# :*~*:._.:*~*:The Baby Dancers.:*~*:._.:*~*:(18 BFP so far)



## Tizy

*Baby Dancer's TCC, EDD and New Arrivals*​

Robinson ?
Claire1978 -- Brooke born 17th May weighing 5lb 1oz
Lisasmith-- Lila Kate born 28th May weighing 6lb
Jadey121 -- Jack Fox born 7th June weighing 6lbs 12oz
ProudArmyWife -- EDD 2nd June 2013
LizzieJane -- EDD 28th June 2013
MrsMurphy -- EDD 24th August 2013
Ciaramystic -- EDD October 15th 2013
Tizy -- EDD 14th January 2014
Baby1wanted -- EDD 9th February 2014
Smalltowngal -- Soon to join the 2014 club
NDTaber --Soon to join the 2014 club
Issac Ralph -- Soon to join the 2014 club​

*Ladies we've not heard from for a while, hope you're all doing well and please update us if you get chance:* Angel2010, Thisisme, Flyons, BerlinBetty, Newlywefifi , Hopeful2589, JennyBlove, Momofboys, Mrs_Kboy, Sunflower131, Curvesasb, Bea1986, Dcm_mw12, Storked, Trying4Angel1, Jessica, Nic18, Jellybean


----------



## Buggzxxx

I'll wait this out with you Tizy, cycle day 7 here... God knows how long this cycle will be! Armed with my opks and evening of primrose oil. 

I came off the pill in January. My first cycle was a 'normal' 31 days... Unfortunately, each cycle became longer... The longest being 54days, until last months cycle which for once was shorter than the last. Heres to hoping they keep getting shorter! X


----------



## mrs_kboy

Hi Tizy, Im new here too. This is my first month ttc #1 after coming off bc!
Im not really sure how long my cycles are yet but going to test around 10th
sept (i think that would be about right) Im not doin any temping or anything just BD alot and hope for the best! :)

Good Luck xx


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Hey Hannah!

I remember you from baby club & 3rd tri. I actuall think our LO's are very close to the same age, my boy was born Nov 28/11. Anyways, we're going onto 2nd cycle TTC #2! I'll be due to test in the middle of September somewhere around the 18th!

when are you due to test?

good luck! :)

Jessica


----------



## LizzieJane

Hi Everyone! 

I am very much hoping that I ovulate in August, I have quite long cycles so watching those opks like a hawk! Definately hoping for a September BFP! 

Baby dust to you all!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hi there! I am sorta new here too, been stalking for a week or two. :blush:

My DH and I are TTC #2 and I also just came off the pill. Hoping I O after coming off of it. If all goes well I should get a BFP around the 6th of Sep! 

:dust: To All TTC!!


----------



## Tizy

Ooooh this is exciting - great to have lots of responses! 

Hey Buggz - good luck Hun, looks like you'll be one of the first to test, what's the evening primrose for? 

Hey Mrs Kboy, good luck to you too, it's hard to know what's going to happen coming off bc, but hoping we'll all get nice cycles  

Hello Jessica, yes that's right, I remember you, my boy was born 4th December a week past his due date! I was going out of my mind. How nice that we're trying again together! Good luck, I'll be testing round 15th but probs a few days earlier than that because I'm Miss Impatient! Lol.

Hey LizzieJane, oooh you might be able to advise on Opk's as I've never used them. As I conceived so quick last time I'm thinking I must have ovulated a week or so after my withdrawal bleed so I'll be opk'ing from Cycle day 6 or so I think, do you think that's ok? Any advice? Good luck. 

Hello CountryMomma, where abouts in the USA are ya? My sis lives in the desert in California. So exciting not too long for you to start testing!! 

Yay! Let's all keep in touch - the waiting is the hardest part! 

:dust: to EVERYONE Xx


----------



## CountryMomma

I am in Illinois.. quite a ways from California!! :)


----------



## jellybean87

Hi i'm on cd23 I had a Positive opk on cd20 so not if I should test 14days after that or wait a couple more incase ov happened a couple of days after the positive? What do you think?


----------



## Tizy

Hi Jellybean, well it all depends on your willpower! Lol, I wouldn't be able to wait. Good luck when testing, keep us posted. X


----------



## robinson380

This is my first month TTC after a missed miscarriage in June. We have been TTC since May 2011. I got my first positive opk last night (CD18). I have been drinking fertilitea and taking Guaifenesin. We BD'd Friday night and 2x yesterday because DH left to go out of town this morning :wacko: Hopefully some little swimmers stick around for the egg. I will test on 9/2/2012 and hopefully get a BFP! Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## Tizy

Hey MrsRobinson, 

So sorry to hear about your missed miscarriage, that must have been very hard. Sounds like lots of chances for those swimmers to find your egg. Let's us know how you get on - Good luck :dust: Xx


----------



## ffighterwife

May i join ? Testing on 29 .good luck ladies.


----------



## Jadey121

Hey all. Ttc number 3 and this is my first cycle trying! Due to test 7th sept if i can wait that long!


----------



## Tizy

Hello ffighterwife, course you can join - welcome and GL! X

Hi Jadey, wow 7th Sept seems so close compared to me having to wait till 14/15th! If AF doesn't come randomly sooner. 

Can't wait for my Bleed to finish, think tomorrow should be last day! Fingers crossed my OPK's and basal thermometer turns up tomorrow and then the Conception Vitamins on Wednesday. 

By the way Amazon have Pregnacare Conception Tablets on half price for about a fiver I think: Check this out on AMZN: Vitabiotics Pregnacare Conception Tablets 30 Tablets https://amazon.co.uk/dp/B001JB25NO

My OH has lots of his conception tablets left from last year. Xx


----------



## LizzieJane

Hi Tizy, I was infact going to suggest Amazon for opks. For me it's mostly about cost though, so I am not sure if it's the most accurate way to go. I have heard great things about the clearblue fertility monitor, it's expensive but monitors two hormones so is more accurate. 

I'm CD14 now and just waiting for a +ve opk! fingers crossed! 

Good luck to everyone, I hope September brings us all a :BFP: :happydance:


----------



## nic18

i should O this week :)! and hoping to test around the 8th september :)X


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi =D can i join? Im on cd8 of 1st month ttc #2.

Dont actually know when im due to ovulate or anything, but im hoping it wont be too long! Going to start opking in a couple of days and have been temping since cd1. 

Im so excited, and hope we all get lovely september bfps!!


----------



## dcm_mw12

I ovulate around Sept 2nd, will be testing on September 21st


----------



## Tizy

Hello

Lizzie Jane good luck for that +opk should be soon. Great to share each others journeys together. 

Nic18 - Yeh for the big O, can't wait for testing....seems so far away. 

MrsMurphy I'm gonna start OPKing soon - well as soon as they arrive! Becuase I've just come off the pill I don't want to miss my O date, could come anytime I think!

Dcm - hello and welcome. 

Tell you what if you wanna make time go slowly either start TTC or be pregnant...Lol. This wait is hard work.....but on the plus side today will be last day of AF! Was hoping I might be able to start temping and OPK's but they haven't arrived :-( 

How is everyone?

Han X


----------



## Flyons

Hey Ladies,

Would love to join this board  On CD6 of my third cycle TTC #1. Started using the clearblue digi OPKs this month, and will be using preseed as well! Good luck to all, and hope we see some BFP in Sept!


----------



## Tizy

Hi Flyons, 

Good luck hun, I've heard good things about the Clearblue Digi Opk's. Love your ticker - so cute X


----------



## jellybean87

seems like theres alot of us, babydust to everyone!!! 

I use cheapy opks and then when I think i've got a positive I use a clearblue digi, to try and save money, they are so expensive!


----------



## Tizy

There does seem to be alot of us so I thought I'd put a little list together of our testing dates (sorry I'm an organised person and love lists :blush:).

MOVED TO PAGE 1


I've tried to estimate some of the dates so please correct me if they're wrong and please also say if you'd rather not be on the list - its just a bit of something to get excited about and to try to support each other. Also I appreciate some dates my change depending on O'day so just let me know and I'll amend the list.

Good luck - lets have lots of :bfp: and :dust: to all X


----------



## LizzieJane

I 'might' have just ovulated but I don't know for sure, so for now the 4th is bang on! Thank you! If my temps show that I am just a over eager symptom spotter I'll have to continue waiting for ovulation and amend my test date to later in sept. 

Can I just ask, because I can't figure it out, how do you make the baby dust fairy?? I thought it was :fairydust: but it doesn't seem to work for me?


----------



## Luxoire

HIya
3cylce after coming off BC
1st cycle TTC and not sure if i ovualted this month - if AF is a no show will test around Sept 8th / 9th
Cycles so far have been around 34days....
Thinking of trying Soy, but it may be too early yet


----------



## Jadey121

mine needs to be changed... sorry haha... 4th sept as i had my positive opk earlier than i thought!! x


----------



## jellybean87

well after promising myself I won't symptom spot, I am doing it! lol. 

Also i'm going to try and hold out until 2nd sept to test but we'll see. I'm not testing after that because its my birthday on the 4th and I want to enjoy it, and not have a bfn overshadowing the day - if that makes sense?


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane it's just :dust : without the space inbetween tho. 

Luxoire - hello, welcome and good luck hun, I don't know much about Soy but why don't you try Preseed or something like that instead? 

Jadey - no probs - done  

Xxx


----------



## LizzieJane

hooray! :dust: to all! 

thanks Tizy!


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane - if you click the button on the left at the bottom of the thread that says '+post reply' instead of using the quick reply at the bottom of the page, you will see all sorts of smileys etc....click on 'more' and you will see the shortcuts for each one....after a bit you just remember the ones you wanna use. 

Jellybean, what symptoms do you have? X


----------



## Luxoire

Tizy - what is preseed?


----------



## LizzieJane

Hey Luxoire,

Check it out...
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pre-Seed-F...2GWK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345637481&sr=8-1

I've heard loads of success stories. I used it this month so fingers crossed!


----------



## LizzieJane

Luxoire said:


> HIya
> 3cylce after coming off BC
> 1st cycle TTC and not sure if i ovualted this month - if AF is a no show will test around Sept 8th / 9th
> Cycles so far have been around 34days....
> Thinking of trying Soy, but it may be too early yet

What BC were you on? I had very very long cycles after coming off the pill. I really hope that this will settle down now. I tried agnus castus to help me ovulate, I had a huge amount of pain but no ovulation. I was thinking about soy but decided against it because of what happened with AC. However I've read lots of good things about both AC and soy! Good luck!


----------



## Luxoire

Hi LizzieJane
I was on cerazette will look into preseed now and see....I am jus tin 2 minds about soy as i am thinking maybe i should not intervene with naturee just yet - but then again i think it is natural so if taken coprreectly it cant be that bad!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies :) hope we ate all well today.

I will be testing on september 18th... Thats a guess because im not sure what my cycles r doing! So i hope its around then. 

Af finally disappeared today, she definitely outstayed her welcome!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey all just thought I would put an update out here. 

Still not for sure if O'd as I just came off BC and not sure if I even will, according to calander I should O tomorrow but for the last few days I have been having AF cramps and some EWCM so I am hoping that means I have O'd or my body is gearing up too. If I O when I am supposed to I am still on track for Sep 6th testing!! 

Hope all is well for everyone else!


----------



## robinson380

Tizy: I will be testing on Septemeber 2nd. Hoping and praying for BFP!!!! Good luck ladies :) It will be me and DH 3rd wedding anniversary on 9/19 and A BFP would be the best gift.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies can I join you :wave: I have just recently come off the pill had my withdrawl bleed august 17th-20th. im not waiting till first proper AF either im hoping and praying it happens quickly for us with number 2! would be awesome to get a september BFP as my birthday is the 17th! AF should be due to arrive around the 18th...ekkk. but hopefully the :witch: doesnt show :) sending everyone lots of babydust !!


----------



## jellybean87

I used pre-seed for the first time this month aswell, I've heard so many good things about it, def worth a try. 

symptoms so far - sore boobs, really tired, thats it really. I hope testing day comes around quickly!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi Tizy and everyone else. Could I be added to the list? I am due to ovulate tomorrow so lots of BDing going on then I'm due to test on 5th Sept if I can hold out that long!
FX'd for everyone :hugs:


----------



## LizzieJane

this is a very exciting thread, I can't wait till we start getting some BFPs! esp since it looks like there are lots of birthdays and anniversarys in september for everyone! :happydance:

countrymomma - I've been feeling similar and I am very excited that it could be ovulation! 

jellybean - what CD are you? your symptoms sound promising!

hiya baby1wanted, you are more than welcome! :)


----------



## jellybean87

i'm on cd 26 now. I really hope its this month, feels like it's never going to happen.

hi baby1, good luck


----------



## CaptainMummy

Cd10 for me today =) finding it hard to temp consistently since my toddler wakes up anytime between 5/6!! Hopefully it still works. Starting opks today, might do twice a day to feed my poas addiction!

Anyone else? Xx


----------



## Tizy

Morning, 

ProudArmyWife and Baby1wanted hello and I'll add you to the list of course. Its very exciting to see all the testing thats going to be going on! Good luck for a September :bfp: girls. 

MrsMurphy - I have the same temping problem as I have a 9 month old that wakes in the night sometimes. Usually around 5am for a dummy. I've had to set an alarm for 4am to temp otherwise I will have been out of bed to do the dummy run. It was my first night temping properly last night as the previous times I just used a regular thermometer and I know thats not really good enough. Do you temp orally? or vaginally? 

I've now finished AF and I'm OPKing everyday until O just to make sure I don't miss it - being the first bc free cycle. I'm trying to work out whether its better for me to Opk in the morning/afternoon or evening, I know different women show the LH in their system better at different times, and tbh I'm not very good at drinking water! Suggestions welcome. 

Not long till our first tester is it?!!!!!

Han X


----------



## CaptainMummy

Tizy, i temp orally, usually at 4.45-5am. Im sure 15 mins wont make much difference! I stick the thermometer in my mouth then get up to go pee then go in and get lo, who always seems to whimper at this time! I know i shouldnt really move while its in my mouth, but i make sure to keep breathing hrough my nose and dont even open my mouth. Temps dont look too bad jus now so i will keep going this cycle, and see how it goes.

with my first, i git a positive opk in the evening, at around 7ish i think. I am going to stick to late afternoon/evening for mine =)

Im so excited to see how all the ladies in this thread do!


----------



## Storked

Could I join even if I don't ovulate until around the 4th? I will be testing end of September! :)


----------



## Tizy

Of course you can join storked. Shall I put you down as testing around 19th? 

Thanks MrsMurphy, think I'll test Opk again tomorrow at that time and see - thought AF was finished but shes lingering a bit - GAH!!! Annoying. 

Laters X


----------



## thisisme

hi ladies.

i too am TTC the 1st cycle after coming off BC i was only on it 5 months as i wasnt producing the right hormones to ovulate, we had been trying over 3 years by that point. so i took the combined pill as it gave me the hormones i wasnt making.

i stopped taking them on the 3rd august, unfortunatly it was half way through a pack, that wasnt intended i went away and forgot them lol.

i then had a withdrawl bleed a week later and a week after the 1st day of the bleed i swear hands down i OV'd. now im in the 2ww and its killing me lol. i have sore boobs (since sunday) last 2 days ive been toilet alot even without drinking much! i want to test sunday i'll be 11DPO again then. 

i keep going through phases one minute im convinced im pg and keep dreaming of babies then i keep thinking no ive got it wrong etc.

guess we'll see next week lol xx


----------



## Storked

The 19th sounds perfect! Thanks :)
:dust: to all!


----------



## Tizy

Welcome Thisisme - - wooo you'll be our first tester! I've not even ovulated yet so I'm very jealous. The frequent toilet trips are a very good sign!!

Good luck hun, lots of :dust: to you Xx


----------



## LizzieJane

good luck thisisme!! what day are you planning to test? :dust:


----------



## Jadey121

Im currently 2dpo whoohooo but the waiy is killing me lol. Im due to test 4th sept could my date be changed please


----------



## jellybean87

Good luck thisisme! 

Does anyone know if a headache over a few days is a symptom? I've had a headache the last 3 or 4 days, I also have a metallic taste, and keep needing a wee. so it all seems good, but then again most months I think that:dohh:


----------



## angel2010

I will be testing on September 29th (DH's bday!!). We are on cd 1 of cycle one of ttc number 2. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Storked

angel2010 said:


> I will be testing on September 29th (DH's bday!!). We are on cd 1 of cycle one of ttc number 2. Good luck everyone!!!


And good luck to you :dust:


----------



## MomofBoys

Im 2DPO today....would love to join in :D

My hubbys B-day is Sep 4th and i would LOVE to give him a wonderful birthday present :D


----------



## MomofBoys

Jadey121 said:


> Im currently 2dpo whoohooo but the waiy is killing me lol. Im due to test 4th sept could my date be changed please

Hehe Me too, but i plan on starting to test at around 9DPO :D


----------



## robinson380

Tizy: I opk'd at between 6:30 and 7 and got a :) :happydance: It was very exciting too. I did not think I would feel that relieved to see a smiley! 10 more days until I test.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

jellybean87 said:


> Good luck thisisme!
> 
> Does anyone know if a headache over a few days is a symptom? I've had a headache the last 3 or 4 days, I also have a metallic taste, and keep needing a wee. so it all seems good, but then again most months I think that:dohh:

Headache could very well be a sign :) it was actually my first symptom with dd although at the time i was unaware it was a symptom :haha: sounds like you have some good symptoms going on fx!


----------



## angel2010

MomofBoys said:


> Im 2DPO today....would love to join in :D
> 
> My hubbys B-day is Sep 4th and i would LOVE to give him a wonderful birthday present :D

Me too! I will be testing on dh's bday on the 29th of September!


----------



## Tizy

Hello everyone, 

How are peeps feeling at the mo?

Jellybean - a headache is a common symptom, lots of people report feeling like they've caught a cold, I've taken this from www.countdowntopregnancy.com - 
_'Headaches in pregnancy tend to occur most frequently in the first trimester. Hormone levels rise dramatically in early pregnancy, and can contribute to headaches. Changes in your blood circulation and blood volume during pregnancy can cause increased pressure on your blood vessels. This increase requires greater fluid intake to counteract dehydration, which can be another cause of headaches. Be sure to get at least 8 glasses of water a day.'_

This is also very useful - https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/ which lists the popular signs and symptoms each day past ovulation. 

Storked - I'm so sorry I forgot to add you to the list yesterday, you're on now tho. Welcome. 

Momofboys - hello and welcome, not long till you test now...very exciting, hope we get to see lots of :bfp:'s

Robinson - woo-hoo for a positive OPK thats fab! You'll have to check ya temp to see when you O! Good luck, lots of BDing for you! I am only cycle day 7 but am still OPKing and gonna try doing it in the evening today like you suggested. I've not had any result at all show up in the test area but probably becuase its so early in my cycle. AF obviously finally gone to! Its just such a waiting game isn't it. 

Not much else to report here really. Xxx


----------



## Storked

Thanks Tizy! Not much to report here either- waiting to be fertile :)


----------



## Jadey121

3dpo today. Last night was the worsts nights sleep ever i was waking up to chronic lower back pain! Never had back pain before so no sure whats caused that... maybe lots of BD th last week lol! Other than that nothing much happening here!


----------



## LizzieJane

Morning! :coffee: (decaff, just in case) 

I'm also 3dpo today, temps are going up which is good but not so much as I can definately confirm that I ovulated. Hopefully!! 

On the symptom spotting front, I have been having a little poking type pain, kind of like ovulation (well I think like ovulation, elusive though it can be for me) but more focussed and in the middle. Ho hum, in my half sleepy state this morning I decided that this was clearly a sign of our little bean implanting! In the cold light of day 'perhaps' I was a little hasty :blush:


----------



## CountryMomma

Got a few new symptoms to report here. Yesterday I felt like I had clouds floating around where my brain should have been, very fuzzy all day. I also had a bought of nausea in the afternoon so as much as it sucks I hope that's a good sign. My cramps are still there but not as frequent. My cm is slightly less but the night before last there was so much I swear I wet myself a few times! My cervix has dropped back down but is still rather soft. Also hoping that's a sign. I am not sure my DPO but I know I Od because my cervix was super high and now its back down. I have taken a few tests in case I Od early but all BFN. I have like a million of them so I will probably test every day until BFP or that nasty AF shows. 

Glad everyone else is doing well!


----------



## CaptainMummy

sounds hopeful countrymomma =D your LO is the same age as mine too! 

Im cd11 today, have decided to take 2opks a day lol. Did one at 11.30am and he line was slightly darker than yesterdays. Hoping to get a poaitive around cd15.. That is if my cycles are even back to normal which I pray they are!

How are we all today? Im knackered! OH just got a new job and is out the house 6.30-6.30, so im running around after my lo all day. Its great fun, but bloody hell shes got so much energy!


----------



## CountryMomma

MrsMurphy- How cool! I know what you mean about all that energy! My LO is non stop movement!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Nothing really to report over here. Im not temping or using opks yet just taking a little more relaxed approach for now :) i believe i am on cycle day 7 or 8 but that all depends on if my cycle goes back to normal. we have been :sex: like crazy just in case :haha: Im using this fun little app on my phone to keep track of my cycles, when i should be fertile, and when we have been bding.

sounds like some of you ladies have some promising symptoms. :thumbsup: can't wait to start seeing some :bfp:


----------



## angel2010

Nothing to report here. Was happy to have af start so we could start trying, but ready for it to go away. I am having the worst cramps!!!


----------



## Tizy

Hey!

CountryMomma - my first symptoms with Roscoe were feeling 'distracted' and like my brain had gone to mush - all the hormones swamping your body so I think thats a great sign!!

MrsMurphy - good idea to start doing a couple a day, you don't want to miss it. Im still not seeing any lines at all on my OPK's but I'm only cycle day 7!

ProudArmyWife - which app are you using hun?

Angel2010 - hate AF cramps, hope they go soon. My AF finished yesterday, she stayed around for longer than usual but probably because I've finished bc. 

Question: Re: Checking Cm - Sorry if peeps a bit squeamish but do you check by putting finger up? If so I've never been able to feel my cervix!! 

Thanks, sorry if that's a ridiculous question! XX


----------



## LizzieJane

Tizy said:


> Hey!
> 
> CountryMomma - my first symptoms with Roscoe were feeling 'distracted' and like my brain had gone to mush - all the hormones swamping your body so I think thats a great sign!!
> 
> MrsMurphy - good idea to start doing a couple a day, you don't want to miss it. Im still not seeing any lines at all on my OPK's but I'm only cycle day 7!
> 
> ProudArmyWife - which app are you using hun?
> 
> Angel2010 - hate AF cramps, hope they go soon. My AF finished yesterday, she stayed around for longer than usual but probably because I've finished bc.
> 
> Question: Re: Checking Cm - Sorry if peeps a bit squeamish but do you check by putting finger up? If so I've never been able to feel my cervix!!
> 
> Thanks, sorry if that's a ridiculous question! XX

not ridiculous, I had to ask exactly the same thing. yep it's a finger check, and I had a really hard time finding mine at first. the cervix changes height during you cycle, so when I can't find mine, by default I think it's high!


----------



## jellybean87

Hi I'm exhausted today! Been out for the day with E and my grandparents to the caves at Matlock if anyone knows it? Sorry I can't reply to everyone I'm on dh's phone. But loads of good signs!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tizy its called My Days. its actually pretty neat :) i really am enjoying using it i feel all organzied :haha:


----------



## Tizy

Morning, 

Thanks Lizziejane, I tried again today and still can't feel anything! Should I be able to at cycle day 8? 

Proudarmywife, I've downloaded it - looks good, now I've got that and fertility friend. 

Jellybean, sounds like a nice day out, its good to do things that distract you isn't it, otherwise you just spend all day wondering if you've O'd, wondering if you've got any symptoms etc etc. 

Anyone who is using Opk's when do you think I'll start seeing a line in the test area? So far nothing at all! Boring!!!!

I'm working this aft - there's no 3G where I'm working which makes it even worse :-( I'll have to take a book instead. 

Hope everyone else is ok? Has anybody started testing yet? 

Han x


----------



## CaptainMummy

tizy... I check my cp sometimes, but not alot. I checked it a couple of days ago, cd10 and it was very low. Might check again tonight.. Although i have no idea how to tell if its hard/soft lol..

I also started opking cd9.. Have had a line every day since, although on cd9 it was very faint. The day after was alot more noticable but still light. I probably wont even get a positive!

I had to stop working because my oh got his new job. I dont mind, it was only 2 nights in the chippy!

Cant wait to see the hpts getting started, excited to see everyones rezults =D

Right now im waiting on the train, coming home from the inlaws. Cant wait to get in coz im gona take an opk!


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Mrsmurphy, I was more trying to locate cervix to check cm but nevermind, I'm not gonna worry about it to much. I'll check my Opk again today cycle day 8 and see if I can see anything. 

I'm not back from Maternity Leave yet but occasionally I do some casual work for a property developer, I open a show house for a few hours a day and conduct viewings if anybody turns up! Hopefully I won't have to go back to my usual job until Christmas (have got quite a bit of holiday to take) and even after that I'm only doing 16hrs. 

I think Thisisne will be testing tomorrow - if not already, I'm so impatient I wouldn't be able to wait!! Haha. 

Xx


----------



## LizzieJane

Hi eveyone,

Han - honestly, I am not so sure about position of the cervix through the cycle, I 'think' it should be high before and during ovulation. I am similarly confused myself about what it should be doing post ov? anyone have any thoughts? 
If you just want to check CM, do you need to go all the way up to the cervix, maybe just a quick finger check is ok? lol, TMI! 

MrsMurphy - from what I have read you cervix is firm if it feels like the end of 
your nose! 

With opks, I started on about day 8-9 but I never got a full positive, just a medium line one day. 

My temps are not going up post ov, which is making me worry that I didn't actually ovulate. Even though I had the EWCM, cramps, soft cervix, super hornyness and now I feel sick which I think/hope is because of progesterone post ov. I don't know if I am doing temping wrong, or I am imagining ovulation symptoms?!?! :wacko:

Looking forward to hearing about some hpt testing, good luck thisisme! 

LJ xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Can I join too? I'm new here but trying for baby number 4! I'm
Due to test on the 31st


----------



## Jadey121

With the opks i started testing on cd9 i got faint lines until cd12 then bam i got my positive! tested the next day and there wasnt even a line present so i guess thats when i had my surge! Anyhow im 4dpo today and the last 2 nights ive been woken up by really bad cramps in my abdomen like period style cramps :-\ Its very early for any type of cramping isnt it?!


----------



## Lisasmith

Jadey121 said:


> With the opks i started testing on cd9 i got faint lines until cd12 then bam i got my positive! tested the next day and there wasnt even a line present so i guess thats when i had my surge! Anyhow im 4dpo today and the last 2 nights ive been woken up by really bad cramps in my abdomen like period style cramps :-\ Its very early for any type of cramping isnt it?!

I have been cramping like crazy at 2-3 dpo


----------



## Lisasmith

That posted before I was finished! It's weird for me to be cramping po so I'm hopeful :)


----------



## LizzieJane

ditto on the cramping! glad to hear you girls have it too, it gives me hope!


----------



## Jadey121

Glad i didnt think i was going nuts haha! Other than cramping theres not much else... i did get up late last nigjt for a pee but i may of had too much juice before bed! oh and my sense of smell seems to have gone through the roof! My oh came home from work last night took his shoes off and went straight upstairs and i could smell feet in the living room! lol i mean they dont smell that offensive but i coukd smell them from far away!


----------



## sunflower131

Hi Tizy, Add me to the list too please - I'm TTC #1, month 2, and about 4 DPO I think (I'm not doing any OPKs - just guessing). Was watching for symptoms all month last month, but with no luck (loads of nausea which is really rare for me). This month have no symptoms but still very early! Seem to have very short cycles at the mo, so expecting AF around the 31st going by last months cycle. Won't be testing unless AF is late (also rare for me - usually clockwork). 

JellyBean -I'm in the East Mids too!

Good Luck everyone (legs crossed!)


----------



## Tizy

Hello. 

Just thought I'd pop on. 

Lizziejane those symptoms sound good. It is possible that you just missed catching the line on the Opk, did you test a few times a day once you got some medium lines? 

Hi lisasmith, I'll add you to the list - welcome and good luck!

Jadey I'm not sure about early cramps but I'm sure it's not out the question as there's so much going on down there post O! Don't worry, try stay positive. Get those smelly shoes out the way lol! 

Hey Sunflower, another 31st tester - its going to be a busy (but exciting day!) welcome and good luck. 

I'm just having a quiet night (trying not to think about getting pregnant! Lol)my OH is out this eve so it's just me and Xfactor, Roscoe is all tucked up and Holly is at her dads. 

I'm not sure on the plan of action for next week, we're going to try BD everyday from Tuesday - Friday I think, just hope the Opk's start showing some lines! If they don't shall we just go for it anyway round expected O times?? Maybe we should do mon/wed/fri?? 

Han xx


----------



## Tizy

Oooh this site is quite useful:

https://www.webwomb.com/check_cervical_position.htm x


----------



## Lisasmith

My cervix is still high 3dpo so im crossing everything that can be crossed right now :)


----------



## BerlinBetty

Hello! This is my first month ttc. I had my mirena iud removed last november. I'm on cd 11, I will hopefully O on the 28th! 



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3edd35/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Lisasmith

BerlinBetty said:


> Hello! This is my first month ttc. I had my mirena iud removed last november. I'm on cd 11, I will hopefully O on the 28th!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3edd35/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

. Good luck :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Holy crap! 1 glass of wine at a birthday party and I'm having massive waves of nausea


----------



## Tizy

Hi BerlinBetty, welcome. Would you like to be added to our testing list, if so what date will you be testing? 

Thisisme....we've not heard from you and I think you might be testing today - good luck hunni 

I'm excited as my cm has changed to Creamy lotion - this is a good sign that O is on her way I think - yay X


----------



## nic18

good luck to those testing :)


----------



## Tizy

Woooo - excited saw my first 'very faint' line on my Opk today! Wanted to upload piccy but don't seem to be able to do it from iPhone??

Hopefully in the next few days I'll get my positive! Should I be testing twice a day now? 

Han xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi girls & Hannah! I'm Hannah too, ttc #2 for getting on 7th cycle so its not happening very quickly! On cd 10 of a 29-33 day cycle so just waiting to ovulate! Poas today & got a faint line too, Woohoo! Good luck girls i'm due AF on the 17th Sep, should ovulate later this week x


----------



## mummy2jj

Hi everyone
I;m pretty new here so still finding my feet. I'm TTC #2 and am on cycle #2. FC it happens quickly
I am currently 4dpo and will be testing on 6th September if af doesn't show! Please can you add me to the list?
Thanks and Baby Dust to all :D


----------



## claire1978

Hi all,

Can I join please, we have decided to try for #4, we wasnt sure at first, nerve wracking with a few kiddies already but we are trying this month and letting nature take its course, what will be will be

Im on cd7 and today and yesterday I have had creamy cm so assuming O is on the way, I think it starts on Tues-next Mon, Sunday being the main day, I got a bfp on dpo9 with my 3rd so with that in mind I can test from 11th sept but official date would be 16th Sept

Good luck to everyone


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Hey ladies! I'm 23, DH is 31. We're on our first month of TTC our first child. I came off the pill in July. My cycles are usually 28 days long, today is CD 13. No noticeable CM yet. Not sure when I'm going to ovulate, should be around the 28th. AF is due on Sep 11th. Will be testing on 12th or 13th (my birthday!). Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jellybean87

sunflower whereabouts are you?

Jadey - I had a bit of cramping a couple of days after ov. Not really bad more like mild period.

hello to everyone who's joined the thread!! 

Thisisme, were you testing? hope its a good result:flower:

I am so so hopeful for this month!! so far my symptoms are: headaches, tired, metallic taste, really sore boobs, nausea & being sick (last 3 days and I don't feel ill, just sick) keep needing the loo. I'm going to test on the 3rd if I can hold of that long:haha: I only have 1 pregnancy test so I am going to try and wait.


----------



## LizzieJane

Tizy said:


> Hello.
> 
> Just thought I'd pop on.
> 
> Lizziejane those symptoms sound good. It is possible that you just missed catching the line on the Opk, did you test a few times a day once you got some medium lines?
> 
> Hi lisasmith, I'll add you to the list - welcome and good luck!
> 
> Jadey I'm not sure about early cramps but I'm sure it's not out the question as there's so much going on down there post O! Don't worry, try stay positive. Get those smelly shoes out the way lol!
> 
> Hey Sunflower, another 31st tester - its going to be a busy (but exciting day!) welcome and good luck.
> 
> I'm just having a quiet night (trying not to think about getting pregnant! Lol)my OH is out this eve so it's just me and Xfactor, Roscoe is all tucked up and Holly is at her dads.
> 
> I'm not sure on the plan of action for next week, we're going to try BD everyday from Tuesday - Friday I think, just hope the Opk's start showing some lines! If they don't shall we just go for it anyway round expected O times?? Maybe we should do mon/wed/fri??
> 
> Han xx

Hi Everyone!

Hi Han, I did test a few times that day, one faint, one medium, one faint... my chart is wierd. I don't know if I am just rubbish at temping! If I was really really having a stab in the dark, it almost looks like I get a temp rise back on CD9. Which is very early, saying that my last cycle was anovulatory so maybe it is possible to ovulate early..? 

I still feel nauseous, but this has happened before many times, always BFN! The new symptom that hasn't happened before is this poking feeling in my lower left abdomen. About three-four days now. Hmmm... So I am not sure what to do, keep on temping and opk'ing, htp tests next week, I admit I already did one :blush: ops...! 

I have heard that BD'ing every other day is best, although I keep worrying we'll miss the egg so we BD every day. DH was a little tired by the end of the week :D

Good luck to everyone ovulating next week and also those testing!!! :dust:

LJ xx


----------



## claire1978

jellybean87 said:


> sunflower whereabouts are you?
> 
> Jadey - I had a bit of cramping a couple of days after ov. Not really bad more like mild period.
> 
> hello to everyone who's joined the thread!!
> 
> Thisisme, were you testing? hope its a good result:flower:
> 
> I am so so hopeful for this month!! so far my symptoms are: headaches, tired, metallic taste, really sore boobs, nausea & being sick (last 3 days and I don't feel ill, just sick) keep needing the loo. I'm going to test on the 3rd if I can hold of that long:haha: I only have 1 pregnancy test so I am going to try and wait.

they are very good symptoms, how many dpo are u?


----------



## BerlinBetty

Tizy said:


> Hi BerlinBetty, welcome. Would you like to be added to our testing list, if so what date will you be testing?
> 
> Thisisme....we've not heard from you and I think you might be testing today - good luck hunni
> 
> I'm excited as my cm has changed to Creamy lotion - this is a good sign that O is on her way I think - yay X

Yes, please add me to the list! I have no idea when I'll test. I should be Oing on Tuesday, my cervix has softened and my cm is ew/watery. Feeling pretty nauseated today.


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Checked my CM today, creamy lotion-like consistency. Not long until ovulation! :happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

Woo hoo! This is all so exciting


----------



## curvesasb

As of today I am 9dpo.. Testing at end of august/beginning of Sept. I am hoping. i have a fertility calculator I have been keeping track of things on. I am crossing fingers


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey i am hoping to join this thread.. hopefully i am not toooo late ! but here is some background on me.. i am 27 spouse is 27 and we are TTC#1 .. this is our first real month ttc.. i am currently on cycle day 12 .. my period usually comes every 28 days since coming off the pill in may and i started using opk (clearblue digital with the smiley face)on cd 6 so far no positive on the test .. I test everyday at 230pm and feeling kind of weird because I have been feeling af pressure but not the same ..quite different .. due to the pain i have been feeling i was hoping to get a positive this weeknd but still nothing ! as per ovulation calenders i should of got my positive by now.. but nothing .. we dtd yesterday and since then sometimes when i wipe after using the toliet there is a very small brown discharge (confused face).. i have advised my hubby that i am doing the opk and every day he literally asks me if i got a postive as yet lol .. hopefully it comes soon as i am getting worried that i missed ovulation which is impossible since i have been testing right after my period ended .. TMI should i be seeing any discharge on my undies ?? ex wet clear discharge or white creamy discharge ?? confused there .. hoping to get a positive this week or i will completely confused .. even while i am typing i am feeling pressure like af coming but feeling again is quite different - i will keep everyone posted re the opk ...when did everyone get their positive opk ?
I would start testing preganct test sept 12 th


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

p.s i just recounted from my last af and its in fact 30 days .. so not that worried anymore .. hopefully ill get positive this week .. ill keep everyone posted


----------



## Tizy

:flower:

Hello girls lovely to have you here on this thread.

IsaacRalf - Hello Hannah, hope you're well, yay for faint lines! This is the first time I've used Opk's so after testing from CD5 with no lines I was happy to see one! How are you finding things as you've been ttc number 2 for a while haven't you? Good luck. 

Mummy2jj - Hello, not too long till your testing time, are you managing not to symptom spot too much? Good luck

Claire1978 - Hello, you're around the same point in your cycle to me. Number 4!! Wow you'll certainly have ya hands full but it must be lovely to have a large family. Good luck. 

Berlin Betty - I'll put you down for 10th September ish, if you need me to change it thats no problem. 

Newlywedfifi - Hello, another lady who has a special date around testing time, lets hope all these anniversaries and birthdays bring lots of :dust:. Good luck

Curvesasb - Welcome, which fertility calc do you use? I got recommended a good one called My Days but I also use Fertility Friend. Good luck. 

Blackbeauty - Hello, I'm new to OPK's too. I started testing from cycle day 5 after my period (as i didn't want to miss it and its my first month after bc) and I've had nothing until yesterday when I got a VERY faint line. Ive been trying different times of day but yesterdays was at 2pm so I think I'll stick to that (that's the recommended time when the body synthesizes the mos LH anyway) I've not used the CB test but I believe it only shows a smiley face when you get a positive, so if you're nearing O and a faint line is showing would you know about it? At that point you could test a few times a day to make sure you don't miss it. If no luck this month I would get some cheapie OPk's and then you can use those leading up to it but check with the CB when you think it might be about to happen? I might be completely wrong on how the CB ones work tho so don't quote me! I'm not sure about the discharge, could it just be from sex? disturbing things? Fingers crossed for a positive O, think there are a few of use Oing this week. Good luck hun. 

Jellybean - hiya chick, you're symptoms sound really hopeful, i believe the going to the loo more frequently is a great sign!!! Fingers crossed.

Lizziejane - thanks for responding about the OPK and BDing, bloody hell you two have been good doing it everyday - no wonder your DH is knackered! Lol. We're gonna try to do it as much as possible this week! 

Anyway, I'm due to do another OPK at 2pm today so I'll let you know what happens later.

Hope I've not missed anybody, I'll update the list now 

Good luck and :dust: :dust: :dust: to ALL Really hope this is a successful month!!

Han Xxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

cd14 for me today =D i got my positive opk on cd15 when i conceived my daughter. I dont think im gona get one anytime soon though! My cervix isnt as low as it was a few days ago, and cm is creamy and wet. All good signs but i just dont feel confident!

so far we have dtd cd8, 10 and 13. Cant be bothered tonight though! Haha.

CAn you believe its nearly september!? It seems like it was only march yesterday, bloody hell! 

Does anyone else seem to never need a pee? Like i probably only do 3 a day, maybe 4.. So its hard to time my opks right. I try do one as close to 12 as i can, then one around 6/7pm. Oh well!

Welcome to all the lovely new ladies, good luck to you all =D

Ps. I hate being on my phone, i cant see anything grr


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all just though I'd update. Am now 4 dpo and desperately trying not to symptom spot. Going to be strong this month and not POAS to early. DH is away when AF is due so I'm going to wait until she either rears her ugly head or he gets back home which means I won't be testing until the 10th - can't believe I'm going to have to wait that long!!
Keeping FX'd for everyone else x


----------



## Lisasmith

The metallic taste in my mouth is making me crazy!


----------



## nic18

lisasmith! thats a sign!


----------



## claire1978

Just a little advise for those using opk's, try not to get too addicted to them, it can make u anxious which can affect ur cycle, ttc should be fun too

When i fell for my 3rd i used opk's but still bd'ed every other day regardless and i fell that first month, this time around i am just going for it without testing, will take note of my cm tho, according to my period app it should be my ovulation window starting tomoz until next mon with sunday being the O day so will see how it goes, gonna start the bd'ing tonite :flower:

It is nerve wracking going from 3 kiddies to 4, i dont remember feeling the same going from 2 to 3 but ive always wanted a big family, we may not be rich with money but we are in other ways


----------



## claire1978

Whoops posted too soon

I had the worst tummy cramps in the nite, was up from 3-7am, tablets didnt help much, not sure it has any bearing on anything, could be down to the spicy pork chops hubby made last nite for dinner:wacko:


----------



## Flyons

claire1978 said:


> Just a little advise for those using opk's, try not to get too addicted to them, it can make u anxious which can affect ur cycle, ttc should be fun too


I have to heed your advice. CD 12 of my first month using the CB OPK, and I'm going crazy! I can't wait to see the smiley face. Anywho, DH and I are still using SMEP and presseed. FX


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey All! Happy Monday! Just thought I would pop in and see whats going on, share some updated. As of right now I think I am 4 DPO, not sure exactly when I Od though. Latest "symptoms": My cervix has moved so high I can't even reach it! Friday it was super low and then it shot right up! I can't tell if its open, closed, hard or soft, my darn fingers just arent long enough! My cramps have subsided but I have been having some upset tummy and a tiny bit of nausea. Been getting quite a few headaches as well. I have tested a few times just because I am a POAS addict and I'm not sure when I Od. All BFN so far. I have had A LOT of creamy lotiony CM too. So still hopeful! Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## nic18

have any of you ladies had a UTI before ?


----------



## CountryMomma

Nic18 - Yes I have had a few of them before. Is there something you were needing to know?


----------



## nic18

CountryMomma said:


> Nic18 - Yes I have had a few of them before. Is there something you were needing to know?

yeah hun, well i think its a UTI, not got doctors until tomorrow morning. started 3days ago, where it was just a burning sensation, i was peein all the time and i have a sore tummy, today every time i go to pee and wipe theres a tiny bit of blood, is this normal when you have a UTI?


----------



## CountryMomma

I have never had blood when I had a UTI. Mostly it just burns pretty bad and it always feels like I can never fully empty my bladder. I know there is nothing in there but it still feels like I have to go! If you have a burning sensation I would for sure get checked out. It might be pretty bad if you are having some blood. But a good round of antibiotics clears it right up pretty quick! Hope everything goes ok!


----------



## nic18

thanks hun :) yeah after i go to doctors tomorrow morning i will let you know how i get on. first time i have had one. and it was on the day i Ov :\ bit worried.


----------



## robinson380

1 more week til I test :) Only symptom is that my boobs seem to be a little more full! Fingers crossed.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tizy said:


> :flower:
> 
> Hello girls lovely to have you here on this thread.
> 
> IsaacRalf - Hello Hannah, hope you're well, yay for faint lines! This is the first time I've used Opk's so after testing from CD5 with no lines I was happy to see one! How are you finding things as you've been ttc number 2 for a while haven't you? Good luck.
> 
> Mummy2jj - Hello, not too long till your testing time, are you managing not to symptom spot too much? Good luck
> 
> Claire1978 - Hello, you're around the same point in your cycle to me. Number 4!! Wow you'll certainly have ya hands full but it must be lovely to have a large family. Good luck.
> 
> Berlin Betty - I'll put you down for 10th September ish, if you need me to change it thats no problem.
> 
> Newlywedfifi - Hello, another lady who has a special date around testing time, lets hope all these anniversaries and birthdays bring lots of :dust:. Good luck
> 
> Curvesasb - Welcome, which fertility calc do you use? I got recommended a good one called My Days but I also use Fertility Friend. Good luck.
> 
> Blackbeauty - Hello, I'm new to OPK's too. I started testing from cycle day 5 after my period (as i didn't want to miss it and its my first month after bc) and I've had nothing until yesterday when I got a VERY faint line. Ive been trying different times of day but yesterdays was at 2pm so I think I'll stick to that (that's the recommended time when the body synthesizes the mos LH anyway) I've not used the CB test but I believe it only shows a smiley face when you get a positive, so if you're nearing O and a faint line is showing would you know about it? At that point you could test a few times a day to make sure you don't miss it. If no luck this month I would get some cheapie OPk's and then you can use those leading up to it but check with the CB when you think it might be about to happen? I might be completely wrong on how the CB ones work tho so don't quote me! I'm not sure about the discharge, could it just be from sex? disturbing things? Fingers crossed for a positive O, think there are a few of use Oing this week. Good luck hun.
> 
> Jellybean - hiya chick, you're symptoms sound really hopeful, i believe the going to the loo more frequently is a great sign!!! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Lizziejane - thanks for responding about the OPK and BDing, bloody hell you two have been good doing it everyday - no wonder your DH is knackered! Lol. We're gonna try to do it as much as possible this week!
> 
> Anyway, I'm due to do another OPK at 2pm today so I'll let you know what happens later.
> 
> Hope I've not missed anybody, I'll update the list now
> 
> Good luck and :dust: :dust: :dust: to ALL Really hope this is a successful month!!
> 
> Han Xxx

Hey han, this is such a great thread! Yeah it has taken quite long so far this is 7th month we're on now! It took about 5 months with ds. I'm 34 and dh is 35 but we have both had tests & are apparently all fine & my blood tests last week we're good so have plenty of healthy eggys left. Our timing with bding is spot on everymonth, I know as I use opk & temp my bbt. Oh well i'm sure it will happen soon, stark white opk today but urine was a bit diluted. Starting feeling a bit achy in that area so hopefully with ovulate later this week?? You opk darker today??


----------



## Tizy

Hey Han, I'm the same age - 34 and partner 36. From what I've read, even if you time everything right with ovulation and BDing there's still only a 15% chance of pregnancy in our age bracket, so on average it will take 9 months for us so nothing to worry about. I was lucky last year and we got pregnant very first try after birth control. 

I did my Opk today same time as usual but this time no faint line at all!! Now I'm wondering if I imagined yesterday's. Have you had experience of this? Like you say urine could be diluted etc. We BD'ed this morning anyway and I might catch him again tonight or may wait till tomorrow! Lol it's our 'busy' week this week ideally with an O on Friday. I guess if I missed seeing the dark lines on Opk it doesn't matter as we are BDing anyway. I'll know if my temp goes up too. 

Hope your O comes on time too. Fingers crossed. Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tizy said:


> Hey Han, I'm the same age - 34 and partner 36. From what I've read, even if you time everything right with ovulation and BDing there's still only a 15% chance of pregnancy in our age bracket, so on average it will take 9 months for us so nothing to worry about. I was lucky last year and we got pregnant very first try after birth control.
> 
> I did my Opk today same time as usual but this time no faint line at all!! Now I'm wondering if I imagined yesterday's. Have you had experience of this? Like you say urine could be diluted etc. We BD'ed this morning anyway and I might catch him again tonight or may wait till tomorrow! Lol it's our 'busy' week this week ideally with an O on Friday. I guess if I missed seeing the dark lines on Opk it doesn't matter as we are BDing anyway. I'll know if my temp goes up too.
> 
> Hope your O comes on time too. Fingers crossed. Xx

Hey han,
Yeah I have read that it takes on average 9 months but you still get an element of worry if its taking longer than expected! You were so lucky last year, first try excellent! Hopefully it will quick again this time as the months just drag when your after your bfp & keep getting bfn after bfn! Anyway yes have defo had experience of opk line being faint one day & nothing the next. Its just because the Lh in your system can alter slightly day to day giving a different result! Think my +opk is a little longer away yet! You sound like your very busy with the bding, we try every other day! Due to BD tonight but don't think we will, very tired! Anyway good luck with all the bding & opk. We should be in the tww together, excellent x


----------



## Storked

Oh Tizy I have the worst luck with OPKs! I have to avoid them for my sanity...though is there any way to detect ovulation that won't make you crazy? :)

I stocked up on preseed and soft cups! I am not messing around this cycle- I am ready to be knocked up already :D


----------



## IsaacRalph

My dh is called mark too han! Omg are you my twin or something?? He he!


----------



## jellybean87

claire1978 said:


> they are very good symptoms, how many dpo are u?

well I got a positive opk on the 17th so i'm 9/10 ish dpo


----------



## claire1978

jellybean87 said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> they are very good symptoms, how many dpo are u?
> 
> well I got a positive opk on the 17th so i'm 9/10 ish dpoClick to expand...

ohh exciting, testing time soon then :thumbup:


----------



## Tizy

Lol really Han!!! That's mental ;-) thanks for the advice. No tbh we haven't been busy at all with the BD, this morning was the first time in a while!! Haha. My O should be Friday so FF is telling me to get busy from tomorrow but thought I'd add an extra day in for good measure. 

Nic18 hope the doc sorts things out hun, sounds a bit painful, sure antibiotics will help tho. 

Robinson I'm so excited for you lot in the tww! Not long at all. I will always give in and test early but that's just me - stupid!! Lol

Storked I've read lots of good stuff about Preseed, hope it works and I'm liking your enthusiasm. I'm not having much luck with the Opk's but I said to myself I'll try them for a cycle and see if it helps - if not I might not use them next time (hoping there won't be a next time) 

Cycle day 11 tomorrow.....oh gosh getting to this O is going soooooo slow!! But I'll bet the TWW is slower still! 

Hope everyone else is ok to, no one has heard from Thisisme have they?? Ffighterswife will be testing tomoz I think...anyone else? Country momma maybe ? Xxx


----------



## Flyons

Hey Ladies!

Tizy, I think I'm in the same position as you... waiting for the dang OPK to smile at me. CD 12 here, and while we had a fun and busy weekend, I was hoping to see the + already as I have shorter cycles. Perhaps the CB digi is teaching me something about my body already? :shrug:Predicted O on my MYDays app is Wed, we'll see! Still using SMEP and preseed here. FX to all!


----------



## Lisasmith

nic18 said:


> lisasmith! thats a sign!

I know :D I'm trying not to get my hopes up and I have everything crossed for a dip in temps followed by sharp rises!


----------



## Lisasmith

nic18 said:


> CountryMomma said:
> 
> 
> Nic18 - Yes I have had a few of them before. Is there something you were needing to know?
> 
> yeah hun, well i think its a UTI, not got doctors until tomorrow morning. started 3days ago, where it was just a burning sensation, i was peein all the time and i have a sore tummy, today every time i go to pee and wipe theres a tiny bit of blood, is this normal when you have a UTI?Click to expand...

That is normal when you have a bad uti. Get some antibiotics sweetie


----------



## curvesasb

well I posted I was 9dpo yesterday.. Unfortunately so weird thing. I got my AF today. I dont understand!! My luteal phase was only 9 days so I dont know what to do. sad!


----------



## Lisasmith

curvesasb said:


> well I posted I was 9dpo yesterday.. Unfortunately so weird thing. I got my AF today. I dont understand!! My luteal phase was only 9 days so I dont know what to do. sad!

I'm sorry! Better luck next month xx


----------



## JennyBLove

Hey alllllll !! :) Cycle day 15 for me... as well im waiting for my + OPK!! excited to see it since its my first cycle using them. Been tryn to concieve or should i say ntnp, however have been just doing it as much as possible for last 3-4 mos. However my man now works wayyyy out of town for weeks on end so this mo he will be here when i should ovulate in a few days. and im temping...but they looked down the other day but no + opk. My cycles are like 32-35 days long so not sure when i do yet. Good luck all..

and uti's are reallllly bad, i know that feeling and its really really bad to let it go for any extra days. i did that the first time i got one and ended up getting a kidney infection since it travels down to them. which leads to scaring :/. The pain is horrible however iv managed to not have one for few years now. good luck hope u feel better. 

also i have a question ladies, if i get a + opk does that mean i'm going to ovulate or i am at that moment? mine today was not as dark as test line but faint but darker then days before.


----------



## Lisasmith

JennyBLove said:


> Hey alllllll !! :) Cycle day 15 for me... as well im waiting for my + OPK!! excited to see it since its my first cycle using them. Been tryn to concieve or should i say ntnp, however have been just doing it as much as possible for last 3-4 mos. However my man now works wayyyy out of town for weeks on end so this mo he will be here when i should ovulate in a few days. and im temping...but they looked down the other day but no + opk. My cycles are like 32-35 days long so not sure when i do yet. Good luck all..
> 
> and uti's are reallllly bad, i know that feeling and its really really bad to let it go for any extra days. i did that the first time i got one and ended up getting a kidney infection since it travels down to them. which leads to scaring :/. The pain is horrible however iv managed to not have one for few years now. good luck hope u feel better.
> 
> also i have a question ladies, if i get a + opk does that mean i'm going to ovulate or i am at that moment? mine today was not as dark as test line but faint but darker then days before.

The positive opk means ovulation will happen in the next 12-24 hours :)


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey JennyBLove! I am cycle 13 and still waiting for my positive on the opk .. I have a strong feeling I will get mine this week .. I better because I am running out of opk testing strips.. have to re up this weekend if i still dont get mine.. please keep me posted .. how long was ur cycle last month ?? mine was a 30 day cycle so im assuming i have a late ovulation .. happy that im not alone on this waiting process for a positive .. i was starting to feel weird because most ladies are getting theirs fairly early .. well keep me posted as soon as u get that positive good luck ! hopefully i will get my spouse to BD with me tonite lol feeling extra frisky tonite


----------



## JennyBLove

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey JennyBLove! I am cycle 13 and still waiting for my positive on the opk .. I have a strong feeling I will get mine this week .. I better because I am running out of opk testing strips.. have to re up this weekend if i still dont get mine.. please keep me posted .. how long was ur cycle last month ?? mine was a 30 day cycle so im assuming i have a late ovulation .. happy that im not alone on this waiting process for a positive .. i was starting to feel weird because most ladies are getting theirs fairly early .. well keep me posted as soon as u get that positive good luck ! hopefully i will get my spouse to BD with me tonite lol feeling extra frisky tonite

Heyyy :) yeah i hate waiting but either way my guy wont be home for few days lol hes teasing me saying it may be earlier but maybe not till friday :/. so hopefully i dont till then. I feel i will too! yeah i only have enough opk till about wednesday so will be going back out to grab. Last mo my cycle was 32 days so im thinkin im a late O'er too. yeah i think the only reason they do is cuz thier af is like 28 days or whatever, but i guess everyones different. Keep me posted too :) as will i. im about to take another opk in few hours. yeah i heard that if they do it themselves lol or with us like 4-5 days before the lil babies are more mobile and healthy. Me too wish he wasnt so far lol. But make sure we do it on the O day and the following days, f doing it everyother day, plus my guy just wont have that lol. :) good luck to us all


----------



## BerlinBetty

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey JennyBLove! I am cycle 13 and still waiting for my positive on the opk .. I have a strong feeling I will get mine this week .. I better because I am running out of opk testing strips.. have to re up this weekend if i still dont get mine.. please keep me posted .. how long was ur cycle last month ?? mine was a 30 day cycle so im assuming i have a late ovulation .. happy that im not alone on this waiting process for a positive .. i was starting to feel weird because most ladies are getting theirs fairly early .. well keep me posted as soon as u get that positive good luck ! hopefully i will get my spouse to BD with me tonite lol feeling extra frisky tonite


I'm also on cycle day 13! Last month was a 26 day cycle, and the one before was 30. Me thinks I'm ovulating tomorrow. Hard to say when my cycle switches every month. Aw well, good luck!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am new here and have been TTC for 6 months. The big O should be here any day and I am will be testing Sept. 13th. I am super hoping to see that :bfp:! 

Good luck everyone and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Lisasmith

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am new here and have been TTC for 6 months. The big O should be here any day and I am will be testing Sept. 13th. I am super hoping to see that :bfp:!
> 
> Good luck everyone and :dust: to you all!

Welcome :) good luck, I hope it's your month :babydust:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Cd15 today for me. Didnt take my temp this morning. Im choked with the cold and my head is pounding and i woke up feeling poo so I didnt bother!
Hoping i will see a positive opk soon! They are getting darker so hoping its not too long to wait!
I havent felt this ill in a long time :( really hope im better by the time i get my positive!


----------



## Lisasmith

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Cd15 today for me. Didnt take my temp this morning. Im choked with the cold and my head is pounding and i woke up feeling poo so I didnt bother!
> Hoping i will see a positive opk soon! They are getting darker so hoping its not too long to wait!
> I havent felt this ill in a long time :( really hope im better by the time i get my positive!

Get better love


----------



## Tizy

How is everyone today? 

Flyons - I did my OPK first thing today with FMU - but no change there is no line at all!! Can't believe I'm on cycle day 11 and I've not had any sort of a line maybe at best a very faint one! Lol. Good luck with yours. 

LisaSmith - How was your temp this morning? did you get a dip? and rise?

Curvesasb - Oh no! How strange that she came so early, sorry hun. On a positive note at least you can get on for the next cycle sooner. 

JennyBLove - Hello and welcome, yeh a + OPK means you will ovulate soon 12-24hours. I'll add you to the list, what is your testing date? 

Blackbeauty - Don't worry hun, I'm on cycle day 11 and no O either. Feeling frisky surely thats a good sign?? Let nature run its course etc etc. 

BerlinBetty - how was your temp? do you think you ovulated? Good luck.

NDTaber9211 - Welcome and good luck to you, I'll add you to the testing list for 13th september. 

MrsMurphy2be - Oh poor you hun, you sound absolutely full of it, let me know if you get your O, we're in the same boat. Get well soon (QUICKLY!) lol. 


Ok so quick update here, no +Opk today but I did it with FMU which I kn ow you're not meant to, just read about someone else using it and getting a positive! Haha! I'm not hooked on this POAS thing --- honest! On a better note today I have EWCM!! Only a bit but thats a good sign isn't it. Only problem is tonight is the only night this week when my OH is busy! Typical...not due to O till friday so fingers crossed we don't miss it! Its quite hard to schedule sex with a 9 month old, for example mornings are out of the question as he's up at 6am! Anyway I'm sure we'll work it out. It was bank holiday yesterday so I let me OH have a lie in and when Roscoe went down for his nap I snuck back to bed and we managed a quickie...it all helps  

:dust: to you all. X


----------



## Lisasmith

Tizy said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> Flyons - I did my OPK first thing today with FMU - but no change there is no line at all!! Can't believe I'm on cycle day 11 and I've not had any sort of a line maybe at best a very faint one! Lol. Good luck with yours.
> 
> LisaSmith - How was your temp this morning? did you get a dip? and rise?
> 
> Curvesasb - Oh no! How strange that she came so early, sorry hun. On a positive note at least you can get on for the next cycle sooner.
> 
> JennyBLove - Hello and welcome, yeh a + OPK means you will ovulate soon 12-24hours. I'll add you to the list, what is your testing date?
> 
> Blackbeauty - Don't worry hun, I'm on cycle day 11 and no O either. Feeling frisky surely thats a good sign?? Let nature run its course etc etc.
> 
> BerlinBetty - how was your temp? do you think you ovulated? Good luck.
> 
> NDTaber9211 - Welcome and good luck to you, I'll add you to the testing list for 13th september.
> 
> MrsMurphy2be - Oh poor you hun, you sound absolutely full of it, let me know if you get your O, we're in the same boat. Get well soon (QUICKLY!) lol.
> 
> 
> Ok so quick update here, no +Opk today but I did it with FMU which I kn ow you're not meant to, just read about someone else using it and getting a positive! Haha! I'm not hooked on this POAS thing --- honest! On a better note today I have EWCM!! Only a bit but thats a good sign isn't it. Only problem is tonight is the only night this week when my OH is busy! Typical...not due to O till friday so fingers crossed we don't miss it! Its quite hard to schedule sex with a 9 month old, for example mornings are out of the question as he's up at 6am! Anyway I'm sure we'll work it out. It was bank holiday yesterday so I let me OH have a lie in and when Roscoe went down for his nap I snuck back to bed and we managed a quickie...it all helps
> 
> :dust: to you all. X

You might have missed your surge babe! Just bd as much as you can while your cm screams fertility ;) I had a rise today so I have everything crossed for a dip tomorrow when I'll be 7 dpo. I have promising symptoms so I have everything crossed


----------



## Tizy

Quick questions - advice needed...

I've moved the Pregnancy Testing Dates list to page 1 now for easy reference and I won't carry on updating the one on page 3. 

I was going to mark :bfn: or :bfp: or :af::witch: once people have updated the thread. Is everyone ok with this? I don't want people to think its insensitive etc....

The other thing I was thinking is to add onto the bottom of the list a new list for those who are out this month but will have an idea when testing for October....mainly so we can keep up the good vibes and chat here where we've made friends. Good idea? 

For example Curvesasb - you would be first on the list for October...

Anyway just some ideas to keep the thread going. Xxx


----------



## Jadey121

^^ Sounds good to me x


----------



## Lisasmith

Sounds good to me


----------



## sunflower131

Sounds good thanks!

I thought I'd update, as I've just been lurking and reading, "trying" not to get hopes up - but you all know what that actually means. :winkwink:

Now this is only our 2nd month ttc, so I'm still getting my head around what could be a symptom. I've not been on b/c for a long time, so have a pretty good idea of my cycle. Last month (first month ttc) I had the most ridiculous PMS symptoms - bbs way more sore than normal and for a whole week before AF - normally only a few days and has gone off before AF arrives. And then I'd had weird nausea, - one night it woke me up, I was actually sick and I had to lay flat on the bathroom floor or I thought I would pass out :sick: - I rarely get sick and couldn't think of anything I'd eaten to cause it! Does anyone think that the actual process of TTC actually does things to your physiology? even if it never results in a :BFP:

This month, in contrast, the bbs have been a little sore but more like a normal month, and barely any other symptoms. I think I felt the OV pain on the left on the 16th (my guess at when I O'd) and then at about 6 and 7 dpo I had a stitch like pain on the right side - it came and went through the day. Today I've had a throbbing on the left, but now I think it was just windy-ness :blush:! 

Since starting to TTC my CM has completely vanished - is this normal? Its normally not a problem for me - think I must be allergic to my DH's LO's! I'll be getting some preseed or equivalent from the pharmacy for next month I think. Anyone else find that this happened?

So the wait is on for Friday/Saturday for AF, usually clockwork so I'll let you know! Its a really stressy month with work so I'm not convinced myself. There's always next time! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tizy

sunflower131 said:


> Sounds good thanks!
> 
> Last month (first month ttc) I had the most ridiculous PMS symptoms - bbs way more sore than normal and for a whole week before AF - normally only a few days and has gone off before AF arrives. And then I'd had weird nausea, - one night it woke me up, I was actually sick and I had to lay flat on the bathroom floor or I thought I would pass out :sick: - I rarely get sick and couldn't think of anything I'd eaten to cause it! Does anyone think that the actual process of TTC actually does things to your physiology? even if it never results in a :BFP:
> 
> Since starting to TTC my CM has completely vanished - is this normal? Its normally not a problem for me - think I must be allergic to my DH's LO's! I'll be getting some preseed or equivalent from the pharmacy for next month I think. Anyone else find that this happened?
> 
> So the wait is on for Friday/Saturday for AF, usually clockwork so I'll let you know! Its a really stressy month with work so I'm not convinced myself. There's always next time! Good luck everyone!

Hey Sunflower, I believe from what I've read the nausea could have been attributed to the progesterone spike in your system, would it have been around the time of a possible implantation? If so thats when your body will get a surge in progesterone, which can make you feel queezy. I experienced this once too and thats what I got told it could have been. Re: the CM i'm not sure about that, sorry I can't help. Good luck for testing, oh my you're doing well to hold off! I'm a POAS addict I think - haha. X


----------



## claire1978

Sounds like a good idea to me too


----------



## Lisasmith

Retching my heart out cooking dinner


----------



## CaptainMummy

thats a great idea tizy.. Then we can still use the thread after aug/sept =D

I just took an opk, using 9.30am urine. Line is darker than yesterdays so fingers crossed it keeps getting darker!

Edited to add... Cervix is super high and cm is getting a little stretchy (tmi!) *gets a little excited*


----------



## Tizy

Oh poor you LisaSmith :sick: :sick: :sick:

Oh thats great MrsMurphy - How many CD are you again? I hope I see some soon too. 

Ok another idea then, shall I rename the thread? If so what?? Ideas please...Xx


----------



## sunflower131

Tizy said:


> Hey Sunflower, I believe from what I've read the nausea could have been attributed to the progesterone spike in your system, would it have been around the time of a possible implantation? If so thats when your body will get a surge in progesterone, which can make you feel queezy. I experienced this once too and thats what I got told it could have been. Re: the CM i'm not sure about that, sorry I can't help. Good luck for testing, oh my you're doing well to hold off! I'm a POAS addict I think - haha. X

Yep, that's what I thought but then I got AF last month - so maybe just unlucky. Its bad when we're happy to be nauseus cos its a sign! Good luck Lisa - hope it wasn't my TMI that caused the retching! 

As I'm new to it all, I've never POAS - hoping to wait til I'm a few days late one of these months! I figure my body will tell me when its ready anyway. That's not to say I'm not waiting excitedly to hear that one of you guys will get an early BFP from impatience!


----------



## Tizy

***********ALERT***********

Lol - Girls it looks like we've been moved to TTC Groups and Discussions, not sure why, I didn't ask them to. Hope you'll all find us here. 

Go to Trying to Conceive and we're just a bit further down the page. 

Now we really will have to have a name change, once everyone knows where we are. If you see anyone from the group in other threads maybe mention it to them. 

Thanks X


----------



## CaptainMummy

Im cd15 tizy. I od cd16 when i conceived dd. Will probably do an opk at 1ish then again at 7ish i think.

Total addict,me!


----------



## nic18

why not 'tizy's testing calendar' there is alot of other testing calendars out there so this way we know its you that started it :)? just a suggestion


----------



## Tizy

Lol Nic18 - Tizy's Testing Calander!!

Hmmmm not sure maybe something more related to all of us as a group rather than just me! .... 

Xx


----------



## nic18

yeah after i posted i thought, 'oh people might think its just her testing calendar!' xx


----------



## LizzieJane

sounds like some good idea's for this thread have been bouncing around.

also, I reckon I've been having ovulation symptoms but sadly no actual ovulation, so my test date will definately need to be changed. just waiting for a +ve opk or :witch:.

:dust: to all :)


----------



## Flyons

I love that this thread covers all time zones! Just getting moving in NYC. Tizy- love the idea of keeping the thread going past Sept, as this is a great place to vent, empathize and encourage. Thanks for all the work your are putting in, and thanks for all the feedback ladies!

CD 13, - OPK, but cervix getting higher, and watery CM. FX! Continuing with DTD every other night, waiting for the + OPK. tic toc. 

Have a great day!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Love this thread too Defo keep it going girls! I just had some full ferning on my saliva microscope, opk still -ve but Defo a line there! hopefully will ovulate in few days time. Anybody else opking today,,any luck? X


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy said:


> Quick questions - advice needed...
> 
> I've moved the Pregnancy Testing Dates list to page 1 now for easy reference and I won't carry on updating the one on page 3.
> 
> I was going to mark :bfn: or :bfp: or :af::witch: once people have updated the thread. Is everyone ok with this? I don't want people to think its insensitive etc....
> 
> The other thing I was thinking is to add onto the bottom of the list a new list for those who are out this month but will have an idea when testing for October....mainly so we can keep up the good vibes and chat here where we've made friends. Good idea?
> 
> For example Curvesasb - you would be first on the list for October...
> 
> Anyway just some ideas to keep the thread going. Xxx

Great idea Tizy, be good to keep the thread going :thumbup:
I'm getting very impatient in my 2WW and trying not to symptom spot though I've noticed today I've got loads of CM (sorry if TMI!) which I think I read somewhere is a good sign, guss we just have to wait and see!
Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I used my OPK today and it was positive! DH and I are going to be doing the BD for the next few days. :blush: There seems to be an absence of EWCM so I bought some preseed to try. I hope that stuff works. Anyone else use preseed?? 

Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## Tizy

Exciting stuff...

LizzieJane, Flyons and IssacRalph and me patiently (ish) waiting for our +Opks...tehe

Baby1wanted - hang on in there...not long till testing. 

NDTaber - Yay for +Opk thats great, fingers crossed for you hun. 

I was thinking of a name for our thread....what about:

The Baby Dancers?

I was thinking of putting something in front like...Positive Baby Dancers or Global Baby Dancers (to show that we're all from different places) but then maybe it sounds better as it is. What do you think?? 

Not doing anymore Opk today, I'll wait until 2pm tomoz but I've had more EWCM today. 

Han Xxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hi, I'm totally new here and this looked like a good thread to start in since I'm due to O any day now and will be testing in Sept. :hi:

This is my first time TTC and I'm on C#1 of trying. 

I just got the all clear from my gyno at my preconception checkup yesterday and I'm hoping that it won't take long to have a BFP and sticky bean. I'm 34 and DH and I are approaching our 5th anniversary, so we figured it was time to TTC. I'm a chart addict (I temp, OPK, check CM and CP - prepare for TMI, lol) and I just recently (3 weeks ago) came off 6 months of hormone replacement therapy because some of my hormones had gotten on the low end of normal after an illness (very bad stomach virus) and the symptoms were making it hard for me to get anything done and get back up to good health. Now I'm back in good health and, as a bonus, the vulvular vestibulitis I had is cured (it's a miracle! - the docs didn't expect that to happen)!

I'm on CD 11, my CP is high and I've got loads of EWCM, so I'm hoping that my OPK is + tonight. 

We'll be trying the SMEP method, as I've heard good things about it.

Baby dust to all!
:dust:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## jellybean87

curvesasb said:


> well I posted I was 9dpo yesterday.. Unfortunately so weird thing. I got my AF today. I dont understand!! My luteal phase was only 9 days so I dont know what to do. sad!

:hugs: sorry af came.


----------



## jellybean87

Tizy that sounds good to me :thumbup:

welcome to the group smalltowngal:flower:

Lisasmith - sorry your feeling sick, but sounds like a good sign:thumbup:

I'm still being & feeling sick, also I keep getting a weird stretching/tugging pain. This is the longest week of my life waiting to test


----------



## BerlinBetty

Tizy said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> Flyons - I did my OPK first thing today with FMU - but no change there is no line at all!! Can't believe I'm on cycle day 11 and I've not had any sort of a line maybe at best a very faint one! Lol. Good luck with yours.
> 
> LisaSmith - How was your temp this morning? did you get a dip? and rise?
> 
> Curvesasb - Oh no! How strange that she came so early, sorry hun. On a positive note at least you can get on for the next cycle sooner.
> 
> JennyBLove - Hello and welcome, yeh a + OPK means you will ovulate soon 12-24hours. I'll add you to the list, what is your testing date?
> 
> Blackbeauty - Don't worry hun, I'm on cycle day 11 and no O either. Feeling frisky surely thats a good sign?? Let nature run its course etc etc.
> 
> BerlinBetty - how was your temp? do you think you ovulated? Good luck.
> 
> NDTaber9211 - Welcome and good luck to you, I'll add you to the testing list for 13th september.
> 
> MrsMurphy2be - Oh poor you hun, you sound absolutely full of it, let me know if you get your O, we're in the same boat. Get well soon (QUICKLY!) lol.
> 
> 
> Ok so quick update here, no +Opk today but I did it with FMU which I kn ow you're not meant to, just read about someone else using it and getting a positive! Haha! I'm not hooked on this POAS thing --- honest! On a better note today I have EWCM!! Only a bit but thats a good sign isn't it. Only problem is tonight is the only night this week when my OH is busy! Typical...not due to O till friday so fingers crossed we don't miss it! Its quite hard to schedule sex with a 9 month old, for example mornings are out of the question as he's up at 6am! Anyway I'm sure we'll work it out. It was bank holiday yesterday so I let me OH have a lie in and when Roscoe went down for his nap I snuck back to bed and we managed a quickie...it all helps
> 
> :dust: to you all. X



My temp shot up today, so I'm taking that as a good sign! Got my fingers crossed. I've been crampy yesterday and today.


----------



## Tizy

(1)https://img41.glitterfy.com/12241/glitterfy2144151727B81.gif

(2)https://img41.glitterfy.com/12241/glitterfy2142354161B81.gif

(3)https://img41.glitterfy.com/12241/glitterfy2144727109B81.gif

(4)https://img41.glitterfy.com/12241/glitterfy2152158234B81.gif


----------



## claire1978

ah thats pwetty


----------



## Tizy

Claire I'm bored as you can tell! 

My OH is busy tonight, Roscoes in bed and holly's having a shower, there's nothing on the tele so thought I'd try make a signature for our group. 

Which one do you like? I can change colors, text and wording round if needs be. I'm not sure about the name now! Haha

P.s I should be Baby Dancing but I'm all alone :-( That's probably what everyone else is up to! X


----------



## claire1978

I like the first one with the stork but only coz i like the teal green, i think the middle one is cute too, see what others think, i cant wait to add it onto my profile

im not dtd tonite, did last nite so scheduled in for tomoz :winkwink:

it is very quiet on here this evening tho


----------



## Tizy

Oooh welcome SmallTownGal, what's your expected testing date hunni? Sounds like you've had a hard time of things following that virus...was it something dangerous? Anyway glad to hear everything is back in working order! 

It's a lovely group and glad you could join us x


----------



## Tizy

claire1978 said:


> I like the first one with the stork but only coz i like the teal green, i think the middle one is cute too, see what others think, i cant wait to add it onto my profile
> 
> im not dtd tonite, did last nite so scheduled in for tomoz :winkwink:
> 
> it is very quiet on here this evening tho

I like that one too and if I make it slightly smaller it will fit well with the other tickers. It is quiet on here, we BD'd yesterday morning but really should tonight as I have EWCM but still no +Opk - I know you said to be cautious about them! So far I've not had much luck. 

What are you up to tonight then? Are all the kiddies in bed? X


----------



## claire1978

yep all mine in bed, my youngest is asleep, older 2 watching tv in bed, sleeptime soon tho, hubby was out fishing with his mate but hes just got in

yeah smaller ticker would be great


----------



## Tizy

Ok I've added another signature so there are four to chose from. 

I think I'm liking the last one now. 

Anyways, off for a shower now as did a big workout earlier. Laters x


----------



## Lisasmith

BerlinBetty said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Flyons - I did my OPK first thing today with FMU - but no change there is no line at all!! Can't believe I'm on cycle day 11 and I've not had any sort of a line maybe at best a very faint one! Lol. Good luck with yours.
> 
> LisaSmith - How was your temp this morning? did you get a dip? and rise?
> 
> Curvesasb - Oh no! How strange that she came so early, sorry hun. On a positive note at least you can get on for the next cycle sooner.
> 
> JennyBLove - Hello and welcome, yeh a + OPK means you will ovulate soon 12-24hours. I'll add you to the list, what is your testing date?
> 
> Blackbeauty - Don't worry hun, I'm on cycle day 11 and no O either. Feeling frisky surely thats a good sign?? Let nature run its course etc etc.
> 
> BerlinBetty - how was your temp? do you think you ovulated? Good luck.
> 
> NDTaber9211 - Welcome and good luck to you, I'll add you to the testing list for 13th september.
> 
> MrsMurphy2be - Oh poor you hun, you sound absolutely full of it, let me know if you get your O, we're in the same boat. Get well soon (QUICKLY!) lol.
> 
> 
> Ok so quick update here, no +Opk today but I did it with FMU which I kn ow you're not meant to, just read about someone else using it and getting a positive! Haha! I'm not hooked on this POAS thing --- honest! On a better note today I have EWCM!! Only a bit but thats a good sign isn't it. Only problem is tonight is the only night this week when my OH is busy! Typical...not due to O till friday so fingers crossed we don't miss it! Its quite hard to schedule sex with a 9 month old, for example mornings are out of the question as he's up at 6am! Anyway I'm sure we'll work it out. It was bank holiday yesterday so I let me OH have a lie in and when Roscoe went down for his nap I snuck back to bed and we managed a quickie...it all helps
> 
> :dust: to you all. X
> 
> 
> 
> My temp shot up today, so I'm taking that as a good sign! Got my fingers crossed. I've been crampy yesterday and today.Click to expand...

Your temp sure did shoot up!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Cute blinkies! :3

Had - OPK today, but all other signs point to fertile, so hopefully I'll have a + tomorrow. I think this first + OPK will be the hardest to wait for. I wanna see my first little smilie face (I use the Clearblue digital OV kits).


----------



## BerlinBetty

Lisasmith said:


> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Flyons - I did my OPK first thing today with FMU - but no change there is no line at all!! Can't believe I'm on cycle day 11 and I've not had any sort of a line maybe at best a very faint one! Lol. Good luck with yours.
> 
> LisaSmith - How was your temp this morning? did you get a dip? and rise?
> 
> Curvesasb - Oh no! How strange that she came so early, sorry hun. On a positive note at least you can get on for the next cycle sooner.
> 
> JennyBLove - Hello and welcome, yeh a + OPK means you will ovulate soon 12-24hours. I'll add you to the list, what is your testing date?
> 
> Blackbeauty - Don't worry hun, I'm on cycle day 11 and no O either. Feeling frisky surely thats a good sign?? Let nature run its course etc etc.
> 
> BerlinBetty - how was your temp? do you think you ovulated? Good luck.
> 
> NDTaber9211 - Welcome and good luck to you, I'll add you to the testing list for 13th september.
> 
> MrsMurphy2be - Oh poor you hun, you sound absolutely full of it, let me know if you get your O, we're in the same boat. Get well soon (QUICKLY!) lol.
> 
> 
> Ok so quick update here, no +Opk today but I did it with FMU which I kn ow you're not meant to, just read about someone else using it and getting a positive! Haha! I'm not hooked on this POAS thing --- honest! On a better note today I have EWCM!! Only a bit but thats a good sign isn't it. Only problem is tonight is the only night this week when my OH is busy! Typical...not due to O till friday so fingers crossed we don't miss it! Its quite hard to schedule sex with a 9 month old, for example mornings are out of the question as he's up at 6am! Anyway I'm sure we'll work it out. It was bank holiday yesterday so I let me OH have a lie in and when Roscoe went down for his nap I snuck back to bed and we managed a quickie...it all helps
> 
> :dust: to you all. X
> 
> 
> 
> My temp shot up today, so I'm taking that as a good sign! Got my fingers crossed. I've been crampy yesterday and today.Click to expand...
> 
> Your temp sure did shoot up!Click to expand...



I know, right?! I was shocked when I was the thermometer! Hoping for that :bfp:!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Tizy said:


> Claire I'm bored as you can tell!
> 
> My OH is busy tonight, Roscoes in bed and holly's having a shower, there's nothing on the tele so thought I'd try make a signature for our group.
> 
> Which one do you like? I can change colors, text and wording round if needs be. I'm not sure about the name now! Haha
> 
> P.s I should be Baby Dancing but I'm all alone :-( That's probably what everyone else is up to! X

I think the name is super cute! I like it. :happydance:

My favorite is the last one (cute sperm and egg) followed by the previous one (two storkies).


----------



## baby1wanted

I like the first one and the last one - well all of them really! Love the name too xxx:thumbup:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Tizy said:


> Oooh welcome SmallTownGal, what's your expected testing date hunni? Sounds like you've had a hard time of things following that virus...was it something dangerous? Anyway glad to hear everything is back in working order!
> 
> It's a lovely group and glad you could join us x

Thanks! :hugs: My testing date will be 9/14/12. 

It was a regular stomach virus, but I inherited a susceptible colon from my dad and getting sick with the virus in my early 30s triggered some IBD (inflammatory bowl disease) and getting sick with that apparently messed with my hormones among other things (50% of my hair fell out - it's finally grown back). My dad didn't take care of himself properly and his condition turned into ulcerative colitis and he almost died when he was 31 (and then again in his 50s when he stopped taking good care of himself again), but I was able to learn from his experiences and I kept it from going beyond IBD and have it down to an IBS type of thing now. I just have to avoid certain foods (like chicken, which makes me sick now, although chicken liver is just fine, go figure), eat certain things in moderation (like really fibery things and spicy stuff), not do too much heavy lifting (I get a flare up if I lift too heavy a thing or for too long a time), and keep my physical and mental stress levels from getting too high or too high for too long (which is why I don't work outside the home - I need all my work energies for nesting and child having/rearing). Getting sick like that also exacerbated other issues like reactive hypoglycemia (the opposite of diabetes - the pancreas is a bit too insulin happy and it's not deadly but not good either), depression, anxiety/OCD, allergies/sinus issues and ADD. It was kind of like a perfect storm of suck. A domino effect of ill health. But now everything is back to being nice and managed and I'm feeling great. Huzzah!

The nurse at the HRC (hormone treatment center) thinks that getting my hormones back on track with treatment allowed my system to recover so that I could get back in good health and my body could stay on track with the hormones on it's own. Kind of like a domino effect of good health. God bless those HRC doctors and nurses! This is definitely one of those times I'm thankful for modern medicine. :kiss:


----------



## SmallTownGal

BerlinBetty said:


> I know, right?! I was shocked when I was the thermometer! Hoping for that :bfp:!

Crossing my fingers for you! :dust:


----------



## SmallTownGal

I like the way you've got your data in your siggie, NDTaber9211. Looks like a good way to keep track of some things. Think I'll do the same.

Think I'll add the cute lil' sperm n egg BD blinkie, while I'm at it. ;)


----------



## Flyons

SmallTownGal said:


> Had - OPK today, but all other signs point to fertile, so hopefully I'll have a + tomorrow. I think this first + OPK will be the hardest to wait for. I wanna see my first little smilie face (I use the Clearblue digital OV kits).

I feel exactly the same way small town girl! I really want a smiley!

Thanks again for all your hard work tizy. I love all of the siggys, but will vote for the storky #1.


----------



## NDTaber9211

SmallTownGal said:


> I like the way you've got your data in your siggie, NDTaber9211. Looks like a good way to keep track of some things. Think I'll do the same.
> 
> Think I'll add the cute lil' sperm n egg BD blinkie, while I'm at it. ;)

Lol love it!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

so here is sort of an update .. today i am cd 14 .. I woke up with cramps only on the left side and it feels like af is coming feeling but not quite.. where it kind of feels wet down there .. getting worried that something is wrong with me lol .. still no positive opk and i thought something was wrong with my current digital ovulation kit so i went and purchased another clearblue kit and did a test at 8pm and still neg .. im confused .. why am i crampin like this only in the left side .. last nite i dtd trying to do it every other day .. as i am typing this i am crampin only on one side... what can this be ?! any advice .. what do u ladies think?? do u think i missed my surge ?? i doubt it because i have been testing everday with digi opk at 230pm and today amped it to every night going foward .. this is supposed to b my fertile week ..

BB


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

p.s i have been doing some research and it looks like i will be ovulating soon.. possibly expereiencing ovulation pain .. but im confused how come still no positive .. as per calender i should ovulating this friday saturday so i should be getting a positive soon .. will dtd tomorrow .. did it last nite so taking a break and will try tomorrow.. ill keep everyone posted .. those taking opk any positives as yet ? any one on 30 day cycle ?? when did u get ur positive


----------



## NDTaber9211

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> those taking opk any positives as yet ? any one on 30 day cycle ?? when did u get ur positive

I got my + OPK today and I am slated to ovulate tomorrow. I've been told you won't get a + test until 12-24 before ovulation. If you are suppose to ovulate Friday or Saturday, you will probably get a + OPK Thursday or even possibly Friday. Hang in there! :dust:


----------



## Lisasmith

Your surge can be missed! If no bfp this month I'll be testing 12 hourly from cd10


----------



## Tizy

Hello all, 

I had a terrible sleep as Roscoe kept waking up every few hours but I don't think it's affected my temp as its still low. I set my alarm for 4am to take it and then go right back to sleep. 

Berlin Betty - Yours signs sound fab, everything seems to be doing exactly what it should! Fingers crossed for your :bfp:

SmalltownGal - Hoping for a + today for you, I'll add you to the list. Sorry to hear about your condition, I know exactly how hard it must be as my partner has Pan-ulcerative colitis and has to keep on top of his medication otherwise has to be treated in hospital with steroids when he has replases, fingers crossed he hasn't had one for quite a number of years now. It does make BDing a little harder at times becuase obviously when his tummy is feeling sore he's not in the mood (like last night when he got back home) so I'm hoping he'll be ok this evening. 

Hi Flyons, hope your feeling ok, thanks for voting on the blinkies. I'm gonna ask everyone whos interested to vote on which one by this evening and then we're sorted. I'll tell peeps who don't know how to add it into their signature. 

Blackbeauty - It sounds to me like your body is gearing up for Ovulation, like NDTaber said. If you're wet down there - watery CM which comes before EWCM and the pains could be ovulation pains. Like the others said, hang in there and I think something might happen over the next couple of days. I'm right with ya to waiting for my O!

SORRY TO BE A PAIN BUT CAN ANYONE WHO IS INTERESTED VOTE ON WHICH BLINKIE THEY LIKE (PAGE 18) AND THEN WE CAN ADD THEM TO OUR SIGNATURES. I'LL ADD THE NEW NAME TO THE TITLEPAGE AND HOPEFULLY THE OTHERS WILL FIND US. 

Thank you all Xxx


----------



## LizzieJane

Tizy said:


> (1)https://img41.glitterfy.com/12241/glitterfy2144151727B81.gif
> 
> (2)https://img41.glitterfy.com/12241/glitterfy2142354161B81.gif
> 
> (3)https://img41.glitterfy.com/12241/glitterfy2144727109B81.gif
> 
> (4)https://img41.glitterfy.com/12241/glitterfy2152158234B81.gif

Morning! 

Han - Love the baby dancers name :happydance: also I like number 3 first and then number 1 and 2 joint second. you are a star for doing all this, thanks so much! 

blackbeauty - cramps and wetness sound great! sometimes you can miss the surge, it can happen overnight! keep on BD'ing and watch your temps. 

Come on the :BFP:s for the baby dancers! :dance:

LJ :dust:


----------



## claire1978

Blackbeauty - ur signs sound like ovulation is coming, good luck, just keep dtd

Im feeling something in my tunmy like a dull ache but its too soon for me to ovulate i think, im only cd10

I keep changing my mind with the blinkies but i think i like number 4 coz the humour of it with the egg and little spermy, think it sums up what we are all trying to achieve on here, maybe the dark background colour could be changed to something lighter?


----------



## Tizy

Gosh its a horrible day here, will have to try get out with the buggy in a bit tho.

Thanks LizzieJane.

I think I agree Claire, I think number 4 sums it up best but I can't change the background I don't think - I'll check. I also like number 1 and 3 - oh I don't know - I'm rubbish with decisions. Lol.


----------



## claire1978

Im not best at decisions either but def like number 4


----------



## nic18

number 4 ! agree with you ladies sums everything up :) but i don't know how to add things to my signature :(?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Well i'm joint with 1 & 4, so twinkly & cute! Nice one han x 
Blackbeauty I agree with the other girls ov sounds like its just around the corner, did you say what opk's your using?? I prefer the IC tests as they're so darn cheap & I find them easy to use, i like seeing the progression with the lines as I can then predict when I will get a full on +! My opk is nearly + today I expect a full on + either later tonight or tomorrow. So not long for me now! 

Han- you done opk today hun, anyone else?


----------



## JennyBLove

Morning all!! Black beauty that sounds like the start of O cramps, i was getting them yesterday as well and my opk was negative however just a tad darker then the day before or earlier one taken. This morning my Temp dropped from 97.39 yesterday to today 96.49. is that enough a drop for O??? i had a temp close to that about 4 days ago, but i took it after i got up so im sure its invalid. i should O any day sooo who knows. So ffuny explaining to man about all this, but hes supportive :) Hope all you have great day! 

Lizzy i like #4

I usually get cramps when i was supposidly O'ing mos before and sore breasts not sure till after or what but opk will help to tell this mo :)


----------



## Tizy

Hey, 

Han - What are the IC tests? I did my OPk today at 1.30pm and I only had one drink this morning! Still nothing, not even the faintest of lines. I starting to think Ive got a crap batch, they were from ebay - they say 'Nantong Egans Biotechnology Co' on the packet. They were only £3.99 for 30 LH test strips and 5 10mlU Pregnancy test strips. Don't you think its wierd that ive used 13 strips since CD5 and no lines have appeared at all??

My CM is still EWCM so we'll be BDing as normal tonight, then again on Friday for the expected O date!????

I think I'm gonna make an executive decision and go with blinkie 4 - I'll just resize it and then let those who don't know how to pop it in ya signature. 

I'm not sure where all the others are, I might put a post in TTC to tell peeps where we've moved to. XX

JennyBLove my temp was 97.39 today too! How strange.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey all havent been on in a few.. still waiting to test.. I am going to break down and test Friday even though AF isnt due until 6 Sep. Maybe I can pick something up with one of those FRER tests. It says 6 days sooner!! If there is nothing I will wait until AF shows or doesnt show. I have a few new symptoms I guess you could call them.. all I wanted out of life yesterday was a taco with extra sour cream. I was about to kill for one! My hips and legs have gotten a bit achey today, throat is sore, and my bbs have started to feel a bit heavier. I am hoping these are all good signs!! Oh and I have TONS of CM!! Like I always feel wet down there. And my cervix has never dropped back down and hardened up after O.


----------



## Tizy

Ok girls 

The Baby Dancer Group blinkie is below:

https://img41.glitterfy.com/12242/glitterfy2045005385B81.gif

To see the link and post in your signature do this:


Click 'reply with quote' on the buttons below this post and you should see the url of the blinkie come up in the text
Copy the url and then just close the reply
Go to and click on 'User CP' (You can find the control panel at the top of the page, in the purple bar on the left hand side)
Chose 'edit signature' from the list down the left hand side of the screen
Paste the url into the signature box and click save

If you need any help just ask. 

Happy Baby Dancers  

I'll do a post in TTC to let people know that we've changed names. 

Han X


----------



## nic18

thanks hun :) x


----------



## Tizy

Yay - how cool Nic!! X


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks! I love it!


----------



## nic18

i know hehe! was a good idea changing the name so we can keep it going month after month, what are you going to do after aug/sep is done with on the first page? like with all our dates and stuff?


----------



## Flyons

YAY for our siggy. Thanks Han:thumbup:

BlackBeauty- totally feel you- think I'm O'ing or close, but no + yet. Keep BD! (I'm doing the every other day too!)


----------



## Tizy

nic18 said:


> i know hehe! was a good idea changing the name so we can keep it going month after month, what are you going to do after aug/sep is done with on the first page? like with all our dates and stuff?

I'm not sure Nic, shall I just get rid and start again each month? so they'll probably be no more than two months up at any one time? Or would people like me to keep the dates for record? Its up to you guys? 

I'll add the Blinkie instructions onto the first page too. 

I'm puzzled about my stupid Opk's and not having had any sort of line (I thought I saw one on CD9) but can't have missed it as my temps are remaining low. Maybe it'll come in the next few days? x


----------



## nic18

how about keeping the BFP from each month ? or have 'number of testers - number of BFP' like '100testers-5BFP' from month to month? i hope you O soon hun x


----------



## jellybean87

I like the new name and sig pic. 

Af came this morning. If i'm honest I am heartbroken :cry: I was so sure with the sickness, but I must of had a bug (even though I didn't feel ill :shrug:) anyway now onto cycle 8 (but month 9 if that makes sense)


----------



## nic18

*jellybean-*so sorry :( :hugs2:


----------



## Jadey121

Loving the name and the blinkie! :)

So Sorry Jellybean xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

jellybean87 said:


> I like the new name and sig pic.
> 
> Af came this morning. If i'm honest I am heartbroken :cry: I was so sure with the sickness, but I must of had a bug (even though I didn't feel ill :shrug:) anyway now onto cycle 8 (but month 9 if that makes sense)

I'm sorry Jellybean :sad2:

Hang in there, you will see the BFP in no time :hugs:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

my computer is acting weird only allowing me to post replies .. i wanted to add quotes lol oh well ..

I am using clearblue digital ovualtion test .. i called their help line and they said if i have been testing every day same time it would be quite impossible for me to miss my surge .. :wacko: last night was a rough sleep .. i kept tossing and turning due to the pains that i was feeling in the left side only .. not much cramping this morning but going to be testing twice today 230pm and then at 8pm .. im hoping i didnt miss my surge .. i am cd 15 i have BD on cd 11 , cd 14 and will try and get hubby for tonite as well .. off work today so wil try and keep it easy and i am getting a new hairstyle so i kno my hubby willbe in the mood right after work lol .. will see ill keep u ladies posted !

and i love the fact of this chat going past september for those who dont get their bfp .. im down with that ! how do i add all those signatues in my post like u ladies sorry not great with computers lol 

BB


----------



## NDTaber9211

So I have been using OPK for the past few days using FMU. I just read that the best time is mid afternoon because " LH is synthesized early in the day, and is not metabolized into your urine until later. So, as a rule, you are more likely to catch your surge later in the day" ](*,)

I did get a positive yesterday so I am pretty sure I am safe this cycle. I did test again this morning and got a -. Can the LH surge dissipate that quickly? 

DH and I will be BD a few more times just to be on the safe side. Not that he minds :laugh2:


----------



## robinson380

Hello everyone! I thought I was going crazy because I could not find the post. Thanks for the head up Tizy :)


----------



## Tizy

jellybean87 said:


> I like the new name and sig pic.
> 
> Af came this morning. If i'm honest I am heartbroken :cry: I was so sure with the sickness, but I must of had a bug (even though I didn't feel ill :shrug:) anyway now onto cycle 8 (but month 9 if that makes sense)

Oh Jellybean87 - so sorry hun, please don't be despondent I know its hard, but thats why we're here altogther. Fingers crossed for next month. When you let me know your date I'll pop you on the Oct list. 

Nic18 - I like the idea of keeping number of testers and number of bfp's - we should do that. 

NDTaber - yes I believe the surge can disappear quickly so perhaps you've now O'd, do you temp? It should show on your temp soon. Fingers crossed. 

XX


----------



## Tizy

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> my computer is acting weird only allowing me to post replies .. i wanted to add quotes lol oh well ..
> 
> I am using clearblue digital ovualtion test .. i called their help line and they said if i have been testing every day same time it would be quite impossible for me to miss my surge .. :wacko: last night was a rough sleep .. i kept tossing and turning due to the pains that i was feeling in the left side only .. not much cramping this morning but going to be testing twice today 230pm and then at 8pm .. im hoping i didnt miss my surge .. i am cd 15 i have BD on cd 11 , cd 14 and will try and get hubby for tonite as well .. off work today so wil try and keep it easy and i am getting a new hairstyle so i kno my hubby willbe in the mood right after work lol .. will see ill keep u ladies posted !
> 
> and i love the fact of this chat going past september for those who dont get their bfp .. im down with that ! how do i add all those signatues in my post like u ladies sorry not great with computers lol
> 
> BB

Here you go:



Tizy said:


> Ok girls
> 
> The Baby Dancer Group blinkie is below:
> 
> https://img41.glitterfy.com/12242/glitterfy2045005385B81.gif
> 
> To see the link and post in your signature do this:
> 
> 
> Click 'reply with quote' on the buttons below this post and you should see the url of the blinkie come up in the text
> Copy the url and then just close the reply
> Go to and click on 'User CP' (You can find the control panel at the top of the page, in the purple bar on the left hand side)
> Chose 'edit signature' from the list down the left hand side of the screen
> Paste the url into the signature box and click save
> 
> If you need any help just ask.
> 
> Happy Baby Dancers
> 
> I'll do a post in TTC to let people know that we've changed names.
> 
> Han X


----------



## Jadey121

So im 8dpo today and im more or less symptomless. Was having cramps but they seemed to stop last night when i fell asleep :haha: 
So not much going on here! Although i have noticed i have a few spots/pimples on my face! I rarely ever get spots... i hope af isnt creeping up on me. 
Oh i was on the bus on my way home from work today and i swear i could smell fish! :haha: Either someone hasnt washed properly or my sense of smell as gone funny lol. Hope everyone is well! x


----------



## claire1978

Sorry to hear that Jellybean :hug: better luck next time

Ive had a whole re-vamp of my profile, changed my pic and updated my signature, hope its worked


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tizy said:


> NDTaber - yes I believe the surge can disappear quickly so perhaps you've now O'd, do you temp? It should show on your temp soon. Fingers crossed.
> 
> XX

No, I don't temp, but I will be starting next cycle. I tried temping before but it was nearly impossible to do it at the same time. I found a great BBT adjuster so I think it will help me keep it accurate.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

nic18 said:


> how about keeping the BFP from each month ? or have 'number of testers - number of BFP' like '100testers-5BFP' from month to month? i hope you O soon hun x

this is a good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Tizy

NDTaber9211 said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> NDTaber - yes I believe the surge can disappear quickly so perhaps you've now O'd, do you temp? It should show on your temp soon. Fingers crossed.
> 
> XX
> 
> No, I don't temp, but I will be starting next cycle. I tried temping before but it was nearly impossible to do it at the same time. I found a great BBT adjuster so I think it will help me keep it accurate.Click to expand...

I struggle with mine and have resorted to setting my alarm for 4am as Roscoe usually wakes me around 5am for a dummy. Luckily my thermometer has a memory recall function so when I wake up properly later I can see what it was. 

Claire - I'm loving the re-vamp :)

Jadey - you're not having much luck with smells are you, was it you who had a problem with some smelly shoes - lol, fingers crossed hun.

Robinson - hello, so glad you found us, I'm sure lots of the others don't know where we are either. BnB suddenly decided to move us. 

I've not seen Thisisme of Ffighterwife to see how their tests went, anybody heard from them?


----------



## Jadey121

^^ Yes this be me! Last time it was my OHs feet :haha: Fishy smell was deffo worse though i nearly boffed :wacko:


----------



## Tizy

Jadey121 said:


> ^^ Yes this be me! Last time it was my OHs feet :haha: Fishy smell was deffo worse though i nearly boffed :wacko:

HAHAHA! At Boffed  Funny word....:haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tizy said:


> I struggle with mine and have resorted to setting my alarm for 4am as Roscoe usually wakes me around 5am for a dummy. Luckily my thermometer has a memory recall function so when I wake up properly later I can see what it was.

I wish I could do that but once I wake up, I am up. I would never be able to go back to sleep once the alarm woke me up.


----------



## JennyBLove

Thanks for lil blinkie its cute :) Hope theres alot of BFP in this posting by september!!! Staying very optimistic!!


----------



## robinson380

I could not resist and tested this morning. BFN! I know it was way too soon just 9dpo. I am still optimistic. Have had mild headaches for the past 3 days!! Will test again this weekend.


----------



## jellybean87

I never got on with temping, I am terrible at waking up, so could never get up at the same time each day, or I'd get up and forget I was supposed to have taken my temp:dohh:

Thanks for the support. I'm giving myself today to mope, and from tomorrow i'm just going to move on and think about this cycle. Thinking about joining the gym, I am so not into exercise, but i'm also 2 stone heavier than when I had dd (and I was overweight then!) and really need to shift some weight to improve our chances


----------



## claire1978

robinson380 said:


> I could not resist and tested this morning. BFN! I know it was way too soon just 9dpo. I am still optimistic. Have had mild headaches for the past 3 days!! Will test again this weekend.

I got a bfp on 9dpo with my 3rd but it can be rare as quite early, give it a couple more days :thumbup:


----------



## claire1978

omg im an emotional wreck today, just seen some modelling pics of my 16 yr old sister and shes stunning, made me cry looking at them, i only see my dad and 4 siblings once a year and we mite not be visiting this year and it made me realise what im missing out on, my sis is one pretty girl


----------



## Tizy

Ooooh pics Claire....I only see my sis about once a year too as she lives in California :-( Is sad how much of Roscoe and Holly growing up she's missed. But she's doing well for herself and luckily I'm not missing out on any little nieces and nephews...yet!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi Baby Dancers! Hope I've got my signature updated!

Jellybean - so sorry, sending you big hugs and baby dust for next month :hugs:
:dust:
Robinson - FX'd you just tested too early, hoping you still get your :bfp:
Claire - sorry your feeling emotional hugs to you too! :hugs:
Tizy - the weather's been terrible here too (I'm in North Wales) where's our summer?! - it's August and I have a chest infection!!!

Love to everyone, I'm 6 dpo and going stir crazy in my 2WW, just about managing to stop myself going out and buying a load of tests as I'm trying to hold out until AF is late which it hopefully will be!


----------



## claire1978

Tizy said:


> Ooooh pics Claire....I only see my sis about once a year too as she lives in California :-( Is sad how much of Roscoe and Holly growing up she's missed. But she's doing well for herself and luckily I'm not missing out on any little nieces and nephews...yet!

thats what i worry about, that when the time comes i will miss out on nieces and nephews, i havent got any of my own, i have hubbys so they are mine aswell but not blood if u know what i mean and i know one day god forbid my dad wont be around and i wonder if they will need their 'big sister', maybe one day i will move up there


----------



## SmallTownGal

Tizy said:


> SmalltownGal - Hoping for a + today for you, I'll add you to the list. Sorry to hear about your condition, I know exactly how hard it must be as my partner has Pan-ulcerative colitis and has to keep on top of his medication otherwise has to be treated in hospital with steroids when he has replases, fingers crossed he hasn't had one for quite a number of years now. It does make BDing a little harder at times becuase obviously when his tummy is feeling sore he's not in the mood (like last night when he got back home) so I'm hoping he'll be ok this evening.

Thanks. :hugs: Sorry to hear about your partner having to deal with the ulcerative colitis, although I'm glad to hear he hasn't had a relapse in years! Fingers crossed that he's feeling better this evening!


----------



## BerlinBetty

Ugh, really crampy today with tons of creamy cm. this ttc business is a little overwhelming. Every little symptom gets my hopes up!


----------



## Tizy

Claire those pics are just gorgeous, she's a stunning girl - I can see why they made you feel emotional :-/ Loving the seaside theme too. 

Right han and mark have a date with the bedroom so I'm just putting Roscoe to bed and since :blush: I'm still in my Pj's :blush: (I haven't had a Pj day since I was Bfing Roscoe) I'd better spruce myself up a little! Haha! X


----------



## nic18

tizy- go make a baby!!


----------



## Tizy

Haha! X


----------



## jellybean87

have fun!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I need to figure out a way to get my mind off of babies. I am entering my 2ww and I cannot stop trolling the internet for baby information. If I am not on here, I am googling every little thing. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## Jadey121

Whohoo tizy go girl! Well i just had a hot bath and had a shave... man i feel like a women haha! Now to grab the OH and send him to bed for an early night


----------



## claire1978

We must all be at it 2nite, my hubby is on a promise too once kids are settled down and asleep :winkwink:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

soooo still no positive on opk.. but the line looks much darker than the other lines i have been use to seeing .. hopefully i get it soon.. but its funny because i too have shaved and have a hair appointment so when i get home ill seduce my hubby and hopefully we dtd tonite!

no cramps anymore so far but everytime i sit down i still feel something in the left side .. but so far so good..

not sure what was happening last nite but was experecing major cramps !even in the middle of the night to the point it kept waking me up .. 

still have a wet sensation down there .. praying for a bfp by end of sept if it doesnt happen this month 

everytime i talk to my husband now he asks .. did u get a positive ? lol mannn he really wants a baby and so do i .. im planning on testin opk before i go to bed


----------



## Lisasmith

8 dpo and a :bfn: still too early though! I'm still crossing everything. Hope you're all doing well! Jellybean, I'm sorry xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

NDTaber9211 said:


> I need to figure out a way to get my mind off of babies. I am entering my 2ww and I cannot stop trolling the internet for baby information. If I am not on here, I am googling every little thing. Anyone have any tips?

read the fifty shades of grey trilogy If you haven't already! I am & its taking my mind of ttc somewhat, he he!

tizy- the blinkie thing is cute will put it up tomoz. IC just stands for internet cheapie tests, I use one step ones of amazon, they're really good! good luck with bding me & dh are having a night off. opk still not quite positive but nearly there so hopefully tommorow it will be.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay, Sperm n Eggy! :happydance:

Hope you O soon, Tizy!

- OPK for me today. And my CM went back to creamy, but the CP is still high and fertile feeling, so I don't know what to think. Maybe I'm just not hydrated enough to make the EWCM today? I had what felt like the rumblings of O cramps last night and a couple days before, so maybe the ovary is gearing up. And I feel kinda nauseous and have some acne breakout (which I often get with a hormone surge of any kind, be it AF or O), so I'm hoping that's a good sign for impending O. Planning on BDing tonight (hopefully DH doesn't have to work too late tonight or isn't too tired if he does).

Aw, so sorry Jeallybean :( :hug: I wish you better luck next time

Lovely pics of your sis, Claire! :thumbup:

BerlinBetty, I know what you mean! I'm on pins and needles just waiting for that first + OPK.

NDTaber9211, I'm having the same problem. It's hard to tear myself away from the net. My only defense has been to keep myself busy with nesting (cleaning and organizing the home) and video games (I love those Lego Harry Potter games on the Wii).

Happy BDing Tizy, Jadey, Claire and Blackbeauty! :dust: LOL, it does seem to be BD night for us, here! I'm hearing the Boogie Oogie Oogie song in my head right now. ~Get down, boogie oogie oogie~


----------



## claire1978

SmallTownGal said:


> Yay, Sperm n Eggy! :happydance:
> 
> Hope you O soon, Tizy!
> 
> - OPK for me today. And my CM went back to creamy, but the CP is still high and fertile feeling, so I don't know what to think. Maybe I'm just not hydrated enough to make the EWCM today? I had what felt like the rumblings of O cramps last night and a couple days before, so maybe the ovary is gearing up. And I feel kinda nauseous and have some acne breakout (which I often get with a hormone surge of any kind, be it AF or O), so I'm hoping that's a good sign for impending O. Planning on BDing tonight (hopefully DH doesn't have to work too late tonight or isn't too tired if he does).
> 
> Aw, so sorry Jeallybean :( :hug: I wish you better luck next time
> 
> Lovely pics of your sis, Claire! :thumbup:
> 
> BerlinBetty, I know what you mean! I'm on pins and needles just waiting for that first + OPK.
> 
> NDTaber9211, I'm having the same problem. It's hard to tear myself away from the net. My only defense has been to keep myself busy with nesting (cleaning and organizing the home) and video games (I love those Lego Harry Potter games on the Wii).
> 
> Happy BDing Tizy, Jadey, Claire and Blackbeauty! :dust: LOL, it does seem to be BD night for us, here! I'm hearing the Boogie Oogie Oogie song in my head right now. ~Get down, boogie oogie oogie~

Thank u, she is a stunning girl esp as shes only 16, shes confident too, she wants to be a paramedic and starts college next week, I was speaking to my dads wife on fb and got teary again realising that im missing out on them growing up :cry:

I then went into dream mode and was looking at houses up there that we cant afford to buy and dreaming what it would be like, would love to make a new start somewhere else, maybe one day

And now i have that oogie boogie song in my head lol :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Been crampy on the left side today fx that its a good sign of ovulation coming :) lot of :sex: going on just to be safe :flower: 

Lots of baby dust to those getting ready to test over the next couple days! its reassuring to see :bfp:s :)


----------



## amommy

Hello, 
This seems like a lively group! My cycle started Aug 8, I am 6 dpo today, FF says to test on the 7th but put me down for the 4th! (I test early anyway, but that is when I feel its official for me..
Thank you, can't wait to see how many BFP's we get! Good luck and:dust::dust::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::bfp::bfp:

To everyone!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey ladies .. did another opk later tonite.. and still no positive cd 15 early today i did digital and at 8pm i did a clearblue non digital test .. line is darker than earlier test so will see ..

hopefully i get it soon .. hopefully .. getting kind of worried that i missed it and it happened last nite .. luckly i bd the night before sooo will see ...

because i kno the cramps were def associated with ovulation ..

neone get a positive who is waiting on opk ??

going to try and bd tonite hopefully hubby isnt too tired 

BB


----------



## Lisasmith

amommy said:


> Hello,
> This seems like a lively group! My cycle started Aug 8, I am 6 dpo today, FF says to test on the 7th but put me down for the 4th! (I test early anyway, but that is when I feel its official for me..
> Thank you, can't wait to see how many BFP's we get! Good luck and:dust::dust::bfp::bfp::dust::dust::bfp::bfp:
> 
> To everyone!

Lively is one word for it ;) hi!


----------



## amommy

:rofl::yipee::headspin::happydance:
:hi: to everyone here!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hiya amommy!
Blackbeauty- I always get bad ov pains few days before I ov, had them all day yesterday (-ve) & woke up with them quite bad just waiting to test opk today & then we'll get down to business!
Proudarmywife- you sound like me, like your gonna ov soon, we BD's the night before last & if opk is + today we will later today, tomoz maybe twice & sat (dh birthday), good luck!


----------



## CaptainMummy

hi ladies.. Wasnt on yesterday and jeeeezo alot has happened in a day! Havent even had time to read tgrough it all yet!

Cd17 for me today, Nd although i havent had a positive opk, the lines were pretty dark yesterday. We bd last night and this morning i had my highest temp this cycle. I also felt a little sick and had a dull mild period pain for 30 seconds or so. Im still ill though, so could just be that! Going to continue opking today and see if my temp stays up tomorrow. 

Loving the new name and siggy, very cute! Will add it when i can get on the conputer rather than my phone =D

Hope all you ladies are keeping well, im now off tp draw circles with my toddler for the millionth time.. And its only 7am, yawn!!


----------



## baby1wanted

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> hi ladies.. Wasnt on yesterday and jeeeezo alot has happened in a day! Havent even had time to read tgrough it all yet!
> 
> Cd17 for me today, Nd although i havent had a positive opk, the lines were pretty dark yesterday. We bd last night and this morning i had my highest temp this cycle. I also felt a little sick and had a dull mild period pain for 30 seconds or so. Im still ill though, so could just be that! Going to continue opking today and see if my temp stays up tomorrow.
> 
> Loving the new name and siggy, very cute! Will add it when i can get on the conputer rather than my phone =D
> 
> Hope all you ladies are keeping well, im now off tp draw circles with my toddler for the millionth time.. And its only 7am, yawn!!

LOL - I though the same thing MrsMurphy2be - went to work, came home and 4 pages full to catch up on!


----------



## claire1978

Just totally freaked myself out, went to the loo and had pink discharge with the tiniest streak of red, what is that about? Ovulation or too much bd'ing? Bit crampy like period pain this morning too, any ideas?


----------



## Tizy

Hi everyone, 

Hope you're all good. Well last night didn't really go as planned :nope: We did :sex: but Oh didn't finish off, we got distracted and lost the moment ..... I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. My OH isn't that keen on scheduled sex to start with and I'm wondering if knowing i'm at my fertile point is putting pressure on. Anyone else had experience of this? Lets just hope that tonight and tomorrow are better as this week we only DTD on Monday am, its not likely that I would be catching an egg with that one....so unless we get the rest of the week right there will be no point in me testing at all :cry: 

We don't have an extremely active sex life to start with - maybe once a week people, but that's partly down to my OH having a medical condition and not always feeling 'up for it' ....gosh have I shared to much here????

NDTaber - sorry I'm rubbish at advice about keeping your mind off babies, its one long slog in that respect and it doesn't stop here I'm afraid, pregnancy is just as hard I think! Reading is probably a great idea, if you like Fifty Shades then read 'Bared to you' its like Fifty but better written, the next one isn't out till October so I'm waiting for that.

Jadey/Claire/Blackbeauty - I take it you all had successful evenings?

LisaSmith - Hang on in there, 8DPO is ealy but I will be like you too, testing early, i just can't help myself.

IsaacRalph - I'll link the opks I bought off Ebay, they're probably not duds like I think....I did read some reviews of ones that looked similar (same packet) on Amazon and one girl posted that she doesn't get a result unless its a full blown positive. Maybe I'll be like that. Going to use SMU and around 7pm tonight for OPKs. 

SmallTownGal - Two days till O - same here, fingers crossed.

ProudArmyWife - Happy BDing, sounds like you guys have everything in hand. 

Amommy - welcome to the group  I'll add you to the list, yes think we are a lively bunch!!

MrsMurphy - Are you feeling any better? Sounds like you might have O'd, great news, implantation next for you. 

Claire - I'm not sure about that hun, the only thing I can think is that it is from the ovary releasing an egg? 

Muchas love and :dust: to all XX


----------



## Tizy

I know its not positive - but CD 13 and looks like it could be coming!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4037.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jadey121

Tizy - Successful evening for us! My opks looked like that then 2 days later it was positive  Nearly there! 

Ive just had my first response come in the post. Someone please tell me not to poas its killing me i really want to test! Im only 9dpo! Arghh why is it so hard to wait!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Morning again girls quick reply as i'm at work! Got my bfp opk today, Yippee. BDing will be full on as of tonight. Tizy- re your oh not finishing issue, me & dh often get this, last month I got him to finish on his own in bathroom & then inseminated myself, Yuk I know but needs must!


----------



## Lisasmith

Tizy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you're all good. Well last night didn't really go as planned :nope: We did :sex: but Oh didn't finish off, we got distracted and lost the moment ..... I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. My OH isn't that keen on scheduled sex to start with and I'm wondering if knowing i'm at my fertile point is putting pressure on. Anyone else had experience of this? Lets just hope that tonight and tomorrow are better as this week we only DTD on Monday am, its not likely that I would be catching an egg with that one....so unless we get the rest of the week right there will be no point in me testing at all :cry:
> 
> We don't have an extremely active sex life to start with - maybe once a week people, but that's partly down to my OH having a medical condition and not always feeling 'up for it' ....gosh have I shared to much here????
> 
> NDTaber - sorry I'm rubbish at advice about keeping your mind off babies, its one long slog in that respect and it doesn't stop here I'm afraid, pregnancy is just as hard I think! Reading is probably a great idea, if you like Fifty Shades then read 'Bared to you' its like Fifty but better written, the next one isn't out till October so I'm waiting for that.
> 
> Jadey/Claire/Blackbeauty - I take it you all had successful evenings?
> 
> LisaSmith - Hang on in there, 8DPO is ealy but I will be like you too, testing early, i just can't help myself.
> 
> IsaacRalph - I'll link the opks I bought off Ebay, they're probably not duds like I think....I did read some reviews of ones that looked similar (same packet) on Amazon and one girl posted that she doesn't get a result unless its a full blown positive. Maybe I'll be like that. Going to use SMU and around 7pm tonight for OPKs.
> 
> SmallTownGal - Two days till O - same here, fingers crossed.
> 
> ProudArmyWife - Happy BDing, sounds like you guys have everything in hand.
> 
> Amommy - welcome to the group  I'll add you to the list, yes think we are a lively bunch!!
> 
> MrsMurphy - Are you feeling any better? Sounds like you might have O'd, great news, implantation next for you.
> 
> Claire - I'm not sure about that hun, the only thing I can think is that it is from the ovary releasing an egg?
> 
> Muchas love and :dust: to all XX

We have the same problem! I'm a shameless poas addict


----------



## claire1978

Tizy i can see the line, its coming, dont worry bout last nite, ur still in with a chance esp as the opk needs to get darker yet

Jadey, i tested on 9dpo with my 3rd and got a faint bfp so no harm im trying


----------



## Jadey121

I caved in dont think i see anything though... if i keep staring long enough i get line eye haha


----------



## claire1978

Put a pic on here, we will have a look


----------



## Jadey121

Added two photos of same test... Dont see anyyhing. 9DPO
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-30 11.01.40-1.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 13









Screenshot_2012-08-30-11-17-38.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Tizy

Jadey on the right one, i'm not sure but think i see a faint line! Really hope you get the groups first :bfp: to kick start the party! X


----------



## Jadey121

I thought i seen something but put it down to staring too much lol! 
I think ill test again with fmu tomorrow!


----------



## claire1978

Im on my fone so cant see pics as big as if i was on lappy, but im sure i can see something on the right one, give it a day or so and test again, the levels multiply loads over one day


----------



## Tizy

Yeh I see a very faint sort of orangey coloured line. How did you do that with the second picture Jadey? 

Fingers crossed for you Xxx


----------



## LizzieJane

I def see something on that second pic jadey! good luck!!


----------



## LizzieJane

claire1978 said:


> Just totally freaked myself out, went to the loo and had pink discharge with the tiniest streak of red, what is that about? Ovulation or too much bd'ing? Bit crampy like period pain this morning too, any ideas?

Hi Claire,

I had this, where are you in your cycle? I read up on it, it can either be ovulation, implantation or sometimes just before ov you get a drop in estrogen that can cause it.


----------



## claire1978

LizzieJane said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> Just totally freaked myself out, went to the loo and had pink discharge with the tiniest streak of red, what is that about? Ovulation or too much bd'ing? Bit crampy like period pain this morning too, any ideas?
> 
> Hi Claire,
> 
> I had this, where are you in your cycle? I read up on it, it can either be ovulation, implantation or sometimes just before ov you get a drop in estrogen that can cause it.Click to expand...


Im cd11 so ovulation is due, either sat or sun i think, i have an average 28 day cycle but has been known to be a couple either side if 28 so who knows, i had more when i wiped second time of going to the loo aswell, eek

Thanks for ur reply


----------



## Jadey121

Tizy said:


> Yeh I see a very faint sort of orangey coloured line. How did you do that with the second picture Jadey?
> 
> Fingers crossed for you Xxx

Lets hope its a start of a line then lol. Umm i uploaded to countdowntopregnacy then took a screen shot of the inverted image


----------



## robinson380

Good Morning ladies: I had a mild pinching/ cramping feeling yesterday afternoon on the left side. 3 more days to test. I'm 10dpo. Good luck Jadey121.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Help ladies! Im cd17 and am bleeding! Its light bt its making it to my pants, not just when i wipe. Its bright red and im assuming is mixed with cm (or semen as we bd last night) coz its sort of mucousy .. So sorry if TMI!!

i have no pain at all and am not in any discomfort.. What could it be?

I do feel better today though.. But i have lost my voice, eek!

I still havent had the chance to read through all the posts yet.. Will do that when LO goes to bed tonight. Oh is working nightshift tonight so i will have looooads of time! On the downside, no BD.. but we will make up for it tomorrow i hope.


----------



## Tizy

Oooh Robinson, I don't know how you have the will power not to do a sneeky test  Can't wait to hear. 

MrsMurphy, glad to hear you're feeling a bit better, whats this bleeding then? Do you think maybe from all the BDing? Or start of an early AF? - I don't think that's likely as only CD17, perhaps because you've been a bit off colour? 

I've not been up to much, done tons of cleaning today, so the house looks lovely, also been making some more baby food as my stocks in the freezer are running low - however Roscoe doesn't seem to like what I cooked today (he's tired so I'll try him on it again tomoz)

I caved and did another OPK at 2.30pm, was about the same if not less than before. Shall I do another tonight or just wait until tomorrow?? The SMU seemed to work best. 

Soon as OH is home I'm off to the gym then we will also give :sex: another go tonight, fingers crossed. 

X


----------



## Jadey121

Tizy - id do another one tonight too. I did one at 2pm then another at 7.30pm which was a lot darker than the 2pm one. 

Mrsmurphy - Maybe from too much bd'ing? ? Not sure on that one! 

The picture of the pregnancy test i posted earlier i googled indent line and it seems these tests have them so i think thats what the faint thin line was that i was seeing booo!!! So probs going to wait a few days now!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all

Tizy - my DH is also not a fan of BD for baby making reasons only and it's hard because we know when I'm in my fertile period and it can make things a but strained.... last month we barely managed it during the right period but then I think he realised how upset I was when AF showed and this month has made much more of an effort. Bless him on my O day he was really poorly but he insisted on DTD, I felt really guilty afterwards!!!

Jadey - keeping FX'd for you!

Claire - no idea I'm afraid, I can get bloody discharge on tissue after too much BDing though :blush:

Robinson - that sounds positive FX'd for you too!

MrsMurphy - hope your voice returns soon! 

I have had quite a bit of left sided pain today.... my brain's telling me it's just my endometriosis but my heart is desperately hoping it's implantation - we'll see!
Still having tonnes of CM (sorry TMI) but think I have got thrush :blush: been on antibiotics and often causes it with me. Oh well

Baby dust to everyone whether you're still in for this month or rolling onto the next :dust:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tizy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you're all good. Well last night didn't really go as planned :nope: We did :sex: but Oh didn't finish off, we got distracted and lost the moment ..... I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. My OH isn't that keen on scheduled sex to start with and I'm wondering if knowing i'm at my fertile point is putting pressure on. Anyone else had experience of this? Lets just hope that tonight and tomorrow are better as this week we only DTD on Monday am, its not likely that I would be catching an egg with that one....so unless we get the rest of the week right there will be no point in me testing at all :cry:
> 
> We don't have an extremely active sex life to start with - maybe once a week people, but that's partly down to my OH having a medical condition and not always feeling 'up for it' ....gosh have I shared to much here????

DH gets performance issues if he knows its a MUST BD NOW OVULATION IS COMING!!! time. I usually keep it to myself and just initiate sexy time and not let on its an important one. DH is use to me laying there with legs up for 30 mins since I do it every time we :sex: JUUUUST in case. It's working out a lot better with me keeping him in the dark. 

Here's some extra dust for you!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BerlinBetty

I'm 3 dpo! VERY crampy, backache and a wee bit bloated. Exhausted, but that's probably becuase I wake hubby up at 5:30 then go back to bed. Creamy cm, haven't checked cp, but I'm just too tired. 

What I really want to do is poas, but I know it'll be a :bfn: at this point, so I'm left with knitting like the devil is after me.


----------



## jellybean87

Gosh, loads to catch up on! How do you all remember what's been said to reply individually to people? I got to reply and think hmm who said what? :dohh:

I had my results from the day21 bloods today. Not great results, the hormone they test to see if I have ovulated came back as a 2. 30+ is yes, 20-30 is maybe and under 20 is not ovualted, so obviously a 2 is a bad result and i'm not ovulating.- the dr said it is quite likely PCOS. I'm a bit confused as I got a positive opk, so maybe I had the hormone surge but my egg didn't release? can that happen? 

Anyway dh has to have a sample tested he's going at the start of next week, then we have to wait two weeks and go back for the results. The dr will discuss with us the next steps, and we will be referred on to the gynecologist if we need meds. Which I will as i'm not ovulating.


----------



## CaptainMummy

I dont think its from the bding, it was far from rough sex! Lol. Iwas hoping ovulation bleeding, but ive never had it before and i dont know what its meant to be like.
I also think my opks are dud! The last 3 i toom have ended up the exact same! Probably do another one tonight then see whats happening with my temp in the morning =)


----------



## claire1978

Ah Jelly bean sorry to hear that but at least the docs are working at looking into it and to find the problem and a solution, just try and keep positive, it will happen for u one day im sure. And I dont know how some people know who to say what to, I can only reply to the last couple of replies, it would be hard if i was away from the lappy for over a day, too much to catch up on and reply

MrsMurphy2be I was thinking it could be from bd'ing, not necessarily rough sex but just lots of rubbing on cervix or something. I think I had ovulation discharge 2da but it was pink not red but ive never experienced it befor so i have no idea, have u googled it?


----------



## Flyons

Hey Jellybean:hugs:

From what I've read, you can have a surge and not release an egg. Sorry about your results, but it's good that you are being proactive with your health to better your chances of getting that baby! FX for you and DH!

Tizy- hope your DH get the job done tonight! seduce him lady!

GL to everyone else in the waiting/symptom spotting game.

Little ol me is just waiting for the +OPK, and enjoying BD with the hubs:winkwink:


----------



## SmallTownGal

claire1978 said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics of your sis, Claire! :thumbup:
> 
> Happy BDing Tizy, Jadey, Claire and Blackbeauty! :dust: LOL, it does seem to be BD night for us, here! I'm hearing the Boogie Oogie Oogie song in my head right now. ~Get down, boogie oogie oogie~
> 
> Thank u, she is a stunning girl esp as shes only 16, shes confident too, she wants to be a paramedic and starts college next week, I was speaking to my dads wife on fb and got teary again realising that im missing out on them growing up :cry:
> 
> I then went into dream mode and was looking at houses up there that we cant afford to buy and dreaming what it would be like, would love to make a new start somewhere else, maybe one day
> 
> And now i have that oogie boogie song in my head lol :haha:Click to expand...

A paramedic, awesome!

Aw, maybe one day for that house, up there.

Heh heh, I had it in my head all night. \\:D/ :loopy:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Claire, yeh i googled it and apparently its normal to bleed lightly for 1-2 days in the middle of your cycle, so hopefully it doesnt stick around! Has definitely gotten lighter as the day goes by and is now pink when i wipe (sorry tmi!). 

I also find it hard to reply to loads of people! Maybe if i was on my laptop, but its broke so im stuck with my phone which is crap!
I hope my temp rises again tomorrow!


----------



## baby1wanted

jellybean87 said:


> Gosh, loads to catch up on! How do you all remember what's been said to reply individually to people? I got to reply and think hmm who said what? :dohh:
> 
> I had my results from the day21 bloods today. Not great results, the hormone they test to see if I have ovulated came back as a 2. 30+ is yes, 20-30 is maybe and under 20 is not ovualted, so obviously a 2 is a bad result and i'm not ovulating.- the dr said it is quite likely PCOS. I'm a bit confused as I got a positive opk, so maybe I had the hormone surge but my egg didn't release? can that happen?
> 
> Anyway dh has to have a sample tested he's going at the start of next week, then we have to wait two weeks and go back for the results. The dr will discuss with us the next steps, and we will be referred on to the gynecologist if we need meds. Which I will as i'm not ovulating.

I cheat! I have my reply open in one tab and the thread open in another so I can keep checking!! Otherwise by the time I start writing I've forgotten!
Sorry you're having problems, I've heard that you can get a positive OPK from the hormones but then not actually release an egg. Hoping the gynae dr can sort you out asap! Hugs :hugs:


----------



## JennyBLove

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Claire, yeh i googled it and apparently its normal to bleed lightly for 1-2 days in the middle of your cycle, so hopefully it doesnt stick around! Has definitely gotten lighter as the day goes by and is now pink when i wipe (sorry tmi!).
> 
> I also find it hard to reply to loads of people! Maybe if i was on my laptop, but its broke so im stuck with my phone which is crap!
> I hope my temp rises again tomorrow!

I get spotting sometimes during fertile days or O.....just heni wipe its normal from when ur egg implants it can do that!! :)


----------



## SmallTownGal

Welcome amommy! :flower:

Claire, it sounds like it might be pre-ov spotting, to me. I've had that before.



Tizy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you're all good. Well last night didn't really go as planned :nope: We did :sex: but Oh didn't finish off, we got distracted and lost the moment ..... I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. My OH isn't that keen on scheduled sex to start with and I'm wondering if knowing i'm at my fertile point is putting pressure on. Anyone else had experience of this? Lets just hope that tonight and tomorrow are better as this week we only DTD on Monday am, its not likely that I would be catching an egg with that one....so unless we get the rest of the week right there will be no point in me testing at all :cry:
> 
> We don't have an extremely active sex life to start with - maybe once a week people, but that's partly down to my OH having a medical condition and not always feeling 'up for it' ....gosh have I shared to much here????

Sorry last night didn't go as planned. :( :hugs2:

Hm, when I have tummy issues, a back and neck massage always makes me feel better, so you could try giving him a massage. Massages are good stress relievers, too, and stress is a trigger for frizzly colons so a massage certainly can't hurt. ;) Maybe even give him nightly massages, just to help keep his stress low. If you have trouble penetrating deep into the muscles, try a massage wand like the Wahl 4296 Deluxe Wand Full-size Therapeutic Massager ($26 at Amazon) or splurge on the iNeed Neck and Shoulder Pro Massager with Heat ($99 at Amazon) - I love mine and it's great for when DH's hands are too sore for giving massages (he gives great massages but does a lot of typing at his job so sometimes his hands are too sore).

You could also try and reduce the ab strain of BDing by using woman-on-top positions where he doesn't have to do 'the work' (like him lying down or him sitting with his back against some pillows). Gravity won't be working in the spermies favor, but it would be better than no BD at all and you could always lay down on your back immediately after to try and help things along with gravity a bit.

Hope the rest of the week goes better for you!

Re the OPK: Yep, I can see a faint line. :)

(Now I'm thinking I should get some of the cheapie one step OPK's from Amazon for a morning check so I can keep track of the LH buildup better and use my CB digital for the afternoon check and for confirmations - I pee in a cup and dip the stick so I can retest if needed. I'm so gonna be a POAS addict. ^_^; I have some cheap OPKs from Krogers and I used one this morning to check the line and I got a faint line like yours so hopefully my O will happen on schedule or close to on schedule. My afternoon CB OPK test was bfn, so no O level surge yet.)

Good luck for tonight's BD! :dust:



Jadey121 said:


> Tizy - Successful evening for us! My opks looked like that then 2 days later it was positive  Nearly there!
> 
> Ive just had my first response come in the post. Someone please tell me not to poas its killing me i really want to test! Im only 9dpo! Arghh why is it so hard to wait!!!

That gives me hope, since my line looked the same. :)

I know when the time comes for testing I'm going to have trouble resisting those early HPTs, too. I'll probably cave, lol



IsaacRalph said:


> Morning again girls quick reply as i'm at work! Got my bfp opk today, Yippee. BDing will be full on as of tonight. Tizy- re your oh not finishing issue, me & dh often get this, last month I got him to finish on his own in bathroom & then inseminated myself, Yuk I know but needs must!

Yay for bfp opk! :)

That's a good idea. Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do. :thumbup:

---
Good luck, Robinson! :dust:

MrsMurphy, could it be implantation bleeding, perhaps? Or maybe it's just a mid-cycle bleed... But FX'd for implantation!

baby1wanted, my mom has the same problem with antibiotics and thrush. FX'd that it isn't thrush and for implantation!



NDTaber9211 said:


> DH gets performance issues if he knows its a MUST BD NOW OVULATION IS COMING!!! time. I usually keep it to myself and just initiate sexy time and not let on its an important one. DH is use to me laying there with legs up for 30 mins since I do it every time we :sex: JUUUUST in case. It's working out a lot better with me keeping him in the dark.


That's a good idea. I'm hoping DH doesn't have a problem when he knows it's +OPK time because I'm hoping to do the SMEP method and he'll catch on if I request 3 days in a row followed by 1 day break and then another BD request :blush: :haha:

---
Hang in there, BerlinBetty!



jellybean87 said:


> Gosh, loads to catch up on! How do you all remember what's been said to reply individually to people? I got to reply and think hmm who said what? :dohh:
> 
> I had my results from the day21 bloods today. Not great results, the hormone they test to see if I have ovulated came back as a 2. 30+ is yes, 20-30 is maybe and under 20 is not ovualted, so obviously a 2 is a bad result and i'm not ovulating.- the dr said it is quite likely PCOS. I'm a bit confused as I got a positive opk, so maybe I had the hormone surge but my egg didn't release? can that happen?
> 
> Anyway dh has to have a sample tested he's going at the start of next week, then we have to wait two weeks and go back for the results. The dr will discuss with us the next steps, and we will be referred on to the gynecologist if we need meds. Which I will as i'm not ovulating.

Sorry to hear that JeallyBean :hug: Yeah, PCOS can cause + OPK's with no O. At least they have meds you can take to get you OVing. FX'd for your DH's results and for you!

As you can see, I decided to save it all up for one big post after I saw how much I had to catch up on. :haha: I keep one tab open for the reply and one tab open for the thread. ;)

Baby dust to all! :dust:

I better try and eat something again. I've been nauseous today with mood swings and a bit of a jump in temp, with EWCM and fertile CP, so I suspect I'll get that bfp opk in a day or two. I'm really hoping to get PG before my 5 yr anniversary Disney World vacation with DH (and my mom, who is paying and staying in a separate room, God bless her!) this mid Oct. I'd rather be PG in Orlando than have AF in Orlando (which I will have if it comes on schedule and I'm not PG). I've got 2 cycles before Orlando so I have my fingers crossed hard for C#1 or C#2.


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

HEY LADIES ..here is goes 

so i finally got my POSITIVE ON OPK..wow after seeing all those negatives I thought I would never see a positive .. its funny because when I saw the smiley face I smiled back at it ..

CD 16 - POSITIVE ON OPK 

today i spoke to husband and told him the good news and he said to me that he feels like sex is a "duty" now and when he has sex with me all he can think about is babies etc. hmmmmm i kind of felt bad because i def didnt want him to feel like that .. i told him not to worry because once i get preggies we can go back to normal and sex wont feel like a "duty" nemore.. LOL oh my .. i get home and he was so excited and thrilled that im ovulating soon .. so patiently waiting for him to get into the mood so we can dtd .. wowzers

hows everyone else doing so far ?


----------



## JennyBLove

Yayyy on the + Opk!! I just got mine tonight too!!! So excited! I also thought I would nvr lol . Im cycle day 18 so we just doin it today, yestrday, n tomrow going outta state to see my grammy whos passen away to say goodbyes :(. <3. 

Same with my man he doesnt really care with all the technical stuff just doin it, but min I got + I made him lol. Hes still beat n sick too from wrk, poor guy. Hope his swimmers okay. 
Blackbeauty we o same day :) good luck eveeyone!!! Prayen this our mo, gotta good feeling!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck to the +opk gals! Dust and positive thoughts to you all!:happydance:
:dust::bfp::dust:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Congrats BlackBeauty and JennyBLove on + OPK's! Good luck and baby dust! :dust:


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Today is CD18. Not sure when I ovulated but I think it was CD10. My breasts are heavy and sore, I've have a headache for 2 days straight, heightened sense of smell and my muscles and joints ache. Feeling really rough. Wish DH was home, I need a hug :(


----------



## CaptainMummy

Cd18 for me, and im still bleeding. When i wiped this morning it was like a light period :[not too sure what to do with my charting.. Should i count it as AF and yesterday would be cd1? X


----------



## Tizy

Hi Girls, 

Lovely that everyone is getting into the spirit of the thread, we all seem to be getting to know each other really nicely, which is FAB! 

Well I did do another Opk last night and there was NO line at all!! The OPK's are driving me crazy :wacko:, but seeing that some of you girls have/are going through the same thing, still gives me hope that the O will arrive....AND we had the same issue in the bedroom again last night, so I'm desperately gonna have to re-think my tactics! Thanks to everyone who responded about the ':sex:' issue haha. Reassuring to know its not just us. OH knows that today is the most fertile day so unless my OPK says positive today I'm not gonna instigate, think we'll have a night off and I'm interested to see if he tries to instigate anything too. Plus yesterday after two days on EWCM it went back to creamy, hoping the EWCM will come again soon, I was stalking some of the pregnancy charts in the Sticky on this forum and it seems that some of the EWCM does come and go for a few days mid cycle, fingers crossed.



baby1wanted said:


> I have had quite a bit of left sided pain today.... my brain's telling me it's just my endometriosis but my heart is desperately hoping it's implantation - we'll see! Still having tonnes of CM (sorry TMI) but think I have got thrush :blush: been on antibiotics and often causes it with me. Oh well

Hey, I've got my fingers crossed for you and your bfp. Glad you've got some antibiotics sorted. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> DH gets performance issues if he knows its a MUST BD NOW OVULATION IS COMING!!! time. I usually keep it to myself and just initiate sexy time and not let on its an important one. DH is use to me laying there with legs up for 30 mins since I do it every time we :sex: JUUUUST in case. It's working out a lot better with me keeping him in the dark.
> 
> Here's some extra dust for you!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks hun, thats good to know and yes defo think thats the way forward in the future. 

Hang on in there Berlinbetty. :dust: to you. 



jellybean87 said:


> I had my results from the day21 bloods today. Not great results, the hormone they test to see if I have ovulated came back as a 2. 30+ is yes, 20-30 is maybe and under 20 is not ovualted, so obviously a 2 is a bad result and i'm not ovulating.- the dr said it is quite likely PCOS. I'm a bit confused as I got a positive opk, so maybe I had the hormone surge but my egg didn't release? can that happen?
> 
> Anyway dh has to have a sample tested he's going at the start of next week, then we have to wait two weeks and go back for the results. The dr will discuss with us the next steps, and we will be referred on to the gynecologist if we need meds. Which I will as i'm not ovulating.

Jellybean, I'm so sorry things aren't as straightforward as they should be, sounds like your doctor is really getting on with things for you and hope they get on and quickly sort some meds out for you. :hugs:

Flyons - seems me and you need to wait a bit longer for our O! :coffee:



SmallTownGal said:


> Hm, when I have tummy issues, a back and neck massage always makes me feel better, so you could try giving him a massage. Massages are good stress relievers, too, and stress is a trigger for frizzly colons so a massage certainly can't hurt. ;) Maybe even give him nightly massages, just to help keep his stress low. If you have trouble penetrating deep into the muscles, try a massage wand like the Wahl 4296 Deluxe Wand Full-size Therapeutic Massager ($26 at Amazon) or splurge on the iNeed Neck and Shoulder Pro Massager with Heat ($99 at Amazon) - I love mine and it's great for when DH's hands are too sore for giving massages (he gives great massages but does a lot of typing at his job so sometimes his hands are too sore).
> 
> You could also try and reduce the ab strain of BDing by using woman-on-top positions where he doesn't have to do 'the work' (like him lying down or him sitting with his back against some pillows). Gravity won't be working in the spermies favor, but it would be better than no BD at all and you could always lay down on your back immediately after to try and help things along with gravity a bit.
> 
> Hope the rest of the week goes better for you!
> 
> I better try and eat something again. I've been nauseous today with mood swings and a bit of a jump in temp, with EWCM and fertile CP, so I suspect I'll get that bfp opk in a day or two. I'm really hoping to get PG before my 5 yr anniversary Disney World vacation with DH (and my mom, who is paying and staying in a separate room, God bless her!) this mid Oct. I'd rather be PG in Orlando than have AF in Orlando (which I will have if it comes on schedule and I'm not PG). I've got 2 cycles before Orlando so I have my fingers crossed hard for C#1 or C#2.

Thanks Smalltowngal, they're all great ideas, we do massage at the moment but not very regularly. we'll see what the week brings after this, hope my O comes in a few days and I can seduce my OH well enough for him not to know. Your symptoms sound great for this cycle but like you said the best thing is to try not to get despondent and keep calm and carry on! 




BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> HEY LADIES ..here is goes
> 
> so i finally got my POSITIVE ON OPK..wow after seeing all those negatives I thought I would never see a positive .. its funny because when I saw the smiley face I smiled back at it ..
> 
> CD 16 - POSITIVE ON OPK
> 
> today i spoke to husband and told him the good news and he said to me that he feels like sex is a "duty" now and when he has sex with me all he can think about is babies etc. hmmmmm i kind of felt bad because i def didnt want him to feel like that .. i told him not to worry because once i get preggies we can go back to normal and sex wont feel like a "duty" nemore.. LOL oh my .. i get home and he was so excited and thrilled that im ovulating soon .. so patiently waiting for him to get into the mood so we can dtd .. wowzers
> 
> hows everyone else doing so far ?

Blackbeauty YAY!!!! Finally your positive OPK came!!!! So happy for you. Sounds like you might have to adopt some ploys so you OH doesn't feel the pressure too. Funny isn't it that usually they can't get enough of it but then as soon as you need it to happen on time it becomes a chore! I know not all the time but it is annoying isn't it. 

JennyBLove - Congrats on your positive OPK! Very pleased. I need to move down the queue now and wait more patiently - lol. Good luck :dust:



NewlyWedFifi said:


> Today is CD18. Not sure when I ovulated but I think it was CD10. My breasts are heavy and sore, I've have a headache for 2 days straight, heightened sense of smell and my muscles and joints ache. Feeling really rough. Wish DH was home, I need a hug :(

Big :hug: to you chick. Your symptoms sound promising, hang on in there, when are you testing? 



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Cd18 for me, and im still bleeding. When i wiped this morning it was like a light period :[not too sure what to do with my charting.. Should i count it as AF and yesterday would be cd1? X

Oh no MrsMurphy - are you ok? Sorry she came early, but i know you've not been feeling well so perhaps its just your body telling you its not up for it this month - as harsh as that is. I would count CD1 as first day full flow af rather than spotting. Thats a shame becuase we were round the same dates. Good luck for next cycle tho. Let me know when you're next testing date will be and I'll pop you onto October Testing. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok - where are all our pregnancy testers?? I think they've lost us. Maybe if anyone gets chance comment in the thread I wrote in TTC about us moving so it gets bumped up to the top. 

Big loves XXX


----------



## LizzieJane

jellybean87 said:


> Gosh, loads to catch up on! How do you all remember what's been said to reply individually to people? I got to reply and think hmm who said what? :dohh:
> 
> I had my results from the day21 bloods today. Not great results, the hormone they test to see if I have ovulated came back as a 2. 30+ is yes, 20-30 is maybe and under 20 is not ovualted, so obviously a 2 is a bad result and i'm not ovulating.- the dr said it is quite likely PCOS. I'm a bit confused as I got a positive opk, so maybe I had the hormone surge but my egg didn't release? can that happen?
> 
> Anyway dh has to have a sample tested he's going at the start of next week, then we have to wait two weeks and go back for the results. The dr will discuss with us the next steps, and we will be referred on to the gynecologist if we need meds. Which I will as i'm not ovulating.

Hi Jelly Bean, I'm really sorry. I do know how you feel, it's happened so many times to me this year and I was just referred to gyne. The kick in the teeth is all the symptoms post ovulation that make me think I really did ovulate against the odds!! :hugs: I am currently harboring the secret hope that maybe, even though my temps did not rise, that just maybe there is a little bean :wacko: clearly there isn't!!! It's not much consolation, but at least there are meds that can help, thats what I keep thinking anyway! 



MrsMurphy2Be said:
 

> Cd18 for me, and im still bleeding. When i wiped this morning it was like a light period :[not too sure what to do with my charting.. Should i count it as AF and yesterday would be cd1? X

Hi Mrs Murphy, sorry to hear about this. Have you been temping? What was your last cycle like, and your last AF like? Could you have ovulatad very very early? 

JennyBLove and BlackBeauty, congrats on the +ve opks! :dance: 

:dust: to all


----------



## sunflower131

Well I'm afraid I'm out too... AF like clockwork... Itchy bbs were a new pre-AF sign never before noticed! TBH I think its not the right time for me anyway - work is too stressy, so I think we're going to just see how it goes until nearer Christmas, when I might be able to destress and get the job done more successfully! I've only been ttc for a short time, so while its disappointing, I hope it'll come when its best for me, and if thats not right now, then so be it. Sorry to hear about you JellyBean, hopefully you and your partner can get through it together. Who is next on the list - the odds for a BFP must be going up with a few AFs ticked off in the group now! Good luck peops x


----------



## Lisasmith

sunflower131 said:


> Well I'm afraid I'm out too... AF like clockwork... Itchy bbs were a new pre-AF sign never before noticed! TBH I think its not the right time for me anyway - work is too stressy, so I think we're going to just see how it goes until nearer Christmas, when I might be able to destress and get the job done more successfully! I've only been ttc for a short time, so while its disappointing, I hope it'll come when its best for me, and if thats not right now, then so be it. Sorry to hear about you JellyBean, hopefully you and your partner can get through it together. Who is next on the list - the odds for a BFP must be going up with a few AFs ticked off in the group now! Good luck peops x

Sorry love :( I'm testing in the morning at 9-10 dpo


----------



## Tizy

Morning LizzieJane, how are you? 

I just did my OPK with SMU same time as yesterday and the line is ever-so-slightly darker so hoping that this carries on, I've only got 12 strips left (out of 30 I bought for this month!) So thats only 4 days worth at 3 per day or 6 days worth at 2 per day. I was hoping that I wouldn't need to order any more but I best had! 

Gonna try some different ones, can anybody recommend any?

Xx


----------



## claire1978

Good luck for those with +opk's and hugs fir those who are out

I think my hubby is abnormal, i dont think bd'ing as a duty is putting him off, hes still enjoying it :thumbup: but maybe deep down he thinks it

Tizy are u sure u didnt ovulate early and its gone now? Im wondering if i did coz i have no ewcm last nite, well white sticky i would say and this morning i feel like a dull ache down there like a period pain but not as harsh


----------



## Tizy

Hi Sunflower,



sunflower131 said:


> Well I'm afraid I'm out too... AF like clockwork... Itchy bbs were a new pre-AF sign never before noticed! TBH I think its not the right time for me anyway - work is too stressy, so I think we're going to just see how it goes until nearer Christmas, when I might be able to destress and get the job done more successfully! I've only been ttc for a short time, so while its disappointing, I hope it'll come when its best for me, and if thats not right now, then so be it. Sorry to hear about you JellyBean, hopefully you and your partner can get through it together. Who is next on the list - the odds for a BFP must be going up with a few AFs ticked off in the group now! Good luck peops x

Oh I'm sorry to hear AF arrived. Stress does play a factor i think, so I've heard anyway. Good luck with whatever you decide, hope you'll stay with us on the forum. Any you never know, just sitting back any seeing what happens might just do the job. X

Morning LisaSmith, well done for holding out till tomorrow, you're doing well. :dust: to you hun X


----------



## Lisasmith

Tizy said:


> Hi Sunflower,
> 
> 
> 
> sunflower131 said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm afraid I'm out too... AF like clockwork... Itchy bbs were a new pre-AF sign never before noticed! TBH I think its not the right time for me anyway - work is too stressy, so I think we're going to just see how it goes until nearer Christmas, when I might be able to destress and get the job done more successfully! I've only been ttc for a short time, so while its disappointing, I hope it'll come when its best for me, and if thats not right now, then so be it. Sorry to hear about you JellyBean, hopefully you and your partner can get through it together. Who is next on the list - the odds for a BFP must be going up with a few AFs ticked off in the group now! Good luck peops x
> 
> Oh I'm sorry to hear AF arrived. Stress does play a factor i think, so I've heard anyway. Good luck with whatever you decide, hope you'll stay with us on the forum. Any you never know, just sitting back any seeing what happens might just do the job. X
> 
> Morning LisaSmith, well done for holding out till tomorrow, you're doing well. :dust: to you hun XClick to expand...

I have been secretly peeing on sticks for days lol


----------



## Tizy

claire1978 said:


> Good luck for those with +opk's and hugs fir those who are out
> 
> I think my hubby is abnormal, i dont think bd'ing as a duty is putting him off, hes still enjoying it :thumbup: but maybe deep down he thinks it
> 
> Tizy are u sure u didnt ovulate early and its gone now? Im wondering if i did coz i have no ewcm last nite, well white sticky i would say and this morning i feel like a dull ache down there like a period pain but not as harsh

Hi Claire,

Oooh you're lucky with your OH  I just have a super sensitive fella obviously - love him to bits. 

Erm no I don't think so, have a look at my chart in my signature 'My Ovulation Chart' as Ive been temping and the temps are still low. Ive been really good with my temping too so I don't think its wrong. Strange that I only had EWCM two days and now two days when its back to creamy lotion. Let me know what you think? 

Thanks X


----------



## LizzieJane

Tizy said:


> Morning LizzieJane, how are you?
> 
> I just did my OPK with SMU same time as yesterday and the line is ever-so-slightly darker so hoping that this carries on, I've only got 12 strips left (out of 30 I bought for this month!) So thats only 4 days worth at 3 per day or 6 days worth at 2 per day. I was hoping that I wouldn't need to order any more but I best had!
> 
> Gonna try some different ones, can anybody recommend any?
> 
> Xx

Morning!

My opk pee stick of choice is.... 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Highly-Sen...P62S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346401636&sr=8-2 

they seem to work and are cheap! Good luck for your +ve, I am sure it's just around the corner. 

I am good, I have accepted that this month is a bust. I keep peeing on sticks, mostly to stop my crazy symptom spotting, but I know that all the symptoms and pains are probably just my body responding to hormones. Which can only be good, right?! 

It is 10dpfo, days post fake ovulation, today. My hands have swollen up a bit which is normally a sign for me that AF is on her way. If she does arrive and re-set my cycle (I pray she does!!!) gonna focus on being as chilled out as possible for the next cycle. If I luck out again, then my gyne appointment will be just around the corner. 

The best thing about this month has been re-discovering BnB and all the wonderful ladies that keep me sane :) :hugs:


----------



## Jadey121

I had willpower thos morning and i did poas lol! 10dpo so only a few more days  
I had a really vivid dream last night i had a baby girl and named her maisy! Gave birth to her naturally and everything (ive had 2 sections) In my dream i forgot her birth date and i was hysterical... yes im officially a mad women lol!! 
Any bfps this morning?! Im waiting a few days until i test again x


----------



## Tizy

Lisasmith said:


> Morning LisaSmith, well done for holding out till tomorrow, you're doing well. :dust: to you hun X




Lisasmith said:


> I have been secretly peeing on sticks for days lol

Bad girl LisaSmith - lol - :dohh:


----------



## Lisasmith

Tizy said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Morning LisaSmith, well done for holding out till tomorrow, you're doing well. :dust: to you hun X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I have been secretly peeing on sticks for days lolClick to expand...
> 
> Bad girl LisaSmith - lol - :dohh:Click to expand...

Lol!! I can't help it! Had a massive temp dip this morning so fx


----------



## JennyBLove

Thanks Tizy :) hope u get your O, did u already have a + or not yet? Yeah my guy works sooo hard so hes beat n just arrived home few days ago n had to make him its just different when were both forced kinda lol since were fertile, but just gotta do it. Is it possible to have a very short O period? I took another test eary am hours like 2 am about 4 houra later n it wasnt as dark, kinda faintish. Confused!! Good luck!! Were traveling 5 hrs in morn n say my goodbyes to my grammy, so hopwfully bding the other day n last night did it. Guys are funny when it comes to the technicalities or however u spell :) when it comes to ttc.


----------



## claire1978

Ohh just been to the loo and have clear cm, quite abit of it :shrug:


----------



## JennyBLove

Better grab your man :)


----------



## baby1wanted

sunflower131 said:


> Well I'm afraid I'm out too... AF like clockwork... Itchy bbs were a new pre-AF sign never before noticed! TBH I think its not the right time for me anyway - work is too stressy, so I think we're going to just see how it goes until nearer Christmas, when I might be able to destress and get the job done more successfully! I've only been ttc for a short time, so while its disappointing, I hope it'll come when its best for me, and if thats not right now, then so be it. Sorry to hear about you JellyBean, hopefully you and your partner can get through it together. Who is next on the list - the odds for a BFP must be going up with a few AFs ticked off in the group now! Good luck peops x

Sorry AF is here for you Sunflower, sending you hugs and Fx'd for next month :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

JennyBLove said:


> Better grab your man :)


Hes at work but its on the agenda for tonite :thumbup:


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Morning LizzieJane, how are you?
> 
> I just did my OPK with SMU same time as yesterday and the line is ever-so-slightly darker so hoping that this carries on, I've only got 12 strips left (out of 30 I bought for this month!) So thats only 4 days worth at 3 per day or 6 days worth at 2 per day. I was hoping that I wouldn't need to order any more but I best had!
> 
> Gonna try some different ones, can anybody recommend any?
> 
> Xx
> 
> Morning!
> 
> My opk pee stick of choice is....
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Highly-Sen...P62S/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1346401636&sr=8-2
> 
> they seem to work and are cheap! Good luck for your +ve, I am sure it's just around the corner.
> 
> I am good, I have accepted that this month is a bust. I keep peeing on sticks, mostly to stop my crazy symptom spotting, but I know that all the symptoms and pains are probably just my body responding to hormones. Which can only be good, right?!
> 
> It is 10dpfo, days post fake ovulation, today. My hands have swollen up a bit which is normally a sign for me that AF is on her way. If she does arrive and re-set my cycle (I pray she does!!!) gonna focus on being as chilled out as possible for the next cycle. If I luck out again, then my gyne appointment will be just around the corner.
> 
> The best thing about this month has been re-discovering BnB and all the wonderful ladies that keep me sane :) :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks LJ, Ive ordered some of those, I'm not hopeful for this month, even tho Ive not had my +Opk but with the BDing issues its not looking great, only had one lot of :spermy: so far! Anyway will keep trying...pressure off. 

Jadey isn't vivid dreams a sign...mind you everything is isn't it, I've got my fingers crossed for you hun. Xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Yep everything is a symptom to me lol. A few days ill know either way! Not getting my hopes up too much as i only came off the pill 27th July so we would be extremely lucky to have caught within the first month!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Aw sorrry to all the people who got AF.. Alhough fresh start ladies =)

Im still confused :-S if it was AF i was having, would i still have a line on an opk? Its about half as dark as the control line. My last AF lasted 8 days, so its only been 9 days between bleeds. My temps dont show ovulation so i think if im still bleeding tomorrow, i will count it that af came yesterday, so tomorrow will be cd3. Im going to keep opking for the next couple of days and temping just to be sure its not O bleeding. 

I also have a partner who would have sex ten times a day if he could. I dont tell him when im fertile etc, usually its me who cant be bothered!


----------



## JennyBLove

Hmmm ssomethings up it seems, when did u o last? Have u takn preg test too? I dunno thats very confusing, sry ur having trouble :(


----------



## robinson380

I tested again this am 11dpo. I do not have a pic of the result but the line was *very, very, very light*. Could it be a bfp??!! Hopefully, it will turn out bfp in a few days. I knew I did not have it in me to wait. When do you ladies think I should test again??


----------



## LizzieJane

robinson380 said:
 

> I tested again this am 11dpo. I do not have a pic of the result but the line was *very, very, very light*. Could it be a bfp??!! Hopefully, it will turn out bfp in a few days. I knew I did not have it in me to wait. When do you ladies think I should test again??

:dance: how exciting!! Congratulations! I think you should test tomorrow, doesn't HCG double each day...?


----------



## robinson380

I think I am going to go to the dollar store on my lunch to buy some cheapie tests so I can test as I please!! I just don't want to get my hopes up this is the first cylcle we have really "tried" since my mmc. Happy Friday Ladies!!


----------



## JennyBLove

robinson380 said:


> I think I am going to go to the dollar store on my lunch to buy some cheapie tests so I can test as I please!! I just don't want to get my hopes up this is the first cylcle we have really "tried" since my mmc. Happy Friday Ladies!!

That great :) hope its dark later, good idea on the dollar tests, there just as good as well!! Maybe u just need day or two more to get more hsg in ur system, it does double each day! Congrats :)


----------



## jellybean87

good idea baby1. I'm doing that now:thumbup:

Sorry last night didn't go as planned Tizy :hugs:

pleased you've ov'd blackbeauty:happydance: 

Sorry to all who are having probs with dh's and dtd :hugs:

i'm sorry for your loss Jenny, but yay for ov!!

thanks lizzie, i'm trying to focus on the fact that there is help available, it's just hard when your body won't do what it's supposed to isn't it?

sorry af came mrsmurphy & sunflower :hugs:

claire it doesn't bother my dh either, infact I find it harder having to dtd at certain times, he just thinks wayhey :happydance:

ooh fingers crossed robinson, really hope its a bfp!

Thanks to everyone for the support


----------



## Tizy

Hey, 

JennyBLove thanks hunni, no I haven't had any +opk yet :-/ oh well there's still time. 

Robinson woooo I'm so excited for you, hope tomorrows line is darker for you and you'll be our first :bfp:!! Yay! 

Mrsmurphy, I'm confused about what's going on with you too....any developments today? 

No changes here, I'm feeling a bit down actually. Me and OH have been getting at each other over silly stuff, it's nothing serious but probably a reflection on how the last two nights have gone! Just feel that this months probably gonna be a waste of time etc etc. Anyway I know things could be worse, just bad timing really. After 10 years together you do have ups and downs! 

I did an Opk at noon (never tried this time before) and no line and then done one just now which is also showing nothing. Seems the only time I ever get even a hint of a line is with second morning urine. I've ordered some more as only got 10 left now! So will check again tomorrow with SMU - hope it gets darker. Looks like my O could be a while off. 

I don't think my Ovulation chart is showing anything interesting yet either, temps are still low but Cm has varied from EWCM now to creamy. 

Hayho...have a good evening everyone. Xx


----------



## nic18

well had the doctors today about my UTI and waited 50minutes to get seen. grrr. feeling sick, but soooo hungry but don't want to make myself sick. now on a course of antibiotics, but i've heard that you don't Ov on them..


----------



## Jadey121

Tizy - The opks you are using do they say when to test? I ordered mine from ebay and said not to use fmu. I always tested twice once at 2pm then early evening. Hopefully it will be soon for you! 

I cant wait for bed tonight ive had a pretty stressful day!! My stomach is cramping so bad idk if from bloody stress! Roll on bedtime for me!


----------



## Tizy

JennyBLove said:


> Thanks Tizy :) hope u get your O, did u already have a + or not yet? Yeah my guy works sooo hard so hes beat n just arrived home few days ago n had to make him its just different when were both forced kinda lol since were fertile, but just gotta do it. Is it possible to have a very short O period? I took another test eary am hours like 2 am about 4 houra later n it wasnt as dark, kinda faintish. Confused!! Good luck!! Were traveling 5 hrs in morn n say my goodbyes to my grammy, so hopwfully bding the other day n last night did it. Guys are funny when it comes to the technicalities or however u spell :) when it comes to ttc.

Sorry didn't respond to this sooner. Yes I think it is possible to have a very short LH surge, some peeps even have it in the middle of the night and so might get a faint line the next day - thinking the positive is coming when actually its already happened. This isn't usual tho. Hopefully you timed it all right tho and you'll get ya :bfp: fingers crossed. Xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

sunflower131- Sorry AF reared it's ugly head. I'd listen to your gut about if its a good time or not for ttc. At the same time though, there will always be a reason not to. Stress never goes away in life, you just have to figure out a good way to manage it.

Tizy- I use first response opk and it works great for me... a little pricey though. 

Jadey121- When can vivid dreams start? I had an extremely vivid nightmare last night:cry:

robinson380- OOOOOOOOOOO this sounds promising! You better keep us posted!


----------



## jellybean87

Sorry you and you dh are having a tough couple of days Tizy, ttc puts so much stress into the relationship


----------



## claire1978

Ive been in a really good mood all day and in the mood for some :sex: not like me at all usually, dunno if its coz im due to ovulate or coz weve had it more lately :blush: but my mood has suddenly fizzled out, its gonna sound silly but hubby went out after dinner which was fine, i got kids in bed (well upstairs to watch tv), then had a bath,, he comes in at 9pm and makes the older 2 kids a hot chocolate which means they sit in lounge with me to drink it while im watching tv (ive had them all day, this is my time chilling) and he goes off to the kitchen to clean some go kart wheels or something, kids are in bed now and hes in the dog house! and now i dont want to have sexy time ut im thinking i should really, i would change it for 2moz nite but im out till quite late and he will prob be asleep by the time i get bak :shrug:


----------



## Lisasmith

robinson380 said:


> I tested again this am 11dpo. I do not have a pic of the result but the line was *very, very, very light*. Could it be a bfp??!! Hopefully, it will turn out bfp in a few days. I knew I did not have it in me to wait. When do you ladies think I should test again??

If it is a BFP then you will double amounts every day so pee on a stick in the morning :D


----------



## robinson380

I bought some more tests from the dollar store and could not resist. I took another one around lunch and the line is very, very faint. I will test again in the morning. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lisasmith

robinson380 said:


> I bought some more tests from the dollar store and could not resist. I took another one around lunch and the line is very, very faint. I will test again in the morning. Fingers crossed.

A line is a line!!! congrats.. I cant wait to see the big FAT positive in the morning :happydance:


----------



## nic18

only 6dpo and really want to test!! going to try be good and not test until AF.


----------



## claire1978

Im not sure whats going on with me, this when i wished i used opk's coz least i would know if/when i ov'ed, i was about to forget earlier with hubby and go jump on him but hes asleep :dohh: why is it im the only one thinking about this and planning it? weve :sex: twice this week (mon and wed), thing is cm just now was sticky so now im wondering whether the bog 'O' was early and now gone, i think im supposed to be sat/sun but my cycle does shorten and lengthen at different times so possibly im now in the 2ww :shrug: i have no clue, we will see


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey Ladies .. im glad to see everyone posting updates :happydance:! today i am cramping up .. right now it feels like af is coming but not the same feeling .. i guess this is o cramps seeing that i got my positive yesterday and i feel wet down there (tmi) 

okk so me and hubby are not really talking .. ugh.. i came home in a good mood and he did something that annoyed me so now we are in 2 separate areas of the house .. this is no good because we should be dtd .. ladies what do u think got smiley face yesterday and dtd cd 11, 13, 15(day before smiley face), 16 (day of smiley face) not sure about tonite seeing that im upset wit him.. hopefully tomorro when im in a better place and will be able to dtd ..or i can overlook his rudeness and just try and dtd .. its still early here 10pm so maybe we can dtd .. just waiting for me to get over his rudeness sometimes .. it says sperm lives in u for 72 hours and if i ovulate on saturday or sunday i should be safe right ?? theres so much pressure down below its like how am i supposed to dtd when i feel like this strange .. 

also i am still testing with the clearblue digital and i got another smiley face today.. ill keep testing until it goes back to negative and then that will show me that i have ovulated as per sites on line .. 

ugh!.. hopefully DH acts correct and we can dtd tonite ill just have to attack him LOL and tell him to fill me up LOL and keep it moving .. i kno not the greatest attitude ..but oh well .. 

hope to see some BFP soon from everyone


----------



## Lisasmith

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey Ladies .. im glad to see everyone posting updates :happydance:! today i am cramping up .. right now it feels like af is coming but not the same feeling .. i guess this is o cramps seeing that i got my positive yesterday and i feel wet down there (tmi)
> 
> okk so me and hubby are not really talking .. ugh.. i came home in a good mood and he did something that annoyed me so now we are in 2 separate areas of the house .. this is no good because we should be dtd .. ladies what do u think got smiley face yesterday and dtd cd 11, 13, 15(day before smiley face), 16 (day of smiley face) not sure about tonite seeing that im upset wit him.. hopefully tomorro when im in a better place and will be able to dtd ..or i can overlook his rudeness and just try and dtd .. its still early here 10pm so maybe we can dtd .. just waiting for me to get over his rudeness sometimes .. it says sperm lives in u for 72 hours and if i ovulate on saturday or sunday i should be safe right ?? theres so much pressure down below its like how am i supposed to dtd when i feel like this strange ..
> 
> also i am still testing with the clearblue digital and i got another smiley face today.. ill keep testing until it goes back to negative and then that will show me that i have ovulated as per sites on line ..
> 
> ugh!.. hopefully DH acts correct and we can dtd tonite ill just have to attack him LOL and tell him to fill me up LOL and keep it moving .. i kno not the greatest attitude ..but oh well ..
> 
> hope to see some BFP soon from everyone

Go take your frustration out on him ;) seems like you have that egg covered!


----------



## claire1978

Seems like we are all having troubles with our oh's at the mo, men hey


----------



## Jadey121

Sorry thay some of you are having troubles with your OH. Go kick them up the bum!! 
So i had another strange dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was a bfp then inwas telling all you girls... im hoping this will come true. Maybe i got pregnancy tests and babies on my brain before i go to sleep!


----------



## Jadey121

Oh and good luck Robinson!!! Cant wait to know about this mornings test! FX


----------



## LizzieJane

Morning all,

Robinson - any news on your BFP? :dance:

Might not be out this month after all, cramps have started again on left side, they hurt so much! are ovaries supposed to hurt this much? my pcos tests came back -ve but I do have to wonder, sometimes my ovaries hurt so much I can't put my shoes on! 

anyway, ewcm and high soft cervix, whoop! think my body is trying again, opk's are visible but not +ve. fingers crossed for that +ve opk and temp rise, come on eggy!

:dust: for lots of +ve opk's and hpt's!


----------



## Tizy

:hi: girls, 

How are we all today. I'm ok, there is a street art and entertainment festival on in Kendal this weekend so I'm just concentrating on having fun at that. Last night we put Roscoe to be at 6.30pm as usual and then left Holly babysitting for the first time!! (Shes 15 in two months and has two little sisters who shes very good with) I was nervous but we were only 10 minutes away and only stayed out for a couple of hours. Everything went fine and she didn't hear a peep out of him, of course I was texting every half an hour! Lol. 

Today we're off to see Mintfest on the Streets - just random installations and performances around the town and then we'll take Roscoe back out for a bit this evening and see Mintfest in the Park. Quite nice to take my mind off all the baby making pressure. 

Ive not had anymore lines on my OPKs at all, but I wondered of someone could look at my chart - below my signature, Its not looking like I've O'd yet so i think i'm still in for a bit anyway. 



claire1978 said:


> Ive been in a really good mood all day and in the mood for some :sex: not like me at all usually, dunno if its coz im due to ovulate or coz weve had it more lately :blush: but my mood has suddenly fizzled out, its gonna sound silly but hubby went out after dinner which was fine, i got kids in bed (well upstairs to watch tv), then had a bath,, he comes in at 9pm and makes the older 2 kids a hot chocolate which means they sit in lounge with me to drink it while im watching tv (ive had them all day, this is my time chilling) and he goes off to the kitchen to clean some go kart wheels or something, kids are in bed now and hes in the dog house! and now i dont want to have sexy time ut im thinking i should really, i would change it for 2moz nite but im out till quite late and he will prob be asleep by the time i get bak :shrug:

That's very annoying Claire, I know what you mean sometimes I just don't think they appreciate how hard it is with kids all day, especially if you've had a tough day. I read your post about not knowing whats going on with things - its frustrating but even with opks its hard becuase you're constantly thinking 'have I missed it' but i suppose backed up with temping you kinda know if you've O'd. Hope things become a bit clearer soon. 



robinson380 said:


> I bought some more tests from the dollar store and could not resist. I took another one around lunch and the line is very, very faint. I will test again in the morning. Fingers crossed.

Oh Robinson, so exciting, sounds like you've got your :bfp: CONGRATULATIONS! I'll wait until the result today to mark it on the list. 

LisaSmith your next!!!! Let us know how the testing is going.



nic18 said:


> only 6dpo and really want to test!! going to try be good and not test until AF.

Nic18 well done for being so good, I've got everything crossed for you aswell, so exciting now we're at testing time!!



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey Ladies .. im glad to see everyone posting updates :happydance:! today i am cramping up .. right now it feels like af is coming but not the same feeling .. i guess this is o cramps seeing that i got my positive yesterday and i feel wet down there (tmi)
> 
> okk so me and hubby are not really talking .. ugh.. i came home in a good mood and he did something that annoyed me so now we are in 2 separate areas of the house .. this is no good because we should be dtd .. ladies what do u think got smiley face yesterday and dtd cd 11, 13, 15(day before smiley face), 16 (day of smiley face) not sure about tonite seeing that im upset wit him.. hopefully tomorro when im in a better place and will be able to dtd ..or i can overlook his rudeness and just try and dtd .. its still early here 10pm so maybe we can dtd .. just waiting for me to get over his rudeness sometimes .. it says sperm lives in u for 72 hours and if i ovulate on saturday or sunday i should be safe right ?? theres so much pressure down below its like how am i supposed to dtd when i feel like this strange ..
> 
> also i am still testing with the clearblue digital and i got another smiley face today.. ill keep testing until it goes back to negative and then that will show me that i have ovulated as per sites on line ..
> 
> ugh!.. hopefully DH acts correct and we can dtd tonite ill just have to attack him LOL and tell him to fill me up LOL and keep it moving .. i kno not the greatest attitude ..but oh well ..
> 
> hope to see some BFP soon from everyone

BB sounds like you've covered all your dates and I'm sure you've done everything you can this month. After all that waiting for the +OPK! Its awful when things get awkward or you fall out round the time of needing to DTD isn't it. Hugs



Jadey121 said:


> Sorry thay some of you are having troubles with your OH. Go kick them up the bum!!
> So i had another strange dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was a bfp then inwas telling all you girls... im hoping this will come true. Maybe i got pregnancy tests and babies on my brain before i go to sleep!

Jadey you'll be testing before you know it, lets see if those dreams mean anything....:dust: to you 



LizzieJane said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Robinson - any news on your BFP? :dance:
> 
> Might not be out this month after all, cramps have started again on left side, they hurt so much! are ovaries supposed to hurt this much? my pcos tests came back -ve but I do have to wonder, sometimes my ovaries hurt so much I can't put my shoes on!
> 
> anyway, ewcm and high soft cervix, whoop! think my body is trying again, opk's are visible but not +ve. fingers crossed for that +ve opk and temp rise, come on eggy!
> 
> :dust: for lots of +ve opk's and hpt's!

Oooh LJ get :sex: ing!!! Sound good. I think my EWCM might be coming back too but will know more later in the day. Oh I really hope I'm not out this month. So far theres not even any point me testing as WE need to get some good :sex: done!! 

Hope you all have a lovely day, :dust: and :bfp: to all Xxx


----------



## Flyons

Hey Ladies,

I've had a whirlwind of emotions the past 24 h. Yesterday morn another -opk at cd 16. and then my fur baby fell trying to jump onto our bed. I had to rush her to the vet. She ended up hurting her back and may have nerve damage. The vet gave her pain meds, and I have to keep her calm as possible for the next week. She's a 9yo rat terrier btw, and such a sweet heart. So I was a mess yesterday, and cancelled all our weekend plans ( long weekend for labor day in the us) .

But I guess its good I cancelled our plans as I finally saw a smiley +OPK today. So following smep, dh and I have 3 calm days to dtd. fx

Good luck to our testers this weekend. l
hoping for you bfp


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Update LOL 
So I actually did get to DTD last night.. hubby and i made up lol .. so hopefully i covered off all bases .. woke up this morning to no more cramping at all .. just twinges every now and then in ovaries .. I AM PRAYING FOR BFP .. i dont think there is anything else i can do but wait .. i think today is ovulation day or yesterday .. either way i am happy my hubby has been a good sport because weve been going at it like animals and the bd is not like how we usually have sex its quite quick... in and out lol 

yesterday i knew we needed a break when i was out of breathe 3 mins into bd and my arms kept giving out in our fav position doggie style .. he kept asking if i was okay cuz i just didnt have the normal push i always do ..

i will try and dtd tonite just in case but prob wont will give us a break ..
 
So here is how it looks this month ..
had a 30day cycle this month 

CD 16 - SMILELY FACE 
BD - CD11, CD 13, CD 15, CD 16, CD 17, AND maybe will CD 18 OR 19 depending on how we feel ..

this morning my hubby woke up horny and wanted to get it on but i was too exhausted LOL i guess hes really into this 

praying for a :bfp: soon will start testing once i actually miss my af .. 

any bfp as yet??


----------



## NDTaber9211

:happydance:


Jadey121 said:


> Sorry thay some of you are having troubles with your OH. Go kick them up the bum!!
> So i had another strange dream last night that i took a pregnancy test and it was a bfp then inwas telling all you girls... im hoping this will come true. Maybe i got pregnancy tests and babies on my brain before i go to sleep!

I had that same dream last night. I dreamed I got a BFP and DH and I were celebrating all day long. Oh I hope my dream comes true! I am only 3dpo so I have a while before I can test :wacko:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ugh can this 2ww please be over with?!:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## nic18

nbtaber- i know how u feel i'm the exact same i'm 7dpo,another 7to go :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

nic18 said:


> nbtaber- i know how u feel i'm the exact same i'm 7dpo,another 7to go :(

I'm only 3dpo:dohh:


----------



## BerlinBetty

I am now 5 dpo, and if I'm not pregnant, someone is going to suffer. Spent last night throwing up, still nauseated today. Bloated, achy and crampy. My bb's are sore and my husband won't massage my crampy bloat belly. How fricken rude!


----------



## nic18

ndtaber- aww still a little while to go:(! when you testing?
berlinbetty-sorry your feeling so shit :(! tell your husband right now to rub your belly!


----------



## NDTaber9211

nic18 said:


> ndtaber- aww still a little while to go:(! when you testing?
> berlinbetty-sorry your feeling so shit :(! tell your husband right now to rub your belly!

AF is suppose to arrive on the 12th so I'll be testing then or on the 13th


----------



## nic18

good luck x


----------



## Jadey121

Ok girls so i checked my cm and its like ewcm (yesterday) and today there is loads in my pants like sticky stuff... sorry tmi but i ovulated on cd11 so whats going on?!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

... so i am getting extremely bloated .. and seem to have a bottomless pit stomach today ..

havent tested opk .. done testing until monday to see if its still showing a smiley face .. so i am sure i did enough BD ..

im going to count sunday a 1dpo .. and start counting from there 

I plan to test a few days after period is expected 

im praying for bfp


----------



## NDTaber9211

I want to check CM and CP but my husband and I bd'd yesterday. I am not sure if I should wait 24 hours or not. I don't want to mistake semen for cm. Whats the protocol here??


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

QUICK QUESTION .. am i the only one that notices sperm or semen whatever it is coming out of them the next day when they pee or do number 2?? strange ..is this okay should i bd again to make sure it stays in me ?


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

p.s its a long stringy piece not alot just one long stringy clear thingy tmi


----------



## NDTaber9211

Yeah thats normal to have "spillage". What you see is the stuff that houses the sperm. Sperm are super quick swimmers and already went racing towards their destination.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all 
Wow a lot to catch up on again and I only went away a night for a wedding!

Tizy how was the Mintfestival? We have some friends who live in Kendal who were heading there this weekend too! 

Robinson - very very exciting news, how did today's test go?! Hoping for a :bfp: for you!

Sorry to everyone having any problems with DH / OH. It's true that TTC can put a strain on things and I've also been in the situation where we've had a fight and the last thing I want to do is DTD but what do you do if you know it's your fertile time eh?!

LizzyJane - that sounds promising, hope you're managing to get lots of BDing in :winkwink:

Flyons - Oh no! Hope your fur baby is better soon, that's rubbish

Nic18, NDTaber and BerlinBetty - I feel your pain! In the 2WW too, now 9dpo and going stir crazy! In that horrible state where you read anything and everything as a sign that you are pregnant when actually it's probably just my body getting ready for AF. Hate the being hopeful and negative all in one go feeling. Nic18 I've just finished a week of antibiotics and also concerned if they've had any effect on TTC.... hope you're feeling better now though?

Hope everyone else is ok, babydust to everyone
:dust::dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> QUICK QUESTION .. am i the only one that notices sperm or semen whatever it is coming out of them the next day when they pee or do number 2?? strange ..is this okay should i bd again to make sure it stays in me ?

Yep I get this all the time too! Like just said I think it's the fluid the sperm comes in coming out not the swimmers themselves!


----------



## nic18

baby1wanted - yeah finish my antibiotics tomorrow, i don't think they do have an effect but i'm not sure! no feeling shit, had to drink these horrible drinks that made me boak :( finished the course of them though!


----------



## baby1wanted

nic18 said:


> baby1wanted - yeah finish my antibiotics tomorrow, i don't think they do have an effect but i'm not sure! no feeling shit, had to drink these horrible drinks that made me boak :( finished the course of them though!

Rubbish! Well done for getting through them. I got thrush (sorry if TMI!) - always get it when I'm antibiotics so it's like I'm already ill and then the treatment to get me better also makes me ill 'down there', rubbish! SO glad it was after I ovulated or I would have been very miffed! Fx'd for both of us :hugs:


----------



## BerlinBetty

nic18 said:


> ndtaber- aww still a little while to go:(! when you testing?
> berlinbetty-sorry your feeling so shit :(! tell your husband right now to rub your belly!

I tried! He says it's weird. Ah well, hopefully I feel better in a day or two!


----------



## claire1978

well i havent a clue whats going on with me, according to my cycle im due to ovulate today or tomoz but i thought i may have ov'ed early, just been to loo and i have brown in with cm :wacko: googled it and apparently its a good sign of being extra fertile and guess what hubby is asleep and last time we dtd was wed :dohh: i mite have to wake him up for a quickie? what do u all think?


----------



## Lisasmith

Wake that man up!!!


----------



## claire1978

Lisasmith said:


> Wake that man up!!!

I did very nicely, he didnt complain ;) so ive now done all i can and im now officially in the 2ww, this is the bit i hate altho i have ordered lots of tests so will be testing from 8dpo, i got a positive on 9dpo with my 3rd child, fingers crossed


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

WAKE THAT MAN UP !! LOL .. glad to see that u did .. its not like u just want the baby lol both parties have to make the effort .. just sayin lol


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

baby1wanted said:


> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> QUICK QUESTION .. am i the only one that notices sperm or semen whatever it is coming out of them the next day when they pee or do number 2?? strange ..is this okay should i bd again to make sure it stays in me ?
> 
> Yep I get this all the time too! Like just said I think it's the fluid the sperm comes in coming out not the swimmers themselves!Click to expand...

okk thxs ladies .. u have n idea i was getting worried that they were leaving my body so i was going to tell hubby we need to BD again cuz their coming out LOL .. yea after googling like crazy i have realized this is normal and the swimmers are gone by now to the place they have to be at ... im praying this is my month .. giving hubby a break today and will try and bd again tomorro or monday 

since coming off the BC i have more sex drive than before ssoooo willing to do it whenever however these days !


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

im thinkin about testing with opk tomorro just to see if its back to a negative .. i guess that will tell me if i have ovulated or not.. if i still see that positive i will bd tomorro again as well .. what do u guys think ?

by the way before ttc i went on a detox fruit thingy to detox my body of toxins etc.. drinking water like crazy to get rid of any toxins at all in my body also i have incorporated wayyy more fruits n veggies into my diet and also i have been takin materna prenatal vitmains since april 2013 .. 
i am still feelin every now and then twinges in my left and right ovaries and i cant seem to be able to sleep on my stomach it feels weird


----------



## amommy

Lisasmith said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you're all good. Well last night didn't really go as planned :nope: We did :sex: but Oh didn't finish off, we got distracted and lost the moment ..... I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. My OH isn't that keen on scheduled sex to start with and I'm wondering if knowing i'm at my fertile point is putting pressure on. Anyone else had experience of this? Lets just hope that tonight and tomorrow are better as this week we only DTD on Monday am, its not likely that I would be catching an egg with that one....so unless we get the rest of the week right there will be no point in me testing at all :cry:
> 
> We don't have an extremely active sex life to start with - maybe once a week people, but that's partly down to my OH having a medical condition and not always feeling 'up for it' ....gosh have I shared to much here????
> 
> NDTaber - sorry I'm rubbish at advice about keeping your mind off babies, its one long slog in that respect and it doesn't stop here I'm afraid, pregnancy is just as hard I think! Reading is probably a great idea, if you like Fifty Shades then read 'Bared to you' its like Fifty but better written, the next one isn't out till October so I'm waiting for that.
> 
> Jadey/Claire/Blackbeauty - I take it you all had successful evenings?
> 
> LisaSmith - Hang on in there, 8DPO is ealy but I will be like you too, testing early, i just can't help myself.
> 
> IsaacRalph - I'll link the opks I bought off Ebay, they're probably not duds like I think....I did read some reviews of ones that looked similar (same packet) on Amazon and one girl posted that she doesn't get a result unless its a full blown positive. Maybe I'll be like that. Going to use SMU and around 7pm tonight for OPKs.
> 
> SmallTownGal - Two days till O - same here, fingers crossed.
> 
> ProudArmyWife - Happy BDing, sounds like you guys have everything in hand.
> 
> Amommy - welcome to the group  I'll add you to the list, yes think we are a lively bunch!!
> 
> MrsMurphy - Are you feeling any better? Sounds like you might have O'd, great news, implantation next for you.
> 
> Claire - I'm not sure about that hun, the only thing I can think is that it is from the ovary releasing an egg?
> 
> Muchas love and :dust: to all XX
> 
> We have the same problem! I'm a shameless poas addictClick to expand...

No honey you never can share too much, we talk about cervical fluid, sperm, eggs, Bding, doesn't get more personal than that! 

And as for being a shameless POAS addict, I confess, I certainly am! I started at 4 dpo just because I had 100 of the buggers, now I am 9 dpo and the obsession is heightened because I know it IS possible. Just hoping I am not out if I got a neg today! 
Good luck everyone


----------



## claire1978

I woke up this morning to hubby commenting on last nite, he said he thought he was dreaming at first, i said sorry and he said not to apologise, he didnt mind lol

So now i wait, weve dtd 3 times this week, usually we dont do it that much in a month lol


----------



## Jadey121

Hello all. Well not long until testing for me! I am feeling shooting pains down my left leg coming from my abdomen area which is a sign of af for me :-\ Think ill do a test tomorrow with fmu on frer!


----------



## nic18

6 more days until testing :)!


----------



## claire1978

Quite a few of us are approaching or in the 2ww now, getting exciting


----------



## nic18

this 2ww has been the worst by far :(!


----------



## Tizy

Afternoon girls, 

Hope you're all ok. I see lots of you are in the TWW now!! Although my ticker says I am - I'm not, fertility friend says I havent O'd yet but this morning I had EWCM so OH and I :sex: and all went :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: Lol. So we're over whatever hurdle that was. I'm hoping I O in the next few days ...fingers crossed. So will have to try DTD over next week I think. Still negatives on the bloody Opk's tho - god I'm starting to hate those things. Sure I won't be saying that when I finally do get my positive. Getting REALLY impatient now!



Flyons said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I've had a whirlwind of emotions the past 24 h. Yesterday morn another -opk at cd 16. and then my fur baby fell trying to jump onto our bed. I had to rush her to the vet. She ended up hurting her back and may have nerve damage. The vet gave her pain meds, and I have to keep her calm as possible for the next week. She's a 9yo rat terrier btw, and such a sweet heart. So I was a mess yesterday, and cancelled all our weekend plans ( long weekend for labor day in the us) .
> 
> But I guess its good I cancelled our plans as I finally saw a smiley +OPK today. So following smep, dh and I have 3 calm days to dtd. fx
> 
> Good luck to our testers this weekend. l
> hoping for you bfp

Hey, glad to hear your little pet is ok and yay for good timing! Fingers crossed for a :bfp: - so are you in the TWW then? X



Jadey121 said:


> Ok girls so i checked my cm and its like ewcm (yesterday) and today there is loads in my pants like sticky stuff... sorry tmi but i ovulated on cd11 so whats going on?!

Hey Jadey I'm not sure about it hun, maybe ask some girls in TCC forum, I've learnt so much in the last few weeks - its quite hard to keep up. Hope it becomes clear stats going on soon. X




BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> ... so i am getting extremely bloated .. and seem to have a bottomless pit stomach today ..
> 
> havent tested opk .. done testing until monday to see if its still showing a smiley face .. so i am sure i did enough BD ..
> 
> im going to count sunday a 1dpo .. and start counting from there
> 
> I plan to test a few days after period is expected
> 
> im praying for bfp

BB I seems like you've certainly done enough, try to sit back and relax over the TWW, I'm just hopeful after hearing about your experience that I will actually O at some point! 



NDTaber9211 said:


> I want to check CM and CP but my husband and I bd'd yesterday. I am not sure if I should wait 24 hours or not. I don't want to mistake semen for cm. Whats the protocol here??

Hi, I would wait 24hrs because you can easily get muddled thinking your looking at cm but actually it's arousal fluid or seamen. Good luck in your TWW tho. It's all waiting now. 



baby1wanted said:


> Hi all
> Wow a lot to catch up on again and I only went away a night for a wedding!
> 
> Tizy how was the Mintfestival? We have some friends who live in Kendal who were heading there this weekend too!
> 
> Robinson - very very exciting news, how did today's test go?! Hoping for a :bfp: for you!
> 
> Sorry to everyone having any problems with DH / OH. It's true that TTC can put a strain on things and I've also been in the situation where we've had a fight and the last thing I want to do is DTD but what do you do if you know it's your fertile time eh?!
> 
> LizzyJane - that sounds promising, hope you're managing to get lots of BDing in :winkwink:
> 
> Flyons - Oh no! Hope your fur baby is better soon, that's rubbish
> 
> Nic18, NDTaber and BerlinBetty - I feel your pain! In the 2WW too, now 9dpo and going stir crazy! In that horrible state where you read anything and everything as a sign that you are pregnant when actually it's probably just my body getting ready for AF. Hate the being hopeful and negative all in one go feeling. Nic18 I've just finished a week of antibiotics and also concerned if they've had any effect on TTC.... hope you're feeling better now though?
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok, babydust to everyone
> :dust::dust:

Hi baby1wanted, where do you live again? We had fun thanks, it wasn't as good as its been in previous years but enjoyable all the same. I'm missing out today tho as I'm working this aft and bloody typical - the sun is out!! 
Good luck in the TWW. 



amommy said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you're all good. Well last night didn't really go as planned :nope: We did :sex: but Oh didn't finish off, we got distracted and lost the moment ..... I hope this isn't a sign of things to come. My OH isn't that keen on scheduled sex to start with and I'm wondering if knowing i'm at my fertile point is putting pressure on. Anyone else had experience of this? Lets just hope that tonight and tomorrow are better as this week we only DTD on Monday am, its not likely that I would be catching an egg with that one....so unless we get the rest of the week right there will be no point in me testing at all :cry:
> 
> We don't have an extremely active sex life to start with - maybe once a week people, but that's partly down to my OH having a medical condition and not always feeling 'up for it' ....gosh have I shared to much here????
> - X
> 
> We have the same problem! I'm a shameless poas addict Click to expand...
> 
> No honey you never can share too much, we talk about cervical fluid, sperm, eggs, Bding, doesn't get more personal than that!
> 
> And as for being a shameless POAS addict, I confess, I certainly am! I started at 4 dpo just because I had 100 of the buggers, now I am 9 dpo and the obsession is heightened because I know it IS possible. Just hoping I am not out if I got a neg today!
> Good luck everyoneClick to expand...

Thanks amommy. Hope your doing well, keep us posted about your POAS!! X



claire1978 said:


> I woke up this morning to hubby commenting on last nite, he said he thought he was dreaming at first, i said sorry and he said not to apologise, he didnt mind lol
> 
> So now i wait, weve dtd 3 times this week, usually we dont do it that much in a month lol

Hi Claire - lol at your confused hubby! You've done great this week with DTD. Hope it all works out for you. 



Jadey121 said:


> Hello all. Well not long until testing for me! I am feeling shooting pains down my left leg coming from my abdomen area which is a sign of af for me :-\ Think ill do a test tomorrow with fmu on frer!

Can't wait to hear for tomorrow Jadey, fingers crossed. Xx



nic18 said:


> 6 more days until testing :)!

Hang in there Nic! The TWW is so frustrating isn't it. I feel your pain and I'm not even there yet!! 

We haven't heard from Robinson - I hope it's good news, I know some peeps like to keep off the forums at the weekend to have a break so hopefully she'll come back to tell us soon. 

LisaSmith how's the POAS going? Any results yet? 

Good luck to everyone else too. :dust: xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girl! Good luck in the 2ww girl, I am officially in it too but expect to get my crosshairs on gd tomoz, bring it on!


----------



## IsaacRalph

That's girls, not girl! X


----------



## Tizy

Issac Ralph, gosh everyone's in the TWW apart from me I think! Good luck. 
Could you check out my chart and see what you think? It's at the bottom of my signature. Thanks 

Is anyone else still waiting to O??

Can't wait to see some :bfp:'s!!! Xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah Tizy that means you still have time to get plenty of BDing in! I'm in North Wales but got a big group of friends in Kendal so go up your way quite often.
Nic - hang on in there we're nearly through it!
I'm very tired today, slept for 10 hours last night and still feel like I could crawl into bed, not sure if it's anything significant but you know what it's like in the 2WW, you'll see anything as a sign!


----------



## Tizy

Oooh I've lived in Kendal for about 14 years and know lots of people, I wonder if we know any of the same?? 

Yes you're right I shouldn't be complaining about the fact that I haven't O'd yet as it means we're still in with a chance this month ) 

Xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I have a quick question. I noticed I my CM is turning watery again after ovulation. I haven't been temping (starting that next cycle) so the only thing pointing to ovulation was a +opk. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tizy said:


> Issac Ralph, gosh everyone's in the TWW apart from me I think! Good luck.
> Could you check out my chart and see what you think? It's at the bottom of my signature. Thanks
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting to O??
> 
> Can't wait to see some :bfp:'s!!! Xx

Yeah hun your chart still looks pretty much pre ov, but your still only cd 16, few cycles ago I had a +opk quite later on. Have you used opks before & do you know what your usual luteal phase length is?? X


----------



## claire1978

NDTaber9211 said:


> I have a quick question. I noticed I my CM is turning watery again after ovulation. I haven't been temping (starting that next cycle) so the only thing pointing to ovulation was a +opk. Has anyone else had this happen?

Im not really sure when I O'd but I have had the same thing, really watery and wasnt sure why, I did think I ovulated on Thur which means I would be 3dpo now but since yesterday I have had brown in with cm which can be a sign of O and being really fertile and today its really watery so Im confused too, our bodies like doing odd things to confuse us hey!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

sooo ladies i am beginning the tww now .. ive been doing research online and they said from when u get ur first smiley face or positive on opk u can start counting 15 days after that if af doesnt show u can start testing .. my af comes ontime all the time so if its late i kno whats up ! lol 

today i knew i ovulated yesterday because i woke up with egg white pasty discharge on undies .. no longer clear or wet feeling .. just egg white pasty now .. will see 

every now and then feeling twinges in left and right ovaries more right ..

and the tww begins ... :coffee:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Tizy said:


> Issac Ralph, gosh everyone's in the TWW apart from me I think! Good luck.
> Could you check out my chart and see what you think? It's at the bottom of my signature. Thanks
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting to O??
> 
> Can't wait to see some :bfp:'s!!! Xx

Tizy my friend .. dont give up.. i was going thru the same thing and then bam i got a positive cd 16 ..

how long was ur last cycle .. mine was 31 days it happened exactly 14 days before my next af is due .. let me know how long was ur last cycle ??


----------



## claire1978

Ive got another headache, 3rd day on the trot now and i feel abit sicky, im not symptom spotting but i just feel eurgh and tired

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Jadey121

Still getting what seems like ovary pains on the left side which are shooting down my leg. I hope af stays away!


----------



## Tizy

IsaacRalph said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Issac Ralph, gosh everyone's in the TWW apart from me I think! Good luck.
> Could you check out my chart and see what you think? It's at the bottom of my signature. Thanks
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting to O??
> 
> Can't wait to see some :bfp:'s!!! Xx
> 
> Yeah hun your chart still looks pretty much pre ov, but your still only cd 16, few cycles ago I had a +opk quite later on. Have you used opks before & do you know what your usual luteal phase length is?? XClick to expand...

Thanks Han, I thought so, it'd be great if I woke tomorrow with a big rise, then this mornings :sex: would have been timed perfect but there's just nothing on my Opk's, I had faint lines CD9, CD13 & CD14. Now no lines again. I have no idea how long my cycles are as I've been on the pill and this is my first cycle following the withdrawal bleed. I guess it's just a bit irregular post BC. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> I have a quick question. I noticed I my CM is turning watery again after ovulation. I haven't been temping (starting that next cycle) so the only thing pointing to ovulation was a +opk. Has anyone else had this happen?

I've not heard of this happening, but a +Opk can't confirm that you def ovulated only temping can do that, possibility that you didn't O then. What are the Opk's saying? Sorry it's confusing for you - so frustrating isn't it! X



claire1978 said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick question. I noticed I my CM is turning watery again after ovulation. I haven't been temping (starting that next cycle) so the only thing pointing to ovulation was a +opk. Has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> Im not really sure when I O'd but I have had the same thing, really watery and wasnt sure why, I did think I ovulated on Thur which means I would be 3dpo now but since yesterday I have had brown in with cm which can be a sign of O and being really fertile and today its really watery so Im confused too, our bodies like doing odd things to confuse us hey!Click to expand...

Oh Claire! At least you covered yourself by :sex: last night, so confusing isn't it, glad its not just me! Lol. 



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Issac Ralph, gosh everyone's in the TWW apart from me I think! Good luck.
> Could you check out my chart and see what you think? It's at the bottom of my signature. Thanks
> 
> Is anyone else still waiting to O??
> 
> Can't wait to see some :bfp:'s!!! Xx
> 
> Tizy my friend .. dont give up.. i was going thru the same thing and then bam i got a positive cd 16 ..
> 
> how long was ur last cycle .. mine was 31 days it happened exactly 14 days before my next af is due .. let me know how long was ur last cycle ??Click to expand...

Hey BB, yeh I don't know because I've just come off the pill, I was only on it for a couple of months since having my baby boy (9 months ago) so guess that's why I've got no clue what's happening! Until I see a +Opk and a temp rise I won't know will I. 

Arghhhhhhhhhh!! Thanks for the support tho girls. 

Han Xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tizy said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick question. I noticed I my CM is turning watery again after ovulation. I haven't been temping (starting that next cycle) so the only thing pointing to ovulation was a +opk. Has anyone else had this happen?
> 
> I've not heard of this happening, but a +Opk can't confirm that you def ovulated only temping can do that, possibility that you didn't O then. What are the Opk's saying? Sorry it's confusing for you - so frustrating isn't it! XClick to expand...

I haven't been charting yet, just doing the opk's. If I get bfn I am going to start charting next cycle. I ran out of opks so I haven't been checking those. I got a +, the next day was - and then I checked one more time and there wasn't even a line on it at all. My CP is high and hard. If ovulation was coming wouldn't it be soft? ARGH why is ttc so confusing?!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hi all, lot's to catch up on (I kept getting distracted these past three days before I could reply and update).

No bfp OPK the day before yesterday or yesterday (and not today but I got a faint line). CP is fertile feeling. CM is watery with some brown, which might be O spotting so maybe O is still on the way. I was thinking I had my LH surge in the evening CD12 and O'd in the small hours of early CD13 before I woke. I did have some sharper feeling O pains CD12 evening and my temp jumped up a bit CD13 and a bit more CD14 with only a teeny tiny dip back towards a lower temp yesterday. [And then another dip back down, today, so I don't know what's going on now, ](*,) although maybe it's because I'm having sinus issues since I often have low temps with sinusitis.] Perhaps I'm just one of those people who gets very short warning (has a very short LH surge) or maybe O is still coming. I'll be using cheapie OPK tests from now on (ordered some one step IC's from Amazon...and some cheapie one step HPT's because I know I'll cave and test early, lol) so I can test at least a couple times a day (probably FMU and then PM) and so I can see if I get any kind of line. I'll only use the digital for double checking a suspected definite positive, from now on.

So, hopefully I'll see the crosshairs soon on my chart to confirm O (or get a + OPK and then I wait for crosshairs). I'm planning on going for every 2 day BD until I see the +OPK and crosshairs [or just crosshairs] and then every 3 day BD. I figure that should cover the bases well and keep the :spermy: in fighting shape. If I ever get a +OPK I'll try to pull off the SMEP 3 day in a row BD.

DH instigated BD the day before yesterday so I think he's enjoying the frequency, heh heh :blush: We are both feeling bad sinus wise, so I don't know if BD is going to happen today, though. I'm up for it if he's willing.

I've told my mom and MIL we are TTC and they are tickled pink. MIL is going to have BIL/SIL save their baby things. :kiss: 

I just realized if I don't get bfn HPT this cycle, I might be testing at Disney World, next cycle. :haha: It'd be pretty funny if that was the cycle to get bfp and I found out there!

My biggest worry right now is that I'll have a really short luteal phase, like last month. It was shorter than 10 days, going by the O cramps and other signs. Not enough time for the bean to stick, if I were to get a bean. But it was the first cycle off my hormone treatment, so I'm hoping if O comes later than expected so would AF, this cycle. PG would be ideal, but failing that if my AF came late enough so that I had a long enough luteal phase for PG to happen if it were going to, I'd feel relieved at that at least.

-----

Sorry to all those who got AF :hugs: And to those who are having DH troubles :hugs2:

Good luck to everyone testing or approaching testing! :dust:

--

Oh, Tizy, I feel your pain waiting on O! C'mon ovaries, give us that eggy! :grr:

---


LizzieJane said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Might not be out this month after all, cramps have started again on left side, they hurt so much! are ovaries supposed to hurt this much? my pcos tests came back -ve but I do have to wonder, sometimes my ovaries hurt so much I can't put my shoes on!

I often get really bad O cramps and I don't have PCOS. Last month I had cramps so bad I had to go to the ER (thought it might be appendicitis). Turned out to just be a big ol' O cyst.

---

FX'd for that :bfp: Robinson, BerlinBetty, and Jadey! 

No wammies, no wammies! :af:

---



Flyons said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I've had a whirlwind of emotions the past 24 h. Yesterday morn another -opk at cd 16. and then my fur baby fell trying to jump onto our bed. I had to rush her to the vet. She ended up hurting her back and may have nerve damage. The vet gave her pain meds, and I have to keep her calm as possible for the next week. She's a 9yo rat terrier btw, and such a sweet heart. So I was a mess yesterday, and cancelled all our weekend plans ( long weekend for labor day in the us) .
> 
> But I guess its good I cancelled our plans as I finally saw a smiley +OPK today. So following smep, dh and I have 3 calm days to dtd. fx
> 
> Good luck to our testers this weekend. l
> hoping for you bfp

Sorry to hear about your fur baby! Hope she gets well soon! [-o&lt; Congrats on + OPK, though! :happydance:

---



Jadey121 said:


> Ok girls so i checked my cm and its like ewcm (yesterday) and today there is loads in my pants like sticky stuff... sorry tmi but i ovulated on cd11 so whats going on?!

That happens to me very often. Sometimes it's so much that I think I've started my period early and panic and run to the loo to save the undies, but it's just loads and loads of CM.

---


NDTaber9211 said:


> I want to check CM and CP but my husband and I bd'd yesterday. I am not sure if I should wait 24 hours or not. I don't want to mistake semen for cm. Whats the protocol here??

FF rec's that you check and when in doubt, better to count semen as EWCM than not count EWCM and miss a fertile sign/day. Semen doesn't stretch as far as EWCM but stretches further than wet CM, but when in doubt, count EWCM.


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

claire1978 said:


> Ive got another headache, 3rd day on the trot now and i feel abit sicky, im not symptom spotting but i just feel eurgh and tired
> 
> Hows everyone else?

claire feeling sooo tired myself ..


----------



## Flyons

Hey girlies!

On my phone, so not tech savy enough to reply fancy! Good luck to all testing soon. 

Smalltown girl- you bring up an interesting point. Have any of you told your mom/sibling/ friends about ttc? I'm debating telling my mom, but not sure if I want to yet. She's an nurse, so has a good med background, and I know she wouldn't ask me all the time if im knocked up. Any feedback?

claire&bb sorry you're both tired. x. hopefully its for a good cause.

tizy- your o will come, then you can join the tww  keep the faith.

smalltown- sounds like you'll have good timing 

jadey- hope that ovary pain is for a bfp. fx!

I'm looking forward to labor day tomorrow, and gathering with a few friends for a bbq. my doggie is doing a little better, but still in pain and moving slower than normal. fx for her swift recovery. she'll hopefully take my mind off the tww.


----------



## SmallTownGal

I bet it'll be okay to tell your mom, her being a nurse and all. :thumbup:

DH and I felt better after eating a good supper, so we were able to get in some BD lovin'. :bunny:

Yeah, I feel like I'm getting good coverage for BD. The only thing that can mess me up is if I don't O or have too short a lute phase. I started getting cramps in my back today which is a good sign for impending O (still no +OPK but a faint line - I'm officially a POAS addict). And I got a little brown in with my CM. Hm, I am right now feeling some mild-medium O cramps in both sides, sometimes alternating. I've read that both ovaries gear up to release the egg and compete to release the egg first, so maybe that's what they are doing now. Go ovaries go! One of you release me an eggy!

Hm, and now my bbs are feeling tender and I'm getting a little discharge if pressed, and the cramps are sharpening and radiating down my thighs. That's a very good sign for me. If the signs and O line up like last month, I should definitely O very soon. Maybe I'll take one more OPK before bed tonight. See if I can catch the surge.

FX'd that I'll see a +OPK and/or temp spike tomorrow that stays up there and confirms O. [-o&lt;


----------



## BerlinBetty

6 dpo. My stomach is so god d*mn bloated, I can't button my pants!!! I've been living in my pajama pants since Thursday. And it's gotten steadily worse. Today I had to pull out jeans I haven't worn since losing almost 30 pounds. Yeah, they're too big, but my GOD are they comfortable. My stomach is still cramping, still nauseated, and tired.

Again, if there isn't a baby in this belly, I will be forcing the doc to run every test known to man, because this shit ain't right.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Aw, sorry you are all bloaty! :hug: But hopefully that means you'll get that nice bfp! ...or there will be hell to pay! :lol:


----------



## BerlinBetty

SmallTownGal said:


> Aw, sorry you are all bloaty! :hug: But hopefully that means you'll get that nice bfp! ...or there will be hell to pay! :lol:

I'm really hoping so! This girl is uncomfortable and unhappy. Somebody is definitely going to be hurting if there isn't a baby in this bloated belly!:brat:


----------



## baby1wanted

You make me laugh BerlinBetty!! :rofl: 
Flyons - most of our friends and family know that we're TTC. We're just that kind of couple who don't really keep things to ourselves, if people ask us what's going on in our life we tell them as it is. Has up sides (everyone very sweet and supportive and lots of laughs and jokes about timed BDing!) and downsides (the mistimed 'are you pregnant yet?' the day after AF arrives).
But as I say it's just how me and DH are, completely get why other couples keep it to themselves though
Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## Jadey121

Morning all. 

Well i took a cheapie morrisons test this morning as i wanted to keep my frer and looks like its stark white!!! Booo!!! Af meant to be here anywhere between 4th-6th although that may be well off as i come off the pill in July and had two bleeds so going by the 2nd bleed as my normal flow.


----------



## Tizy

Hi Girls, 

How are you all doing in the TWW  Good I hope, who's testing this week then? So exciting, we've got to see some :bfp: haven't we! And we've still not had Robinsons confirmed. 

I'm ok, due to take my OPk with SMU, only got 4 left so I'm hoping my order will arrive today! I've got loads or wet & EWCM so hopefully my body is getting ready. 



SmallTownGal said:


> No bfp OPK the day before yesterday or yesterday (and not today but I got a faint line). CP is fertile feeling. CM is watery with some brown, which might be O spotting so maybe O is still on the way. I was thinking I had my LH surge in the evening CD12 and O'd in the small hours of early CD13 before I woke. I did have some sharper feeling O pains CD12 evening and my temp jumped up a bit CD13 and a bit more CD14 with only a teeny tiny dip back towards a lower temp yesterday. [And then another dip back down, today, so I don't know what's going on now, ](*,) although maybe it's because I'm having sinus issues since I often have low temps with sinusitis.] Perhaps I'm just one of those people who gets very short warning (has a very short LH surge) or maybe O is still coming. I'll be using cheapie OPK tests from now on (ordered some one step IC's from Amazon...and some cheapie one step HPT's because I know I'll cave and test early, lol) so I can test at least a couple times a day (probably FMU and then PM) and so I can see if I get any kind of line. I'll only use the digital for double checking a suspected definite positive, from now on.
> 
> So, hopefully I'll see the crosshairs soon on my chart to confirm O (or get a + OPK and then I wait for crosshairs). I'm planning on going for every 2 day BD until I see the +OPK and crosshairs [or just crosshairs] and then every 3 day BD. I figure that should cover the bases well and keep the :spermy: in fighting shape. If I ever get a +OPK I'll try to pull off the SMEP 3 day in a row BD.
> 
> Oh, Tizy, I feel your pain waiting on O! C'mon ovaries, give us that eggy! :grr:

Oh SmalltownGal i'm so glad its not just me waiting it out to O! So annoying. Let me know how you get on today. You've done great covering your dates and sounds like your body is gearing up to O too. Fingers crossed. 



Flyons said:


> Hey girlies!
> On my phone, so not tech savy enough to reply fancy! Good luck to all testing soon.
> 
> Smalltown girl- you bring up an interesting point. Have any of you told your mom/sibling/ friends about ttc? I'm debating telling my mom, but not sure if I want to yet. She's an nurse, so has a good med background, and I know she wouldn't ask me all the time if im knocked up. Any feedback?
> 
> claire&bb sorry you're both tired. x. hopefully its for a good cause.
> 
> tizy- your o will come, then you can join the tww  keep the faith.
> 
> smalltown- sounds like you'll have good timing
> 
> jadey- hope that ovary pain is for a bfp. fx!
> 
> I'm looking forward to labor day tomorrow, and gathering with a few friends for a bbq. my doggie is doing a little better, but still in pain and moving slower than normal. fx for her swift recovery. she'll hopefully take my mind off the tww.

Hey hope you have a nice labour day! Erm we've told a couple of our friends that we're going to try again but not family yet, I like to surprise them with the scan piccys. 



BerlinBetty said:


> 6 dpo. My stomach is so god d*mn bloated, I can't button my pants!!! I've been living in my pajama pants since Thursday. And it's gotten steadily worse. Today I had to pull out jeans I haven't worn since losing almost 30 pounds. Yeah, they're too big, but my GOD are they comfortable. My stomach is still cramping, still nauseated, and tired.
> 
> Again, if there isn't a baby in this belly, I will be forcing the doc to run every test known to man, because this shit ain't right.

BB I spent the last 6 weeks of my pregnancy living in my Pjs! Lol, they are defo the most comfortable when bloted and when preggo. Hope you feel better tomorrow. 



baby1wanted said:


> You make me laugh BerlinBetty!! :rofl:
> Flyons - most of our friends and family know that we're TTC. We're just that kind of couple who don't really keep things to ourselves, if people ask us what's going on in our life we tell them as it is. Has up sides (everyone very sweet and supportive and lots of laughs and jokes about timed BDing!) and downsides (the mistimed 'are you pregnant yet?' the day after AF arrives).
> But as I say it's just how me and DH are, completely get why other couples keep it to themselves though
> Have a good day everyone!!

Baby1wanted, how are you not testing hun! Very restrained. Good luck to you. 



Jadey121 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well i took a cheapie morrisons test this morning as i wanted to keep my frer and looks like its stark white!!! Booo!!! Af meant to be here anywhere between 4th-6th although that may be well off as i come off the pill in July and had two bleeds so going by the 2nd bleed as my normal flow.

Hey Jadey, Oh no! well you're still early enough, leave it a few more days and maybe a line will appear, fingers crossed. 

Funny thought, sometimes TTC is like the excitement of christmas, excited about temping in the morning to see if theres a spike or your temps stayed high, excited to see the lines on the Opk's and Hpt!! If only we didn't have to be disappointed at all!!

Big love :dust: to all.


----------



## LizzieJane

Never fear, I am still waiting to O as well! I don't have a clue what is going on anymore :dohh: had a very very high cervix on saturday, a few mediums lines on opks, and now the pains I was having have gone.... it's a mystery, so going to have to wait for temping to confirm or not! 

Smalltowngal, although I don't wish the ovary pain on anyone, it is nice to hear I am not the only one. I hope it's just my ovaries gearing up to ovulate, but I have wondered if it is cysts. 

Lots of people in the TWW now, very exciting :dance: :dust:


----------



## Tizy

Well did my usual OPK with second morning urine and theres no line at all, yet I've had EWCM and wetness yesterday and today? I don't understand!!

I'll try again at 2pm and tonight (maybe). This is just SOOOOOOOO FRUSTRATING I'm CD17 today!!!

PANTS :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:

I've changed my ticker so it doesn't annoy me by saying im in the TWW when I'm not - I've put a 32 day cycle in the vain *hope* that I will O soon!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Tizy and LJ, im sure you will both O soon! Heck, im only cd5! Haha. Think today will br my last day of AF, then i shall start temping tomorrow. I really hope i have a normal cycle this time. I think ill cry if i have another 16 day cycle!!

I cant believe so many ladies are in their tww! I cant wait to see some bfps!!

My dd decided to get up at 5.30am and is now lying in bed with daddy, so i have some peace and quiet to come on here =D

Good luck to all those who are testing soon, and I wish robinson would hurry up and confirm! Fingers crossed she is bfp #1!
:dust:


----------



## Lisasmith

If you have that ewcm go get baby dancing and store up them swimmers!


----------



## Tizy

Morning MrsMurphy!! Glad to hear you're good. On the plus side, you're gonna be way ahead of everyone else next cycle - which I think is good, I hate being last! Haha..



Lisasmith said:


> If you have that ewcm go get baby dancing and store up them swimmers!

Thanks hun, Love to get :sex: but OH is at work!! Defo tonight tho! :spermy: :spermy:

How are your tests going? any hint of a line yet? XX


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane said:


> Never fear, I am still waiting to O as well! I don't have a clue what is going on anymore :dohh: had a very very high cervix on saturday, a few mediums lines on opks, and now the pains I was having have gone.... it's a mystery, so going to have to wait for temping to confirm or not!
> 
> Smalltowngal, although I don't wish the ovary pain on anyone, it is nice to hear I am not the only one. I hope it's just my ovaries gearing up to ovulate, but I have wondered if it is cysts.
> 
> Lots of people in the TWW now, very exciting :dance: :dust:

Morning hun, Oh so you sound as confused as me - lol. I must admit i've never noticed O pain, but yesterday I felt some twinges. 

Hope you O soon too and then we'll know and only have to wait instead of this sillyness. X


----------



## CaptainMummy

Thanks Tizy, im feeling much better thank goodness! Ill probably have a 60 day cycle or something this time And everyone will take over me again haha.
What is everyone up to today? Im taking dd to rhyme time then going into town to exchange some outfits oh got her from next.. In thr wrong size. :dohh: ....men eh!?


----------



## Tizy

My mum and dad are coming up for a visit, so I'm excited about that. Then a quick trip to Asda and the gym....then hopefully :sex: :sex: :sex: tonight! Lol 

Have a nice day Xx


----------



## claire1978

Thise waiting to ov im sure it will happen soon, dont take too much notice of opk's, more the signs ur body are showing and bd lots and then uve done ur best

I feel normal in the tummy area, nothing weird at all, no period pain, twinges, anything

I have been tired, slept at least 9 hrs last nite and could have done more but had to get up with kids and had things to do, do get a headache every evening and last nite i dreamt lots, or at least i remembered the dreams, cant remember last time i had one, these may not be signs at all, im just going with the flow, not stressing and what will be will be


----------



## claire1978

ok so its now half way thru the day and i can feel a headache coming on again and i have dinner in the slow cooker (pork chops in with cider, apples, onion and sage), kids are saying it smells lovely but im feeling abit bleurgh :sick: i may just be imagining all these things but def feeling neaseus (sp?)

Think I will carry on having a :coffee: and avoid the kitchen for the time being

How is everyone else? Going very quiet in here lately


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey Ladies .. woke up this morning to noo pain .. everything seems to be back to normal..

2dpo today i believe is o was saturday .. so counting from there .. and i am dry so far .. 

I should be testing week saturday if af doesnt show by then ! and the countdown begins 

hitting up the gym today with hubby .. not doing my normal workout just in case i am preggies and no heavy lifting .. just going to do some light cardio to stay toned .. 30 mins of cardio and then im out ! lol 

im going to try and do 30 mins of cardio every day going forward ..

hows everyone doing so far ??

here is an interesting site to keep us busy while we wait

twoweekwait.com 

ill keep posting updates!


----------



## Jadey121

Im in work at the mo... Bored! Cant wait to go home! My oh kept me awake last night with his snoring i could of put a pillow over his head haha so i had a crap nights sleep! Got the smells going on today again i keep smelling someones perfume which smells like cats piss and i have been smelling it all day its making wanna boff and giving me a stinking headache! Im getting pretty impatient with testing now too ive got all the signs even having strange dreams which are always me getting a bfp. I want to keep my frer but im getting fed up of waiting lol tomorrow i will be anywhere between 11dpo-14dpo so if i was 11dpo would anything show up?! My last period was 10th but it only lasted 2 days which is very short for me i suppose its my body adjusting from being off the pill.


----------



## claire1978

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey Ladies .. woke up this morning to noo pain .. everything seems to be back to normal..
> 
> 2dpo today i believe is o was saturday .. so counting from there .. and i am dry so far ..
> 
> I should be testing week saturday if af doesnt show by then ! and the countdown begins
> 
> hitting up the gym today with hubby .. not doing my normal workout just in case i am preggies and no heavy lifting .. just going to do some light cardio to stay toned .. 30 mins of cardio and then im out ! lol
> 
> im going to try and do 30 mins of cardio every day going forward ..
> 
> hows everyone doing so far ??
> 
> here is an interesting site to keep us busy while we wait
> 
> twoweekwait.com
> 
> ill keep posting updates!

we are very similar, i am 2dpo aswell and i want to keep up with exercising, i havent been out for a run for nearly 2 weeks coz my running partner keeps letting me down, we was supposed to do 3 runs and 1 cycle each week but only managing one of each if that so we are buying my hubbys cousins treadmill off her tonite and i plan on doing half hr nearly every day starting tonite

i will take a look at that site, thanks


----------



## claire1978

Jadey121 said:


> Im in work at the mo... Bored! Cant wait to go home! My oh kept me awake last night with his snoring i could of put a pillow over his head haha so i had a crap nights sleep! Got the smells going on today again i keep smelling someones perfume which smells like cats piss and i have been smelling it all day its making wanna boff and giving me a stinking headache! Im getting pretty impatient with testing now too ive got all the signs even having strange dreams which are always me getting a bfp. I want to keep my frer but im getting fed up of waiting lol tomorrow i will be anywhere between 11dpo-14dpo so if i was 11dpo would anything show up?! My last period was 10th but it only lasted 2 days which is very short for me i suppose its my body adjusting from being off the pill.

if u are 11dpo i think u should test, with my 3rd child i tested at 9dpo and got a faint line which got darker every day

good luck, let us know


----------



## CaptainMummy

Jadey, if it were me.. I would TEST TEST TEST! lol. I got a faint line at 7dpo with my dd with a frer. Ohhhh good luck hun!

Thats us all just bck from the town. Making dinner and then a nice relaxing bath for me when dd is in bed =D


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy - I am going CRAZY not testing lol!!!
But I'm adamant not too test too early this month as the :bfn: really get me down.
AF is due Thurs but DH away then and he wants to be there so I was going to wait until he's back but that's the 10th and there's no way I can hold on till then! So I'm going to test with FMU on Weds when I'll be 13-14 dpo, so keep your fingers crossed for me! 
I have some signs, lots and lots of CM, bloated, bbs feel huge and am exhausted - but have had those before and AF still comes so we'll see!
Bigs hugs to everyone whether you're in the 2WW or in ovulation no man's land (I say BD anyway to cover all bases :thumbup:)
:dust:


----------



## Jadey121

omg girls i just did a cheapie i swear i see the faintest of lines!!! omg omg omg. Ill try and post a pic its there i can see it!


----------



## Tizy

Really!!!!! Oooh how exciting - lets see! Congrats hunni Xx


----------



## Jadey121

I dont know if any of you can adjust the pic but in person theres a deffo line it has the faintest of colour... maybe its an evap :-\ ill upload now im not crazy theres a line ive done so many of these tests i know one when i see it.


----------



## Jadey121

Ok so these are the tests... doesnt seem to be showing! :wacko: Its there i swear and even my oh can see and hes not got the best eyesight :haha:
Now im deffo using my frer i the morning!
 



Attached Files:







20120903_183343.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20120903_183014.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Tizy

Oooh I think I see it on piccy 2! Eeeeek can't wait to see the Frer in the morning. How you feeling? Excited? X


----------



## Jadey121

I collected urine in a cup and i saw it appear once that urine hit that part so something is there. Im nervous incase its a faulty test actually lol. The perfume smell at work today was making me feel really sick and that was a sign on my previous pregnancy. Test has dried now and i can still see that line and its tinged pink. I shall update either way tomorrow morning. Im scared!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Jadey121 said:


> I collected urine in a cup and i saw it appear once that urine hit that part so something is there. Im nervous incase its a faulty test actually lol. The perfume smell at work today was making me feel really sick and that was a sign on my previous pregnancy. Test has dried now and i can still see that line and its tinged pink. I shall update either way tomorrow morning. Im scared!


Don't be scared! This is exciting!:hugs:


----------



## claire1978

Im on my fone but sure i saw something on second one, u will def know in the morning, with fmu and a frer test, exciting :)


----------



## Jadey121

Here it is dried looks colourless now though! Will update tomorrow. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20120903_195933-1.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lisasmith

Is it morning yet Jadey???


----------



## Jadey121

No its 21.20pm uk time. Bedtime soon! :-D


----------



## Lisasmith

oh bugger lol! it's 6.23am here


----------



## Lisasmith

13 dpo here and a BFN :( I still feel rotten. I refuse to test again until/ IF AF is late


----------



## Jadey121

oh your up early!! hehe! Your not out until af is here so dont give up hope! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks :) I woke up at 5:30 to temp and had to pee so i used my last FRER and couldnt go back to sleep lol


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

WOWZERS .. exciting times .. test with first response tomorrow morning im sure that line will get darker 

a line is a line .. BFP!! 

I wont be testing until period is missed .. dont want to get my hopes up too much until af is missed 

LOL my hubby keeps asking me when im testing after i told him several times hes so excited i keep telling him to relax lol lol oh man i hope i am this month if not we keep going !


----------



## claire1978

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> WOWZERS .. exciting times .. test with first response tomorrow morning im sure that line will get darker
> 
> a line is a line .. BFP!!
> 
> I wont be testing until period is missed .. dont want to get my hopes up too much until af is missed
> 
> LOL my hubby keeps asking me when im testing after i told him several times hes so excited i keep telling him to relax lol lol oh man i hope i am this month if not we keep going !

how can u hold out from testing, im so impatient, i will be testing from 7 or 8dpo as ive ordered some cheapie tests and i will not beable to wait lol, wish i had ur willpower


----------



## SmallTownGal

Had to adjust some of my temps after reading that, if not waking on a regular schedule, then one should take a bbt temp after the most hours of sleep. Fortunately I took note of those temps just in case, for the two days needed. My two cats wake me up for a feeding every 4 hours and they got a bit off schedule from some late feedings. They're like babies. Good practice, I guess. (I'd feed them ad lib, but boy cat gobbles and throws up if I don't feed him small amounts - he's like a hog, he'd eat till he popped).

Did OPK with SMU and OPK in the evening and not even a faint line on either. I don't know what's up with O, anymore. I've had a faint line on CD13 with a short temp spike followed by a dip, then nothing until another faint line on CD16 with a short (so far) temp spike, then nothing again. I think my ovaries are trolling me. :change: Just ovulate, darn you! :hissy: I'll just keep BDing every 2 days, but I'd sure like to know that it's possible that some of these sperm have met the egg. Today I had lots of EWCM, a teeny red streak in it in the morn (O spotting perhaps), fertile CP, cramps and tender bbs, so it's sure acting like I O'd or will soon. Maybe the temp will rise and stay and confirm it for me.



Tizy said:


> Funny thought, sometimes TTC is like the excitement of christmas, excited about temping in the morning to see if theres a spike or your temps stayed high, excited to see the lines on the Opk's and Hpt!! If only we didn't have to be disappointed at all!!

So, so true.



Tizy said:


> Well did my usual OPK with second morning urine and theres no line at all, yet I've had EWCM and wetness yesterday and today? I don't understand!!
> 
> I'll try again at 2pm and tonight (maybe). This is just SOOOOOOOO FRUSTRATING I'm CD17 today!!!
> 
> PANTS :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:
> 
> I've changed my ticker so it doesn't annoy me by saying im in the TWW when I'm not - I've put a 32 day cycle in the vain *hope* that I will O soon!

I feel you. :hug:

I'm tempted to do the same with my ticker. Might do that tomorrow if I don't have a temp spike then.



LizzieJane said:


> Never fear, I am still waiting to O as well! I don't have a clue what is going on anymore :dohh: had a very very high cervix on saturday, a few mediums lines on opks, and now the pains I was having have gone.... it's a mystery, so going to have to wait for temping to confirm or not!
> 
> Smalltowngal, although I don't wish the ovary pain on anyone, it is nice to hear I am not the only one. I hope it's just my ovaries gearing up to ovulate, but I have wondered if it is cysts.
> 
> Lots of people in the TWW now, very exciting :dance: :dust:

Yeah, I know what you mean. Even though I've been cleared I still worry sometimes.

And my ovaries better be ovulating, if they are going to cause me such pain. I will be so ticked if not. :trouble:

~~Hope we all O soon!~~

---

MrsMurphy, FX'd for a normal cycle for you this new cycle.

--



claire1978 said:


> Thise waiting to ov im sure it will happen soon, dont take too much notice of opk's, more the signs ur body are showing and bd lots and then uve done ur best
> 
> I feel normal in the tummy area, nothing weird at all, no period pain, twinges, anything
> 
> I have been tired, slept at least 9 hrs last nite and could have done more but had to get up with kids and had things to do, do get a headache every evening and last nite i dreamt lots, or at least i remembered the dreams, cant remember last time i had one, these may not be signs at all, im just going with the flow, not stressing and what will be will be

Thanks for the advice. :hugs: I'm going to try not to worry about the OPK's. All I can do is BD lots and hope for the best, like you said.

Maybe I'll feel more secure about my body signals after this month when I can see the whole picture and see when my temp spikes and stays and whatnot (assuming it does, and my ovaries aren't just trolling me, lol).

FX'd your symptoms are a harbinger of a BFP. :dust: 

--



baby1wanted said:


> Tizy - I am going CRAZY not testing lol!!!
> But I'm adamant not too test too early this month as the :bfn: really get me down.
> AF is due Thurs but DH away then and he wants to be there so I was going to wait until he's back but that's the 10th and there's no way I can hold on till then! So I'm going to test with FMU on Weds when I'll be 13-14 dpo, so keep your fingers crossed for me!
> I have some signs, lots and lots of CM, bloated, bbs feel huge and am exhausted - but have had those before and AF still comes so we'll see!
> Bigs hugs to everyone whether you're in the 2WW or in ovulation no man's land (I say BD anyway to cover all bases :thumbup:)
> :dust:

FX'd for BFP! :dust:

I love "ovulation no man's land"! :haha:

---



Jadey121 said:


> I collected urine in a cup and i saw it appear once that urine hit that part so something is there. Im nervous incase its a faulty test actually lol. The perfume smell at work today was making me feel really sick and that was a sign on my previous pregnancy. Test has dried now and i can still see that line and its tinged pink. I shall update either way tomorrow morning. Im scared!

Very exciting! :happydance: I saw something on the second. FX'd!!!

I had kinda the same thing happen with my OPK, yesterday (the one I got a faint line on) *except that when the urine hit the test part, the line appeared immediately as dark as the control line always is for a moment and then it faded to faint in 15 seconds.*

Has that ever happened to anyone before? Did that mean it was positive, even if only for a moment? I didn't count it as positive or even think it was worth mentioning since it didn't stay dark, but maybe that was my bfp opk? :confused::help:

---

Hang in there Lisasmith! You might get that BFP yet! 

--

In other news for me, DH and I went to Kings Island today and all the rides had very short lines because it started off raining and then was overcast, so we had a good time. :cloud9: Then afterwords we ate out and went shopping (I got a new digital camera because my old ancient one finally died).


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

claire1978 said:


> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> WOWZERS .. exciting times .. test with first response tomorrow morning im sure that line will get darker
> 
> a line is a line .. BFP!!
> 
> I wont be testing until period is missed .. dont want to get my hopes up too much until af is missed
> 
> LOL my hubby keeps asking me when im testing after i told him several times hes so excited i keep telling him to relax lol lol oh man i hope i am this month if not we keep going !
> 
> how can u hold out from testing, im so impatient, i will be testing from 7 or 8dpo as ive ordered some cheapie tests and i will not beable to wait lol, wish i had ur willpowerClick to expand...

knowing me im saying that now.. but when the time comes ill prob test early.. what day claire will u start testing ?? i think we are on the same cd..right ?
im currently on cd 20 .. it says to start testing 15 days from u get ur positive or smiley face on opk .. so going to try and wait till then .. so thats pretty much next week friday saturday -- i really want to use the digital i purchased 2 - one first reposnse and one clearblue .. will see im going to try and have some patience .. lol .. it may be a little hard with DH keep asking me if and when im testing LOL .. what day will u be testing and at what cycle day ?
but so far getting tugging feeling rotating between each side on and off thru out the day .. hmmm 
and creamy lotiony white discharge as cleared up today ..


----------



## SmallTownGal

FX'd for BFP, BlackBeauty! :dust:


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Hey girls, I've been MIA but I've just caught up on all the news. Good luck to everyone waiting to ovulate and in the TWW.
As for me, I've been a little bit unwell. Headaches, fatigue, nausea and diarrhoea almost every time I eat, so gross. I did have some boon pain and cramps but they've gone now. I keep smelling things that other people can't smell but that might just be wishful thinking. My brother-in-law and sister-in-law just announced they're pregnant with their second child. Surprisingly I wasn't jealous at all. Super happy for them and can't wait to meet my new nephew or neice. I hope I can give him/her a little cousin soon. 
I tested with a digi last night (my pregnant friend forced me to once I told her my symptoms and kept asking her "ewww can you smell that?"). BFN. But that was either 6DPO or 11DPO (no idea when I actually ovulated) so it may be too soon.


----------



## Jadey121

Morning Ladies!!! 

Well i did the frer this morning and its positive!!!!! Eekkkkk!!!! Faint but darker than yesterday. Im shaking....


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh my god!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! Woo hooooo show it off!!!


----------



## Jadey121

Here we go... i think im 11dpo as i calculated period wrong. Super faint but this is how ot was with my previous pregnancy. 
 



Attached Files:







20120904_063819-1.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lisasmith

Amazing! So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Jadey121

Thank you... Here is a better image. Its hard to get a decent one on my phone.
 



Attached Files:







20120904_065540-1.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 6









20120904_070218-1.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Lisasmith

Are you going to do more over the next few days to watch it get darker? So glad we have a :bfp: in here


----------



## Jadey121

yep i have about 25 cheapies and 1 more early test so will do another tomorrow. X


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay! Make sure you post them! Go celebrate <3


----------



## Tizy

Hey Jadey, Sooooooo happy for you hun - and so happy to finally put a :bfp: on our list!! 

You've hopefully kicked off many more to come  

Congratulations again. Xxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Omg CONGRATS Jadey!! Im so pleased for you =D

Claire, im with you on the testing. So impatient and will probs buy a whole bunch of ics and test from 7dpo. (i got a faint positive at 7dpo with my first, on a frer though)

I forgot to temp this morning haha. Cd6 for me. Im actually terrified that my cycles are still buggered. I think i will start using my opks at around cd12/13. OH is off again today so has taken dd to his parents, so i have a chance to get all my washing done and nip to the shops. Was going to have a lazy one in bed but id rather get up and go! =D

Hope we are all well today xx


----------



## Tizy

Hello, 

I've had a horrible nights sleep and now a problem with my temping....here's the situation and advice would be very greatly appreciated. I usually test at 4am. 

I went to sleep at 10.45pm and slept until 2.30am when I heard Roscoe stirring, for some reason I thought it was 4am and took my temp. It was 97.47. I had a good 3.5hrs sleep before taking this. 

Then Roscoe kept needing his dummy and was upset so I was in and out of bed until 4.30-5am. So I didn't bother doing a temp as usual at 4am. I then went to sleep and took my temp again at 7am and it was 97.07 but I'd only had 1.5hours sleep before taking this one.

I had a look at the adjusters but from what I've read FF doesn't recommend using them. It makes the 2.30am temp - 97.77 (which is way high for my chart but might show that I O'd) and the 7am temp - 96.47 which is way low and I've never had a temp this low since starting temping. So I'm inclined to not use either. 

HELPPPPPP!

Obviously these two very different temps make a big difference to my chart. I'm tempted to use the 2.30am temp because I will have had the most sleep. But then again FF says to try not to use temps from the middle of the night. 

So annoyed, its hard enough trying to figure things out without this happening. My chart is in my signature by the way.

Thanks girls X


----------



## Jadey121

Thanks girls. It doesnt feel real. Im going to put my symptoms up for all of you waiting to test... im counting myself as 11dpo today. 
1-2dpo - nothing
3-5dpo - mild cramping on and off
6-7 - was having mild cramps but eased a little. 
8-9 - having dreams near enough every night of positive pregnancy tests. I had increased smells too.
10dpo - Another vivid dream. Smells were making me sick and going to pee a lot! I counted 10 times before 11am yesterday. Bad cramps at night.
11po (today) Feel iffy like a sicky feeling and i just knew i was. 

I hope that will help some of you out even though we are all different. I will stay on here as i want to see some bfps please. Lots of babydust to you all. xxx


----------



## LizzieJane

Congratulations Jadey!! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Congrats Jadey!


----------



## LizzieJane

Tizy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've had a horrible nights sleep and now a problem with my temping....here's the situation and advice would be very greatly appreciated. I usually test at 4am.
> 
> I went to sleep at 10.45pm and slept until 2.30am when I heard Roscoe stirring, for some reason I thought it was 4am and took my temp. It was 97.47. I had a good 3.5hrs sleep before taking this.
> 
> Then Roscoe kept needing his dummy and was upset so I was in and out of bed until 4.30-5am. So I didn't bother doing a temp as usual at 4am. I then went to sleep and took my temp again at 7am and it was 97.07 but I'd only had 1.5hours sleep before taking this one.
> 
> I had a look at the adjusters but from what I've read FF doesn't recommend using them. It makes the 2.30am temp - 97.77 (which is way high for my chart but might show that I O'd) and the 7am temp - 96.47 which is way low and I've never had a temp this low since starting temping. So I'm inclined to not use either.
> 
> HELPPPPPP!
> 
> Obviously these two very different temps make a big difference to my chart. I'm tempted to use the 2.30am temp because I will have had the most sleep. But then again FF says to try not to use temps from the middle of the night.
> 
> So annoyed, its hard enough trying to figure things out without this happening. My chart is in my signature by the way.
> 
> Thanks girls X

Hey Han,

Temping is just so annoying isn't it? I am no chart expert, I wish I could say something useful but my chart is completely scatty because I never seem to catch my temp at the right time. If I have some ones I am dubious about I tend to disregard them, so it will do it's line correlation without that point. 

What does your temp tend to do normally throughout the night? The low reading at 7am sounds very strange, I thought that temps normally go up when you get up in the morning, mine does anyway. When I have disrupted sleep my temps are a lot higher. The one in the night sounds about right, so maybe using the temp adjuster is the right plan? 

LJ :dust:


----------



## Tizy

I'm not too sure what my temps do through the night Lj, the only thing I'm thinking with the low temp at 7am is that I was shattered as I'd been up with Roscoe 2.5hrs that perhaps I went into a deep sleep really quickly. Having a young baby does train your body into grabbing as much deep sleep as you can. 

I'm gonna put the 97.47 one on my chart but also just have the other temp in my mind when I look at it later. 

What's happening with you at the moment Lj? 

X


----------



## nic18

congrats on the new BFPS! 4 more days until testing for me.. no symptoms so think it will be a BFN :(! still on antibiotics and they are making me feel so crappy :(


----------



## LizzieJane

Nic - you can have no symptoms and still get a BFP! don't give up yet!! 

Han - I very hesitantly think I might have ovulated. My chart is now in my sig and there is a gradual temp rise. I had a friend have a look at it this morning and she pointed me to 
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php 
I know it's not recommended but it was all over the place before. I am just the worst sleeper. 

I am not getting my hopes up though, until I see a few more days of a temp rise, I was pretty crushed with the last fake ovulation! The annoying thing is that we were all geared up with the fake ovulation and had lots of baby dancing. This time, it looks like it might have been real ovulation and we weren't baby dancing as much. :dohh: oh well what will be will be. I'd be so happy if we got pregnant before christmas, any earlier is a bonus. Actually I'd be happy if I ovulated full stop!!!


----------



## claire1978

Wow congrats jadey and yay our first bfp :) keep testing everyday and show them on here, i noticed the early faint ones never showed up on pics

Tizy, try not to concentrate on ur temps too much, it will make u anxious, whats ur cm like? Just enjoy bd'ing and go with the flow

I bought pregnancy vitamins with folic acid in, i dudnt think to start them sooner so now is a good time as any, im feeling ok, just normal, maybe few pin prick feelings in tummy but not sure if im just trying to symptom spot :/


----------



## hopeful2539

Hi, I am new to this forum and would really appreciate some advice :) 

I have been TTC for 8 months and last month decided to start charting to predict ovulation. 
Can somebody pplease advise when I O'd as today I have a sharp increase in temps? Could this be an implantation sign? I thought I o'd on CD14?? 

Help... confused xxxxx :blush:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## Tizy

Hi Hopeful and welcome. 

That link isn't taking me to your chart but i'll happily have a look for you X


----------



## hopeful2539

Hi, I have realised that I do not pay for my FF so I can not post links. I will share my log on with you and then will change my password afterwards.... thankyou sooooo much. My head is in the clouds :) 
Username: aakesson
password: alex2539
xxx


----------



## Tizy

I've had a look and to me it looks like you might have O'd on CD19/20 but FF won't tell you until you have three temps significantly higher 0.4-1.0 degree than the last 6. 

I've just had a play around and put in some temps that are higher for tomorrow and the day after and its saying that you O'd yesterday. 

You defo didn't O on the CD14 becuase your temps did not shift up afterwards. 

How long are your cycles usually and what made you think you O'd on CD14? Do you look out for your CM changes? 

Han X


----------



## Tizy

hopeful2539 said:


> Hi, I have realised that I do not pay for my FF so I can not post links. I will share my log on with you and then will change my password afterwards.... thankyou sooooo much. My head is in the clouds :)
> Username: aakesson
> password: alex2539
> xxx

By the way you can set up a link without paying. Go to sharing and set up. 

Han X


----------



## hopeful2539

Thankyou for looking. My cycles vary from 28-35days. 
I orignially thought I ovulated on cd14 as there was a slight temperature increase, I had positive OPK day before and lots of EWCM.
My CM then dried up and started again 3 days ago. All confusing. 

I had no problem concieving baby #1 and #2 is proving a nightmare :( xx


----------



## hopeful2539

Link to chart :flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/150759.html


----------



## Tizy

Oh gosh, well sounds like your body tried to O on CD14 but didn't. I'd say that if your CM has increased your body may have O'd yesterday. Have you covered this with :sex:??

Also can I ask why you temp at 11.20am? Seems like a funny time? 

Han X


----------



## hopeful2539

Damd my cycles :wacko:

I :sex:on the 31st so I am hoping this will cover me? As I thought I had o'd I thought I would give my hubby a break (its tiring him out). Its a 3days window so may have missed out :nope:

Fingers crossed!! Looks like I am now into another 2ww. 

I am having the CD21 test tomorrow so hoping that may shed some light. 

p.s I temp usually at 6am but never update the time in FF. I shall do this going forward xx


----------



## Tizy

Well good luck, I think the last :sex: defo counts, what do you expect your testing date will be? I'll put you on the list on the first page of this thread so we can keep a track of things. X


----------



## hopeful2539

I'd say 14th September... Fingers crossed for everyone xxx 
Thanks for your help


----------



## CountryMomma

I'm Out... AF got me in the night..


----------



## Tizy

CountryMomma said:


> I'm Out... AF got me in the night..

Oh I'm so sorry hun. Better luck next cycle. Big hugs X


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Tizy.. but I have to wait until next year to try again.. timing and such.. boo.


----------



## robinson380

Hello Ladies I am back sorry I have not been on all weekend. I got my BFP (finally darker)!!!! I took 5 different HPT's! I cannot believe it! This was my first cycle TTC after my MMC and D&C in June. I waited one period as the doctor suggested. The only things I did different this cycle: I drank 1 cup of Fertilitea once my cycle began until I got a :winkwink: on OPK, took Guaifenesin also starting CD10, and used OPK's for the first time. Good luck to all of you baby dancers :)

Also, congrats Jadey!!!!


----------



## robinson380

I kept track of early symptoms:

I got a + OPK on 8/19 (CD18) and BD'd that night 2 x because hubby was going out of town next morning. 

4-6DPO-mild headache and mild cramps.
7DPO-stronger headache
8DPO-afternoon headache
9DPO-mild cramping/ pinching on L side 
10DPO mild L lower back pain
11 DPO-took HPT (could not wait any longer)-got a very, very, very faint line--almost could not see it. Felt exhausted-- went to sleep at 8:30pm (very early for me)!!
12DPO-took 2 more HPT's line a little darker
13DPO-took 2 more HPT's line much darker!!!


----------



## claire1978

Oh wowsers thats 2 in one day, congrats robinson380 :) hopefully theres lots more to come


----------



## NDTaber9211

CONGRATS JADEY AND ROBINSON!!:hugs::thumbup::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ahhh 6dpo has arrived so implantation could occurs any time now! I can't wait until I can start testing. I am keeping my fingers crossed that I get that Bfp this month.


----------



## robinson380

Good luck NDTaber :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats to Jadey and Robinson and wishing you H&H 9 months each!
Yay for 2 :bfp:!!

Countrymomma - so sorry it's not worked out for you :-( 
Hugs :hugs:

Sorry to those having issues with temping - don't do it myself so can't offer any advice but wishing babydust to everyone still in there! :dust:

I'm going to test tomorrow at 13dpo, wish me luck everyone!! Not too hopeful though - got a lot of AF signs :-(


----------



## Jadey121

Baby1wanted. .. i had a lot of af signs and still am so your deffo not out!!! GL for tomorrow x


----------



## Tizy

Massive massive luck Baby1wanted?? Really hope it's :bfp: for you xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good luck Baby1wanted! 
:dust:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Yay RObinson :D Cant believe thats 2 BFPs already!

SOrry to hear about AF Countrymomma. Hopefully when its time to try again you get what you want fast! :hugs:

Im CD6 today, and I couldnt help but take an opk! Haha. I got a pretty dark line, is that normal? I also tested in water just to make sure i dont have a dud set, and it didnt show a line. I will post a picture of the tests. Anybody else get a line like this so early in their cycle?

https://img138.imageshack.us/img138/9849/wp001069.jpg


----------



## Jadey121

Baby1wanted. .. i had a lot of af signs and still am so your deffo not out!!! GL for tomorrow x


----------



## Tizy

Oooh MrsMurphy you best keep on with those Opk's looks like you might be going to O early! (***im so jel***) 

I got a line today too (not quite as dark as yours) but then ran out of Opk's so couldn't do one tonight! 

Hope they arrive tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## BerlinBetty

Took a blood test at the doctor's today, I'll get the results tomorrow. I've been a wee bit worried. AF isn't supposed to be here until the 11th, but I've been having pregnancy symptoms since Thursday. And I mean BIG ones. My belly is so bloated, I look about 4 months pregnant. The doc and I agree that all signs point to Baby On Board, but it's waaaay too early for them to be showing up. If my test comes up negative tomorrow, I have to have an ultrasound to figure out why my belly is so fricken bloated.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Im going to do another one just now, I tried earlier but didnt need a pee! I could probably go all day without peeing, and I drink quite alot! Even when I was pregnant with dd I still hardly ever had to pee... My bladder must be the size of a melon!

CM is watery, not stretchy but its wet and clear (tmi sorry!) but cervix isnt very high, Id say its medium :)

Oooh I hope I do O early, probably not though :/ nothig ever goes my way haha xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ohh berlinbetty, i really hope you get good news :) I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! xx


----------



## Storked

:dust: to everyone :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

ANybody watching Midwives on BBC2?

Makes me sooooooo broody!


----------



## Storked

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> ANybody watching Midwives on BBC2?
> 
> Makes me sooooooo broody!

Nope. What is it about? Is it like a reality show?


----------



## BerlinBetty

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ohh berlinbetty, i really hope you get good news :) I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! xx

Thank you! I'm so tired of being bloated!!! I haven't been able to wear my jeans since Friday, by belly is so big! Which is making me have dreams (nightmares) about twins. Hopefully it'll all be sussed out tomorrow. Either I'm pregnant, or I have a mystery illness. 

:dust: to all of us!!!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Congrats to Jadey and Robinson on your :bfp:s!!! :happydance:

Hope you feel better soon, Nic! :hugs:

LizzieJane, I feel your pain. FX'd that you O'd and some of those :spermy: met the eggy.

Sorry AF came, CountryMomma. :hug:

FX'd for you, NDTaber!

Dust and well wishes to everyone :dust:

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here's whats going on with me...

Still no temp spike or + OPK. :cry: I've got great EWCM (it's stretches 2 inches) and fertile feeling cervix but I've pretty much had all that since CD10. It seems like my body wants to O but isn't. I changed my ticker to a 32 day cycle in the hope that maybe this would just be a longer cycle or maybe I was off in figuring that I had 28 day cycles (I never really kept track till this cycle, I just knew I got a period every month, aside from 3 months during my hormone treatments when I wasn't taking progesterone to balance out the estrogen) but I'm feeling pretty hopeless right now. I tried not to worry about OPK and temps, as advised by Claire, but it worries me. I'm feeling doomed, like not only is this cycle hopeless but it's just hopeless in general and I'm just starting the long journey to find out I'm infertile rather than a journey towards PG. Maybe I'd worry less if I was younger (I'm 34) or already had been PG at least once, I don't know. I know it's very early to feel this doomed, and I'm not expecting to get PG right away, but I did expect to O and have at least a + OPK or a temp spike leading to crosshairs or something and my body just keeps taunting me. I hate to keep hoping because every day I get a neg opk and/or no temp spike I feel worried at best and crushed at this point, because I just don't trust the CM and CP (seems like they are crying wolf). Further dashing my hopes is my reading on the digital stick (which I learned to read from this site: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14), indicating I have low estrogen and low LH today. Cheapy stick flashed a medium line for a second and then it evaporated to no line at all in a second. It flashed a dark line on CD16 but then evap'd to faint in a second.

I've always had regular periods (aside from on hormone treatment) but they've always been quite painful with loads of pre-menstrual symptoms and then regular ovulation pains (sometimes quite painful) and loads of ovulation symptoms. I assumed with all the O pain and symptoms I had been a regular ovulator but I know that's not necessarily so and now I doubt. When checked for cysts last month, I had no cysts on my left, and the cyst on my right ovary was deemed an ovulation cyst by the gyno. Blood flow to both ovaries was good. The doc at the ER said I looked pink and healthy in the lady bits area. My vestibulitis got cured (and that's great) but I feel like what's going on with O isn't right, now.

Can someone please take a look at my chart and let me know what they think? Could I still be due to O, given my crappy stick readings (including faint lines on CD13 and CD16)? Has anyone ever heard of someone getting PG with symptoms like mine (fertile seeming EWCM and CP for ages during the cycle but no +OPK or temp spike)? It just seems like an awful long time to have EWCM and fertile CP (high, soft, open) with no O to show for it (or no +OPK or temp spike, at least).

I'm due to BD again tonight, and there's no harm trying, but I'm so depressed and hopeless right now. What good is fertile CM and CP if my LH and estrogen is low and my temp never spikes? And how can I have all this stretchy CM and low estrogen? Can I just be having diluted urine that doesn't read well? I'm tempted to stop testing and charting because it's bumming me out, but if I'm infertile I'd want to have as much info possible to give the docs in case it would help them help me if there's help to be had. See, I'm feeling very Eeyore right now. I'm tempted to just assume I'm infertile, keep testing and charting, and BD like clockwork anyway on the off chance I'm not (and enjoy that cured vestibulitis - at least if nothing else hormone treatment did that for me and I still feel better than when I was sick) and concentrate on nesting so I have a nice space if a miracle ever occurs (and more organized and clean is a good thing anyway).

I don't know. I'm such a worrier and I have low tolerance for dashed hopes, such that I hate to hope at all, sometimes. (I was one of those people that, in school, I'd assume I'd gotten an F on each test, make my peace with that and continue to try my best, only to get a A on the test, and do the same thing with each test/assignment I got). That's how I'm feeling right now - "I'm never gonna O this cycle. I'm not gonna get PG. Just keep trying my best anyway on the off chance I'm wrong." :cry:

Well, I've gotta be able to tell the docs I tried my best. I gotta keep regular BD, testing and charting. At the very least, maybe it will help speed the diagnosis and move me faster along the journey whatever the end result is. I'd rather not drag it out. I'll just consider trying my best an accomplishment in itself. I'm just doing my best. I'm on track with BD and keeping good charts. That's a step in the right direction and all I can do and the best I can do...but it sure would be nice to get a + OPK or temp spike to bring back my hope.

So, my good news for today is I've kept up with my testing and charting and I've got fertile CM and CP if I ever O, and I'm hoping to BD tonight to keep on schedule there. Hopefully I'll be able to get some good nesting done today. There's a storage alcove in my basement that I'm almost done cleaning/organizing.


----------



## BerlinBetty

SmallTownGal, are you taking your temp orally or vaginally?


----------



## baby1wanted

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> ANybody watching Midwives on BBC2?
> 
> Makes me sooooooo broody!

I am!!!


----------



## Storked

SmallTownGal :hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Tizy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've had a horrible nights sleep and now a problem with my temping....here's the situation and advice would be very greatly appreciated. I usually test at 4am.
> 
> I went to sleep at 10.45pm and slept until 2.30am when I heard Roscoe stirring, for some reason I thought it was 4am and took my temp. It was 97.47. I had a good 3.5hrs sleep before taking this.
> 
> Then Roscoe kept needing his dummy and was upset so I was in and out of bed until 4.30-5am. So I didn't bother doing a temp as usual at 4am. I then went to sleep and took my temp again at 7am and it was 97.07 but I'd only had 1.5hours sleep before taking this one.
> 
> I had a look at the adjusters but from what I've read FF doesn't recommend using them. It makes the 2.30am temp - 97.77 (which is way high for my chart but might show that I O'd) and the 7am temp - 96.47 which is way low and I've never had a temp this low since starting temping. So I'm inclined to not use either.
> 
> HELPPPPPP!
> 
> Obviously these two very different temps make a big difference to my chart. I'm tempted to use the 2.30am temp because I will have had the most sleep. But then again FF says to try not to use temps from the middle of the night.
> 
> So annoyed, its hard enough trying to figure things out without this happening. My chart is in my signature by the way.
> 
> Thanks girls X

Sorry you had a bad nights sleep and temping problems. :hugs2: Sounds like we are still in the same boat, although I hope you aren't feeling as hopeless as I am (I'm very quick to think the worst with myself, when I wouldn't do the same for others - it's like a weird bummy double standard I've got for myself). Counting the 97.47 sounds best, I think.

FX'd that you O soon, Tizy!


----------



## SmallTownGal

BerlinBetty said:


> SmallTownGal, are you taking your temp orally or vaginally?

Orally. Maybe I should try vaginally? I can be a mouth breather.


----------



## BerlinBetty

SmallTownGal said:


> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> SmallTownGal, are you taking your temp orally or vaginally?
> 
> Orally. Maybe I should try vaginally? I can be a mouth breather.Click to expand...

Try vaginally, that should help stabilize your temps.


----------



## CaptainMummy

I did another OPK, what do you ladies think?

The bottom one is the recent one (around 9pm) top one is at 1pm ish

https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/9540/wp001072.jpg


----------



## SmallTownGal

BerlinBetty said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> SmallTownGal, are you taking your temp orally or vaginally?
> 
> Orally. Maybe I should try vaginally? I can be a mouth breather.Click to expand...
> 
> Try vaginally, that should help stabilize your temps.Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll try that then. Should I start the switch tomorrow or wait until a new cycle and keep taking it orally until then?


----------



## SmallTownGal

Looks like it's getting darker, MrsMurphy. :)


----------



## BerlinBetty

SmallTownGal said:


> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> SmallTownGal, are you taking your temp orally or vaginally?
> 
> Orally. Maybe I should try vaginally? I can be a mouth breather.Click to expand...
> 
> Try vaginally, that should help stabilize your temps.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'll try that then. Should I start the switch tomorrow or wait until a new cycle and keep taking it orally until then?Click to expand...

Go ahead and start now, can't do any harm!


----------



## Lisasmith

robinson380 said:


> Hello Ladies I am back sorry I have not been on all weekend. I got my BFP (finally darker)!!!! I took 5 different HPT's! I cannot believe it! This was my first cycle TTC after my MMC and D&C in June. I waited one period as the doctor suggested. The only things I did different this cycle: I drank 1 cup of Fertilitea once my cycle began until I got a :winkwink: on OPK, took Guaifenesin also starting CD10, and used OPK's for the first time. Good luck to all of you baby dancers :)
> 
> Also, congrats Jadey!!!!

Hey!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Woo hoo :) please stuck around with us


----------



## Lisasmith

Keep temping orally this cycle or it will throw your chart way out! Or do both ways and write your vag temp on paper :) vaginal is much more reliable xx


----------



## Lisasmith

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I did another OPK, what do you ladies think?
> 
> The bottom one is the recent one (around 9pm) top one is at 1pm ish
> 
> https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/9540/wp001072.jpg

It should happen soon xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Lisasmith said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> I did another OPK, what do you ladies think?
> 
> The bottom one is the recent one (around 9pm) top one is at 1pm ish
> 
> https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/9540/wp001072.jpg
> 
> It should happen soon xxClick to expand...

If it does, I will actually be in shock! Before I had dd1, my cycles were a very regular 30/31 days. I Od on CD17 when I conceived her. Is it possible that my cycles are totally different now? (bearing in mind Im not sure if depo injection is totally out my system, although my last one was 9 months ago)

Im only CD6 today, which makes the darkish lines sorta hard to believe!


----------



## Lisasmith

Yep, it's totally possible! Stupid birth control


----------



## Lisasmith

Can someone PLEASE make my chart visible?


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks gals! :hugs: I'll start taking both for the rest of this cycle and note both but just plot the oral on FF until next cycle when I'll switch totally to vaginal.


----------



## Storked

Why can't we all just know the moment we are pregnant? Wouldn't that be nice


----------



## Lisasmith

SmallTownGal said:


> Thanks gals! :hugs: I'll start taking both for the rest of this cycle and note both but just plot the oral on FF until next cycle when I'll switch totally to vaginal.

I'm switching too :) good luck to us!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Lisasmith said:


> Can someone PLEASE make my chart visible?

Hm, I clicked on it and I see a blue box with swirlies and CD29. Never seen that before. Maybe somebody else knows how to fix it?


----------



## Lisasmith

God I hope so! I'm
Good with technology but this has me baffled!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Storked said:


> Why can't we all just know the moment we are pregnant? Wouldn't that be nice

Seriously! And if I'm wishing for stuff, I wish we could control ovulation and ovulate at will.



Lisasmith said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> Thanks gals! :hugs: I'll start taking both for the rest of this cycle and note both but just plot the oral on FF until next cycle when I'll switch totally to vaginal.
> 
> I'm switching too :) good luck to us!Click to expand...

:) Yes, hopefully this will help us!


----------



## angel2010

There are so many lovely ladies on here that I find it hard to keep track of people and have any kind of idea what is going on with everyone. 
As for me, I am on cd 13. I am not expecting to ovulate until around cd 21-24. I have started taking my OKPs at cd 11. Feels like I have so long to wait. Tonight I am going out with the ladies, for a kind of last hoorah. Hoping we catch the first cycle, otherwise I might have to have another hoorah next cycle.:haha:


----------



## MomofBoys

hi ladies!! Well Test today was BFN so im sure im out, With all my other pregnancies i had a BFP by 11 or 12 DPO and i was cramping today so im sure AF is on her way :(


----------



## Storked

angel2010 said:


> There are so many lovely ladies on here that I find it hard to keep track of people and have any kind of idea what is going on with everyone.
> As for me, I am on cd 13. I am not expecting to ovulate until around cd 21-24. I have started taking my OKPs at cd 11. Feels like I have so long to wait. Tonight I am going out with the ladies, for a kind of last hoorah. Hoping we catch the first cycle, otherwise I might have to have another hoorah next cycle.:haha:

Same here. I can't keep up :D
The time will pass quicker than the TWW :flower:


SmallTownGal, I wish we could control ovulation too! Can that be our super power? ;)


----------



## claire1978

Mrsmurphy, line is def getting darker, get bonking woman ;)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow lots to catch up on! I've been MIA the last couple of days been busy with school, work and my LO. 

Just a quick update things have been so so for me. I have started wondering if maybe I ovulated way sooner than I thought as i've been extremely nauseated and tired and have been having AF type cramps but according to the app on my phone that predicts when i should ovulate i would only actually be 2DPO which i know is WAY to soon for symptoms like that :haha: i think its my mind playing tricks on me. I'm not getting my hopes to high for this month since it is my first month off the pill and i have no idea what my cycle is doing. DH and I have been :sex: every few days though so if I did ovulate we should have caught it.

Weird thing on sunday DH swears he finished but nothing came out of me (TMI) typically afterwards i have semen and stuff come out and there was nada...i told him he was fibing that he didnt actually get his O but he swears up and down that he did :haha: so not really sure what went on there.

anyways gonna go catch up on everything that has happened lots of luck to ladies testing in the next few days :flower:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

jadey121 said:


> thanks girls. It doesnt feel real. Im going to put my symptoms up for all of you waiting to test... Im counting myself as 11dpo today.
> 1-2dpo - nothing
> 3-5dpo - mild cramping on and off
> 6-7 - was having mild cramps but eased a little.
> 8-9 - having dreams near enough every night of positive pregnancy tests. I had increased smells too.
> 10dpo - another vivid dream. Smells were making me sick and going to pee a lot! I counted 10 times before 11am yesterday. Bad cramps at night.
> 11po (today) feel iffy like a sicky feeling and i just knew i was.
> 
> I hope that will help some of you out even though we are all different. I will stay on here as i want to see some bfps please. Lots of babydust to you all. Xxx

congrats hun !! Did u tell ur hubby as yet ?? U guys must be sooo excited.. Im smiling from ear to ear for right now ! Congrats again !


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

so last night i could barely sleep.. i kept dreaming about testing bfp ! lol 

ive been having pinching /tugging feelings in left ovaries but sometimes it goes to the right .. and ive been noticing it gets more intense at night .. strange 

nipples seem to be gettin more sore as the days go by ..

i think the reason that i dont want to test until af is missed is because i dont want to be disappointed .. this month we went HARD on ttc so if im not it would sort of be a let down .. so im thinking positive thoughts and hopefully i get my bfp !

i have all digitals preg test because they were on sale near me .. but now i may go pick up first response non digi and then test with digi once period is missed or once i get a line on first reponse .. not sure 

ugh this ttw is harder than i thought lol 

BB


----------



## SmallTownGal

Storked said:


> SmallTownGal, I wish we could control ovulation too! Can that be our super power? ;)

That would be awesome. :D If only...

---------

Sorry to hear about the BFN, MomofBoys. :hugs:

---

Have fun on your ladies night out, Angel! :dance: 

----



ProudArmyWife said:


> Wow lots to catch up on! I've been MIA the last couple of days been busy with school, work and my LO.
> 
> Just a quick update things have been so so for me. I have started wondering if maybe I ovulated way sooner than I thought as i've been extremely nauseated and tired and have been having AF type cramps but according to the app on my phone that predicts when i should ovulate i would only actually be 2DPO which i know is WAY to soon for symptoms like that :haha: i think its my mind playing tricks on me. I'm not getting my hopes to high for this month since it is my first month off the pill and i have no idea what my cycle is doing. DH and I have been :sex: every few days though so if I did ovulate we should have caught it.
> 
> Weird thing on sunday DH swears he finished but nothing came out of me (TMI) typically afterwards i have semen and stuff come out and there was nada...i told him he was fibing that he didnt actually get his O but he swears up and down that he did :haha: so not really sure what went on there.
> 
> anyways gonna go catch up on everything that has happened lots of luck to ladies testing in the next few days :flower:

Maybe he didn't have a lot of stuff come out? It all shot straight into the cervix, lol?

---



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> so last night i could barely sleep.. i kept dreaming about testing bfp ! lol
> 
> ive been having pinching /tugging feelings in left ovaries but sometimes it goes to the right .. and ive been noticing it gets more intense at night .. strange
> 
> nipples seem to be gettin more sore as the days go by ..
> 
> i think the reason that i dont want to test until af is missed is because i dont want to be disappointed .. this month we went HARD on ttc so if im not it would sort of be a let down .. so im thinking positive thoughts and hopefully i get my bfp !
> 
> i have all digitals preg test because they were on sale near me .. but now i may go pick up first response non digi and then test with digi once period is missed or once i get a line on first reponse .. not sure
> 
> ugh this ttw is harder than i thought lol
> 
> BB

Hang in there, BlackBeauty! I hope you get the bfp, but if not I hope you are able to not get too down. Try not to worry during TTW, but I know it's easier said than done.

----

News for me...

I talked with DH when he got home and after getting the freak-out worries out of my system and he talked sense to me and I raged at the heavens for my symptoms/tests not being more clear, I felt better and we were able to get a BD in. :blush: I'm now determined to fully embrace Claire's advice about not worrying about the OPK's and temps so much (which DH agrees is a good idea not to worry about), esp. after looking into things that could cause those things to not be as useful as one would hope, like diluted urine (which I think might be an issue for me since I dehydrate easily and get sick when I do so I drink a lot of liquids and even though I try to limit my intake during the 4 hr wait to take OPK I almost always break down and drink a little water, and I almost always pee quite a bit, and then it usually does look kinda dilute) and erratic sleep schedules and being rather nocturnal. And I've got that mouth breather thing going on too, although I'm still hoping vaginal temping will help with that, but that still leaves the nocturnal issue and erratic sleep. So, I think to save my sanity I'll just consider the testing and temping something I'm doing for the gyno's information and let him worry about what those results mean for me and my fertility (he wanted me to take the tests, and I figure it can't hurt to keep temping in case he wants that info down the line). I'll keep BDing every other night to cover my bases and noting down my CM and CP and symptoms and stuff, just in case a pattern shows up or the doc wants to know something about those things, and it's better to err on the side of caution and figure I'm fertile if I've got a fertile sign (like the EWCM and fertile CP) so as not to miss a chance. I'm not holding my breath for a bfp opk anymore, nor a clear temp spike. To save my sanity, I'm going to assume I won't get either, not worry about it, and be pleasantly surprised if I get either of those. I'll just keep BDing and assume I ovulated at some point anyway and I'm just having inaccurate readings for whatever reason, until they gyno tells me otherwise or 6 months is up, whichever comes first. Then go from there. Or I'll go nuts (and get frizzly gut).

I think I'll also apply this logic when it comes time to take the HPT and not hold my breathe for a bfp and not count myself out till AF arrives. I guess if I'm late enough on the period, I'd go to the doc for a blood test. But I'm not holding my breathe for PG. I'll keep trying anyway and let it pleasantly surprise me. It's the only way I won't drive myself bonkers, I think.

Ah, I've been having the gushy EWCM that scares me into thinking I'm having AF today, so maybe that helped get me on edge. Every now and then I get a gush and I'm like "Is it CM or AF? Hope it's CM!" and I check and it is CM, but with the cramping and the gushy I just feel paranoid. Even before I started TTC I felt that way (because I didn't want ruined undies and stained seats, lol). I think I might be high strung :p

I need to get Zen. Jesus take the wheel! [-o&lt;


----------



## Jadey121

Morning all. Well i did a digi this mornng to properly confirm and yes its positive. No more poas for me buttt i have around 25 10ml dip strips from ebay if anyone would like them. They gave me faint positives at 10dpo. Im giving them away for free so pm me if you would like them.  Good luck to all you lovely ladies xx
 



Attached Files:







20120905_062554-1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## baby1wanted

Well I've tested but :bfn: boo :-(
It was a 10 mlU one as well so I'd say I'm out for the month.
For some reason I'm not as disappointed as in previous months - still a bit gutted and would have loved for a positive but I think I was just being more realistic this month whereas in previous months I've totally convinced myself that I've been pregnant and then been devastated when AF comes. 
Also I think being on here has helped me a lot - so great to get all the support from people who understand what you're going through and have been really over the moon to see some getting their :bfp: :thumbup:
Oh well, just wait for :witch: to rear her ugly head then get ready for next month!
Momofboys sorry you got your :bfn: too hugs :hugs:
Smalltowngal that sounds like a very sensible outlook to take, should save you some stress and worry hopefully :thumbup:
Babydust to everyone :dust:


----------



## dcm_mw12

*reading through this whole thread, catching up on everything i missed*


----------



## CaptainMummy

Baby1wanted and momofboys, sorry to hear about your BFNs, theres still time and if not, then you have a nice fresh start next cycle :flower:

Claire, OH was working last night and is away working in Dundee today (2 hours away) so hopefully hes up for it tonight!

I got a great sleep last night, dd decided to sleep until 7.15am, which is totally unheard of for her! Hope all you ladies are doing well :dust:

PS. Berlinbetty keep us posted!!


----------



## nic18

having a wee lazy day today, going to do all the house work and have a pj day lol, 3days until testing, feeling really sick cause of these antibiotics:(! don't think it will be a BFP this month!


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Sorry about yesterday, i didn't respond to the posts because I was too busy getting anxious over my lack of ovulation this month. 

I temped today and it 97.22 so defo no ovulation there. I'm waiting for my new OPKs to arrive, hoping they'll come by lunchtime. Yesterday (typically) I did have my darkest line. I'll post a piccy in another post as this is going to take a while. Still having bad nights sleep as my LO keeps waking when we go to bed, he's usually a good sleeper but has a cold at the moment. 



SmallTownGal said:


> Still no temp spike or + OPK. :cry: I've got great EWCM (it's stretches 2 inches) and fertile feeling cervix but I've pretty much had all that since CD10. It seems like my body wants to O but isn't.
> 
> So, my good news for today is I've kept up with my testing and charting and I've got fertile CM and CP if I ever O, and I'm hoping to BD tonight to keep on schedule there. Hopefully I'll be able to get some good nesting done today. There's a storage alcove in my basement that I'm almost done cleaning/organizing.

Hey hun, I read through all of your post and have to say I feel exactly the same way, I didn't even imagine that I wouldn't ovulate, I just thought that was a given, can't believe CD19 and still no O. Just be reassured that I feel the same so anytime you need to share I'm here, we all are. 

Thanks for responding on my post.



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I did another OPK, what do you ladies think?
> The bottom one is the recent one (around 9pm) top one is at 1pm ish

Certainly looks good hun, get :sex: ing!!! I've heard of peeps ovulating early (think thats what I did with Roscoe last year) and I have even questioned whether I ovulated this cycle during my period, due to the high temps.



Lisasmith said:


> Can someone PLEASE make my chart visible?

I take it you got this sorted hun?



Storked said:


> Why can't we all just know the moment we are pregnant? Wouldn't that be nice

It would be very nice hun, but the moment you get that :bfp: will be so special, you'll be glad it was a surprise. 



Lisasmith said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> Thanks gals! :hugs: I'll start taking both for the rest of this cycle and note both but just plot the oral on FF until next cycle when I'll switch totally to vaginal.
> 
> I'm switching too :) good luck to us!Click to expand...

Maybe I should switch?? What are the advantages, I don't think my chart is too eratic does anyone else?



angel2010 said:


> There are so many lovely ladies on here that I find it hard to keep track of people and have any kind of idea what is going on with everyone.
> As for me, I am on cd 13. I am not expecting to ovulate until around cd 21-24. I have started taking my OKPs at cd 11. Feels like I have so long to wait. Tonight I am going out with the ladies, for a kind of last hoorah. Hoping we catch the first cycle, otherwise I might have to have another hoorah next cycle.:haha:

Hey Angel, welcome back. Just relax and enjoy the quiet period before all the waiting to O and TWW start, enjoy your night out too. 



MomofBoys said:


> hi ladies!! Well Test today was BFN so im sure im out, With all my other pregnancies i had a BFP by 11 or 12 DPO and i was cramping today so im sure AF is on her way :(

I'm sorry MomofBoys, thats super annoying. I'm going to start an October list soon so I'll need testing dates once you know where your at. Fingers crossed for your next cycle.



claire1978 said:


> Mrsmurphy, line is def getting darker, get bonking woman ;)

Hi Claire, you ok at the mo? Any TWW symptoms?



ProudArmyWife said:


> Wow lots to catch up on! I've been MIA the last couple of days been busy with school, work and my LO.
> 
> Just a quick update things have been so so for me. I have started wondering if maybe I ovulated way sooner than I thought as i've been extremely nauseated and tired and have been having AF type cramps but according to the app on my phone that predicts when i should ovulate i would only actually be 2DPO which i know is WAY to soon for symptoms like that :haha: i think its my mind playing tricks on me. I'm not getting my hopes to high for this month since it is my first month off the pill and i have no idea what my cycle is doing. DH and I have been :sex: every few days though so if I did ovulate we should have caught it.
> 
> Weird thing on sunday DH swears he finished but nothing came out of me (TMI) typically afterwards i have semen and stuff come out and there was nada...i told him he was fibing that he didnt actually get his O but he swears up and down that he did :haha: so not really sure what went on there.
> 
> anyways gonna go catch up on everything that has happened lots of luck to ladies testing in the next few days :flower:

Hello, Its a possibility that you O'd sooner, do you fancy charting, its quite useful in knowing where your at. For example I would right now think I was in the TWW if it wasn't for charting, when actually I haven't O'd yet, and although I'm super frustrated by that fact, I'd rather know than not.Good luck. 



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> so last night i could barely sleep.. i kept dreaming about testing bfp ! lol
> 
> ive been having pinching /tugging feelings in left ovaries but sometimes it goes to the right .. and ive been noticing it gets more intense at night .. strange
> 
> nipples seem to be gettin more sore as the days go by ..
> 
> i think the reason that i dont want to test until af is missed is because i dont want to be disappointed .. this month we went HARD on ttc so if im not it would sort of be a let down .. so im thinking positive thoughts and hopefully i get my bfp !
> 
> i have all digitals preg test because they were on sale near me .. but now i may go pick up first response non digi and then test with digi once period is missed or once i get a line on first reponse .. not sure
> 
> ugh this ttw is harder than i thought lol
> 
> BB

Oooh more :bfp: dreams, maybe you're next hun, you certainly have put in lots of hard work. Fingers crossed. 



baby1wanted said:


> Well I've tested but :bfn: boo :-(
> It was a 10 mlU one as well so I'd say I'm out for the month.
> For some reason I'm not as disappointed as in previous months - still a bit gutted and would have loved for a positive but I think I was just being more realistic this month whereas in previous months I've totally convinced myself that I've been pregnant and then been devastated when AF comes.
> Also I think being on here has helped me a lot - so great to get all the support from people who understand what you're going through and have been really over the moon to see some getting their :bfp: :thumbup:
> Oh well, just wait for :witch: to rear her ugly head then get ready for next month!
> Momofboys sorry you got your :bfn: too hugs :hugs:
> Smalltowngal that sounds like a very sensible outlook to take, should save you some stress and worry hopefully :thumbup:
> Babydust to everyone :dust:

Hello there, sorry about your :bfn: is it possible that your a bit early testing? I know I would have tested by now but I suppose until af turns up theres still chance. 



dcm_mw12 said:


> *reading through this whole thread, catching up on everything i missed*

Welcome back dcm_mw12. I know theres alot to catch up on, its easier if you try to have a read each day! Lol. Where abouts are you in your cycle now?



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Baby1wanted and momofboys, sorry to hear about your BFNs, theres still time and if not, then you have a nice fresh start next cycle :flower:
> 
> Claire, OH was working last night and is away working in Dundee today (2 hours away) so hopefully hes up for it tonight!
> 
> I got a great sleep last night, dd decided to sleep until 7.15am, which is totally unheard of for her! Hope all you ladies are doing well :dust:
> 
> PS. Berlinbetty keep us posted!!

Hey MrsMurphy, glad to hear you got a good sleep - ugh I didn't, my poor boy has a cold and is really struggling to sleep. Its so hard temping because of it too. Are you over your cold now?



nic18 said:


> having a wee lazy day today, going to do all the house work and have a pj day lol, 3days until testing, feeling really sick cause of these antibiotics:(! don't think it will be a BFP this month!

Ooooh Nic that sounds nice. I was going to do the same and because I've not slept much its sounds appealing but its such a nice day here today, so I'm going to take Roscoe over to his Grannies after lunch. My big girl has gone back to school today - into year 10!!! Shes 15 in a couple of months! Where has the time gone!

Any ideas where anyone can find my O??? I've lost it........


----------



## Tizy

Heres my last OPK, its the darkest line I've had but still not that dark...so frustrated that I'm run out of OPKs, I ordered when I had 12 left too! 

What do you think?

P.S haha gosh looking at it on here you can hardly see a line......Rarrrrrrrrrrr Lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4050.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CaptainMummy

I hope your opks come today Tizy! Looks like your LH is rising:D Where do you order them from? I accidentally paid for Amazon Prime so I get free next day delivery haha! Im going to do one in the next half hour I think.

Just got back from swimming with dd, have been out since 9.30am and she has just went down for a sleep, so hopefully the next 90 minutes or so will be nice and relaxng for me! OH is working away today so wont be back till about 7pm, but going to watch a dvd and who knows, maybe some BDing (If I can be bothered!)

xx


----------



## LizzieJane

Honestly looking at your chart, I reckon your temp will rise tomorrow or the day after. I have not had a positive opk this month but I have had HSO cervix and EWCM and following that a temp rise. 

Could this opk be the fading away of the LH surge, were your lines before this any darker? The alternative is that your body could be ramping up but didn't OV yet and it may be another 5 or so days away. 

This may be TMI, but the difference for me between when I thought I was going to ovulate and when I did ovulate was when my cervix went so high I could no longer reach it! 

:hugs:


----------



## LizzieJane

Storked, that superpower would be amazing!!! 

I'm sorry about the bfn's baby1wanted and momofboys :( 
:hugs: September will be a good month though! :dust:


----------



## CaptainMummy

I just did my opk, its the darkest one Ive done yet.. definitely darker than yesterdays 1pm one. Im sooo hoping it is even darker tonight :D 

I cant help shake the feeling though that Im getting my hopes up for nothing... I am like 90% sure I wont ovulate or something :/


----------



## Storked

Tizy hope you get your next batch of OPKs soon!

LizzieJane, wouldn't it? :D

MrsMurphy, why do you think you won't ovulate honey? :hugs:

I am pretty dang sure that I am in the TWW. But I have been so laid back this cycle that nothing is certain. It is maddening and really peaceful too


----------



## CaptainMummy

Storked said:


> Tizy hope you get your next batch of OPKs soon!
> 
> LizzieJane, wouldn't it? :D
> 
> MrsMurphy, why do you think you won't ovulate honey? :hugs:
> 
> I am pretty dang sure that I am in the TWW. But I have been so laid back this cycle that nothing is certain. It is maddening and really peaceful too

I dont think I will because it has been soooo long since I had a normal cycle. Havent been normal since DD was born (and obv not when I was pregnant either) so its been... 28 months since I had a normal cycle! My last was 17 days, before that was 53 days so I just find it hard to believe that I will ever have a normal cycle again!

Here are my opks
Top is yesterday 1pm
2nd is yesterday 9pm
bottom is most recent, 1pm today
 



Attached Files:







WP_001078.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Storked

MrsMurphy, have you been to the doctor to see what is going on? Are you taking anything to try and regulate yourself? I have a friend who has very irregular cycles too but it is due to PCOS :(


----------



## Storked

Is it dumb that I am scared to workout hard in the TWW?


----------



## LizzieJane

I think you can workout in moderation. Just no heavy weights or OTT on the cardio. I am scared to swim though, what if some chemicals get up there!!! :haha: I don't know if this is a legitimate worry or me being silly?!


----------



## Storked

angel2010 said:


> There are so many lovely ladies on here that I find it hard to keep track of people and have any kind of idea what is going on with everyone.
> As for me, I am on cd 13. I am not expecting to ovulate until around cd 21-24. I have started taking my OKPs at cd 11. Feels like I have so long to wait. Tonight I am going out with the ladies, for a kind of last hoorah. Hoping we catch the first cycle, otherwise I might have to have another hoorah next cycle.:haha:




LizzieJane said:


> I think you can workout in moderation. Just no heavy weights or OTT on the cardio. I am scared to swim though, what if some chemicals get up there!!! :haha: I don't know if this is a legitimate worry or me being silly?!

I worry about swimming too! It seems like a mild activity but I don't want the water going anywhere :-/


----------



## CaptainMummy

Storked, I went to the doctor and she said it is 99% likely due to me having the depo injection. I had my last injection in December so it seems like ages away, but apparently she said it takes ages to totally leave your system. I hope thats all it is, but its just frustrating that its taking so long!


----------



## Storked

Oh MrsMurphy I am sorry! How stinky :-/


----------



## BerlinBetty

9 dpo and a :bfn:! The doctor is threatening me with a cervical ultrasound. My bloat is apparently worrisome. I figure I have a week left to either get a :bfp: or af is coming early. I ain't letting them stick anything up my hooha until the Red Witch sings!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ugh i am so bloaty and crampy i really feel like af is coming anyday but nothing so far Im only on CD 20 so the :witch: would be really early if she showed now..been having random waves of nausea and a little more tired than normal. i still think it would be way to lucky to get my :bfp: first month off the pill so trying not to read to much into it


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ooh proudarmywife, you never kbow! I hope you get lucky!!

swiming is fine in pregnancy, they have aquanatal classes so surely it will do no harm =) i went swimming alot wen i was pregnant with dd. I actually went today haha (although im not pg so not like it matters!)

Sorry to hear about bfn berlinbetty. I hope you get answers fast xx

Me and oh are just about to watch man on a ledge. Anyone seen it? Maybe get a bit if baby dancing in before bed! Hehe =P


----------



## nic18

ok AF due 8th september :(! usually good at holding it out until AF shows, but really think i will cave tomorrow, think i should?


----------



## angel2010

Congrats to all the BFPs so far!
AFM, I have a pap smear tomorrow and a sort of consult about ttc and vbac (first time seeing him). Hoping it goes well and hoping he can give me some answers on why my cycles are so long.


----------



## Lisasmith

Swimming is fine! Working out in the 2ww is fine too, if it makes you nervous like it does me, use the pregnancy rule of the talk test! If you can talk normally during working out youre fine :)


----------



## claire1978

nic18 said:


> ok AF due 8th september :(! usually good at holding it out until AF shows, but really think i will cave tomorrow, think i should?

Yes def test 2moz then come on here and tell us

What is it with a few of us being bloated, my tummy is really bloated compared to normal but no difference on scales so no reason for it, my allergies are really bad today, i did clean out our guinea pigs that i know im allergic to and i was sweeping up a really dusty part of the garden aswell which may have been a really silly idea, im now snuffly and chesty with sore eyes but im not sure if its general allergies or coz of today, i keep forgetting im in the 2ww, im not holding out any hope for this month


----------



## dcm_mw12

dcm_mw12 said:


> *reading through this whole thread, catching up on everything i missed*

Welcome back dcm_mw12. I know theres alot to catch up on, its easier if you try to have a read each day! Lol. Where abouts are you in your cycle now?

Hello everyone :wave: I'm currently 3dpo hoping to get my BFP on the 21st *fingers crossed*


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

soo here is goes !

so cd 22 and af should show anytime next week .. since i had a 30 day cycle last mth and a 28 for the last 3 mths since coming off pill i should get af anytime after wednesday .. PRAYING FOR A BFP this month ! 

so today was weird .. i felt nausous this morning and actually started craving sweets had a cupcake and ended up throwing it up .. again not reading too much into anything ! ..walking to my car after work and felt very nausous i would of thrown up but held it in cuz im at work ! lol ..nipples are at attention since yesterday and now seem to be getting a little sore .. will see .. hmmm.. its funny because i notice when were all ttc everything seems like a symptom LOL :haha: SO really trying not to read into anything .. hoping only for the best .. ohhh i am bloated and also a lot of gas tmi LOL 

i was a obessed with the gym but i cut back quite a bit dont want to risk anything.. but i was told when ttc 30 mins of cardio a day is good .. but lifting weights i would stay away from and excess exercising for those that were asking .. if u find ur self out of breathe stop and relax .. so now what i do is just take light jogs around the block to keep myself toned .. i have a bad habit of stucking my stomach in - so trying to relax and keep it poked out LOL 

swimming .. its actually recommended that swimming is great while ttc .. and to have a thorough shower after leaving no clorine etc 

but will see guys i refuse to test until af is missed ..lol


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay, congrats Jadey on confirmed :bfp:! :happydance:

--

Sorry about the bfn, baby1wanted! :hug: (And thanks for the encouragement! :hugs:)

--

Tizy, so sorry to hear you are going through what I am going through, but I'm glad to know I'm not alone in this! :hugs: I too thought O would be a given and was sorely shocked that it's CD19 and still no O. :wacko: (I do have faint lines again today on both cheapie and digital, though, along with the super gushy EWCM which usually appears a few days before the most intense O pains when I assume I O, but who knows.) I just saw your board in the regular TTC forum and I'm now hoping that O will eventally come, even if it's super late and our cycles are longer than normal. Thanks for making that board! :kiss:

Re vaginal temping: With that method you don't have to worry about mouth breathing throwing off the temp (esp. if you only mouth breath some nights like when you are stuffed up, like I do). I'm planning on doing both the rest of this cycle to contrast and compare. What's plotted on my chart is the oral and I noted the vaginal in my notes. The vaginal is .18 deg higher for me today. (I also updated my chart to be consistent using all the temps took upon first waking.)

Re your OPK: I think it probably looks like mine, today, from what I can tell by the pic. Light but there.

---

FX'd for bfp opk, MrsMurphy! (Bummer that it's taking your cycles so long to get back to normal! :hugs:)

---



BerlinBetty said:


> 9 dpo and a :bfn:! The doctor is threatening me with a cervical ultrasound. My bloat is apparently worrisome. I figure I have a week left to either get a :bfp: or af is coming early. I ain't letting them stick anything up my hooha until the Red Witch sings!

Bummer. Hopefully you'll get the :bfp: rather than AF!

---



ProudArmyWife said:


> Ugh i am so bloaty and crampy i really feel like af is coming anyday but nothing so far Im only on CD 20 so the :witch: would be really early if she showed now..been having random waves of nausea and a little more tired than normal. i still think it would be way to lucky to get my :bfp: first month off the pill so trying not to read to much into it

Hope you feel better soon (and/or get a bfp). I know what you mean about how it would be too lucky, though. I'm definitely not having hope for a bfp hpt this cycle.

---

I'd probably cave and test early, Nic, lol!

---

Angel, I hope your doc appt goes well and you get some answers!

---

FX'd for :bfp:, dcm_mw12!

---

Dust to all! :dust:


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls, 

Well my Opks arrived yesterday but I didn't do one because I was so fed up with things. My friend came over in the afternoon and we sat in the garden and drank wine instead! My temp did go up a bit but I'm figuring thats from the alcohol (we did end up drinking a fair bit - blame it on the sunshine). Anyway this morning using SMU I got this:.....see piccy at bottom. I know its not positive yet but its close I think. Just hope I haven't missed the surge, anyway tonight when OH is home we are DEFO :sex: (really hoping hes in the mood). Loving the new OPKs (thanks LJ) they're so much easier to read than the other as they have a thicker width. 



LizzieJane said:


> Honestly looking at your chart, I reckon your temp will rise tomorrow or the day after. I have not had a positive opk this month but I have had HSO cervix and EWCM and following that a temp rise.
> 
> Could this opk be the fading away of the LH surge, were your lines before this any darker? The alternative is that your body could be ramping up but didn't OV yet and it may be another 5 or so days away.
> 
> This may be TMI, but the difference for me between when I thought I was going to ovulate and when I did ovulate was when my cervix went so high I could no longer reach it!
> 
> :hugs:

Hey Lj thanks for checking my chart. As Ive just explained its possible that I missed my surge yesterday but hopefully not. My cervix is still HSO - barely reachable and EWCM this morning. Fingers crossed. I see you did O and FF has amended your chart. Yay!!!



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I just did my opk, its the darkest one Ive done yet.. definitely darker than yesterdays 1pm one. Im sooo hoping it is even darker tonight :D
> 
> I cant help shake the feeling though that Im getting my hopes up for nothing... I am like 90% sure I wont ovulate or something :/

Yay so happy your getting those dark OPKs early after everything that happened last cycle. Everything is looking good.



Storked said:


> Tizy hope you get your next batch of OPKs soon!
> 
> LizzieJane, wouldn't it? :D
> 
> MrsMurphy, why do you think you won't ovulate honey? :hugs:
> 
> I am pretty dang sure that I am in the TWW. But I have been so laid back this cycle that nothing is certain. It is maddening and really peaceful too

Thanks Storked. Its good that you're really chilled, fingers crossed for you. 



Storked said:


> Is it dumb that I am scared to workout hard in the TWW?

No not at all, I'm carrying on but defo during the early weeks of pregnancy I always slow down a bit. 



BerlinBetty said:


> 9 dpo and a :bfn:! The doctor is threatening me with a cervical ultrasound. My bloat is apparently worrisome. I figure I have a week left to either get a :bfp: or af is coming early. I ain't letting them stick anything up my hooha until the Red Witch sings!

Oh no....its still early tho hun. Do another tomorrow X



ProudArmyWife said:


> Ugh i am so bloaty and crampy i really feel like af is coming anyday but nothing so far Im only on CD 20 so the :witch: would be really early if she showed now..been having random waves of nausea and a little more tired than normal. i still think it would be way to lucky to get my :bfp: first month off the pill so trying not to read to much into it

Your nausea could be from the progesterone spike??



nic18 said:


> ok AF due 8th september :(! usually good at holding it out until AF shows, but really think i will cave tomorrow, think i should?

Not long now Nic, hang on in there. I would test but thats just me, I can't bear the wait. 



angel2010 said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs so far!
> AFM, I have a pap smear tomorrow and a sort of consult about ttc and vbac (first time seeing him). Hoping it goes well and hoping he can give me some answers on why my cycles are so long.

Hey Angel, glad your ok, hope the docs can advise you well, keep us posted.



claire1978 said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> ok AF due 8th september :(! usually good at holding it out until AF shows, but really think i will cave tomorrow, think i should?
> 
> Yes def test 2moz then come on here and tell us
> 
> What is it with a few of us being bloated, my tummy is really bloated compared to normal but no difference on scales so no reason for it, my allergies are really bad today, i did clean out our guinea pigs that i know im allergic to and i was sweeping up a really dusty part of the garden aswell which may have been a really silly idea, im now snuffly and chesty with sore eyes but im not sure if its general allergies or coz of today, i keep forgetting im in the 2ww, im not holding out any hope for this monthClick to expand...

Oh really feel for you with the allergies, I'm the same, its horrid. I also have bad eczema which has been so much worse since having Roscoe. The pregnancy hormones really helped my skin you see, now they've all gone and its bad! Yay for 2WW, hope I'm there soon too. 



dcm_mw12 said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> *reading through this whole thread, catching up on everything i missed*
> 
> Welcome back dcm_mw12. I know theres alot to catch up on, its easier if you try to have a read each day! Lol. Where abouts are you in your cycle now?
> 
> Hello everyone :wave: I'm currently 3dpo hoping to get my BFP on the 21st *fingers crossed*Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you too DCM. 



SmallTownGal said:


> Yay, congrats Jadey on confirmed :bfp:! :happydance:
> 
> Tizy, so sorry to hear you are going through what I am going through, but I'm glad to know I'm not alone in this! :hugs: I too thought O would be a given and was sorely shocked that it's CD19 and still no O. :wacko: (I do have faint lines again today on both cheapie and digital, though, along with the super gushy EWCM which usually appears a few days before the most intense O pains when I assume I O, but who knows.) I just saw your board in the regular TTC forum and I'm now hoping that O will eventally come, even if it's super late and our cycles are longer than normal. Thanks for making that board! :kiss:
> 
> Re vaginal temping: With that method you don't have to worry about mouth breathing throwing off the temp (esp. if you only mouth breath some nights like when you are stuffed up, like I do). I'm planning on doing both the rest of this cycle to contrast and compare. What's plotted on my chart is the oral and I noted the vaginal in my notes. The vaginal is .18 deg higher for me today. (I also updated my chart to be consistent using all the temps took upon first waking.)
> 
> Re your OPK: I think it probably looks like mine, today, from what I can tell by the pic. Light but there.
> :

Thanks hun, I'm ok, it did me good having a day off from testing and worrying I think. Just hope I've not missed my surge now. I might try the vaginal way once this cycle has finished, depending on how my chart looks. I'm interested to see the difference in your results from temping orally and vaginally. 

Hoping for those O's soon!

Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4078.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 9


----------



## claire1978

Tizy that is quite a dark like, hopefully u havent missed it and 2nite is the nite :flower:

Im going to have to have a nap after lunch when my youngest goes down for a sleep, im so tired and can feel a headache coming on, i havent used my treadmill today but will go on it later


----------



## CaptainMummy

Oooh tizy! Lovely to see a dark line!I accidentally threw last nights opk in the bin haha, so I have no idea what it was like :dohh: I have also not temped the last few days! I wake up like a zombie and just forget! Oops. We BD'd last night anyway, so will probably just do it every 2 days or so and see how we go.

Next cycle I will be waaaay more strict with my temping :D


----------



## Tizy

Done another OPK at 2pm but it doesn't look any darker?? Do you think I missed my surge yesterday?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4080.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hopeful2539

Aargghhhh 2ww is driving me mad!!! I'm now 4dpo and I've a long wait yet. Seem to be having some signs but unsure what they mean or I they mean anything at all :/ 
I am having sharp twinges in both my left and right ovaries which are on and off throughout the day. Also having yellow snot thick mucus -sorry TMI, but never experienced this before. 

Hoping they are positive signs
Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## robinson380

Tizy I think it looks a little darker. Get busy :):sex:


----------



## Tizy

robinson380 said:


> Tizy I think it looks a little darker. Get busy :):sex:

Thanks Robinson, I'm not sure, maybe they're about the same. Even if my +OPK was yesterday (we didn't DTD yesterday) am I still in with a chance today if we get to it when OH comes home? 

MrsMurphy I'm going to go back and look at yours. Defo be strict with ya temping becuase at least you know then whether you O'd. 

Hopeful, its hard but try not to think about symptoms during the first week of the 2WW. Fingers crossed for you. 

Thanks XX


----------



## mrs_kboy

Hey ladies :) Congratulations to all who got their BFP!!!
AF has turned up so im now into cycle #2
Good luck everyone 
xx


----------



## baby1wanted

MrsKboy - sorry AF ogt you sending you hugs :hugs:

Tizy that 2pm line definitely looks darker to me - get your OH up those stairs as soon as he's home!! :sex:


----------



## Flyons

Tizy said:


> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> Tizy I think it looks a little darker. Get busy :):sex:
> 
> Thanks Robinson, I'm not sure, maybe they're about the same. Even if my +OPK was yesterday (we didn't DTD yesterday) am I still in with a chance today if we get to it when OH comes home?
> 
> MrsMurphy I'm going to go back and look at yours. Defo be strict with ya temping becuase at least you know then whether you O'd.
> 
> Hopeful, its hard but try not to think about symptoms during the first week of the 2WW. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Thanks XXClick to expand...

hi tizy! I think you still have a shot. doesn't the surge lead up to 24 h before ovulation. So if today is ovulation day your eggs will hopefully be waiting for the sperm!

@hopeful also 4dpo ugggg. really hoping im not getting an early visit from af.


----------



## SmallTownGal

OMG OMG, I got my smilie face today!!! :wohoo: I totally wasn't expecting it today (isn't that always the way?) I'm so glad I have the CB digital to double check the cheapie Kroger brand I've got, or I would have thought it wasn't quite positive yet. Apparently Kroger brand is positive with half-positive (where the darkest part at the edge counts). Hopefully the one step cheapie OPK's on order from Amazon (that are due to arrive tomorrow) will have a more clear positive, but at least now I know what positive looks like in Kroger brand. :D

Here are some pics to show you what I mean:

https://www.sailorlum.com/CD20%20C1%209-6-12%20Positive%20Kroger%20and%20digi%202nd%20pic.JPG

https://www.sailorlum.com/CD20%20C1%209-6-12%20Positive%20Kroger.JPG

It's perfect timing since we're due to BD tonight anyway. Now to see if I can pull off the SMEP plan. :sex:

I will definitely be keeping some CB digis on hand to check suspected positives from now on, esp. since I'll need to learn what my positive looks like on the one step OPKs.

I've also now started saving and labeling/dating my OPK's so I can chart the progression (I saved and labeled/dated yesterday's and will do so with todays). Now that I know my body is producing the proper levels of LH and estrogen to at least get a positive OPK (with FMU no less) I feel much relieved. From now on I'll just assume that O is eventually coming until I see AF. (I'm not going to worry if my temps don't line up this month, but if they do I'll be glad to see it.) Vag temp is .22 higher than oral temp, today, but they both dipped at least a little (but the dip was more pronounced with the oral - I'm pretty sure I mouth breathed last night).



Tizy said:


> Done another OPK at 2pm but it doesn't look any darker?? Do you think I missed my surge yesterday?

It's looks darker, to me! :D I'm glad to see you've got a darker line today! FX'd for a clear bfp opk for you! Could this be a brand that half-positives count on? You can call the company and ask them (if it's from BabyWishes.org, then half-positives definitely count according to this site: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#13) or take a digital test to try and confirm, if it would ease your worries and they aren't too expensive in your area (got mine on sale).

Either way, I hope you and your OH can get some BDing in tonight!



Tizy said:


> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> Tizy I think it looks a little darker. Get busy :):sex:
> 
> Thanks Robinson, I'm not sure, maybe they're about the same. Even if my +OPK was yesterday (we didn't DTD yesterday) am I still in with a chance today if we get to it when OH comes home?Click to expand...

Yeah, you've still got a chance because you could O within 12 to 24 or even 48 hours of getting the positive, and the egg could live for 12 to 24 hours. So even if you missed your surge yesterday, you've got a chance, I think. FX'd!

---

Hang in there Hopeful! I know it's easier said than done, but try not to think about it too much. What worked for me yesterday was noting my symptoms and saying "I'm just noting this for later review at the end of the cycle." and then I got busy doing something else...well, it took a few minutes to tear myself away from my chart, but I managed it. ...We'll see how well I do during the TWW though, lol.

FX'd for you to get that bfp when the time comes to test! :dust:

---

Sorry you got AF, mrs_kboy :hug:

---

Flyons, FX'd for no early AF for you and a bfp come testing time! :dust:

~~~~

Now I'm going to call DH and tell him I got my first + OPK!


----------



## baby1wanted

Great news smalltowngal! Good luck with the SMEP and enjoy the next few days! :winkwink:


----------



## angel2010

Tizy- 2pm definitely looks darker
Smalltowngal-Congrats, get to BDing!!
AFM, I had a pap smear this morning and touched on vbac and he sounds like he will be super supportive!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Just got my new IC babi one step OPK's in the mail today, so I used one to see what the bfp would look like on it. It is much clearer than on the Kroger one! The off-brand Kroger OPK had the wimpiest bfp line, and babi one step has a lovely thick dark line. Very easy to read. I highly recommend them (you can get them on Amazon for $12 for a pack of 50).

Here's a pic:

https://www.sailorlum.com/CD20%20C1%209-6-12%20Positive%20babi%20one%20step.JPG

MUUUUCH easier to read. As easy as the smilie face on the CB digital.

Told my mom about finally getting my bfp opk, and she was happy to know I got a nice surge. :)

My poor mom, though, had a bad reaction to a new pain med they gave her for her leg (she has a slipped disk which is pinching a leg nerve and causing lots of pain) and she was very sick the previous two days (not only did it make her throw up, but she got hallucinations and muscle twitching!). And that was from one pill only! :shock: No more of that med for her. She's better now, but discouraged that so many pain meds make her sick (and she doesn't like taking them to begin with, since like me, she hates being doped up). Hopefully they can find something else for her to take until she can get in to have the nerve burned (which may or may not get rid of the pain).



angel2010 said:


> Tizy- 2pm definitely looks darker
> Smalltowngal-Congrats, get to BDing!!
> AFM, I had a pap smear this morning and touched on vbac and he sounds like he will be super supportive!

;)

Glad the doc is sounding supportive! :)


----------



## SmallTownGal

Oh, almost forgot to mention that DH was happy to hear I got a +OPK, since I'd been worried. He wasn't worried, but it's easier not to worry when it isn't your body not doing as expected, lol. :p And he's too busy worried about all the "when the baby is born" worries. He's sure one will be born and has skipped ahead in the worry dept :haha: Work is stressing him today, but fortunately he finds DTD to be a good stress reliever. :blush: As long as work don't work him till he's ready to drop and feeling crispy, anyway. So hopefully they don't crispify him.


----------



## angel2010

SmallTownGal said:


> My poor mom, though, had a bad reaction to a new pain med they gave her for her leg (she has a slipped disk which is pinching a leg nerve and causing lots of pain) and she was very sick the previous two days (not only did it make her throw up, but she got hallucinations and muscle twitching!). And that was from one pill only! :shock: No more of that med for her. She's better now, but discouraged that so many pain meds make her sick (and she doesn't like taking them to begin with, since like me, she hates being doped up). Hopefully they can find something else for her to take until she can get in to have the nerve burned (which may or may not get rid of the pain).

Hope they find something for your mom!


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm out this month :( I knew it was a long shot one month after the pill but oh well


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Lisasmith said:


> I'm out this month :( I knew it was a long shot one month after the pill but oh well

sorry to hear this Lisasmith :hugs: im the same way trying not to get my hopes up as i know its kinda unrealistic to think it will happen first month off the pill. lots of babydust for next month!


----------



## Lisasmith

ProudArmyWife said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month :( I knew it was a long shot one month after the pill but oh well
> 
> sorry to hear this Lisasmith :hugs: im the same way trying not to get my hopes up as i know its kinda unrealistic to think it will happen first month off the pill. lots of babydust for next month!Click to expand...

Thanks honey <3 this thread has thrown us a few :bfp: 's this month so FX for next month


----------



## angel2010

Sorry Lisasmith and Mrs_kboy:( FX that next month is your month!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies 

sorry for those that had the WITCH show up ! keep at it ! hoping next cycle is u!!

and for those with positive opk ! yaaaaa! get to BDing lol 

so here goes the update for me today 

still feeling nausous every now and then .. but something weird happened today .. im 5 or 6 dpo and went to the washroom and when i wiped there was streaks of blood on the tissue enough to notice it .. i got disappointed because i thought af was coming early.. but it was too early for it .. its expected next week friday saturday .. so wiped a few more times and still little streaks of blood.. went back to work and went back to washroom a few hours after and there was nothing .. its like it didnt happen.. no leaks on undies nothing ..

i asked my friend whos expecting her first in a month and she said she had the same thing and around the same time .. she said it possiblly could be implantation bleeding .. again ladies not thinkin too much of it going to patiently wait until af is missed ..

googling like crazy implantation bleeding though ..

any thoughts on this ladies ??


----------



## angel2010

FX for implantation bleeding BlackBeauty!


----------



## Lisasmith

Fx honey!


----------



## baby1wanted

Lisasmith - sorry :af: got you, sending you hugs and Fx'd for you next month

Blackbeauty - that definitely sounds positive especially if it's not happened to you before, Fx'd!!

:dust:


----------



## claire1978

BB def sounds like implantation, im 6dpo today i think, wish i would get some signs but nothing yet


----------



## nic18

i'm out ladies :( :(! AF just showed :(


----------



## NDTaber9211

nic18 said:


> i'm out ladies :( :(! AF just showed :(

Sorry nic:hugs: next moth will be your month!


----------



## nic18

NDTaber9211 said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> i'm out ladies :( :(! AF just showed :(
> 
> Sorry nic:hugs: next moth will be your month!Click to expand...

thanks hun :)


----------



## claire1978

Boo to all the af's showing, good luck next month


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

Well after my excitement yesterday, I slowly started to become more and more disappointed throughout the day. My 7pm OPk was alot less noticeable than the others I'd did yesterday.

Then when OH came home he was in a funny mood and later after tea and getting Roscoe to bed I tried helping him relax with a massage but he wasn't at all receptive to my advances and said he wasn't in the mood for :sex: 

Its been such a frustrating time, I've no idea if I've O'd, I'm started to think that I missed seeing a positive day before yesterday (I could have caught the tail end of the surge, even if I did its too late because we didn't DTD) but no temp rise either today. Plus the last time we :sex: was Sunday so doubtful that the little swimmers could last that long even if I did O :-( 

I feel horrible today, just really confused and starting to wonder how we're gonna move forward with this over the coming months. I just want this horrible cycle to be over now. I'm gonna have to have a proper sit down chat with him about it all. We are serious about having another and i don't want it to drag on for months and months, I'm 35 next month and I would like there to be as little as possible gap between the babies. Maybe I should suggest a plan like SMEP but then i don't know how we tackle the fact that his sex drive seems to be on the lesser side. I know I'm in my sexual prime and he was when he was 18 but still!!!! Its knocked my confidence too if I'm honest :-( :cry:

If any charters fancy taking a look at my chart to advise me that'd be helpful, its at the bottom of my sig. I'll pop up the pics of my Opks in a bit too.



mrs_kboy said:


> Hey ladies :) Congratulations to all who got their BFP!!!
> AF has turned up so im now into cycle #2
> Good luck everyone
> xx

Sorry to hear that hun. Please stick around tho as we'll be starting an october list soon. 



Flyons said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> Tizy I think it looks a little darker. Get busy :):sex:
> 
> Hi Flyons, thanks for your support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG, I got my smilie face today!!! :wohoo: I totally wasn't expecting it today (isn't that always the way?) I'm so glad I have the CB digital to double check the cheapie Kroger brand I've got, or I would have thought it wasn't quite positive yet. Apparently Kroger brand is positive with half-positive (where the darkest part at the edge counts). Hopefully the one step cheapie OPK's on order from Amazon (that are due to arrive tomorrow) will have a more clear positive, but at least now I know what positive looks like in Kroger brand. :DClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Smalltowngal, I'm so happy for you, great that your OH is making a big effort. Hope you get your bfp this month.
> 
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Tizy- 2pm definitely looks darker
> Smalltowngal-Congrats, get to BDing!!
> AFM, I had a pap smear this morning and touched on vbac and he sounds like he will be super supportive!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Angel, glad your doctor is being supportive about the Vbac, I can understand why you'd want to try to go ahead with this and I've heard lots of success stories about this too.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> I'm out this month :( I knew it was a long shot one month after the pill but oh wellClick to expand...
> 
> Oh thats pants Lisasmith, sorry hun, lets hope next month is our month eh? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, sorry for those that had the WITCH show up ! keep at it ! hoping next cycle is u!!
> i asked my friend whos expecting her first in a month and she said she had the same thing and around the same time .. she said it possiblly could be implantation bleeding .. again ladies not thinkin too much of it going to patiently wait until af is missed ..
> 
> googling like crazy implantation bleeding though ..
> 
> any thoughts on this ladies ??Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like Progesterone nausea and implantation bleeding to me hun, fingers crossed for you....X
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> i'm out ladies :( :(! AF just showed :(Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Nic, sorry hun. Seems like a few of us are very disappointed today. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> i'm out ladies :( :(! AF just showed :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry nic:hugs: next moth will be your month!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ND, how you getting on, when are you going to test??? Exciting
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok, Claire I know you've got no symptoms but thats not necessarily a bad thing, I didn't get many with roscoe or Holly during the TWW, it was around 4-5 weeks that I got sore boobs and really really tired.
> 
> Right I'm gonna go off and have a cry now. :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Lisasmith

nic18 said:


> i'm out ladies :( :(! AF just showed :(

Came for me today too! Ttc buddies for this month!


----------



## nic18

Lisasmith said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> i'm out ladies :( :(! AF just showed :(
> 
> Came for me today too! Ttc buddies for this month!Click to expand...

yeah sounds good :)! already worked out i will be testing on 7th october :)


----------



## claire1978

Tizy how frustrating for u but dont worry these swimmers can survive 5 days i think so ur still in with a chance, its not over till the witch rears her ugly head

After me saying i feel ok, ive started getting abit crampy, really hard to explain but its making me feel abit sicky, i could just be overly sympton spotting tho, we will see


----------



## nic18

tizy :hugs2: sometimes having a little cry helps abit :) i hope you feel abit better about everything soon!!


----------



## Tizy

They are defo getting a bit lighter. 

You reckon I should just stop doing them, or carry on for a few more days?

Thanks for the nice messages. X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4099.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Storked

Tizy :hugs:


----------



## nic18

keep trying tizy!


----------



## Lisasmith

nic18 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> i'm out ladies :( :(! AF just showed :(
> 
> Came for me today too! Ttc buddies for this month!Click to expand...
> 
> yeah sounds good :)! already worked out i will be testing on 7th october :)Click to expand...

I'll be on the 5th af due on the 8th


----------



## nic18

my AF shows on the 7th, i don't like to test early lol


----------



## LizzieJane

Morning ladies,

I am sorry about all the AF's :dust: for september though! 

congrats on the +ve opk smalltowngal! 

oh han :hugs: I've re read through the last few pages of posts, it does sound like you ovulated, fingers crossed for temp rise tomorrow. did you get your LH surge on CD19 or CD20, your chart says CD19 and your pics say CD20? If it is CD20 you would probably ovulate today and expect a temp rise tomorrow. I think. also it looks like you had disrupted sleep on your chart so that could be why your temps are low. my temps rose very slowly, not everyones go straight up. FF didn't even confirm it till 5DPO. also we didn't BD a lot around ovulation because it came out of the blue. the egg can survive for 24-48 hours and sperms can swim fast (I googled this a lot!!) so if you can BD today there is still hope :dust:


I think I am 7DPO, my temps went up (but not as much as I've seen on anyone elses chart) and today they went down really really low. I hope it was just a blip. the killing ovary cramps have gone anyway, which I think is a good sign that I ovulated. just have dull cramps now. trying not to symptom spot because I've been a bit poorly the last few days. I just really hope that the illness didn't make my temp spike and it wasn't another fake ovulation! :dohh:


----------



## Tizy

Thanks so much Lj, 

Yeh my sleeps been awful because the little one is going through a developmental leap and has taken to getting up in the middle of the night!! Last night he was awake from 1.30pm until 4.30pm!! Luckily my OH and I shared the task of staying up and trying to get him back off to sleep. 

Last night I took my temp at 1.30am (thinking it was my alarm waking me to temp but actually it was Roscoe) and it was 97.26 then I managed to get a bit of sleep and took it again at 5.30am and it was virtually the same 97.27. I usually take it around 4am. 

On CD19 i didn't test Opk (so stupid) as my friend came over and the OPKs were annoying me so I could have got my + then? Then yesterday they were darkest they've been but not positive? Today seems like they are fading out. So who knows. Like you said time will tell. 

Your chart looks fine. I think some ladies get a dip in temps at implantation, so I'd say that's what that is. Really hope its your month. XX


----------



## LizzieJane

I have just seen so many BFN opks and hpts this year, I just can't get my hopes up anymore! The more I think about the possibility of being PG, the more gutting that single pink line is!!! We will see what this weekend brings.

Good luck with the temps :dust:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

quick update before i go to class i woke up 3 times in the middle of the night last night to go pee. and one of those times i couldn't get back to sleep. still having AF like cramps on and off. if im not pregnant i need to figure out why im peeing so such cause its just not normal the amount of trips i make to the bathroom :haha: im really fighting the urge to test because i really have no idea when i O'ed. with this being my.first month of the pill i don't know what much cycles are doing. i could test next week as the 13th would be a 28 days.cycle but.i think im gonna try.and hold of till the 17th(my.birthday :flower:) if there is still not sign of AF

good luck to all the ladies whose test date is coming and sorry to those whose AF arrived hopefully next month will be your month


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all

Nic - sorry AF got you, you've had a miserable month with being ill as well. Sending you hugs and babydust for next month 
:hugs::dust::hugs:

Tizy - so sorry to see you're feeling this way. I agree, have a good cry and let it all out. And I think it's fair for you to sit down at some point (once you're feeling a bit brighter and not too emotional) with OH and have a proper chat about things. If he does want another LO then he needs to remember that he has a part to play too! I did the same with my DH at the start of this cycle as I felt we'd missed out on proper BD time the month before. He was upset to see how upset I was when AF showed (my 2 SILs announced their pregnancies the same week!) so I just gently pointed out that although I would never force him into BDing there were times when it was going to be on the agenda if he wants to get a :bfp:
And he really came through this month, we were both poorly with chest infections but he did his duty when called upon! 
Sending you lots and lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
(Won't comment on the OPKs as I've never used them x)

I'm still in limbo. I'm somewhere between 14-16 dpo. Got a :bfn: at 12-14 dpo but no sign of :witch:. My cycles have been a bit all over the place since I came off BC but they seemed to be settling and I do know that I've always come on on day 14 after the last day I think I've ovulated, which would be today. I've got loads of white CM which I don't normally have immediately prior to AF, my boobs are sore which is normal for me but a new thing is extremely sensitive nipples, like so sensitive I whip my bra off the moment I get home! (sorry TMI!). I'm also really tired last 2 days, yesterday couldn't even be bothered making myself dinner (DH is away) and today have taken a couple of hours off work as I couldn't face the afternoon (do quite a physical job). I know they're all possible pregnancy signs but the last few months have taught me not to count on anything. Like to say that I'm strong enough to just wait and see if AF comes but in reality know that I'll test tomorrow morning.

Hugs to everyone who needs them :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

I wonder if im going thru implantation, cramps on and off all day, really quite noticeable and gravitating to my bak and making me feel abit sicky :/ any ideas girls?


----------



## robinson380

sounds very hopeful claire :) Good luck.


----------



## claire1978

robinson380 said:


> sounds very hopeful claire :) Good luck.

I hope it is but seriously dont remember this from other times, the thought of eating dinner isnt sitting well at this precise moment, feel eurgh


----------



## CaptainMummy

Robinson... Loving your siggy!! =D xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am thinking about testing at 10 dpo. I know I should wait but I am just itching to test!


----------



## jellybean87

hi everyone sorry i've been awol! i've been struggling a bit with whats going on with me, so have stepped back for a few days, and now there is about 30 odd pages to catch up on!!! So thats too many, but i'm here again, and hope everyone is ok. 

Just checked pg.1 and seen robinson and jadey have BFP!!! congrats to both of you


----------



## baby1wanted

jellybean87 said:


> hi everyone sorry i've been awol! i've been struggling a bit with whats going on with me, so have stepped back for a few days, and now there is about 30 odd pages to catch up on!!! So thats too many, but i'm here again, and hope everyone is ok.
> 
> Just checked pg.1 and seen robinson and jadey have BFP!!! congrats to both of you

Welcome back jellybean, hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## nic18

*baby1wanted-*thank you! currently have the house to myself AF away to work and wont be home until 4am, so i'm just getting snuggled up with my cats :haha: how sad! with a big bag of crisps in my jimjams and a bottle :haha: of rose :)! hope AF stays away for you! 
*claire*- really hope its ib for you! my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## baby1wanted

nic18 said:


> *baby1wanted-*thank you! currently have the house to myself AF away to work and wont be home until 4am, so i'm just getting snuggled up with my cats :haha: how sad! with a big bag of crisps in my jimjams and a bottle :haha: of rose :)! hope AF stays away for you!
> *claire*- really hope its ib for you! my fingers are crossed for you!

Sounds perfect, my DH away for the weekend so I'm snuggled in bed watching the iplayer on the laptop. I've got popcorn and would love the rose but trying to stay off until AF arrives so it's a cuppa tea for me! Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

my dh is at the gym.. i refuse to work out until i know if i am preggies or not .. trying noto to stress my body or self out ..

sitting here on the couch and feeling mild cramping and down there constantly feels wet ! i keep checking washroom to see if af has arrived .. but af shouldnt be here until next week sometime ..

ill start testing on friday saturday once af is completely missed if it is .. 

praying i get bfp this month ! im 6 or 7 dpo today 

hows everyone else doing today ?


----------



## claire1978

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> my dh is at the gym.. i refuse to work out until i know if i am preggies or not .. trying noto to stress my body or self out ..
> 
> sitting here on the couch and feeling mild cramping and down there constantly feels wet ! i keep checking washroom to see if af has arrived .. but af shouldnt be here until next week sometime ..
> 
> ill start testing on friday saturday once af is completely missed if it is ..
> 
> praying i get bfp this month ! im 6 or 7 dpo today
> 
> hows everyone else doing today ?

we are about the same stage along and ive been getting cramping today too so hopefully its implantation for both of us :flower:


----------



## Storked

Does anybody else just become mostly sad during the TWW? It is such an emotional roller coaster. Ugh.


----------



## Lisasmith

nic18 said:


> my AF shows on the 7th, i don't like to test early lol

I am a poas addict


----------



## nic18

lol i'm quite good, used to be really bad :(! calmed down abit now


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

claire1978 said:


> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> my dh is at the gym.. i refuse to work out until i know if i am preggies or not .. trying noto to stress my body or self out ..
> 
> sitting here on the couch and feeling mild cramping and down there constantly feels wet ! i keep checking washroom to see if af has arrived .. but af shouldnt be here until next week sometime ..
> 
> ill start testing on friday saturday once af is completely missed if it is ..
> 
> praying i get bfp this month ! im 6 or 7 dpo today
> 
> hows everyone else doing today ?
> 
> we are about the same stage along and ive been getting cramping today too so hopefully its implantation for both of us :flower:Click to expand...

hey claire when is ur af expected to come ???

i honestly keep going to check for af LOL 

but crramping seems to be only on side and i also have been have such weird dreams!


----------



## baby1wanted

Storked said:


> Does anybody else just become mostly sad during the TWW? It is such an emotional roller coaster. Ugh.

Sorry you're feeling sad, the 2WW is rubbish :-(
Sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

nic18 said:


> lol i'm quite good, used to be really bad :(! calmed down abit now

I no lie, went through about 15 tests this cycle :rofl: I won't be so bad this time. 1 pack of opks and a 3 pack of frer. Absolutely no testing until 12 dpo


----------



## claire1978

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> my dh is at the gym.. i refuse to work out until i know if i am preggies or not .. trying noto to stress my body or self out ..
> 
> sitting here on the couch and feeling mild cramping and down there constantly feels wet ! i keep checking washroom to see if af has arrived .. but af shouldnt be here until next week sometime ..
> 
> ill start testing on friday saturday once af is completely missed if it is ..
> 
> praying i get bfp this month ! im 6 or 7 dpo today
> 
> hows everyone else doing today ?
> 
> we are about the same stage along and ive been getting cramping today too so hopefully its implantation for both of us :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hey claire when is ur af expected to come ???
> 
> i honestly keep going to check for af LOL
> 
> but crramping seems to be only on side and i also have been have such weird dreams!Click to expand...

i think af is due 16th sept but i will start testing from monday i think coz im impatient, when is ur af due?

my cramping has settled down abit now, still abit pinchy now and again and ive been dreaming quite abit too which i dont normally or at least i dont rememeber them

good luck for both of us


----------



## baby1wanted

Lisasmith said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> lol i'm quite good, used to be really bad :(! calmed down abit now
> 
> I no lie, went through about 15 tests this cycle :rofl: I won't be so bad this time. 1 pack of opks and a 3 pack of frer. Absolutely no testing until 12 dpoClick to expand...

:rofl: Ha ha ha that made me LOL!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

baby1wanted said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> lol i'm quite good, used to be really bad :(! calmed down abit now
> 
> I no lie, went through about 15 tests this cycle :rofl: I won't be so bad this time. 1 pack of opks and a 3 pack of frer. Absolutely no testing until 12 dpoClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Ha ha ha that made me LOL!!!Click to expand...

When I start peeing on sticks in the back yard to fulfill my obsession, then I'll know I have a problem ;)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Storked said:


> Does anybody else just become mostly sad during the TWW? It is such an emotional roller coaster. Ugh.

I feel ya. I've gone from completely defeated to very hopeful, back to defeated. I just want to know! I want to know if I need to start gearing up for another cycle or not. 

We will get through this together! :hugs:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Lisasmith said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> my AF shows on the 7th, i don't like to test early lol
> 
> I am a poas addictClick to expand...

yea i just cant bring myself to test early.. weird feeling lol


----------



## dcm_mw12

Anyone testing the 21st?


----------



## nic18

thanks for updating next months testing tizy!! :)


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

claire1978 said:


> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> my dh is at the gym.. i refuse to work out until i know if i am preggies or not .. trying noto to stress my body or self out ..
> 
> sitting here on the couch and feeling mild cramping and down there constantly feels wet ! i keep checking washroom to see if af has arrived .. but af shouldnt be here until next week sometime ..
> 
> ill start testing on friday saturday once af is completely missed if it is ..
> 
> praying i get bfp this month ! im 6 or 7 dpo today
> 
> hows everyone else doing today ?
> 
> we are about the same stage along and ive been getting cramping today too so hopefully its implantation for both of us :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hey claire when is ur af expected to come ???
> 
> i honestly keep going to check for af LOL
> 
> but crramping seems to be only on side and i also have been have such weird dreams!Click to expand...
> 
> i think af is due 16th sept but i will start testing from monday i think coz im impatient, when is ur af due?
> 
> my cramping has settled down abit now, still abit pinchy now and again and ive been dreaming quite abit too which i dont normally or at least i dont rememeber them
> 
> good luck for both of usClick to expand...

cramping as settled down for me but still feeling wet feeling down there ...
and af due between sept 13 to 15th anywhere around there ..

im soo tempted to test but i will hold off until next week friday saturday 

which preg tests will u be using ?? i have all digitals which are quote expensive so thats one reason i want to hold off


----------



## NDTaber9211

UGH! I just noticed that I was producing EWCM again and I don't know why. AF is suppose to be here on the 12th so I know I'm not ovulating. I was using opk's and I got a + on the 29th. I've had this happen before and the witch got me a few days later. I am so very not happy right now.


----------



## SmallTownGal

(Computer crashed in the middle of writing this reply, and I had to do a rewrite hours later :comp: )

Sorry that AF showed up, Lisasmith and Nic! :hug:

FX'd for implantation bleeding, BlackBeauty!



Tizy said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Well after my excitement yesterday, I slowly started to become more and more disappointed throughout the day. My 7pm OPk was alot less noticeable than the others I'd did yesterday.
> 
> Then when OH came home he was in a funny mood and later after tea and getting Roscoe to bed I tried helping him relax with a massage but he wasn't at all receptive to my advances and said he wasn't in the mood for :sex:
> 
> Its been such a frustrating time, I've no idea if I've O'd, I'm started to think that I missed seeing a positive day before yesterday (I could have caught the tail end of the surge, even if I did its too late because we didn't DTD) but no temp rise either today. Plus the last time we :sex: was Sunday so doubtful that the little swimmers could last that long even if I did O :-(
> 
> I feel horrible today, just really confused and starting to wonder how we're gonna move forward with this over the coming months. I just want this horrible cycle to be over now. I'm gonna have to have a proper sit down chat with him about it all. We are serious about having another and i don't want it to drag on for months and months, I'm 35 next month and I would like there to be as little as possible gap between the babies. Maybe I should suggest a plan like SMEP but then i don't know how we tackle the fact that his sex drive seems to be on the lesser side. I know I'm in my sexual prime and he was when he was 18 but still!!!! Its knocked my confidence too if I'm honest :-( :cry:
> 
> If any charters fancy taking a look at my chart to advise me that'd be helpful, its at the bottom of my sig. I'll pop up the pics of my Opks in a bit too.
> 
> Right I'm gonna go off and have a cry now. :cry::cry::cry:

Oh, Tizy, I'm so sorry to hear things have gone pants again! :( :hugs: Maybe your body tried to O again and didn't quite make it and you'll have a 35 day cycle, or something (it took three bouts of gearing up before I finally got my surge). Or maybe you O'd and missed the surge that one day and your temps will go up to confirm. Looking at your chart I could see either of those happening. Or maybe you're just having a funky cycle and it will go back to normal next cycle. FX'd for something positive cycle-wise!

And I'm very sure it's just stress (and probably frizzly colon) affecting your OH's libido. I think the sit down chat is a good idea, and will hopefully sort things. Maybe he's worried about raising two small children at once, even though he wants another and/or maybe something at his work is stressing him out. And I'd tell him how you feel, about your confidence being shaken.

Big hugs! :hug:

PS: I think SMEP can be a bit tricky to pull off, even if libidos are high (since you never know when someone will get sick or overworked or something), and I'll consider it a bonus if I can pull it off someday. Tonight, my plans to SMEP BD were foiled by a storm coming in and giving DH and I sinus ick so that we felt like we'd been run over by a truck and then backed over - that's just not conducive for :sex: for either of us, lol (even though my mood was still good and my lady bits still felt primed from hormones, I was still very tired, and with DH the spirit was willing but the flesh was weak). :blush: But doing it every two days in the fertile time is perfectly good coverage, I think, and gives a day of rest and recharge. I'd try that first and see how it goes. My plan is to BD every two from CD8 to 5 days after +OPK (and pull off a proper SMEP if I can as a bonus).



Tizy said:


> They are defo getting a bit lighter.
> 
> You reckon I should just stop doing them, or carry on for a few more days?
> 
> Thanks for the nice messages. X

I'd keep doing them. :hugs2: You could ramp back up again, like I did. The third time was the charm for me, maybe it will be for you too, if you didn't O that one day.

---



LizzieJane said:


> I think I am 7DPO, my temps went up (but not as much as I've seen on anyone elses chart) and today they went down really really low. I hope it was just a blip. the killing ovary cramps have gone anyway, which I think is a good sign that I ovulated. just have dull cramps now. trying not to symptom spot because I've been a bit poorly the last few days. I just really hope that the illness didn't make my temp spike and it wasn't another fake ovulation! :dohh:

Yeah, I think the killing O cramps going away is a good sign. FX'd that you didn't have a fake O due to illness and that it was an implantation dip or something.

---

FX'd your symptoms are harbingers of the :bfp:, baby1wanted and Claire!

---

Welcome back, JellyBean! Hope you are doing okay now. :hugs:

---



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> sitting here on the couch and feeling mild cramping and down there constantly feels wet ! i keep checking washroom to see if af has arrived .. but af shouldnt be here until next week sometime ..
> 
> ill start testing on friday saturday once af is completely missed if it is ..
> 
> praying i get bfp this month ! im 6 or 7 dpo today

I get that cramping and wetness that has me checking for AF, too, at some points during my cycle, quite often. Last cycle it happened after O, and this cycle it happened before (although it might happen again this cycle, who knows). It's jolting, isn't it? It can also be a PG symptom, too, from what I've read. (Won't do me much good for symptom spotting, since it happens to me so often, but for you and Claire it could deffo be a symptom).

FX'd and prayers for you to get that bfp!

---



Storked said:


> Does anybody else just become mostly sad during the TWW? It is such an emotional roller coaster. Ugh.

:hugs: It'll probably be that way for me at C#3, since these first two cycles if I don't get PG yet, I will be consoled by the fact that I can then ride whatever I want at the Disney World and Harry Potter parks, and it's only the first two months and I don't expect to get PG quite that quick, anyway (but of course, if I get PG in C#1 or C#2 I will be so thrilled and happy to forgo the rides).

---

NDTaber, :hug: Hang in there! I've heard that EWCM can be an early sign of PG, too, so don't lose all hope yet.

---

News for me...

First, thanks for all those who offered me congrats and advice and whatnot, just in case I didn't get that "thank you" box ticked! <3 :kiss:

As I mentioned earlier, my plans to SMEP BD were foiled tonight, so hopefully we will feel up to BD tomorrow. We are going shopping and eating out, tomorrow, so it'll be a nice date night (as long as we don't feel like poop, lol).

My temp went up a bit today, which is promising. Not a sharp rise, but a rise nonetheless. But I've vowed to assume I O'd unless a doc tells me otherwise, esp if I get a +opk (who knows, I might be one of those rare women who don't get the crosshairs producing temp spike, after all).

I suspect I O'd last night or in the wee hours of the morning, as my opk's have gone back to neg, with a light line today in both one step and CB digi. I also had some brown spotting in my CM today, which is a good sign, although that can happen before O too. I had extra good EWCM yesterday night, so those :spermy: should be waiting for my eggy, regardless.

We need an eggy smilie, lol. :p

Great googley-moogley, while searching to see if such a smilie existed on some board somewhere, I ran across these:

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31iazUujQIL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
Egg Cell plushie!

https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31eO9GX9uqL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
Sperm Cell plushie!

How cute is that?? I am so going to buy these and put them on my nightstand. :3 :cloud9: (I'm a sucker for plushies)


----------



## claire1978

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> my dh is at the gym.. i refuse to work out until i know if i am preggies or not .. trying noto to stress my body or self out ..
> 
> sitting here on the couch and feeling mild cramping and down there constantly feels wet ! i keep checking washroom to see if af has arrived .. but af shouldnt be here until next week sometime ..
> 
> ill start testing on friday saturday once af is completely missed if it is ..
> 
> praying i get bfp this month ! im 6 or 7 dpo today
> 
> hows everyone else doing today ?
> 
> we are about the same stage along and ive been getting cramping today too so hopefully its implantation for both of us :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hey claire when is ur af expected to come ???
> 
> i honestly keep going to check for af LOL
> 
> but crramping seems to be only on side and i also have been have such weird dreams!Click to expand...
> 
> i think af is due 16th sept but i will start testing from monday i think coz im impatient, when is ur af due?
> 
> my cramping has settled down abit now, still abit pinchy now and again and ive been dreaming quite abit too which i dont normally or at least i dont rememeber them
> 
> good luck for both of usClick to expand...
> 
> cramping as settled down for me but still feeling wet feeling down there ...
> and af due between sept 13 to 15th anywhere around there ..
> 
> im soo tempted to test but i will hold off until next week friday saturday
> 
> which preg tests will u be using ?? i have all digitals which are quote expensive so thats one reason i want to hold offClick to expand...

I have a couple of cheapie tests from ebay, i have ordered 5 more so i can happily poas every day, they were only £1 but they havent turned up yet, typical, ive emailed the seller and i have time to be sent more


----------



## baby1wanted

Tested again this morning and still BFN :-(
Wish something would happen, my boobs are killing me, I've been cramping non-stop for over 2 days now and CM has me rushing to the toilet every few mins as I think it's AF so I'm feeling really fed up this morning.
Plus DH is still away and all I've got a full day of housework :laundry::dishes::hangwashing::iron:
ahead of me...
Of to my mum and dad's tonight for a roast dinner and a glass of wine


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> oh han :hugs: I've re read through the last few pages of posts, it does sound like you ovulated, fingers crossed for temp rise tomorrow. did you get your LH surge on CD19 or CD20, your chart says CD19 and your pics say CD20? If it is CD20 you would probably ovulate today and expect a temp rise tomorrow. I think. also it looks like you had disrupted sleep on your chart so that could be why your temps are low. my temps rose very slowly, not everyones go straight up. FF didn't even confirm it till 5DPO. also we didn't BD a lot around ovulation because it came out of the blue. the egg can survive for 24-48 hours and sperms can swim fast.

Morning Lj, it seems you were right, my temp went up to 97.74 which is 0.4 more than usual, so i suspect that in my stupidity by not doing any OPks on Wednesday I missed my +Opk and I O'd yesterday. I'm not hopeful of pregnancy at all, as countdowntopregnancy only estimates a 5% chance based on when we BD'd. Thanks for keeping me sane, I just wish I didn't miss the Opks on Wednesday. 



ProudArmyWife said:


> quick update before i go to class i woke up 3 times in the middle of the night last night to go pee. and one of those times i couldn't get back to sleep. still having AF like cramps on and off. if im not pregnant i need to figure out why im peeing so such cause its just not normal the amount of trips i make to the bathroom :haha: im really fighting the urge to test because i really have no idea when i O'ed.

Ooooh I think you should test and the increased need to wee is a fab sign hun.



baby1wanted said:


> Tizy - so sorry to see you're feeling this way. I agree, have a good cry and let it all out. And I think it's fair for you to sit down at some point (once you're feeling a bit brighter and not too emotional) with OH and have a proper chat about things. If he does want another LO then he needs to remember that he has a part to play too! I did the same with my DH at the start of this cycle as I felt we'd missed out on proper BD time the month before. He was upset to see how upset I was when AF showed (my 2 SILs announced their pregnancies the same week!) so I just gently pointed out that although I would never force him into BDing there were times when it was going to be on the agenda if he wants to get a :bfp:
> And he really came through this month, we were both poorly with chest infections but he did his duty when called upon!
> Sending you lots and lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> (Won't comment on the OPKs as I've never used them x)

Thanks for the support, yeh I'm gonna find a good time to have a chat with OH. Did you test this morning or hold out???....can't wait to hear.



claire1978 said:


> I wonder if im going thru implantation, cramps on and off all day, really quite noticeable and gravitating to my bak and making me feel abit sicky :/ any ideas girls?

Sounds like it could be Claire, its the right time going by how many days DPO you are - really hope so X



NDTaber9211 said:


> I am thinking about testing at 10 dpo. I know I should wait but I am just itching to test!

Another tester, fingers crossed for you ND, hoping for good news. 



jellybean87 said:


> hi everyone sorry i've been awol! i've been struggling a bit with whats going on with me, so have stepped back for a few days

Hey Jellybean, are you ok? Where are you at now?



nic18 said:


> *baby1wanted-*thank you! currently have the house to myself AF away to work and wont be home until 4am, so i'm just getting snuggled up with my cats :haha: how sad! with a big bag of crisps in my jimjams and a bottle :haha: of rose :)! hope AF stays away for you!
> *claire*- really hope its ib for you! my fingers are crossed for you!

This sounds lovely Nic, we're waiting for a new mattress to arrive next monday...I so can't wait because ours is currently past it! I can see myself spending much more time in bed once it arrives (;-) but I guess that can only be a good thing)



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> my dh is at the gym.. i refuse to work out until i know if i am preggies or not .. trying noto to stress my body or self out ..
> 
> sitting here on the couch and feeling mild cramping and down there constantly feels wet ! i keep checking washroom to see if af has arrived .. but af shouldnt be here until next week sometime ..
> 
> ill start testing on friday saturday once af is completely missed if it is ..
> 
> praying i get bfp this month ! im 6 or 7 dpo today
> 
> hows everyone else doing today ?

Hey hun, don't stress about AF coming ..its early yet, hopfully your body is just adjusting to all the changes that are going on.



Storked said:


> Does anybody else just become mostly sad during the TWW? It is such an emotional roller coaster. Ugh.

It is Storked, I become mostly REALLY impatient during the TWW. I'm not going to this time tho as I'm sure I won't be pregnant based on this cycle. Unless I start getting mental symptoms of course. 



Lisasmith said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> lol i'm quite good, used to be really bad :(! calmed down abit now
> 
> I no lie, went through about 15 tests this cycle :rofl: I won't be so bad this time. 1 pack of opks and a 3 pack of frer. Absolutely no testing until 12 dpoClick to expand...

Hey Lisasmith, I shamefully went through 30 Opks this cycle (which looks to be a 34 day cycle, but its becuase I started testing cycle day 6 as I didn't want to miss the O and wasn't sure when it would come as I'd just stopped bc. Typically I missed it anyway!!! Lol.




dcm_mw12 said:


> Anyone testing the 21st?

Yes after my long cycle (I think im in TWW now) Af will be expected on 21st. Partner up together for the TWW? X



NDTaber9211 said:


> UGH! I just noticed that I was producing EWCM again and I don't know why. AF is suppose to be here on the 12th so I know I'm not ovulating. I was using opk's and I got a + on the 29th. I've had this happen before and the witch got me a few days later. I am so very not happy right now.

Hey ND, our bodies do all sorts of strange things becuase of the changes in the hormone levels, don't worry about it. Fingers crossed for that positive test......



SmallTownGal said:


> (Computer crashed in the middle of writing this reply, and I had to do a rewrite hours later :comp: )
> PS: I think SMEP can be a bit tricky to pull off, even if libidos are high (since you never know when someone will get sick or overworked or something), and I'll consider it a bonus if I can pull it off someday. Tonight, my plans to SMEP BD were foiled by a storm coming in and giving DH and I sinus ick so that we felt like we'd been run over by a truck and then backed over - that's just not conducive for :sex: for either of us, lol (even though my mood was still good and my lady bits still felt primed from hormones, I was still very tired, and with DH the spirit was willing but the flesh was weak). :blush: But doing it every two days in the fertile time is perfectly good coverage, I think, and gives a day of rest and recharge. I'd try that first and see how it goes. My plan is to BD every two from CD8 to 5 days after +OPK (and pull off a proper SMEP if I can as a bonus).

Thanks again SmalltownGal. Yeh I had a little look at SMEP and its very full on and I don't think we'd manage it. Just have to keep trying and hoping my fertile days are at the weekend when I can catch my OH in the morning as he is usually 'in the mood' at this time of day. 

Hope everything's going ok for you. 

Quick update from me:

So looks like I'm now in the TWW, my temp shot up today so likely O'd yesterday. I'm really just super relieved that I have finally O'd. pregnancy isn't going to be likely as we only BD'd once in the time that they say I could get pregnant. I know its still a chance but I'm defo not getting my hopes up. i'll just be pleased to move on to the next cycle. I'll know more tomorrow after looking at my temp again. 

Have a lovely weekend guys Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy said:


> LizzieJane said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> oh han :hugs: I've re read through the last few pages of posts, it does sound like you ovulated, fingers crossed for temp rise tomorrow. did you get your LH surge on CD19 or CD20, your chart says CD19 and your pics say CD20? If it is CD20 you would probably ovulate today and expect a temp rise tomorrow. I think. also it looks like you had disrupted sleep on your chart so that could be why your temps are low. my temps rose very slowly, not everyones go straight up. FF didn't even confirm it till 5DPO. also we didn't BD a lot around ovulation because it came out of the blue. the egg can survive for 24-48 hours and sperms can swim fast.
> 
> Morning Lj, it seems you were right, my temp went up to 97.74 which is 0.4 more than usual, so i suspect that in my stupidity by not doing any OPks on Wednesday I missed my +Opk and I O'd yesterday. I'm not hopeful of pregnancy at all, as countdowntopregnancy only estimates a 5% chance based on when we BD'd. Thanks for keeping me sane, I just wish I didn't miss the Opks on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> quick update before i go to class i woke up 3 times in the middle of the night last night to go pee. and one of those times i couldn't get back to sleep. still having AF like cramps on and off. if im not pregnant i need to figure out why im peeing so such cause its just not normal the amount of trips i make to the bathroom :haha: im really fighting the urge to test because i really have no idea when i O'ed.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh I think you should test and the increased need to wee is a fab sign hun.
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Tizy - so sorry to see you're feeling this way. I agree, have a good cry and let it all out. And I think it's fair for you to sit down at some point (once you're feeling a bit brighter and not too emotional) with OH and have a proper chat about things. If he does want another LO then he needs to remember that he has a part to play too! I did the same with my DH at the start of this cycle as I felt we'd missed out on proper BD time the month before. He was upset to see how upset I was when AF showed (my 2 SILs announced their pregnancies the same week!) so I just gently pointed out that although I would never force him into BDing there were times when it was going to be on the agenda if he wants to get a :bfp:
> And he really came through this month, we were both poorly with chest infections but he did his duty when called upon!
> Sending you lots and lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> (Won't comment on the OPKs as I've never used them x)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support, yeh I'm gonna find a good time to have a chat with OH. Did you test this morning or hold out???....can't wait to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> I wonder if im going thru implantation, cramps on and off all day, really quite noticeable and gravitating to my bak and making me feel abit sicky :/ any ideas girls?Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like it could be Claire, its the right time going by how many days DPO you are - really hope so X
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking about testing at 10 dpo. I know I should wait but I am just itching to test!Click to expand...
> 
> Another tester, fingers crossed for you ND, hoping for good news.
> 
> 
> 
> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone sorry i've been awol! i've been struggling a bit with whats going on with me, so have stepped back for a few daysClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Jellybean, are you ok? Where are you at now?
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> *baby1wanted-*thank you! currently have the house to myself AF away to work and wont be home until 4am, so i'm just getting snuggled up with my cats :haha: how sad! with a big bag of crisps in my jimjams and a bottle :haha: of rose :)! hope AF stays away for you!
> *claire*- really hope its ib for you! my fingers are crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> This sounds lovely Nic, we're waiting for a new mattress to arrive next monday...I so can't wait because ours is currently past it! I can see myself spending much more time in bed once it arrives (;-) but I guess that can only be a good thing)
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> my dh is at the gym.. i refuse to work out until i know if i am preggies or not .. trying noto to stress my body or self out ..
> 
> sitting here on the couch and feeling mild cramping and down there constantly feels wet ! i keep checking washroom to see if af has arrived .. but af shouldnt be here until next week sometime ..
> 
> ill start testing on friday saturday once af is completely missed if it is ..
> 
> praying i get bfp this month ! im 6 or 7 dpo today
> 
> hows everyone else doing today ?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun, don't stress about AF coming ..its early yet, hopfully your body is just adjusting to all the changes that are going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else just become mostly sad during the TWW? It is such an emotional roller coaster. Ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> It is Storked, I become mostly REALLY impatient during the TWW. I'm not going to this time tho as I'm sure I won't be pregnant based on this cycle. Unless I start getting mental symptoms of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> lol i'm quite good, used to be really bad :(! calmed down abit nowClick to expand...
> 
> I no lie, went through about 15 tests this cycle :rofl: I won't be so bad this time. 1 pack of opks and a 3 pack of frer. Absolutely no testing until 12 dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Lisasmith, I shamefully went through 30 Opks this cycle (which looks to be a 34 day cycle, but its becuase I started testing cycle day 6 as I didn't want to miss the O and wasn't sure when it would come as I'd just stopped bc. Typically I missed it anyway!!! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone testing the 21st?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes after my long cycle (I think im in TWW now) Af will be expected on 21st. Partner up together for the TWW? X
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> UGH! I just noticed that I was producing EWCM again and I don't know why. AF is suppose to be here on the 12th so I know I'm not ovulating. I was using opk's and I got a + on the 29th. I've had this happen before and the witch got me a few days later. I am so very not happy right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ND, our bodies do all sorts of strange things becuase of the changes in the hormone levels, don't worry about it. Fingers crossed for that positive test......
> 
> 
> 
> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> (Computer crashed in the middle of writing this reply, and I had to do a rewrite hours later :comp: )
> PS: I think SMEP can be a bit tricky to pull off, even if libidos are high (since you never know when someone will get sick or overworked or something), and I'll consider it a bonus if I can pull it off someday. Tonight, my plans to SMEP BD were foiled by a storm coming in and giving DH and I sinus ick so that we felt like we'd been run over by a truck and then backed over - that's just not conducive for :sex: for either of us, lol (even though my mood was still good and my lady bits still felt primed from hormones, I was still very tired, and with DH the spirit was willing but the flesh was weak). :blush: But doing it every two days in the fertile time is perfectly good coverage, I think, and gives a day of rest and recharge. I'd try that first and see how it goes. My plan is to BD every two from CD8 to 5 days after +OPK (and pull off a proper SMEP if I can as a bonus).Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again SmalltownGal. Yeh I had a little look at SMEP and its very full on and I don't think we'd manage it. Just have to keep trying and hoping my fertile days are at the weekend when I can catch my OH in the morning as he is usually 'in the mood' at this time of day.
> 
> Hope everything's going ok for you.
> 
> Quick update from me:
> 
> So looks like I'm now in the TWW, my temp shot up today so likely O'd yesterday. I'm really just super relieved that I have finally O'd. pregnancy isn't going to be likely as we only BD'd once in the time that they say I could get pregnant. I know its still a chance but I'm defo not getting my hopes up. i'll just be pleased to move on to the next cycle. I'll know more tomorrow after looking at my temp again.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend guys XxxClick to expand...

Think we were posting at the same time hun! My post is just above yours xx


----------



## Tizy

Keep positive Baby1wanted, no bfp yet but also NO af!!!!!  X


----------



## Storked

SmallTownGal, I totally want those plushies hehe


----------



## LizzieJane

Hi Jellybean, how are you feeling now? hope you are ok :hugs:

Hi blackbeauty27 and claire, sounds like you are both having implantation 
cramping and bleeding, very exciting! can I ask what it feels like? I had some pinchy feelings around 6dpo, a temp drop and now cramps that feel like mild AF. although it can't be AF at 8dpo? at least I certainly hope not! 

lisasmith, han, I just counted on FF 19 opks and 8 hpts, that is not counting the times I did two or three a day (most days :blush:) and I'm only 8dpo :rofl: I am trying to be good these last few days and hold out till at least 10dpo!

Han - So glad your temps went back up!! A chance is still a chance for a sticky bean, fingers crossed! 

Baby1wanted - really hope the witch stays away and you get your BFP! 

LJ :dust:


----------



## LizzieJane

Storked said:


> SmallTownGal, I totally want those plushies hehe

storked, smalltowngal - I look at those plushies and all I can see is the shock on my MIL's face!!!!!


----------



## Storked

LizzieJane said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> SmallTownGal, I totally want those plushies hehe
> 
> storked, smalltowngal - I look at those plushies and all I can see is the shock on my MIL's face!!!!!Click to expand...

We have a Thai idol that is pretty much a giant penis. I think the plushie would look great beside it :haha:

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/mantle2.jpg


----------



## claire1978

NDTaber9211 said:


> UGH! I just noticed that I was producing EWCM again and I don't know why. AF is suppose to be here on the 12th so I know I'm not ovulating. I was using opk's and I got a + on the 29th. I've had this happen before and the witch got me a few days later. I am so very not happy right now.

Dont worry, ive been getting the same, very slippery when i wipe and all feels wetter down there, hopefully a good sign for us both, when r u gonna test, u may get a bfp at this stage


----------



## claire1978

LizzieJane said:


> Hi Jellybean, how are you feeling now? hope you are ok :hugs:
> 
> Hi blackbeauty27 and claire, sounds like you are both having implantation
> cramping and bleeding, very exciting! can I ask what it feels like? I had some pinchy feelings around 6dpo, a temp drop and now cramps that feel like mild AF. although it can't be AF at 8dpo? at least I certainly hope not!
> 
> lisasmith, han, I just counted on FF 19 opks and 8 hpts, that is not counting the times I did two or three a day (most days :blush:) and I'm only 8dpo :rofl: I am trying to be good these last few days and hold out till at least 10dpo!
> 
> Han - So glad your temps went back up!! A chance is still a chance for a sticky bean, fingers crossed!
> 
> Baby1wanted - really hope the witch stays away and you get your BFP!
> 
> LJ :dust:

Its quite hard to explain how it felt yesterday and im sure it will differ from everyone, it was like a cramping that radiated to my back to, it was an odd feeling that made me feel quite nauseus, then later that evening it felt more like pinching so ur signs sound good too, i also felt very wet down there and when i wiped was very slippery, not sure if that is all linked

Im still feeling something today, not really crampy, just aware that something is there, feels like its perminantly being squeezed or something and im tired but that could be from all the early mornings of school run


----------



## Tizy

Ok so I still had EWCM this morning and cervix still HSO and OH and I have :sex: this morning plus 30mins of legs in the air - just in case I O'd late. Maybe I do still have a chance? 

Anyone who how long it takes :spermy: :spermy: to get up to the egg? 

Xx


----------



## claire1978

If the egg is travelling down the tubes i dont think the spermies have to far to go, hopefully u still have a chance, dont give up hope until the witch shows


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey ladies .. so i woke up numerous of times yesterday due to weird dreams about babies .. sooo strange ! 

and af like cramping and winded down this morning but i still feel wet down there .. and cm is watery

ive never had these early af feeling cramps before 

i am really looking forward to testing next week .. 

but the feeling feels like af but mainly on one side ..


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

claire1978 said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> UGH! I just noticed that I was producing EWCM again and I don't know why. AF is suppose to be here on the 12th so I know I'm not ovulating. I was using opk's and I got a + on the 29th. I've had this happen before and the witch got me a few days later. I am so very not happy right now.
> 
> Dont worry, ive been getting the same, very slippery when i wipe and all feels wetter down there, hopefully a good sign for us both, when r u gonna test, u may get a bfp at this stageClick to expand...

Yea dont worry i have been getting the same thing.. very slippery when i wipe it feels wet down there .. and it was not right after ovulation maybe more than a couple of days and then the wet feeling appeared


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> UGH! I just noticed that I was producing EWCM again and I don't know why. AF is suppose to be here on the 12th so I know I'm not ovulating. I was using opk's and I got a + on the 29th. I've had this happen before and the witch got me a few days later. I am so very not happy right now.
> 
> Dont worry, ive been getting the same, very slippery when i wipe and all feels wetter down there, hopefully a good sign for us both, when r u gonna test, u may get a bfp at this stageClick to expand...
> 
> Yea dont worry i have been getting the same thing.. very slippery when i wipe it feels wet down there .. and it was not right after ovulation maybe more than a couple of days and then the wet feeling appearedClick to expand...

also my friend who is expecting a baby said she went thru the same thing.. where she always felt like af was coming but it never showed up and her cm was always wet 

maybe this is a good sign not sure ladies time will tell ! but im trying to keep myself busy do i am not always dwellling on this topic but its hard ! lol


----------



## hopeful2539

Hello everyone... Not been on for a few days and congratulations to those with bfps.
I'm now 6dpo and had a temperature drop from 37.1 to 36.6 this morning so fx'd for a implantation dip. 

These weeks are the looongest ever xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> UGH! I just noticed that I was producing EWCM again and I don't know why. AF is suppose to be here on the 12th so I know I'm not ovulating. I was using opk's and I got a + on the 29th. I've had this happen before and the witch got me a few days later. I am so very not happy right now.
> 
> Dont worry, ive been getting the same, very slippery when i wipe and all feels wetter down there, hopefully a good sign for us both, when r u gonna test, u may get a bfp at this stageClick to expand...
> 
> Yea dont worry i have been getting the same thing.. very slippery when i wipe it feels wet down there .. and it was not right after ovulation maybe more than a couple of days and then the wet feeling appearedClick to expand...
> 
> also my friend who is expecting a baby said she went thru the same thing.. where she always felt like af was coming but it never showed up and her cm was always wet
> 
> maybe this is a good sign not sure ladies time will tell ! but im trying to keep myself busy do i am not always dwellling on this topic but its hard ! lolClick to expand...

I have run to the loo at least 15 times today thinking AF has arrived only for it to be wet / white CM.... what is going on?!?!?! Wish I'd either get a BFP or AF - hating this limbo! :-(


----------



## NDTaber9211

CM went back to sticky. I had a few hours of what seemed like ewcm yesterday. I'm hoping this isnt a repeat of last cycle but I am not feeling very confident anymore.


----------



## claire1978

hopeful2539 said:


> Hello everyone... Not been on for a few days and congratulations to those with bfps.
> I'm now 6dpo and had a temperature drop from 37.1 to 36.6 this morning so fx'd for a implantation dip.
> 
> These weeks are the looongest ever xxx

u are at the exact same stage as me, have u had any cramps or other symptoms? lets hope bfp for both of us :winkwink:



baby1wanted said:


> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> UGH! I just noticed that I was producing EWCM again and I don't know why. AF is suppose to be here on the 12th so I know I'm not ovulating. I was using opk's and I got a + on the 29th. I've had this happen before and the witch got me a few days later. I am so very not happy right now.
> 
> Dont worry, ive been getting the same, very slippery when i wipe and all feels wetter down there, hopefully a good sign for us both, when r u gonna test, u may get a bfp at this stageClick to expand...
> 
> Yea dont worry i have been getting the same thing.. very slippery when i wipe it feels wet down there .. and it was not right after ovulation maybe more than a couple of days and then the wet feeling appearedClick to expand...
> 
> also my friend who is expecting a baby said she went thru the same thing.. where she always felt like af was coming but it never showed up and her cm was always wet
> 
> maybe this is a good sign not sure ladies time will tell ! but im trying to keep myself busy do i am not always dwellling on this topic but its hard ! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I have run to the loo at least 15 times today thinking AF has arrived only for it to be wet / white CM.... what is going on?!?!?! Wish I'd either get a BFP or AF - hating this limbo! :-(Click to expand...

Im abit confused by ur ticker, has af come yet or are u still waiting for it, if ur late u could test :flower:



NDTaber9211 said:


> CM went back to sticky. I had a few hours of what seemed like ewcm yesterday. I'm hoping this isnt a repeat of last cycle but I am not feeling very confident anymore.

Hang in there, have u tried testing yet, u never know, u may get a faint line, try fmu 2moz, good luck, fx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi Claire, ticker is wrong, I haven't come on yet. Have tested on Weds and this morning and both BFNs so in limbo :-(


----------



## claire1978

baby1wanted said:


> Hi Claire, ticker is wrong, I haven't come on yet. Have tested on Weds and this morning and both BFNs so in limbo :-(

oh that must be the worst, not getting af and getting bfn, do u know when u ovulated? dont give up hope yet tho, theres still a big chance


----------



## jellybean87

i'm on cd11 now, which is further along than I realised. not had a positive opk yet. Still going to do them, just incase my body manages to ov, not just gear up for it! 

tbh though i'm still bloody miserable about it all. I can't seem to pull myself out of this mood :( It just feels like were never going to have another child. I won't always be this doom and gloom honest! lol


----------



## nic18

well AF is being a bitch this month :( so heavy. not even got OH here with me tonight as he's working and wont be home until 4am. in a really crappy mood OH decided to get a motocross bike (bike that cannot be used on roads but used for racing and stuff) he doesnt race just got it to piss about on really cost him £1000. raging.


----------



## baby1wanted

claire1978 said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi Claire, ticker is wrong, I haven't come on yet. Have tested on Weds and this morning and both BFNs so in limbo :-(
> 
> oh that must be the worst, not getting af and getting bfn, do u know when u ovulated? dont give up hope yet tho, theres still a big chanceClick to expand...

I think I'm around 14-16 dpo, don't chart or OPK so going on EWCM and pain only but has always worked well for me in past, always come on 14 days after I thought I ovulated. Maybe got it wrong this month or just having an odd cycle. just feel very different to normal, not really sure what's going on but do have endo so could just be that rearing its head again :-(
Am going to try and stay hopeful until AF shows


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

this is sooo weird but i feel something there on my left side.. like something constantly stretching .. also went out to a family dinner and ended up being nausous and throwing up .. hubby had to take me for a few walks .. this is not meee

again dont want to read too much into anything incase i get af .. this month is really throwing me off !

hubby is too cute because he keeps asking me when im testing .. i think he wants me to test early but im like noooo wayyyy lol ill just wait until this coming saturday morning to test and hopefully af doesnt show its ugly face by then 

it seems that cramps come and go .. and they are dull much duller than yesterday night but enough that i feel it .. it still feels wet down there 
went to check and i had a lot of wet and sticky buildup on my undies ..shocker because i am usually dry until af comes ..hmmmm 

how u ladies feeling ?? any one testing as this coming week ????


----------



## Lisasmith

You're killing me BB! Saturday is so long away!!


----------



## hopeful2539

Hi claire 1978, my breasts feel heavy and I'm having the odd cramps.... Can't decide if it's my imagination. Temp has also gone back up from 36.6 to 36.9 this morning so I'm hoping it's a good sign. 
Have you had any symptoms? Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Lisasmith said:


> You're killing me BB! Saturday is so long away!!

Ha ha well done BB, good luck holding out until then!!! x


----------



## baby1wanted

nic18 said:


> well AF is being a bitch this month :( so heavy. not even got OH here with me tonight as he's working and wont be home until 4am. in a really crappy mood OH decided to get a motocross bike (bike that cannot be used on roads but used for racing and stuff) he doesnt race just got it to piss about on really cost him £1000. raging.

 :hugs:

Eeek! Sorry your having a bad one hun xx


----------



## Tizy

Morning. Well my temp stayed up again, just need another tomorrow to confirm that I O'd on Friday sometime. I hope the little swimmers didn't arrive too late to the egg, maybe there were some still lurking around from the earlier part of the week. 

The TWW sucks even worse when you didn't get the BDing bang on where it should have been. 

We had a lovely day out yesterday, went for a walk on the beech and then stopped at a pretty village and had a walk round some gift shops, bought some lovely cheeses (last time we were there I was pregnant and couldn't chose the cheese I wanted because of listeria) We also sat in a pub garden for a couple of hours with a glass of chilled wine. Roscoe had a great time exploring bits of the garden and saying hello to people (well not actually saying it!) 

My OH did the night time wake ups last night too so I finally got some good sleep, I'm meant to be having a lie in aswel but finding it hard to get back to sleep. 

I'm excited for all the testers this week. Fingers crossed. :dust: to all of you. X


----------



## Storked

Wishing you luck Tizy! How do you keep yourself busy during the TWW?


----------



## LizzieJane

I think I am out ladies, AF cramps getting stronger, temps are staying low :cry:

FF has even removed my cross hairs and is telling me that I didn't ovulate! So the only good thing about impending :witch: will be that I must've ovulated somewhere along the line, I'm just rubbish a BBT! 

:dust: for september!


----------



## Storked

:hugs: Lizzie


----------



## claire1978

hopeful2539 said:


> Hi claire 1978, my breasts feel heavy and I'm having the odd cramps.... Can't decide if it's my imagination. Temp has also gone back up from 36.6 to 36.9 this morning so I'm hoping it's a good sign.
> Have you had any symptoms? Fingers crossed xxxx

I think i may of had implantation on friday coz i had cramps which made me feel nauseas, ive been dreaming alot, just a general feeling of something going on in my tummy but not much else really


----------



## claire1978

I was impatient and tested today at 8dpo, obviously bfn but was worth a try


----------



## CaptainMummy

Claire, im the same as you! Ill probably test from 6/7dpo haha! 

hopeful.. Sounds promising! Not long till testing now!

Im so terrible at keeping up with all this! Hvto use my phone so its impossible to remember everything!

Well im cd11 today, didnt do any opks yesterday as we were out all day. Temps are still the same (my chart is scarily normal!) so will be starting opking again today, amd probably will need to order some more =D my temps stay between 36.0 and 36.30 and have been since cd2. Have bd'd every other night since af finished, and probably will tonigt too. 

Tizy, im soooo happy you seem to have Od! Woohoo =D hopefully your tww will fly by and you will be poas soon!

Lizzie, sorry you think af is on her way!:hugs:

This post is all buggered up! Oh well, thats what i get for using my phone!

hope everyones spirits are high! Cant wait to see some more bfps!!
:dust:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

i am going absolutely crazy over here and completely obssessing! im still having frequent urination woke up twice in the middle of the night to go :dohh: feeling more tired than usual but having insomnia at night, still having AF like cramping on and off, lots of discharge, and my newest "symptom" my veins are VERY visible on my boobs which was one of my first signs with my first pregnancy! but then i keep thinking oh you just psyching yourself out ahhhh AF should be here between the 13th and 18th depending on my cycle length. think i might pick a good in between day to test if i dont see any sign of the :witch: man is it gonna be a long couple of days :wacko: 

how's everyone.else.doing?? good luck to any testers in the next couple days


----------



## baby1wanted

Sending you hugs LizzieJane :hugs:


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm trying not to look to much into this... I had a big temperature drop today and AF is suppose to show up in 2 days. I really think I am out this month but I'm trying to stay positive until the witch gets me.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hi girls! Been camping with boys for the past week & not had a good enough signal to get on here! how's everybody keeping? has this thread for 2 bfps now?? wow! congratulations to those girls & sorry to those who got caught out with AF! 
Tizy- looked back to see if you ovulated & your chart looks promising, fx'd!
I haven't charted for a while will start again tomoz, purely cuz of camping & txting to take my mind of the tww, anyway i'm 9dpo & apart from my normal pms symptoms which I have to say are pleasantly mild this month I have no early pregnancy signs whatsoever! Not too sure at the momemt but I think i'll be rolling on to Oct testing, hey hum!
Hope up catch up properly now i'm back


----------



## Tizy

hopeful2539 said:


> Hello everyone... Not been on for a few days and congratulations to those with bfps.
> I'm now 6dpo and had a temperature drop from 37.1 to 36.6 this morning so fx'd for a implantation dip.
> 
> These weeks are the looongest ever xxx

Hello hopeful, fingers crossed for that implantation dip but don't think too much of it, I've been reading loads on FF today (whilst at work at the show house, not many people came to look) and it said that only 23% of all pregnancy charts have implantation dips and similarly 10% of ovulatory charts that don't lead to pregnancy have dips, so you shouldn't worry if you do or don't dip in the lutuel phase.



NDTaber9211 said:


> CM went back to sticky. I had a few hours of what seemed like ewcm yesterday. I'm hoping this isnt a repeat of last cycle but I am not feeling very confident anymore.

Hey ND, saw your latest post too, don't be too concerned about the dip apparently its common to have one off dips below the coverline during the lutuel phase. I had a big read on the Q&A section of FF friend today and it was really useful.



baby1wanted said:


> Hi Claire, ticker is wrong, I haven't come on yet. Have tested on Weds and this morning and both BFNs so in limbo :-(

Hey baby1wanted, sorry your going through the limbo phase, every waiting second is lard isn't it. Test tomorrow and see what happens,. Good luck.



jellybean87 said:


> i'm on cd11 now, which is further along than I realised. not had a positive opk yet. Still going to do them, just incase my body manages to ov, not just gear up for it!
> 
> tbh though i'm still bloody miserable about it all. I can't seem to pull myself out of this mood :( It just feels like were never going to have another child. I won't always be this doom and gloom honest! lol

Hey jellybean, sorry to hear your feeling really down about things, sometimes you have to go through these down patches to come out the other side. I'm sure your little bean will come, don't give up hope.



Storked said:


> Wishing you luck Tizy! How do you keep yourself busy during the TWW?

Hey Storked, thanks for the luck, I defo need it this cycle! I'm not sure how I'm going to busy myself, I'm defo not going to test next week, I've promised myself, It'll be pointless as too early (she says), if I wait till the following Monday I'll be 10dpo and maybe there's a chance to see something. I might do some baking and definitely taking Roscoe to some baby groups as they all start off again next week. 



LizzieJane said:


> I think I am out ladies, AF cramps getting stronger, temps are staying low :cry:
> 
> FF has even removed my cross hairs and is telling me that I didn't ovulate! So the only good thing about impending :witch: will be that I must've ovulated somewhere along the line, I'm just rubbish a BBT!
> 
> :dust: for september!

Hey Lj, oh I'm sorry your having a rubbish time, I was so pleased when we both thought we'd O'd. Don't worry just yet its possible its not over and your temps will stabilize a bit and the cross hairs will go back on tomorrow. Have a read of the info in the Q&A section on there. Also how are you temping? Perhaps you've just had a bad patch of erractic temps? Hugs tho hun :hug:



claire1978 said:


> I was impatient and tested today at 8dpo, obviously bfn but was worth a try

Eeeeep good luck tomorrow with your tests Claire. :dust:



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Claire, im the same as you! Ill probably test from 6/7dpo haha!
> 
> hopeful.. Sounds promising! Not long till testing now!
> 
> Im so terrible at keeping up with all this! Hvto use my phone so its impossible to remember everything!
> 
> Well im cd11 today, didnt do any opks yesterday as we were out all day. Temps are still the same (my chart is scarily normal!) so will be starting opking again today, amd probably will need to order some more =D my temps stay between 36.0 and 36.30 and have been since cd2. Have bd'd every other night since af finished, and probably will tonigt too.
> 
> Tizy, im soooo happy you seem to have Od! Woohoo =D hopefully your tww will fly by and you will be poas soon!
> 
> Lizzie, sorry you think af is on her way!:hugs:
> 
> This post is all buggered up! Oh well, thats what i get for using my phone!
> 
> hope everyones spirits are high! Cant wait to see some more bfps!!
> :dust:

Hey MrsMurphy, you can still click on 'multi quote' when you are reading through the posts and then once you click on 'post reply' (on the let hand side of the bottom of the page) it will bring up quotes from each post so you don't have to remember everything. Sorry if you know all this and you just can't see it properly on ya phone. Thanks for you happy comments for me, i'm a bit excited but NOT getting my hopes up. 



ProudArmyWife said:


> i am going absolutely crazy over here and completely obssessing! im still having frequent urination woke up twice in the middle of the night to go :dohh: feeling more tired than usual but having insomnia at night, still having AF like cramping on and off, lots of discharge, and my newest "symptom" my veins are VERY visible on my boobs which was one of my first signs with my first pregnancy! but then i keep thinking oh you just psyching yourself out ahhhh AF should be here between the 13th and 18th depending on my cycle length. think i might pick a good in between day to test if i dont see any sign of the :witch: man is it gonna be a long couple of days :wacko:
> 
> how's everyone.else.doing?? good luck to any testers in the next couple days

Oh ProudArmyWife, your symptoms are totally on the mark, can't wait for you starting to test, you've done well to hold out this long. Fingers crossed.

Is everyone else OK?? 

I'm home alone as my OH has gone to play some pub poker (his little hobby) I'm quite enjoying having the house to myself  Dd is back from her friends soon tho. Think I'll watch a little Xfactor (my guilty pleasure) and then bed. 

I really hope Ff puts the crosshairs on my chart tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

@ baby1wanted - yea will see how my patience goes when this week starts .. my af should be starting anytime this week.. so i will keep u ladies posted .. i have been off birth control pills since may and since then my periods have been between 28 and 31 days so af should come by friday saturday .. will see .. ive been quote patient 

im praying it doesnt show its ugly face .. but i have all digital preg tests which i mentioned before (got them on sale) and they are quite expensive and since i am on a strick budget i cant afford to go buy the first reponse tests where it shows a line and not words .. already spent a lot of money on tests opk and preg tests period... lol 

any bfp yet ?? claire when are u testing hun ??


----------



## Tizy

IsaacRalph said:


> Hi girls! Been camping with boys for the past week & not had a good enough signal to get on here! how's everybody keeping? has this thread for 2 bfps now?? wow! congratulations to those girls & sorry to those who got caught out with AF!
> Tizy- looked back to see if you ovulated & your chart looks promising, fx'd!
> I haven't charted for a while will start again tomoz, purely cuz of camping & txting to take my mind of the tww, anyway i'm 9dpo & apart from my normal pms symptoms which I have to say are pleasantly mild this month I have no early pregnancy signs whatsoever! Not too sure at the momemt but I think i'll be rolling on to Oct testing, hey hum!
> Hope up catch up properly now i'm back

Missed this before think we were typing at the same time! Sounds like you've had a lovely weekend! 

Yep we've got 2 bfp's so far, Jadey and Robinson! Hopefully we'll see some more next week! Including yours!!!! When are you thinking of testing? 

Thanks my charts looking ok, I think FF will put the crosshairs in tomorrow. Fingers crossed they stay up! Then I'll be 3dpo! Yayyyy! 

BB it's exciting at the mo isn't it! fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## CaptainMummy

tizt, i totslly didnt know that! Haha thanks. Ive ner used multiquote in my life =D

I had ewcm(ish) today, was a little stretchy and cervox was very high this morning. Not so high tonight but we dtd about 9.30pm. So we have done it every other day since cd5!
Hoping to see more ewcm tomorrow, forgot to take an opk tonigbt though, gosh i need to buck up my ideas!


----------



## baby1wanted

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> tizt, i totslly didnt know that! Haha thanks. Ive ner used multiquote in my life =D
> 
> I had ewcm(ish) today, was a little stretchy and cervox was very high this morning. Not so high tonight but we dtd about 9.30pm. So we have done it every other day since cd5!
> Hoping to see more ewcm tomorrow, forgot to take an opk tonigbt though, gosh i need to buck up my ideas!

I didn't know either - great tip Tizy!


----------



## Storked

Sounds like a good plan Tizy! :) fingers crossed!


----------



## claire1978

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> @ baby1wanted - yea will see how my patience goes when this week starts .. my af should be starting anytime this week.. so i will keep u ladies posted .. i have been off birth control pills since may and since then my periods have been between 28 and 31 days so af should come by friday saturday .. will see .. ive been quote patient
> 
> im praying it doesnt show its ugly face .. but i have all digital preg tests which i mentioned before (got them on sale) and they are quite expensive and since i am on a strick budget i cant afford to go buy the first reponse tests where it shows a line and not words .. already spent a lot of money on tests opk and preg tests period... lol
> 
> any bfp yet ?? claire when are u testing hun ??

I tested this morning :blush: of course it was a bfn but im gonna try again 2moz and then every day or maybe every other, i will see how i feel, im feeling normal at the mo tho, no symptoms :wacko: i actually forget that i could be up duffed :winkwink:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

claire1978 said:


> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> @ baby1wanted - yea will see how my patience goes when this week starts .. my af should be starting anytime this week.. so i will keep u ladies posted .. i have been off birth control pills since may and since then my periods have been between 28 and 31 days so af should come by friday saturday .. will see .. ive been quote patient
> 
> im praying it doesnt show its ugly face .. but i have all digital preg tests which i mentioned before (got them on sale) and they are quite expensive and since i am on a strick budget i cant afford to go buy the first reponse tests where it shows a line and not words .. already spent a lot of money on tests opk and preg tests period... lol
> 
> any bfp yet ?? claire when are u testing hun ??
> 
> I tested this morning :blush: of course it was a bfn but im gonna try again 2moz and then every day or maybe every other, i will see how i feel, im feeling normal at the mo tho, no symptoms :wacko: i actually forget that i could be up duffed :winkwink:Click to expand...

hey claire what dpo are you ?? i have no symptoms as for now but i still feeling something stretching or something happening in left side ..

but again not looking into it too much dont want to get excited just to get bfn thats why i want to wait until af is missed 

when is af scheduled for ???


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hi all, been busy this weekend. Had a lovely date night Sat. We tried a new restaurant...actually it turned out to be a pub that served food but the food was really good. It's the first time I'd ever been in a pub (I don't like the taste of alcohol and I don't like the whoosh feeling and I'm not supposed to have it because of my hypo anyway, so I almost never drink even a small amount of alcohol and thus had no reason to go in a pub/bar before I mistook this one for a restaurant. Food and wait staff was real good though so it all worked out. ;) And DH likes the occasional drink so he enjoyed some Sam Adams Octoberfest beer (he tells me it has a bit of a pumpkin taste).

Today we did some major yard work (well DH did and I helped a little by doing a couple light tasks). A storm came in last night and the grass sprouted right up and needed some serious trimming (got to break out my riding mower again and take a nice little grass shearing ride around the yard - it's been so dry this summer it hasn't seen much use lately). And we had a rose bush that needed some serious cutting back, as it was blocking one of our walkways (got some nice cuttings from it to put on my table). My Step-dad also came over to help DH trim the trees and shrubs and bushes (all were overgrown). The weather was nice and mild, perfect for outdoor work. :flower:

I'm pleased to say that I got my crosshairs today. :happydance: I had a bit of a dip upon first waking, but my temps have remained high enough, yay. :) The crosshairs turned dotted when I put in that I had wet CM today, but they are still there. So I'm officially in the TWW.

Had a little pink in my CM when I went to the loo before coming on here and just now had some very pinchy cramps on the right side. I also have had a backache on the right side today, but that could happen after O, I think. And this morning I had a dream about knowing that I was going to test positive...but I think it's just all the TTC talk that's got me dreaming that.

...Hm, now I have a weird stretchy feeling in my uterus (or in that area), esp on the right side, and it's come with heart palpitations and I feel a bit dizzy and weird and a bit short of breath. I feel really flushed in the face. I'm going to take my temp... My temp has just shot up to 97. 72 on the basal therm, which is higher than normal for me, even in the evening (DH also thought I felt hot when I asked him). I also am getting that "could cry at any moment for no reason or little reason - like a sappy commercial just came on tv and tugged at my heartstrings)" feeling. I feel fatigued yet have that rapid heart beat. (I hate that feeling - it's hard to sleep, but I'm too tired to put the energy to good use.) And the stretchy feeling feels almost like I've been doing a bunch of ab crunches and twists.

I wonder if I'm just about to get ill? I'm only at 3dpo, likely too early for implantation.

Now I'm getting jelly legs. My feet and hands are feeling a little tingly and my body feels heavy. But no shakes (if it was hypo, I'd get the shakes). This is weird weird weird. And my bbs are hurting even more than earlier today (the nipples really smart).

Well, we'll see what happens come testing time. If all these symptoms are due to progesterone, I must be having some high progesterone so I'm not likely to have a short luteal phase this time (and my progesterone came back totally normal on the tests at the hormone treatment center, which is why I only took the progesterone pills they gave me as little as possible after the doctor said I needed to take at least a little to balance all the estrogen he was giving me). If nothing else, all these high progesterone symptoms are making me worry less about having a short luteal phase. Really, all I want right now is for AF not to show up until at least 11 DPO. PG would be nice, but I'm not counting on it.

Eh, I'm assuming I won't be PG (certainly not this early). No way am I that lucky.

Oh no...I just had to do a search on PG and 3DPO and found this (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1138767-implantation-3dpo-possible-2.html) and now I'm worried about EP! :dohh: :wacko: Google is a double edged sword, my friends. Granted there have apparently been cases of healthy implantation at 3dpo, but now I'm worried and I'm hoping it's NOT implantation. Maybe my uterus is just gearing up for possible implantation?

I'm just gonna reply to a few messages, and then eat (cause whatever this is is making me hungry) and then rest. 




Tizy said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> (Computer crashed in the middle of writing this reply, and I had to do a rewrite hours later :comp: )
> PS: I think SMEP can be a bit tricky to pull off, even if libidos are high (since you never know when someone will get sick or overworked or something), and I'll consider it a bonus if I can pull it off someday. Tonight, my plans to SMEP BD were foiled by a storm coming in and giving DH and I sinus ick so that we felt like we'd been run over by a truck and then backed over - that's just not conducive for :sex: for either of us, lol (even though my mood was still good and my lady bits still felt primed from hormones, I was still very tired, and with DH the spirit was willing but the flesh was weak). :blush: But doing it every two days in the fertile time is perfectly good coverage, I think, and gives a day of rest and recharge. I'd try that first and see how it goes. My plan is to BD every two from CD8 to 5 days after +OPK (and pull off a proper SMEP if I can as a bonus).
> 
> Thanks again SmalltownGal. Yeh I had a little look at SMEP and its very full on and I don't think we'd manage it. Just have to keep trying and hoping my fertile days are at the weekend when I can catch my OH in the morning as he is usually 'in the mood' at this time of day.
> 
> Hope everything's going ok for you.
> 
> Quick update from me:
> 
> So looks like I'm now in the TWW, my temp shot up today so likely O'd yesterday. I'm really just super relieved that I have finally O'd. pregnancy isn't going to be likely as we only BD'd once in the time that they say I could get pregnant. I know its still a chance but I'm defo not getting my hopes up. i'll just be pleased to move on to the next cycle. I'll know more tomorrow after looking at my temp again.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend guys XxxClick to expand...

Ah, glad you've finally O'd, to end that suspense at least!

FX'd your fertile days fall on weekends! :winkwink:



Tizy said:


> Ok so I still had EWCM this morning and cervix still HSO and OH and I have :sex: this morning plus 30mins of legs in the air - just in case I O'd late. Maybe I do still have a chance?
> 
> Anyone who how long it takes :spermy: :spermy: to get up to the egg?
> 
> Xx

According to this site (https://www.webmd.com/baby/ss/slideshow-conception) "Fast-swimming sperm can reach the egg in a half an hour, while others may take days."

I think you still have a chance. :hugs:



Storked said:


> LizzieJane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> SmallTownGal, I totally want those plushies hehe
> 
> storked, smalltowngal - I look at those plushies and all I can see is the shock on my MIL's face!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> We have a Thai idol that is pretty much a giant penis. I think the plushie would look great beside it :haha:Click to expand...

Storked, the plushies would look great with that idol, lol! :mrgreen:

LizzieJane, I never thought about what my MIL might think, lol. :haha: I think my mom would be amused, but I'm not sure about MIL. I guess I'll find out if she ever sees them in the bedroom. :p

---

Good luck to all who are testing soon and I hope everyone is doing okay! :dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

Smalltowngal - you're right google does have a lot to answer for!
I'm now CD 36 and got a third BFN this morning. Today will be my 5th day of continual cramping, there all the time and moves around.... got quite severe lat night but seems to have eased off again this morning. The obvious conclusion that this is my endo making a very unwelcome return :-(
But thanks to google I have managed to convince myself that it's implantation cramps from late ovulation and a lengthy implantation process and therefore I'm only a few days away from my BFP - talk about clutching at straws!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Tizy

Morning! 

Mrsmurphy and Baby1wanted glad I could help!!

I'm a little confused and wonder if somebody could look at my chart. I've put in this mornings temp and FF has put crosshairs in for me and telling me I'm 3dpo however the crosshairs are the dotted line type. This apparently means that BBT is showing I've ovulated but something else on the chart doesn't tally up. So just to test it I put a +Opk in for wednesday which was CD19 and where I suspected I would have got a positive (dark lines on Thursday but not + then faded out over the day) but as it happened I didn't test that day! With the +Opk in FF says I'm 5dpo and that I ovulated on Wednesday not Friday and the crosshairs aren't dotted anymore. 

Either way I'm in with a chance (albeit small) due to BD timings. Just curious?

What do you think is most probable? I did continue to have fertile CM thurs/fri/sat tho. 

Thanks Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Tizy said:


> Morning!
> 
> Mrsmurphy and Baby1wanted glad I could help!!
> 
> I'm a little confused and wonder if somebody could look at my chart. I've put in this mornings temp and FF has put crosshairs in for me and telling me I'm 3dpo however the crosshairs are the dotted line type. This apparently means that BBT is showing I've ovulated but something else on the chart doesn't tally up. So just to test it I put a +Opk in for wednesday which was CD19 and where I suspected I would have got a positive (dark lines on Thursday but not + then faded out over the day) but as it happened I didn't test that day! With the +Opk in FF says I'm 5dpo and that I ovulated on Wednesday not Friday and the crosshairs aren't dotted anymore.
> 
> Either way I'm in with a chance (albeit small) due to BD timings. Just curious?
> 
> What do you think is most probable? I did continue to have fertile CM thurs/fri/sat tho.
> 
> Thanks Xxx

From my understanding fertile cm dries up after you ovulate ( the day after) my cycle and cm was whack after coming off the pill..


----------



## Lisasmith

After looking at your chart, I think youre in with a chance


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tizy said:


> Morning!
> 
> Mrsmurphy and Baby1wanted glad I could help!!
> 
> I'm a little confused and wonder if somebody could look at my chart. I've put in this mornings temp and FF has put crosshairs in for me and telling me I'm 3dpo however the crosshairs are the dotted line type. This apparently means that BBT is showing I've ovulated but something else on the chart doesn't tally up. So just to test it I put a +Opk in for wednesday which was CD19 and where I suspected I would have got a positive (dark lines on Thursday but not + then faded out over the day) but as it happened I didn't test that day! With the +Opk in FF says I'm 5dpo and that I ovulated on Wednesday not Friday and the crosshairs aren't dotted anymore.
> 
> Either way I'm in with a chance (albeit small) due to BD timings. Just curious?
> 
> What do you think is most probable? I did continue to have fertile CM thurs/fri/sat tho.
> 
> Thanks Xxx

Like you said tizy I think you've got dotted lines because of -ve opk but it sure does look like you are 3dpo not 5! Fx'ed hun, hope the tww flies by! Caved in as at home & got bfn in ov at 10dpo, oh well round 8 here I come!


----------



## IsaacRalph

that's bfn on ic at 10dpo!


----------



## Tizy

Lisasmith said:


> After looking at your chart, I think youre in with a chance




IsaacRalph said:


> that's bfn on ic at 10dpo!

Thanks for looking girls, I'll just assume i'm 3dpo, better that way for testing anyway, then if I just happened to be 5dpo i might get a +hpt sooner. 

So *NO* testing for me until next monday!!!!!

LisaSmith, hows the vaginal temping going? X

IssacRalph - 10dpo is still early, theres time yet. X


----------



## Lisasmith

Tizy said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> After looking at your chart, I think youre in with a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> that's bfn on ic at 10dpo!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for looking girls, I'll just assume i'm 3dpo, better that way for testing anyway, then if I just happened to be 5dpo i might get a +hpt sooner.
> 
> So *NO* testing for me until next monday!!!!!
> 
> LisaSmith, hows the vaginal temping going? X
> 
> IssacRalph - 10dpo is still early, theres time yet. XClick to expand...

Not so pleasant during af but a lot more reliable and stable


----------



## claire1978

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> @ baby1wanted - yea will see how my patience goes when this week starts .. my af should be starting anytime this week.. so i will keep u ladies posted .. i have been off birth control pills since may and since then my periods have been between 28 and 31 days so af should come by friday saturday .. will see .. ive been quote patient
> 
> im praying it doesnt show its ugly face .. but i have all digital preg tests which i mentioned before (got them on sale) and they are quite expensive and since i am on a strick budget i cant afford to go buy the first reponse tests where it shows a line and not words .. already spent a lot of money on tests opk and preg tests period... lol
> 
> any bfp yet ?? claire when are u testing hun ??
> 
> I tested this morning :blush: of course it was a bfn but im gonna try again 2moz and then every day or maybe every other, i will see how i feel, im feeling normal at the mo tho, no symptoms :wacko: i actually forget that i could be up duffed :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> hey claire what dpo are you ?? i have no symptoms as for now but i still feeling something stretching or something happening in left side ..
> 
> but again not looking into it too much dont want to get excited just to get bfn thats why i want to wait until af is missed
> 
> when is af scheduled for ???Click to expand...

Im 9dpo today, did another test this morning, not sure if i could see the faintest of lines or if my mind was playing tricks on me, will test again again 2moz, was gonna wait till wed but not sure i will beable to, af due at the weekend i think, i sometimes feel like theres something going on in my tummy :/


----------



## nic18

good luck to all those testing soon :) anyone who got AF :hugs:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Claire, dont wait until Wednesday, test test test! Haha, Im the worlds most impatient POAS addict, and if it were me I would be POAS every few hours if I thought I seen a line! I really hope it was the beginning of a BFP!

Tizy, how exciting!! You now have a date to start testing... EEK! Hopefully it goes in fast and next thing you know you will be POAS :D:D

My OPKs are still the same. The line is pretty dark but not as dark as control line. I might invest in some more expensive ones but I dnt know if I can afford to spend £15 on 7 tests!! :dohh:
Temps are still normal, cervix is pretty high and cm is wet/a little stretchy.

I think I shall post my chart, since nobody has seen it before... its boring though! :flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## CaptainMummy

I tell a lie... my opkI took at 11.30am has been my darkest yet :D Will take another one later this evening and see what happens :D

https://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3744/wp001192.jpg


----------



## Tizy

Oooh MrsMurphy that looks promising. 

LisaSmith, I know you had problems adding a thumbnail of your Ff graph to BnB. I can't seem to get it to display the thumbnail either, just says My Ovulation Chart and graphic too large?? Help.

Thanks


----------



## hopeful2539

I'm so inpatient and get a BFN at 8dpo... I'm not giving up hope yet. Xxx


----------



## Flyons

*saying hi, as I catch up on posts from the weekend*:awww:

@hopeful, also 8dpo... resisted testing this morn, trying to hold off until wed or AF 

@tizy- glad you finally have a o date and start test date 

@claire and blackbeauty- both of you sound to have promising symptoms- gl!

@mrsmurphy- better get busy ;-)

@nic- hi! hope af is leaving town soon!


----------



## nic18

Flyons said:


> @nic- hi! hope af is leaving town soon!

its getting better thanks! just gettin prepared for next month! :) :happydance:


----------



## robinson380

Hope everyone had a great weekend! No BFP's over the weekend?


----------



## claire1978

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Claire, dont wait until Wednesday, test test test! Haha, Im the worlds most impatient POAS addict, and if it were me I would be POAS every few hours if I thought I seen a line! I really hope it was the beginning of a BFP!
> 
> Tizy, how exciting!! You now have a date to start testing... EEK! Hopefully it goes in fast and next thing you know you will be POAS :D:D
> 
> My OPKs are still the same. The line is pretty dark but not as dark as control line. I might invest in some more expensive ones but I dnt know if I can afford to spend £15 on 7 tests!! :dohh:
> Temps are still normal, cervix is pretty high and cm is wet/a little stretchy.
> 
> I think I shall post my chart, since nobody has seen it before... its boring though! :flower:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

If I had enough tests I would be testing more regularly but only have 5 left which if I test 2moz only takes me to Saturday but that will be fine as long as I get a bfp by then, if all negatives then i will have to sit and wait for af and that will do my head in




MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I tell a lie... my opkI took at 11.30am has been my darkest yet :D Will take another one later this evening and see what happens :D
> 
> https://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3744/wp001192.jpg

wow thats quite a dark line, u better get busy busy, the big O is coming :flower:



hopeful2539 said:


> I'm so inpatient and get a BFN at 8dpo... I'm not giving up hope yet. Xxx

No dont give up, I still got a bfn 2day at 9dpo, do u know if/when u had implantation?



Flyons said:


> *saying hi, as I catch up on posts from the weekend*:awww:
> 
> @hopeful, also 8dpo... resisted testing this morn, trying to hold off until wed or AF
> 
> @tizy- glad you finally have a o date and start test date
> 
> @claire and blackbeauty- both of you sound to have promising symptoms- gl!
> 
> @mrsmurphy- better get busy ;-)
> 
> @nic- hi! hope af is leaving town soon!

Im hoping they are, fx :thumbup:


----------



## claire1978

Well not sure if its a symptom but im so emotional lately, i watched a fil the other nite and was booing at the end, not coz it was particularly sad but coz it didnt have the happy ending that i wanted it to have :wacko:

Then earlier, my eldest (hes 10) has gone away this morning on a school trip untill fri, there is a fone chain for parents to ring each other to let us know that they arrived safely, when i got the call, i hung up and burst into tears yet this morning i was fine waving him off on the coach

Im getting a few cramps too but nothing else to report really, its just a waiting game


----------



## hopeful2539

Hi Claire1978, I had a dip on Saturday morning so hoping that was implantation :) will soon find out. Hope your symptoms today mean something. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## nic18

fx for you claire! hope your BFP is on its way


----------



## LizzieJane

sounds like there are lots of +ve ovulation symptoms and possible pregnancy symptoms, fingers crossed for some more BFPs! :dust:


----------



## Tizy

Really hope to be hearing some :bfp: news soon Claire, Baby1wanted, Hopeful and BB! Is that all the testers this week? 

LizzieJane how are you? I see your temps are staying the same, any ideas what's happened? 

Hay Robinson, how you feeling chick? Has it sunk in yet? Xx


----------



## Flyons

hey tizy! ill be testing too. hopefully wed, as long as af hasn't showed. ( unless I cave and test tomorrow at 9 dpo)


----------



## LizzieJane

Hey Han, yeah my temps went up then they went down. I really have no idea what is going on, cramps are certainly more like AF than ovulation now so my only hope is that the :witch: arrives to reset my cycle. 

I don't know if I am just awful at sleeping consistently/BBTing or if I didn't ovulate. My last cycle was 3 months, so I almost wonder if this was a bit of a reset cycle...? 

Anyway I certainly feel abnormally hormonal so hopefully AF is on her way! 

5 testers, how exciting! :dance: come on :bfp:'s!!


----------



## robinson380

Tizy said:


> Really hope to be hearing some :bfp: news soon Claire, Baby1wanted, Hopeful and BB! Is that all the testers this week?
> 
> LizzieJane how are you? I see your temps are staying the same, any ideas what's happened?
> 
> Hay Robinson, how you feeling chick? Has it sunk in yet? Xx

Yes, it has. I wish I could start baby shopping :) but will definately wait until the 2nd trimester for all that. I am feeling fine. Really no symptoms other than mild headaches and ocassionally tender nipples but thats it!! Now just waiting...waiting for 1st Dr. appt. How are things going for you Tizy?


----------



## NDTaber9211

hopeful2539 said:


> Hi Claire1978, I had a dip on Saturday morning so hoping that was implantation :) will soon find out. Hope your symptoms today mean something. Fingers crossed xxx

Is there suppose to be a temp dip when implantation occurs??


----------



## Tizy

Yay Flyons - so sorry I forgot about you!! Good luck :dust: to all. I'll be excited to get on here each day for the news  

LJ what time do you temp? What do you think the issues are with temping? Are you happy with your Opk's? Did you get any positives? I'll have another look at you charts and see what I can glean from it. Don't be down I'm sure like you said your body is just trying to level itself out so it's in it's best condition to accept a little bean.

Smiles all round here X


----------



## Tizy

NDTaber9211 said:


> hopeful2539 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Claire1978, I had a dip on Saturday morning so hoping that was implantation :) will soon find out. Hope your symptoms today mean something. Fingers crossed xxx
> 
> Is there suppose to be a temp dip when implantation occurs??Click to expand...

ND I did a lot of reading on FF at the weekend (I know I've already said). Some ladies get an implantation dip between 7-10dpo - this only happens in roughly 25% of pregnancy charts. And it does happen in 10% of non pregnancy charts. The other thing worth noting is that 75% of pregnancy charts don't have a dip so if you don't get one you shouldn't worry.

I looked at you chart and it looks like it could be a late implantation dip, if your temps start to rise again I would say things are looking good! Good luck xx


----------



## Tizy

robinson380 said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Really hope to be hearing some :bfp: news soon Claire, Baby1wanted, Hopeful and BB! Is that all the testers this week?
> 
> LizzieJane how are you? I see your temps are staying the same, any ideas what's happened?
> 
> Hay Robinson, how you feeling chick? Has it sunk in yet? Xx
> 
> Yes, it has. I wish I could start baby shopping :) but will definately wait until the 2nd trimester for all that. I am feeling fine. Really no symptoms other than mild headaches and ocassionally tender nipples but thats it!! Now just waiting...waiting for 1st Dr. appt. How are things going for you Tizy?Click to expand...

I'm ok thanks, just trying to be positive and not to think about things too much! Countdown to pregnancy says that based on our intercourse timing we've only got a 5% chance this time, but it's still a chance and if it doesn't happen it'll be good to get this first cycle under our belts. 

Lovely that you've stuck around with us too. Will be great hearing your progress. Xx


----------



## LizzieJane

Tizy said:


> Yay Flyons - so sorry I forgot about you!! Good luck :dust: to all. I'll be excited to get on here each day for the news
> 
> LJ what time do you temp? What do you think the issues are with temping? Are you happy with your Opk's? Did you get any positives? I'll have another look at you charts and see what I can glean from it. Don't be down I'm sure like you said your body is just trying to level itself out so it's in it's best condition to accept a little bean.
> 
> Smiles all round here X

I temp at 5.30am when hubs gets up for his shift. The problem is that I wake up between 2-3am worrying about temping and either doze till 5.30 or don't sleep at all. Otherwise I am so exhausted I conk out completely till 5.30am. I can see a massive difference depending on how I sleep - about 36-36.1C when I sleep deeply and 36.4C when I don't sleep at all. Somewhere in the region of 'normal' sleep is between 36.1 and 36.3. But with all the peaks and troughs it is very difficult to tell what is going on.

I am tempted by this chat about vaginal temping, but... I am worried about poking myself so early in the morning with a thermometer! :haha: 

I got quite a few mediums, around the times I had wet or EWCM. Never a full blown +ve so maybe my body kept trying to ovulate but never quite did. best thing I can do is probably keep temping and stop worrying, easier said than done though! 

:hugs: thanks for having a look at my chart.


----------



## SmallTownGal

baby1wanted said:


> Smalltowngal - you're right google does have a lot to answer for!
> I'm now CD 36 and got a third BFN this morning. Today will be my 5th day of continual cramping, there all the time and moves around.... got quite severe lat night but seems to have eased off again this morning. The obvious conclusion that this is my endo making a very unwelcome return :-(
> But thanks to google I have managed to convince myself that it's implantation cramps from late ovulation and a lengthy implantation process and therefore I'm only a few days away from my BFP - talk about clutching at straws!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok xx

Aw, sorry no BFN still and that you've got the bad cramping, to boot! :hugs: There's still hope, but I understand not wanting to get hopes up. FX'd :dust: 



Tizy said:


> Morning!
> 
> Mrsmurphy and Baby1wanted glad I could help!!
> 
> I'm a little confused and wonder if somebody could look at my chart. I've put in this mornings temp and FF has put crosshairs in for me and telling me I'm 3dpo however the crosshairs are the dotted line type. This apparently means that BBT is showing I've ovulated but something else on the chart doesn't tally up. So just to test it I put a +Opk in for wednesday which was CD19 and where I suspected I would have got a positive (dark lines on Thursday but not + then faded out over the day) but as it happened I didn't test that day! With the +Opk in FF says I'm 5dpo and that I ovulated on Wednesday not Friday and the crosshairs aren't dotted anymore.
> 
> Either way I'm in with a chance (albeit small) due to BD timings. Just curious?
> 
> What do you think is most probable? I did continue to have fertile CM thurs/fri/sat tho.
> 
> Thanks Xxx

Your chart looks rather similar to mine. My line was solid till I added the CM info, so maybe that's throwing your chart a spotted line (or, like IsaacRalph said, it's the lack of + opk that is making the line go spotted). 

Some women do have fertile CM after O, from what I've read. (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Eggwhite_Cervical_Fluid_after_Ovulation.html)


---

Good luck in round 8, IsaacRalph! :dust:

--

FX'd that one of your tests turns bfp, Claire! :dust:

--

Looks like your LH is ramping up, MrsMurphy. :D



Tizy said:


> Oooh MrsMurphy that looks promising.
> 
> LisaSmith, I know you had problems adding a thumbnail of your Ff graph to BnB. I can't seem to get it to display the thumbnail either, just says My Ovulation Chart and graphic too large?? Help.
> 
> Thanks

I had that happen the first time with mine. Make sure you don't have extra spaces or lines between things. That should do the trick. :winkwink:

---

Yeah, 8dpo is early, hopeful. FX'd for an eventual bfp! :dust:

---



claire1978 said:


> Well not sure if its a symptom but im so emotional lately, i watched a fil the other nite and was booing at the end, not coz it was particularly sad but coz it didnt have the happy ending that i wanted it to have :wacko:
> 
> Then earlier, my eldest (hes 10) has gone away this morning on a school trip untill fri, there is a fone chain for parents to ring each other to let us know that they arrived safely, when i got the call, i hung up and burst into tears yet this morning i was fine waving him off on the coach
> 
> Im getting a few cramps too but nothing else to report really, its just a waiting game

:awww: I get the same symptoms during some of my cycles (including this one) so I feel you.

Trouble with most of these PG symptoms is that they can be symptoms of a non-pg luteal phase, too. It's maddening. Although if this is a symptom you don't normally get, that is hopeful, I think.

FX'd for bfp! :dust:

---

You're symptoms sound hopeful, too, BlackBeauty. FX'd! :dust:

---

FX'd, Flyons! :dust:

---

Sorry your cycle has been so funky, LizzieJane! :hugs: FX'd that AF resets it for you soon.

---



robinson380 said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Really hope to be hearing some :bfp: news soon Claire, Baby1wanted, Hopeful and BB! Is that all the testers this week?
> 
> LizzieJane how are you? I see your temps are staying the same, any ideas what's happened?
> 
> Hay Robinson, how you feeling chick? Has it sunk in yet? Xx
> 
> Yes, it has. I wish I could start baby shopping :) but will definately wait until the 2nd trimester for all that. I am feeling fine. Really no symptoms other than mild headaches and ocassionally tender nipples but thats it!! Now just waiting...waiting for 1st Dr. appt. How are things going for you Tizy?Click to expand...

Prayers that everything keeps going smoothly, Robinson! So glad to hear things are going well for you. Very exciting the first Dr. appt. is coming up. :D

---

What's new with me...

So, I still have the stretchy feeling, but the heart palps, dizzyness and jelly-legs went away. Maybe it was just from the initial progesterone spike being higher than usual for me. Or maybe it was high barometric pressure. Who knows? But I'm feeling better now that it's just down to the weird stretchy feeling, which I think in my case is just still from the progesterone. After reading around, I think yesterday was just the day my Corpus Luteum took over progesterone production and it spiked. I'm going to assume that it is, and everything is fine (no tubal implantation or super rare super early uterine implantation). I've also got period like cramping, but that is normal during this phase, whether fertilization has occurred or not, from what I've read. No cause for concern. I'm also thinking that perhaps I haven't felt the stretchy feeling before because usually the cramping masks it.

Been having vivid dreams, but I put that down to my cats and DH waking me up out of my REM cycle a couple times in the night/morning.

Forgot to take my vaginal temp after my oral temp the past two days, but I'm not to worried about it now that I got my crosshairs, so perhaps I'm fine with the oral. We'll see.

I feel very very fatigued today. I napped twice. And I still feel tired. But I'm going to try and get some work done in the basement, after a snack.

Hope everyone is feeling fine today!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Oops, I went a little crazy on the dust, back there :blush:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Lol smalltowngal.. The more the merrier eh? Haha. Im just about to go to bed. No bd tonight, and OH is working nightshift 8-8 the next 2 nights. I took another opk tjis evening but was alot fainter than thid mornings. Maybe i got my surge yesterday when i never tested (a bit like you, tizy) but probably not! Shall see what my temp does in the morning. I love being able to set my alarm and sleep until it goes off (dd has only in the last month stopped waking through the night!) i temp at 4.30am.

What time does everyone else temp?

I cant believe there will be 5 testers this week. Good luck to everyone who is testing. Im itching to see some more :bfp:s!!


----------



## claire1978

I feel really eurgh, cant really explain it, its like someone is washing up in the pit of my tummy, making me feel quite sick, anyone else had similar, i dont get understand it, i actually cant remember how i felt the last 3 times, im def testing again in the morning

sorry to keep writing every symptom spot on here and driving u all crazy, its just i cant write it on fb or tell anyone and hubby not in 2nite and i wondered if any of u girls can relate?


----------



## Lisasmith

claire1978 said:


> I feel really eurgh, cant really explain it, its like someone is washing up in the pit of my tummy, making me feel quite sick, anyone else had similar, i dont get understand it, i actually cant remember how i felt the last 3 times, im def testing again in the morning
> 
> sorry to keep writing every symptom spot on here and driving u all crazy, its just i cant write it on fb or tell anyone and hubby not in 2nite and i wondered if any of u girls can relate?

Ahh!! Test lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tizy said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful2539 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Claire1978, I had a dip on Saturday morning so hoping that was implantation :) will soon find out. Hope your symptoms today mean something. Fingers crossed xxx
> 
> Is there suppose to be a temp dip when implantation occurs??Click to expand...
> 
> ND I did a lot of reading on FF at the weekend (I know I've already said). Some ladies get an implantation dip between 7-10dpo - this only happens in roughly 25% of pregnancy charts. And it does happen in 10% of non pregnancy charts. The other thing worth noting is that 75% of pregnancy charts don't have a dip so if you don't get one you shouldn't worry.
> 
> I looked at you chart and it looks like it could be a late implantation dip, if your temps start to rise again I would say things are looking good! Good luck xxClick to expand...

I should really head over to that q&a section of FF :haha:


----------



## SmallTownGal

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Lol smalltowngal.. The more the merrier eh? Haha. Im just about to go to bed. No bd tonight, and OH is working nightshift 8-8 the next 2 nights. I took another opk tjis evening but was alot fainter than thid mornings. Maybe i got my surge yesterday when i never tested (a bit like you, tizy) but probably not! Shall see what my temp does in the morning. I love being able to set my alarm and sleep until it goes off (dd has only in the last month stopped waking through the night!) i temp at 4.30am.
> 
> What time does everyone else temp?
> 
> I cant believe there will be 5 testers this week. Good luck to everyone who is testing. Im itching to see some more :bfp:s!!

Hm, yeah, you could have missed the surge or it could have been an almost-O. Guess the temp will tell the tale.

I'm very excited to see what everyone gets who's testing this week, too! FX

My poor DH came home with tummy issues due to some questionable stuffed mushrooms he had yesterday. I'm glad I didn't eat them. No BD for me tonight, either, although I'm in my TWW so I think we're covered for that.


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey ladies here is a quick update for today ! .. so today still feeling left side doing something.. still no af and no pressure down there .. usually before af i feel pressure like af is coming and i usually get a pimp to warm me af is on the way but nothing so far .. again lol not looking too much into it until saturday .. if no af my saturday then i know something is up .. feeling very tired and short fused today .. 
im soo scared to test..


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm excited for you to test!


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

AF is officially late! I've been having:
Extremely painful stabbing pains in my left bb, once in the right
Thick, creamy CM
Very hungry, all the time
Frequent urination
Being very mean to DH :( 
Emotional, cried at the airport because a lady was being horrible to her son

I'm on vacation at the moment so won't test until I go back home. By then I would be 3 days late if AF doesn't show up.


----------



## Lisasmith

NewlyWedFifi said:


> AF is officially late! I've been having:
> Extremely painful stabbing pains in my left bb, once in the right
> Thick, creamy CM
> Very hungry, all the time
> Frequent urination
> Being very mean to DH :(
> Emotional, cried at the airport because a lady was being horrible to her son
> 
> I'm on vacation at the moment so won't test until I go back home. By then I would be 3 days late if AF doesn't show up.

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Tizy

Morning my lovelies 



SmallTownGal said:


> Oops, I went a little crazy on the dust, back there :blush:

Hey Smalltowngal, thanks for all the dust, we need it! Glad to hear things are ok with you and your symptoms (or non symptoms) have settled down. I'll try your tip for the chart, thanks X



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Lol smalltowngal.. The more the merrier eh? Haha. Im just about to go to bed. No bd tonight, and OH is working nightshift 8-8 the next 2 nights. I took another opk tjis evening but was alot fainter than thid mornings. Maybe i got my surge yesterday when i never tested (a bit like you, tizy) but probably not! Shall see what my temp does in the morning. I love being able to set my alarm and sleep until it goes off (dd has only in the last month stopped waking through the night!) i temp at 4.30am.
> 
> What time does everyone else temp?
> 
> I cant believe there will be 5 testers this week. Good luck to everyone who is testing. Im itching to see some more :bfp:s!!

Hi MrsMurphy, you haven't got a ticker to say where you are in ya cycle, so I'm guessing CD10?? In which case its possible that you did/have ovulated early, especially after the last cycle, keep and eye on things. Hope you haven't missed it like me! I temp similar time to you - 4am, I set my alarm, take it, no need to write it down as the thermometer has a last temp memory recall on it and then back to sleep. How old is your LO? Roscoe still wakes sometimes but hes only 9 months. Last night he woke up when I went to bed and kept me up until 1.30am!




claire1978 said:


> I feel really eurgh, cant really explain it, its like someone is washing up in the pit of my tummy, making me feel quite sick, anyone else had similar, i dont get understand it, i actually cant remember how i felt the last 3 times, im def testing again in the morning
> 
> sorry to keep writing every symptom spot on here and driving u all crazy, its just i cant write it on fb or tell anyone and hubby not in 2nite and i wondered if any of u girls can relate?

Claire its perfectly fine to post you symptoms, you might help someone else out but posting them, fingers crossed for you, can't wait till you get on and tell us how the test went. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful2539 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Claire1978, I had a dip on Saturday morning so hoping that was implantation :) will soon find out. Hope your symptoms today mean something. Fingers crossed xxx
> 
> Is there suppose to be a temp dip when implantation occurs??Click to expand...
> 
> ND I did a lot of reading on FF at the weekend (I know I've already said). Some ladies get an implantation dip between 7-10dpo - this only happens in roughly 25% of pregnancy charts. And it does happen in 10% of non pregnancy charts. The other thing worth noting is that 75% of pregnancy charts don't have a dip so if you don't get one you shouldn't worry.
> 
> I looked at you chart and it looks like it could be a late implantation dip, if your temps start to rise again I would say things are looking good! Good luck xxClick to expand...
> 
> I should really head over to that q&a section of FF :haha:Click to expand...

ND :test: :test: Lol



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies here is a quick update for today ! .. so today still feeling left side doing something.. still no af and no pressure down there .. usually before af i feel pressure like af is coming and i usually get a pimp to warm me af is on the way but nothing so far .. again lol not looking too much into it until saturday .. if no af my saturday then i know something is up .. feeling very tired and short fused today ..
> im soo scared to test..

Sounds good BB, don't be scared, we're all here to support you. X



NewlyWedFifi said:


> AF is officially late! I've been having:
> Extremely painful stabbing pains in my left bb, once in the right
> Thick, creamy CM
> Very hungry, all the time
> Frequent urination
> Being very mean to DH :(
> Emotional, cried at the airport because a lady was being horrible to her son
> 
> I'm on vacation at the moment so won't test until I go back home. By then I would be 3 days late if AF doesn't show up.

Hi Newlywedfifi, they sound like a great set of symptoms  Can't believe your holding out till you get home! Good luck. 

UPDATE FROM ME:

Boring, only 4dpo and no symptoms really, had a bit of gassyness going on 1dpo and increased thirst the last few days, thats about it. 

Wish this week would hurry on by! 

Han X


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Lol @ Lisasmith, you made me smile.

Good morning Tizy! The reason I'm holding out is DH isn't with me, I'm with my in-laws. If I get a BFN it will spoil my vacation & the in-laws will wonder why I'm so miserable. If by some miracle I get a BFP I want DH to be right next to me :)


----------



## Lisasmith

NewlyWedFifi said:


> Lol @ Lisasmith, you made me smile.
> 
> Good morning Tizy! The reason I'm holding out is DH isn't with me, I'm with my in-laws. If I get a BFN it will spoil my vacation & the in-laws will wonder why I'm so miserable. If by some miracle I get a BFP I want DH to be right next to me :)

Ahh, that's fair enough :)


----------



## claire1978

I was so emotional yeasterday, cried about 4 time (i hardly ever cry), once was from a lovely email someone sent me!

BB funny u should say about a short fuse, my temperament was fine this morning then i walked the school run abd this old woman had a go at me coz i didnt say thank u to her when she stopped at tge zebra crossing to let me past, my 3 year old was being a devil this morning so i forgot to say thanks as i was concentrating on my son being safe on the road, she put her window down and started shouting at me saying im not a good mum coz not showing them manners, well that was it, she got a gobfull, she kept on but i got the last word in, she made me so cross, i wanted to go and poke her in the eye but im calm again now :)

I got up at 5.30 needing a wee so i tested and i dont know if there was the faintest ever line there like yesterday, im classing it as a bfn still, something should show by the end of the week if i am


----------



## nic18

good luck to everyone testing in the next few days! your symptoms sound promising!


----------



## hopeful2539

Good news..... tested 9dpo and got a BFP xxx


----------



## nic18

hopeful2539, congrats :)!! x


----------



## LizzieJane

congratulations hopeful! :happydance:


----------



## Tizy

Massive congrats Hopeful!!! wooooo our third :bfp: XX


----------



## Tizy

Hi LizzieJane, 

I've had a look at your chart and there's not a lot I can work out from it i'm afraid. Like you said it looked completely different the other day when you'd moved into the higher temp phase in the chart, now the temps have gone back down. 

I had a look at a few Anovulatory charts on FF and I think this cycle the chart is probably quite similar to these. 

If I was you I'd keep recording fertile signs just in case you ovulate, but hope that AF arrives and resets things. 

Sorry I can't offer much support - I am a charting novice tho so it might be worth you asking some of the girls on the TTC pages. 

Hope your ok, I know you must be feeling frustrated, I did when my O was late. 

Big :hugs:
X


----------



## Jadey121

Hi all.

Well i was one of the first to get my bfp here but unfortunately it didnt work out for me. My little seed flew away. Confirmed today as my hcg levels were going down. I will be back here when im ready to try again... My bfp excitement only lasted a few days so im really gutted! Anyhow least i know whats going on and me and my oh can move on. Wishing you all the best ill probs stalk for a few weeks and come back once we are ready! xox


----------



## hopeful2539

Thankyou.... soooooo happpy!!! Fx'd for everyone else. Still doesnt seem real xx


----------



## Tizy

Jadey121 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well i was one of the first to get my bfp here but unfortunately it didnt work out for me. My little seed flew away. Confirmed today as my hcg levels were going down. I will be back here when im ready to try again... My bfp excitement only lasted a few days so im really gutted! Anyhow least i know whats going on and me and my oh can move on. Wishing you all the best ill probs stalk for a few weeks and come back once we are ready! xox

Jadey so sorry to hear this. The first few weeks of pregnancy are so worrysome. Hope you know that we're all here to chat to if thats what you'd like. If not then thats fine too. Big :hugs: to you and your fella. 

Han Xxxx


----------



## claire1978

hopeful2539 said:


> Good news..... tested 9dpo and got a BFP xxx

Ysy another one to add to the list, congratulations


----------



## LizzieJane

Jadey121 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well i was one of the first to get my bfp here but unfortunately it didnt work out for me. My little seed flew away. Confirmed today as my hcg levels were going down. I will be back here when im ready to try again... My bfp excitement only lasted a few days so im really gutted! Anyhow least i know whats going on and me and my oh can move on. Wishing you all the best ill probs stalk for a few weeks and come back once we are ready! xox

oh Jadey, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

Jadey121 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well i was one of the first to get my bfp here but unfortunately it didnt work out for me. My little seed flew away. Confirmed today as my hcg levels were going down. I will be back here when im ready to try again... My bfp excitement only lasted a few days so im really gutted! Anyhow least i know whats going on and me and my oh can move on. Wishing you all the best ill probs stalk for a few weeks and come back once we are ready! xox

Ah sorry to hear that jadey, big hugs and lots of baby dust for when u try again


----------



## LizzieJane

Tizy said:


> Hi LizzieJane,
> 
> I've had a look at your chart and there's not a lot I can work out from it i'm afraid. Like you said it looked completely different the other day when you'd moved into the higher temp phase in the chart, now the temps have gone back down.
> 
> I had a look at a few Anovulatory charts on FF and I think this cycle the chart is probably quite similar to these.
> 
> If I was you I'd keep recording fertile signs just in case you ovulate, but hope that AF arrives and resets things.
> 
> Sorry I can't offer much support - I am a charting novice tho so it might be worth you asking some of the girls on the TTC pages.
> 
> Hope your ok, I know you must be feeling frustrated, I did when my O was late.
> 
> Big :hugs:
> X

thanks :hugs:


----------



## nic18

:hugs: jadey!


----------



## robinson380

Jadey--thinking of you :hugs:

Hopeful--Congrats!!!:baby:


----------



## Flyons

:hugs: We're here for you whenever you need us Jadey.

Congrats Hopeful!:flower:


----------



## SmallTownGal

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies here is a quick update for today ! .. so today still feeling left side doing something.. still no af and no pressure down there .. usually before af i feel pressure like af is coming and i usually get a pimp to warm me af is on the way but nothing so far .. again lol not looking too much into it until saturday .. if no af my saturday then i know something is up .. feeling very tired and short fused today ..
> im soo scared to test..




NewlyWedFifi said:


> AF is officially late! I've been having:
> Extremely painful stabbing pains in my left bb, once in the right
> Thick, creamy CM
> Very hungry, all the time
> Frequent urination
> Being very mean to DH :(
> Emotional, cried at the airport because a lady was being horrible to her son
> 
> I'm on vacation at the moment so won't test until I go back home. By then I would be 3 days late if AF doesn't show up.

Excited for you to test, BlackBeauty and NewlyWedFifi!

---



claire1978 said:


> I was so emotional yeasterday, cried about 4 time (i hardly ever cry), once was from a lovely email someone sent me!
> 
> BB funny u should say about a short fuse, my temperament was fine this morning then i walked the school run abd this old woman had a go at me coz i didnt say thank u to her when she stopped at tge zebra crossing to let me past, my 3 year old was being a devil this morning so i forgot to say thanks as i was concentrating on my son being safe on the road, she put her window down and started shouting at me saying im not a good mum coz not showing them manners, well that was it, she got a gobfull, she kept on but i got the last word in, she made me so cross, i wanted to go and poke her in the eye but im calm again now :)
> 
> I got up at 5.30 needing a wee so i tested and i dont know if there was the faintest ever line there like yesterday, im classing it as a bfn still, something should show by the end of the week if i am

Wow, I'd say the lady at the zebra crossing has bad manners! And a lack of common sense. I never expect thanks from people with small children when I stop at a crossing to let them pass (they need their attention on the kids when crossing), and I don't feel like I really need thanks for stopping at a crossing to let someone pass, as it is. A little thank you nod or wave is nice, but I don't stop for them expecting anything in return (other than maybe some good karma, lol).

Anyway, I hope you have a nice BFP at the end of the week, Claire!

---



hopeful2539 said:


> Good news..... tested 9dpo and got a BFP xxx

Congratulations!!! :happydance: Many well wishes for a healthy and happy pregnancy!

---



Jadey121 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well i was one of the first to get my bfp here but unfortunately it didnt work out for me. My little seed flew away. Confirmed today as my hcg levels were going down. I will be back here when im ready to try again... My bfp excitement only lasted a few days so im really gutted! Anyhow least i know whats going on and me and my oh can move on. Wishing you all the best ill probs stalk for a few weeks and come back once we are ready! xox

Oh, Jadey, I'm so sorry that happened! :( My condolences and prayers to you and your OH during this time of moving on :hug:

---

The only new and interesting symptom so far today is a whole bunch of creamy CM, so much that it stretches (but it's obviously very lotion-y feeling and creamy colored, not like the eggwhite color and texture of EWCM). I'm not sure if I remember having this much of the creamy CM before...but I probably have and didn't notice it cause I wasn't paying close attention like I am now.

Also, the stretchy ab feeling is gone or much less.

Ugh, my boy cat just puked on the rug. I narrowly saved him from puking on his scratching board, at least (that would have been a nightmare to clean, as it's all ripped up).


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tizy said:


> ND :test: :test: Lol

Not yet! Lol I am waiting 2 more days.


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

So sorry to hear your sad news Jadey. I hope time brings you and your OH physical and emotional healing.


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Congratulations hopeful!

SmallTownGal, I'm excited and scared to test!

Woke up today with a nasty case of thrush! Yuck. I'm so uncomfortable. Oh well, I'd rather have thrush than AF I guess lol.


----------



## robinson380

NDTaber9211 said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> ND :test: :test: Lol
> 
> Not yet! Lol I am waiting 2 more days.Click to expand...

How can you resist the urge!!! Good luck :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

robinson380 said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> ND :test: :test: Lol
> 
> Not yet! Lol I am waiting 2 more days.Click to expand...
> 
> How can you resist the urge!!! Good luck :)Click to expand...

It's mainly that I can't take another :bfn: I want to give AF a chance to arrive. If I had symptoms I would test. I have no symptoms at all. Baby or witch. AF is suppose to be here today but there is no sign. Hopefully that's good!


----------



## Jadey121

Thanks all  Nice to know i got support my emotions have been all over the place! Nurse has advised for us to wait at least 2 cycles to try again... think we will be ready when we are ready!
I see a lot more girlies have had some bfps! Congratulations  
I will continue and stay on here as i think id go about nutty without talking! 
Onwards and upwards ay!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

I would like to be added please! I am due for my AF on September 14th... If it doesn't show I will be testing on the 15th or 16th!!! I'm going to try to hold out but sometimes impatience overrules!!!


----------



## Tizy

Hello CiarAmystic, welcome to the group! How lovely to have a new member. We're a lovely friendly bunch here. 

I'll add you to the front page and feel free to add the group blinkie to your sig if you like. 

Hanx


----------



## NDTaber9211

Jadey121 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well i was one of the first to get my bfp here but unfortunately it didnt work out for me. My little seed flew away. Confirmed today as my hcg levels were going down. I will be back here when im ready to try again... My bfp excitement only lasted a few days so im really gutted! Anyhow least i know whats going on and me and my oh can move on. Wishing you all the best ill probs stalk for a few weeks and come back once we are ready! xox

Oh hun I am so sorry :cry:. Come back to us when you are ready. You have a ton of friends here if you ever need someone to talk to. :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

Omg someone stop me, i have the urge to poas but i know theres no point, keep telling myself 'gotta wait till morning, gotta wait till morning'!!!

Oh i hate bloody waiting, im ssooo impatient


----------



## nic18

hold in there claire!! you can do it :) x


----------



## Jadey121

claire1978 said:


> Omg someone stop me, i have the urge to poas but i know theres no point, keep telling myself 'gotta wait till morning, gotta wait till morning'!!!
> 
> Oh i hate bloody waiting, im ssooo impatient

Good Luck Chick... and wait until tomorrow!  X


----------



## baby1wanted

SmallTownGal said:


> Oops, I went a little crazy on the dust, back there :blush:

LOL!



NewlyWedFifi said:


> AF is officially late! I've been having:
> Extremely painful stabbing pains in my left bb, once in the right
> Thick, creamy CM
> Very hungry, all the time
> Frequent urination
> Being very mean to DH :(
> Emotional, cried at the airport because a lady was being horrible to her son
> 
> I'm on vacation at the moment so won't test until I go back home. By then I would be 3 days late if AF doesn't show up.

Oooh all sounds like you're heading for a BFP yay!



hopeful2539 said:


> Good news..... tested 9dpo and got a BFP xxx

Amazing! Congratulations



Jadey121 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well i was one of the first to get my bfp here but unfortunately it didnt work out for me. My little seed flew away. Confirmed today as my hcg levels were going down. I will be back here when im ready to try again... My bfp excitement only lasted a few days so im really gutted! Anyhow least i know whats going on and me and my oh can move on. Wishing you all the best ill probs stalk for a few weeks and come back once we are ready! xox

So sorry Jadey that really is rubbish, sending you big hugs :hugs::hugs:



Ciaramystic said:


> I would like to be added please! I am due for my AF on September 14th... If it doesn't show I will be testing on the 15th or 16th!!! I'm going to try to hold out but sometimes impatience overrules!!!

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Just a quick update, I'm now cd37, no sign of AF and my ticker is getting more and more wrong!
3 BFNs so far and day 6 of continual cramping / sore boobs / sensitive nipples / bloating. Not sure if I'm making it up but also having some waves of mild nausea.
I'll test again at the weekend if AF doesn't show, and it'll be off to the doctors if still a BFN. By the amount of bloating I already look about 5 months pregnant!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Here are my symptoms...

1-6dpo - increased CWCM

7dpo - light bright red spotting after BD with DH, cramps, lower backache, vivid dreams, never ending hunger, CWCM

8dpo - cramps, vivid dreams, craving breaded chicken (which I normally dislike), CWCM, oily face, acne (which I never get)

9dpo - cramps, shaky, dizzy, increased hunger (again craving that stupid chicken), vivid dreams, can't sleep, restless, oily face, acne, nausea

10dpo - (BFN in A.M.) cramps, lower backache, spotting after checking cervix (at first bright red then brown, tugging sensation in lower abdomen, SO TIRED, stuffy nose, still craving chicken (finally broke down and had some kfc)


Does it sound like the baby dust has landed???? I sure hope so!!!


----------



## robinson380

Ciaramystic said:


> Here are my symptoms...
> 
> 1-6dpo - increased CWCM
> 
> 7dpo - light bright red spotting after BD with DH, cramps, lower backache, vivid dreams, never ending hunger, CWCM
> 
> 8dpo - cramps, vivid dreams, craving breaded chicken (which I normally dislike), CWCM, oily face, acne (which I never get)
> 
> 9dpo - cramps, shaky, dizzy, increased hunger (again craving that stupid chicken), vivid dreams, can't sleep, restless, oily face, acne, nausea
> 
> 10dpo - (BFN in A.M.) cramps, lower backache, spotting after checking cervix (at first bright red then brown, tugging sensation in lower abdomen, SO TIRED, stuffy nose, still craving chicken (finally broke down and had some kfc)
> 
> 
> Does it sound like the baby dust has landed???? I sure hope so!!!

Definately!! Sounds promising! Baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ciaramystic said:


> Here are my symptoms...
> 
> 1-6dpo - increased CWCM
> 
> 7dpo - light bright red spotting after BD with DH, cramps, lower backache, vivid dreams, never ending hunger, CWCM
> 
> 8dpo - cramps, vivid dreams, craving breaded chicken (which I normally dislike), CWCM, oily face, acne (which I never get)
> 
> 9dpo - cramps, shaky, dizzy, increased hunger (again craving that stupid chicken), vivid dreams, can't sleep, restless, oily face, acne, nausea
> 
> 10dpo - (BFN in A.M.) cramps, lower backache, spotting after checking cervix (at first bright red then brown, tugging sensation in lower abdomen, SO TIRED, stuffy nose, still craving chicken (finally broke down and had some kfc
> Does it sound like the baby dust has landed???? I sure hope so!!!

Yeah Defo sounds good hun if its unusual for you! I get most of these symptoms in my tww, 7 cycles so far bfn, so I get bad pms symptoms. Fx'd its a bfp for you


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Thank baby1wanted! I hope so. Babydust to you :*

I just read that yeast infection is a sign of pregnancy!!
Wow, I've never ever had this many pregnancy symptoms all at once before. Fingers crossed I get that BFD, when I tested at DPO10 I got a BFN.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Jadey121 said:


> Thanks all  Nice to know i got support my emotions have been all over the place! Nurse has advised for us to wait at least 2 cycles to try again... think we will be ready when we are ready!
> I see a lot more girlies have had some bfps! Congratulations
> I will continue and stay on here as i think id go about nutty without talking!
> Onwards and upwards ay!!!

Sorry to hear your sad news:hugs: I think your right you'll be ready when your ready but please do not worry if you wish to try sooner than 2 cycles time, especially if you were very early?? (not sure how far gone you were?) Everyone is different but after my mc at 10weeks I had to start on the next cycle. Got bfp after 5 cycles anyway! Anyway what i'm saying is what will be will be & your positive attitude is just great!


----------



## Tizy

claire1978 said:


> Omg someone stop me, i have the urge to poas but i know theres no point, keep telling myself 'gotta wait till morning, gotta wait till morning'!!!
> 
> Oh i hate bloody waiting, im ssooo impatient

Lol Claire, hang on in there and get to bed early then it'll be tomorrow sooner! 



baby1wanted said:


> Hi all
> Just a quick update, I'm now cd37, no sign of AF and my ticker is getting more and more wrong!
> 3 BFNs so far and day 6 of continual cramping / sore boobs / sensitive nipples / bloating. Not sure if I'm making it up but also having some waves of mild nausea.
> I'll test again at the weekend if AF doesn't show, and it'll be off to the doctors if still a BFN. By the amount of bloating I already look about 5 months pregnant!

Oooh I really hope the nausea is a sign of some hpt rising, fingers crossed. 



Ciaramystic said:


> Here are my symptoms...
> 
> 1-6dpo - increased CWCM
> 
> 7dpo - light bright red spotting after BD with DH, cramps, lower backache, vivid dreams, never ending hunger, CWCM
> 
> 8dpo - cramps, vivid dreams, craving breaded chicken (which I normally dislike), CWCM, oily face, acne (which I never get)
> 
> 9dpo - cramps, shaky, dizzy, increased hunger (again craving that stupid chicken), vivid dreams, can't sleep, restless, oily face, acne, nausea
> 
> 10dpo - (BFN in A.M.) cramps, lower backache, spotting after checking cervix (at first bright red then brown, tugging sensation in lower abdomen, SO TIRED, stuffy nose, still craving chicken (finally broke down and had some kfc)
> 
> 
> Does it sound like the baby dust has landed???? I sure hope so!!!

Hey those are a good set of symptoms. Sounds like your defo in with a shot! 
I'm only 4dpo and not really had any symptoms. Bit of creamy CM tho, that's normal I think isn't it? 

Xx


----------



## Jadey121

IsaacRalph said:


> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks all  Nice to know i got support my emotions have been all over the place! Nurse has advised for us to wait at least 2 cycles to try again... think we will be ready when we are ready!
> I see a lot more girlies have had some bfps! Congratulations
> I will continue and stay on here as i think id go about nutty without talking!
> Onwards and upwards ay!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear your sad news:hugs: I think your right you'll be ready when your ready but please do not worry if you wish to try sooner than 2 cycles time, especially if you were very early?? (not sure how far gone you were?) Everyone is different but after my mc at 10weeks I had to start on the next cycle. Got bfp after 5 cycles anyway! Anyway what i'm saying is what will be will be & your positive attitude is just great!Click to expand...

i started bleeding at 4wk 2d so very early.. Ive had my cry and im glad i know now as i was in limbo for 2 days not knowing as ive never had anything like this before! x


----------



## Jadey121

Ciaramystic said:


> Here are my symptoms...
> 
> 1-6dpo - increased CWCM
> 
> 7dpo - light bright red spotting after BD with DH, cramps, lower backache, vivid dreams, never ending hunger, CWCM
> 
> 8dpo - cramps, vivid dreams, craving breaded chicken (which I normally dislike), CWCM, oily face, acne (which I never get)
> 
> 9dpo - cramps, shaky, dizzy, increased hunger (again craving that stupid chicken), vivid dreams, can't sleep, restless, oily face, acne, nausea
> 
> 10dpo - (BFN in A.M.) cramps, lower backache, spotting after checking cervix (at first bright red then brown, tugging sensation in lower abdomen, SO TIRED, stuffy nose, still craving chicken (finally broke down and had some kfc)
> 
> 
> Does it sound like the baby dust has landed???? I sure hope so!!!

Sounds VERY positive chick!! Lets see that bfp!!!
In all my pregnancies ive had stuffy nose and eating loads!! GL!!!


----------



## angel2010

Still waiting to o. I have had lots of fertile cm for the past 3 days, counting today. I could ovulate any day, but it may not happen for another 6-7 days. OPKs still neg, but felt a few left ovary twinges today. We will see...


----------



## IsaacRalph

angel2010 said:


> Still waiting to o. I have had lots of fertile cm for the past 3 days, counting today. I could ovulate any day, but it may not happen for another 6-7 days. OPKs still neg, but felt a few left ovary twinges today. We will see...

Good luck on that big O hun


----------



## Tizy

One born every minute twins and triplets show is heartbreaking! I've cried already. X

Claire don't you be watching it with your teary eyes!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tizy said:


> One born every minute twins and triplets show is heartbreaking! I've cried already. X
> 
> Claire don't you be watching it with your teary eyes!

Oh tell me about it tiz blubbing central here!


----------



## Lisasmith

hopeful2539 said:


> Good news..... tested 9dpo and got a BFP xxx

Hey!!Congrats sweetie


----------



## Lisasmith

Jadey121 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well i was one of the first to get my bfp here but unfortunately it didnt work out for me. My little seed flew away. Confirmed today as my hcg levels were going down. I will be back here when im ready to try again... My bfp excitement only lasted a few days so im really gutted! Anyhow least i know whats going on and me and my oh can move on. Wishing you all the best ill probs stalk for a few weeks and come back once we are ready! xox


Oh sweetheart :( I am so so sorry! Huge hugs and lots of love


----------



## Tizy

Lisasmith your online - yay! 

I'm stuck with my FF thumbnail, I can't get it to display at all. I've even tried putting it in my signature without all the other tickers but I just keeps showing that error message. 

Can you help, if I remember you had the same problem. 

Thanks x


----------



## Lisasmith

You need to put the 'bb thumbnail' link in :)

If that does not work then i have NO idea! i had someone else go in and play with the settings on mine to fix it


----------



## claire1978

IsaacRalph said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> One born every minute twins and triplets show is heartbreaking! I've cried already. X
> 
> Claire don't you be watching it with your teary eyes!
> 
> Oh tell me about it tiz blubbing central here!Click to expand...

ive just watched it, was with hubby and altho there was bits that i found hard to watch i didnt actually cry *shock horror* I felt sad with the woman having twins where one died inside her but she had to carry on carrying it, i think i would feel abit uneasy about that but i understand if they delievered the other one may be in danger, very hard situation tho

Im having cramps again 2nite, what is it with the evenings? better get a bfp soon so i can know what it is


----------



## Lisasmith

claire1978 said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> One born every minute twins and triplets show is heartbreaking! I've cried already. X
> 
> Claire don't you be watching it with your teary eyes!
> 
> Oh tell me about it tiz blubbing central here!Click to expand...
> 
> ive just watched it, was with hubby and altho there was bits that i found hard to watch i didnt actually cry *shock horror* I felt sad with the woman having twins where one died inside her but she had to carry on carrying it, i think i would feel abit uneasy about that but i understand if they delievered the other one may be in danger, very hard situation tho
> 
> Im having cramps again 2nite, what is it with the evenings? better get a bfp soon so i can know what it isClick to expand...

Go pee on something :)


----------



## claire1978

Lisasmith said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> One born every minute twins and triplets show is heartbreaking! I've cried already. X
> 
> Claire don't you be watching it with your teary eyes!
> 
> Oh tell me about it tiz blubbing central here!Click to expand...
> 
> ive just watched it, was with hubby and altho there was bits that i found hard to watch i didnt actually cry *shock horror* I felt sad with the woman having twins where one died inside her but she had to carry on carrying it, i think i would feel abit uneasy about that but i understand if they delievered the other one may be in danger, very hard situation tho
> 
> Im having cramps again 2nite, what is it with the evenings? better get a bfp soon so i can know what it isClick to expand...
> 
> Go pee on something :)Click to expand...

Nooo dont encourage me, i will wait until the morning, besides i dont need one as just been :haha:


----------



## angel2010

hopeful2539 said:


> Good news..... tested 9dpo and got a BFP xxx

Congrats!!!




Jadey121 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Well i was one of the first to get my bfp here but unfortunately it didnt work out for me. My little seed flew away. Confirmed today as my hcg levels were going down. I will be back here when im ready to try again... My bfp excitement only lasted a few days so im really gutted! Anyhow least i know whats going on and me and my oh can move on. Wishing you all the best ill probs stalk for a few weeks and come back once we are ready! xox

I am sorry:hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

NewlyWedFifi said:


> Congratulations hopeful!
> 
> SmallTownGal, I'm excited and scared to test!
> 
> Woke up today with a nasty case of thrush! Yuck. I'm so uncomfortable. Oh well, I'd rather have thrush than AF I guess lol.

I have a feeling I'm going to feel the same way, come testing time.

Ack, sorry to hear you've developed thrush! I hope it clears up soon! :hugs:



NewlyWedFifi said:


> I just read that yeast infection is a sign of pregnancy!!
> Wow, I've never ever had this many pregnancy symptoms all at once before. Fingers crossed I get that BFD, when I tested at DPO10 I got a BFN.

FX'd! If you gotta get thrush, it would be good to get a BFP out of it!

---

FX'd, NDTaber! :dust: I totally understand wanting to wait, although I'm still impressed at the willpower to wait.

---

Welcome, Ciaramystic! :flower:

Your symptoms are hopeful, I think. Good luck! :dust:

---



claire1978 said:


> Omg someone stop me, i have the urge to poas but i know theres no point, keep telling myself 'gotta wait till morning, gotta wait till morning'!!!
> 
> Oh i hate bloody waiting, im ssooo impatient

Hang in there Claire! Resist! Resist!

---



baby1wanted said:


> Hi all
> Just a quick update, I'm now cd37, no sign of AF and my ticker is getting more and more wrong!
> 3 BFNs so far and day 6 of continual cramping / sore boobs / sensitive nipples / bloating. Not sure if I'm making it up but also having some waves of mild nausea.
> I'll test again at the weekend if AF doesn't show, and it'll be off to the doctors if still a BFN. By the amount of bloating I already look about 5 months pregnant!

Hm, maybe you got a bad batch of tests? I hope the doc is able to illuminate the situation and/or I hope you get a BFP on the weekend. :hugs:

---

Hope you O soon, Angel!

---

Hope you get your chart piccy sorted, Tizy. :comp:

---

Well, I got tired and took a nap and had more vivid dreams. I have been having a lot of vivid dreams lately. I'm usually tired after O, but the vivid dreams are new.

Woke up with medium-mild cramps followed by a very sharp pinchy feeling on the right side that then went away. I'm quite sure, now that I think about it, that I've felt the same thing other cycles. I know it's not PCOS, so I think it's just normal for me. Maybe it's fallopian tube contractions or something.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your :bfp: Hopeful!

So Sorry to hear about your loss Jadey :hugs:


Hope everyone else is doing good.


As for me i'm pretty sure ill be getting my visit from the :witch: within the week. My "symptoms" have subsided for the most part. And i have some tell tale signs that AF is on her way. I'm gonna put the nausea and cramping down to my body readjusting to producing its own hormones. Im weirdly at ease though that AF should be showing up soon. Lets just hope she holds off and comes the day after my birthday as I have horrid cramps with AF and dont want to be crampy and blah on my birthday :haha:

Good luck to all the testeres coming up


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

ProudArmyWife, when is your birthday? Mine's on Thursday. Don't know if I should test then or wait until the day after. Could be a great gift or a day ruiner depending on that test!


----------



## dcm_mw12

baby1wanted said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LizzieJane said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> 
> oh han :hugs: I've re read through the last few pages of posts, it does sound like you ovulated, fingers crossed for temp rise tomorrow. did you get your LH surge on CD19 or CD20, your chart says CD19 and your pics say CD20? If it is CD20 you would probably ovulate today and expect a temp rise tomorrow. I think. also it looks like you had disrupted sleep on your chart so that could be why your temps are low. my temps rose very slowly, not everyones go straight up. FF didn't even confirm it till 5DPO. also we didn't BD a lot around ovulation because it came out of the blue. the egg can survive for 24-48 hours and sperms can swim fast.
> 
> Morning Lj, it seems you were right, my temp went up to 97.74 which is 0.4 more than usual, so i suspect that in my stupidity by not doing any OPks on Wednesday I missed my +Opk and I O'd yesterday. I'm not hopeful of pregnancy at all, as countdowntopregnancy only estimates a 5% chance based on when we BD'd. Thanks for keeping me sane, I just wish I didn't miss the Opks on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> quick update before i go to class i woke up 3 times in the middle of the night last night to go pee. and one of those times i couldn't get back to sleep. still having AF like cramps on and off. if im not pregnant i need to figure out why im peeing so such cause its just not normal the amount of trips i make to the bathroom :haha: im really fighting the urge to test because i really have no idea when i O'ed.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooh I think you should test and the increased need to wee is a fab sign hun.
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Tizy - so sorry to see you're feeling this way. I agree, have a good cry and let it all out. And I think it's fair for you to sit down at some point (once you're feeling a bit brighter and not too emotional) with OH and have a proper chat about things. If he does want another LO then he needs to remember that he has a part to play too! I did the same with my DH at the start of this cycle as I felt we'd missed out on proper BD time the month before. He was upset to see how upset I was when AF showed (my 2 SILs announced their pregnancies the same week!) so I just gently pointed out that although I would never force him into BDing there were times when it was going to be on the agenda if he wants to get a :bfp:
> And he really came through this month, we were both poorly with chest infections but he did his duty when called upon!
> Sending you lots and lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> (Won't comment on the OPKs as I've never used them x)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the support, yeh I'm gonna find a good time to have a chat with OH. Did you test this morning or hold out???....can't wait to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> I wonder if im going thru implantation, cramps on and off all day, really quite noticeable and gravitating to my bak and making me feel abit sicky :/ any ideas girls?Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like it could be Claire, its the right time going by how many days DPO you are - really hope so X
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I am thinking about testing at 10 dpo. I know I should wait but I am just itching to test!Click to expand...
> 
> Another tester, fingers crossed for you ND, hoping for good news.
> 
> 
> 
> jellybean87 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone sorry i've been awol! i've been struggling a bit with whats going on with me, so have stepped back for a few daysClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Jellybean, are you ok? Where are you at now?
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> *baby1wanted-*thank you! currently have the house to myself AF away to work and wont be home until 4am, so i'm just getting snuggled up with my cats :haha: how sad! with a big bag of crisps in my jimjams and a bottle :haha: of rose :)! hope AF stays away for you!
> *claire*- really hope its ib for you! my fingers are crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> This sounds lovely Nic, we're waiting for a new mattress to arrive next monday...I so can't wait because ours is currently past it! I can see myself spending much more time in bed once it arrives (;-) but I guess that can only be a good thing)
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> my dh is at the gym.. i refuse to work out until i know if i am preggies or not .. trying noto to stress my body or self out ..
> 
> sitting here on the couch and feeling mild cramping and down there constantly feels wet ! i keep checking washroom to see if af has arrived .. but af shouldnt be here until next week sometime ..
> 
> ill start testing on friday saturday once af is completely missed if it is ..
> 
> praying i get bfp this month ! im 6 or 7 dpo today
> 
> hows everyone else doing today ?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hun, don't stress about AF coming ..its early yet, hopfully your body is just adjusting to all the changes that are going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody else just become mostly sad during the TWW? It is such an emotional roller coaster. Ugh.Click to expand...
> 
> It is Storked, I become mostly REALLY impatient during the TWW. I'm not going to this time tho as I'm sure I won't be pregnant based on this cycle. Unless I start getting mental symptoms of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> lol i'm quite good, used to be really bad :(! calmed down abit nowClick to expand...
> 
> I no lie, went through about 15 tests this cycle :rofl: I won't be so bad this time. 1 pack of opks and a 3 pack of frer. Absolutely no testing until 12 dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Lisasmith, I shamefully went through 30 Opks this cycle (which looks to be a 34 day cycle, but its becuase I started testing cycle day 6 as I didn't want to miss the O and wasn't sure when it would come as I'd just stopped bc. Typically I missed it anyway!!! Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone testing the 21st?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes after my long cycle (I think im in TWW now) Af will be expected on 21st. Partner up together for the TWW? X
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> UGH! I just noticed that I was producing EWCM again and I don't know why. AF is suppose to be here on the 12th so I know I'm not ovulating. I was using opk's and I got a + on the 29th. I've had this happen before and the witch got me a few days later. I am so very not happy right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ND, our bodies do all sorts of strange things becuase of the changes in the hormone levels, don't worry about it. Fingers crossed for that positive test......
> 
> 
> 
> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> (Computer crashed in the middle of writing this reply, and I had to do a rewrite hours later :comp: )
> PS: I think SMEP can be a bit tricky to pull off, even if libidos are high (since you never know when someone will get sick or overworked or something), and I'll consider it a bonus if I can pull it off someday. Tonight, my plans to SMEP BD were foiled by a storm coming in and giving DH and I sinus ick so that we felt like we'd been run over by a truck and then backed over - that's just not conducive for :sex: for either of us, lol (even though my mood was still good and my lady bits still felt primed from hormones, I was still very tired, and with DH the spirit was willing but the flesh was weak). :blush: But doing it every two days in the fertile time is perfectly good coverage, I think, and gives a day of rest and recharge. I'd try that first and see how it goes. My plan is to BD every two from CD8 to 5 days after +OPK (and pull off a proper SMEP if I can as a bonus).Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again SmalltownGal. Yeh I had a little look at SMEP and its very full on and I don't think we'd manage it. Just have to keep trying and hoping my fertile days are at the weekend when I can catch my OH in the morning as he is usually 'in the mood' at this time of day.
> 
> Hope everything's going ok for you.
> 
> Quick update from me:
> 
> So looks like I'm now in the TWW, my temp shot up today so likely O'd yesterday. I'm really just super relieved that I have finally O'd. pregnancy isn't going to be likely as we only BD'd once in the time that they say I could get pregnant. I know its still a chance but I'm defo not getting my hopes up. i'll just be pleased to move on to the next cycle. I'll know more tomorrow after looking at my temp again.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend guys XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Think we were posting at the same time hun! My post is just above yours xxClick to expand...

Sure Tizy, let's be tww buddies :thumbup:


----------



## claire1978

Wowsers, omg girls BFP this morning :) still faint but camera picked it up and hubby could see it, im happy but nervous and cant quite believe it, eek

I will upload pic later


----------



## baby1wanted

claire1978 said:


> Wowsers, omg girls BFP this morning :) still faint but camera picked it up and hubby could see it, im happy but nervous and cant quite believe it, eek
> 
> I will upload pic later

Yay congrats! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## Tizy

YAY YAY YAY - Congrats Claire and Hubby!!! Lovely news this morning ;-) XXXX


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Congrats Claire!! :)


----------



## Tizy

Anyone else testing today? :test: :test:


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Tizy, I initially said I'd test today but I'm still on vacation.
Due to arrive back home tomorrow afternoon (my 24th bday!).
I will be 2 days late by then. I'll try to put testing off until thursday.
I'm impatient so I may POAS as soon as I get off the plane lol.


----------



## Lisasmith

claire1978 said:


> Wowsers, omg girls BFP this morning :) still faint but camera picked it up and hubby could see it, im happy but nervous and cant quite believe it, eek
> 
> I will upload pic later

I knew it!!! Woo hoo congrats beautiful!


----------



## LizzieJane

Congratulations Claire! :dance:


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

How is everyone? Its a bit quiet on here this morning. 

I'm feeling a bit low today but I think its because my 9 month old had me up from 12am-4am last night so I'm kinda sleep deprived. Just having a day at home today in my jamies. 

I'm not feeling very hopeful for this months cycle, I know I'm only 5dpo but i've no symptoms and I know we're pretty much out because we only DTD the morning of my temp rise. 

So pleased for you Claire....is hubby excited? 

Xxx


----------



## Flyons

Hey Ladies.

10dpo and BFN this AM... boooo. Well if the witch doesn't show- I'll test again Friday. Still early right? FX.


CONGRATS CLAIRE!!!! so happy for you and hubby.

GL to other testers!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congrats Claire!! Aaahhh great news!

Oh Tizy :hugs: you never know! Only time will tell. At least you know you Od and your cycles are alright. I still have no clue about mine! Im cd14 today, temp dropped to 35.97 this morning, lowest of the cycle yet. Opk was quite faint yesterday, so im going to do one soon and one later. Its a bummer not knowing my cycles. At least if i knew what they should be like then i would be left hanging! I hope its not another 16 dayer!

This thread seems to have good luck, all these bfps! Hope you ladies are goijg to stick around so u can keep us updated etc! (and also egg us on to get our bfps!)

im just back from toddlers with dd, she has just went down for her nap and oh is visiting his mums, and he will be back soon then is working 8-8 again tonight. So... Another quiet one for me! what are we all up to today? Xx


----------



## claire1978

Tizy said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> How is everyone? Its a bit quiet on here this morning.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit low today but I think its because my 9 month old had me up from 12am-4am last night so I'm kinda sleep deprived. Just having a day at home today in my jamies.
> 
> I'm not feeling very hopeful for this months cycle, I know I'm only 5dpo but i've no symptoms and I know we're pretty much out because we only DTD the morning of my temp rise.
> 
> So pleased for you Claire....is hubby excited?
> 
> Xxx

Ah try not to feel down, I didnt have many symptoms at that atge, its only really been the last few days, I was starting to feel that something was going on and i said to hubby last nite that i will be suprised if im not but when i did the test this morning i still couldnt believe it, i went into the bedroom and said to hubby 'hello daddy number 4' and he looked so shocked, i showed him the test and he was over the moon, then hes text me when he got to work telling me hes soo happy and wrote on my fb wall that he loves me which he does now and again anyway, were not telling anyone yet but i just wanna tell everyone


----------



## IsaacRalph

claire1978 said:


> Wowsers, omg girls BFP this morning :) still faint but camera picked it up and hubby could see it, im happy but nervous and cant quite believe it, eek
> 
> I will upload pic later

Congrats guys, excellent news x


----------



## LizzieJane

It's not a +ve hpt or even opk but..... my referral letter came through the post today! I am literally so happy I could weep! :dance: only two months to wait till I finally have some answers/help. 

Is it acceptable to refuse to leave your consultants office until they prescribe clomid? This is my plan.


----------



## IsaacRalph

BFN for me today 12 dpo expecting AF to arrive at the weekend, no more testing for me i'm so out this month! At least I get to per on my posh clearblue smiley ov kits this month, woo hoo!


----------



## Lisasmith

Show us that bfp claire!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Lisasmith said:


> Show us that bfp claire!

I know!!!

Just done an opk, its the same as it was a few days ago. Not faint but not really that dark, although it looks like it is possible the darkest Ive had yet. anyway, (TMI ALERT) when I went to the toilet and wiped I noticed alot of cm, so I checked and it is in abundance, sort of eggwhite, a little stretchy. OH is on his way back, so maybe we can get some BD in before dd wakes up from her nap just in case this is leading up to my big O (I wont get my hopes up!)

Here is a pic of my OPK (not as exciting as a BFP, I know! but hey, its exciting for me haha)

https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4030/wp001208.jpg


----------



## claire1978

Lisasmith said:


> Show us that bfp claire!

I need to download the pic from my fone to lappy so will do it soon when my little boy in bed :thumbup:


----------



## Flyons

well AF arrived 1 hour after I wasted a perfectly good Frer. ordering some amazon cheapies to stop my habit of cb digital OPK and frer tests!

claire- your dh is so cute...POST THAT PIC!


----------



## Ciaramystic

WARNING... TMI POST... So I checked my cervix again this morning and I had brown CM on my finger (I'm guessing old blood from spotting) but it had little clots in it... I'm hoping it's not the start of my AF :( Anyone have implantation bleeding that came out like that after??? Fingers crossed that's what it is... I am now 11dpo and due for AF in 2 days... We have been trying for 5 months and if it doesn't happen soon I will be heartbroken. Have all ready decided to visit the Dr. if I don't get a BFP this time.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

NewlyWedFifi said:


> ProudArmyWife, when is your birthday? Mine's on Thursday. Don't know if I should test then or wait until the day after. Could be a great gift or a day ruiner depending on that test!

mine is not till Monday the 17th :) 
is af due on your birthday or close? i personally wouldnt test unless i was late wouldn't want to ruin such a good day. goodluck to you! hope you get youth bfp


----------



## ProudArmyWife

congrats on your bfp Claire!


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

ProudArmyWife said:


> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife, when is your birthday? Mine's on Thursday. Don't know if I should test then or wait until the day after. Could be a great gift or a day ruiner depending on that test!
> 
> mine is not till Monday the 17th :)
> is af due on your birthday or close? i personally wouldnt test unless i was late wouldn't want to ruin such a good day. goodluck to you! hope you get youth bfpClick to expand...

AF was due yesterday. So by my birthday I'll be 2 days late.
Wishing you lots of luck too xxx


----------



## Tizy

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Congrats Claire!! Aaahhh great news!
> 
> Oh Tizy :hugs: you never know! Only time will tell. At least you know you Od and your cycles are alright. I still have no clue about mine! Im cd14 today, temp dropped to 35.97 this morning, lowest of the cycle yet. Opk was quite faint yesterday, so im going to do one soon and one later. Its a bummer not knowing my cycles. At least if i knew what they should be like then i would be left hanging! I hope its not another 16 dayer!
> 
> This thread seems to have good luck, all these bfps! Hope you ladies are goijg to stick around so u can keep us updated etc! (and also egg us on to get our bfps!)
> 
> im just back from toddlers with dd, she has just went down for her nap and oh is visiting his mums, and he will be back soon then is working 8-8 again tonight. So... Another quiet one for me! what are we all up to today? Xx

Thanks MrsMurphy and I agree this does seem to be a lucky thread. Sorry your still struggling to know whats going on with your cycles, i'll be like that again next month when this TWW is over! Think mine are a bit messed up post baby and BC. 



claire1978 said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> How is everyone? Its a bit quiet on here this morning.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit low today but I think its because my 9 month old had me up from 12am-4am last night so I'm kinda sleep deprived. Just having a day at home today in my jamies.
> 
> I'm not feeling very hopeful for this months cycle, I know I'm only 5dpo but i've no symptoms and I know we're pretty much out because we only DTD the morning of my temp rise.
> 
> So pleased for you Claire....is hubby excited?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Ah try not to feel down, I didnt have many symptoms at that atge, its only really been the last few days, I was starting to feel that something was going on and i said to hubby last nite that i will be suprised if im not but when i did the test this morning i still couldnt believe it, i went into the bedroom and said to hubby 'hello daddy number 4' and he looked so shocked, i showed him the test and he was over the moon, then hes text me when he got to work telling me hes soo happy and wrote on my fb wall that he loves me which he does now and again anyway, were not telling anyone yet but i just wanna tell everyoneClick to expand...

Claire thats so nice, lovely to see them excited too isn't it. Keep in touch with us won't you? X



LizzieJane said:


> It's not a +ve hpt or even opk but..... my referral letter came through the post today! I am literally so happy I could weep! :dance: only two months to wait till I finally have some answers/help.
> 
> Is it acceptable to refuse to leave your consultants office until they prescribe clomid? This is my plan.

Lol LJ, yes I think it is. Glad your on the path to getting the answers you need. Must be very frustrating for you. X



IsaacRalph said:


> BFN for me today 12 dpo expecting AF to arrive at the weekend, no more testing for me i'm so out this month! At least I get to per on my posh clearblue smiley ov kits this month, woo hoo!

Han, your not out till your out, I'm not putting :af: until she shows! My the way that smiley is meant to mean af isn't coming isn't it?? Do you think I should use :witch: on the first page instead?



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Show us that bfp claire!
> 
> I know!!!
> 
> Just done an opk, its the same as it was a few days ago. Not faint but not really that dark, although it looks like it is possible the darkest Ive had yet. anyway, (TMI ALERT) when I went to the toilet and wiped I noticed alot of cm, so I checked and it is in abundance, sort of eggwhite, a little stretchy. OH is on his way back, so maybe we can get some BD in before dd wakes up from her nap just in case this is leading up to my big O (I wont get my hopes up!)
> 
> Here is a pic of my OPK (not as exciting as a BFP, I know! but hey, its exciting for me haha)
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4030/wp001208.jpgClick to expand...

Looking good hun, grab the opportunity whilst your LO is in bed...its hard to find the time sometimes when you've got LO's around isn't it. 



Flyons said:


> well AF arrived 1 hour after I wasted a perfectly good Frer. ordering some amazon cheapies to stop my habit of cb digital OPK and frer tests!
> 
> claire- your dh is so cute...POST THAT PIC!

Oh Flyons, sorry :witch: got you, big :hug:



Ciaramystic said:


> WARNING... TMI POST... So I checked my cervix again this morning and I had brown CM on my finger (I'm guessing old blood from spotting) but it had little clots in it... I'm hoping it's not the start of my AF :( Anyone have implantation bleeding that came out like that after??? Fingers crossed that's what it is... I am now 11dpo and due for AF in 2 days... We have been trying for 5 months and if it doesn't happen soon I will be heartbroken. Have all ready decided to visit the Dr. if I don't get a BFP this time.

I'm not sure hun, hope it isn't the start of af but I guess it could be. Could also be implantation as can occur anywhere from 7-12dpo i think. Good luck. 



ProudArmyWife said:


> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife, when is your birthday? Mine's on Thursday. Don't know if I should test then or wait until the day after. Could be a great gift or a day ruiner depending on that test!
> 
> mine is not till Monday the 17th :)
> is af due on your birthday or close? i personally wouldnt test unless i was late wouldn't want to ruin such a good day. goodluck to you! hope you get youth bfpClick to expand...

Good luck Proudarmywife. 

XX


----------



## CaptainMummy

Well oh got home and we had a little baby dancing... However, he was knackered as hes not slept since before he worked yesterday so we finishwd with me on top! Plus dd woke up literally one minute later so i got to lie on my back for about 2 minutes haha. Oh well, its better than nothing! Checked my opk after i posted that pic ajd it looked even darker! Excited about tonights as i have a feeling it may be darker again, hopefuly!

Well im off to take paige to softplay, get us out for a while. Washings are done and dishes done, so dont need to stress about cleaning up when oh goes to work tonight =)


----------



## claire1978

I know im now officially in the first trimester but im gonna stay on this thread if thats ok coz i would feel lost without it now i think and im intrigued about other peoples outcomes

BB where are u? uve gone very quiet


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

AWESOMENESSSSS !! SOOO HAPPY FOR U !!

NOW ur making me want to test .. im soo nervous though .. i will test tomorrow morning or friday morning with a digital 

do u guys recommend a digital first or should i get the ones with the lines ??


i heard a digital doesnt pick up quickly hcg .. let me know girls 

but af seems to be nooo where in site and last nite we dtd and usually that brings it on quicker like always and woke this morning to nothing 

again i usually have a 28 day cycle but last cycle it was 30 days .. what do u guys think i should im sooo nervous . 

i wont be on here till later tonite due to working late tonite


----------



## Tizy

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> AWESOMENESSSSS !! SOOO HAPPY FOR U !!
> 
> NOW ur making me want to test .. im soo nervous though .. i will test tomorrow morning or friday morning with a digital
> 
> do u guys recommend a digital first or should i get the ones with the lines ??
> 
> 
> i heard a digital doesnt pick up quickly hcg .. let me know girls
> 
> but af seems to be nooo where in site and last nite we dtd and usually that brings it on quicker like always and woke this morning to nothing
> 
> again i usually have a 28 day cycle but last cycle it was 30 days .. what do u guys think i should im sooo nervous .
> 
> i wont be on here till later tonite due to working late tonite

Hey BB, glad you're ok, yay for :witch: staying away, good news. 

Can't wait for you to POAS and I think you should :test: tomorrow! 

I'm not sure re: which test to use, see what the other girls say. XX


----------



## Tizy

claire1978 said:


> I know im now officially in the first trimester but im gonna stay on this thread if thats ok coz i would feel lost without it now i think and im intrigued about other peoples outcomes
> 
> BB where are u? uve gone very quiet

Yes please stay that would be nice, you can stalk us and join first tri. 

Tbh I don't like first tri boards so much, they scared me silly last time I was pregnant due to hearing about all the losses and peeps worrying about losing their bean. I got fully involved from second tri onwards anyway!

Xx


----------



## claire1978

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> AWESOMENESSSSS !! SOOO HAPPY FOR U !!
> 
> NOW ur making me want to test .. im soo nervous though .. i will test tomorrow morning or friday morning with a digital
> 
> do u guys recommend a digital first or should i get the ones with the lines ??
> 
> 
> i heard a digital doesnt pick up quickly hcg .. let me know girls
> 
> but af seems to be nooo where in site and last nite we dtd and usually that brings it on quicker like always and woke this morning to nothing
> 
> again i usually have a 28 day cycle but last cycle it was 30 days .. what do u guys think i should im sooo nervous .
> 
> i wont be on here till later tonite due to working late tonite

Thank u :flower:

Omg u must test, i wanna know, feel like weve had similar symptoms and at the same stage, was be great if u was up duffed too, i would say use a test with the lines first, 2moz morning is a good time, i will come and check for ur update ;)


----------



## claire1978

Tizy said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> I know im now officially in the first trimester but im gonna stay on this thread if thats ok coz i would feel lost without it now i think and im intrigued about other peoples outcomes
> 
> BB where are u? uve gone very quiet
> 
> Yes please stay that would be nice, you can stalk us and join first tri.
> 
> Tbh I don't like first tri boards so much, they scared me silly last time I was pregnant due to hearing about all the losses and peeps worrying about losing their bean. I got fully involved from second tri onwards anyway!
> 
> XxClick to expand...

It sounds weird just saying that im in the first trimester, i dont think ive actually relised whats going on altho one of the first things i said to hubby was 'oh no, now ive gotta give birth again!' thats the one thing that scares me as my 3rd was a horrid birth and ended up a crash c-section, if people wanna know more feel free to ask but i dont wanna freak anyone out thats ttc :wacko: 

another thought do i go to the doctor or book straight in with a nurse or midwife? shall i ring my surgery and ask? last time i went to the doc and he didnt really do anything, didnt do test coz he said home ones are reliable enough and just said book in with midwife at ? weeks (cant remember) and that was it, seemed a pointless visit really


----------



## ProudArmyWife

NewlyWedFifi said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife, when is your birthday? Mine's on Thursday. Don't know if I should test then or wait until the day after. Could be a great gift or a day ruiner depending on that test!
> 
> mine is not till Monday the 17th :)
> is af due on your birthday or close? i personally wouldnt test unless i was late wouldn't want to ruin such a good day. goodluck to you! hope you get youth bfpClick to expand...
> 
> AF was due yesterday. So by my birthday I'll be 2 days late.
> Wishing you lots of luck too xxxClick to expand...



oooo sounds positive! go ahead and test on your birthday! what an awesome present that would be:flower:


----------



## claire1978

Heres my bfp, its only light, cant see it aswell in the pic, please say u can all see it coz im now doubting whether there was a line now, im being silly, i cant get my head round it, im still gonna test every day to see it getting darker and book docs/nurse next week

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/IMG_0719.jpg


----------



## robinson380

YAY Claire on your BFP. Congratulations!!!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

i have a first response digital here with me already.. it says u can test 4 days sooner ... if af doesnt show again today i will test for sure tomorrow 

i will go and see about the line one today .. not sure though i may just use the digital one here by first respose... hands shaking as i type this lol 

claire do u still feel wet down there ??? like af is supposed to be coming soon ?

i still keep running the bathroom to check ..


----------



## claire1978

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> i have a first response digital here with me already.. it says u can test 4 days sooner ... if af doesnt show again today i will test for sure tomorrow
> 
> i will go and see about the line one today .. not sure though i may just use the digital one here by first respose... hands shaking as i type this lol
> 
> claire do u still feel wet down there ??? like af is supposed to be coming soon ?
> 
> i still keep running the bathroom to check ..

I was few days ago but not 2day, but the last couple of days ive been getting cramps and just knew there was something happening

use whatever test 2moz, i dont think it will matter, any other symptoms?


----------



## Jadey121

claire1978 said:


> Heres my bfp, its only light, cant see it aswell in the pic, please say u can all see it coz im now doubting whether there was a line now, im being silly, i cant get my head round it, im still gonna test every day to see it getting darker and book docs/nurse next week
> 
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/IMG_0719.jpg

Congratulations Claire :-D


----------



## Tizy

You can defo see the line hun. Xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

WOOHOO! Congrats Claire!:yipee:


----------



## NDTaber9211

My ticker is wrong now, AF still hasnt shown up. I was originally going to test tomorrow but I think I will wait until the 14th. My temps are on a downward pattern though so AF might be on her way.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ooh lovely claire! 
NDtaber.. You never know, dont count yourself until she shows x

Thats oh left for work and dd just went into bed, so i have the rest of the nigt to myself! I might get a cheeky chinese as a treat! But first... Im off to do another opk. 

Doed anyone know how much it affects opk results when you have alot to drink? I havent really had anything but im always worried in case if i have a drink it will make my test less accurate

Thanks xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm having the same thing... They've dropped .2 in the last two days. I'm still about .5 above my cover line but am starting to get nervous. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ooh lovely claire!
> NDtaber.. You never know, dont count yourself until she shows x
> 
> Thats oh left for work and dd just went into bed, so i have the rest of the nigt to myself! I might get a cheeky chinese as a treat! But first... Im off to do another opk.
> 
> Doed anyone know how much it affects opk results when you have alot to drink? I havent really had anything but im always worried in case if i have a drink it will make my test less accurate
> 
> Thanks xx

Hey I think unless your drinking gallons you shouldn't have a problem! I try to reduce intake but not complety & wait for 2 hrs to wee & I've never had a problem picking up a bfp opk if its the right rime. Remember you need to keep well hydrated to make all of that lovely ewcm, ha ha that's the nurse in me talking!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats Claire!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ciaramystic said:


> I'm having the same thing... They've dropped .2 in the last two days. I'm still about .5 above my cover line but am starting to get nervous. Fingers crossed for you!!!

I didn't start charting until after O so I don't have a cover line :wacko:


----------



## claire1978

NDTaber9211 said:


> My ticker is wrong now, AF still hasnt shown up. I was originally going to test tomorrow but I think I will wait until the 14th. My temps are on a downward pattern though so AF might be on her way.

no no test 2moz, going dare ya, u may be pleasantly suprised even if its a faint line, least then u have some idea, saying that 14th is only 2 days away, good luck, uve got more patience than me


----------



## NDTaber9211

claire1978 said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> My ticker is wrong now, AF still hasnt shown up. I was originally going to test tomorrow but I think I will wait until the 14th. My temps are on a downward pattern though so AF might be on her way.
> 
> no no test 2moz, going dare ya, u may be pleasantly suprised even if its a faint line, least then u have some idea, saying that 14th is only 2 days away, good luck, uve got more patience than meClick to expand...

Don't tempt me! Lol I will be using my last FRER so If I wait, it gives me a better chance of either seeing that :bfp: or AF showing up. I could save myself a trip to the store. If I have to try another cycle, I am ordering those cheapy ones off of amazon so I can poas to my hearts desire :haha:


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> How is everyone? Its a bit quiet on here this morning.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit low today but I think its because my 9 month old had me up from 12am-4am last night so I'm kinda sleep deprived. Just having a day at home today in my jamies.
> 
> I'm not feeling very hopeful for this months cycle, I know I'm only 5dpo but i've no symptoms and I know we're pretty much out because we only DTD the morning of my temp rise.
> 
> So pleased for you Claire....is hubby excited?
> 
> Xxx

Hugs Tizy, keep your chin up, you never know till AF shows!! :hugs::hugs:



LizzieJane said:


> It's not a +ve hpt or even opk but..... my referral letter came through the post today! I am literally so happy I could weep! :dance: only two months to wait till I finally have some answers/help.
> 
> Is it acceptable to refuse to leave your consultants office until they prescribe clomid? This is my plan.

Yay LizzieJane and yes it's acceptable, stage a sit in if necessary!! :happydance:



IsaacRalph said:


> BFN for me today 12 dpo expecting AF to arrive at the weekend, no more testing for me i'm so out this month! At least I get to per on my posh clearblue smiley ov kits this month, woo hoo!

Sorry hun sending hugs :hugs:



Flyons said:


> well AF arrived 1 hour after I wasted a perfectly good Frer. ordering some amazon cheapies to stop my habit of cb digital OPK and frer tests!
> 
> claire- your dh is so cute...POST THAT PIC!

Hugs to you too Flyons and fx'd for next month :hugs:



claire1978 said:


> Heres my bfp, its only light, cant see it aswell in the pic, please say u can all see it coz im now doubting whether there was a line now, im being silly, i cant get my head round it, im still gonna test every day to see it getting darker and book docs/nurse next week
> 
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/IMG_0719.jpg

Definitely a BFP claire - you must be over the moon!!


----------



## claire1978

baby1wanted said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> How is everyone? Its a bit quiet on here this morning.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit low today but I think its because my 9 month old had me up from 12am-4am last night so I'm kinda sleep deprived. Just having a day at home today in my jamies.
> 
> I'm not feeling very hopeful for this months cycle, I know I'm only 5dpo but i've no symptoms and I know we're pretty much out because we only DTD the morning of my temp rise.
> 
> So pleased for you Claire....is hubby excited?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Hugs Tizy, keep your chin up, you never know till AF shows!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> LizzieJane said:
> 
> 
> It's not a +ve hpt or even opk but..... my referral letter came through the post today! I am literally so happy I could weep! :dance: only two months to wait till I finally have some answers/help.
> 
> Is it acceptable to refuse to leave your consultants office until they prescribe clomid? This is my plan.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay LizzieJane and yes it's acceptable, stage a sit in if necessary!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me today 12 dpo expecting AF to arrive at the weekend, no more testing for me i'm so out this month! At least I get to per on my posh clearblue smiley ov kits this month, woo hoo!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun sending hugs :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Flyons said:
> 
> 
> well AF arrived 1 hour after I wasted a perfectly good Frer. ordering some amazon cheapies to stop my habit of cb digital OPK and frer tests!
> 
> claire- your dh is so cute...POST THAT PIC!Click to expand...
> 
> Hugs to you too Flyons and fx'd for next month :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> Heres my bfp, its only light, cant see it aswell in the pic, please say u can all see it coz im now doubting whether there was a line now, im being silly, i cant get my head round it, im still gonna test every day to see it getting darker and book docs/nurse next week
> 
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/IMG_0719.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Definitely a BFP claire - you must be over the moon!!Click to expand...

Still hasnt sunk in yet, i keep reminding myself but not going in


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hi, ladies. :hugs: Well, today, I've had some interesting symptoms. 

While I was shopping for groceries, I felt a significant tugging sensation in my abdomen like someone was yanking on something (my uterus or a ligament, or something). I noted the time and moved on with my shopping. Then, on the way home I got a return of the very strong stretchy feeling, that came along with heart palpitations, shortness of breath, and dizziness, shortly followed by jelly-legs and emotionality (I welled up at an intersection for no reason whatsoever). Upon arriving home, I felt like I had breasts on fire (the nipples had the ring-of-fire sensation), finger tingling and then a little later a heavy feeling in my body (esp. arms and legs) like I had weights strapped to me. When I checked on my bbs, the nipples seemed like they looked darker to me.

Also, last night I was ravenous, way more than ever before (I had a large serving of chicken livers, two healthy servings of mashed potatoes, and ate almost the entire pot of broccoli - I really craved the broccoli.) Today I feel likewise ravenous and I crave avocado. The vivid dreams also continue.

I'm now thinking something out of the usual is going on. I'm now less keen to chalk up the constellation of symptoms to mere chance (esp. since I've gotten the stretchy constellation twice now). If I've gotten the stretchy feeling before, it usually came with cramps and it didn't come with the other stuff. I usually feel fatigue post-O, but not quite like this and not with all the other stuff. The tugging and ring-of-fire burning nipples are brand new. I'm cautiously optimistic that I've got a bean in there, and that it may have attached.

Called DH and he's been thinking I might be PG, too, and he's worried cause he thought it would take longer and we'd have more time to get the house more in order (as did I). He said it would be funny if after all that worrying I did if I got PG straight out of the chute here, and I agree. Sometimes I think I worry like that as some kind of twisted good luck ritual.

Ugh, now my bbs are really killing me. They feel quite full and sore and burny. I'm tempted to put ice packs on them. :cry:

We'll, time will tell if I have a sticky bean. I'm 6dpo today, so it's possible. I've vowed to hold out testing till at least Sat. although I'll try and wait till Mon. or Tues. 

...Who am I kidding, we all know I'm going to break down and test at 10 dpo. :p

And if all my tests turn out bfn and af comes, then I've got a shot at "can ride all the rides at the theme parks" to console me.

But I'm cautiously optimistic.

I'll catch up on everyone else after I eat again. Hope you all are doing well, today! :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

That's an awesome line, Claire!!

BB I would use a line test first :)


----------



## angel2010

Finally got a pos opk! Hoping it happens tomorrow!


----------



## Lisasmith

angel2010 said:


> Finally got a pos opk! Hoping it happens tomorrow!

Go get busy ;)


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

i just tested and bfn.. no line at all 
im sooo confused right now

i feel like honestly crying

when i went to wipe i saw a little spotting not a lot i wiped and there was a little blood 

and now its completely stopped 

what do u guys think?? im i out our should i still trying testing tomorrow if af doesnt show ??


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

do u think i had implatation wrong ?? cuz i just had the same type of spotting i had a week ago ! im sooo confused someone type to me


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

what do u think that small blood was for ?? omg


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

so i just went to check and now its a brown discharge .. ugh maybe this isnt my month


----------



## Lisasmith

Hugs BB


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

wow im happy i have u guys here .. went to the washroom to see af not heavy just spotting here and there im prety sure its af starting .. i was sooo sure this was my month and im actually not taking this well ... crying and hubby is being very supportive .. hes actually telling me not to be so focused on this next month because its only causing me to be stressed out and more emotional : (


----------



## Flyons

Awww blackbeauty I feel your pain. cd 1 here too. I just feel like its important to learn your body more every cycle, and know the bean will stick some time soon. hugs!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Okay, I'm back after having a snarf fest :munch::icecream: and visiting with DH after he got home, and now my brain is free to see what's up with everyone. :) (I just had a tab open from yesterday and clicked the ol' reply button at the top, and didn't see the exciting news until now!) Prepare for massive smiley abuse. :p

---



claire1978 said:


> Wowsers, omg girls BFP this morning :) still faint but camera picked it up and hubby could see it, im happy but nervous and cant quite believe it, eek
> 
> I will upload pic later

Wow, congratulations, Claire!!! :happydance: :flower:



claire1978 said:


> I know im now officially in the first trimester but im gonna stay on this thread if thats ok coz i would feel lost without it now i think and im intrigued about other peoples outcomes

Yay, glad you're sticking around! :thumbup: 



claire1978 said:


> It sounds weird just saying that im in the first trimester, i dont think ive actually relised whats going on altho one of the first things i said to hubby was 'oh no, now ive gotta give birth again!' thats the one thing that scares me as my 3rd was a horrid birth and ended up a crash c-section, if people wanna know more feel free to ask but i dont wanna freak anyone out thats ttc :wacko:
> 
> another thought do i go to the doctor or book straight in with a nurse or midwife? shall i ring my surgery and ask? last time i went to the doc and he didnt really do anything, didnt do test coz he said home ones are reliable enough and just said book in with midwife at ? weeks (cant remember) and that was it, seemed a pointless visit really

Curiosity compels me to ask what happened with that 3rd birth. Maybe you could put it behind a spoiler cut for those who don't want to risk freaking themselves out.

And, hm, I think I'd ring surgery and ask. Can't believe the doc didn't do any kind test or exam or something, last time. Hmph!



claire1978 said:


> Heres my bfp, its only light, cant see it aswell in the pic, please say u can all see it coz im now doubting whether there was a line now, im being silly, i cant get my head round it, im still gonna test every day to see it getting darker and book docs/nurse next week
> 
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/IMG_0719.jpg

I definitely see the line! :thumbup: It's faint, but clear as day. :dance: So exciting!

---



Tizy said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> How is everyone? Its a bit quiet on here this morning.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit low today but I think its because my 9 month old had me up from 12am-4am last night so I'm kinda sleep deprived. Just having a day at home today in my jamies.
> 
> I'm not feeling very hopeful for this months cycle, I know I'm only 5dpo but i've no symptoms and I know we're pretty much out because we only DTD the morning of my temp rise.
> 
> So pleased for you Claire....is hubby excited?
> 
> Xxx

Sorry your feeling kinda low today, Tizy! :hug: Hang in there! :hugs:

----



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Congrats Claire!! Aaahhh great news!
> 
> Oh Tizy :hugs: you never know! Only time will tell. At least you know you Od and your cycles are alright. I still have no clue about mine! Im cd14 today, temp dropped to 35.97 this morning, lowest of the cycle yet. Opk was quite faint yesterday, so im going to do one soon and one later. Its a bummer not knowing my cycles. At least if i knew what they should be like then i would be left hanging! I hope its not another 16 dayer!
> 
> This thread seems to have good luck, all these bfps! Hope you ladies are goijg to stick around so u can keep us updated etc! (and also egg us on to get our bfps!)
> 
> im just back from toddlers with dd, she has just went down for her nap and oh is visiting his mums, and he will be back soon then is working 8-8 again tonight. So... Another quiet one for me! what are we all up to today? Xx

I know what you mean by it being a bummer not knowing your cycles. I just didn't keep track of mine and wished that I had when I started TTC. I didn't even keep track of AF properly on the calendar (I never actually marked it down), just knew that it came once a month around the same time and must have been regular enough that it never totally surprised me.

And yeah, I'm hoping the :bfp: good luck in this thread continues, and people stick around to keep us updated! :winkwink:



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Show us that bfp claire!
> 
> I know!!!
> 
> Just done an opk, its the same as it was a few days ago. Not faint but not really that dark, although it looks like it is possible the darkest Ive had yet. anyway, (TMI ALERT) when I went to the toilet and wiped I noticed alot of cm, so I checked and it is in abundance, sort of eggwhite, a little stretchy. OH is on his way back, so maybe we can get some BD in before dd wakes up from her nap just in case this is leading up to my big O (I wont get my hopes up!)
> 
> Here is a pic of my OPK (not as exciting as a BFP, I know! but hey, its exciting for me haha)
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4030/wp001208.jpgClick to expand...

Deffo looks like it's ramping up! Good luck with BD tonight! :dust:



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ooh lovely claire!
> NDtaber.. You never know, dont count yourself until she shows x
> 
> Thats oh left for work and dd just went into bed, so i have the rest of the nigt to myself! I might get a cheeky chinese as a treat! But first... Im off to do another opk.
> 
> Doed anyone know how much it affects opk results when you have alot to drink? I havent really had anything but im always worried in case if i have a drink it will make my test less accurate
> 
> Thanks xx

They say it could dilute the urine, but when I got my bfp opk I'd had a regular amount to drink and got a big ol bfp, so having a bit to drink won't necessarily do you in, I don't think. Probably guzzling down a big gulp right before wouldn't be a good idea, but one drink is probably okay.

---



LizzieJane said:


> It's not a +ve hpt or even opk but..... my referral letter came through the post today! I am literally so happy I could weep! :dance: only two months to wait till I finally have some answers/help.
> 
> Is it acceptable to refuse to leave your consultants office until they prescribe clomid? This is my plan.

Glad you got your referral letter! :D

Hopefully they don't even fight you on the clomid (if you don't have a bfp by then). :winkwink:

---



IsaacRalph said:


> BFN for me today 12 dpo expecting AF to arrive at the weekend, no more testing for me i'm so out this month! At least I get to per on my posh clearblue smiley ov kits this month, woo hoo!

Aw, sorry you got a bfn today. Wouldn't you test again if AF is late or doesn't come, though?

---



Flyons said:


> well AF arrived 1 hour after I wasted a perfectly good Frer. ordering some amazon cheapies to stop my habit of cb digital OPK and frer tests!
> 
> claire- your dh is so cute...POST THAT PIC!

Aw, bummer about AF! :grr::witch: <--Me kicking the red witch for you

Well wishes for next cycle! :hugs:

---



NDTaber9211 said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> My ticker is wrong now, AF still hasnt shown up. I was originally going to test tomorrow but I think I will wait until the 14th. My temps are on a downward pattern though so AF might be on her way.
> 
> no no test 2moz, going dare ya, u may be pleasantly suprised even if its a faint line, least then u have some idea, saying that 14th is only 2 days away, good luck, uve got more patience than meClick to expand...
> 
> Don't tempt me! Lol I will be using my last FRER so If I wait, it gives me a better chance of either seeing that :bfp: or AF showing up. I could save myself a trip to the store. If I have to try another cycle, I am ordering those cheapy ones off of amazon so I can poas to my hearts desire :haha:Click to expand...

That's what I did, ordered the Amazon cheapie HPTs. :winkwink: Good luck testing when you test! :dust:

---



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> i just tested and bfn.. no line at all
> im sooo confused right now
> 
> i feel like honestly crying
> 
> when i went to wipe i saw a little spotting not a lot i wiped and there was a little blood
> 
> and now its completely stopped
> 
> what do u guys think?? im i out our should i still trying testing tomorrow if af doesnt show ??




BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> do u think i had implatation wrong ?? cuz i just had the same type of spotting i had a week ago ! im sooo confused someone type to me




BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> what do u think that small blood was for ?? omg




BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> so i just went to check and now its a brown discharge .. ugh maybe this isnt my month

Sorry to hear you got a BFN and confounding brown discharge, BlackBeauty! :( :hug: 

I read that you can have spotting when your ovary switches over hormone production to the corpus luteum, so maybe the earlier spotting was that.

What dpo are you or how past due is AF?

If the discharge doesn't turn into AF, maybe test again tomorrow or in a day or two. Brown discharge is old blood. Some people do spot through out early PG, I read. Maybe you had a buildup of spotting, idk?

It isn't over till AF has definitely unpacked her bags.


----------



## SmallTownGal

angel2010 said:


> Finally got a pos opk! Hoping it happens tomorrow!

Congrats on bfp opk! :D Happy BDing! :dust:



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> wow im happy i have u guys here .. went to the washroom to see af not heavy just spotting here and there im prety sure its af starting .. i was sooo sure this was my month and im actually not taking this well ... crying and hubby is being very supportive .. hes actually telling me not to be so focused on this next month because its only causing me to be stressed out and more emotional : (

Aw, well sounds like here comes AF then. :( :hug: So sorry it didn't happen for you this month! I thought it was going to be your month too - your signs seemed so hopeful. I'm Glad you've got a supportive hubby and are finding comfort here. :hugs: 

Hang in there and have faith that you'll get your sticky bean sooner or later!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

wow thanks everyone for ur support ! im seriously crying .. i was really hopeful and all my symptoms lead to that ! ... i threw on a pad because of the spotting def blood but just drips on pad if i wake up tomorrow and its heavier then its def af


----------



## angel2010

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> i just tested and bfn.. no line at all
> im sooo confused right now
> 
> i feel like honestly crying
> 
> when i went to wipe i saw a little spotting not a lot i wiped and there was a little blood
> 
> and now its completely stopped
> 
> what do u guys think?? im i out our should i still trying testing tomorrow if af doesnt show ??

I'm sorry Blackbeauty:(


----------



## SmallTownGal

Owie, I sure wish my bbs would stop burning~! They are making me tear up. :cry:

And I'm hungry again, already. :wacko:

Whatever is going on, I've got some high progesterone right now, that's for sure. Could be early PG or my corpus luteum is just the devil. :devil:

No nausea, though (which I normally get during post-O time) so that's nice. If it weren't for the burning bbs, it would be a better trade of symptoms (I really really hate being nauseous, because it's so hard to force myself to eat then, but the burning bbs are killing me so it's kind of a lateral move...eh, I guess I'd still rather not be nauseous, idk).

Well, off to shovel more food down my gob, I guess. Since I'm hypo, I'd rather err on the side of caution and eat when my body tells me to eat.


----------



## IsaacRalph

SmallTownGal said:


> Okay, I'm back after having a snarf fest :munch::icecream: and visiting with DH after he got home, and now my brain is free to see what's up with everyone. :) (I just had a tab open from yesterday and clicked the ol' reply button at the top, and didn't see the exciting news until now!) Prepare for massive smiley abuse. :p
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> Wowsers, omg girls BFP this morning :) still faint but camera picked it up and hubby could see it, im happy but nervous and cant quite believe it, eek
> 
> I will upload pic later
> 
> Wow, congratulations, Claire!!! :happydance: :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> I know im now officially in the first trimester but im gonna stay on this thread if thats ok coz i would feel lost without it now i think and im intrigued about other peoples outcomesClick to expand...
> 
> Yay, glad you're sticking around! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> It sounds weird just saying that im in the first trimester, i dont think ive actually relised whats going on altho one of the first things i said to hubby was 'oh no, now ive gotta give birth again!' thats the one thing that scares me as my 3rd was a horrid birth and ended up a crash c-section, if people wanna know more feel free to ask but i dont wanna freak anyone out thats ttc :wacko:
> 
> another thought do i go to the doctor or book straight in with a nurse or midwife? shall i ring my surgery and ask? last time i went to the doc and he didnt really do anything, didnt do test coz he said home ones are reliable enough and just said book in with midwife at ? weeks (cant remember) and that was it, seemed a pointless visit reallyClick to expand...
> 
> Curiosity compels me to ask what happened with that 3rd birth. Maybe you could put it behind a spoiler cut for those who don't want to risk freaking themselves out.
> 
> And, hm, I think I'd ring surgery and ask. Can't believe the doc didn't do any kind test or exam or something, last time. Hmph!
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> Heres my bfp, its only light, cant see it aswell in the pic, please say u can all see it coz im now doubting whether there was a line now, im being silly, i cant get my head round it, im still gonna test every day to see it getting darker and book docs/nurse next week
> 
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/IMG_0719.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> I definitely see the line! :thumbup: It's faint, but clear as day. :dance: So exciting!
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls,
> 
> How is everyone? Its a bit quiet on here this morning.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit low today but I think its because my 9 month old had me up from 12am-4am last night so I'm kinda sleep deprived. Just having a day at home today in my jamies.
> 
> I'm not feeling very hopeful for this months cycle, I know I'm only 5dpo but i've no symptoms and I know we're pretty much out because we only DTD the morning of my temp rise.
> 
> So pleased for you Claire....is hubby excited?
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry your feeling kinda low today, Tizy! :hug: Hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Claire!! Aaahhh great news!
> 
> Oh Tizy :hugs: you never know! Only time will tell. At least you know you Od and your cycles are alright. I still have no clue about mine! Im cd14 today, temp dropped to 35.97 this morning, lowest of the cycle yet. Opk was quite faint yesterday, so im going to do one soon and one later. Its a bummer not knowing my cycles. At least if i knew what they should be like then i would be left hanging! I hope its not another 16 dayer!
> 
> This thread seems to have good luck, all these bfps! Hope you ladies are goijg to stick around so u can keep us updated etc! (and also egg us on to get our bfps!)
> 
> im just back from toddlers with dd, she has just went down for her nap and oh is visiting his mums, and he will be back soon then is working 8-8 again tonight. So... Another quiet one for me! what are we all up to today? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean by it being a bummer not knowing your cycles. I just didn't keep track of mine and wished that I had when I started TTC. I didn't even keep track of AF properly on the calendar (I never actually marked it down), just knew that it came once a month around the same time and must have been regular enough that it never totally surprised me.
> 
> And yeah, I'm hoping the :bfp: good luck in this thread continues, and people stick around to keep us updated! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Show us that bfp claire!Click to expand...
> 
> I know!!!
> 
> Just done an opk, its the same as it was a few days ago. Not faint but not really that dark, although it looks like it is possible the darkest Ive had yet. anyway, (TMI ALERT) when I went to the toilet and wiped I noticed alot of cm, so I checked and it is in abundance, sort of eggwhite, a little stretchy. OH is on his way back, so maybe we can get some BD in before dd wakes up from her nap just in case this is leading up to my big O (I wont get my hopes up!)
> 
> Here is a pic of my OPK (not as exciting as a BFP, I know! but hey, its exciting for me haha)
> 
> https://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4030/wp001208.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Deffo looks like it's ramping up! Good luck with BD tonight! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Ooh lovely claire!
> NDtaber.. You never know, dont count yourself until she shows x
> 
> Thats oh left for work and dd just went into bed, so i have the rest of the nigt to myself! I might get a cheeky chinese as a treat! But first... Im off to do another opk.
> 
> Doed anyone know how much it affects opk results when you have alot to drink? I havent really had anything but im always worried in case if i have a drink it will make my test less accurate
> 
> Thanks xxClick to expand...
> 
> They say it could dilute the urine, but when I got my bfp opk I'd had a regular amount to drink and got a big ol bfp, so having a bit to drink won't necessarily do you in, I don't think. Probably guzzling down a big gulp right before wouldn't be a good idea, but one drink is probably okay.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> LizzieJane said:
> 
> 
> It's not a +ve hpt or even opk but..... my referral letter came through the post today! I am literally so happy I could weep! :dance: only two months to wait till I finally have some answers/help.
> 
> Is it acceptable to refuse to leave your consultants office until they prescribe clomid? This is my plan.Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you got your referral letter! :D
> 
> Hopefully they don't even fight you on the clomid (if you don't have a bfp by then). :winkwink:
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me today 12 dpo expecting AF to arrive at the weekend, no more testing for me i'm so out this month! At least I get to per on my posh clearblue smiley ov kits this month, woo hoo!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, sorry you got a bfn today. Wouldn't you test again if AF is late or doesn't come, though?
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> Flyons said:
> 
> 
> well AF arrived 1 hour after I wasted a perfectly good Frer. ordering some amazon cheapies to stop my habit of cb digital OPK and frer tests!
> 
> claire- your dh is so cute...POST THAT PIC!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, bummer about AF! :grr::witch: <--Me kicking the red witch for you
> 
> Well wishes for next cycle! :hugs:
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> My ticker is wrong now, AF still hasnt shown up. I was originally going to test tomorrow but I think I will wait until the 14th. My temps are on a downward pattern though so AF might be on her way.Click to expand...
> 
> no no test 2moz, going dare ya, u may be pleasantly suprised even if its a faint line, least then u have some idea, saying that 14th is only 2 days away, good luck, uve got more patience than meClick to expand...
> 
> Don't tempt me! Lol I will be using my last FRER so If I wait, it gives me a better chance of either seeing that :bfp: or AF showing up. I could save myself a trip to the store. If I have to try another cycle, I am ordering those cheapy ones off of amazon so I can poas to my hearts desire :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I did, ordered the Amazon cheapie HPTs. :winkwink: Good luck testing when you test! :dust:
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> i just tested and bfn.. no line at all
> im sooo confused right now
> 
> i feel like honestly crying
> 
> when i went to wipe i saw a little spotting not a lot i wiped and there was a little blood
> 
> and now its completely stopped
> 
> what do u guys think?? im i out our should i still trying testing tomorrow if af doesnt show ??Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> do u think i had implatation wrong ?? cuz i just had the same type of spotting i had a week ago ! im sooo confused someone type to meClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> what do u think that small blood was for ?? omgClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> so i just went to check and now its a brown discharge .. ugh maybe this isnt my monthClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear you got a BFN and confounding brown discharge, BlackBeauty! :( :hug:
> 
> I read that you can have spotting when your ovary switches over hormone production to the corpus luteum, so maybe the earlier spotting was that.
> 
> What dpo are you or how past due is AF?
> 
> If the discharge doesn't turn into AF, maybe test again tomorrow or in a day or two. Brown discharge is old blood. Some people do spot through out early PG, I read. Maybe you had a buildup of spotting, idk?
> 
> It isn't over till AF has definitely unpacked her bags.Click to expand...

Thanks hun will Defo test if i'm late but I get a 16 day LP so still a while to go yet, she's Defo on her way though! Good luck for your tww,when are you testing?


----------



## Tizy

Morning. 

BB I'm so sorry to hear things didn't happen this month, try to look on the positive side hun and just remember that even if you get all the timings right with BDing & ovulation there is still only 20% chance you'll get pregnant. Big hugs none the less tho chick xxxx

Well I'm 6dpo today and have woken with a full on cold and headache, not reading too much into it as there's loads going round at the mo. 

Off to baby group this morning so I'll catch up here this aft. Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Yay! FF have fixed my ticker - really thought I was being stupid, even tho I'm not tech shy...thank goodness for that.


----------



## Tizy

How are you this morning Claire? Have you done another test? Lol. 

Quick question, does anybody know whether having a longer cycle affects the length of your luteal phase? Or should it just be around 14 days? 

I'm having dull crampy feelings this morning too. 

Thanks XXx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Shpu


Tizy said:


> How are you this morning Claire? Have you done another test? Lol.
> 
> Quick question, does anybody know whether having a longer cycle affects the length of your luteal phase? Or should it just be around 14 days?
> 
> I'm having dull crampy feelings this morning too.
> 
> Thanks XXx

should be the same regardless of when you ovulate hun! They say on average its 14 days but anywhere from 12-16 is normal! I usually get my AF between 15/16 dpo and its pretty much consistent every month. X


----------



## LizzieJane

Yes Han, I think it should be the same regardless of when you ovulate. I read something that said a womam will always have exactly the same length luteal phase, not sure if it is true but I thought it was interesting. 

I am so sorry BB :( :hugs: hope you are feeling better today. it isn't much consolation but you are ovulating, you have a nice long luteal phase, you will get your BFP soon :hugs: and your little one will be worth all the tears and heartache and more. 

Smalltowngal - what dpo are you? people keep saying that now I'll relax I'll get a BFP, I am not that hopeful really! I just have a lot of pain, no ovulation, no AF just pain. :growlmad:


----------



## claire1978

BB dont give up just yet, some people do have light period at tge beginning of pregnancy, its all over when its bright read and lots of it, not spotting or brown discharge, ur not out yet, im sad if u are out coz weve been at the same stage the whole time, wanted u to be my bump buddy, hang in there ((hugs))




Tizy said:


> How are you this morning Claire? Have you done another test? Lol.
> 
> Quick question, does anybody know whether having a longer cycle affects the length of your luteal phase? Or should it just be around 14 days?
> 
> I'm having dull crampy feelings this morning too.
> 
> Thanks XXx

Hey, im fine thanks, did another test and line was abit darker, hubby asked me to test before he went to work and as soon as i poas he was asking if theres a line, i think he was expecting for me to say no and yesterday was a false alarm, he went off to work happy once he knew it was positive again. My mum is coming over today and i know i will end up telling her, ive decided to tell a select few family and friends and everyone else including my kids can wait

How r u today?


----------



## Jadey121

Morning all!

Cant reply to everyone as i dont know how to on my phone! 

BlackBeauty - If your just spotting maybe it is IB? Aslong as its not bright red and lots of it id say it wasnt af?! Fx for you.

Im feeling a bit better today although im still spotting which is just a cruel reminder! Have done a bit of retail therapy this morning and stocked up on some vits for myself and the OH! 
We have decided that we try again as soon as the spotting has gone been reading up on chemicals and apparently theres no reason to wait? 
So i suppose i shall be testing 2nd or 3rd week of Oct... Ive decided not to test early just incase this happens to me again id rather test later! So ill say test date at 15th as af should be here by then if nothing happens this month


----------



## claire1978

Omg im an emotional wreck, my son is away on his school trip till fri, the teachers are ringing around to let all the parents know that one of the kiddies have been picked up early coz her mum has died suddenly, the dads away with business, the mum waved her little girl off on monday morning and when the husband couldnt get hold of the mum he asked a neighbour to go round and tgey found her dead, ive gotta tell my son about it at the weekend after all the excitement is over anout tgeir trip, its so sad, i just cant stop crying :( i dont know who the parent or child is by name but sure i woukd if i saw them


----------



## Lisasmith

Jadey121 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Cant reply to everyone as i dont know how to on my phone!
> 
> BlackBeauty - If your just spotting maybe it is IB? Aslong as its not bright red and lots of it id say it wasnt af?! Fx for you.
> 
> Im feeling a bit better today although im still spotting which is just a cruel reminder! Have done a bit of retail therapy this morning and stocked up on some vits for myself and the OH!
> We have decided that we try again as soon as the spotting has gone been reading up on chemicals and apparently theres no reason to wait?
> So i suppose i shall be testing 2nd or 3rd week of Oct... Ive decided not to test early just incase this happens to me again id rather test later! So ill say test date at 15th as af should be here by then if nothing happens this month

You're so brave :) best of luck to you


----------



## Lisasmith

claire1978 said:


> Omg im an emotional wreck, my son is away on his school trip till fri, the teachers are ringing around to let all the parents know that one of the kiddies have been picked up early coz her mum has died suddenly, the dads away with business, the mum waved her little girl off on monday morning and when the husband couldnt get hold of the mum he asked a neighbour to go round and tgey found her dead, ive gotta tell my son about it at the weekend after all the excitement is over anout tgeir trip, its so sad, i just cant stop crying :( i dont know who the parent or child is by name but sure i woukd if i saw them

Oh boy :( that is heartbreaking


----------



## LizzieJane

Jadey121 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Cant reply to everyone as i dont know how to on my phone!
> 
> BlackBeauty - If your just spotting maybe it is IB? Aslong as its not bright red and lots of it id say it wasnt af?! Fx for you.
> 
> Im feeling a bit better today although im still spotting which is just a cruel reminder! Have done a bit of retail therapy this morning and stocked up on some vits for myself and the OH!
> We have decided that we try again as soon as the spotting has gone been reading up on chemicals and apparently theres no reason to wait?
> So i suppose i shall be testing 2nd or 3rd week of Oct... Ive decided not to test early just incase this happens to me again id rather test later! So ill say test date at 15th as af should be here by then if nothing happens this month

Glad you are feeling better Jadey :) and also glad you are continuing to TTC! 



claire1978 said:


> Omg im an emotional wreck, my son is away on his school trip till fri, the teachers are ringing around to let all the parents know that one of the kiddies have been picked up early coz her mum has died suddenly, the dads away with business, the mum waved her little girl off on monday morning and when the husband couldnt get hold of the mum he asked a neighbour to go round and tgey found her dead, ive gotta tell my son about it at the weekend after all the excitement is over anout tgeir trip, its so sad, i just cant stop crying :( i dont know who the parent or child is by name but sure i woukd if i saw them

Oh Claire, this sounds awful, I'm so sorry. Life is so cruel sometimes.


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane said:


> Yes Han, I think it should be the same regardless of when you ovulate. I read something that said a womam will always have exactly the same length luteal phase, not sure if it is true but I thought it was interesting.

Thanks hun, thought so but just wanted to check. Still no sign of O or AF for you hun? How you doing? 



Jadey121 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Cant reply to everyone as i dont know how to on my phone!
> 
> BlackBeauty - If your just spotting maybe it is IB? Aslong as its not bright red and lots of it id say it wasnt af?! Fx for you.
> 
> Im feeling a bit better today although im still spotting which is just a cruel reminder! Have done a bit of retail therapy this morning and stocked up on some vits for myself and the OH!
> We have decided that we try again as soon as the spotting has gone been reading up on chemicals and apparently theres no reason to wait?
> So i suppose i shall be testing 2nd or 3rd week of Oct... Ive decided not to test early just incase this happens to me again id rather test later! So ill say test date at 15th as af should be here by then if nothing happens this month

Hey Jadey, glad to hear you're gonna keep trying, I don't see why you can't and I know that once something is fixed in your head and you really want it, its very hard to put it on hold, if that makes sense. 



claire1978 said:


> Omg im an emotional wreck, my son is away on his school trip till fri, the teachers are ringing around to let all the parents know that one of the kiddies have been picked up early coz her mum has died suddenly, the dads away with business, the mum waved her little girl off on monday morning and when the husband couldnt get hold of the mum he asked a neighbour to go round and tgey found her dead, ive gotta tell my son about it at the weekend after all the excitement is over anout tgeir trip, its so sad, i just cant stop crying :( i dont know who the parent or child is by name but sure i woukd if i saw them

Oh gosh Claire, no wonder you're upset that is terrible, I wonder what happened to her and how traumatic for the child. Really feel for you and your son, it will be hard explaining it and its so hard for kids to comprehend too. Good luck hun Xxx

I'm ok here. Been doing well by trying to take my mind off the 2WW but I'm starting to get that itchy feeling of wanting to POAS!!! I know its way to early so i'm going to contain myself. I just can't help thinking about the difference in dates...it could be two days ahead you see. If i put a +OPK into FF it says I ovulated on the 5th not 7th. I do think I would have had a +opk then but as I didn't test I can't be sure...the lines were dark on the 6th but faded out over the day. Who knows! So tomorrow I could be 9dpo.....OH SOMEONE TELL ME TO STOP!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## LizzieJane

Fertility friend is also a fickle friend!!! BFN's are crushing, hold out a few days longer! 

I am happy, very happy about my referral letter. A huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I feel like I am a failure because I don't seem to ovulate, hubs wants a baby so much and we literally don't have a chance if there are no eggys. But at least now there is hope :)

I thought AF was coming, because I am bloated and have major cramps, but now I have fertile CM again??! So I really don't know anymore, my body is :wacko: I am just going to carry on temping, BD'ing and not worry so much :)


----------



## Ciaramystic

I caved and tested this morning... BFN... I'm only 12dpo though so still hoping. Also I am on my 4th day of cervical checking and finding brown cm on my finger after... ??? No AF... No sore breasts... No idea what's going on!!!


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane said:


> Fertility friend is also a fickle friend!!! BFN's are crushing, hold out a few days longer!
> 
> I am happy, very happy about my referral letter. A huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I feel like I am a failure because I don't seem to ovulate, hubs wants a baby so much and we literally don't have a chance if there are no eggys. But at least now there is hope :)
> 
> I thought AF was coming, because I am bloated and have major cramps, but now I have fertile CM again??! So I really don't know anymore, my body is :wacko: I am just going to carry on temping, BD'ing and not worry so much :)

LJ, don't give up hope, I'm sure there is a simple solution to the problem. Had you been on BC prior to the 4 months you've been trying??



Ciaramystic said:


> I caved and tested this morning... BFN... I'm only 12dpo though so still hoping. Also I am on my 4th day of cervical checking and finding brown cm on my finger after... ??? No AF... No sore breasts... No idea what's going on!!!

Still early days, its annoying when you don't have a clue about things. I think sometimes AF can get delayed when we're waiting for it. Are your temps still high? If so thats a good sign. Fingers crossed hun. 

So after a hopeful morning, cold like symptoms, I'm now having a bad feeling and think AF will get me, today I've had mild cramps but also some **sorry bit tmi** diarrhea, which I do sometimes get before AF, I hope she doesn't come super early as it will mean a very short luteal phase and something else to worry about next month! Also I googled (evil!) it and apparently diarrhhea can be a pregnancy symptom! CAN'T EVERYTHING ;-P X

_Diarrhea in very early pregnancy is a result of the rising hormone levels, predominantly progesterone. Since extended periods of diarrhea can cause weakness and dehydration it is best to seek medical advice if it persists. These very same hormones can also cause constipation in some women. Countdowntopregnancy.com_


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Congrats on your referral letter LizzieJane!

Sorry about your upsetting news Claire, *hugs*

So sorry BlackBeauty, you will get your BFP soon, don't be disheartened. Use this cycle as a learning tool to help you recognize what is normal for your body. 

It's my birthday today and I'm on my flight back to New York at the moment. Still no sign of AF I went to pee right before we boarded and now I'm desperate to go to the bathroom again less than an hour later. I'm also very emotional. Cried at the airport saying good bye to my in-laws. Cried last night when my mother in-law gave me my birthday gift. I'll probably cry when I see DH when I land. If all these symptoms aren't pregnancy symptoms I will be so angry at my body.


----------



## SmallTownGal

IsaacRalph said:


> Thanks hun will Defo test if i'm late but I get a 16 day LP so still a while to go yet, she's Defo on her way though! Good luck for your tww,when are you testing?

I'm going to do the first test early this Sat (not expecting a bfp then even if PG) and then try not to test again until the 17th or 18th.



Tizy said:


> ...Well I'm 6dpo today and have woken with a full on cold and headache, not reading too much into it as there's loads going round at the mo.
> 
> Off to baby group this morning so I'll catch up here this aft. Xxx

Sorry to hear you've got an icky ol' cold, Tizy (or do you prefer Han)! Feel better soon! :hugs2:



LizzieJane said:


> Smalltowngal - what dpo are you? people keep saying that now I'll relax I'll get a BFP, I am not that hopeful really! I just have a lot of pain, no ovulation, no AF just pain. :growlmad:

I'm only 7dpo, but I've always been very sensitive to hormones, so I figure either fertilization occurred (maybe implantation at this point) and caused a larger progesterone production than normal or my corpus luteum is just trolling me this cycle, lol.

I'm such an Eeyore, I know what you mean about not being hopeful (for myself at least - I find it much easier to be hopeful for other people).

I hope you O or get AF to reset things or at the very least the pain subsides! Bummer to be in unproductive pain. (Not that productive pain is a party, either).



claire1978 said:


> BB dont give up just yet, some people do have light period at tge beginning of pregnancy, its all over when its bright read and lots of it, not spotting or brown discharge, ur not out yet, im sad if u are out coz weve been at the same stage the whole time, wanted u to be my bump buddy, hang in there ((hugs))
> 
> ...Hey, im fine thanks, did another test and line was abit darker, hubby asked me to test before he went to work and as soon as i poas he was asking if theres a line, i think he was expecting for me to say no and yesterday was a false alarm, he went off to work happy once he knew it was positive again. My mum is coming over today and i know i will end up telling her, ive decided to tell a select few family and friends and everyone else including my kids can wait...

So AF hasn't totally unpacked until it's not only bright red but a lot of it? I'll have to keep that in mind too, then.

Aw, your hubs sounds like a sweetie! :awww:

---

In light of the new info, FX'd that you aren't really out BlackBeauty (esp. if the spotting was still only brown, I was picturing red for some reason)!

---



Jadey121 said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Cant reply to everyone as i dont know how to on my phone!
> 
> BlackBeauty - If your just spotting maybe it is IB? Aslong as its not bright red and lots of it id say it wasnt af?! Fx for you.
> 
> Im feeling a bit better today although im still spotting which is just a cruel reminder! Have done a bit of retail therapy this morning and stocked up on some vits for myself and the OH!
> We have decided that we try again as soon as the spotting has gone been reading up on chemicals and apparently theres no reason to wait?
> So i suppose i shall be testing 2nd or 3rd week of Oct... Ive decided not to test early just incase this happens to me again id rather test later! So ill say test date at 15th as af should be here by then if nothing happens this month

:hugs: Glad you are feeling a bit better, Jadey. So many well wishes for this month for you!



claire1978 said:


> Omg im an emotional wreck, my son is away on his school trip till fri, the teachers are ringing around to let all the parents know that one of the kiddies have been picked up early coz her mum has died suddenly, the dads away with business, the mum waved her little girl off on monday morning and when the husband couldnt get hold of the mum he asked a neighbour to go round and tgey found her dead, ive gotta tell my son about it at the weekend after all the excitement is over anout tgeir trip, its so sad, i just cant stop crying :( i dont know who the parent or child is by name but sure i woukd if i saw them

That poor family, what a nightmare! I'm welling up and I don't even know them at all. Sorry to hear such an upsetting event happened in your community! :(



Tizy said:


> ...I'm ok here. Been doing well by trying to take my mind off the 2WW but I'm starting to get that itchy feeling of wanting to POAS!!! I know its way to early so i'm going to contain myself. I just can't help thinking about the difference in dates...it could be two days ahead you see. If i put a +OPK into FF it says I ovulated on the 5th not 7th. I do think I would have had a +opk then but as I didn't test I can't be sure...the lines were dark on the 6th but faded out over the day. Who knows! So tomorrow I could be 9dpo.....OH SOMEONE TELL ME TO STOP!!!!!!
> 
> Xxx

Resist! Resist! (I know it's hard, I'm itchy to POAS too).



LizzieJane said:


> Fertility friend is also a fickle friend!!! BFN's are crushing, hold out a few days longer!
> 
> I am happy, very happy about my referral letter. A huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I feel like I am a failure because I don't seem to ovulate, hubs wants a baby so much and we literally don't have a chance if there are no eggys. But at least now there is hope :)
> 
> I thought AF was coming, because I am bloated and have major cramps, but now I have fertile CM again??! So I really don't know anymore, my body is :wacko: I am just going to carry on temping, BD'ing and not worry so much :)

Aw, even if you don't O you aren't a failure, LJ! :hugs: You aren't your ovaries and you can't control them (if only we could have that superpower). But I'd feel exactly the same way, so I understand.

I have a good feeling the docs will be able to help you. I just read an inspiring story here (https://www.fertilityties.com/post/...cause-anovulatory-cycle-and-irregular-periods) that sounds a lot like what you are going through.



Tizy said:


> ...So after a hopeful morning, cold like symptoms, I'm now having a bad feeling and think AF will get me, today I've had mild cramps but also some **sorry bit tmi** diarrhea, which I do sometimes get before AF, I hope she doesn't come super early as it will mean a very short luteal phase and something else to worry about next month! Also I googled (evil!) it and apparently diarrhhea can be a pregnancy symptom! CAN'T EVERYTHING ;-P X
> 
> _Diarrhea in very early pregnancy is a result of the rising hormone levels, predominantly progesterone. Since extended periods of diarrhea can cause weakness and dehydration it is best to seek medical advice if it persists. These very same hormones can also cause constipation in some women. Countdowntopregnancy.com_

I know what you mean - I just want AF to wait until at least 11dpo (10dpo at the very earliest). I'll feel some relief even if I get bfn and AF, if AF waits that long.

It is truly maddening how all the PMS symptoms are also early PG symptoms and visa versa.


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Tizy, I had horrible diarrhoea too last week. Hopefully it's a good sign for both of us!


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Just listing all the symptoms I've had in my TWW:
Severe headache
Diarrhoea
Joint aches
Mild back pain
Copius creamy CM
Yeast infection (clearing up now)
Extreme stabbing pains in breasts
Nipple sensitivity
Mild nausea
Constant hunger
Mild cramps
Late AF
Heightened sense of smell/smelling things others can't 
Very emotional

I will cry so so hard if I get a BFN when I test or if AF comes after all these signs


----------



## SmallTownGal

NewlyWedFifi said:


> ...It's my birthday today and I'm on my flight back to New York at the moment. Still no sign of AF I went to pee right before we boarded and now I'm desperate to go to the bathroom again less than an hour later. I'm also very emotional. Cried at the airport saying good bye to my in-laws. Cried last night when my mother in-law gave me my birthday gift. I'll probably cry when I see DH when I land. If all these symptoms aren't pregnancy symptoms I will be so angry at my body.

Happy B-day, NewlyWedFifi! :happydance: :flower:

I know what you mean about being angry at the bod if the symptoms aren't PG symptoms! I was about to write the same thing about mine for today, lol.

---

On that note, news for me...

I'm having so many high progesterone symptoms (and got a return of the stretchy/heart palpy/dizzy/jelly-leg combo already today) that if I'm not PG I'm gonna wanna kick my CL hard. If AF comes, a picture of the CL is going on my dart board. :gun:

Both my abs and tummy area feel sore now from the stretchy ab crunchy feeling. I read that petite women have more pain even with early PG since there's less room for expansion and the uterus (and round ligaments, IIRC) do start to expand after implantation (maybe even a bit before in prep). If my uterus is expanding for nothing, it's going on the dart board with the CL, this month. :p

Anyone have any tips on how to get relief for burning nips? Should I try lanolin (even though they aren't chapped, just burning)?


----------



## Tizy

Oooh Newlywed how many hours till you test?? Really hope you get good news. Xx

P.S Happy Birthday xxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

LOL, apparently today's new symptom of "Gassy" was too much for the FF thumbnail pic and it stopped showing the stats section. :haha: You can still see all my stats/symptoms if you click the link, though.

NewlyWedFifi, I'm with you - if I don't get bfp after all these symptoms I will cry. :brat:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Happ birthday newlywed! Excited to hear your results! Same with you smalltowngal! you both sound like things are very promising! Maybe 2 more bfps to add to the list?!

Lizziejane,im in the same boat as you. I have no idea whats going on with my body and its so frustrating :( im going to give it a couple more months then go bak to the doctor (that way i will have been off bc for a year). Great news that you have your referral though!

Tizy, im not gona lie... But if i were you i would be testing! Haha, only with ICs though =D when are you planning on testing hun? Time seems to be flying in!

Well my temp is still stupidly low (36.04 today) and opk was negative today, lighter than yesterdays. Blaaaahhhh, if this cycle is the same as last, af will arrive tomorrow. If she does, i will honestly scream! Im only cd16 tomorrow!

Sorry if i dont reply to everyone, still havent figured out multi quote and my memory aint the best =D goijg to do another opk once dd goes to bed (in 10 mins) but im guessing it will be the same as the rest!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Well, I gave in and tested today since this was my original testing date and got another :bfn: I am 15dpo and on cycle day 39. Either I am having a really long cycle or I am going to be one of those ladies who doesn't get her :bfp: until weeks after her missed period. I don't quite know what to think. :shrug:


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Thank you so much ladies! :)
It will be 6pm by the time I get home, AF will be 3 days late by then. I think I'll wait until tomorrow 12pm to test (that's the time of day AF usually shows up) and won't pee until that time. I only have one HPT left so don't want to waste it with today's diluted urine.

When are you going to test SmallTownGal? I'm so nervous!


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

* I meant to write AF will be 3 days late tomorrow when I test.


----------



## Ciaramystic

NDTaber9211 said:


> Well, I gave in and tested today since this was my original testing date and got another :bfn: I am 15dpo and on cycle day 39. Either I am having a really long cycle or I am going to be one of those ladies who doesn't get her :bfp: until weeks after her missed period. I don't quite know what to think. :shrug:

When is/was your :witch: due??? Mine (if my normal cycle of 29 days still applies) is due on Saturday... Since I had a :bfn: this morning, I think I'm going to wait until Sunday to :test: as long as :witch: doesn't show her ugly face before then!!!

:dust: TO YOU!!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ciaramystic said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I gave in and tested today since this was my original testing date and got another :bfn: I am 15dpo and on cycle day 39. Either I am having a really long cycle or I am going to be one of those ladies who doesn't get her :bfp: until weeks after her missed period. I don't quite know what to think. :shrug:
> 
> When is/was your :witch: due??? Mine (if my normal cycle of 29 days still applies) is due on Saturday... Since I had a :bfn: this morning, I think I'm going to wait until Sunday to :test: as long as :witch: doesn't show her ugly face before then!!!
> 
> :dust: TO YOU!!!!Click to expand...

AF was due 2 days ago.


----------



## Ciaramystic

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I gave in and tested today since this was my original testing date and got another :bfn: I am 15dpo and on cycle day 39. Either I am having a really long cycle or I am going to be one of those ladies who doesn't get her :bfp: until weeks after her missed period. I don't quite know what to think. :shrug:
> 
> When is/was your :witch: due??? Mine (if my normal cycle of 29 days still applies) is due on Saturday... Since I had a :bfn: this morning, I think I'm going to wait until Sunday to :test: as long as :witch: doesn't show her ugly face before then!!!
> 
> :dust: TO YOU!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> AF was due 2 days ago.Click to expand...

I just realized I read that on another thread... Going to keep my fingers crossed for you that you get your BFP soon!


----------



## SmallTownGal

FX'd this cycle is at least closer to normal for you MrsMurphy and FX'd O is still just on the way! 

How frustrating that you and LJ are having such funky cycles! It's weird how some people go off BC/hormone treatments and get right back to regular and others get the funky cycle blues. It's like a crap shoot with those things. :(

---

Sorry you got a BFN today, NDTaber, and I FX'd you get a BFP soon!

---



NewlyWedFifi said:


> Thank you so much ladies! :)
> It will be 6pm by the time I get home, AF will be 3 days late by then. I think I'll wait until tomorrow 12pm to test (that's the time of day AF usually shows up) and won't pee until that time. I only have one HPT left so don't want to waste it with today's diluted urine.
> 
> When are you going to test SmallTownGal? I'm so nervous!

I'm going to test early this Sat the 15th and if I get a bfn I'll test again in a couple days. Hopefully, if I'm PG, I'll get the BFP soon so I"m not in suspense for too long. 

I'm getting nervous too! I really wish I could test today, but I know I need to wait until at least 10dpo.

---

FX'd for you too, Ciaramystic!

---

Well, the new symptoms continue for my poor burning bbs. Today I got some white nipple discharge (when pressed - I check 'em for unusual discharge and lumps every now and then since my mom's a breast cancer survivor) and I usually only get that during my fertile time (like around ovulation) which is totally normal and also normal for PG or PMS. The nipples are definitely darker now, and the areolas have darkened some, as well. And also, the one mole I have on one of them darkened rather noticeably. I was alarmed (my grandpa had skin cancer) so I looked it up and found out that can happen from PG hormones as well (you can even get new moles). I think my other moles have darkened too, but I'm a bit tanned in those areas where they are (like my arms) so I didn't notice so much.

I was finally reduced to putting Neosporin With Pain Relief on my nips, as well. Could not take the burning anymore. I think I'm going to go out right now and look for some Lanolin or something.

I better wind up PG or these burning symptoms are not cool, body! :grr:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Gah, just had to add a new symptom to my chart upon changing my shirt to go out - Stabby Breast Pain.

CL, why do you hate my BBS?! Why must your progesterone be giving them burny/stabby pain?! What did they ever do to you~?! :cry:


----------



## JennyBLove

Hey all, havnt been on this thread in a bit, but today i took a test like a half hour ago and this is what i got, it was faint right away...... is it bad that its so light when im like 10 or 11 dpo.. this is + right??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120913_153335.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CaptainMummy

Jenny that defo looks like a bfp to me!! Congrats hun! And some people dont have any line at all at that stage so you have nothing to worry about there. Was is fmu?
Theres defo a line so i would start getting excited if i were you!

Well this evenings opk was my lightest yet but i dont even care! Im just gona keep bding and temping and hopefully i will O and if i do but af shows, at least i will know roughly when I O so i can use opks at the right time next cycle.

Smalltowngal, i have never had sore bbs lol, even when i was pregnant with dd. My nips did get darker and bbs were veiny! Sooo hope this is all pg signs for u xx


----------



## robinson380

JennyBLove said:


> Hey all, havnt been on this thread in a bit, but today i took a test like a half hour ago and this is what i got, it was faint right away...... is it bad that its so light when im like 10 or 11 dpo.. this is + right??

At 11 DPO I got a very faint positive like that too. And that looks like a dollar store test just like the one I used so it is not as sensitive as some other tests. At 12DPO I got a First Response Early Result test and it was much darker--just for reassurance. ANd of course, I took a few more tests the next couple of days which all got darker. 


Looks Like you have a BFP!!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ohh i forgot to say, i bought 4 FRERs and 2 Asda hpts today... Heres hoping i get to use them at some point in the near future! Frers are £6 for 2 in asda right now =)


----------



## Lisasmith

JennyBLove said:


> Hey all, havnt been on this thread in a bit, but today i took a test like a half hour ago and this is what i got, it was faint right away...... is it bad that its so light when im like 10 or 11 dpo.. this is + right??

That is spot on for your dpo!! Congrats


----------



## JennyBLove

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Jenny that defo looks like a bfp to me!! Congrats hun! And some people dont have any line at all at that stage so you have nothing to worry about there. Was is fmu?
> Theres defo a line so i would start getting excited if i were you!
> 
> Well this evenings opk was my lightest yet but i dont even care! Im just gona keep bding and temping and hopefully i will O and if i do but af shows, at least i will know roughly when I O so i can use opks at the right time next cycle.
> 
> Smalltowngal, i have never had sore bbs lol, even when i was pregnant with dd. My nips did get darker and bbs were veiny! Sooo hope this is all pg signs for u xx




robinson380 said:


> JennyBLove said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, havnt been on this thread in a bit, but today i took a test like a half hour ago and this is what i got, it was faint right away...... is it bad that its so light when im like 10 or 11 dpo.. this is + right??
> 
> At 11 DPO I got a very faint positive like that too. And that looks like a dollar store test just like the one I used so it is not as sensitive as some other tests. At 12DPO I got a First Response Early Result test and it was much darker--just for reassurance. ANd of course, I took a few more tests the next couple of days which all got darker.
> 
> 
> Looks Like you have a BFP!!! Congratulations :happydance:Click to expand...


OMG cant believe it!! yeah iv never gotten a faint line ever!!! yeah im not sure if im 10 or 11dpo. We have been trying for over 8 months so, so excited and i know the man is. im nervous. well tomorrows should be lil darker right? or should i try tonight late? it was mid afternoon urine so was thinkin would show nothing as i drank alot of water n juice. Thanks all sooo much!! yeah its dollar store test :)

Wish you guys the best of luck too!!!!!!!!, i was starting to think i needed to go to doc.... scared tho since i miscarried at 3 months when i was 20, so 5 years ago


----------



## Lisasmith

Test with fmu!


----------



## robinson380

I would test again first thing in the morning! but that is definately a BFP!!


----------



## JennyBLove

Okay i will for sure!!!!! just amazed right now!!!! Thanks all :)


----------



## Lisasmith

So excited for you!


----------



## SmallTownGal

I agree with the others, it looks like a BFP to me, Jenny! Congratulations!!! :happydance::flower: Many wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months!



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Jenny that defo looks like a bfp to me!! Congrats hun! And some people dont have any line at all at that stage so you have nothing to worry about there. Was is fmu?
> Theres defo a line so i would start getting excited if i were you!
> 
> Well this evenings opk was my lightest yet but i dont even care! Im just gona keep bding and temping and hopefully i will O and if i do but af shows, at least i will know roughly when I O so i can use opks at the right time next cycle.
> 
> Smalltowngal, i have never had sore bbs lol, even when i was pregnant with dd. My nips did get darker and bbs were veiny! Sooo hope this is all pg signs for u xx

That's a good attitude to take :thumbup:

Oh, you are lucky to not have ever suffered the sore bbs. No fun. Sore bbs are a regular cycle symptom for me (usually around O time), but the burning is new and I think the stabbing is new too (or so rare I can't remember it).

So far I just have one little spider vein at the bottom of an areola, which is so little I didn't even count it.

My mom said that burning nips were a PG symptom for her, so maybe that symptom just runs in the family (and that's a good sign for me). I can't wait till I can test Sat!

And thank you! :kiss:


----------



## JennyBLove

Thank you so much all!!!!! sending luck to all of you as well :)


----------



## angel2010

Congrats JennyB!!! Did you do anything differently this cycle?

MrsMurphy, that sounds like a good plan and attitude to have. Hope O comes soon for you!

Smalltown, the burning, stingy bbs sucks. I am having this right now as an O symptom, and my nipples feel bruised when I touch them.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am starting to suspect I had an anovulatory cycle. :( I hope I am wrong but this cycle just doesn't seem right. I am 3 days past when AF was due and I have no symptoms at all. Hopefully I am just one of those ladies who takes awhile to see that :bfp: lol


----------



## JennyBLove

Angel> :) as far as difference I pretty much cut out any junk foood, not one fatty thing besides the pita bread I make sandwhiches with ate tons of chicken salads, tons of water no pop. Also used opks for first time. Also worked out everyday with cardio. What I think helped alot was prior to that my man was away at work for 3 weeks almost a month n I know for sure he didnt get any action the whole time since they wrk 16 hrs a day and are rooming in a hotel and anyhow he came home two days before I got my + opk and we did it! Maybe his counts low but we did it for three days straight then after he had to leave again south to the cities I got 2 more days of super dark opks and then 2 more days of regular + opks n we did it again when he got home on the last day. Hes 36 so hes kinda unsure feeling n didnt understand how even a faint poositive is +. I taught him about opks so maybe he thinks there like them lol ha. I text him the test pic n hes happy we just booth dont wanna get our hopes crushed if something happen.


----------



## angel2010

JennyBLove said:


> Angel> :) as far as difference I pretty much cut out any junk foood, not one fatty thing besides the pita bread I make sandwhiches with ate tons of chicken salads, tons of water no pop. Also used opks for first time. Also worked out everyday with cardio. What I think helped alot was prior to that my man was away at work for 3 weeks almost a month n I know for sure he didnt get any action the whole time since they wrk 16 hrs a day and are rooming in a hotel and anyhow he came home two days before I got my + opk and we did it! Maybe his counts low but we did it for three days straight then after he had to leave again south to the cities I got 2 more days of super dark opks and then 2 more days of regular + opks n we did it again when he got home on the last day. Hes 36 so hes kinda unsure feeling n didnt understand how even a faint poositive is +. I taught him about opks so maybe he thinks there like them lol ha. I text him the test pic n hes happy we just booth dont wanna get our hopes crushed if something happen.

Aw, that is sweet that he was remembering what you said about opks and didn't think a light line was a true positive. Isn't it nice when you find out they actually WERE listening.


----------



## JennyBLove

angel2010 said:


> JennyBLove said:
> 
> 
> Angel> :) as far as difference I pretty much cut out any junk foood, not one fatty thing besides the pita bread I make sandwhiches with ate tons of chicken salads, tons of water no pop. Also used opks for first time. Also worked out everyday with cardio. What I think helped alot was prior to that my man was away at work for 3 weeks almost a month n I know for sure he didnt get any action the whole time since they wrk 16 hrs a day and are rooming in a hotel and anyhow he came home two days before I got my + opk and we did it! Maybe his counts low but we did it for three days straight then after he had to leave again south to the cities I got 2 more days of super dark opks and then 2 more days of regular + opks n we did it again when he got home on the last day. Hes 36 so hes kinda unsure feeling n didnt understand how even a faint poositive is +. I taught him about opks so maybe he thinks there like them lol ha. I text him the test pic n hes happy we just booth dont wanna get our hopes crushed if something happen.
> 
> Aw, that is sweet that he was remembering what you said about opks and didn't think a light line was a true positive. Isn't it nice when you find out they actually WERE listening.Click to expand...

haha yeah lol he was like i dunno thats pretty light, i was like hun its not an opk lol. hes still in shock like me. wondering if i should just wait till im 6 weeks for appontment or go in to confirm, doc office said i could do either way


----------



## baby1wanted

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ohh i forgot to say, i bought 4 FRERs and 2 Asda hpts today... Heres hoping i get to use them at some point in the near future! Frers are £6 for 2 in asda right now =)

Oooh heading to Asda after work!!



JennyBLove said:


> Okay i will for sure!!!!! just amazed right now!!!! Thanks all :)

Congrats Jenny!! Have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:



NDTaber9211 said:


> I am starting to suspect I had an anovulatory cycle. :( I hope I am wrong but this cycle just doesn't seem right. I am 3 days past when AF was due and I have no symptoms at all. Hopefully I am just one of those ladies who takes awhile to see that :bfp: lol

NDTaber keeping everything crossed for you, am in the same position!!


Hi all hope you're all well. I 'm still in this horrible limbo!! Now on CD 40 of what was supposed to be a 31 day cycle.... ignore my ticker! Have had 4 BFNs so far but absolutely no sign of AF arriving. And I feel weird, very weird! I am bloated constantly, worse in the evening but throughout the day my tummy is swollen and harder than normal (having to wear loose clothes so people don't notice). Have been constipated since AF due and have had 7 days of cramping right over my womb and even lower down. I've had shooting pains in my breasts and when they're not shooting they feel heavy and my nipples cannot be touched at the moment! Oh and I have loads of white, lotion like CM which has me running to the toilet thinking AF has come. Oh and a weird thing that I'm having sneezing fits everyday? So goodness knows what is happening. When I take a hpt I know it's going to be negative but somehow it's like I don't care.... I know I'm pregnant anyway. I've stopped drinking, I refuse to take any pain killers for the pain (and normally I'd be popping them down with a glass of wine! :rofl:). Most likely it's my desperate self talking me into it but it's a definite feeling!! No choice but to ride it out! Will keep testing every few days and thinking about heading to docs in a week or so.

Have a lovely weekend everyone! :hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

angel2010 said:


> Congrats JennyB!!! Did you do anything differently this cycle?
> 
> MrsMurphy, that sounds like a good plan and attitude to have. Hope O comes soon for you!
> 
> Smalltown, the burning, stingy bbs sucks. I am having this right now as an O symptom, and my nipples feel bruised when I touch them.

Ah, you feel my pain. Bummer you've got them as an O symptom (or anytime, although it's nice to know I'm not alone in 'Breasts on Fire' country). 

The Lanolin I bought today worked great to relieve the burning/stingy/itchy nips, so I highly recommend it, if you haven't tried it already. Doesn't stop the nips from feeling bruised, though.


----------



## SmallTownGal

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all hope you're all well. I 'm still in this horrible limbo!! Now on CD 40 of what was supposed to be a 31 day cycle.... ignore my ticker! Have had 4 BFNs so far but absolutely no sign of AF arriving. And I feel weird, very weird! I am bloated constantly, worse in the evening but throughout the day my tummy is swollen and harder than normal (having to wear loose clothes so people don't notice). Have been constipated since AF due and have had 7 days of cramping right over my womb and even lower down. I've had shooting pains in my breasts and when they're not shooting they feel heavy and my nipples cannot be touched at the moment! Oh and I have loads of white, lotion like CM which has me running to the toilet thinking AF has come. Oh and a weird thing that I'm having sneezing fits everyday? So goodness knows what is happening. When I take a hpt I know it's going to be negative but somehow it's like I don't care.... I know I'm pregnant anyway. I've stopped drinking, I refuse to take any pain killers for the pain (and normally I'd be popping them down with a glass of wine! :rofl:). Most likely it's my desperate self talking me into it but it's a definite feeling!! No choice but to ride it out! Will keep testing every few days and thinking about heading to docs in a week or so.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone! :hugs:

Sorry to hear you are still in limbo waiting for that bfp! :hugs2: Could you have a bad batch of HPT's, I wonder? Diluted urine, perhaps? I think I have read of at least one person who never could get a bfp on an HPT but went to the doc and the blood work came back bfp.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations JennyBLove this is so exciting! I will be onto cycle 8 in a day or two so hoping this is the start of the lucky 8th cycle gang. Enjoy the feeling as it sure is an amazing thing you've achieved x


----------



## baby1wanted

SmallTownGal said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope you're all well. I 'm still in this horrible limbo!! Now on CD 40 of what was supposed to be a 31 day cycle.... ignore my ticker! Have had 4 BFNs so far but absolutely no sign of AF arriving. And I feel weird, very weird! I am bloated constantly, worse in the evening but throughout the day my tummy is swollen and harder than normal (having to wear loose clothes so people don't notice). Have been constipated since AF due and have had 7 days of cramping right over my womb and even lower down. I've had shooting pains in my breasts and when they're not shooting they feel heavy and my nipples cannot be touched at the moment! Oh and I have loads of white, lotion like CM which has me running to the toilet thinking AF has come. Oh and a weird thing that I'm having sneezing fits everyday? So goodness knows what is happening. When I take a hpt I know it's going to be negative but somehow it's like I don't care.... I know I'm pregnant anyway. I've stopped drinking, I refuse to take any pain killers for the pain (and normally I'd be popping them down with a glass of wine! :rofl:). Most likely it's my desperate self talking me into it but it's a definite feeling!! No choice but to ride it out! Will keep testing every few days and thinking about heading to docs in a week or so.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry to hear you are still in limbo waiting for that bfp! :hugs2: Could you have a bad batch of HPT's, I wonder? Diluted urine, perhaps? I think I have read of at least one person who never could get a bfp on an HPT but went to the doc and the blood work came back bfp.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I'm off to buy some FRERs after work today as so far only used cheaper ones. Always using FMU when I test. Then I think I'll give it another week and head to the docs to demand a blood test!


----------



## NDTaber9211

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all hope you're all well. I 'm still in this horrible limbo!! Now on CD 40 of what was supposed to be a 31 day cycle.... ignore my ticker! Have had 4 BFNs so far but absolutely no sign of AF arriving. And I feel weird, very weird! I am bloated constantly, worse in the evening but throughout the day my tummy is swollen and harder than normal (having to wear loose clothes so people don't notice). Have been constipated since AF due and have had 7 days of cramping right over my womb and even lower down. I've had shooting pains in my breasts and when they're not shooting they feel heavy and my nipples cannot be touched at the moment! Oh and I have loads of white, lotion like CM which has me running to the toilet thinking AF has come. Oh and a weird thing that I'm having sneezing fits everyday? So goodness knows what is happening. When I take a hpt I know it's going to be negative but somehow it's like I don't care.... I know I'm pregnant anyway. I've stopped drinking, I refuse to take any pain killers for the pain (and normally I'd be popping them down with a glass of wine! :rofl:). Most likely it's my desperate self talking me into it but it's a definite feeling!! No choice but to ride it out! Will keep testing every few days and thinking about heading to docs in a week or so.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone! :hugs:

It sucks being stuck in limbo! I wish I was having some symptoms like you. Hopefully you will get an answer soon. From the sounds of it, a bfp might be on its way. I just want my period to come so I can try again. I've already made peace with this month not being the one. There is still a part of me hoping to see that :bfp: though lol.


----------



## nic18

morning ladies :) not been on in a couple of days so had alot to catch up on! jenny congrats on your bfp :)! sorry to those who got AF :( good luck next cycle :)! AF is officially away for me :happydance:


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Congrat Jenny!!

Sooooo.... DH made me test when we got home from my birthday dinner. I AM PREGNANT! This was our first month of TTC, I am so happy I don't know what to do with myself lol.

How do I upload a pic from a cell phone????


----------



## nic18

congrats newlywedfifi :) and i'm not sure how to upload a picture from a phone x


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Not sure how many DPO I am but AF was 2 days late and the line was nice and dark even with very diluted urine at 2am


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Thank you nic18! Congrats to you on AF being away :)


----------



## nic18

your welcome :)! and thank u :) another month another try!


----------



## Tizy

NewlyWedFifi said:


> Tizy, I had horrible diarrhoea too last week. Hopefully it's a good sign for both of us!




NewlyWedFifi said:


> Congrat Jenny!!
> 
> Sooooo.... DH made me test when we got home from my birthday dinner. I AM PREGNANT! This was our first month of TTC, I am so happy I don't know what to do with myself lol.
> 
> How do I upload a pic from a cell phone????

Ooooh hopefully this is a good sign then!! AND!!!!!! Massive *CONGRATULATIONS* on your :bfp: Wow you must be over the moon.



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Happ birthday newlywed! Excited to hear your results! Same with you smalltowngal! you both sound like things are very promising! Maybe 2 more bfps to add to the list?!
> 
> Lizziejane,im in the same boat as you. I have no idea whats going on with my body and its so frustrating :( im going to give it a couple more months then go bak to the doctor (that way i will have been off bc for a year). Great news that you have your referral though!
> 
> Tizy, im not gona lie... But if i were you i would be testing! Haha, only with ICs though =D when are you planning on testing hun? Time seems to be flying in!
> 
> Well my temp is still stupidly low (36.04 today) and opk was negative today, lighter than yesterdays. Blaaaahhhh, if this cycle is the same as last, af will arrive tomorrow. If she does, i will honestly scream! Im only cd16 tomorrow!
> 
> Sorry if i dont reply to everyone, still havent figured out multi quote and my memory aint the best =D goijg to do another opk once dd goes to bed (in 10 mins) but im guessing it will be the same as the rest!

Keep positive MrsMurphy, you can't go wrong carrying on with BDing then even if you do miss the OPK your covered. 



JennyBLove said:


> Hey all, havnt been on this thread in a bit, but today i took a test like a half hour ago and this is what i got, it was faint right away...... is it bad that its so light when im like 10 or 11 dpo.. this is + right??

Fabulous news!!! Huge congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months to you! Lovely May babies. X



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ohh i forgot to say, i bought 4 FRERs and 2 Asda hpts today... Heres hoping i get to use them at some point in the near future! Frers are £6 for 2 in asda right now =)

Thanks I am gonna get some X



SmallTownGal said:


> I agree with the others, it looks like a BFP to me, Jenny! Congratulations!!! :happydance::flower: Many wishes for a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Jenny that defo looks like a bfp to me!! Congrats hun! And some people dont have any line at all at that stage so you have nothing to worry about there. Was is fmu?
> Theres defo a line so i would start getting excited if i were you!
> 
> Well this evenings opk was my lightest yet but i dont even care! Im just gona keep bding and temping and hopefully i will O and if i do but af shows, at least i will know roughly when I O so i can use opks at the right time next cycle.
> 
> Smalltowngal, i have never had sore bbs lol, even when i was pregnant with dd. My nips did get darker and bbs were veiny! Sooo hope this is all pg signs for u xx
> 
> That's a good attitude to take :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, you are lucky to not have ever suffered the sore bbs. No fun. Sore bbs are a regular cycle symptom for me (usually around O time), but the burning is new and I think the stabbing is new too (or so rare I can't remember it).
> 
> So far I just have one little spider vein at the bottom of an areola, which is so little I didn't even count it.
> 
> My mom said that burning nips were a PG symptom for her, so maybe that symptom just runs in the family (and that's a good sign for me). I can't wait till I can test Sat!
> 
> And thank you! :kiss:Click to expand...

SmalltownGal, I only got sore BB's when I was around 5-7 weeks pregnant last time....god it was horrible. Painful to take your bra off but sore with it on. Luckily it didn't last long.



NDTaber9211 said:


> I am starting to suspect I had an anovulatory cycle. :( I hope I am wrong but this cycle just doesn't seem right. I am 3 days past when AF was due and I have no symptoms at all. Hopefully I am just one of those ladies who takes awhile to see that :bfp: lol

Hey hun, chin up, hope either af arrives to reset your cycle or you get that late bfp. You don't have to have symptoms to have a bfp. X

Baby1wanted, your quote disappeared for some reason but hang on in there, seems like you have an awful lot of pregnancy symptoms, fingers crossed for you. X



nic18 said:


> morning ladies :) not been on in a couple of days so had alot to catch up on! jenny congrats on your bfp :)! sorry to those who got AF :( good luck next cycle :)! AF is officially away for me :happydance:

Yay for the :witch: going! XX

Well nothing to report here, I'm either 7 or 9dpo and gonna hang on testing until Monday, hopefully the weekend will take my mind off things. 

Thats 5 bfps now (1 :angel: which we haven't forgotten about Jadey - hope your doing ok)

Eeeeeeek the odds are starting to stack against the rest of us still to test statistics wise! Think there are 35 or so in the group, and as an average 20% will get a bfp so thats 7 peeps. I know it doesn't always work like that but its a good guide. 

Hope all those hanging out the beginning of their cycles are ok. Where is BB? Hope your ok. 

Happy FRIDAY guys Xxx


----------



## nic18

good luck tizy!


----------



## Lisasmith

Newly wed!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Tizy

Berlin Betty is MIA too! Hope your ok? X


----------



## CaptainMummy

CONGRATSA NEWLYWED! Thats brilliant news hun =D

Nic, i hope this is your month. Where abouts in scotland are you from? Im in South lanarkshire =)

Ndtaber, sorry your cycle is being a bummer :hugs: hopefully you get an answer soon!

Tizy, i would so test if i was you haha. Good luck for monday though!

Well its cd16 for me and i had a slight temp rise this morning. Its not much higher thanmy other but its the highest yet. Im not convinced i od, as i didnt get a pos opk.. But who knows. I might get lucky. Will see what my temp does tomorrow (probably go back down!) 

Here is a link to my chart, what do you ladies think? Is it too small a rise?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/m2/index.php#/m2/chart.php


----------



## CaptainMummy

I dont think that link will work! Grr, wish my laptop would stop being crap!


----------



## Tizy

MrsM that link is just taking me to my page, are you sure its right? X


----------



## LizzieJane

Congrats NewlyWed and Jenny! H&H 9 months to you both :)

It certainly is a lucky thread! LJ xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

Here we go :)


----------



## LizzieJane

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Here we go :)

I'd say that looks promising. Did you sleep normally last night? If so then that temp is definately higher than average. fingers crossed for another rise tomorrow!


----------



## CaptainMummy

LJ, i slept fine (always do! Lol) although saying that, i was awake for almost 10 minutes around 90mins before i took my temp. I never spoke and made sure to breathe through my nose so i didnt think that would have made much difference. Maybe thats why its a bit higher? 

Apparently, if my temp stays at 36.3something then ff will give me crosshairs, but i would need a bigger rise than that to be convinced!


----------



## nic18

baby making head is now back on :) being relaxed this month :)! so starting my new month with a lovely day out shopping with my mum :)! when i log on tonight i want to see some BFP!! good luck to anyone testing today :) :flower:


----------



## Ciaramystic

Got my AF this morning :'( On to month 6 of TTC... My poor DH is going to be wore out by the time we get a BFP!!!!! I have decided since it didn't happen this month... I am going to go hard at P90X until O time!!!! Hopefully that will keep my mind off of this and on to getting healthier...


----------



## ProudArmyWife

NewlyWedFifi said:


> Congrat Jenny!!
> 
> Sooooo.... DH made me test when we got home from my birthday dinner. I AM PREGNANT! This was our first month of TTC, I am so happy I don't know what to do with myself lol.
> 
> How do I upload a pic from a cell phone????


Congrats!! So exciting what an amazing birthday gift!!


As for me i still dont feel confident in this month but i dont really have any syptoms of anything right now. No AF but no :bfp: syptoms either :shrug:
AF is due the 17th or 18th Im mostly likely going to buy a test and test on monday though just to check as we are going out for my birthday dinner monday night and i want to have a drink if im not pregnant.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Tizy

Mrs Murphy I think that looks good too, just need to wait a couple more days to see if it goes up. I wouldn't say that being awake for a bit will make much difference, as long as you weren't moving about etc. Does this tally with those darkish OPKs you were getting?

Hey Lj. X

Nic18 loving the positive attitude, I'm with ya all the way. X

Ciaramystic, sorry the evil witch got you, next cycle eh.....onwards and upwards to the October testers, if we have another month like this one it won't be long before we've all got our :bfp:

Hey ProudArmyWife, my af isn't due till 21st but we can be testing buddies, along with DCM...as i'm gonna start testing Monday, where I'll be either 10/12dpo. X

Girls I've been trying to write a shopping list and decide what teas we're having for this next week for about 3 hours...I just can't keep my mind on it and would much rather be on here with you! BUT I must go my OH finishes early on a friday so he'll be home in half an hour! 

By the way I was thinking I might have a couple of small glasses of wine this eve, thats ok isn't it? I didn't even know I was in my TWW last year and was on holiday and a drank every night, all was ok. Plus I had a couple of odd glasses at special occasions when I was pregnant. Does everyone else give up during the TWW? XXX


----------



## LizzieJane

MrsM, I am not sure about the effect of 10mins wake time 90mins prior to temping, I've heard it is ok if you keep your mouth closed and stay in bed... I really hope it spikes tomorrow!! 

nic :thumbup: for the positivity!! 

Ciaramystic :hugs: I'm sorry, I really hope next month is your month. Although I am sure your hubs doesn't mind too much :winkwink:

ProudArmyWife - I've heard that sometimes the TWW can be completely symptomless with a BFP at the end! fingers crossed! 

Han - I am all over BnB today, and packing for holiday, work is not going well! I think wine and coffee are ok in the TWW in moderation. Lots of people get pregnant and don't even know about it, so they are drinking and what not.


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey ladies .. so i am in a much better frame of mind than the last two days.. i have accepted that it didnt work last month and now i have to dust myself off and try again ..

my hubby said we are going HAMMM (hard as a motha- watch ur mouth LOL) we are going to try and DTD every other day 

I am also going to be getting more ovulation kit thingys.. my husband is not into me doing that anymore but oh well im still doing it and i just wont tell him 

i also booked a docs test to make sure i am ok .. because i dtd around my fertile month and the day i got a positive on opk and the day and im not preggies .. im just shocked !

so i am on cd 2 yall 

im going to into ordering things that can increase my chances any recommendations ??

for those that got BFP CONGRATS TO U ALL ..can u post how much times u dtd ?

and this month i will try and not focus on it toooo much lol


----------



## robinson380

BLACKBEAUTY-Have you tried taking guaifenesin? Starting CD10 and ending when you get +OPK. I took one dose every morning to help thin cervical mucus to help the swimmers out :)

And one I got my OPK we did it 2x that day only because hubby went out of town. I thought I was out but I got my BFP!


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

BlackBeauty me and DH DTD every day from CD8 until CD12. I think I even wrote a post about feeling sore, dry and tired from all the BDing. Then we just BD whenever we felt like it. Not that much because I was exhausted and I was certain that I'd caught my egg during the daily BD period.


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Also, I never had any EWCM so you can definitely get a BFP without it.
I only knew I'd O'd because I felt it.


----------



## Ciaramystic

***UPDATE*** I thought my AF was starting because I had a spot of pink/brown blood on my liner this morning... 4 hours later... I did my cervix check and it's just more of the brown cm... ?????? This is the 5th day for it... My temp keeps going up one day, down the next, up the next, then down again... Anyone else have this weird thing happen????


----------



## SmallTownGal

NewlyWedFifi said:


> Congrat Jenny!!
> 
> Sooooo.... DH made me test when we got home from my birthday dinner. I AM PREGNANT! This was our first month of TTC, I am so happy I don't know what to do with myself lol.
> 
> How do I upload a pic from a cell phone????

Yay, congratulations!!! :happydance::flower: What a nice B-day prezzie. :dance:

---

Good luck for C#8, Nic! :dust: Have fun shopping with your mum!

---



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Here we go :)

I think that's enough of a spike it could be the beginning of a post-O temp shift.

---



Ciaramystic said:


> ***UPDATE*** I thought my AF was starting because I had a spot of pink/brown blood on my liner this morning... 4 hours later... I did my cervix check and it's just more of the brown cm... ?????? This is the 5th day for it... My temp keeps going up one day, down the next, up the next, then down again... Anyone else have this weird thing happen????

Well, right now you are just spotting, so AF hasn't arrived yet. Some people spot before AF and some people spot during PG. What DPO are you or when is AF due?

You aren't out until you get lots of red (more than spotting), so there's hope yet. :winkwink:

---

Good luck for your upcoming testing days, ProudArmyWife! :dust:



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies .. so i am in a much better frame of mind than the last two days.. i have accepted that it didnt work last month and now i have to dust myself off and try again ..
> 
> my hubby said we are going HAMMM (hard as a motha- watch ur mouth LOL) we are going to try and DTD every other day
> 
> I am also going to be getting more ovulation kit thingys.. my husband is not into me doing that anymore but oh well im still doing it and i just wont tell him
> 
> i also booked a docs test to make sure i am ok .. because i dtd around my fertile month and the day i got a positive on opk and the day and im not preggies .. im just shocked !
> 
> so i am on cd 2 yall
> 
> im going to into ordering things that can increase my chances any recommendations ??
> 
> for those that got BFP CONGRATS TO U ALL ..can u post how much times u dtd ?
> 
> and this month i will try and not focus on it toooo much lol

Great to see you back and feeling better, BlackBeauty! :thumbup:

HAMMM - I love it! Now we have a name for the every other day method. FX'd that you can HAMMM it up real good this month! :dust:

It's not unusual to not get PG even if you DTD during your fertile time and on +opk day, the first month (or even for 6 months to a year depending on age). Even at the peak of fertility, a couple only has a 20% of getting PG that particular cycle. Even if you have perfect BD coverage, and the sperm met the egg, sometimes the egg just isn't viable for whatever reason and doesn't fertilize or doesn't implant (although DTD every other day will increase your odds over 20%, but even with SMEP, wich is basically HAMMM with one extra day and optional BD in the TWW, it's still just 40%). 

So don't worry if it doesn't happen for some months yet, even with HAMMM. But I hope you get your BFP sooner rather than later. Best wishes for C#2! :dust:


----------



## Ciaramystic

SmallTownGal said:


> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> Congrat Jenny!!
> 
> Sooooo.... DH made me test when we got home from my birthday dinner. I AM PREGNANT! This was our first month of TTC, I am so happy I don't know what to do with myself lol.
> 
> How do I upload a pic from a cell phone????
> 
> Yay, congratulations!!! :happydance::flower: What a nice B-day prezzie. :dance:
> 
> ---
> 
> Good luck for C#8, Nic! :dust: Have fun shopping with your mum!
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Here we go :)Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's enough of a spike it could be the beginning of a post-O temp shift.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaramystic said:
> 
> 
> ***UPDATE*** I thought my AF was starting because I had a spot of pink/brown blood on my liner this morning... 4 hours later... I did my cervix check and it's just more of the brown cm... ?????? This is the 5th day for it... My temp keeps going up one day, down the next, up the next, then down again... Anyone else have this weird thing happen????Click to expand...
> 
> Well, right now you are just spotting, so AF hasn't arrived yet. Some people spot before AF and some people spot during PG. What DPO are you or when is AF due?
> 
> You aren't out until you get lots of red (more than spotting), so there's hope yet. :winkwink:
> 
> ---
> 
> Good luck for your upcoming testing days, ProudArmyWife! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies .. so i am in a much better frame of mind than the last two days.. i have accepted that it didnt work last month and now i have to dust myself off and try again ..
> 
> my hubby said we are going HAMMM (hard as a motha- watch ur mouth LOL) we are going to try and DTD every other day
> 
> I am also going to be getting more ovulation kit thingys.. my husband is not into me doing that anymore but oh well im still doing it and i just wont tell him
> 
> i also booked a docs test to make sure i am ok .. because i dtd around my fertile month and the day i got a positive on opk and the day and im not preggies .. im just shocked !
> 
> so i am on cd 2 yall
> 
> im going to into ordering things that can increase my chances any recommendations ??
> 
> for those that got BFP CONGRATS TO U ALL ..can u post how much times u dtd ?
> 
> and this month i will try and not focus on it toooo much lolClick to expand...
> 
> Great to see you back and feeling better, BlackBeauty! :thumbup:
> 
> HAMMM - I love it! Now we have a name for the every other day method. FX'd that you can HAMMM it up real good this month! :dust:
> 
> It's not unusual to not get PG even if you DTD during your fertile time and on +opk day, the first month (or even for 6 months to a year depending on age). Even at the peak of fertility, a couple only has a 20% of getting PG that particular cycle. Even if you have perfect BD coverage, and the sperm met the egg, sometimes the egg just isn't viable for whatever reason and doesn't fertilize or doesn't implant (although DTD every other day will increase your odds over 20%, but even with SMEP, wich is basically HAMMM with one extra day and optional BD in the TWW, it's still just 40%).
> 
> So don't worry if it doesn't happen for some months yet, even with HAMMM. But I hope you get your BFP sooner rather than later. Best wishes for C#2! :dust:Click to expand...

I am 13dpo and AF was due today... I have had the brown cm (only when I check cervix) for 5 days along with very dull ache/pressure below and in my back. All of a sudden, about an hour ago I started to feel nauseous and like I have a head cold and am sooooo sleepy. I will gladly take these horrible symptoms if it means I will get a BFP. If it's because of my AF the witch can keep them!!! But... never had them before with her... and definitely never had 5 days of brown cm... so weird...


----------



## SmallTownGal

So my symptoms continue and the only new thing to report is a sharp temp increase to 97.94, waking early at 5AM no less. I wonder if I'll get one of those triphasic charts.

I broke down and POAS, figuring that I'd roll the dice at 9dpo with a 50% chance of getting a bfp if PG. Of course it was negative...and I realized that I somehow skipped a day in my figuring and I'm actually 8dpo today, which 70% of peeps read neg at even if PG (don't know why I though Sat was 10dpo). Oh well, now I know whether this cheapie HPT has an evap line (it doesn't seem to). Probably I'll POAS every day until I get a BFP or AF shows since I've got 25 of them cheapie HPTs and the whole pack was only $3 or something.

I'm also planning on buying some FRERs. They come in packs of 3, so which days do you ladies think I should use them? FF thinks I should start AF next Friday the 21st at 15dpo (although I estimate AF is due for me on Tues the 18th at 12dpo).

My DH is feeling pretty sure I'm PG and is counting my eggs before they've hatched, lol.

I'm hoping I get a bfp soon, or AF comes in a timely fashion to reset me. Although I've got a feeling I'm PG, I'm still skeptical until I see that bfp. I would not put it past my CL to be trolling me. :p


----------



## SmallTownGal

Ciaramystic said:


> I am 13dpo and AF was due today... I have had the brown cm (only when I check cervix) for 5 days along with very dull ache/pressure below and in my back. All of a sudden, about an hour ago I started to feel nauseous and like I have a head cold and am sooooo sleepy. I will gladly take these horrible symptoms if it means I will get a BFP. If it's because of my AF the witch can keep them!!! But... never had them before with her... and definitely never had 5 days of brown cm... so weird...

I'd say you are definitely still in with a chance! Symptoms you don't normally get is a hopeful sign, so FX'd you get a BFP soon! :dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

NDTaber9211 said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi all hope you're all well. I 'm still in this horrible limbo!! Now on CD 40 of what was supposed to be a 31 day cycle.... ignore my ticker! Have had 4 BFNs so far but absolutely no sign of AF arriving. And I feel weird, very weird! I am bloated constantly, worse in the evening but throughout the day my tummy is swollen and harder than normal (having to wear loose clothes so people don't notice). Have been constipated since AF due and have had 7 days of cramping right over my womb and even lower down. I've had shooting pains in my breasts and when they're not shooting they feel heavy and my nipples cannot be touched at the moment! Oh and I have loads of white, lotion like CM which has me running to the toilet thinking AF has come. Oh and a weird thing that I'm having sneezing fits everyday? So goodness knows what is happening. When I take a hpt I know it's going to be negative but somehow it's like I don't care.... I know I'm pregnant anyway. I've stopped drinking, I refuse to take any pain killers for the pain (and normally I'd be popping them down with a glass of wine! :rofl:). Most likely it's my desperate self talking me into it but it's a definite feeling!! No choice but to ride it out! Will keep testing every few days and thinking about heading to docs in a week or so.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone! :hugs:
> 
> It sucks being stuck in limbo! I wish I was having some symptoms like you. Hopefully you will get an answer soon. From the sounds of it, a bfp might be on its way. I just want my period to come so I can try again. I've already made peace with this month not being the one. There is still a part of me hoping to see that :bfp: though lol.Click to expand...

Well hopefully we'll both get our BFP instead of AF! :hugs2:



NewlyWedFifi said:


> Congrat Jenny!!
> 
> Sooooo.... DH made me test when we got home from my birthday dinner. I AM PREGNANT! This was our first month of TTC, I am so happy I don't know what to do with myself lol.
> 
> How do I upload a pic from a cell phone????

Congrats newlywed, fantastic news! :happydance:



Ciaramystic said:


> Got my AF this morning :'( On to month 6 of TTC... My poor DH is going to be wore out by the time we get a BFP!!!!! I have decided since it didn't happen this month... I am going to go hard at P90X until O time!!!! Hopefully that will keep my mind off of this and on to getting healthier...

Was going to say sorry for AF but see from later on it may not be.... keeping FX'd for you!



Tizy said:


> Mrs Murphy I think that looks good too, just need to wait a couple more days to see if it goes up. I wouldn't say that being awake for a bit will make much difference, as long as you weren't moving about etc. Does this tally with those darkish OPKs you were getting?
> 
> Hey Lj. X
> 
> Nic18 loving the positive attitude, I'm with ya all the way. X
> 
> Ciaramystic, sorry the evil witch got you, next cycle eh.....onwards and upwards to the October testers, if we have another month like this one it won't be long before we've all got our :bfp:
> 
> Hey ProudArmyWife, my af isn't due till 21st but we can be testing buddies, along with DCM...as i'm gonna start testing Monday, where I'll be either 10/12dpo. X
> 
> Girls I've been trying to write a shopping list and decide what teas we're having for this next week for about 3 hours...I just can't keep my mind on it and would much rather be on here with you! BUT I must go my OH finishes early on a friday so he'll be home in half an hour!
> 
> By the way I was thinking I might have a couple of small glasses of wine this eve, thats ok isn't it? I didn't even know I was in my TWW last year and was on holiday and a drank every night, all was ok. Plus I had a couple of odd glasses at special occasions when I was pregnant. Does everyone else give up during the TWW? XXX

Tizy I say you're fine in moderation so get your glass out! :happydance:


----------



## Flyons

SmallTownGal said:


> So my symptoms continue and the only new thing to report is a sharp temp increase to 97.94, waking early at 5AM no less. I wonder if I'll get one of those triphasic charts.
> 
> I broke down and POAS, figuring that I'd roll the dice at 9dpo with a 50% chance of getting a bfp if PG. Of course it was negative...and I realized that I somehow skipped a day in my figuring and I'm actually 8dpo today, which 70% of peeps read neg at even if PG (don't know why I though Sat was 10dpo). Oh well, now I know whether this cheapie HPT has an evap line (it doesn't seem to). Probably I'll POAS every day until I get a BFP or AF shows since I've got 25 of them cheapie HPTs and the whole pack was only $3 or something.
> 
> I'm also planning on buying some FRERs. They come in packs of 3, so which days do you ladies think I should use them? FF thinks I should start AF next Friday the 21st at 15dpo (although I estimate AF is due for me on Tues the 18th at 12dpo).
> 
> My DH is feeling pretty sure I'm PG and is counting my eggs before they've hatched, lol.
> 
> I'm hoping I get a bfp soon, or AF comes in a timely fashion to reset me. Although I've got a feeling I'm PG, I'm still skeptical until I see that bfp. I would not put it past my CL to be trolling me. :p

OK So I think my new method will be POAcheapS and when it seems like their maybe a second line POAfrer with FMU. Those suckers get expensive! Hope you get your BFP soon!



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies .. so i am in a much better frame of mind than the last two days.. i have accepted that it didnt work last month and now i have to dust myself off and try again ..
> 
> my hubby said we are going HAMMM (hard as a motha- watch ur mouth LOL) we are going to try and DTD every other day
> 
> I am also going to be getting more ovulation kit thingys.. my husband is not into me doing that anymore but oh well im still doing it and i just wont tell him
> 
> i also booked a docs test to make sure i am ok .. because i dtd around my fertile month and the day i got a positive on opk and the day and im not preggies .. im just shocked !
> 
> so i am on cd 2 yall
> 
> im going to into ordering things that can increase my chances any recommendations ??
> 
> for those that got BFP CONGRATS TO U ALL ..can u post how much times u dtd ?
> 
> and this month i will try and not focus on it toooo much lol

I LOVE HAMMM! Glad to see you are in better spirits, and I don't think you need to run to the Dr. after 1 cycle, but hey if it makes you feel better to know everything's in working order, go for it! I'm CD3, so we're almost cycle buddies!



Ciaramystic said:


> ***UPDATE*** I thought my AF was starting because I had a spot of pink/brown blood on my liner this morning... 4 hours later... I did my cervix check and it's just more of the brown cm... ?????? This is the 5th day for it... My temp keeps going up one day, down the next, up the next, then down again... Anyone else have this weird thing happen????

Fingers crossed!!!!

:dust:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ciaramystic said:


> ***UPDATE*** I thought my AF was starting because I had a spot of pink/brown blood on my liner this morning... 4 hours later... I did my cervix check and it's just more of the brown cm... ?????? This is the 5th day for it... My temp keeps going up one day, down the next, up the next, then down again... Anyone else have this weird thing happen????

It doesnt sound like AF to me hun, keep positive and I really hope you get your BFP soon x



SmallTownGal said:


> So my symptoms continue and the only new thing to report is a sharp temp increase to 97.94, waking early at 5AM no less. I wonder if I'll get one of those triphasic charts.
> 
> I broke down and POAS, figuring that I'd roll the dice at 9dpo with a 50% chance of getting a bfp if PG. Of course it was negative...and I realized that I somehow skipped a day in my figuring and I'm actually 8dpo today, which 70% of peeps read neg at even if PG (don't know why I though Sat was 10dpo). Oh well, now I know whether this cheapie HPT has an evap line (it doesn't seem to). Probably I'll POAS every day until I get a BFP or AF shows since I've got 25 of them cheapie HPTs and the whole pack was only $3 or something.
> 
> I'm also planning on buying some FRERs. They come in packs of 3, so which days do you ladies think I should use them? FF thinks I should start AF next Friday the 21st at 15dpo (although I estimate AF is due for me on Tues the 18th at 12dpo).
> 
> My DH is feeling pretty sure I'm PG and is counting my eggs before they've hatched, lol.
> 
> I'm hoping I get a bfp soon, or AF comes in a timely fashion to reset me. Although I've got a feeling I'm PG, I'm still skeptical until I see that bfp. I would not put it past my CL to be trolling me. :p

By the sounds of it, it seems veeeery possible that you are indeed pregnant! 9dpo is still really early so wait a couple of days (if you can!) and test again. Really hope this is it for you!



nic18 said:


> baby making head is now back on :) being relaxed this month :)! so starting my new month with a lovely day out shopping with my mum :)! when i log on tonight i want to see some BFP!! good luck to anyone testing today :) :flower:

Very good attitude Nic :) Hope you had a nice day shopping! Wish it was me!



ProudArmyWife said:


> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> Congrat Jenny!!
> 
> Sooooo.... DH made me test when we got home from my birthday dinner. I AM PREGNANT! This was our first month of TTC, I am so happy I don't know what to do with myself lol.
> 
> How do I upload a pic from a cell phone????
> 
> 
> Congrats!! So exciting what an amazing birthday gift!!
> 
> 
> As for me i still dont feel confident in this month but i dont really have any syptoms of anything right now. No AF but no :bfp: syptoms either :shrug:
> AF is due the 17th or 18th Im mostly likely going to buy a test and test on monday though just to check as we are going out for my birthday dinner monday night and i want to have a drink if im not pregnant.
> 
> :dust: to everyoneClick to expand...

You never know! When I got pregnant with DD, I had no symptoms, apart from one at around 4/5dpo I got a wave of dizziness and I knew I was pregnantt. Apart from that, I felt just fine and totally normal! EVen when I was 7 months pregnant I didnt feel pregnant :dohh: Crossing my fingers that you get a lovely surprise in a few days time x



Tizy said:


> Mrs Murphy I think that looks good too, just need to wait a couple more days to see if it goes up. I wouldn't say that being awake for a bit will make much difference, as long as you weren't moving about etc. Does this tally with those darkish OPKs you were getting?
> 
> Hey Lj. X
> 
> Nic18 loving the positive attitude, I'm with ya all the way. X
> 
> Ciaramystic, sorry the evil witch got you, next cycle eh.....onwards and upwards to the October testers, if we have another month like this one it won't be long before we've all got our :bfp:
> 
> Hey ProudArmyWife, my af isn't due till 21st but we can be testing buddies, along with DCM...as i'm gonna start testing Monday, where I'll be either 10/12dpo. X
> 
> Girls I've been trying to write a shopping list and decide what teas we're having for this next week for about 3 hours...I just can't keep my mind on it and would much rather be on here with you! BUT I must go my OH finishes early on a friday so he'll be home in half an hour!
> 
> By the way I was thinking I might have a couple of small glasses of wine this eve, thats ok isn't it? I didn't even know I was in my TWW last year and was on holiday and a drank every night, all was ok. Plus I had a couple of odd glasses at special occasions when I was pregnant. Does everyone else give up during the TWW? XXX

Thanks Tizy, I think it does tally with my opks being darker, I did one ysterday evening which was really faint and I did one today which was faint too, so Im cautiously hopeful! Time will tell :flower:



LizzieJane said:


> MrsM, I am not sure about the effect of 10mins wake time 90mins prior to temping, I've heard it is ok if you keep your mouth closed and stay in bed... I really hope it spikes tomorrow!!
> 
> nic :thumbup: for the positivity!!
> 
> Ciaramystic :hugs: I'm sorry, I really hope next month is your month. Although I am sure your hubs doesn't mind too much :winkwink:
> 
> ProudArmyWife - I've heard that sometimes the TWW can be completely symptomless with a BFP at the end! fingers crossed!
> 
> Han - I am all over BnB today, and packing for holiday, work is not going well! I think wine and coffee are ok in the TWW in moderation. Lots of people get pregnant and don't even know about it, so they are drinking and what not.

I hope so too LJ! 



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies .. so i am in a much better frame of mind than the last two days.. i have accepted that it didnt work last month and now i have to dust myself off and try again ..
> 
> my hubby said we are going HAMMM (hard as a motha- watch ur mouth LOL) we are going to try and DTD every other day
> 
> I am also going to be getting more ovulation kit thingys.. my husband is not into me doing that anymore but oh well im still doing it and i just wont tell him
> 
> i also booked a docs test to make sure i am ok .. because i dtd around my fertile month and the day i got a positive on opk and the day and im not preggies .. im just shocked !
> 
> so i am on cd 2 yall
> 
> im going to into ordering things that can increase my chances any recommendations ??
> 
> for those that got BFP CONGRATS TO U ALL ..can u post how much times u dtd ?
> 
> and this month i will try and not focus on it toooo much lol

Glad you feel better BB :thumbup: HAMMM sounds good haha. Thats what we do most of the time. As soon as AF goes away, we BD every other day. Occasionally we go 2 days without but thats rare. Nothing to do with ttc, just because I dont think he could go any longer without!


Well ladies, not much happening here. Just waiting to temp in the morning to see what happens. I wont get my hopes up, but maybe I will be pleasantly surprised and my temp will stay up/rise even more! I thought it was maybe my thermometer was low on battery (as temps seemed so close together) but OH took his temp and it was 36.8 something, so its clearly not the thermometer (mine was also 36.4 during the day). 
OH is away again tonight! He is getting picked up for work at 4.30am but from Glasgow so he has to stay at his sisters as he cant travel from here to there at that time...so its me and DD again! We managed to get some BD in before he left. I had extreme ewcm this morning, so thought I may as well, even though I was sooooo not in the mood. I was sooo tired! Going to get an early night tonight and wait patiently for 4.30am so I can temp!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

PS... wooohoo I know how to multiquote! Haha.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm confused on what I should with my temp. Normally I go to bed at 11 and wake up at 5:45 to temp. Last night I went to bed at 4am and woke up at 8:45 to temp. Should I use the temp adjuster or just leave it?:shrug:


----------



## Tizy

ND you need to wake up at roughly the same time (give or take 30mins) and if possible have had at least 3hrs unbroken sleep, but I've read on some websites that an hours sleep is enough to get ya body into basal state.

I think that's why you might be struggling to temp, that's why most of us set an alarm, temp and go back to sleep, because it's easier if your wake up times are different. Anytime around/after 4am is best. 

Sorry haven't had time to respond to everyone else, will do in morning. Big loves. 

Good luck x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Thought this was quite interesting... I decided to try and sign in to my FF account from when I conceived dd1... and I managed!! I conceived first cycle, and didnt start temping till cd9.. kind of pointless really but here is my chart from April 2010! (and this cycles chart) My temps seem to be roughly the same Pre-O (not that it makes any difference!) :flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e1a9e/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## nic18

evening ladies :)! had a nice day shopping thank you :)! sorry for the girls who got AF sending you loads of :hugs: and wishing you luck for next month :flower: OH away to work for the evening won't be back until 4am. so going to have a sneaky little glass of wine before i have to BD for a week solid!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tizy said:


> ND you need to wake up at roughly the same time (give or take 30mins) and if possible have had at least 3hrs unbroken sleep, but I've read on some websites that an hours sleep is enough to get ya body into basal state.
> 
> I think that's why you might be struggling to temp, that's why most of us set an alarm, temp and go back to sleep, because it's easier if your wake up times are different. Anytime around/after 4am is best.
> 
> Sorry haven't had time to respond to everyone else, will do in morning. Big loves.
> 
> Good luck x

I normally temp at the same time each day but since I read you should have 3 hours of sleep I took it later on. If I took it at the same time I would have only gotten an hour of sleep. Ill just start taking it at 5:45 no matter what.


----------



## Lisasmith

What is the temp adjuster?


----------



## NDTaber9211

https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/bbtadjust.jsp


----------



## Lisasmith

NDTaber9211 said:


> https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/bbtadjust.jsp

thanks love


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey Ladies ! wow i must say i love this chat with all of us ! im back in the spirit of TTC back at it and cant wait to GO HAMM !

yea i figured that i shouldnt run to the doc but im just worried a little.. i kno she is going to say everythiing is fine with me but i just want some reassurance ! ..

im happy because hubby and our anniversary is coming up 8 years sept 30th so happy that its around my fertile week .. 

yea i did notice that i didnt have a lot of cm last month around my fertile week but it def was wet but not enough to touch my undies as much maybe a spot here and there 

AF IS DUE OCT 12TH .. so its confirmed that i have a regular cycle where i get my period between 28 to 30 .. so if it late then i know something is up !

i will really try and not stress and i plan on increasing BDing time with hubby 

also u know what he said to me.. he was frustrated because i didnt start BDing it was always him who would have to start it up .. so this around i plan on attacking him and he better not complain ! i am going to get some extra sexy wear so i can seduce him and make bding more about making love than having sex ..

i sent him an email a few months back claiming and saying that we would have a baby june.july ! and i am claiming it in the LORDS NAME ! 

Cant wait till af stops on tuesday so i can get to work 

WHOS EXPECTING AF AROUND THAT TIME SO WE CAN BE BUDDIES !!!???

and ive been hearing of this website earlypregnancytestcom 

is this a legite place to order ovulation test from or preseed i may want to order than and try it out this month .. let me kno what u ladies think


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

sorry forgot to mention i am on CD 2 ..


----------



## SmallTownGal

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> So my symptoms continue and the only new thing to report is a sharp temp increase to 97.94, waking early at 5AM no less. I wonder if I'll get one of those triphasic charts.
> 
> I broke down and POAS, figuring that I'd roll the dice at 9dpo with a 50% chance of getting a bfp if PG. Of course it was negative...and I realized that I somehow skipped a day in my figuring and I'm actually 8dpo today, which 70% of peeps read neg at even if PG (don't know why I though Sat was 10dpo). Oh well, now I know whether this cheapie HPT has an evap line (it doesn't seem to). Probably I'll POAS every day until I get a BFP or AF shows since I've got 25 of them cheapie HPTs and the whole pack was only $3 or something.
> 
> I'm also planning on buying some FRERs. They come in packs of 3, so which days do you ladies think I should use them? FF thinks I should start AF next Friday the 21st at 15dpo (although I estimate AF is due for me on Tues the 18th at 12dpo).
> 
> My DH is feeling pretty sure I'm PG and is counting my eggs before they've hatched, lol.
> 
> I'm hoping I get a bfp soon, or AF comes in a timely fashion to reset me. Although I've got a feeling I'm PG, I'm still skeptical until I see that bfp. I would not put it past my CL to be trolling me. :p
> 
> By the sounds of it, it seems veeeery possible that you are indeed pregnant! 9dpo is still really early so wait a couple of days (if you can!) and test again. Really hope this is it for you!
> 
> ...
> 
> Well ladies, not much happening here. Just waiting to temp in the morning to see what happens. I wont get my hopes up, but maybe I will be pleasantly surprised and my temp will stay up/rise even more! I thought it was maybe my thermometer was low on battery (as temps seemed so close together) but OH took his temp and it was 36.8 something, so its clearly not the thermometer (mine was also 36.4 during the day).
> OH is away again tonight! He is getting picked up for work at 4.30am but from Glasgow so he has to stay at his sisters as he cant travel from here to there at that time...so its me and DD again! We managed to get some BD in before he left. I had extreme ewcm this morning, so thought I may as well, even though I was sooooo not in the mood. I was sooo tired! Going to get an early night tonight and wait patiently for 4.30am so I can temp!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> PS... wooohoo I know how to multiquote! Haha.Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice and hopes! :kiss: I think I'll save my FRER's for the 18th, 19th and 20th, then (in case FF is right and AF would be due on the 21st) and use my ICs the next three days to satisfy my urge to POAS.

My DH is so sure I'm PG he's now in full worry mode about PG and baby stuff, lol. He's not even eager for me to test because he's soooo sure I'm PG! I'm eager for confirmation, myself. :p

Yay, for you getting some BD in with the super EWCM before your DH had to leave :dust: FX'd for that temp rise


Wew, I'm going to have to slink off to bed now...I'm getting a major bout of stretchy feeling and fatigue and whatnot. It kind of reminds me of growing pains, from back when I was a teen (had them in my thighs really bad, and got a lot of huge stretch marks, even though I was otherwise very thin...by the end of my growth spurt I had as many stretch marks as my mom, and she got hers from PG!)

Anyway, have a good night, ladies and see y'all in the morning! :sleep:


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't wait to hear your results! Sleep well love


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

SmallTownGal I got a BFN at DPO10 so you're still very much in the running!


----------



## Tizy

Ciaramystic said:


> ***UPDATE*** I thought my AF was starting because I had a spot of pink/brown blood on my liner this morning... 4 hours later... I did my cervix check and it's just more of the brown cm... ?????? This is the 5th day for it... My temp keeps going up one day, down the next, up the next, then down again... Anyone else have this weird thing happen????

Hey, fingers crossed she still hasn't arrived today and perhaps another test is in order? Good luck.



SmallTownGal said:


> So my symptoms continue and the only new thing to report is a sharp temp increase to 97.94, waking early at 5AM no less. I wonder if I'll get one of those triphasic charts.
> 
> I broke down and POAS, figuring that I'd roll the dice at 9dpo with a 50% chance of getting a bfp if PG. Of course it was negative...and I realized that I somehow skipped a day in my figuring and I'm actually 8dpo today, which 70% of peeps read neg at even if PG (don't know why I though Sat was 10dpo). Oh well, now I know whether this cheapie HPT has an evap line (it doesn't seem to). Probably I'll POAS every day until I get a BFP or AF shows since I've got 25 of them cheapie HPTs and the whole pack was only $3 or something.

Morning, really looking forward to seeing your chart today and i've got everything crossed for your test! Really hope its a BIG FAT POSITIVE! Good luck.



LizzieJane said:


> Han - I am all over BnB today, and packing for holiday, work is not going well! I think wine and coffee are ok in the TWW in moderation. Lots of people get pregnant and don't even know about it, so they are drinking and what not.

Hey LJ, thanks for that. I ended up having one glass of cava and a G&T, usually I like a drink but I had a massive headache last night and the alcohol just wasn't doing it for me. Hope you're good?



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies .. so i am in a much better frame of mind than the last two days.. i have accepted that it didnt work last month and now i have to dust myself off and try again ..
> 
> my hubby said we are going HAMMM (hard as a motha- watch ur mouth LOL) we are going to try and DTD every other day
> 
> I am also going to be getting more ovulation kit thingys.. my husband is not into me doing that anymore but oh well im still doing it and i just wont tell him
> 
> i also booked a docs test to make sure i am ok .. because i dtd around my fertile month and the day i got a positive on opk and the day and im not preggies .. im just shocked !
> 
> so i am on cd 2 yall
> 
> im going to into ordering things that can increase my chances any recommendations ??
> 
> for those that got BFP CONGRATS TO U ALL ..can u post how much times u dtd ?
> 
> and this month i will try and not focus on it toooo much lol

Hey BB, love a girl that can bounce back from disappointment quickly, just remember when you do have that magical moment when your little bean is fertilized and makes your beautiful and totally unique baby you'll be glad it wasn't any other moment, all this is leading to the perfect timing of your first born. 



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Thought this was quite interesting... I decided to try and sign in to my FF account from when I conceived dd1... and I managed!! I conceived first cycle, and didnt start temping till cd9.. kind of pointless really but here is my chart from April 2010! (and this cycles chart) My temps seem to be roughly the same Pre-O (not that it makes any difference!) :flower:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e1a9e/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

Hi MrsM - Looked at your chart first thing, seems its not gone up anymore but sometimes it can take a couple of days so don't be disheartened, otherwise perhaps you haven't O'd properly yet. X



nic18 said:


> evening ladies :)! had a nice day shopping thank you :)! sorry for the girls who got AF sending you loads of :hugs: and wishing you luck for next month :flower: OH away to work for the evening won't be back until 4am. so going to have a sneaky little glass of wine before i have to BD for a week solid!

Hi Nic, glad you had a good day out, I could do with a day out shopping, really need some new clothes, however I'm still rather larger than I would like after having Roscoe and I'm holding out in the hope that I'll lose some more weight! 



Lisasmith said:


> What is the temp adjuster?

Hey LisaSmith, I read on FF not to use the temp adjuster because everyone's temp varies differently, when I used it, it threw my temps ridiculously. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone off, my multi quote got a bit muddled. My temps are still high but kinda flat and haven't really varied as much as they did pre O?? Not sure why, keep waking each morning in the hope that there might be another temp spike to suggest I might have been super lucky this month. 

Symptom wise, I'm trying not to sym-spot too much but have had some cramps, headaches and cold-like symptoms, I'm very sinusy. I've noticed a slight darkening of areoles, but not sure if my mind is playing tricks. Two sleeps until testing time. Its so shit (sorry about language) but as much as you try to say to yourself that your not getting your hopes up....YOU DO :wacko:

Han Xxx

P.S Lj, Han or Tizy is fine....maybe we might have to do a first names list at some point.


----------



## CaptainMummy

I know Tizy, im keeping my head up, lol. Have to admit, i wasnt reallt expecting a normal cycle anyway, its been so long since ive had one! Lol. I did have a restless sleep last night. Got woke at midnight by youbs outside my window, then dd woke at 3am and i had to get up to give her a quick cuddle for 2 mins then go back to bed so i probably only got about an hour sleep before i temped. Ff is still going to put crosshairs in tomorrow if temps stay around 36.25ish but i will just ride this cycle out i think. 
also, your chart looks fine to me =D i cant believe youre testing in 2 days already. It seems like just yesterday you lwere still waiting to O! I soo hope you get your bfp! X

does anyone else find it hard to eat healthily? Im such a junk food addict haha! I cook my oh and dd nice meals but when oh is away and dd in bed, i seem to just want to eat crap!! Dont think thats going to work for me ttc!

i have about 14 opks left.. Should i keep using them? Decisions decisions!!!


----------



## LizzieJane

Morning everyone,

BB - glad you are feeling better :) I am not sure about earlypregtest.com but you can get preseed and opks from amazon. 

Smalltowngal - eck! can't wait for you to test!! 

Han - because you sign off as Han I wasn't sure about Tizy or Han :) 

Pending Af symptoms have disappeared, ovary pain is back. off on holiday this weekend so I am hoping a week of R&R and BD might coax that eggy out :)


----------



## LizzieJane

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I know Tizy, im keeping my head up, lol. Have to admit, i wasnt reallt expecting a normal cycle anyway, its been so long since ive had one! Lol. I did have a restless sleep last night. Got woke at midnight by youbs outside my window, then dd woke at 3am and i had to get up to give her a quick cuddle for 2 mins then go back to bed so i probably only got about an hour sleep before i temped. Ff is still going to put crosshairs in tomorrow if temps stay around 36.25ish but i will just ride this cycle out i think.
> also, your chart looks fine to me =D i cant believe youre testing in 2 days already. It seems like just yesterday you lwere still waiting to O! I soo hope you get your bfp! X
> 
> does anyone else find it hard to eat healthily? Im such a junk food addict haha! I cook my oh and dd nice meals but when oh is away and dd in bed, i seem to just want to eat crap!! Dont think thats going to work for me ttc!
> 
> i have about 14 opks left.. Should i keep using them? Decisions decisions!!!

I tend to eat a lot of salad, but on the flip side a lot of junk as well :change: I've done a good job of reducing the booze, but not so well on the diet overhaul. That is next on my list, post holiday!! 

I barely eat any meat, cause it's so expensive, my friend thinks I might be B12 deficient... which might be effecting my cycles. Off to get some supplements this morning!


----------



## nic18

tizy - hope you lose the weight you are hoping to lose! 

i'll be a bit boring this month as i'm not going to keep track of when i O so i will just be snooping about the thread wishing everyone luck & that.


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

WOW.. so I started analyzing what i did last month and just happened to google vaseline using that to make things a little smoother since i dont get as wet easliy during intercourse and found vaseline to be the worst thing to use.. it actually kills sperm ! i am shocked and stop using that going forward !

I honestly never knew and it was a good thing i googled that topic !

im prob going to cancel my docs appointment and ttc again this month seeing that its only cycle 2 of ttc and i will throw away the vaseline and try and find a lub that is better to use and sperm friendly ..

i have been reading about preseed will see 

BB


----------



## NDTaber9211

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> WOW.. so I started analyzing what i did last month and just happened to google vaseline using that to make things a little smoother since i dont get as wet easliy during intercourse and found vaseline to be the worst thing to use.. it actually kills sperm ! i am shocked and stop using that going forward !
> 
> I honestly never knew and it was a good thing i googled that topic !
> 
> im prob going to cancel my docs appointment and ttc again this month seeing that its only cycle 2 of ttc and i will throw away the vaseline and try and find a lub that is better to use and sperm friendly ..
> 
> i have been reading about preseed will see
> 
> BB

Try using preseed! Its sperm friendly and helps mimic fertile fluid if you are low that month.


----------



## Ciaramystic

After seeing Sammy's post I hesitate to post this... Thoughts and babydust your way...

I have had bad cramps and brown cm for 5 days... I thought for sure I was getting my AF! This morning I woke up and decided to test anywany and I got a faint positive!!! I am going to test again tomorrow... hoping I get a :bfp: I had and increase in the brown cm but I was told by a nurse that it was actually very common... fingers crossed and if I get the darker line I will def post pics... I tried taking one of the faint positive but my phone sucks. I will try with a camera and see if I can get it that way! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nic18

good luck ciaramystic!


----------



## Tizy

Yay Ciaramystic that's excellent news....piccys please! And congratulations!!!! Xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

On cycle day 41 and 17dpo. If af doesn't arrive in a few days I am going to test again. I just want to know what's going on! lol. Am I pregnant or am I having an anovulatory cycle? C'mon :bfp:! :haha:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats to all the BFPs and sorry to those who got a visit from AF.

AFM, I believe I am currently 2 dpo, want to see one more high temp before making it official.


----------



## Tizy

It's very quiet in here this eve. And no news from SmalltownGal?! 

Nothing to report here, had a busy day out, walk round a lovely tarn and had a picnic. We've just chilled and watched a film this eve. Now going for an early night ...again! I'm going to resist testing tomorrow...hope I don't cave :-/ no symptoms at all today either....it's not looking hopeful. 

Hope everyone else is alright. Xxx


----------



## nic18

Tizy said:


> It's very quiet in here this eve. And no news from SmalltownGal?!
> 
> Nothing to report here, had a busy day out, walk round a lovely tarn and had a picnic. We've just chilled and watched a film this eve. Now going for an early night ...again! I'm going to resist testing tomorrow...hope I don't cave :-/ no symptoms at all today either....it's not looking hopeful.
> 
> Hope everyone else is alright. Xxx

i was thinking it was very quiet aswell :(! where is everyone? glad you had a nice day tizy :). you can hold out a few more days to test hun! good luck xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Ciaramystic said:


> After seeing Sammy's post I hesitate to post this... Thoughts and babydust your way...
> 
> I have had bad cramps and brown cm for 5 days... I thought for sure I was getting my AF! This morning I woke up and decided to test anywany and I got a faint positive!!! I am going to test again tomorrow... hoping I get a :bfp: I had and increase in the brown cm but I was told by a nurse that it was actually very common... fingers crossed and if I get the darker line I will def post pics... I tried taking one of the faint positive but my phone sucks. I will try with a camera and see if I can get it that way! :happydance::happydance:

Hey! That's awesome :) congratulations honey xxx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

ok ladies .. i need help with this question

soo ive been goin online and finding out that saliva and vaseline are 2 things to highly stay away from and its funny because last month i was using those two quite a bit 

so thank the lord for google.. i will not be resorting to SALIVA OR VASELINE ..

but question
I like to give my hubby oral and of course saliva will be on his peepee after performing that should i wipe it off completely then insert ??

also i will be resorting to olive oil instead

i spoke to my hubby about preeseed and he objected immediately .. hes the type of person that doesnt want to try anything to "help" or aid in getting pregnant 

All help would be great around this topic


----------



## Lisasmith

Explain to him that preseed is just a sperm friendly lube. If you're fertility is fine then you can just use it as regular lube only difference is it wont kill his swimmers


----------



## NDTaber9211

yup, that's all it is... sperm friendly lube


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

NDTaber9211 said:


> yup, that's all it is... sperm friendly lube




Lisasmith said:


> Explain to him that preseed is just a sperm friendly lube. If you're fertility is fine then you can just use it as regular lube only difference is it wont kill his swimmers

yup.. i have alrready explained this to him but its the word preseed that throws him off ..
knowin me ill prob just get it neways ..

do i put it on his peepee or insert it into me ??


----------



## Lisasmith

In you babe


----------



## NDTaber9211

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> yup, that's all it is... sperm friendly lube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Explain to him that preseed is just a sperm friendly lube. If you're fertility is fine then you can just use it as regular lube only difference is it wont kill his swimmersClick to expand...
> 
> yup.. i have alrready explained this to him but its the word preseed that throws him off ..
> knowin me ill prob just get it neways ..
> 
> do i put it on his peepee or insert it into me ??Click to expand...

U insert it or use it on the outside of the entrrence. My husband didn't know I used it until I told him lol.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Morning ladies =) 

Congrats Ciaramystic on your bfp! Cant wait to see pics =D

well FF has given me crosshairs this morning. My temp went up to the highest yet although i have to say, i disagree and am quite sure i havent Od. My opks have become very faint but i never got a positive so im finding it hard to believe that i Od. Will keep an eye on my temps and see if they continue to rise. 

Yesterday we went out with my mum, had a nice lunch then went to a petting zoo. Dd got her fingers munched by a pony, she was not impressed! My sister cam up later and we git dinner and watched a dvd and munched popcorn =D lovely wee day.

Hope everyone is well, cant wait for all those testing soon! Hopefully the good luck continues =D


----------



## CaptainMummy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

what do you ladies think?


----------



## claire1978

Sorry everyone, ive been awol last couple of days, had a few busy days and since fri had a personal matter that has taken up all my time and ive not quite felt myself, im so hormonal too and emotional BUT im bak on track from today

Still cant believe im pregnant but was due on this weekend and for some weird reason despite a few faint bfp i was still expecting to come on! But i tested just now and its the darkest line, darker than the control line so think i need to get my head around it and realise im going to be a mummy of 4 :)

Ive skim read most of the posts, its hard to catch up but congrats to the bfp and hugs to those who af showed

BB, u make me laugh with ur posts, Ur pet name for ur hubbys manhood hehe, hilarious. I would say use preseed but dont tell him, insert it in u before starting any nookie, good luck, hope this is ur month


----------



## claire1978

Just noticed my ticker, i will change that later when on lappy


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls, 

BB you could buy it and transfer it into a random tub and just say its cheap lube?? Preseed is meant to be the best type of lube to use when baby making! Hope he comes round to your way of thinking. 

MrsM your charts looking good, I think the temp rise doesn't look as sharp because you're measuring in Celsius not Farenheit. Also I read an article that someone posted on TCC board about the fact that alot of women fail to get +Opk, I'll try and find it and post it here. I suppose it just shows the importance of BDing regularly when your close to +Opk's,. 

I'm ok this morning apart from a sharp temp drop just below the cover line! I'm praying it's an implantation dip and it'll go up again tomoz. The only other thing is that I took it an hour late. Arghhhh this is so worry some. My first test is tomorrow! X


----------



## IsaacRalph

Awww Claire 1978 hope all is ok now you found like have had a rough time of it since finding out your preggers again! Yeah think you should come to terms with baby number 4 coming that ever darker bfp will help i'm sure!
Tizy- hope its an implantation dip for you fx'd as its the right time for one! When are you testing hun?
Officially onto October testing now girls cd 1 for me today as expected, feeling fine as I got well prepared for it. So onto cycle 8 & will try & hold out testing next time until af is due around 17th Oct helps cuz I haven't got any hpts left. Anyone else cd 1 or there abouts?

Congratulations on all the bfps in last few days girls did you work it out to 20% tiz?


----------



## Tizy

I'm not sure what's happened to my ticker?? It says 8dpo but I'm actually 9dpo. Han I'll update the front sheet, sorry AF got you hun. Good luck for next cycle. I'll work out the stats soon, not sure who else is left to test. Xx


----------



## Tizy

Ok stats wise:

35 testers (average 20% bfp 7) 
6 :bfp: already
1 :angel:
5 unknown (peeps who haven't returned to thread)

Left to Test

ProudArmyWife testing tomorrow I think
Storked testing ?
Dcm_mw12 testing Friday I think
Tizy testing tomorrow at 10dpo
Angel2010 testing ?
Tryingforangel1 testing tomorrow 
LizzieJane testing 27th September
NDTaber testing 17th Sept

Let me know girls. Hopefully theres chance for some more :bfp: we'll soon see and if not onwards to October testing. 

I was just looking and we're nearly at 1000k posts in this thread - right bunch of chatter boxers aren't we? 

Xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

O


Tizy said:


> Ok stats wise:
> 
> 34 testers (6.8 bfp's)
> 6 :bfp: already
> 1 :angel:
> 5 unknown (peeps who haven't returned to thread)
> 
> Left to Test
> 
> ProudArmyWife testing tomorrow I think
> Storked testing ?
> Dcm_mw12 testing Friday I think
> Tizy testing tomorrow at 10dpo
> Angel2010 testing ?
> LizzieJane testing ?
> NDTaber testing ?
> 
> Let me know girls. Hopefully theres chance for some more :bfp: we'll soon see and if not onwards to October testing.
> 
> I was just looking and we're nearly at 1000k posts in this thread - right bunch of chatter boxers aren't we?
> 
> Xxx

Wow han the front sheet looks fab so many bfp clustered together! Stats are pretty much on the mark too but of course plenty of time for a few more x


----------



## CaptainMummy

I know... Almost 1000 posts already! Thats crazy =D

Sorry af got u IsaacRalph, but sending you loads od babydust for this new cycle =)

Hopefully its a lovely implantation dip you've got there tizy, are you testing tomorrow? 

had a busy little morning already.. Lol. Spent ages painting (and cleaning up!) with dd, and then we had a shower together. She totally hogs the water! Then she fell asleep on the couch and is now having a littlw nap in her cot. Oh is sleeping and im relaxing =D i have actually been feeling little bouts of nausea the last couple of days, as well as gte slightest sharp pain in my pelvic/abdominal region. Theyre so mild but i felt something, and the nausea happens a few times a day and only lasts 10 seconds or so at a time. Im going to go with FF and say I did O, and if I get proven otherwise then so be it! So i can now say (i think) that i am 3dpo... Yay!

What are we all doing today? Xx


----------



## Tizy

Claire sorry I missed that you have been having a tough time. Hope it's nothing too serious & that things are a bit better now.

Holly my daughter, is 15 in a couple of months and boy teenagers really are testing!! I went from having an angel child to a challenging teenager pretty much overnight. Just dealing with a few issues with her at the moment. Its so hard knowing whether i've got the balance of the carrot and the stick right! Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all 
Well after 10 days of limbo I'm out :-(
AF has arrived at cd 42 and 22 dpo..... all my symptoms were just a cruel trick my body was playing on me :cry:
Gynae appointment coming up in a couple of months, hoping they can help me...
Tizy can you move me to next month? No idea when I'm going to test as my cycles have no pattern at all. By my longest cycle since off BCP I'll be due 27th Oct so I'm going to say that I'll test Oct 30th if no AF before then


----------



## Tizy

Oh Baby1wanted, I'm sorry to hear that AF has got you! 

....and I'm also sorry to see that I didn't even put you on the first page for September - I must have missed you! 

Anyway onwards and upwards, and your on the list for October. :wink:

Sorry again. Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy said:


> Oh Baby1wanted, I'm sorry to hear that AF has got you!
> 
> ....and I'm also sorry to see that I didn't even put you on the first page for September - I must have missed you!
> 
> Anyway onwards and upwards, and your on the list for October. :wink:
> 
> Sorry again. Xxx

Ha ha no worries - I was on there for a while but disappeared after I got my first BFN, which was probably a good thing!!


----------



## Tizy

baby1wanted said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Oh Baby1wanted, I'm sorry to hear that AF has got you!
> 
> ....and I'm also sorry to see that I didn't even put you on the first page for September - I must have missed you!
> 
> Anyway onwards and upwards, and your on the list for October. :wink:
> 
> Sorry again. Xxx
> 
> Ha ha no worries - I was on there for a while but disappeared after I got my first BFN, which was probably a good thing!!Click to expand...


I remember I was doing a bit of cutting and pasting of the list when I was moving peeps onto the October list and I think you must have got lost along the way! lol. Defo not struck off the list for a bfn! Now that would be cruel ;-) xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Oh Baby1wanted, I'm sorry to hear that AF has got you!
> 
> ....and I'm also sorry to see that I didn't even put you on the first page for September - I must have missed you!
> 
> Anyway onwards and upwards, and your on the list for October. :wink:
> 
> Sorry again. Xxx
> 
> Ha ha no worries - I was on there for a while but disappeared after I got my first BFN, which was probably a good thing!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember I was doing a bit of cutting and pasting of the list when I was moving peeps onto the October list and I think you must have got lost along the way! lol. Defo not struck off the list for a bfn! Now that would be cruel ;-) xxClick to expand...

Ha Ha, don't worry I know you're not cruel!! :hugs:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

finally I found the thread!!! I'm still waiting to test... maybe tomorrow I will! :) congrats to all the BFP's!!


----------



## Tizy

Hey, 

I'm super excited about testing tomorrow but I'm also nervous about the disappointment, I promised myself I wouldn't get my hopes up just because the chances are so slim this month. Oh well, what will be will be. I've had diarrhea and cramps again today but not sure if the cramps are from that or if the diarrhea is from the painful cramps and stuff going on down there! Sorry bit tmi. 

Tryingforangel1 hello, welcome back! How many days dpo are you? You can add the group blinkie to your sig if you want, details of how are on the first page. Good luck for whenever you decide to test. I'll only be 10dpo tomoz but I'm going to anyway, can't wait any longer! I've got 7 IC tests and one freer I think, must pick some more up from Asda. Then if I get a line I will confirm with a CB digital. 

MrsM your morning sounds nice, I love having a shower with my boy, they're so funny in the water aren't they. I think you did O by the looks of things, yay for TWW! 

How's everyone else and where the heck is SmallTownGal? Did she say she was going away? I'm dying to know if she's any news. Xx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey Ladies :cool:

CD4 here and getting pretty excited again to get to work this month and make :bfp: happen this month!

Bleeding is coming to an end .. now wearing panty liners .. by tuesday I will back on the playing field 

OKK I was going to place an order for preseed but it will take 2 weeks to get to me and my fertile week is next week ! ugh.. so i dont think ill be able to get it this month .. also i have found a store near me that sells it and its double the price that i can get it for online :dohh:

so im not sure.. to be honest i think i have been using lubs wrong though this wholeee time lol i would always put the lub on my hubbys peepee never inside me ! LOL guess u live and u learn .. so someone recommened ky as a lub and we have that in a drug store near me..

any other recommendations ladies ??


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

@ claire1978 - yea thats my pet name for his thingy LOL he laughs all the time as well when i refer to it as that and also all my friends lol 

claire can u post what u did last month leading up to BFP if u dont mind 

trying to review my last month and what i could of done better

i think i could of bd more after getting the positive lh surge .. because i got the positive and only bd twice the day of positive and the day after so if there was a delay on ovulation then i prob missed it 

ugh 

hubby said we will start bd next wednesday !


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tizy said:


> Ok stats wise:
> 
> 35 testers (average 20% bfp 7)
> 6 :bfp: already
> 1 :angel:
> 5 unknown (peeps who haven't returned to thread)
> 
> Left to Test
> 
> ProudArmyWife testing tomorrow I think
> Storked testing ?
> Dcm_mw12 testing Friday I think
> Tizy testing tomorrow at 10dpo
> Angel2010 testing ?
> Tryingforangel1 testing tomorrow
> LizzieJane testing ?
> NDTaber testing ?
> 
> Let me know girls. Hopefully theres chance for some more :bfp: we'll soon see and if not onwards to October testing.
> 
> I was just looking and we're nearly at 1000k posts in this thread - right bunch of chatter boxers aren't we?
> 
> Xxx

I tested on the 13th and got a bfn. Still no sign of AF though so I am testing again on the 17th.


----------



## Jadey121

Could i be added to Octobers testing please.. Officially Due to test 9th. I will not test early this time.. eekk!


----------



## angel2010

Hello all! 
Congrats Claire!!
Sorry Baby1 wanted, on to the next one!
Good luck Tizy!!
Mrs Murphy, your chart kind of looks like mine-that I ovulated, but the temp shift seems small.

AFM, I am 3dpo. As much as i need to not test early, I am pretty sure I will test early on Friday 21 (8dpo). I believe I am due af on the 27th, so I will make that my official testing date. 
I have a question for you ladies. Normally after O my temp spikes up to 97.5-97.6 and then stays around that, occasionally going as low as 97.2. This cycle, my after O temp was only 97.2 and has yet to get any higher than that. What could cause my temps to be so low this cycle? The weather has gotten a bit colder, but I wouldn't think it would have that much of a difference. Thoughts?


----------



## Tizy

Nice to have you back Jadey and have done that for you. X

Thanks for updating me NDTaber, good luck for 17th, any symptoms? X

BB I don't think KY is safe. I just googled and if you want to use lube when TTC it must be sperm friendly, like Preseed or Conceive plus. Not only can other sorts kill sperm but also damage them.....I read this:

https://infertility.about.com/od/se...ke-Astroglide-And-Ky-Jelly-Sperm-Friendly.htm

Hope it helps. X


----------



## Tizy

Angel2010, 

Because the weather is colder I've started to keep my thermometer under my pillow so that it doesn't get really cold as it will affect your temps if it's cool in the room. I just slot mine into the case so it's not too cool, it doesn't get hot or anything. Maybe that might help. 

Thanks for the good luck wishes....fingers crossed. X


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Jadey121 said:


> Could i be added to Octobers testing please.. Officially Due to test 9th. I will not test early this time.. eekk!

jadey glad to have u back at it !


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

so i picked up a basal theometer to start charting .. i think mine is messed up because i just tested it out and my numbers seem to be in the 30 somethings lol is this wrong how do i adjust it to show in the 90s


----------



## Tizy

Sounds like you picked up a Celcius thermometer instead if a Fahrenheit one. Mine only does Fahrenheit, I had to chose either or when I selected it online. Fahrenheit is better really because it displays the peaks and troughs more clearly. Can you take it back? Maybe if it's a fancy one it'll do both and perhaps there's a way of changing it in the instructions? 

X


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

SmallTownGal where are you? I want to know if you've tested yet!


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm super excited about testing tomorrow but I'm also nervous about the disappointment, I promised myself I wouldn't get my hopes up just because the chances are so slim this month. Oh well, what will be will be. I've had diarrhea and cramps again today but not sure if the cramps are from that or if the diarrhea is from the painful cramps and stuff going on down there! Sorry bit tmi.
> 
> Tryingforangel1 hello, welcome back! How many days dpo are you? You can add the group blinkie to your sig if you want, details of how are on the first page. Good luck for whenever you decide to test. I'll only be 10dpo tomoz but I'm going to anyway, can't wait any longer! I've got 7 IC tests and one freer I think, must pick some more up from Asda. Then if I get a line I will confirm with a CB digital.
> 
> MrsM your morning sounds nice, I love having a shower with my boy, they're so funny in the water aren't they. I think you did O by the looks of things, yay for TWW!
> 
> How's everyone else and where the heck is SmallTownGal? Did she say she was going away? I'm dying to know if she's any news. Xx




NDTaber9211 said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Ok stats wise:
> 
> 35 testers (average 20% bfp 7)
> 6 :bfp: already
> 1 :angel:
> 5 unknown (peeps who haven't returned to thread)
> 
> Left to Test
> 
> ProudArmyWife testing tomorrow I think
> Storked testing ?
> Dcm_mw12 testing Friday I think
> Tizy testing tomorrow at 10dpo
> Angel2010 testing ?
> Tryingforangel1 testing tomorrow
> LizzieJane testing ?
> NDTaber testing ?
> 
> Let me know girls. Hopefully theres chance for some more :bfp: we'll soon see and if not onwards to October testing.
> 
> I was just looking and we're nearly at 1000k posts in this thread - right bunch of chatter boxers aren't we?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Eeeeeek good luck for testing Tizy!!!! Fx'd for you
> 
> I tested on the 13th and got a bfn. Still no sign of AF though so I am testing again on the 17th.Click to expand...

Sorry you're still in limbo hun :-( Keep positive :hugs2:



Jadey121 said:


> Could i be added to Octobers testing please.. Officially Due to test 9th. I will not test early this time.. eekk!

Hi Jadey, good to hear from you again, hoping this is your time! :hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hello ladies! So sorry I couldnt' get on sooner (I'm glad I was missed, though)! The fatigue symptom has been especially kicking my butt and I had some busy days on top of that (I barely managed to slither over to my comp to update my chart the past two days, until now).

Thanks so much to everyone who gave me well wishes and encouragement and whatnot! :kiss:

Congrats to those who got bfp, :happydance: hugs to those who got af, :hugs: and fx'd for those still waiting to test! :dust:

So, here's what's going on... :winkwink:

Yesterday got rather busy with my hair appt and a visit to my parents' house. I only had time to update my chart before I left and when I got home I was so knackered I only had the energy to update my chart and eat, and check on DH who was feverish. Negatory on a bfp , yesterday, but it was only 9dpo. My symptoms continued pretty much the same, plus the addition of two new ones: 'swollen vagina' and 'stabby vaginal pain' (the stabby only lasted 5 sec but it was quite stabby). If all this is my CL trollin' me, I'm gonna be ticked.

Today was a bit busy too. I woke up to cats puking and a too cool house (the temp dropped at night) and I felt not so great. I barely had enough energy to update my chart and eat (and I kept eating and eating, somewhat slowly since I was very tired) then I needed to run a errand and DH drove me and we had sunch (supper-lunch) at a buffet, where I ate a full meal, even though I hadn't stopped eating from the morning (aside for a break to use the restroom). I think I'm finally full for a while, although I merely feel satisfied. Symptoms continue pretty much the same give or take, with a new symptom that was a jelly-feeling over my entire body which felt really unpleasant and I believe that's what sparked some anxiety feelings. I've also been very, very mood swingy today.

Today's IC HPT test is sorta inconclusive. It may be the faintest bfp ever, or it may be an evap (although I didn't notice an evap on the test the previous two days). It almost looked like my faintest opk reading from the same brand, but it was so faint I'm not sure if I was seeing things (it's too light to photograph) and I almost didn't notice anything suspicious until I went to mark the test with the cycle day and date (I have to look close because I have to write so tiny on the teeny strip). So, I bought some FRER's while out today and got the kind can be used 6 days before missed period (which would cover me for my predicted AF date and FF's predicted AF date for me) with a 68% '6-day early' success rate. If I test again today, I'm either testing 2 days early or 6 days early, btw.

So, ladies, should I use one FRER today (it can be used any time of day) or tomorrow morning (with FMU which usually has the highest concentration) or wait until the 18th as planned to start testing with the FRERs?


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

SmallTownGal said:


> Hello ladies! So sorry I couldnt' get on sooner (I'm glad I was missed, though)! The fatigue symptom has been especially kicking my butt and I had some busy days on top of that (I barely managed to slither over to my comp to update my chart the past two days, until now).
> 
> Thanks so much to everyone who gave me well wishes and encouragement and whatnot! :kiss:
> 
> Congrats to those who got bfp, :happydance: hugs to those who got af, :hugs: and fx'd for those still waiting to test! :dust:
> 
> So, here's what's going on... :winkwink:
> 
> Yesterday got rather busy with my hair appt and a visit to my parents' house. I only had time to update my chart before I left and when I got home I was so knackered I only had the energy to update my chart and eat, and check on DH who was feverish. Negatory on a bfp , yesterday, but it was only 9dpo. My symptoms continued pretty much the same, plus the addition of two new ones: 'swollen vagina' and 'stabby vaginal pain' (the stabby only lasted 5 sec but it was quite stabby). If all this is my CL trollin' me, I'm gonna be ticked.
> 
> Today was a bit busy too. I woke up to cats puking and a too cool house (the temp dropped at night) and I felt not so great. I barely had enough energy to update my chart and eat (and I kept eating and eating, somewhat slowly since I was very tired) then I needed to run a errand and DH drove me and we had sunch (supper-lunch) at a buffet, where I ate a full meal, even though I hadn't stopped eating from the morning (aside for a break to use the restroom). I think I'm finally full for a while, although I merely feel satisfied. Symptoms continue pretty much the same give or take, with a new symptom that was a jelly-feeling over my entire body which felt really unpleasant and I believe that's what sparked some anxiety feelings. I've also been very, very mood swingy today.
> 
> Today's IC HPT test is sorta inconclusive. It may be the faintest bfp ever, or it may be an evap (although I didn't notice an evap on the test the previous two days). It almost looked like my faintest opk reading from the same brand, but it was so faint I'm not sure if I was seeing things (it's too light to photograph) and I almost didn't notice anything suspicious until I went to mark the test with the cycle day and date (I have to look close because I have to write so tiny on the teeny strip). So, I bought some FRER's while out today and got the kind can be used 6 days before missed period (which would cover me for my predicted AF date and FF's predicted AF date for me) with a 68% '6-day early' success rate. If I test again today, I'm either testing 2 days early or 6 days early, btw.
> 
> So, ladies, should I use one FRER today (it can be used any time of day) or tomorrow morning (with FMU which usually has the highest concentration) or wait until the 18th as planned to start testing with the FRERs?

I would use the FMU.. ive been doing a lot of research around this and I even called First Reposnse Preg Test centre and they said u can use their product at anytime .. but they highly recommend using FMU because it will be much more concentrated ..


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks, I think I'll wait for the FMU, then! :thumbup:


----------



## angel2010

Good luck Smalltowngal!! Patiently waiting....


----------



## angel2010

Tizy said:


> Angel2010,
> 
> Because the weather is colder I've started to keep my thermometer under my pillow so that it doesn't get really cold as it will affect your temps if it's cool in the room. I just slot mine into the case so it's not too cool, it doesn't get hot or anything. Maybe that might help.
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes....fingers crossed. X

I keep mine in its case, but I will try putting it under my pillow tonight and see if I get anything higher.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tizy said:


> Thanks for updating me NDTaber, good luck for 17th, any symptoms? X

Nope! Nothing yet.


----------



## BerlinBetty

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a babeh in my belly!!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

BerlinBetty said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a babeh in my belly!!!!!

Oh my GOD!!!! Congrats!! Pics please


----------



## Flyons

BerlinBetty said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a babeh in my belly!!!!!

Ohhh congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats Berlin!!!


----------



## BerlinBetty

I don't know how to add a picture from my phone!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

looks like AF is on the way for me! spotting this evening so I know I'm out! I'll be due to test again oct 17th! I'm dissapointed but actually have mixed feelings.. we originally wanted to start trying in October/november, because I'm a teacher we thought a end of June/July/August baby would be best for us. anyways, we gave in a started trying in June. if you can call it trying.. maybe twice a month around ovulation. exhaustion of work and chasing a crawler around got the best of me & over coming post partum.

anyways.. I am now in a great frame of mind. I feel good & I'm ready to really try!!! I'm excited to make a summer baby! 

sorry for rambling.. just felt like sharing :)


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

BerlinBetty said:


> I don't know how to add a picture from my phone!

Congrats!! We can be bump buddies :)


----------



## Lisasmith

BerlinBetty said:


> I don't know how to add a picture from my phone!

I downloaded the photobucket app to my phone then upload with that and paste the link in my reply


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

BerlinBetty said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a babeh in my belly!!!!!

OMG BERLINBETTY !! CONGRATS HUN!! I WAS WONDERING WHERE U WENT .. HAVENT SEEN a post from you in a while ! i guess all that bloating was an early preg sign !! wayyy to gooo hun !!

when did you find out ??


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Trying4Angel1 said:



> looks like AF is on the way for me! spotting this evening so I know I'm out! I'll be due to test again oct 17th! I'm dissapointed but actually have mixed feelings.. we originally wanted to start trying in October/november, because I'm a teacher we thought a end of June/July/August baby would be best for us. anyways, we gave in a started trying in June. if you can call it trying.. maybe twice a month around ovulation. exhaustion of work and chasing a crawler around got the best of me & over coming post partum.
> 
> anyways.. I am now in a great frame of mind. I feel good & I'm ready to really try!!! I'm excited to make a summer baby!
> 
> sorry for rambling.. just felt like sharing :)

hey hun sorry for af showing its ugly face :hugs: i am due to test oct 12th .. so were very close with our testing days .. i know how u feel .. 

im cd 5 now today and looking forward to gooo HAMM this month !LOL ...


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies its cd 5 for me af is winding down and ive been taking the time to do some online research .. i like the sperm meets egg plan sounds interesting.. i may take some robintium to enhance my cm .. not sure yet will see going to do more research


----------



## SmallTownGal

BerlinBetty said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a babeh in my belly!!!!!

Congratulations, BerlinBetty!!! :happydance::flower: What a nice surprise! Wishing you a H & H PG!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Congrats berlin!!:hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Welp, that was an evap line on the IC HPT, cause I got a BFN with FRER, here on DPO11. Now I know what an evap on that brand looks like, at least. 

*sigh* I'm feeling rather pessimistic about my chances, at the moment. No sign of AF, so I'm not out, but...I'm now feeling very Eeyore and like my symptoms are going to wind up PMS, after all. I think the stupid evap got my hopes up more and led to a big fat bummer. I just hope AF takes me out quick, if I'm not PG (which I'm probably not). The not knowing is pure torture. I think that's what I'm most disappointed about, is that a bfn keeps me in limbo till AF arrives, and all these whacky high progesterone symptoms got me more optimistic than I normally would have been for C#1. This stretchy feeling is really intense and chain yanking and I wish it would just go away if I'm not PG (which I'm probably not). At least the burning nipple thing has subsided...but they still feel hurt and bruised and I'm still getting the stabby breast pain and stabby vaginal pain. PMS is surely a cruel mistress when TTC.

And now it's time for my ritual chant of doomsaying: "I won't get a bfp this cycle~! My only hope of relief is for AF to take me out quickly and end the tortuous suspense~! I won't get a bfp the next cycle or the one after that~! PMS will just keep jerking me around and taking the piss~! I'll never get PG~! Oh, woe, I'm dooooomed~! Doooooomed~!"

There, now I feel better.

Should I just keep using my IC's until AF comes or I get a more solid line on a IC I want to double check with FRER? I don't expect a bfp, but I won't be able to resist testing anyway.

(NewlyWedFifi, what DPO did you get your BFP on, out of curiosity?)


----------



## baby1wanted

BerlinBetty said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got a babeh in my belly!!!!!

Yay! Wishing you a H&H 9 months! :happydance:



Trying4Angel1 said:


> looks like AF is on the way for me! spotting this evening so I know I'm out! I'll be due to test again oct 17th! I'm dissapointed but actually have mixed feelings.. we originally wanted to start trying in October/november, because I'm a teacher we thought a end of June/July/August baby would be best for us. anyways, we gave in a started trying in June. if you can call it trying.. maybe twice a month around ovulation. exhaustion of work and chasing a crawler around got the best of me & over coming post partum.
> 
> anyways.. I am now in a great frame of mind. I feel good & I'm ready to really try!!! I'm excited to make a summer baby!
> 
> sorry for rambling.. just felt like sharing :)

Sorry hun, sending you hugs :hugs:



SmallTownGal said:


> Welp, that was an evap line on the IC HPT, cause I got a BFN with FRER, here on DPO11. Now I know what an evap on that brand looks like, at least.
> 
> *sigh* I'm feeling rather pessimistic about my chances, at the moment. No sign of AF, so I'm not out, but...I'm now feeling very Eeyore and like my symptoms are going to wind up PMS, after all. I think the stupid evap got my hopes up more and led to a big fat bummer. I just hope AF takes me out quick, if I'm not PG (which I'm probably not). The not knowing is pure torture. I think that's what I'm most disappointed about, is that a bfn keeps me in limbo till AF arrives, and all these whacky high progesterone symptoms got me more optimistic than I normally would have been for C#1. This stretchy feeling is really intense and chain yanking and I wish it would just go away if I'm not PG (which I'm probably not). At least the burning nipple thing has subsided...but they still feel hurt and bruised and I'm still getting the stabby breast pain and stabby vaginal pain. PMS is surely a cruel mistress when TTC.
> 
> And now it's time for my ritual chant of doomsaying: "I won't get a bfp this cycle~! My only hope of relief is for AF to take me out quickly and end the tortuous suspense~! I won't get a bfp the next cycle or the one after that~! PMS will just keep jerking me around and taking the piss~! I'll never get PG~! Oh, woe, I'm dooooomed~! Doooooomed~!"
> 
> There, now I feel better.
> 
> Should I just keep using my IC's until AF comes or I get a more solid line on a IC I want to double check with FRER? I don't expect a bfp, but I won't be able to resist testing anyway.
> 
> (NewlyWedFifi, what DPO did you get your BFP on, out of curiosity?)

Ah sorry hun, this musn't be nice for you. As hard as it may be I would say take your mind off it, wait a few days and then if AF doesn't show test again. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

SmallTownGal don't give up hope. I got BFN on DPO10. I only got my BFP 2 days after AF was due so between DPO16-23, not exactly sure when I O'd. Your symptoms sound so similar to mine!


----------



## claire1978

Congrats berlin, bet ur over the moon :)

BB sorry only just replying to u now, i think i ovulated on the sat/sun and we bd'ed on the mon, wed and sat, i didnt use opk's, just had my cycle in an app which tells me when O is and i took note of my cm which was ewcm arounf thur or fri so im not sure when i actually O'ed but i covered all areas by starting as soon as i became fertile 5 days before O date


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls, 

Congrats BerlinBetty thats fab news. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you.

SmallTownGal hang on for a few more days yet and test again, you do seem to have an awful lot of symptoms, hoping thats a good thing for you. Plus your temp hasn't dropped yet so thats a great sign. 

My news is its a :bfn: - but not just that - af looks like she might be on her way. Can't say I'm not slightly disappointed but I'm ok at the same time. I'm either 10 or 12dpo and a little surprised af could be here, I have brown discharge when I wipe but had loads of backache and general 'blah' feeling yesterday. I'm thinking that perhaps FF was right and I'm 12dpo, as it makes sense with my temp drop yesterday, rather than it being implantation dip as I suspected. 12dpo itsn't too bad a luteal phase is it?? Hope I'm not going to have a problem there next month. I've put in the +opk on the 5th to make me 12dpo now. Should I record today as CD1 or wait till tomoz?

Plus this will be my first proper period following bcp so probably good to get it out the way. My birthday is October 6th so a bfp would be nice next month and it will also be nice to be able to go out and enjoy some drinks!

LOve to all - sad and happy Hannah X


----------



## SmallTownGal

baby1wanted said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> Welp, that was an evap line on the IC HPT, cause I got a BFN with FRER, here on DPO11. Now I know what an evap on that brand looks like, at least.
> 
> *sigh* I'm feeling rather pessimistic about my chances, at the moment. No sign of AF, so I'm not out, but...I'm now feeling very Eeyore and like my symptoms are going to wind up PMS, after all. I think the stupid evap got my hopes up more and led to a big fat bummer. I just hope AF takes me out quick, if I'm not PG (which I'm probably not). The not knowing is pure torture. I think that's what I'm most disappointed about, is that a bfn keeps me in limbo till AF arrives, and all these whacky high progesterone symptoms got me more optimistic than I normally would have been for C#1. This stretchy feeling is really intense and chain yanking and I wish it would just go away if I'm not PG (which I'm probably not). At least the burning nipple thing has subsided...but they still feel hurt and bruised and I'm still getting the stabby breast pain and stabby vaginal pain. PMS is surely a cruel mistress when TTC.
> 
> And now it's time for my ritual chant of doomsaying: "I won't get a bfp this cycle~! My only hope of relief is for AF to take me out quickly and end the tortuous suspense~! I won't get a bfp the next cycle or the one after that~! PMS will just keep jerking me around and taking the piss~! I'll never get PG~! Oh, woe, I'm dooooomed~! Doooooomed~!"
> 
> There, now I feel better.
> 
> Should I just keep using my IC's until AF comes or I get a more solid line on a IC I want to double check with FRER? I don't expect a bfp, but I won't be able to resist testing anyway.
> 
> (NewlyWedFifi, what DPO did you get your BFP on, out of curiosity?)
> 
> Ah sorry hun, this musn't be nice for you. As hard as it may be I would say take your mind off it, wait a few days and then if AF doesn't show test again. Good luck! :hugs:Click to expand...




NewlyWedFifi said:


> SmallTownGal don't give up hope. I got BFN on DPO10. I only got my BFP 2 days after AF was due so between DPO16-23, not exactly sure when I O'd. Your symptoms sound so similar to mine!




Tizy said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Congrats BerlinBetty thats fab news. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you.
> 
> SmallTownGal hang on for a few more days yet and test again, you do seem to have an awful lot of symptoms, hoping thats a good thing for you. Plus your temp hasn't dropped yet so thats a great sign.
> 
> My news is its a :bfn: - but not just that - af looks like she might be on her way. Can't say I'm not slightly disappointed but I'm ok at the same time. I'm either 10 or 12dpo and a little surprised af could be here, I have brown discharge when I wipe but had loads of backache and general 'blah' feeling yesterday. I'm thinking that perhaps FF was right and I'm 12dpo, as it makes sense with my temp drop yesterday, rather than it being implantation dip as I suspected. 12dpo itsn't too bad a luteal phase is it?? Hope I'm not going to have a problem there next month. I've put in the +opk on the 5th to make me 12dpo now. Should I record today as CD1 or wait till tomoz?
> 
> Plus this will be my first proper period following bcp so probably good to get it out the way. My birthday is October 6th so a bfp would be nice next month and it will also be nice to be able to go out and enjoy some drinks!
> 
> LOve to all - sad and happy Hannah X

Thanks you three~! :hugs:

Baby1wanted, that sounds like a good idea. I'll have to keep myself busy with nesting and hobbies as much as possible, and just make my little notes for the chart and not think about what they might mean (it's like my O crisis over again). 

NewlyWedFifi, you renew my hope. I'll try again to just see what happens without losing hope til AF comes.

Han, you make a good point about the temp not having dropped and the glut of symptoms, and that's hopeful. Sorry you got a BFN and AF seems to maybe be lurking. :hugs2: 
I'd probably wait until you get the loads of red to declare CD1, just to be sure. And if you got 12dpo, that's a solid luteal phase, I'd say. From what I've read 10dpo and 11dpo can make PG tricky to achieve (and less than that a no go) but 12dpo and up is totally solid.


----------



## Lisasmith

Cd1 is when you have red blood :)


----------



## nic18

been away a few days so had a bit to catch up on! 
girls who got there BFP congrats :flower:
girls who got AF :hugs: 
fx for girls testing soon :)


----------



## BerlinBetty

https://[IMG]https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t487/bettyknits/8bf7028f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BerlinBetty

https://https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t487/bettyknits/8bf7028f.jpg


----------



## nic18

good solid line BerlinBetty!! congrats x


----------



## BerlinBetty

Last night, going to the doctor for confirmation today!!!


----------



## BerlinBetty

NewlyWedFifi said:


> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how to add a picture from my phone!
> 
> Congrats!! We can be bump buddies :)Click to expand...

Yes we can! I have to get one of those belly bands already. I'm a little sad about that.


----------



## Lisasmith

BerlinBetty said:


> https://https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t487/bettyknits/8bf7028f.jpg

That's an awesome line!!! Congratulations <3


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

BerlinBetty said:


> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how to add a picture from my phone!
> 
> Congrats!! We can be bump buddies :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we can! I have to get one of those belly bands already. I'm a little sad about that.Click to expand...

I'm super bloated too, nothing fits right already! Maybe we're having twins? Lol


----------



## NDTaber9211

Took another test today and got a :bfn: I am now convinced this is an anovulatory cycle. It's day 42 18dpo and still nothing. I need to start exercising again. When I lost 50lbs for my wedding, my cycles were like clock work.


----------



## BerlinBetty

NewlyWedFifi said:


> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> I don't know how to add a picture from my phone!
> 
> Congrats!! We can be bump buddies :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we can! I have to get one of those belly bands already. I'm a little sad about that.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm super bloated too, nothing fits right already! Maybe we're having twins? LolClick to expand...

Considering I've been carrying around 8+ pounds of bloat pretty much since I ovulated, I'm really terrified there's more than one in there!


----------



## robinson380

Congrats BerlinBetty :happydance:


----------



## claire1978

Berlin they may give u an early scan if u are quite bloated, worth an ask

I think I should book a drs appointment, im just going about my normal day to day like nothings changed :wacko:

Im feeling tired today and abit bleurgh and cant take any allergy tablets so i know thats gonna start affecting me soon too


----------



## Tizy

Still no sign of AF, I feel it coming tho but I'm a bit confused because, I only had a tiny bit of brown when I wiped and then I checked my cervix and its really, really high, almost unreachable and again just a small amount of brown...no red. Would be cervix be this high if AF was coming. 

I have to say that I've never checked cervical position until this month and its never really been low. 

Hate this wondering whats going on!! Xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

I think I had a chemical pregnancy :'( Going to the dr. today to get everything checked out and find out when we can start trying again...


----------



## Tizy

Oh no Ciaramystic, hope your ok, whats happened to make you think that? Xxx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> Oh no Ciaramystic, hope your ok, whats happened to make you think that? Xxx

I had brown cm whenever I did my cervix check and cramps for 5 days straight last week... Then saturday morning it got a little heavier and it was on TP when I wiped. I took a test and got a faint positive so I just figured the brown cm was implantation bleeding. Then sunday morning I woke up and my bbt had dipped and there was brown cm in my underwear. I took another test and it was a BFN... about 2am today I woke up out of a dead sleep to very painful cramps and went to the bathroom and I had red blood and a very large clot. Still having the cramps and red bleeding... I called and gave my symptoms to the nurse at my dr's office and she called me back stating the dr. wanted to see me... so guess we'll see what he says. I was on depo a year ago so I'm wondering if my uterine lining still isn't back up to par enough for implantation to stick.


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

BerlinBetty, I think I've put on close to that amount too. I'm small, I usually wear a size 0 or 2 bur now my belly is round like I'm 3 months pregnant! Can't wait to get my scan to see what's going on in there.


----------



## Flyons

Ciaramystic said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Ciaramystic, hope your ok, whats happened to make you think that? Xxx
> 
> I had brown cm whenever I did my cervix check and cramps for 5 days straight last week... Then saturday morning it got a little heavier and it was on TP when I wiped. I took a test and got a faint positive so I just figured the brown cm was implantation bleeding. Then sunday morning I woke up and my bbt had dipped and there was brown cm in my underwear. I took another test and it was a BFN... about 2am today I woke up out of a dead sleep to very painful cramps and went to the bathroom and I had red blood and a very large clot. Still having the cramps and red bleeding... I called and gave my symptoms to the nurse at my dr's office and she called me back stating the dr. wanted to see me... so guess we'll see what he says. I was on depo a year ago so I'm wondering if my uterine lining still isn't back up to par enough for implantation to stick.Click to expand...

Awww hugs ciara keep us updated:hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Ciaramystic said:


> I think I had a chemical pregnancy :'( Going to the dr. today to get everything checked out and find out when we can start trying again...

Hey this really is crappy hun so sorry! I would defo say you can start trying again straight away & consider your bleed as a normal AF! :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tizy said:


> Still no sign of AF, I feel it coming tho but I'm a bit confused because, I only had a tiny bit of brown when I wiped and then I checked my cervix and its really, really high, almost unreachable and again just a small amount of brown...no red. Would be cervix be this high if AF was coming.
> 
> I have to say that I've never checked cervical position until this month and its never really been low.
> 
> Hate this wondering whats going on!! Xx

not too sure on cp hun I can't bring myself to do it! It makes me laugh cuz i'm a nurse & do all manner of yucky things on other people but Defo no can't Feel my cervix, cringe!
Looking at your chart, you've had 2 days of lower temps? I was thinking maybe implantiom bleed perhaps or maybe AF is just being a silly bitch & taking her time?


----------



## angel2010

NDTaber9211 said:


> Took another test today and got a :bfn: I am now convinced this is an anovulatory cycle. It's day 42 18dpo and still nothing. I need to start exercising again. When I lost 50lbs for my wedding, my cycles were like clock work.

Maybe you still have a chance to o. I know it would be really late, but you never know.


----------



## angel2010

:hugs:Ciara

Tizy, my cervix always confuses me, mine always seems lower and open.:shrug:


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Congrats BerlinBetty thats fab news. Happy and Healthy 9 months to you.
> 
> SmallTownGal hang on for a few more days yet and test again, you do seem to have an awful lot of symptoms, hoping thats a good thing for you. Plus your temp hasn't dropped yet so thats a great sign.
> 
> My news is its a :bfn: - but not just that - af looks like she might be on her way. Can't say I'm not slightly disappointed but I'm ok at the same time. I'm either 10 or 12dpo and a little surprised af could be here, I have brown discharge when I wipe but had loads of backache and general 'blah' feeling yesterday. I'm thinking that perhaps FF was right and I'm 12dpo, as it makes sense with my temp drop yesterday, rather than it being implantation dip as I suspected. 12dpo itsn't too bad a luteal phase is it?? Hope I'm not going to have a problem there next month. I've put in the +opk on the 5th to make me 12dpo now. Should I record today as CD1 or wait till tomoz?
> 
> Plus this will be my first proper period following bcp so probably good to get it out the way. My birthday is October 6th so a bfp would be nice next month and it will also be nice to be able to go out and enjoy some drinks!
> 
> LOve to all - sad and happy Hannah X

Sorry hun :-( No idea about cervical position, I've just started so still learning mine! I would count CD1 as first day of proper bleeding, not spotting. Good news your getting a proper AF off the pill though :thumbup:



BerlinBetty said:


> https://https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t487/bettyknits/8bf7028f.jpg

Great line!!



NDTaber9211 said:


> Took another test today and got a :bfn: I am now convinced this is an anovulatory cycle. It's day 42 18dpo and still nothing. I need to start exercising again. When I lost 50lbs for my wedding, my cycles were like clock work.

So sorry hun sending hugs :hugs2: Obviously don't know what weight you are but I know my SIL only got regular periods once she'd lost some weight - so worth a try?



Ciaramystic said:


> I think I had a chemical pregnancy :'( Going to the dr. today to get everything checked out and find out when we can start trying again...

Oh no, so so sorry, sending you big hugs :hugs2:


----------



## SmallTownGal

BerlinBetty said:


> https://https://i1062.photobucket.com/albums/t487/bettyknits/8bf7028f.jpg

So exciting! :dance:



NDTaber9211 said:


> Took another test today and got a :bfn: I am now convinced this is an anovulatory cycle. It's day 42 18dpo and still nothing. I need to start exercising again. When I lost 50lbs for my wedding, my cycles were like clock work.

Sorry you got a bfn and your cycle is dragging so long :hugs:



Tizy said:


> Still no sign of AF, I feel it coming tho but I'm a bit confused because, I only had a tiny bit of brown when I wiped and then I checked my cervix and its really, really high, almost unreachable and again just a small amount of brown...no red. Would be cervix be this high if AF was coming.
> 
> I have to say that I've never checked cervical position until this month and its never really been low.
> 
> Hate this wondering whats going on!! Xx

Hm, did a little google on the cervix thing and found this: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...egnant-early-symptoms-yes-no.html#post5519621

I have a feeling a high cervix can either be a PMS symptom or a PG symptom. And isn't that always the way? :wacko:



Ciaramystic said:


> I think I had a chemical pregnancy :'( Going to the dr. today to get everything checked out and find out when we can start trying again...

Oh, no, I'm so sorry to hear that, Ciara! :( :hug:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Today, I had another basal temp spike up. The stretchy feeling seems to be almost all the time now and I crave green veggies of all sorts. I just ate and I'm going to have to eat again already. I'm thinking of going shopping and getting some salad and veggies (basically raid the produce department). Veggie plates in general are sounding very good. And steak. And potatoes (but I've always been a big potato fan, so that's nothing new).

It seems if I'm not eating, I'm sleeping. I'm like the cats! :wacko:

With all this scarfing and sleeping you'd think I'd gain weight, but I weigh exactly the same as I did at the gyno's last month. My body is doing something with all that food. It's like my tummy is a "bag of holding" (like Hermione's beaded bag in "Harry Potter"). Where's it all going??? :shrug: If it's going to my endo lining, I fear if the Red Witch gets me, it's going to be Niagra Falls :shock:

If I can just quell my cravings enough to stop eating, and stay awake, I intend to work on my basement some more today. We shall see.


----------



## angel2010

Smalltowngal, I am so excited for you to test!! Feel like its my own tww:haha:


----------



## Lisasmith

angel2010 said:


> :hugs:Ciara
> 
> Tizy, my cervix always confuses me, mine always seems lower and open.:shrug:

That's because you have a baby already :)


----------



## Lisasmith

Small town gal, I'm excited! 

Ciara :( I'm so sorry love.


----------



## angel2010

Lisasmith said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:Ciara
> 
> Tizy, my cervix always confuses me, mine always seems lower and open.:shrug:
> 
> That's because you have a baby already :)Click to expand...

Would it be if I had a section?


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah, the pressure on the cervix and if you dilated at all on your own all have the capacity to change the makeup of your cervix


----------



## angel2010

Lisasmith said:


> Yeah, the pressure on the cervix and if you dilated at all on your own all have the capacity to change the makeup of your cervix

Thanks for that bit of info, so for intruding, but is yours lower and open more too?


----------



## Lisasmith

Yep, it is :) and it's not intruding, no such thing as tmi around here :rofl:


----------



## SmallTownGal

angel2010 said:


> Smalltowngal, I am so excited for you to test!! Feel like its my own tww:haha:




Lisasmith said:


> Small town gal, I'm excited!

Aw, that's so sweet you two! :kiss:

I'm gonna try and save my next FRER for the 21st (Fri) but I'll probably break down and POAS on the IC's the next three days (and not expect anything but to satisfy my POAS addiction).


In other news, tonight I've gone from eating almost an entire pot of broccoli to eating the entire pot of broccoli, with melted cheese on top. :munch: And an ice cream cone for dessert.:icecream:

And before that I had an entire avocado (surprisingly easy to prepare - I thought it would be harder to get the skin off), a slice of cheese and a hunk of meat, and a couple heaping spoonfuls of peanut butter.

I'm eating more than DH for supper, now, and he's like twice my size! Normally I'm a grazer, eating small amounts frequently. Now I'm like a wolfer and a grazer, eating large amounts frequently, lol. :wacko:

I also cried at an episode of King of Queens (a goofy sitcom), because a minor character moved away and left the show! :haha:


----------



## Lisasmith

SmallTownGal said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Smalltowngal, I am so excited for you to test!! Feel like its my own tww:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Small town gal, I'm excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, that's so sweet you two! :kiss:
> 
> I'm gonna try and save my next FRER for the 21st (Fri) but I'll probably break down and POAS on the IC's the next three days (and not expect anything but to satisfy my POAS addiction).
> 
> 
> In other news, tonight I've gone from eating almost an entire pot of broccoli to eating the entire pot of broccoli, with melted cheese on top. :munch: And an ice cream cone for dessert.:icecream:
> 
> And before that I had an entire avocado (surprisingly easy to prepare - I thought it would be harder to get the skin off), a slice of cheese and a hunk of meat, and a couple heaping spoonfuls of peanut butter.
> 
> I'm eating more than DH for supper, now, and he's like twice my size! Normally I'm a grazer, eating small amounts frequently. Now I'm like a wolfer and a grazer, eating large amounts frequently, lol. :wacko:
> 
> I also cried at an episode of King of Queens (a goofy sitcom), because a minor character moved away and left the show! :haha:Click to expand...

You make me giggle lol


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey ladies .. just checkin in ! CD 5 and af winding down completely .. tomorro when i wake up eveything should of stopped 

Soooo I was in the kitchen and washing the dishes and just wanted to see where my hubbies mind was for this month of ttc .. because of his last comment "sex feeling forced and almost like its a scheduled thing to do " i was hesistant to actually talk to him about it .. but i laughed to myself and said "docs appointment tomorrow .. im sure shes goin to say everything is A-OK and for us to try and do it every other night .." .. he looked at me and said " no were going to do it every night until ur scheduled for ur period!" LOL my face was shocked because i honestly thought this month was going to be harder to get him to bd .. hmmm .. will see how this cycle goes .. i told him were going to dtd every other night and on feritle week everyday and because he doesnt know im still taking the ovulation tests ill get him to bd wit me every night from when i get my positive 3 times in a row skip a day and then do it again ..

sorry just trying to organize bd cycle here LOL 

but im happy because our anniversary is falls on fertile week so it will be perfect to bd every night and hopefully i get a positive opk 

IS CD 9 A PERFECT DAY TO START OPK ON A 29 DAY CYCLE??

hope everyone is feeling great !

BB


----------



## Trying4Angel1

okay yepp onto oct 17th for me.. congrats to the bfp's and hugs to everyone else! sorry I'm not around much.. so so busy! I appreciate all the support though and just being able to come here and catch up once in a while!

here's to June babies! let's make them this month! :)


----------



## SmallTownGal

BlackBeauty, glad your hubby is up for some serious BD for your TTC. :dust:

And funny, my and DH's anniversary is in Oct., too! :flower:

CD9 is a perfectly fine time to start opk, I think.

---

Sorry AF got you, Trying4Angel1 :hugs:


----------



## Jadey121

So sorry Ciara. If you need a chat pm me ((hugs))
About the CP when i had mine checked last week and it was closed?? I always thought that it was open after having children but she deffo said closed... strange! 
Hope everyone is well. Congrats to Berlin too :-D


----------



## claire1978

BB just remember they do advise every other day to bd, which then gives the spermies time to recouperate otherwise he wont have many swimmers to give u which defeats the object, i did every other day as soon as my fertile week started and apparently i ovulated on the sunday so we bd'ed on the sat nite so the spermies were there waiting for the egg, previously that week we bd'ed on mon and wed nite which i dont think had any bearing on conceiving, what im saying is we went from wed to sat withoutout it and im sure the saturday was the ONE, dont put too much pressure on urself, just have fun, its not a chore, by the end of the month ur gonna be shattered and thats the last thing u need if u get a positive coz early pregnancy is very tiring, i know im sounding bossy but i dont mean too, just remember to take note of ur cm too coz i think that can be the biigest factor in ttc

Im so tired this morning, mite not even go on my treadmill, should go to docs really, had cramps last nite, googled it and its from uterus growin, im not ready to not fit into my clothes yet! Feel abit sicky this morning and allergies are playing up coz cant take anything

How is everyone else


----------



## Tizy

SmallTownGal said:


> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Smalltowngal, I am so excited for you to test!! Feel like its my own tww:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Small town gal, I'm excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, that's so sweet you two! :kiss:
> 
> I'm gonna try and save my next FRER for the 21st (Fri) but I'll probably break down and POAS on the IC's the next three days (and not expect anything but to satisfy my POAS addiction).
> 
> 
> In other news, tonight I've gone from eating almost an entire pot of broccoli to eating the entire pot of broccoli, with melted cheese on top. :munch: And an ice cream cone for dessert.:icecream:
> 
> And before that I had an entire avocado (surprisingly easy to prepare - I thought it would be harder to get the skin off), a slice of cheese and a hunk of meat, and a couple heaping spoonfuls of peanut butter.
> 
> I'm eating more than DH for supper, now, and he's like twice my size! Normally I'm a grazer, eating small amounts frequently. Now I'm like a wolfer and a grazer, eating large amounts frequently, lol. :wacko:
> 
> I also cried at an episode of King of Queens (a goofy sitcom), because a minor character moved away and left the show! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol at you and your appetite Smalltowngal!! Glad things are still looking good. 



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies .. just checkin in ! CD 5 and af winding down completely .. tomorro when i wake up eveything should of stopped
> 
> Soooo I was in the kitchen and washing the dishes and just wanted to see where my hubbies mind was for this month of ttc .. because of his last comment "sex feeling forced and almost like its a scheduled thing to do " i was hesistant to actually talk to him about it .. but i laughed to myself and said "docs appointment tomorrow .. im sure shes goin to say everything is A-OK and for us to try and do it every other night .." .. he looked at me and said " no were going to do it every night until ur scheduled for ur period!" LOL my face was shocked because i honestly thought this month was going to be harder to get him to bd .. hmmm .. will see how this cycle goes .. i told him were going to dtd every other night and on feritle week everyday and because he doesnt know im still taking the ovulation tests ill get him to bd wit me every night from when i get my positive 3 times in a row skip a day and then do it again ..
> 
> sorry just trying to organize bd cycle here LOL
> 
> but im happy because our anniversary is falls on fertile week so it will be perfect to bd every night and hopefully i get a positive opk
> 
> IS CD 9 A PERFECT DAY TO START OPK ON A 29 DAY CYCLE??
> 
> hope everyone is feeling great !
> 
> BB

Hey BB, thats great about your OH being so up for it! I agree with Claire tho, I think every other day is enough. CD9 for Opks is perfect. 



Trying4Angel1 said:


> okay yepp onto oct 17th for me.. congrats to the bfp's and hugs to everyone else! sorry I'm not around much.. so so busy! I appreciate all the support though and just being able to come here and catch up once in a while!
> 
> here's to June babies! let's make them this month! :)

Hey trying4angel1, sorry the witch got you too. X



Jadey121 said:


> So sorry Ciara. If you need a chat pm me ((hugs))
> About the CP when i had mine checked last week and it was closed?? I always thought that it was open after having children but she deffo said closed... strange!
> Hope everyone is well. Congrats to Berlin too :-D

Hi Jadey, my cervix seems like its always open, but its always really high, I've tried to note the differences on FF but its only been very marginally different when I've put medium height and I've never noticed it being low at all as yet. 



claire1978 said:


> Im so tired this morning, mite not even go on my treadmill, should go to docs really, had cramps last nite, googled it and its from uterus growin, im not ready to not fit into my clothes yet! Feel abit sicky this morning and allergies are playing up coz cant take anything
> 
> How is everyone else

Hi Claire, early pregnancy is so shattering isn't it. Glad your doing ok tho, looks like your little bean is getting all settled in there. 

News from me....well there isn't much, my AF still hasn't arrived but my temp nose dived this morning so I'm sure shes on her way :-(. Just getting my head around it, its hard even tho I new my chances were only small. 

I'm not sure what to do about my OPKs this month, last cycle I started with them soon as AF stopped becuase I didn't want to miss my O if it came early, as it happened it came quite late - CD19/21? Typically it was the opposite way round when I got pregnant with Roscoe! 

I'm feeling a bit low, probably PMS and OH and I aren't getting on great these last couple of days either, not sure if its just me being overly sensitive...no it actually isn't! He's just being a d***!!! Sorry you know what its like sometimes. We've been together 10 years next year and we know how to piss each other off at times!!!!

Gonna go into town today and buy a coat for my little boy, starting to get chilly up here! 

Hope everyone else is ok. XXX


----------



## CaptainMummy

First of all... Congrats BerlinBetty!!! What a fantastic BFP!!



Ciaramystic said:


> I think I had a chemical pregnancy :'( Going to the dr. today to get everything checked out and find out when we can start trying again...

So sorry to hear hun, hope you are alright, and try keep your chin up for this next cycle :hugs:



angel2010 said:


> :hugs:Ciara
> 
> Tizy, my cervix always confuses me, mine always seems lower and open.:shrug:

My cervix feels extremely open all the time, its kinda weird! It does go from high to low all the time, usually its medium though. I dont really chart CP because Im not too good at it!



SmallTownGal said:


> Today, I had another basal temp spike up. The stretchy feeling seems to be almost all the time now and I crave green veggies of all sorts. I just ate and I'm going to have to eat again already. I'm thinking of going shopping and getting some salad and veggies (basically raid the produce department). Veggie plates in general are sounding very good. And steak. And potatoes (but I've always been a big potato fan, so that's nothing new).
> 
> It seems if I'm not eating, I'm sleeping. I'm like the cats! :wacko:
> 
> With all this scarfing and sleeping you'd think I'd gain weight, but I weigh exactly the same as I did at the gyno's last month. My body is doing something with all that food. It's like my tummy is a "bag of holding" (like Hermione's beaded bag in "Harry Potter"). Where's it all going??? :shrug: If it's going to my endo lining, I fear if the Red Witch gets me, it's going to be Niagra Falls :shock:
> 
> If I can just quell my cravings enough to stop eating, and stay awake, I intend to work on my basement some more today. We shall see.

Still very excited about your symptoms! When are you testing next? :dust:



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies .. just checkin in ! CD 5 and af winding down completely .. tomorro when i wake up eveything should of stopped
> 
> Soooo I was in the kitchen and washing the dishes and just wanted to see where my hubbies mind was for this month of ttc .. because of his last comment "sex feeling forced and almost like its a scheduled thing to do " i was hesistant to actually talk to him about it .. but i laughed to myself and said "docs appointment tomorrow .. im sure shes goin to say everything is A-OK and for us to try and do it every other night .." .. he looked at me and said " no were going to do it every night until ur scheduled for ur period!" LOL my face was shocked because i honestly thought this month was going to be harder to get him to bd .. hmmm .. will see how this cycle goes .. i told him were going to dtd every other night and on feritle week everyday and because he doesnt know im still taking the ovulation tests ill get him to bd wit me every night from when i get my positive 3 times in a row skip a day and then do it again ..
> 
> sorry just trying to organize bd cycle here LOL
> 
> but im happy because our anniversary is falls on fertile week so it will be perfect to bd every night and hopefully i get a positive opk
> 
> IS CD 9 A PERFECT DAY TO START OPK ON A 29 DAY CYCLE??
> 
> hope everyone is feeling great !
> 
> BB

I actually salute you if you would manage to bd every day!! There no way I could do that haha! OH would have no problem, but my sex drive is waaaay lower than his! I could go weeks without it and not mind! :dohh: Id start around CD9/10, it wont hurt to start a little early, much better than starting late and missing your surge! Wishing you LOOOOADS of luck this cycle. I hope its your time!



Trying4Angel1 said:


> okay yepp onto oct 17th for me.. congrats to the bfp's and hugs to everyone else! sorry I'm not around much.. so so busy! I appreciate all the support though and just being able to come here and catch up once in a while!
> 
> here's to June babies! let's make them this month! :)

Sorry to hear AF got you hun, but great attitude! Good luck for October and I hope you get your little June baby :D xx



claire1978 said:


> BB just remember they do advise every other day to bd, which then gives the spermies time to recouperate otherwise he wont have many swimmers to give u which defeats the object, i did every other day as soon as my fertile week started and apparently i ovulated on the sunday so we bd'ed on the sat nite so the spermies were there waiting for the egg, previously that week we bd'ed on mon and wed nite which i dont think had any bearing on conceiving, what im saying is we went from wed to sat withoutout it and im sure the saturday was the ONE, dont put too much pressure on urself, just have fun, its not a chore, by the end of the month ur gonna be shattered and thats the last thing u need if u get a positive coz early pregnancy is very tiring, i know im sounding bossy but i dont mean too, just remember to take note of ur cm too coz i think that can be the biigest factor in ttc
> 
> Im so tired this morning, mite not even go on my treadmill, should go to docs really, had cramps last nite, googled it and its from uterus growin, im not ready to not fit into my clothes yet! Feel abit sicky this morning and allergies are playing up coz cant take anything
> 
> How is everyone else

Oh Im sure you will be in your clothes for ageeees! I didnt need to buy maternity stuff when I was pg.. although I did need to do the bobble trick with my jeans :D Do you get a big bump with your pregnancies? What weight are you expecting? (a guess of course!) Aww Im so happy for you! Cant wait to join you... hopefully soon:dohh:



Tizy said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angel2010 said:
> 
> 
> Smalltowngal, I am so excited for you to test!! Feel like its my own tww:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Small town gal, I'm excited!Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, that's so sweet you two! :kiss:
> 
> I'm gonna try and save my next FRER for the 21st (Fri) but I'll probably break down and POAS on the IC's the next three days (and not expect anything but to satisfy my POAS addiction).
> 
> 
> In other news, tonight I've gone from eating almost an entire pot of broccoli to eating the entire pot of broccoli, with melted cheese on top. :munch: And an ice cream cone for dessert.:icecream:
> 
> And before that I had an entire avocado (surprisingly easy to prepare - I thought it would be harder to get the skin off), a slice of cheese and a hunk of meat, and a couple heaping spoonfuls of peanut butter.
> 
> I'm eating more than DH for supper, now, and he's like twice my size! Normally I'm a grazer, eating small amounts frequently. Now I'm like a wolfer and a grazer, eating large amounts frequently, lol. :wacko:
> 
> I also cried at an episode of King of Queens (a goofy sitcom), because a minor character moved away and left the show! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol at you and your appetite Smalltowngal!! Glad things are still looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies .. just checkin in ! CD 5 and af winding down completely .. tomorro when i wake up eveything should of stopped
> 
> Soooo I was in the kitchen and washing the dishes and just wanted to see where my hubbies mind was for this month of ttc .. because of his last comment "sex feeling forced and almost like its a scheduled thing to do " i was hesistant to actually talk to him about it .. but i laughed to myself and said "docs appointment tomorrow .. im sure shes goin to say everything is A-OK and for us to try and do it every other night .." .. he looked at me and said " no were going to do it every night until ur scheduled for ur period!" LOL my face was shocked because i honestly thought this month was going to be harder to get him to bd .. hmmm .. will see how this cycle goes .. i told him were going to dtd every other night and on feritle week everyday and because he doesnt know im still taking the ovulation tests ill get him to bd wit me every night from when i get my positive 3 times in a row skip a day and then do it again ..
> 
> sorry just trying to organize bd cycle here LOL
> 
> but im happy because our anniversary is falls on fertile week so it will be perfect to bd every night and hopefully i get a positive opk
> 
> IS CD 9 A PERFECT DAY TO START OPK ON A 29 DAY CYCLE??
> 
> hope everyone is feeling great !
> 
> BBClick to expand...
> 
> Hey BB, thats great about your OH being so up for it! I agree with Claire tho, I think every other day is enough. CD9 for Opks is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4Angel1 said:
> 
> 
> okay yepp onto oct 17th for me.. congrats to the bfp's and hugs to everyone else! sorry I'm not around much.. so so busy! I appreciate all the support though and just being able to come here and catch up once in a while!
> 
> here's to June babies! let's make them this month! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey trying4angel1, sorry the witch got you too. X
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Ciara. If you need a chat pm me ((hugs))
> About the CP when i had mine checked last week and it was closed?? I always thought that it was open after having children but she deffo said closed... strange!
> Hope everyone is well. Congrats to Berlin too :-DClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Jadey, my cervix seems like its always open, but its always really high, I've tried to note the differences on FF but its only been very marginally different when I've put medium height and I've never noticed it being low at all as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> Im so tired this morning, mite not even go on my treadmill, should go to docs really, had cramps last nite, googled it and its from uterus growin, im not ready to not fit into my clothes yet! Feel abit sicky this morning and allergies are playing up coz cant take anything
> 
> How is everyone elseClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Claire, early pregnancy is so shattering isn't it. Glad your doing ok tho, looks like your little bean is getting all settled in there.
> 
> News from me....well there isn't much, my AF still hasn't arrived but my temp nose dived this morning so I'm sure shes on her way :-(. Just getting my head around it, its hard even tho I new my chances were only small.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do about my OPKs this month, last cycle I started with them soon as AF stopped becuase I didn't want to miss my O if it came early, as it happened it came quite late - CD19/21? Typically it was the opposite way round when I got pregnant with Roscoe!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit low, probably PMS and OH and I aren't getting on great these last couple of days either, not sure if its just me being overly sensitive...no it actually isn't! He's just being a d***!!! Sorry you know what its like sometimes. We've been together 10 years next year and we know how to piss each other off at times!!!!
> 
> Gonna go into town today and buy a coat for my little boy, starting to get chilly up here!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok. XXXClick to expand...

:hugs:
Keep your head up Tizy! At least that was a nice cycle you had there! I would love to have had that last cycle so I know what to expect! Hopefully if AF is coming she hurries up so you can start focusing on this next cycle.

WHere are you getting a jacket from? Were buying Paige a new one next week. Already have it picked out! Its from next, and is beautiful! Its freezing here too!

As for you/OH, they are all di**s at some point eh? Mine is quite alot! :growlmad:

----​
We were looking at Paiges baby pictures last night, and then he made a sly dig at me "not being able to produce another one" haha! He was only joking of course, but at least I know he wants it as much as me! He doesnt even know I temp/opk. Hes better off not knowing, it would take me a year to explain it to him (hes such a man and thinks that you just have sex all the time and get pregnant)

Well FF has still kept my crosshairs, but I have to say I am starting to seriously doubt I O'd! Temps arent exactly high, although I havent been sleeping too well the last 2 nights. Last night we took the side off Paiges cot so I was paranoid and kept waking up to check every couple of hours! The temp I took this morning was an hour earlier than when I usually take it. SHould I leave it in or adjust it?

Hoping that temp has a serious rise in the next few days but who knows! It also means that Im not going to waste any HPTs by testing early. Im probably going to wait until my predicted AF date (28th September) to test unless I see temp rises that convince me I have Od.

Hope we all have a nice day :flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## claire1978

Tizy, we all know what men can be like, just treat them like children, just ignore tgem when theyre being bad, im gonna need to buy new coats for my boys this yr, my daughter is ok, gonna put it off abit longer

Mrsmurphy, i think my pregnancy this time will be completely different to the others coz with my first i was slim but did the whole 'eating for 2' thing which included silly cravings for kebabs at midnite even tho i had eaten dinner earlier, i put on alot of weight with that pregnancy and it all stuck so i was overweight with both my second and third pregnancies, then 2 yrs ago i lost 4 1/2 stone which i have kept to (maybe put on half a stone coz thats where my body is comfortable at) and for the last year ive been exercising more tgan i ever have, started up joghing but kept getting let down by my friend so i bought a second hand treadmill frim my hubbys cousin, its a proper gym one and i use it 4 or 5 times a week.
Im hoping my stating fitter during this pregnancy it will keep me in shape and help with labour and easier to get bak into shape afterwards, i will NEVER be a fat mum again (just my view about myself), all 3 of mine were about 6lb'ers so only small but the boys have big heads like daddy so thats where i struggle to get them out, my daughters birth was a dream with just gas and air and i have a hunch that i will have another boy and my hunches have never been wrong yet


----------



## ProudArmyWife

hi ladies :wave: quick update from me yesterday was ny birthday and me and my LO are both sick and to top it all of :witch: got me :dohh: im okay with it though it just gives me hope that my cycles have fallen back into place. this will be my first proper AF since stopping birth control so this month will technically be our first month trying. we are gonna take a relaxed approach though and see where that gets us. i should be due to test around October 20th if the witch doesn't show next month :)


goodluck to anyone still in the running this month fx'd

and lots of :dust: to my fellow October ladies :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

ProudArmyWife said:


> hi ladies :wave: quick update from me yesterday was ny birthday and me and my LO are both sick and to top it all of :witch: got me :dohh: im okay with it though it just gives me hope that my cycles have fallen back into place. this will be my first proper AF since stopping birth control so this month will technically be our first month trying. we are gonna take a relaxed approach though and see where that gets us. i should be due to test around October 20th if the witch doesn't show next month :)
> 
> 
> goodluck to anyone still in the running this month fx'd
> 
> and lots of :dust: to my fellow October ladies :)

sorry af got you! But thats good that you know what to expect this cycle and hopefully get a nice bfp! Lots of dust to you!

Im still getting small waves of nausea/light headedness, only lasting a matter of seconds. Probably nothing but its annoying! Went and bought 6cheapo tests from semi chem to feed my habit in a few days but im definitely not wasting any of my frers!


----------



## CaptainMummy

ladies... I just went to the toilet, has to pee. Decided to check cm and it was red. Not bright scarlet and it was only a small amount, but wtf!?
It was in my cm, it wasnt just blood as it was still sort of clear and gloopy (sorry way tmi!) i nearly cried when i seen it!

Please please dont be AF! Lol, im only cd20... Its waaaay too early! After i peed, there was none when i wiped so what could it be?

Sorry i feel like i will give u all nightmares all this yucky info.. But im panicking! Haha

Thanks if you read this =) xxx


----------



## claire1978

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> ladies... I just went to the toilet, has to pee. Decided to check cm and it was red. Not bright scarlet and it was only a small amount, but wtf!?
> It was in my cm, it wasnt just blood as it was still sort of clear and gloopy (sorry way tmi!) i nearly cried when i seen it!
> 
> Please please dont be AF! Lol, im only cd20... Its waaaay too early! After i peed, there was none when i wiped so what could it be?
> 
> Sorry i feel like i will give u all nightmares all this yucky info.. But im panicking! Haha
> 
> Thanks if you read this =) xxx

could it be implantation bleed, have u ovulated yet or could be ovulation?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello hun, 

Would love to join, This thread look's very lucky & I could do with loads of that. :D x x x

Im currently CD11 Due to ov today, tomorrow or next day but im currently NTNP. So not using any OPK's OR charting or temping. I just know my cycle's like the back of my hand lol. x x x

Iv been TTC for well over 2 year's now for my second little bundle of joy but with no LUCK what so ever. x x x

Congrat's to all the ladie's who got BFP's and FX'd to the one's waitnig to test or awaiting there period's. :D x x x


----------



## CaptainMummy

claire1978 said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> ladies... I just went to the toilet, has to pee. Decided to check cm and it was red. Not bright scarlet and it was only a small amount, but wtf!?
> It was in my cm, it wasnt just blood as it was still sort of clear and gloopy (sorry way tmi!) i nearly cried when i seen it!
> 
> Please please dont be AF! Lol, im only cd20... Its waaaay too early! After i peed, there was none when i wiped so what could it be?
> 
> Sorry i feel like i will give u all nightmares all this yucky info.. But im panicking! Haha
> 
> Thanks if you read this =) xxx
> 
> could it be implantation bleed, have u ovulated yet or could be ovulation?Click to expand...

ff has me at 5dpo, but i wasnt too convinced that i did O. My temps arent much higher than they were before. I will give it a day or 2 to see if it goes away.. And pray it doesnt leave me with another ridiculously short cycle!


----------



## claire1978

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> ladies... I just went to the toilet, has to pee. Decided to check cm and it was red. Not bright scarlet and it was only a small amount, but wtf!?
> It was in my cm, it wasnt just blood as it was still sort of clear and gloopy (sorry way tmi!) i nearly cried when i seen it!
> 
> Please please dont be AF! Lol, im only cd20... Its waaaay too early! After i peed, there was none when i wiped so what could it be?
> 
> Sorry i feel like i will give u all nightmares all this yucky info.. But im panicking! Haha
> 
> Thanks if you read this =) xxx
> 
> could it be implantation bleed, have u ovulated yet or could be ovulation?Click to expand...
> 
> ff has me at 5dpo, but i wasnt too convinced that i did O. My temps arent much higher than they were before. I will give it a day or 2 to see if it goes away.. And pray it doesnt leave me with another ridiculously short cycle!Click to expand...

if u are 5dpo it could be implantation i think, fingers crossed it is, ive never done the whole charting and temp thing so i dont really understand it


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Happy belated birthday, Proud Army Wife! I hope next month is your month!

MrsMurphy2Be, that sounds like implantation bleeding if you're only 5DPO. Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## Tizy

Hey Proudarmywife, I'm sorry af got you, but Happy Birthday hun, good luck for next cycle. 



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> ladies... I just went to the toilet, has to pee. Decided to check cm and it was red. Not bright scarlet and it was only a small amount, but wtf!?
> It was in my cm, it wasnt just blood as it was still sort of clear and gloopy (sorry way tmi!) i nearly cried when i seen it!
> 
> Please please dont be AF! Lol, im only cd20... Its waaaay too early! After i peed, there was none when i wiped so what could it be?
> 
> Sorry i feel like i will give u all nightmares all this yucky info.. But im panicking! Haha
> 
> Thanks if you read this =) xxx

MrsM it does sound like implantation bleeding, otherwise I've no idea but don't forget you can spot at any time. Fingers crossed its not AF. 



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello hun,
> 
> Would love to join, This thread look's very lucky & I could do with loads of that. :D x x x
> 
> Im currently CD11 Due to ov today, tomorrow or next day but im currently NTNP. So not using any OPK's OR charting or temping. I just know my cycle's like the back of my hand lol. x x x
> 
> Iv been TTC for well over 2 year's now for my second little bundle of joy but with no LUCK what so ever. x x x
> 
> Congrat's to all the ladie's who got BFP's and FX'd to the one's waitnig to test or awaiting there period's. :D x x x

Hello Jessica, welcome to the group, we could do with some new members for October. September certainly was a good month for us. I will add you to the front page if you let me know an approximate date that you will be testing in October/or when AF is due. The instructions to add the signature blinkie are also on the first page. Really hope you get some luck soon. Have you thought about maybe charting? Opks? XX

Unsuccessful trip to find a coat for Roscoe but we hardly have any kiddies shops in Kendal! Its Asda, TK Maxx and Next....thats it. 

Regarding exercise and diet, I put on 4 stone with Holly in 1997 and then stupidly I put on 4 stone with Roscoe this time! I lost 2 easily but I'm really struggling to lose the other 2 stone and currently a size 16/18. Before I had Roscoe I was a 14/16 and I'd like to get back to that. Ive never been really slim. I've got a wardrobe full of clothes I can't fit in - its so depressing! Xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Tizy - sorry things not good with OH, men eh?!
Sorry AF got you proudarmywife sending hugs :hugs2:
mrsmurphy - that could be a very positive thing, sounds like the right time for IB....:thumbup:
And welcome to jessica!
AFM I'm on cd3 and tonight start 4 days of soy isoflavones. Any of you tried them before? 
Dust to everyone! :dust:


----------



## BerlinBetty

NewlyWedFifi said:


> BerlinBetty, I think I've put on close to that amount too. I'm small, I usually wear a size 0 or 2 bur now my belly is round like I'm 3 months pregnant! Can't wait to get my scan to see what's going on in there.

I'm having an ultrasound on the 4th, I'm so freakin excited! And I'm still in shock. The doctor confirmed my pregnancy yesterday. :baby:


----------



## baby1wanted

BerlinBetty said:


> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> BerlinBetty, I think I've put on close to that amount too. I'm small, I usually wear a size 0 or 2 bur now my belly is round like I'm 3 months pregnant! Can't wait to get my scan to see what's going on in there.
> 
> I'm having an ultrasound on the 4th, I'm so freakin excited! And I'm still in shock. The doctor confirmed my pregnancy yesterday. :baby:Click to expand...

Eeeek exciting!!


----------



## JennyBLove

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey ladies its cd 5 for me af is winding down and ive been taking the time to do some online research .. i like the sperm meets egg plan sounds interesting.. i may take some robintium to enhance my cm .. not sure yet will see going to do more research


I was actually taking robitussin or howeverr u spell while I was ovulating cuz I had a cough n cold so maybe that helped :) I heard it helps cm


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's and yer iv done charting and temping before. gave it up cause it was to stressful. I became addicted to it and temping every morning same time is hard with a litteone. But im trying to get a cheap fertility monitor. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol forgot to say i'll be testing the 5th s that is when AF should be due depending on ov. So yer ust put me in for the 5th. :D x x x


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

BerlinBetty said:


> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> BerlinBetty, I think I've put on close to that amount too. I'm small, I usually wear a size 0 or 2 bur now my belly is round like I'm 3 months pregnant! Can't wait to get my scan to see what's going on in there.
> 
> I'm having an ultrasound on the 4th, I'm so freakin excited! And I'm still in shock. The doctor confirmed my pregnancy yesterday. :baby:Click to expand...

Mine is on the 3rd, I can't wait either!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

@CLAIRE - yup thxs for ur advice
... def wont be bd everyday lol.. going to try the smep for this month n see how it goes ..


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey ladies .. here is my update for today 

CD 6 and af is completely over and done with ! yay! let the games begin LOL 
so as i told you guys i went to the docs today just to make sure everything is okay .. doc confirmed everything is ok she discussed my last months cycle and adv that everything looks good considering i get my period every 28 to 30 days and opk showed a positive .. she also adv the cramps that i felt last month was ovulation cramps ..

now i adv her that i was using vaseline as lub and she def said that was a big no no - believe it or not she adv using ky she said its water based - she also adv that there are sex shops that if i call and ask them for a sperm friendly lub they would be able to direct me in the right direction for which one i can purchase .. so ive been online googling some ones that the stores have in stock .. the thing is i wont be using a lot of them prob just rubbing a bit on his peepee and then just a little around my area .

what do u guys think ???


----------



## IsaacRalph

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies .. here is my update for today
> 
> CD 6 and af is completely over and done with ! yay! let the games begin LOL
> so as i told you guys i went to the docs today just to make sure everything is okay .. doc confirmed everything is ok she discussed my last months cycle and adv that everything looks good considering i get my period every 28 to 30 days and opk showed a positive .. she also adv the cramps that i felt last month was ovulation cramps ..
> 
> now i adv her that i was using vaseline as lub and she def said that was a big no no - believe it or not she adv using ky she said its water based - she also adv that there are sex shops that if i call and ask them for a sperm friendly lub they would be able to direct me in the right direction for which one i can purchase .. so ive been online googling some ones that the stores have in stock .. the thing is i wont be using a lot of them prob just rubbing a bit on his peepee and then just a little around my area .
> 
> what do u guys think ???

BB- glad the drs went ok sounds all good! Please please do not use ky, only safe sperm friendly lubes I know are conceive plus by sasmar & preseed both of which you can get of amazon quickly, good luck


----------



## CaptainMummy

Morning ladies.

Nice to hear your appointment went well BB =D

Well after my spotting/pink cm yesterday me and OH ended up dtd last night, not sure that was a gd idea!
When i wiped this morning it was definite red streaked (im assuming it was semen and not cm) and i just felt wet (tmi!) so went to the toilet and there was more (when i wiped)
The only positive is that its not all blood. It would probably go unnoticed if i didnt check cm and didnt bd last night. Im realy hoping af isnt on her way! 

I have been feeling weird the last few days, all dizzy etc, needing to pee more (usually i only pee like 3x a day!) and have been having tiny spells of nausea. 

Not getting my hopes up so will just see what happens with this bleeding and hope it stops! I was rhinking maybe i scratched myself when checking cm or something and made myself bleed? It doesnt look like af blood.

Will be able to have a proper look at everyones posts later this evening as oh is nigtshift again and i hate using my phone!

hope we all have a nice day xx


----------



## Tizy

Hello Girls, 

Well finally AF is officially here so I'm CD1! And this is my first real period since coming off bc. 

_Overview of last month_ 

32 day cycle
O'd CD19/21?
Either a 11 or 13 day LP so all good there
My fertile period will be 6th (my birthday) to 9th October of I O around the same time. This is good because my OH has the week after my birthday off so lots of morning bonking for us! 

Feel a bit more clued up about my cycle now. AND must remember not to miss a day off OPKing just because I'm fed up of waiting! I'm also conscious that my cycle could be completely different from last month too due to coming off BC. 

for BB and anyone else who is interested I read that morning :spermy: are in better condition than evening :spermy: just thought its worth thinking about. 

P.S Still in a mood with my OH so its a good job AF is here!

Han Xxx


----------



## nic18

good luck tizy! & i've heard that about sperm aswell :)! so have a good birthday bonking :haha: sorry AF got you though :hugs:

well girls nothing to report, going swimming and lunch with my sister and grandparents hehe! if anybody is testing today! good luck x


----------



## Tizy

Gosh its really boring at this part of the cycle isn't it!!! 21 days till O! Seems like an age away!!!! X


----------



## mrs_kboy

Sorry AF showed Tizy! FX for this month!! :)
I didnt know that about :spermy: Shame that im not a morning person lol
Ill be waiting til 2nd Oct to test so in 2ww now
Good luck to everyone
xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

Gah I am going nutso here! :whacko: Still no idea what is going on. No AF and nothing but :bfn:'s I have a DR appointment on the 24th so if nothing has happened by then, I am bringing it up.


----------



## jellybean87

hello again, sorry for my total crapness at keeping up with this thread. Will try better :flower:

cd22 for me and I've had a smiley ov test, hoping I actually ov instead of just gearing up for it this time and not ov'ing:dohh: I'm taking it as I will ov in 2 days so testing will be on the 5th Oct.

DH went for his SA and rang the docs last week and the receptionist said it all seems ok, which is good. Unfortunatly we couldn't get in to the dr until the 8th October, and I think in that appt they dicuss what happens next and refer us to the gynae. 

congrats to all the bfp's i've missed and :hugs: to anyone who's af came


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy said:


> Hello Girls,
> 
> Well finally AF is officially here so I'm CD1! And this is my first real period since coming off bc.
> 
> _Overview of last month_
> 
> 32 day cycle
> O'd CD19/21?
> Either a 11 or 13 day LP so all good there
> My fertile period will be 6th (my birthday) to 9th October of I O around the same time. This is good because my OH has the week after my birthday off so lots of morning bonking for us!
> 
> Feel a bit more clued up about my cycle now. AND must remember not to miss a day off OPKing just because I'm fed up of waiting! I'm also conscious that my cycle could be completely different from last month too due to coming off BC.
> 
> for BB and anyone else who is interested I read that morning :spermy: are in better condition than evening :spermy: just thought its worth thinking about.
> 
> P.S Still in a mood with my OH so its a good job AF is here!
> 
> Han Xxx

Sorry AF got you but it's great you've got a proper period off the pill. Hopefully you're OH will see sense and buy you some flowers or choccies to put him back in the good books soon!



Tizy said:


> Gosh its really boring at this part of the cycle isn't it!!! 21 days till O! Seems like an age away!!!! X

Yep! I'm cd 4 and it's seemed like an eternity already!!



NDTaber9211 said:


> Gah I am going nutso here! :whacko: Still no idea what is going on. No AF and nothing but :bfn:'s I have a DR appointment on the 24th so if nothing has happened by then, I am bringing it up.

Sorry you're still in limbo - def bring it up at the appointment



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Nice to hear your appointment went well BB =D
> 
> Well after my spotting/pink cm yesterday me and OH ended up dtd last night, not sure that was a gd idea!
> When i wiped this morning it was definite red streaked (im assuming it was semen and not cm) and i just felt wet (tmi!) so went to the toilet and there was more (when i wiped)
> The only positive is that its not all blood. It would probably go unnoticed if i didnt check cm and didnt bd last night. Im realy hoping af isnt on her way!
> 
> I have been feeling weird the last few days, all dizzy etc, needing to pee more (usually i only pee like 3x a day!) and have been having tiny spells of nausea.
> 
> Not getting my hopes up so will just see what happens with this bleeding and hope it stops! I was rhinking maybe i scratched myself when checking cm or something and made myself bleed? It doesnt look like af blood.
> 
> Will be able to have a proper look at everyones posts later this evening as oh is nigtshift again and i hate using my phone!
> 
> hope we all have a nice day xx

Mmmm not sure hun, definitely doesn't sound like proper AF, hoping it turns out to be a good sign!


----------



## robinson380

Hi everyone I haven't commented in a while but have been reading so I don't get behind on everyones status :) I have my first appt tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## CaptainMummy

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello hun,
> 
> Would love to join, This thread look's very lucky & I could do with loads of that. :D x x x
> 
> Im currently CD11 Due to ov today, tomorrow or next day but im currently NTNP. So not using any OPK's OR charting or temping. I just know my cycle's like the back of my hand lol. x x x
> 
> Iv been TTC for well over 2 year's now for my second little bundle of joy but with no LUCK what so ever. x x x
> 
> Congrat's to all the ladie's who got BFP's and FX'd to the one's waitnig to test or awaiting there period's. :D x x x

Hi Jessica :) Welcome to the group! Its such a lovely supportive place! Hope you enjoy it here xx



NewlyWedFifi said:


> Happy belated birthday, Proud Army Wife! I hope next month is your month!
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be, that sounds like implantation bleeding if you're only 5DPO. Has the bleeding stopped?

I hope so. It has stopped yes. It continued most of today but was only very very light and now my cm is back to clear, there was only the tiniest bit of pink cm when I wped last.



BerlinBetty said:


> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> BerlinBetty, I think I've put on close to that amount too. I'm small, I usually wear a size 0 or 2 bur now my belly is round like I'm 3 months pregnant! Can't wait to get my scan to see what's going on in there.
> 
> I'm having an ultrasound on the 4th, I'm so freakin excited! And I'm still in shock. The doctor confirmed my pregnancy yesterday. :baby:Click to expand...

Eeeek thats so exciting!! Aww I bet you cant wait :D xx



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's girlie's and yer iv done charting and temping before. gave it up cause it was to stressful. I became addicted to it and temping every morning same time is hard with a litteone. But im trying to get a cheap fertility monitor. x x x

My LO is 20 months (nearly) and I agree, its hard to get the sleep you need! SHe actually sleeps fine, through frm 7-6, but I still get up a few times. Especially since we just took the side off her cot 2 nights ago so Im all paranoid! How old is your LO?



NewlyWedFifi said:


> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> BerlinBetty, I think I've put on close to that amount too. I'm small, I usually wear a size 0 or 2 bur now my belly is round like I'm 3 months pregnant! Can't wait to get my scan to see what's going on in there.
> 
> I'm having an ultrasound on the 4th, I'm so freakin excited! And I'm still in shock. The doctor confirmed my pregnancy yesterday. :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is on the 3rd, I can't wait either!Click to expand...

Lovely!! Cant wait to see your scan pics :D Gosh I bet you are super excited hun xx



Tizy said:


> Gosh its really boring at this part of the cycle isn't it!!! 21 days till O! Seems like an age away!!!! X

Lol, I know how you feel! I think it goes by pretty quickly though, so hopefully you can keep busy and wont notice the time flying in! You should plan something lovely for your birthday!!



jellybean87 said:


> hello again, sorry for my total crapness at keeping up with this thread. Will try better :flower:
> 
> cd22 for me and I've had a smiley ov test, hoping I actually ov instead of just gearing up for it this time and not ov'ing:dohh: I'm taking it as I will ov in 2 days so testing will be on the 5th Oct.
> 
> DH went for his SA and rang the docs last week and the receptionist said it all seems ok, which is good. Unfortunatly we couldn't get in to the dr until the 8th October, and I think in that appt they dicuss what happens next and refer us to the gynae.
> 
> congrats to all the bfp's i've missed and :hugs: to anyone who's af came

Thats good news that your OHs results came back clear. Hopefully you see a lovely temp rise and happy BDing!! 



robinson380 said:


> Hi everyone I haven't commented in a while but have been reading so I don't get behind on everyones status :) I have my first appt tomorrow. :thumbup:

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! Let us know how it goes :D

----​
I feel sooo blah today! The light bleeding I was having has stopped, so Im pretty sure its not AF coming! But I have no idea what it was. I still feel dizzy like ALL the time, and as I type, I feel slightly nauseas, although Im sure it will be gone in a minute. 
The other thing which is totally weird for me, is I need to pee like every hour today! Even if Ive had nothing to drink, and when I go its not even alot of pee! But the urge to go is definitely there! Even in my first pregnancy I never had more toilet trips than normal :shrug:

Im actuall quite worried about something... my cervix feels REALLY open. Like its more open today than it has been the whole cycle. I know I have had a baby already but its like freakishly open compared to normal.

I have decided, Im going to POAS tomorrow. I will apparently be 7dpo, and I got a positive at 7dpo last time. Im only using my cheapies though, no FRERs for a while yet!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Well, yesterday I had the all over jelly feeling and barely managed to chart and do a few essential chores, I felt so frizzled. :( My boy cat didn't help by gobbling his dinner and snatching girl cat's dinner and gobbling it, and then puking down an air grate. Had to clean the puke off the grate, then lift the grate and clean it off the bottom of the air duct. :dohh: He also horked up a hairball on the carpet earlier in the day with his lunch, that I had to clean up, too. (Probably that's why he stole girl cat's dinner, because he puked up most of his lunch.)

Oddly enough, yesterday I also felt an increased sex drive feeling, but was too tired to DTD or something with DH. I heard that can happen due to all the blood flow to the lady bits area, either for PMS or PG symptom. I sure wish there were some symptoms that people only ever got with one or the other, so we wouldn't always be left wondering which one was which for a particular cycle.

Today, I'm feeling very emotional. I've had mood swings all over the place and right now I feel anxious, irritable, depressed, and frazzled. :cry:

Today's new symptom is chills (the temp outside got lower, lowered the room temp a bit, I didn't have full covers on, and I woke up feeling cold and crappy - maybe this is why my temp dipped a bit again...or maybe it's implantation happening now as opposed to earlier like I thought...or maybe AF is on her way - it's maddening that there is no way to know until I get a BFP or AF.)

I also had a bit of brown spotting, in the morning and around noon followed by a BM and then the CM returned to gushy clear CM, until a two hours later when I started having bright red spotting. I first noticed a little red spotting during a cervix check (it was a little bit mixed with lots gushy stretchy CM - CP is also high and soft, which could mean PMS or PG), then I had another BM, then a little more red spotting when I wiped, then nothing when wiping but would get more on the finger if I checked (a little red mixed in with the otherwise clear to snot white stretchy CM). I've heard some women get some spotting (even red) after a BM so it could be that...or implantation...or AF coming. AHHHH! :wacko:

I've still got the ab and tummy crunchy stretchy feeling pretty much all the time now, with or without the rapid heart beat, short breath, jelly-legs/etc. I've had the stabby vagina feeling today too. And twinges in my groin area and uterus area. BBs still hurt. Still no nausea, although my body has started to give me bleh signals when eating any sweats (it wants green veggies, eggs, beef, and potatoes). And the cramps have remained mild (usually before my period I get some heavier cramping). Ugh, I don't know whether to doomsay that AF is coming or still be hopeful. I don't think I've ever gotten red spotting before this cycle and I don't usually get brown spotting, more of a brown discharge ramp-up to lots of red that happens swiftly.

I don't know what to think. This TWW is driving me mad. And it goes without saying that I got bfn's the last two days (or the suspense would be over).

FF also taunts me with an ever increasing PG signs meter (I'm up to 69 pts out of 100, today).

And if I normally have a 32 day cycle, I'm a day late, and if I normally have 35 day cycle I won't be late till Fri or Sat. - oh how I wish I'd kept track of my cycles before now. :nope:

What I can't figure is, if I am having implantation today, then what was up with all the symptoms before that? Can fertilization cause a progesterone spike? I don't know...I don't know what to think any more.

The not knowing is driving me so mad, that I almost wish I'd get AF full bore, just to stop the wondering. ](*,)


----------



## SmallTownGal

PS: Hugs to everyone who got AF :hug:

Welcome to Jessica! :flower:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Congrat's to BFP's and sorry to AF arriver's, Big hugs x x x

MrsMurphy2Be (hope I spelt name right) :D thx for welcome and My LO is 2year's 7month's, She went into cotbed (without sides) at 21 month's old (1Y 9M's old) Just before last christmas, Which really does not seem that long ago. Time fly's. Do you have a bed guard? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Portable-And-Folding-Travel-Guard-Safety-Bed-Rail-For-Child-Toddler-/170868926072?pt=UK_Baby_NurseryBedding_RL&var=&hash=item27c894e678 there not that cheap but well worth it and much safer. Less worry. More sleep lol. I didnt have one at first but used to lay out her me to you flip out sofa and fill it with cover's and pillow's so I new she was safe and yes she did roll out a few time's but the height difference was not that much as her bed it very low. :D It really does make life easy and safer for my LO. I have no worries at night now apart from in the winter... wondering if she is covered over lol. Dont want her to ger cold. I understand were your coming from and tracking temping when having a little one and defo new to a bed :D it does make it hard. GL with LO in bed :D hope it goes well. They will learn but they dont understand love em. :D My LO would still roll out of bed if I didnt have the guard lol. Ow and it folds back for though the day. x x x


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey everyone !

hope everyone is having a great day !

CD 7 and guess what !? I FOUND PRESEED LOCALLY HERE AND PURCHASED IT .. im having mixed feelings because its sooo damnnn expensive down here and when i opened the box i found a small tube and applications !! how is that going to last me one cycle ??? 

but the lady who sold it to me advised that it can actually multiple ur chances of conceiving and everyone she has sold it to got preggies off it with in 2 cycles are less .. so not really getting hopes up though !

and its funny i may swtich my doc because for her to recommend ky jelly and everyone i talk to seems to know thats the worst lub u can use i was shocked when my doc said to use that ! even the women who sold me preseed said its just like vaseline ! when i told her i was using vaseleine she advised that it kills sperm instantly and creates a barrier inside

she also advised not to really wash down there too much because ur actually washing away ur natural lubs ...

so today i got home.. hubby got a haircut and he looked oh so good .. tried to attack him and hes like doc said we start cd 8 ! lol i was shocked that he even remembered .. we are going to try the smep this month with preseed .. and i am going to really try and have fun this cycle instead of being so focused on baby making thoughts ..

ill keep everyone posted with the preseed but does anyone have any advice on how to use it ?? i plan to use it ovulation week only 

BB


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

@ tizy .. hubby and i are night owls lol morning bd prob wont happen lol .. i can try and see if hes down wit that .. we have done it in the morning but only when were super horny and didnt get to do it the night before ..


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Welcome jessicaaaa ..


----------



## SmallTownGal

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> ladies... I just went to the toilet, has to pee. Decided to check cm and it was red. Not bright scarlet and it was only a small amount, but wtf!?
> It was in my cm, it wasnt just blood as it was still sort of clear and gloopy (sorry way tmi!) i nearly cried when i seen it!
> 
> Please please dont be AF! Lol, im only cd20... Its waaaay too early! After i peed, there was none when i wiped so what could it be?
> 
> Sorry i feel like i will give u all nightmares all this yucky info.. But im panicking! Haha
> 
> Thanks if you read this =) xxx

Oh, sounds sort of like what I had going on today! It's very upsetting, seeing that red, isn't it? :hugs: FX'd that it's implantation bleed or something!



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I feel sooo blah today! The light bleeding I was having has stopped, so Im pretty sure its not AF coming! But I have no idea what it was. I still feel dizzy like ALL the time, and as I type, I feel slightly nauseas, although Im sure it will be gone in a minute.
> The other thing which is totally weird for me, is I need to pee like every hour today! Even if Ive had nothing to drink, and when I go its not even alot of pee! But the urge to go is definitely there! Even in my first pregnancy I never had more toilet trips than normal :shrug:
> 
> Im actuall quite worried about something... my cervix feels REALLY open. Like its more open today than it has been the whole cycle. I know I have had a baby already but its like freakishly open compared to normal.
> 
> I have decided, Im going to POAS tomorrow. I will apparently be 7dpo, and I got a positive at 7dpo last time. Im only using my cheapies though, no FRERs for a while yet!

Those signs sound hopeful! FX'd for BFP! :dust:

---

BerlinBetty and NewlyWedFifi, I'm very excited for you for your ultrasounds coming up! :happydance:

---

Tizy, hope things shape up with your OH, soon (or at least in time for fertile times)! Sorry AF got you! :hugs:

Good luck with your morning BD-ing plan! :dust:

---

NDTaber, so sorry to hear you are still in limbo! :hugs: Hope you get out of limbo soon (fx'd for bfp)! My hair dresser said she didn't get a bfp until two weeks after her missed period, so maybe bfp is still coming for you.

---

Congrats on bfp opk test, Jellybean :) FX'd that you get that biphasic chart!

---



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey everyone !
> 
> hope everyone is having a great day !
> 
> CD 7 and guess what !? I FOUND PRESEED LOCALLY HERE AND PURCHASED IT .. im having mixed feelings because its sooo damnnn expensive down here and when i opened the box i found a small tube and applications !! how is that going to last me one cycle ???
> 
> but the lady who sold it to me advised that it can actually multiple ur chances of conceiving and everyone she has sold it to got preggies off it with in 2 cycles are less .. so not really getting hopes up though !
> 
> and its funny i may swtich my doc because for her to recommend ky jelly and everyone i talk to seems to know thats the worst lub u can use i was shocked when my doc said to use that ! even the women who sold me preseed said its just like vaseline ! when i told her i was using vaseleine she advised that it kills sperm instantly and creates a barrier inside
> 
> she also advised not to really wash down there too much because ur actually washing away ur natural lubs ...
> 
> so today i got home.. hubby got a haircut and he looked oh so good .. tried to attack him and hes like doc said we start cd 8 ! lol i was shocked that he even remembered .. we are going to try the smep this month with preseed .. and i am going to really try and have fun this cycle instead of being so focused on baby making thoughts ..
> 
> ill keep everyone posted with the preseed but does anyone have any advice on how to use it ?? i plan to use it ovulation week only
> 
> BB

BB, glad you found some Pre-seed locally! :D

From what I've read on it, if you want to use it to help boost your own EWCM or stand in for your own EWCM, you want to use the applicators to insert it inside you before BD. If you just want to use it as lube that won't kill your hubbie's swimmers, then just do what you'd normally do with it.

---

News for me...

Well, even though I felt really depressed and didn't want to eat (I never want to eat when feeling depressed) I felt cravings that would not go away and wound up eating 2 eggs, a whole can of spaghetti-o's with meatballs, and some peanut butter with a tall glass of milk. I'm taking that as a hopeful sign.

Had one teeny tiny spec of pink spotting, and now no more spotting on undies, but when I felt the cervix I came back with a little pink mixed in with the gushy stretchy CM.

I just read that the implantation process could go on from 3 - 5 days, so that gives me hope that my bleed was still IB (or from all the BMs or maybe I scratched my cervix while checking it - I do need to trim my nails again).

I'm pretty sure my temp dip this morning was due to the low room temp and lack of blankets, because I'm running my usual slight fever in the evening here (that's been going on since 8dpo), now that I've got the heat on. Hopefully this morning my temp will be back up a little higher from this mornings.

Still very emotional, one moment laughing my head off at a goofy sitcom, the next feeling like I could just cry.

Also, the stretchy feeling came back with a vengeance after I ate the eggs, and brought with it the heart palps, short breath, dizzy, jelly feeling with a new symptom of feeling like my uterus is rather full. My back ache is also more pronounced. Whatever my body is doing, it wants iron to do it.

I swear, if I wind up not being PG after all these crazy chain yanking symptoms, I'm going to buy a plush uterus (from here: https://iheartguts.com/tag/plush-uterus) and beat the bejeezus out of it with one of those foam Thor hammers they sell in the toy dept. :grr:

And I'm going to start having roller coaster dreams, because I feel like I'm on one. I keep going back and forth from thinking I'm out and AF is on her way for sure, to thinking I've still got a chance and good hopes for an eventual BFP. Ugh. I hate this ride.

Well, at least I know that whatever else happens, I've got a solid luteal phase. 13dpo, almost 14dpo, and no AF yet. That's a relief.

I'm thinking I might save my FRER for when FF says I should test and just use the IC's till then, but IDK, I might break down and use one of the FRER's Sat., we'll see. Or maybe AF will get me before then, who knows.

Ugh, my abdomen feels really bloaty now. When I bend over it feels like it's in the way. Body do not be yanking my chain, here. :growlmad:


----------



## JennyBLove

Hey all i just wanted to add in for all you that use bbt n temp, i actually got the drop in my temp before af was due i think the day of and then it went back up agian n i got my + hpt, so i know there can be a drop when ur preg too something about implantation or something like that, maybe im wrong or maybe it was just coinsedence oops spelling error lol good luck all :) n af cramps were all the syptoms i was getting :)


----------



## baby1wanted

robinson380 said:


> Hi everyone I haven't commented in a while but have been reading so I don't get behind on everyones status :) I have my first appt tomorrow. :thumbup:

Good luck! Let us know how you get on!

----------

MrsMurphy to be - eek good luck POAS and let us know! 

----------

SmallTownGal - sorry you're having such a bad 2WW, hoping it's all worth it for you and you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Morning ladies =)

Well i tested this morning and of course bfn, not surprised there! 

Still feeling urge to pee like all the time though. I still find it hard to believe I even O'd though... My temps are still just above before, like .2 above. It dipped below the coverline again today too, so Im not sure I even Od!

I dont think I will take abother hpt for a while, as my body doesnt know what its doing!

I actually feel like af is on her way, and has a small amount of blood again this morning. I think if AF arrives I am going to book an appointment with my doctor and get some tests done or something. She told me last time to wait till the end of the year, but october is only 2 months away lol.

as for today, its soo miserable and wet! Will probably take dd to soft play or something once oh gets back from his nightshift.

wHat are we all up to today?

Xx


----------



## Tizy

nic18 said:


> good luck tizy! & i've heard that about sperm aswell :)! so have a good birthday bonking :haha: sorry AF got you though :hugs:
> 
> well girls nothing to report, going swimming and lunch with my sister and grandparents hehe! if anybody is testing today! good luck x

Hey Nic, glad your good, I hate all this waiting! 



mrs_kboy said:


> Sorry AF showed Tizy! FX for this month!! :)
> I didnt know that about :spermy: Shame that im not a morning person lol
> Ill be waiting til 2nd Oct to test so in 2ww now
> Good luck to everyone
> xx

Hey MrsKboy! Oooh not long till testing then! The first week of the TWW is rubbish tho isn't it! 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Gah I am going nutso here! :whacko: Still no idea what is going on. No AF and nothing but :bfn:'s I have a DR appointment on the 24th so if nothing has happened by then, I am bringing it up.

Sorry your cycle seems to be messed up NDTaber, defo speak to the doc and try to get some answers. Big hugs. 



jellybean87 said:


> hello again, sorry for my total crapness at keeping up with this thread. Will try better :flower:
> 
> cd22 for me and I've had a smiley ov test, hoping I actually ov instead of just gearing up for it this time and not ov'ing:dohh: I'm taking it as I will ov in 2 days so testing will be on the 5th Oct.
> 
> DH went for his SA and rang the docs last week and the receptionist said it all seems ok, which is good. Unfortunatly we couldn't get in to the dr until the 8th October, and I think in that appt they dicuss what happens next and refer us to the gynae.
> 
> congrats to all the bfp's i've missed and :hugs: to anyone who's af came

Hey Jellybean, nice to have you back! I'll update the front sheet. Good to hear about the smiley face!! Yay. Good luck. 



robinson380 said:


> Hi everyone I haven't commented in a while but have been reading so I don't get behind on everyones status :) I have my first appt tomorrow. :thumbup:

Hello Robinson, glad ya still with us, let us know how you get on at ya appointment. 



SmallTownGal said:


> Well, yesterday I had the all over jelly feeling and barely managed to chart and do a few essential chores, I felt so frizzled. :( My boy cat didn't help by gobbling his dinner and snatching girl cat's dinner and gobbling it, and then puking down an air grate. Had to clean the puke off the grate, then lift the grate and clean it off the bottom of the air duct. :dohh: He also horked up a hairball on the carpet earlier in the day with his lunch, that I had to clean up, too. (Probably that's why he stole girl cat's dinner, because he puked up most of his lunch.)
> 
> Oddly enough, yesterday I also felt an increased sex drive feeling, but was too tired to DTD or something with DH. I heard that can happen due to all the blood flow to the lady bits area, either for PMS or PG symptom. I sure wish there were some symptoms that people only ever got with one or the other, so we wouldn't always be left wondering which one was which for a particular cycle.
> 
> Today, I'm feeling very emotional. I've had mood swings all over the place and right now I feel anxious, irritable, depressed, and frazzled. :cry:
> 
> Today's new symptom is chills (the temp outside got lower, lowered the room temp a bit, I didn't have full covers on, and I woke up feeling cold and crappy - maybe this is why my temp dipped a bit again...or maybe it's implantation happening now as opposed to earlier like I thought...or maybe AF is on her way - it's maddening that there is no way to know until I get a BFP or AF.)
> 
> I also had a bit of brown spotting, in the morning and around noon followed by a BM and then the CM returned to gushy clear CM, until a two hours later when I started having bright red spotting. I first noticed a little red spotting during a cervix check (it was a little bit mixed with lots gushy stretchy CM - CP is also high and soft, which could mean PMS or PG), then I had another BM, then a little more red spotting when I wiped, then nothing when wiping but would get more on the finger if I checked (a little red mixed in with tUhe otherwise clear to snot white stretchy CM). I've heard some women get some spotting (even red) after a BM so it could be that...or implantation...or AF coming. AHHHH! :wacko:
> 
> I've still got the ab and tummy crunchy stretchy feeling pretty much all the time now, with or without the rapid heart beat, short breath, jelly-legs/etc. I've had the stabby vagina feeling today too. And twinges in my groin area and uterus area. BBs still hurt. Still no nausea, although my body has started to give me bleh signals when eating any sweats (it wants green veggies, eggs, beef, and potatoes). And the cramps have remained mild (usually before my period I get some heavier cramping). Ugh, I don't know whether to doomsay that AF is coming or still be hopeful. I don't think I've ever gotten red spotting before this cycle and I don't usually get brown spotting, more of a brown discharge ramp-up to lots of red that happens swiftly.
> 
> I don't know what to think. This TWW is driving me mad. And it goes without saying that I got bfn's the last two days (or the suspense would be over).
> 
> FF also taunts me with an ever increasing PG signs meter (I'm up to 69 pts out of 100, today).
> 
> And if I normally have a 32 day cycle, I'm a day late, and if I normally have 35 day cycle I won't be late till Fri or Sat. - oh how I wish I'd kept track of my cycles before now. :nope:
> 
> What I can't figure is, if I am having implantation today, then what was up with all the symptoms before that? Can fertilization cause a progesterone spike? I don't know...I don't know what to think any more.
> 
> The not knowing is driving me so mad, that I almost wish I'd get AF full bore, just to stop the wondering. ](*,)

Hi SmalltownGal, shame about the bfn's but your not out until the witch arrives so youve still got time yet. Fingers crossed for you. 



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey everyone !
> 
> hope everyone is having a great day !
> 
> CD 7 and guess what !? I FOUND PRESEED LOCALLY HERE AND PURCHASED IT .. im having mixed feelings because its sooo damnnn expensive down here and when i opened the box i found a small tube and applications !! how is that going to last me one cycle ???
> 
> but the lady who sold it to me advised that it can actually multiple ur chances of conceiving and everyone she has sold it to got preggies off it with in 2 cycles are less .. so not really getting hopes up though !
> 
> and its funny i may swtich my doc because for her to recommend ky jelly and everyone i talk to seems to know thats the worst lub u can use i was shocked when my doc said to use that ! even the women who sold me preseed said its just like vaseline ! when i told her i was using vaseleine she advised that it kills sperm instantly and creates a barrier inside
> 
> she also advised not to really wash down there too much because ur actually washing away ur natural lubs ...
> 
> so today i got home.. hubby got a haircut and he looked oh so good .. tried to attack him and hes like doc said we start cd 8 ! lol i was shocked that he even remembered .. we are going to try the smep this month with preseed .. and i am going to really try and have fun this cycle instead of being so focused on baby making thoughts ..
> 
> ill keep everyone posted with the preseed but does anyone have any advice on how to use it ?? i plan to use it ovulation week only
> 
> BB

Morning BB from what I've read about preseed on the TTC boards you don't need to use as much as the packet tells you, apparently it does go alot further than you think so might last a couple of cycles, depending on how much bonking you do. 



JennyBLove said:


> Hey all i just wanted to add in for all you that use bbt n temp, i actually got the drop in my temp before af was due i think the day of and then it went back up agian n i got my + hpt, so i know there can be a drop when ur preg too something about implantation or something like that, maybe im wrong or maybe it was just coinsedence oops spelling error lol good luck all :) n af cramps were all the syptoms i was getting :)

Hi Jenny, glad things are going well for you and that your still hanging around here, nice to see your progress. 



baby1wanted said:


> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I haven't commented in a while but have been reading so I don't get behind on everyones status :) I have my first appt tomorrow. :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck! Let us know how you get on!
> 
> ----------
> 
> MrsMurphy to be - eek good luck POAS and let us know!
> 
> ----------
> 
> SmallTownGal - sorry you're having such a bad 2WW, hoping it's all worth it for you and you get your BFP :hugs:Click to expand...

Hello Baby1wanted, we've got ages to go till O day haven't we! Oh and by the way OH did buy me flowers! Some gorgeous sunflowers, we're back on track now! Lol x
-------------------------
We've not heard from Proudarmywife or Storked about their results! 

And where's LJ? Hope your ok. 

I'm fine here, CD2 so nothing to report. Off to baby group now! See you all later X


----------



## claire1978

Its so hard to keep up with this thread, im rubbish at replying to individuals

Hope everyone is ok

I really dont feel pregnant at all, i have to keep reminding myself, i have no symptoms, i know i shouldnt be moaning about that but with the other 3 i had something, either felt sick, coukdnt brush my teeth, didnt like certain smells, bad skin, hair more greasy, cant think of others but i feel like a fraud, only thing telling me i am is no period :/ other than that theres nothing, hubby keeps joking and saying maybe this one is different from the rest and its twins!!!! Can u imagine
Im debating whether to buy a pregnancy test which is just silly!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Think AF is on her way. Now having some very light bleeding and not just blood in cm.

Grr, why cant i have normal cycles so i dont have to be clueless all the time!?


----------



## Tizy

Oh dear, hugs Mrs M - when did you come off bc? Do you think its down to that? 

Hi Claire, glad you're ok hun. With Roscoe my symptoms like sore BBs only kicked in around 5-6 weeks, theres time for them yet! Are you tired? 

Been to baby group and now home, its miserable outside. XXx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Tizy said:


> Oh dear, hugs Mrs M - when did you come off bc? Do you think its down to that?
> 
> Hi Claire, glad you're ok hun. With Roscoe my symptoms like sore BBs only kicked in around 5-6 weeks, theres time for them yet! Are you tired?
> 
> Been to baby group and now home, its miserable outside. XXx

Its been raining here all day too! 

I got my last injection in December, so it ran out beginning of march. I did get the coil after that but it fell out the day after it got put in. It may be that my body is still trying to regulate itself, but its so frustrating! Lol. Will probs be joining you on a new cycle tomorrow if this keeps up! :dohh:


----------



## Jadey121

Hey all. 

cd12 here... i O'd last month at this time! Not using opks now though so im just guessing lol! Ive been really horny *ahem* the last two days haha! Hopin thats a good sign! Had to have a little nap earlier too ive been so tired lately! 

No other news from me! Kids are at nursery so best start my cleaning! The joys!


----------



## BerlinBetty

NewlyWedFifi said:


> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> BerlinBetty, I think I've put on close to that amount too. I'm small, I usually wear a size 0 or 2 bur now my belly is round like I'm 3 months pregnant! Can't wait to get my scan to see what's going on in there.
> 
> I'm having an ultrasound on the 4th, I'm so freakin excited! And I'm still in shock. The doctor confirmed my pregnancy yesterday. :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is on the 3rd, I can't wait either!Click to expand...

WOW, we are right on target with each other! Sorry I took so long to respond, I've got a double ear infection. 

I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Aw, :hugs: MrsMurphy! If AF comes (and FX'd that she won't), hopefully the doc can shed some light.

---

News for me...

Well, I have a bad feeling that I'm going to be taking the hammer to plushie uterus. :( I'm not out yet and this still isn't what normally happens before AF, but I had two medium-dark brown spots in my liner this morning, light brown in with CM when I wiped (but not when I wiped again, all clear upon all other wiping), and upon checking CP (which is HSO) I got dark pink discharge mixed in with the CM (seemed like half and half). (And my temp only went up .03 deg from yesterday's.) I know this kind of spotting can happen in early PG, esp. around when AF is due, and could be continued IB, but it makes me very nervous.

The early PG signs estimator on FF continues to taunt me by going up to 77 pts. According to them, "80 or more points are 70 to 90% more likely to be pregnancy charts" but I'm feeling very Eeyore. "AF is gonna get me. All those symptoms for nothing~"

Still got that stretchy feeling taunting me, too.

Of course, still bfn on the hpt.

FF has me due to start AF tomorrow. Do I still have a good chance of my spotting being PG spotting and not getting AF? What do you ladies think?


----------



## SmallTownGal

Okay, I'm going nuts here! :wacko: Prepare for more TMI: At 11AM I had a BM followed by a good amount of pink discharge upon wiping (but only a teeny speck when wiping before that after just a pee), and then it lessened on subsequent wipes to just a little. My liner was still clear, btw. Then, I had a gushy feeling just about an hour later and thought for sure AF had got me (it often does come on strong after a BM around AF time)...but the liner is clear and all is clear upon wiping. This spotting is messing with my mind~!!! ](*,)


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

SmallTownGal sorry you're having such a hard time. Don't worry about the BFNs, my BFP didn't come until AF was 2 days late.


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

BerlinBetty said:


> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BerlinBetty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewlyWedFifi said:
> 
> 
> BerlinBetty, I think I've put on close to that amount too. I'm small, I usually wear a size 0 or 2 bur now my belly is round like I'm 3 months pregnant! Can't wait to get my scan to see what's going on in there.
> 
> I'm having an ultrasound on the 4th, I'm so freakin excited! And I'm still in shock. The doctor confirmed my pregnancy yesterday. :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is on the 3rd, I can't wait either!Click to expand...
> 
> WOW, we are right on target with each other! Sorry I took so long to respond, I've got a double ear infection.
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures!Click to expand...

Yes we are! I'm due just one day before you too. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks again so much for your support and advice, NewlyWedFifi! :hugs: :kiss:

(I would be totally losing my mind if not for this group - I love you all! <3 )

I have now just had another gushy feeling combined with an intense "nail on chalkboard" feeling on the right side of my uterus, almost like AF cramps but only on one side (never had that before, very bizarre!) and it felt like someone was scraping a fingernail on the right side of my uterus, hard (it only lasted less than half a minute but it was rather strong)! :shock: I rushed to the bathroom thinking that AF had come and I was just having a weird AF cramp but all is clear on liner and when wiping.

I'm glad AF is not here but this is really weird. It now feels a bit sore in my ab area, next to my hairline at the right. I'm getting a cramping pain running down one side and down the right leg only. Which lasted maybe a minute. My AF cramps have always been across the whole ab region and run down both legs.

I still wouldn't put it past my body to be trolling me, I hate to get my hopes back up...but these are not quite the usual AF symptoms. And now there's the intense stretchy feeling in the tummy and ab area again. And I feel like my hair is standing on end.

I hope AF doesn't come and I get a BFP a couple days after, like you did Fifi! [-o&lt; All the symptoms will be worth it, then.


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

You are so very welcome. Chances are if you're experiencing things you've never experienced before during your monthly cycles then something different is happening! I have everything crossed for you sweetie!


----------



## claire1978

Omg ive just found out my sister in law is pregnant, shes 10 wks, funny thing is we was pregnant together 11 yrs ago with my 1st and her 2nd, im soo chuffed, real life family bump buddy


----------



## angel2010

Oh my, I am awful at keeping up with this thread! Congrats on any BFPs I have missed and hugs to anyone that got AF and good luck to anyone soon to test or O!!.

AFM, I am 7dpo, think I will test super early tomorrow. I don't really have any symptoms outside of my normal pms symptoms (bloat, tired, hungry, spots, headache, some cramps and twinges). The only thing different would be that today in the shower I had a little more lactation than normal. I can normally only get a drop or so out, today I got several drops out (and yes, I randomly squeeze my boobs to see if I get milk:blush:)

Also one thing I read in this thread that I wanted to add to, I think from Jenny B, you can still get a bfp with a temp drop. My temp dropped the day I got my bfp with my son, although not below cover line it went down .4 degrees.


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

I've gone off chicken in a major way. I don't eat red meat so apart from fish and other seafood, I occasionally get my protein from chicken, but as soon as I hit 5 weeks it started tasting absolutely disgusting to me. 
I can no longer tolerate milk either going to have to start looking into lactose free alternatives.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Claire, my SIL is pregnant too, although zhes due ge end of Feb, but Id love to fall pregnant before she has her LO. It will be her 5th!!

Angel, we are both at the same stage (assuming I od) i tested this morning haha but it was pointless :dohh: excited to hear your results!! Good luck xx

Well my extremely light bleeding seems to have stopped, and its not red at all now. When I wipe its like brown (sorry, tmi!) its as if its ge very last stages of AF. Im beginning to think maybe I did hurt myself and made myself bleed when checking. But just because I said that, af will probs get me tomorrow! Havent really had that dizzy feeling as much today, but Ive given up symptom spotting as for all I know it could be an anovulatory cycle, and heres me thinking I have a chance of being pregnant!

x


----------



## SmallTownGal

NewlyWedFifi said:


> You are so very welcome. Chances are if you're experiencing things you've never experienced before during your monthly cycles then something different is happening! I have everything crossed for you sweetie!

I just can't thank you enough, this helps keep my hope alive and me from freaking out. :kiss: I so hope this is implantation stuff going on here! 

I just woke up from a nap, had to use the loo/BM again, had some more straining than usual, and got even more dark pink discharge than last time. My first thought was "oh, crap! Here's AF!" but it never got properly red and only lasted a few wipes and when I checked a half hour later my liner was still clear and I was also clear upon wiping. I've never had spotting like this before that goes away in a few wipes. If I've had a BM around AF time and I got any kind of discharge after it, that was it, "game over", AF was here and unpacking all her bags (it wouldn't stop it would just be the beginning of the flow and the flow would keep going stronger and stronger). That this has now happened twice with BM and still no AF, is deffo unusual. I also still have all the "PMS/PG" symptoms I've been having, and usually when AF starts I feel tired and crappy, but aside from cramps and some fatigue the other symptoms go away when AF starts. Now I've still got the stretchy feeling, and I feel dizzy and really heavy limbed fatigued and have the jelly all over feeling.

Praying this is just a sign of healthy implantation. [-o&lt;



claire1978 said:


> Omg ive just found out my sister in law is pregnant, shes 10 wks, funny thing is we was pregnant together 11 yrs ago with my 1st and her 2nd, im soo chuffed, real life family bump buddy

Aw, that's so cool! :D My mom and aunt were bump buddies with me and my cousin (she was born just a month after me, I believe).



NewlyWedFifi said:


> I've gone off chicken in a major way. I don't eat red meat so apart from fish and other seafood, I occasionally get my protein from chicken, but as soon as I hit 5 weeks it started tasting absolutely disgusting to me.
> I can no longer tolerate milk either going to have to start looking into lactose free alternatives.

It's funny, I crave milk, which is the opposite of how I usually feel (I usually prefer the soy milk, but have only been using it for cereal). In fact, real milk usually makes my allergies flare up, but hasn't done so at all this latter half of the cycle. My allergies have actually been really mild for allergy season. Even with my nose spray, I usually still suffer rather a bit by this point, but I can still totally breath through my nose and haven't had one bout of inner ear funk. This is the nicest "PMS/PG" symptom I've ever had, lol. :haha:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hm, I stood up to talk to DH for a while and now I've got bright orange/red spotting on liner and often (but not always) discharge when wiping, like a very light period that stops and starts (but not quite the right color - it's a funny color), no cramps, with one little clot. I still have the stretchy feeling and full uterus feeling and other symptoms, aside for feeling oddly calm about all this. It is either late or early for AF. (I estimate late by one or two days, FF estimates early by one day.) I'm at 14dpo.

Changed my liner, sat down to update my chart, researched whether anyone has had implantation spotting this weird color (several have had similar and one the exact same thing happen and wound up PG), then I started writing this message. 45 min has elapsed since noticing the spotting/discharge and my liner is clear, totally white.

So, it's not AF, at least not yet, and maybe it is IB. I'll just have to wait and see.

More time has elapsed and I have one little bright orange/red spot on my liner now, and I get more bright orange red when wiping, not a whole bunch ever, some times only a teeny little bit or even nothing. The discharge is very orange sometimes, almost like the pumpkin in the corn of plenty in my signature. It doesn't look or feel right for AF, and when AF comes I never get away with a liner (even on my lighter days, a mere liner would not fly). And I always get the proper cramps the first day, not weird brief half cramps, or little minor twinges that come and go quickly. I get pulsating, across the abdomen, down the legs cramps. At the very least, minor continuous pulsating across the abdomen cramps.

I just took my temp and it's much higher than my AF temps are, even when I have an infection (like an impacted bartholin's gland) raising my temp, even for the evening (all my AF temps were taken in the evening). It's almost a slight fever, and is over a degree higher than my other evening AF temps. This mornings temp was well above the coverline, too.

It's now been nearly 2hrs since I first noticed the spotting, and I still have only the teeny little orange spot in my liner. Definitely not AF, at this time. And I still feel really calm about it. Not sure what's going to happen, whether it will be IB leading to successful PG or turn into AF, but I feel oddly calm about it.

Anybody here ever had bright orange/red IB, out of curiosity?


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

SmallTownGal said:


> Hm, I stood up to talk to DH for a while and now I've got bright orange/red spotting on liner and often (but not always) discharge when wiping, like a very light period that stops and starts (but not quite the right color - it's a funny color), no cramps, with one little clot. I still have the stretchy feeling and full uterus feeling and other symptoms, aside for feeling oddly calm about all this. It is either late or early for AF. (I estimate late by one or two days, FF estimates early by one day.) I'm at 14dpo.
> 
> Changed my liner, sat down to update my chart, researched whether anyone has had implantation spotting this weird color (several have had similar and one the exact same thing happen and wound up PG), then I started writing this message. 45 min has elapsed since noticing the spotting/discharge and my liner is clear, totally white.
> 
> So, it's not AF, at least not yet, and maybe it is IB. I'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> More time has elapsed and I have one little bright orange/red spot on my liner now, and I get more bright orange red when wiping, not a whole bunch ever, some times only a teeny little bit or even nothing. The discharge is very orange sometimes, almost like the pumpkin in the corn of plenty in my signature. It doesn't look or feel right for AF, and when AF comes I never get away with a liner (even on my lighter days, a mere liner would not fly). And I always get the proper cramps the first day, not weird brief half cramps, or little minor twinges that come and go quickly. I get pulsating, across the abdomen, down the legs cramps. At the very least, minor continuous pulsating across the abdomen cramps.
> 
> I just took my temp and it's much higher than my AF temps are, even when I have an infection (like an impacted bartholin's gland) raising my temp, even for the evening (all my AF temps were taken in the evening). It's almost a slight fever, and is over a degree higher than my other evening AF temps. This mornings temp was well above the coverline, too.
> 
> It's now been nearly 2hrs since I first noticed the spotting, and I still have only the teeny little orange spot in my liner. Definitely not AF, at this time. And I still feel really calm about it. Not sure what's going to happen, whether it will be IB leading to successful PG or turn into AF, but I feel oddly calm about it.
> 
> Anybody here ever had bright orange/red IB, out of curiosity?

Your temps sound very promising and the bleeding sounds nothing like AF. This is so exciting!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Just had to pee again, and when I wipe, the discharge was the color of Orange Crush soda! :haha: My DH got a good laugh, when I told him I was excreting Orange Crush. If I wasn't already reassured by Fifi, I would be reassured by the obviously not AF color of this stuff (and there's not *too* much of it). I'm now finding it hilarious.

I've just read that raised progesterone can be a mood elevator, so I'm taking my feeling of calm and finding this weirdness amusing, to be a good sign. I'm feeling hopeful once more. :)


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey Tizy .. I notice you didnt add my test date ... 

Ill be testing for Oct 12th .. thats when my next af is due .. if af doesnt show ill be testin for that date ..

Thanks BB


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

UPDATE FOR TODAY !! so like i advised ill be trying the smep.. today is cd 8 and BD!! i even used a little preseed !! DH didnt even notice but before we dtd I went into bathroom and squirted 1g of it up me .. he went crazy cuz i was so "wet" during dtd i put some on his head tmi..after i told him it was a sperm friendly lub he was more opened to using it !! yayaaa and i laid in bed for 30 mins with butt on pill tilting pelvis .. still laying down ill go to washroom tomorrow and wipe off ..lol

i will use more preseed next week and especially when i get positive on ovulation ill use more those days for now im being causious with how much i use .. cuz that shit is expensive LOL


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

smalltowngal said:


> just had to pee again, and when i wipe, the discharge was the color of orange crush soda! :haha: My dh got a good laugh, when i told him i was excreting orange crush. If i wasn't already reassured by fifi, i would be reassured by the obviously not af color of this stuff (and there's not *too* much of it). I'm now finding it hilarious.
> 
> I've just read that raised progesterone can be a mood elevator, so i'm taking my feeling of calm and finding this weirdness amusing, to be a good sign. I'm feeling hopeful once more. :)

wow this is a good sign !! Baby dust to u 

when are u scheduled to test ???


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks so much for the good luck and dust, BB! :kiss:

Glad to hear the Pre-seed is working out for you and your hubby got on board! Hopefully it will help you get that bfp, this cycle. :dust:

Since I've got the IC's, I'll probably use one of those to test tomorrow. If I don't get bfp, then I'll probably test again with FRER the next day (Sat) since I think I'm more likely to get a bfp then.

I'm feeling even more hopeful that I'm going to get that bfp, eventually, after I got the same intensified stretchy ab crunchy feelings in abs and tummy after eating a bunch of good food tonight, plus I got the usual heart palps, dizziness, and jelly-legs that go with it. I also have a warm tingly feeling in my lower ab area, running across and around where I'd normally feel the painful throbbing period cramps. The warm tingly ab feeling is rather pleasant, and new. I don't think I've felt something like it (the closest thing would be if I applied Bengay to the area).

I called my mom earlier and told her my symptoms, and she said that my Nana (grandma on my dad's side) was very fertile and got PG with each of her four kids very quickly and maybe I inherited her fertility, lol :haha: I sure hope so!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Morning ladies. Think its safe to say AF got me! So that would make it a 22 day cycle, after having a 16 day cycle. Im also thinking that I didnt O either. Think I will be making a little appointmnt with the doctor to see whats up. I dont feel too bad about it really. I would just like to know why my cycles are so incredibly short. Hopefully the fact that this one was longer than the last is a good thing, and maybe i will have a 'normal' cycle this time.. But we shall see!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Aw, sorry AF got you, MrsMurphy :hug:

I think it's a step in the right direction that this cycle was longer than the last for you, and hopefully the trend continues until they reach a good normal length. FX'd that the docs can shed light on what's going on.


----------



## nic18

morning girls! i know i said i wasn't tracking O, but i think its going to happen today! not sure, but just got the feeling! finished AF on 14th, BD 15th,16th,17th,19th and this morning (21st). and will be BDin over weekend aswell so hopefully i've done the trick!

good luck girls :)!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Does anyone know if I should get cd3 bloods taken today on cd1, or wait until cd5? The doctors is shut till tuesday so whats the best day?


----------



## IsaacRalph

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Does anyone know if I should get cd3 bloods taken today on cd1, or wait until cd5? The doctors is shut till tuesday so whats the best day?

Yeah you can have them today cd 1 is fine hun I think cd 5 would be a bit late, between 1-4 is ok, sorry AF got you x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Well I just got back from bloods. Will get results wed/thursday.

What do they even show? I have no clue lol =)


----------



## Tizy

Hey girlies, 

How are we all. I'm incredibly bored at this part of my cycle so just trying to do things to keep me entertained. OH and I are much better now thank goodness, its hard enough with a teenager and a little rugrat in the house without having to worry about him aswel. He was being really sweet last night saying how much he's looking forward to having another baby...made my day. 

I'm off to see my sister this aft, we're staying overnight and meeting some of our cousins for a takeaway and drinks which will be nice. Becuase we're not going out Roscoe's coming too. Holly is off to do her Duke of Edinburgh expedition this weekend so shes a busy bee. 




claire1978 said:


> Omg ive just found out my sister in law is pregnant, shes 10 wks, funny thing is we was pregnant together 11 yrs ago with my 1st and her 2nd, im soo chuffed, real life family bump buddy

Ahhh that'll be nice Claire, my friend is pregnant at the moment but baby is due a xmas so I doubt we'll be pregnant together, maybe for a few weeks (if we're lucky)



angel2010 said:


> Oh my, I am awful at keeping up with this thread! Congrats on any BFPs I have missed and hugs to anyone that got AF and good luck to anyone soon to test or O!!.
> 
> AFM, I am 7dpo, think I will test super early tomorrow. I don't really have any symptoms outside of my normal pms symptoms (bloat, tired, hungry, spots, headache, some cramps and twinges). The only thing different would be that today in the shower I had a little more lactation than normal. I can normally only get a drop or so out, today I got several drops out (and yes, I randomly squeeze my boobs to see if I get milk:blush:)
> 
> Also one thing I read in this thread that I wanted to add to, I think from Jenny B, you can still get a bfp with a temp drop. My temp dropped the day I got my bfp with my son, although not below cover line it went down .4 degrees.

Oooooh good luck testing Angel! Can't wait to hear your news. And thats good to know about the temps. 



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> UPDATE FOR TODAY !! so like i advised ill be trying the smep.. today is cd 8 and BD!! i even used a little preseed !! DH didnt even notice but before we dtd I went into bathroom and squirted 1g of it up me .. he went crazy cuz i was so "wet" during dtd i put some on his head tmi..after i told him it was a sperm friendly lub he was more opened to using it !! yayaaa and i laid in bed for 30 mins with butt on pill tilting pelvis .. still laying down ill go to washroom tomorrow and wipe off ..lol
> 
> i will use more preseed next week and especially when i get positive on ovulation ill use more those days for now im being causious with how much i use .. cuz that shit is expensive LOL

Hey BB, I've added you on the first page. Glad to hear the preseed is helping! Lol at your hubby getting super horny!



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Morning ladies. Think its safe to say AF got me! So that would make it a 22 day cycle, after having a 16 day cycle. Im also thinking that I didnt O either. Think I will be making a little appointmnt with the doctor to see whats up. I dont feel too bad about it really. I would just like to know why my cycles are so incredibly short. Hopefully the fact that this one was longer than the last is a good thing, and maybe i will have a 'normal' cycle this time.. But we shall see!

MrsM !!!! Oh no sorry she got you again. I'm really not sure what the blood work is for but its good that your cycles are at least getting longer, maybe this time you'll get to 28 days. We'll be very close for testing dates too - big hugs. 



nic18 said:


> morning girls! i know i said i wasn't tracking O, but i think its going to happen today! not sure, but just got the feeling! finished AF on 14th, BD 15th,16th,17th,19th and this morning (21st). and will be BDin over weekend aswell so hopefully i've done the trick!
> 
> good luck girls :)!

Hi Nic, gosh you've done well BDing.....excellent stuff, fingers crossed for a lovely June baby!

Sorry if i've missed anyone!!! 

Oh SmalltownGal! I can't believe you're having all those symptoms and still no bfp. Good luck for whenever you're testing hun. X

XXX


----------



## robinson380

Hey Ladies, how is everyone today? Happy Friday!! I am so relieved. I went for my first appt yesterday and I love my doctor. Since we had the mmc in June, she did an "under the table" ultrasound just so we could see the heartbeat since insurance will only pay for 1!!! We did not get to keep a picture but we were able to see little bean and a healthy heartbeat. She also called me in progesterone to begin taking while she waits for the results of my bloodwork too. Of course, I am still very cautious because we saw a heartbeat and healthy bean at 7w4d last time and the baby stopped growing at a little over 9 weeks.


----------



## nic18

tizy i'm exhausted haha! but i know i need to keep going. :) 
hows things with u?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

MrsMurphy2Be Im pretty sure they are to make sure you ovulate and to see what your FSH level's are. It just depends on what doctor put on your blood work's sheet. x x x

Well I ovulated either yesteday or sometime today. Havent been able to BD since yesterday morning as Iv been rally ill with a bug. Feel like crap and to be truthful I think im out this month already but who know's well see. x x x

P.s Sorry haven't had a chance to change Sig with baby dancers member logo but will defo catch u and do it tomorrow hopefully i'll be feeling better by then. x x x


----------



## nic18

good luck jessica x


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Just a quick hello as life is busy busy here - hoping it calms down soon or we're not going to have much BDing time!! Robinson - that's great you got an early US, understand you're nerves of course but hoping this proves to be your sticky rainbow :thumbup:
Hope everyone's ok - have a great weekend everyone


----------



## jellybean87

sorry af got you mrs.murphy


----------



## angel2010

I'm sorry Mrs. Murphy:hugs:

I tested this morning at 8dpo and got a bfn. Its still very early, so I am still in the game!


----------



## Lisasmith

Morning all :) hope all our preggos are doing well :) 2 more temp spikes and I'm officially in the 2ww


----------



## nic18

hope it goes quick lisa!


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks chickey :)


----------



## SmallTownGal

Welp, after all I've been through, AF got me today, after all. The flow still had a weird orange tint in the morning and every now and then I got fluorescent orange/red discharge in the morning, but it now has the proper red tint, it's heavy with some clots and it's coming with very strong AF cramps. So, I'm out. Blah.

I still have a temp above coverline and above the normal period temp, and I've still got the stretchy feeling and other symptoms, esp. after eating, but this seems too heavy for IB. Maybe if it only lasts a day or two, I might still wonder, but I'm assuming this is AF and it will last the standard amount of time.

I read that prenatal vitamins can turn discharge funny colors, and I am taking those, so maybe that was the cause of the funny orange crush color, yesterday. Or maybe that was IB yesterday, and the bean didn't stick.

Perhaps all those symptoms I'd been having this luteal phase were my new PMS symptoms (hormone therapy definitely changed how some things work in my body, since it cured the vestibulitis and since I had more energy in the follicular phase of my cycle than I'd been having the last 4 years). I don't like way the new PMS yanked my chain and had me thinking I could very well be PG, but I'm glad to be rid of the nausea symptom, even though I'm not fond of the burning nipple symptom and the stretchy feeling was rather distracting and chain yanking. Maybe the new PMS symptoms are better for implantation prep and PG health getting off to a good start, though, so maybe it's a blessing in disguise. (Better to have increased than decreased appetite for me).

I still have "being able to ride whatever I want at Disney World/Harry Potter park" as a consolation prize, for not being PG, at this time. And now I also have more time to nest, so that's nice. And I wasn't originally expecting to get PG with C#1, at all (that would have been awfully lucky - I'll be thrilled if it happens within 6 months).

But after all those symptoms, I'm a bit put out to have gotten AF. :growlmad: But I still feel pretty calm. A bit sad. A bit disappointed. Kinda aggravated - All those symptoms for nothing! :grr: Not cool for faking me out CL/uterus, not cool. :trouble:

So, I'm now at CD1. At least the suspense is over, that's a relief. And I now know that I've got a solid luteal phase and that I ovulated (if OPK and temps say I O'd, I'm assuming I did indeed O), so I'm not at square one. Hopefully, it's just a matter of time.

Until then...

https://www.sailorlum.com/corpus_luteum_dartboard.png

PS: Tizy, I'll be taking my HPT on 10/25/12 this next cycle.


----------



## nic18

i know i'm not tracking O this month, but i'm pretty sure it happened today! so i guess its tww for me now :coffee: how boring :haha:! but going to keep BDin just to make sure, incase i'm wrong :)! 
had a weird day today, kind of been in a mood with myself for no reason, although my boobs have shrunk :dohh: as if they were not little enough! kind of took this 'mood' out on my OH for no reason, he sprayed aftershave and i snapped! WTF? physco alert :haha: just having one of those days :wacko: 

hope everyone is ok :) & good luck :flower:


----------



## nic18

sorry af got u smalltowngal! :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Sorry about af :((((

Nic, seems we are in perfect synch!! Woo hoo!!! Your moodiness is probably the shift in hormones, i have been a vile bitch the past few days


----------



## nic18

lisa, i usually get away with being a bitch when AF comes, but i defo cant get away with it in tww :haha: my OH went out to work in a mood text me an hour later and said 'a sorry wouldn't go a miss' i text back saying 'for saying you spray to much aftershave? sorry iain (that wasn't sarcasm btw)' even tho it was sarcasm couldnt be bothered with the argument :haha: so silly sometimes :dohh:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Glad your US went well, Robinson! :D Well wishes for your little bean! :baby:

---

Hope you feel better soon, Jessica! :hugs: Hoping you get a bfp even though you've been ill :dust:

---

FX'd for you on future tests, Angel! :dust:

---

FX'd for you to get those two temp spikes, Lisa!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey girlies 

CD 9 .. and i started testing opk... first time using the ones with the lines ..
so today i did get a line but not as dark as the control line .. i only have 2 digital sticks left and said i would only use it to double check if the lines got darker .. but wow the lines is much harder than the digital to what im used to.. willl see how it goes i have 8 more line tests to use and there from first response - i will bd tomorrow for sure and use preseed .. as the line gets darker ill start to increase the amt of preseed i use - but i kno my hubby loves it LOL by his reaction last nite LOL he didnt kno that i put it up me and he went insane saying that i was superr wet and loved it !lol ..

but cant wait for next week cuz thats when im supposed to ovulate .. prob going to try and bd every day starting thursday to tuesday will see ... cuz our anniversay is next sunday so i know we will be bding like crazy !lol 

just have to try and stay out of arugments so i get my way next week lol

BB


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

@ smalltowngal - sorry about af ! all those symptoms - i guess our body and mind plays tricks with us all the time 

last cycle i kept reading into everything i had and now im just going to go with the flow !


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yeah, BB, that's what I'm going to try to do: go with the flow. I'll just mark my symptoms in case a doc ever wants to know (and just so I get to know my cycles) and not read too much into it, from now on. I don't think I'm going to be particularly hopeful for a particular cycle ever again wrt to symptoms (I never know when my body will pull a fast one). I'll just have to wait without guessing until the :witch: shows or I get a :bfp: *sigh*...I hate waiting. :|


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

YEA .. plus last cycle it was a BIG let down when af showed up .. because i honestly thought i was preggies ! even told my DH before I even tested and we were both let down ..
even though it was our first month trying .. it was still disappointing especially since i had sooo much symptoms .. but this month i decided im not going to be so focused on it .. it will def be in the back of my head but i wont be getting too crazy.. just going to bd a lot more and if it happens it happens 

of course ill be very hopefuly for a bfp but wont put sooo much emotions into it this time 

im sure we will get our bfp soon !


----------



## SmallTownGal

Those darn symptoms won't fool us again!

FX'd for both of us, BB! :dust:

You're encouragement helps me stay positive, thank you. :kiss: I just gotta keep thinking "It'll happen soon enough. No reason to think it won't."

---

News for me...

When AF is having a lighter moment, it's back to looking like Orange Crush! :shock: I'm starting to wonder, if I get a cut and bleed, will that blood be orange tinted too!? :haha:

I decided to look up if anyone else has had this happen with regular AF blood (not IB) and plenty of people have gotten this strange orange-y AF. According to this site (https://www.justanswer.com/ob-gyn/1r2wz-cause-orange-ish-red-menstrual-blood.html) AF blood goes orange because of there being a lot of CM mixed in with it. I have had a lot of CM this latter half of the cycle, and I think it might be because I've been drinking all that milk (it's a known phlegm producer for me, which would also effect my CM) or maybe 'increased CM during the luteal phase and AF time' is just one of the new changes to my cycles that has happened after the hormone treatments "rebooted" me, or perhaps a combo of both.

So, now I know if I see orange discharge, it might just be normal light AF blood for me. But it was still too spotty to call a proper period yesterday, I think. I won't be shocked if I see it next cycle (it sure is funny lookin', though!)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Afternoon Ladies :)

Its very quiet in here today, although Im assuming everyone is busy busy as its the weekend! Have been swimming with dd this morning, and she has been asleep for an hour now, so Im relaxing :D

Today I classed as cd2 for me, bleeding started yesterday (all be it very light) although today I havent even been bleeding :doh: When I wipe, there is a bit of blood, but its more browny than just red, and its definitely not nearly as heavy as a normal period. On FF, I dont even want to class it as "light" as its not even leaving my body until I wipe. I probably shouldnt have went for my bloodtest yesterday as maybe AF hasnt properly arrived yet?

Ohhh I dont know. When I call to get the results back, what do I say? SHould I ask for numbers, or should I make an appointment with GP so she can go through it with me? Need to buy more OPKs as I only have about 10 left, and Im going to start using them straight after bleeding stops. 

I dont know whats going on anymore, ARRGHHH!


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Sorry AF got you SmallTownGal. Your cycle really did troll you with all those symptoms. I'm rooting for you. Can't until you get your BFP.

AFM, my nausea is very, very mild and I'm able to eat properly which is a blessing. I've been swapping notes with my sister-in-law who is 2 weeks ahead of me. She has a daughter already and so her help and advice is invaluable. Patiently waiting for my first appointment. 11 days to go.


----------



## NDTaber9211

Well, ladies, I think I may be out for a long time... My husband went in for his latest pet/ct scan to see if he was still in remission and... they scans showed some activity. His Hodgkin's Lymphoma seems to be back:sad2:

He goes in for a surgical biopsy on Wednesday to see what's going on....

If he has relapsed, all of our focus needs to be on his battle and we can't baby make while he's going through chemo. We will be out for at least another year...

I am... I just don't know what I am... Disbelief, numb, soul crushingly sad and absolutely terrified.... :cry:

I'll keep everyone posted on what is going on. Please keep your fingers crossed that whatever is showing up on his scans isn't cancer related. :nope:


----------



## nic18

NDtaber, i am so so sorry hun :hugs: ! my fx it is nothing cancer related. 
PM if you need to talk xx


----------



## SmallTownGal

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Afternoon Ladies :)
> 
> Its very quiet in here today, although Im assuming everyone is busy busy as its the weekend! Have been swimming with dd this morning, and she has been asleep for an hour now, so Im relaxing :D
> 
> Today I classed as cd2 for me, bleeding started yesterday (all be it very light) although today I havent even been bleeding :doh: When I wipe, there is a bit of blood, but its more browny than just red, and its definitely not nearly as heavy as a normal period. On FF, I dont even want to class it as "light" as its not even leaving my body until I wipe. I probably shouldnt have went for my bloodtest yesterday as maybe AF hasnt properly arrived yet?
> 
> Ohhh I dont know. When I call to get the results back, what do I say? SHould I ask for numbers, or should I make an appointment with GP so she can go through it with me? Need to buy more OPKs as I only have about 10 left, and Im going to start using them straight after bleeding stops.
> 
> I dont know whats going on anymore, ARRGHHH!

Sorry your cycle is giving you troubles! How frustrating! :hugs: It's just awful not knowing what's going on. 

Hm, I'd probably ask for the numbers and make an appt to go over it with the doc. But if you think the numbers would just worry you, then I'd make an appt with the doc and just go over them with them.



NewlyWedFifi said:


> Sorry AF got you SmallTownGal. Your cycle really did troll you with all those symptoms. I'm rooting for you. Can't until you get your BFP.
> 
> AFM, my nausea is very, very mild and I'm able to eat properly which is a blessing. I've been swapping notes with my sister-in-law who is 2 weeks ahead of me. She has a daughter already and so her help and advice is invaluable. Patiently waiting for my first appointment. 11 days to go.

Aw, that's so sweet, thank you! :kiss: :hugs:

Glad you aren't having too much nausea :)

So excited for your appt!



NDTaber9211 said:


> Well, ladies, I think I may be out for a long time... My husband went in for his latest pet/ct scan to see if he was still in remission and... they scans showed some activity. His Hodgkin's Lymphoma seems to be back:sad2:
> 
> He goes in for a surgical biopsy on Wednesday to see what's going on....
> 
> If he has relapsed, all of our focus needs to be on his battle and we can't baby make while he's going through chemo. We will be out for at least another year...
> 
> I am... I just don't know what I am... Disbelief, numb, soul crushingly sad and absolutely terrified.... :cry:
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted on what is going on. Please keep your fingers crossed that whatever is showing up on his scans isn't cancer related. :nope:

Oh, I'm so sorry you've got this going on! :hugs: FX'd that it isn't cancer related!

I have you both in my prayers. :hug:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thanks smalltowngal and sorry to hear AF got you. FX'd for this cycle hay. x x x


----------



## Lisasmith

Massive big hugs honey :( that's so rough. I have everything crossed for you and your hubby xxx


----------



## Jadey121

So sorry ndtaber... big hugs xox

So im on cd15 im sure i have O'd already i did on cd11 last month. My boobs were aching and loads of cm the last three days so its one of them lol. We have bd'd near enough everyday so if i was right then we have covered it. 
Ive had a stressful few days to say the least.. I handed in my notice to vacate the house that im in and my landlord hit the roof saying i stiffed him by not telling him i was viewing other houses!!! Not that its any of his pissing business. Anyway i have found the perfect home and shall be moving 14th Oct im sooo excited!! :-D

Its a bit quiet here today! Maybe everyone is scoffing their sunday roasts lol xx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey Ladies .. here is my update so far .. so like i told everyone I am doing the smep (or trying too lol) Since af ended I have been BDing every other day ... Im on cd 11 and starting Monday it should be my fertile week and I should "O" this friday to sunday roughly .. last cycle I got smiley face on cd16 .. so def expecting a positive this week .. this week will be a lot of bding happening !

but so far I have BD CD 8 , CD 10 and plan to bd every other day until a i get a smiley face and then 3 times in a row skip a day and do it every other day until af is expected ..

I dont want to talk to quick but i have a good feeling about this month : ) time will tell 

BB


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

LADIESSS I NEED SOME ADVICE HERE ..

I think i brought this topic up last month but i am still a little concerned ..

so for the last bding sessions i kepy my butt on a pilliow for 20 to 30 mins and fell a sleep with out wiping myself off tmi .. but i notice and some points of the night i would wake up and me soaked with semen or god knows what .. so i am not sure if this is the sperm coming out of me or what.. and even this morning i peed and a long stringy thing came out of me.. should i assume this is the sperm coming out of me and my body rejecting it .. should i bd again tonite to compensate for the stuff that came out of me this morning ?? but also i ended up waking up in the middle of night to wipe myself off because there was just way too much leaking happening lol 

what should i do ?? should i be worried ... does this happen to yall ?? any advice would be great thanks ladies 

BB


----------



## ProudArmyWife

its not the sperm falling out to my knowledge it is just the semen aka the fluid the sperm travel in. i may be completely wrong but that is just my understanding. i always have this after as well i think its totally normal


----------



## SmallTownGal

Jadey, congrats on finding the perfect home! :D

Baby dust for you! :dust:

---

BB, sounds like you are doing well, hope this is your cycle! :dust:

It's totally normal to have seminal fluid leak out like that, even a day after (this happens with me, as well, and I think it happens with most people, as FF has a whole faq question about how to tell the diff between 'semen leaking out from the night before' and one's own EWCM). The sperm (that are good enough swimmers) are already in your cervix or farther up when that stuff leaks out, so you needn't worry. :winkwink: You've also got your own CM and the pre-seed that would be adding to the leakage. Your body just needs to clean out the "used" seminal fluid and pre-seed, that's all. You're okay.

---


Nothing new for me except that my AF seems to be petering out earlier than I'm used to, but I read that your length of AF can change and that be totally normal after being "hormonally rebooted" (as has apparently happened with me after my hormone treatments, and also happens to some people after PG).


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Just catching up on things after a weekend away.

NDTaber - so sorry to hear about your husband, can't imagine what you must be feeling right now. Sending you hugs and keeping everything crossed that you get better news from the biopsy. We're all rooting for you on here :hugs2:

Hope everyone else is ok, I'm on cd8 and yesterday finished 5 days of soy isoflavones - first time using in an attempt to regulate my unruly cycles! So keeping Fx'd that my ticker below is wrong and that this cycle won't last 42 days like the last one!!


----------



## Lisasmith

BB don't worry about the leakage, that's normal. The swimmers swim out of the fluid and start making their way pretty quickly. Your body is just getting rid of the fluid etc


----------



## angel2010

Sorry AF came Smalltowngal and Mrs. Murphy
Good luck luck to anyone waiting to O and to all of those in the tww.



NewlyWedFifi said:


> Sorry AF got you SmallTownGal. Your cycle really did troll you with all those symptoms. I'm rooting for you. Can't until you get your BFP.
> 
> AFM, my nausea is very, very mild and I'm able to eat properly which is a blessing. I've been swapping notes with my sister-in-law who is 2 weeks ahead of me. She has a daughter already and so her help and advice is invaluable. Patiently waiting for my first appointment. 11 days to go.

It must be nice to have her so close in your pregnancy so you have someone to go through it with.



NDTaber9211 said:


> Well, ladies, I think I may be out for a long time... My husband went in for his latest pet/ct scan to see if he was still in remission and... they scans showed some activity. His Hodgkin's Lymphoma seems to be back:sad2:
> 
> He goes in for a surgical biopsy on Wednesday to see what's going on....
> 
> If he has relapsed, all of our focus needs to be on his battle and we can't baby make while he's going through chemo. We will be out for at least another year...
> 
> I am... I just don't know what I am... Disbelief, numb, soul crushingly sad and absolutely terrified.... :cry:
> 
> I'll keep everyone posted on what is going on. Please keep your fingers crossed that whatever is showing up on his scans isn't cancer related. :nope:

I am sorry to hear this. I will be thinking about you all.



Jadey121 said:


> So sorry ndtaber... big hugs xox
> 
> So im on cd15 im sure i have O'd already i did on cd11 last month. My boobs were aching and loads of cm the last three days so its one of them lol. We have bd'd near enough everyday so if i was right then we have covered it.
> Ive had a stressful few days to say the least.. I handed in my notice to vacate the house that im in and my landlord hit the roof saying i stiffed him by not telling him i was viewing other houses!!! Not that its any of his pissing business. Anyway i have found the perfect home and shall be moving 14th Oct im sooo excited!! :-D
> 
> Its a bit quiet here today! Maybe everyone is scoffing their sunday roasts lol xx

Good luck, hope the tww flies for you!



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> LADIESSS I NEED SOME ADVICE HERE ..
> 
> I think i brought this topic up last month but i am still a little concerned ..
> 
> so for the last bding sessions i kepy my butt on a pilliow for 20 to 30 mins and fell a sleep with out wiping myself off tmi .. but i notice and some points of the night i would wake up and me soaked with semen or god knows what .. so i am not sure if this is the sperm coming out of me or what.. and even this morning i peed and a long stringy thing came out of me.. should i assume this is the sperm coming out of me and my body rejecting it .. should i bd again tonite to compensate for the stuff that came out of me this morning ?? but also i ended up waking up in the middle of night to wipe myself off because there was just way too much leaking happening lol
> 
> what should i do ?? should i be worried ... does this happen to yall ?? any advice would be great thanks ladies
> 
> BB

I think it is only the semen and not the swimmers escaping.

AFM, I tested at 8dpo and got a bfn. I tested this morning at 10dpo and I am pretty sure I got a faint positive. The line showed up within three minutes, has pink color and now that it is dry, I can still see the line at arms length. I am going to test again tomorrow. FX it is darker!


----------



## Lisasmith

Omg show me!!!


----------



## angel2010

Lisasmith said:


> Omg show me!!!

Me? I have a thread in the test gallery, I feel like you can't really see it, but here it is. I will post what I get tomorrow as well.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1198471-10dpo-test-can-anyone-else-see-line.html


----------



## Lisasmith

I'll go check the test gallery


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats angel2010! :happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hurrah Angel, Congrats!


----------



## SmallTownGal

angel2010 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Omg show me!!!
> 
> Me? I have a thread in the test gallery, I feel like you can't really see it, but here it is. I will post what I get tomorrow as well.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1198471-10dpo-test-can-anyone-else-see-line.htmlClick to expand...

Oh, I see it! It's faint but it's there. Whoo-hoo! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tizy

Hello Girls, 

I've had a read over the posts and caught up on everything!

NDTaber I'm so sorry to hear that you think there might be a return in your husbands condition. Keep us posted and let us know whats going on, I hope wednesday brings good news. 

Angel!!! Congratulations hun! Looks like you have the last :bfp: for September. We never did hear from Storked, Proudarmywife or DCMw. Keep us posted how the lines progress. 

Well we went away for the weekend and have had a busy time. We went shopping and I got myself a few bits for my birthday! We also bought a new laptop because mine is broken...so thats a nice treat. I can't remember the last time I bought anything for myself. 

Not much else to report really. I'll update the front page today.

Please can everyone who hasn't give me their testing dates for October. Thanks Xxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Happy Birthday, Tizy! :flower: :dance:

My new official test date is 10/25/12 (but I probably will test at least once earlier than that, lol)


----------



## Tizy

Lol - Its not my birthday until 6th October! But thanks X I'll update the front sheet. x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Glad you had a nice weekend Tizy =)

I have no idea what my testing date will be haha. AF is still lingering here, although its not been a normal AF at all :S hopefully i get blood results back on wednesday.

Angel, thats definitely the beginning of a bfp, congrats!! 

Well its a horrible day here, and ive beem watching rhyme rocket all morning, really need to get out and go sonewhere, but havent decided yet!


----------



## IsaacRalph

My testing date/af due 16 tiz! Catch up laterz at work x


----------



## Bea1986

Hi, please may I join? I will be hopefully testing on friday 12th October. It is our third cycle ttc for baby number 1.
Congratulations to all of the bfp's so far!x


----------



## Tizy

Hi Bea, welcome!

Please tell us about yourself and your family.....

have you been using any methods for TTC?

Best of luck for October, I've added you to the front list. XXX


----------



## nic18

congrats angel :)! glad you got some nice things tizy :)! & welcome bea :flower:

soo last night i had the BFP dream haha. this has never happened before! and yesterday had pains in lower abdomen right and left, but at different times, and earlier on had a pain right in the middle & my nipples hurt when you touch them? i don't usually have anything 'symptoms' and havent BD since 21st :dohh: but i have told OH we are BDin tonight weather he is tired or not :haha:! not wanting to get my hopes up or anything. 

x


----------



## robinson380

Cathching up on all the baby dancers....Congratulations Angel on you BFP!!! NDTaber-thinking of you and your husband sending good vibes and hugs your way! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hey Hey Ladies :wave:
Been MIA for a little bit so gotta catch up.
Qucik update not to much happening over here AF offically left yesterday so now just relaxing and having lots of bedroom fun with DH. We are not tracking or anything this month just going with the flow. This is now our first offical cycle after coming off BC so we will see but i dont want to stress myself out about it so thats why im not charting or temping or anything. My october date will be the 20th which is the day after AF is due. This month i will not be testing early. Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust: Let october be our month :thumbup:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's.

I have some really great news but dont wanna jinx it untill iv been there and it's been confirmed & no it's not a BFP lol. I wished. But it is great news. I will be able to tell you on the 12th of oct. Long way but worth it. :D x x x

How are you all. x x x

Congrat's to test line FX'd it get's darker for you hun. x x x


----------



## Bea1986

Tizy said:


> Hi Bea, welcome!
> 
> Please tell us about yourself and your family.....
> 
> have you been using any methods for TTC?
> 
> Best of luck for October, I've added you to the front list. XXX

:hi: thanks for welcoming me :)

I am 25 and my dh is 26, we've been married for just over a year and we are on cycle 3 of ttc for baby number one. For the last 2 cycles we tried conceive plus and bd'ed every day around what I thought was my fertile week. Been so disappointed with the bfn's and af, even though I know we havent been trying that long, its still upsetting.
This month we are trying preseed and I am using opks and temping, and SMEP, so going all out lol :haha:

Good luck to all you ladies, hoping to see lots of bfp's on this thread :) x


----------



## Jadey121

Tizy said:


> Lol - Its not my birthday until 6th October! But thanks X I'll update the front sheet. x

What a fab day to be born on.... my first borns birthday too he will be 4. lol. B-)


----------



## angel2010

Here is a pic of this mornings tests if anyone wants to see. Still waiting for dark lines.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...one-else-see-line-update-pg3-post-26-a-3.html


----------



## SmallTownGal

LOL, well Happy Early B-day Prezzies, then, Tizy! :winkwink:

---

Welcome, Bea1986! :flower:

---

Can't wait to hear your good news, Jessica!

---



angel2010 said:


> Here is a pic of this mornings tests if anyone wants to see. Still waiting for dark lines.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...one-else-see-line-update-pg3-post-26-a-3.html

I think that's a pretty good (albiet light) line on the IC test! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mrs_kboy

Congrats angel can deffo see the line!! :)

Tizy you got me down for the 2nd of sept? lol it Oct 2nd :haha:

just to update not much happening my end atm just plodding along waiting.....
why does the 2ww seem to go on for ever!!

Hope all you ladies are ok, FX for lots of BFPs in october!
xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay angel!!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

angel2010 said:


> lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> omg show me!!!
> 
> me? I have a thread in the test gallery, i feel like you can't really see it, but here it is. I will post what i get tomorrow as well.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1198471-10dpo-test-can-anyone-else-see-line.htmlClick to expand...

omg !! Congratz hun thats def a bfp right there !!!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey ladies .. here is update for me today ...

CD 12 !! getting excited because this is supposed to be my fertile week and today I am starting to see egg white cm on undies .. im expecting positive opk between thursday and friday .. i was doing the opk wit the lines but the lines are sooo damnnn hard to read.. props to those doing the opk wit the lines .. switching back to digital prob tomorrow .. but the opk with the lines i notice it is getting darker than my prev tests .. 

so planning on BDing tonite just patiently waiting for hubby to get home so i can attack him.. this week will be a lot of me attacking him since he doesnt know i am doing the opk still ..

Im happy because our anniversary is this sunday and we will be bding anyways because we are sooo happy that we have made it 8 years together .. so let the bding begin..

forgot to mention I plan on using preseed every day this week when we bd 

i honestly cant wait to be preggies yall .. learning every day to have patience 

BB


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck honey! That egg white means the big o is just around the corner so def keep up the :sex:


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Congrats Angel!


----------



## LizzieJane

Morning Ladies :wave:

Look at all the BFPs! Congratulations everyone!! Wonderful news :)

Been on holiday for a week and just catching up...

Belated Happy Birthday Tizy! :cake: did you have a nice day? 

Hi Bea, welcome to the baby dancers! :flower: good luck for cycle three! 

Jadey, congrats on finding a new home! 

NDTaber, I am so so sorry :( :hugs: my thoughts are with you and your husband.

MrsMurphy, did you get your results back? sorry your cycles are messing you about, I know the feeling :growlmad:

BB - yay for the EWCM! 8 years, congratulations! have you got any plans for the weekend? 

Hubs and I had a wonderful relaxing week away. Sadly I did not ovulate, I really hoped that with a week of relaxation it might happen but alas not. CD 49 today :dohh: lots of EWCM recently... not sure what to think about this anymore. If I ever get a temp rise, I shall jump out of bed and do a happy dance :dance: at 5.30am and then pounce on hubs :haha:

Anyway it is six weeks till my appointment and I am going to focus on loosing some holiday (and pre holiday) pudge!!

:dust: to all the baby dancers!! LJ xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Quick question ladies, is cd5 too early for a positive opk? I got one this afternoon but its seems a bit fast! Im only on cd5 :-S

Anyone else had this? I havent had a positive opk since ttc, 2 months ago. This is 3rd cycle trying, last 2 have been 16 and 22 days but i dont think I od on either.

Hope everyone is well, will have a proper catch up later tonight =)


----------



## baby1wanted

Bea1986 said:


> Hi, please may I join? I will be hopefully testing on friday 12th October. It is our third cycle ttc for baby number 1.
> Congratulations to all of the bfp's so far!x

Hi Bea, welcome to the group!



ProudArmyWife said:


> Hey Hey Ladies :wave:
> Been MIA for a little bit so gotta catch up.
> Qucik update not to much happening over here AF offically left yesterday so now just relaxing and having lots of bedroom fun with DH. We are not tracking or anything this month just going with the flow. This is now our first offical cycle after coming off BC so we will see but i dont want to stress myself out about it so thats why im not charting or temping or anything. My october date will be the 20th which is the day after AF is due. This month i will not be testing early. Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust: Let october be our month :thumbup:

Sorry AF got you hun, :hugs2: Let's hope October is our lucky month!



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's.
> 
> I have some really great news but dont wanna jinx it untill iv been there and it's been confirmed & no it's not a BFP lol. I wished. But it is great news. I will be able to tell you on the 12th of oct. Long way but worth it. :D x x x
> 
> How are you all. x x x
> 
> Congrat's to test line FX'd it get's darker for you hun. x x x

Ooh I'm intrigued Jessica! Glad you've had good news though :thumbup:



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies .. here is update for me today ...
> 
> CD 12 !! getting excited because this is supposed to be my fertile week and today I am starting to see egg white cm on undies .. im expecting positive opk between thursday and friday .. i was doing the opk wit the lines but the lines are sooo damnnn hard to read.. props to those doing the opk wit the lines .. switching back to digital prob tomorrow .. but the opk with the lines i notice it is getting darker than my prev tests ..
> 
> so planning on BDing tonite just patiently waiting for hubby to get home so i can attack him.. this week will be a lot of me attacking him since he doesnt know i am doing the opk still ..
> 
> Im happy because our anniversary is this sunday and we will be bding anyways because we are sooo happy that we have made it 8 years together .. so let the bding begin..
> 
> forgot to mention I plan on using preseed every day this week when we bd
> 
> i honestly cant wait to be preggies yall .. learning every day to have patience
> 
> BB

Sounds good BB and happy anniversary for Sunday - enjoy all your BDing!



LizzieJane said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> Look at all the BFPs! Congratulations everyone!! Wonderful news :)
> 
> Been on holiday for a week and just catching up...
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday Tizy! :cake: did you have a nice day?
> 
> Hi Bea, welcome to the baby dancers! :flower: good luck for cycle three!
> 
> Jadey, congrats on finding a new home!
> 
> NDTaber, I am so so sorry :( :hugs: my thoughts are with you and your husband.
> 
> MrsMurphy, did you get your results back? sorry your cycles are messing you about, I know the feeling :growlmad:
> 
> BB - yay for the EWCM! 8 years, congratulations! have you got any plans for the weekend?
> 
> Hubs and I had a wonderful relaxing week away. Sadly I did not ovulate, I really hoped that with a week of relaxation it might happen but alas not. CD 49 today :dohh: lots of EWCM recently... not sure what to think about this anymore. If I ever get a temp rise, I shall jump out of bed and do a happy dance :dance: at 5.30am and then pounce on hubs :haha:
> 
> Anyway it is six weeks till my appointment and I am going to focus on loosing some holiday (and pre holiday) pudge!!
> 
> :dust: to all the baby dancers!! LJ xx

Sorry you're having such a long cycle :-( Hope you get some answers at your appointment. :hugs:


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm back!!! Dr. confirmed it was a CP and when he did blood test my hcg was 1 so he said I should cycle as normal... And I do believe I am! He wanted me to wait a cycle before ttc again but I'm too impatient! I'm pretty sure I am about to 'O' and start the 2 week wait. BBT dropped .5 degrees this morning so if it's up tomorrow we'll know... Hoping I get a sticky baby this time!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck sweetheart <3


----------



## robinson380

:dust:


Ciaramystic said:


> I'm back!!! Dr. confirmed it was a CP and when he did blood test my hcg was 1 so he said I should cycle as normal... And I do believe I am! He wanted me to wait a cycle before ttc again but I'm too impatient! I'm pretty sure I am about to 'O' and start the 2 week wait. BBT dropped .5 degrees this morning so if it's up tomorrow we'll know... Hoping I get a sticky baby this time!!!

:dust: to you!!!


----------



## SmallTownGal

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies .. here is update for me today ...
> 
> CD 12 !! getting excited because this is supposed to be my fertile week and today I am starting to see egg white cm on undies .. im expecting positive opk between thursday and friday .. i was doing the opk wit the lines but the lines are sooo damnnn hard to read.. props to those doing the opk wit the lines .. switching back to digital prob tomorrow .. but the opk with the lines i notice it is getting darker than my prev tests ..
> 
> so planning on BDing tonite just patiently waiting for hubby to get home so i can attack him.. this week will be a lot of me attacking him since he doesnt know i am doing the opk still ..
> 
> Im happy because our anniversary is this sunday and we will be bding anyways because we are sooo happy that we have made it 8 years together .. so let the bding begin..
> 
> forgot to mention I plan on using preseed every day this week when we bd
> 
> i honestly cant wait to be preggies yall .. learning every day to have patience
> 
> BB

Glad to hear things are going well, and way to go on 8 years, BB! :thumbup: :flower:

Dust for the BDing! :dust:

Patience is so hard, sometimes, isn't it?



LizzieJane said:


> Hubs and I had a wonderful relaxing week away. Sadly I did not ovulate, I really hoped that with a week of relaxation it might happen but alas not. CD 49 today :dohh: lots of EWCM recently... not sure what to think about this anymore. If I ever get a temp rise, I shall jump out of bed and do a happy dance :dance: at 5.30am and then pounce on hubs :haha:
> 
> Anyway it is six weeks till my appointment and I am going to focus on loosing some holiday (and pre holiday) pudge!!
> 
> :dust: to all the baby dancers!! LJ xx

Aw, sorry to hear you still didn't O :( If you are getting EWCM, it seems like your body wants to O. Maybe it will soon. FX'd for O! I have faith that if nothing else the doc will be able to help you. Hang in there! :hugs: 

"Yay!" for having a great relaxing holiday with your hubs, though. That's always nice. :flower:



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Quick question ladies, is cd5 too early for a positive opk? I got one this afternoon but its seems a bit fast! Im only on cd5 :-S
> 
> Anyone else had this? I havent had a positive opk since ttc, 2 months ago. This is 3rd cycle trying, last 2 have been 16 and 22 days but i dont think I od on either.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, will have a proper catch up later tonight =)

Well, that's earlier than I would expect, but I've heard of that happening, esp. with irregular short cycles. I'd take it as a positive sign. Perhaps your body is gonna get back on track now. FX'd that is the case!



Ciaramystic said:


> I'm back!!! Dr. confirmed it was a CP and when he did blood test my hcg was 1 so he said I should cycle as normal... And I do believe I am! He wanted me to wait a cycle before ttc again but I'm too impatient! I'm pretty sure I am about to 'O' and start the 2 week wait. BBT dropped .5 degrees this morning so if it's up tomorrow we'll know... Hoping I get a sticky baby this time!!!


Glad to hear you are back on the horse and FX'd for a sticky bean! :dust: Extra dust! :dust:

---

News for me...

AF just ended today, so now I await O. Hopefully DH isn't a butthead around O time, like he has been the last couple of days. :| He's made his apologies and is renewing his efforts to avoid buttheadishness, so that's good.

The change in season has us both feeling a bit bummed and tweaky - we don't like these shorter, cold days. We wouldn't do well in Alaska, that's for sure!

I've been trying to focus on the upcoming holiday to Florida, though (and getting DH to look at the bright side and do the same). A little extra summer, is coming our way.

With TTC, hopefully now that I have had a month to try out my methods and charting, it will just be a habit going on in the background while I continue to nest and do hobbies and live. I'd like to get PG sooner rather than later, but I'm trying to be patient and have confidence that it will happen before too long, if we keep plugging away at it. I think if I knew when it was going to happen, I'd have any easier time being patient and waiting for it, though, lol. I'm not a big fan of suspense - I've been known to flip to the end of a book to see what happens before getting there. :haha:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Quick question ladies, is cd5 too early for a positive opk? I got one this afternoon but its seems a bit fast! Im only on cd5 :-S
> 
> Anyone else had this? I havent had a positive opk since ttc, 2 months ago. This is 3rd cycle trying, last 2 have been 16 and 22 days but i dont think I od on either.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, will have a proper catch up later tonight =)

Hey hun.. do me a favour and try tsking a pregnancy test .. cd 5 is way to early hut its very possible u can be preggies and its picking that up.. good luck but thats i would recommend .. doesnt hurt to try..


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. cd 13 and I was able to get in.bding tonite again .. yayy.. i advised hubby that this week is my fertile week.so it looks like he is up to bding everyday until oct 2nd .. hopefully we are ib good moods so we can get bding down until the.2nd .. Expecting to get a positive either thursday or friday .. Ohhh ladies by the way i switched back to using the.digital .. the lines were sooo hard to.read


----------



## CaptainMummy

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Quick question ladies, is cd5 too early for a positive opk? I got one this afternoon but its seems a bit fast! Im only on cd5 :-S
> 
> Anyone else had this? I havent had a positive opk since ttc, 2 months ago. This is 3rd cycle trying, last 2 have been 16 and 22 days but i dont think I od on either.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, will have a proper catch up later tonight =)
> 
> Hey hun.. do me a favour and try tsking a pregnancy test .. cd 5 is way to early hut its very possible u can be preggies and its picking that up.. good luck but thats i would recommend .. doesnt hurt to try..Click to expand...

tHanks hun, i took a frer with fmu and bfn. I also took anither OPK last night at 9.30ish, and itnwas negative. The positive one was at 2.30pm. I had taken one the evening before at 7pmish and ir was negative but pretty dark.

I dont know what to think lol, hopefully get my blood results back today and maybe that will shed some light!


----------



## Tizy

nic18 said:


> congrats angel :)! glad you got some nice things tizy :)! & welcome bea :flower:
> 
> soo last night i had the BFP dream haha. this has never happened before! and yesterday had pains in lower abdomen right and left, but at different times, and earlier on had a pain right in the middle & my nipples hurt when you touch them? i don't usually have anything 'symptoms' and havent BD since 21st :dohh: but i have told OH we are BDin tonight weather he is tired or not :haha:! not wanting to get my hopes up or anything.
> 
> x

Hello Nic, oooh the bfp dream, I can't wait for those, can't remember if I had them with my last two pregnancies or not. I think by the sounds of things you're covered BD wise so good luck, hope the TWW goes fast. 



robinson380 said:


> Cathching up on all the baby dancers....Congratulations Angel on you BFP!!! NDTaber-thinking of you and your husband sending good vibes and hugs your way! :hugs: :hugs:

Hey robinson, hows early pregnancy treating you? X



ProudArmyWife said:


> Hey Hey Ladies :wave:
> Been MIA for a little bit so gotta catch up.
> Qucik update not to much happening over here AF offically left yesterday so now just relaxing and having lots of bedroom fun with DH. We are not tracking or anything this month just going with the flow. This is now our first offical cycle after coming off BC so we will see but i dont want to stress myself out about it so thats why im not charting or temping or anything. My october date will be the 20th which is the day after AF is due. This month i will not be testing early. Good luck to everyone and lots of :dust: Let october be our month :thumbup:

hello PAW, hope you don't mind the abbreviation. I'm trying to take things a bit more chilled this month and I haven't started OPking yet, but not stressing about it, I think thats the way forward. Good luck. 



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello ladie's.
> 
> I have some really great news but dont wanna jinx it untill iv been there and it's been confirmed & no it's not a BFP lol. I wished. But it is great news. I will be able to tell you on the 12th of oct. Long way but worth it. :D x x x
> 
> How are you all. x x x
> 
> Congrat's to test line FX'd it get's darker for you hun. x x x

Hey Jessica, how are you? I'm interetsed to hear your news....what could it be?



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies .. here is update for me today ...
> 
> CD 12 !! getting excited because this is supposed to be my fertile week and today I am starting to see egg white cm on undies .. im expecting positive opk between thursday and friday .. i was doing the opk wit the lines but the lines are sooo damnnn hard to read.. props to those doing the opk wit the lines .. switching back to digital prob tomorrow .. but the opk with the lines i notice it is getting darker than my prev tests ..
> 
> so planning on BDing tonite just patiently waiting for hubby to get home so i can attack him.. this week will be a lot of me attacking him since he doesnt know i am doing the opk still ..
> 
> Im happy because our anniversary is this sunday and we will be bding anyways because we are sooo happy that we have made it 8 years together .. so let the bding begin..
> 
> forgot to mention I plan on using preseed every day this week when we bd
> 
> i honestly cant wait to be preggies yall .. learning every day to have patience
> 
> BB

Hey BB, you sound in great spirits and I'm so glad you and hubs are getting on ok with the preseed, it'll be interesting to see if it makes any difference. I think I'm gonna buy some CB Digis too, but i'm put off by the price. I could use cheapies until i think its a positive and then check with a digi. 



LizzieJane said:


> Morning Ladies :wave:
> 
> Look at all the BFPs! Congratulations everyone!! Wonderful news :)
> 
> Been on holiday for a week and just catching up...
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday Tizy! :cake: did you have a nice day?
> 
> Hi Bea, welcome to the baby dancers! :flower: good luck for cycle three!
> 
> Jadey, congrats on finding a new home!
> 
> NDTaber, I am so so sorry :( :hugs: my thoughts are with you and your husband.
> 
> MrsMurphy, did you get your results back? sorry your cycles are messing you about, I know the feeling :growlmad:
> 
> BB - yay for the EWCM! 8 years, congratulations! have you got any plans for the weekend?
> 
> Hubs and I had a wonderful relaxing week away. Sadly I did not ovulate, I really hoped that with a week of relaxation it might happen but alas not. CD 49 today :dohh: lots of EWCM recently... not sure what to think about this anymore. If I ever get a temp rise, I shall jump out of bed and do a happy dance :dance: at 5.30am and then pounce on hubs :haha:
> 
> Anyway it is six weeks till my appointment and I am going to focus on loosing some holiday (and pre holiday) pudge!!
> 
> :dust: to all the baby dancers!! LJ xx

Morning LJ, nice to have you back and great to hear you had a relaxing week. Sorry you're having a rubbish cycle and I hope you get some answers soon. You're right to try and stay relaxed about it, although i'm sure thats hard. Good luck. 



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Quick question ladies, is cd5 too early for a positive opk? I got one this afternoon but its seems a bit fast! Im only on cd5 :-S
> 
> Anyone else had this? I havent had a positive opk since ttc, 2 months ago. This is 3rd cycle trying, last 2 have been 16 and 22 days but i dont think I od on either.
> 
> Hope everyone is well, will have a proper catch up later tonight =)

Any news from the bloods MrsM? X



Ciaramystic said:


> I'm back!!! Dr. confirmed it was a CP and when he did blood test my hcg was 1 so he said I should cycle as normal... And I do believe I am! He wanted me to wait a cycle before ttc again but I'm too impatient! I'm pretty sure I am about to 'O' and start the 2 week wait. BBT dropped .5 degrees this morning so if it's up tomorrow we'll know... Hoping I get a sticky baby this time!!!

Hi Ciaramystic, Sorry you lost your bfp, but well done for getting right back in the saddle so to speak) and I'm sure your little bean will stick soon. Its reassuring to know that your bean tried anyway. good luck hun X



Lisasmith said:


> Good luck sweetheart <3

lisasmith whats going on with your chart? Your O is taking a bit longer than last month isn't it? Hope it happens soon hun. X



SmallTownGal said:


> News for me...
> 
> AF just ended today, so now I await O. Hopefully DH isn't a butthead around O time, like he has been the last couple of days. :| He's made his apologies and is renewing his efforts to avoid buttheadishness, so that's good.
> 
> The change in season has us both feeling a bit bummed and tweaky - we don't like these shorter, cold days. We wouldn't do well in Alaska, that's for sure!
> 
> I've been trying to focus on the upcoming holiday to Florida, though (and getting DH to look at the bright side and do the same). A little extra summer, is coming our way.
> 
> With TTC, hopefully now that I have had a month to try out my methods and charting, it will just be a habit going on in the background while I continue to nest and do hobbies and live. I'd like to get PG sooner rather than later, but I'm trying to be patient and have confidence that it will happen before too long, if we keep plugging away at it. I think if I knew when it was going to happen, I'd have any easier time being patient and waiting for it, though, lol. I'm not a big fan of suspense - I've been known to flip to the end of a book to see what happens before getting there. :haha:

Hey STG - another abbrevaition lol. I know what you mean about the change in weather but look at it this way....more cosy nights in cuddling up to hubby! Lol. Good luck for October hun X

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nothing to report here, apart from a rather jaggedy chart???? Not sure whats going on there because I've been taking my temps correctly, the only thing is that I've had a stuffy nose, but i have still managed to keep my mouth shut while temping....any suggestions, is it too rocky?? 

I could also use some advice on when to start OPKing, don't want to leave it too late but last month I use like 40 Opks!!! Lol, good job they were cheapies! Xxx


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'm still in for the month of sept, I tested when I as 3 days late & received a bfn. But af is now a week late & I'll be testing again tomorrow morning


----------



## CaptainMummy

Well my blood results arent back yet, as it was a bank holiday on monday so things are a bit slower. Grr!

After my positive opk yesterday afternoon, i took one at 9pm and it was negative. I have just taken another one at 1pm, and its positive... Why?! Hopefully we can bd again tonight but who know!?

IVe still got brown discharge, loads of it and when i wiped after using opk, i swear there was a huuige stretchy bit of brownish cm about 4 inches long! 

Would love to know why my body is being sooo abnormal! Haha xx


----------



## robinson380

Good Morning Ladies :)

Tizy: I am feeling very nauseaous but fighting through it. I think it is a good sign. Last time I was pregnant I had no nausea (before mmc), so I think that means an extra sticky bean this time :)


----------



## Jadey121

Congrats Angel on ur bfp.
Well i think i have passed my fertile week now! So now in for another wait. My cm has calmed down alot last week there were loads when i wiped! 
Got another bfp dream last night... i swear it must be on my mind! Was a good sign last month though! 
Got my moving date as 15th Oct so if i do get my bfp on 9th Oct i am not lifting a single box lol.


----------



## Lisasmith

My chart is whack this month but ff was spot on with predicted o date :) I'm 4 dpo now and had a slow rise. With oral temping, it's really affected by the whole act of sleeping with your mouth open, doesn't matter if your mouth is closed while you take your temp.


----------



## Flyons

hi ladies!! take a week vacation and good luck keeping up on this board!

first of all big hugs ndtaber... lots of prayers your way

congrats angel! 

Since we were on vacation, I decided not to OPK this month. I'm on cd 15, and got a +OPK last month on cd17 for what's its worth so bding when we can and using pressed. fx for the more laid back approach. we are back from our trip but still have time off from work to dtd. looking forward to a relaxing long weekend. good luck to all ladies testing soon!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Tizy said:


> Nothing to report here, apart from a rather jaggedy chart???? Not sure whats going on there because I've been taking my temps correctly, the only thing is that I've had a stuffy nose, but i have still managed to keep my mouth shut while temping....any suggestions, is it too rocky??
> 
> I could also use some advice on when to start OPKing, don't want to leave it too late but last month I use like 40 Opks!!! Lol, good job they were cheapies! Xxx

Hm, I don't think those jaggedy temps are going to be a problem for FF. Lots of people have jaggedy charts, I've noticed (as I look through the chart gallery) and FF is able to detect a biphasic pattern for them. I think it will pan out.

As for OPK, I'm planning on doing one OPK per day starting from day 10 (as per SMEP plan), so I guess that would be my suggestion. :winkwink:



dcm_mw12 said:


> I'm still in for the month of sept, I tested when I as 3 days late & received a bfn. But af is now a week late & I'll be testing again tomorrow morning

FX'd you get a bfp!



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well my blood results arent back yet, as it was a bank holiday on monday so things are a bit slower. Grr!
> 
> After my positive opk yesterday afternoon, i took one at 9pm and it was negative. I have just taken another one at 1pm, and its positive... Why?! Hopefully we can bd again tonight but who know!?
> 
> IVe still got brown discharge, loads of it and when i wiped after using opk, i swear there was a huuige stretchy bit of brownish cm about 4 inches long!
> 
> Would love to know why my body is being sooo abnormal! Haha xx

Huh, that would have me scratching my head, too! Maybe the 9pm one had more dilute urine? Maybe you are having a long LH surge leading up to O?

FX'd you get your blood results soon, now!

---

Glad to hear the PG is going well and you are making it through the nausea, Robinson! :)

---

Good luck to all those BDing and testing! :dust:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey ladies ..

cd 14 and i am tired LOL just getting in from a work party and opk NO POSITIVE as yet.. usually i get it cd 15 or 16 so I should be seeing that any day now lol .. come home and hubby complaining about a headache .. but ends up inviting his friend over to play video games?? ugh .. he better be up for bding later tonite.. ill prob just attack him when he comes to bed hopefully he doesnt give me a lame excuse LOL 

because if I am expecting positive tomorro or day after I want to get some more bding in with the preseed .. i think yesterday was the only day i bd with no preseed unfortnately we got carried away and i ended up giving some oral but i wiped the saliva off (tmi) lol .. also , it was hard to get his peepee to come in me hence no lub .. but we were able to get things going after a while - today i was feeling some cramping in the left side sooo i kno ill be ovulating soon .. 

glad to see everyone giving updates !

BB


----------



## ProudArmyWife

just wanted to throw so :dust: around in here :) sounds like everyone is gearing up for october really well.

not much to report here just waiting around and enjoying some :sex: :haha: wishing everyone lots of luck!


----------



## baby1wanted

dcm_mw12 said:


> I'm still in for the month of sept, I tested when I as 3 days late & received a bfn. But af is now a week late & I'll be testing again tomorrow morning

Oooh good luck!



robinson380 said:


> Good Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Tizy: I am feeling very nauseaous but fighting through it. I think it is a good sign. Last time I was pregnant I had no nausea (before mmc), so I think that means an extra sticky bean this time :)

In that case glad you're feeling nauseous! When are you due a scan?



Flyons said:


> hi ladies!! take a week vacation and good luck keeping up on this board!
> 
> first of all big hugs ndtaber... lots of prayers your way
> 
> congrats angel!
> 
> Since we were on vacation, I decided not to OPK this month. I'm on cd 15, and got a +OPK last month on cd17 for what's its worth so bding when we can and using pressed. fx for the more laid back approach. we are back from our trip but still have time off from work to dtd. looking forward to a relaxing long weekend. good luck to all ladies testing soon!

Hope the relaxed approach works for you, hear of loads of ladies who get their BFP when they take their mind off it

-----------------

AFM AF well and truly finished and DH and I enjoying a bit of BDing :winkwink:
Plan for us to BD every other day throughout cycle
Going to start using cough syrup from today onwards as I didn't have much EWCM last month, fx'd it works!


----------



## Tizy

dcm_mw12 said:


> I'm still in for the month of sept, I tested when I as 3 days late & received a bfn. But af is now a week late & I'll be testing again tomorrow morning

Yay Goodluck! Would be great to hear of another and we will have well and truly beaten the stats! X



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well my blood results arent back yet, as it was a bank holiday on monday so things are a bit slower. Grr!
> 
> After my positive opk yesterday afternoon, i took one at 9pm and it was negative. I have just taken another one at 1pm, and its positive... Why?! Hopefully we can bd again tonight but who know!?
> 
> IVe still got brown discharge, loads of it and when i wiped after using opk, i swear there was a huuige stretchy bit of brownish cm about 4 inches long!
> 
> Would love to know why my body is being sooo abnormal! Haha xx

Hunni, I have no idea but I thought perhaps STG had a few worthwhile comments about it. As long as you're ovulating....thats the important thing here. Good luck. 



robinson380 said:


> Good Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Tizy: I am feeling very nauseaous but fighting through it. I think it is a good sign. Last time I was pregnant I had no nausea (before mmc), so I think that means an extra sticky bean this time :)




Jadey121 said:


> Congrats Angel on ur bfp.
> Well i think i have passed my fertile week now! So now in for another wait. My cm has calmed down alot last week there were loads when i wiped!
> Got another bfp dream last night... i swear it must be on my mind! Was a good sign last month though!
> Got my moving date as 15th Oct so if i do get my bfp on 9th Oct i am not lifting a single box lol.

Hey jadey, ooooh so exciting that you're moving, glad you got lots of BDing in before O and hope the TWW goes quick for you X



Lisasmith said:


> My chart is whack this month but ff was spot on with predicted o date :) I'm 4 dpo now and had a slow rise. With oral temping, it's really affected by the whole act of sleeping with your mouth open, doesn't matter if your mouth is closed while you take your temp.

Congrats for TWW, its crazy isn't it, my charts about as erratic as yours...lol. But I know that pre-O temps tend to be erratic, think i'm gonna start vaginal temping next cycle if I don't get caught this time, thanks hun X



Flyons said:


> hi ladies!! take a week vacation and good luck keeping up on this board!
> 
> first of all big hugs ndtaber... lots of prayers your way
> 
> congrats angel!
> 
> Since we were on vacation, I decided not to OPK this month. I'm on cd 15, and got a +OPK last month on cd17 for what's its worth so bding when we can and using pressed. fx for the more laid back approach. we are back from our trip but still have time off from work to dtd. looking forward to a relaxing long weekend. good luck to all ladies testing soon!

Did you have a nice time, where d'you go? I'm loving all this laid back baby making this time round. Good luck X



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies ..
> 
> cd 14 and i am tired LOL just getting in from a work party and opk NO POSITIVE as yet.. usually i get it cd 15 or 16 so I should be seeing that any day now lol .. come home and hubby complaining about a headache .. but ends up inviting his friend over to play video games?? ugh .. he better be up for bding later tonite.. ill prob just attack him when he comes to bed hopefully he doesnt give me a lame excuse LOL
> 
> because if I am expecting positive tomorro or day after I want to get some more bding in with the preseed .. i think yesterday was the only day i bd with no preseed unfortnately we got carried away and i ended up giving some oral but i wiped the saliva off (tmi) lol .. also , it was hard to get his peepee to come in me hence no lub .. but we were able to get things going after a while - today i was feeling some cramping in the left side sooo i kno ill be ovulating soon ..
> 
> glad to see everyone giving updates !
> 
> BB

hey BB, your posts always make me giggle, lol saliva! I wish i could feel my ovulation pains, but I've no idea, I'm gonna try super hard to watch out for them this month. Good luck X



ProudArmyWife said:


> just wanted to throw so :dust: around in here :) sounds like everyone is gearing up for october really well.
> 
> not much to report here just waiting around and enjoying some :sex: :haha: wishing everyone lots of luck!

thanks for the dusty dust, right back at ya, good luck X



baby1wanted said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still in for the month of sept, I tested when I as 3 days late & received a bfn. But af is now a week late & I'll be testing again tomorrow morning
> 
> Oooh good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Tizy: I am feeling very nauseaous but fighting through it. I think it is a good sign. Last time I was pregnant I had no nausea (before mmc), so I think that means an extra sticky bean this time :)Click to expand...
> 
> In that case glad you're feeling nauseous! When are you due a scan?
> 
> 
> 
> Flyons said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies!! take a week vacation and good luck keeping up on this board!
> 
> first of all big hugs ndtaber... lots of prayers your way
> 
> congrats angel!
> 
> Since we were on vacation, I decided not to OPK this month. I'm on cd 15, and got a +OPK last month on cd17 for what's its worth so bding when we can and using pressed. fx for the more laid back approach. we are back from our trip but still have time off from work to dtd. looking forward to a relaxing long weekend. good luck to all ladies testing soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Hope the relaxed approach works for you, hear of loads of ladies who get their BFP when they take their mind off it
> 
> -----------------
> 
> AFM AF well and truly finished and DH and I enjoying a bit of BDing :winkwink:
> Plan for us to BD every other day throughout cycle
> Going to start using cough syrup from today onwards as I didn't have much EWCM last month, fx'd it works!Click to expand...

Hey hun, gosh BD every other day sounds like so much to me, but I guess we're just not that horny! If I O when I did last month I'm still well over a week away, but we've not BD'd yet since my AF finished. I need to get on the case here becuase I don't want him to start feeling like I'm using him for his :spermy: Lol. good luck in October X

__________________________________________________________

Nothing is going on at my end really. I've got three days of work from tomorrow over the weekend so i guess that will keep me busy. Think I might start my OPK's CD 10 as suggested by STG - So thats tomorrow, maybe things will start to feel a bit more exciting then.....this bit is super boring! Xxxx


----------



## LizzieJane

Morning ladies :flower:

something potentially exciting is going on in my chart... however I am not going to get my hopes up this time till I get a few more temps, fingers crossed! Thanks for all the messages about my cycle, lets hope that it is going to end in a couple of weeks, one way or another. 

ciaramystic, sorry about your CP :( happy babydancing though and good luck for this cycle! 

smalltowngal, totally with you on the impatience, I book flip all the time! when are you off to florida? hubs and I are trying to focus on fun things and holidays to take our mind of babies (or lack of!) too.

hey tizy, I am afraid I have no advice about temping, my chart is jaggerdy too. I think FF takes an average value for all your follicular phase temps to get your crosshairs, however if you are worried you could always disregard any temps that you think are suspect? hopefully your chart will even out when your cold has gone? opks drove me completely mad on this long cycle so i've given up :shrug: 

MrMurphy, good luck for your blood tests, EWCM and some +ve opks sounds good. maybe the -ve one was faulty or very diluted urine? 

Robinson :dance: for nausea and a sticky bean! 

Flyons, hope the holiday and relaxed approach lead to your BFP, have a lovely weekend :) 

Baby1wanted, happy BD'ing! How does cough syrup help EWCM? I don't have a lot so I have been wondering which approach to take for this. 

Jadey and Lisasmith, fingers crossed I can join you in the TWW soon!! 

:dust: LJ


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Iv been accepted by a kisspeptin IVF clinical trial in london. It's up to 3 free cycle's. Im so happy... But im not getting hope's to high untill app is over and great news is in place. :D x x x


----------



## baby1wanted

LizzieJane said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> something potentially exciting is going on in my chart... however I am not going to get my hopes up this time till I get a few more temps, fingers crossed! Thanks for all the messages about my cycle, lets hope that it is going to end in a couple of weeks, one way or another.
> 
> ciaramystic, sorry about your CP :( happy babydancing though and good luck for this cycle!
> 
> smalltowngal, totally with you on the impatience, I book flip all the time! when are you off to florida? hubs and I are trying to focus on fun things and holidays to take our mind of babies (or lack of!) too.
> 
> hey tizy, I am afraid I have no advice about temping, my chart is jaggerdy too. I think FF takes an average value for all your follicular phase temps to get your crosshairs, however if you are worried you could always disregard any temps that you think are suspect? hopefully your chart will even out when your cold has gone? opks drove me completely mad on this long cycle so i've given up :shrug:
> 
> MrMurphy, good luck for your blood tests, EWCM and some +ve opks sounds good. maybe the -ve one was faulty or very diluted urine?
> 
> Robinson :dance: for nausea and a sticky bean!
> 
> Flyons, hope the holiday and relaxed approach lead to your BFP, have a lovely weekend :)
> 
> Baby1wanted, happy BD'ing! How does cough syrup help EWCM? I don't have a lot so I have been wondering which approach to take for this.
> 
> Jadey and Lisasmith, fingers crossed I can join you in the TWW soon!!
> 
> :dust: LJ

Hi Lizzie - you need to take a cough medicine with expectorant in it . The expectorant loosens up phlegm for you to cough but apparently it has the same effect on all you body 'secretions' including CM! You need to buy syrup with guaifenesin in it. Careful though as apparently other ingredients aren't so good for TTC so you want that as the only active ingredient. Are you in the uk? You can buy it cheaply for the main supermarkets - I got Sainsbury's own brand when I was in there one day. Hope that helps!


----------



## SmallTownGal

@Tizy, Yeah, the time in between the TWW and O-watch is pretty boring, lol

@ LJ, We are off to Florida on the 15th of Oct. :happydance: I should be a bit past O by then, so being in FL will be a great way to take my mind off the TWW :D

@ Jessica, Wow, congrats, that's great, about the IVF trial! 3 free cycles!!! :happydance:

Dust to everyone! :dust:

News for me...

Nothing much going on except I got some good work done on chores and hobbies yesterday. :) 

I seem to be getting my energy back for the follicular phase, which is great (before the hormone treatments rebooted me, I was fatigued all the time). Tomorrow we are due to start BDing every other day again. FX'd for smooth sailing and another cycle of good coverage.


----------



## dcm_mw12

Just got finished testing an received my 2nd BFN, really want to cry and feeling so discouraged at the moment


----------



## Lisasmith

dcm_mw12 said:


> Just got finished testing an received my 2nd BFN, really want to cry and feeling so discouraged at the moment

:hugs: darling girl


----------



## CaptainMummy

Cd8 for me today, have had +opks the last 3 days but still no temp rise. 

Called yesterday to get my bloods but they still werent back, hopefully get them this afternoon!

Im starting to think there migy be a problem... Especially if I get another positive opk today. Its been very quiet in here lately! Cant wait for october to come so people can start testing!


----------



## nic18

feeling out already girls :( AF not due for another week and can't help but feeling out :(


----------



## Tizy

Oh girls....wheres all the positivity gone....big hugs to everyone feeling down. 

:dust: and more :dust:

I agree it is very quiet in here....which is rubbish! Lol 

Han Xxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

nic18 said:


> feeling out already girls :( AF not due for another week and can't help but feeling out :(

dont give up hope yet hun! :hugs: you might get a lovely surprise! Loads of baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry tiz but i'm not feeling very positive either & not even had my +ve opk yet! Taking a more relaxed approach this month smep has fallen by the wayside & I won't be following it again, far too rigid!
Got a poorly boy at home too, ear infection & throat, very clingy not letting me do anything! On a positive note got my scan on tues to check all ok with my baby making bits!


----------



## Tizy

Hugs IssacRalph, its still early babe, I didn't get my o till CD21 last cycle Xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tizy said:


> Hugs IssacRalph, its still early babe, I didn't get my o till CD21 last cycle Xxx

Thanks hun, no not worried about when I ovulate just generally not feeling positive this month! Can totally Feel i'm about to ovulate in the next few days  maybe I'm feeling low cuz ds is poorly & i'm getting cold, boo!


----------



## CaptainMummy

IsaacRalph said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hugs IssacRalph, its still early babe, I didn't get my o till CD21 last cycle Xxx
> 
> Thanks hun, no not worried about when I ovulate just generally not feeling positive this month! Can totally Feel i'm about to ovulate in the next few days  maybe I'm feeling low cuz ds is poorly & i'm getting cold, boo!Click to expand...

Aww its impossible to be positive 100% of the time! My dd is poorly too, so is OH! crossing fingers I dont get it too! You have as much chance this month as any, so I really hope this is your time! :dust:

As for me, I have been googling, and it turns out that alot of people always get positives on the OPKS im using (Tesco ones) so I wont be using them after this cycle! I think Ill stick to ICs :) Phoning the docs at 2.30 and they better have my results back! :growlmad:
ALso, OH has just got a new job :D He does his training n Thursday and should start at some point after that! He is guaranteed 40hrs per week unlike his current job which is unreliable and he isnt working as much as he would like. Im so pleased for him :D
Another positive, I cancelled my Amazon Prime (which I didnt want in the first place) and am getting my 50 quid refunded... so now I have to decide what to spend it on!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hugs IssacRalph, its still early babe, I didn't get my o till CD21 last cycle Xxx
> 
> Thanks hun, no not worried about when I ovulate just generally not feeling positive this month! Can totally Feel i'm about to ovulate in the next few days  maybe I'm feeling low cuz ds is poorly & i'm getting cold, boo!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww its impossible to be positive 100% of the time! My dd is poorly too, so is OH! crossing fingers I dont get it too! You have as much chance this month as any, so I really hope this is your time! :dust:
> 
> As for me, I have been googling, and it turns out that alot of people always get positives on the OPKS im using (Tesco ones) so I wont be using them after this cycle! I think Ill stick to ICs :) Phoning the docs at 2.30 and they better have my results back! :growlmad:
> ALso, OH has just got a new job :D He does his training n Thursday and should start at some point after that! He is guaranteed 40hrs per week unlike his current job which is unreliable and he isnt working as much as he would like. Im so pleased for him :D
> Another positive, I cancelled my Amazon Prime (which I didnt want in the first place) and am getting my 50 quid refunded... so now I have to decide what to spend it on!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, yeah it is just impossible to be positive all the time, feeling much better as not letting it take over my life! I think with my ds being so poorly has made me see things differently as he's still a baby & needs me 100%! Excellent news about your dh job, wonderful. Re- the opks I love the ic ones, you can't go wrong with those!
Anyway off to try & tame this darn fever my ds keeps getting, very difficult when he won't take his meds, arrrhh!


----------



## baby1wanted

dcm_mw12 said:


> Just got finished testing an received my 2nd BFN, really want to cry and feeling so discouraged at the moment

Sorry hun sending hugs :hugs2: How many dpo are you?



nic18 said:


> feeling out already girls :( AF not due for another week and can't help but feeling out :(

Keep going nic you never know! Some women get their BFP the month they're convinced they're out! :hugs2:



IsaacRalph said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hugs IssacRalph, its still early babe, I didn't get my o till CD21 last cycle Xxx
> 
> Thanks hun, no not worried about when I ovulate just generally not feeling positive this month! Can totally Feel i'm about to ovulate in the next few days  maybe I'm feeling low cuz ds is poorly & i'm getting cold, boo!Click to expand...

More hugs for you! :hugs2: - think it's the time of year - we start getting coughs and colds (mine's lasted 6 weeks now!) and the nights are coming in faster. Hope you and ds are better soon


----------



## IsaacRalph

baby1wanted said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Just got finished testing an received my 2nd BFN, really want to cry and feeling so discouraged at the moment
> 
> Sorry hun sending hugs :hugs2: How many dpo are you?
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> feeling out already girls :( AF not due for another week and can't help but feeling out :(Click to expand...
> 
> Keep going nic you never know! Some women get their BFP the month they're convinced they're out! :hugs2:
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hugs IssacRalph, its still early babe, I didn't get my o till CD21 last cycle XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, no not worried about when I ovulate just generally not feeling positive this month! Can totally Feel i'm about to ovulate in the next few days  maybe I'm feeling low cuz ds is poorly & i'm getting cold, boo!Click to expand...
> 
> More hugs for you! :hugs2: - think it's the time of year - we start getting coughs and colds (mine's lasted 6 weeks now!) and the nights are coming in faster. Hope you and ds are better soonClick to expand...

Aww thanks hun! Hope your cold clears soon, that must be a record!


----------



## nic18

thanks baby1wanted! feeling abit better now tbh :)


----------



## dcm_mw12

baby1wanted said:


> dcm_mw12 said:
> 
> 
> Just got finished testing an received my 2nd BFN, really want to cry and feeling so discouraged at the moment
> 
> Sorry hun sending hugs :hugs2: How many dpo are you?
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> feeling out already girls :( AF not due for another week and can't help but feeling out :(Click to expand...
> 
> Keep going nic you never know! Some women get their BFP the month they're convinced they're out! :hugs2:
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hugs IssacRalph, its still early babe, I didn't get my o till CD21 last cycle XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, no not worried about when I ovulate just generally not feeling positive this month! Can totally Feel i'm about to ovulate in the next few days  maybe I'm feeling low cuz ds is poorly & i'm getting cold, boo!Click to expand...
> 
> More hugs for you! :hugs2: - think it's the time of year - we start getting coughs and colds (mine's lasted 6 weeks now!) and the nights are coming in faster. Hope you and ds are better soonClick to expand...

I'm 26dpo , cd44, & 8 days late


----------



## claire1978

Hi everyone :hi:

Ive been awol lately and not sure what everyone is up to, weve been decorating the lounge, the house has been upside down for the last week which has been driving me crazy but all done now apart from just waiting for the second part of my sofa to arrive on monday

for the last week ive been feeling rough, allergies and tiredness beyond belief, i was shattered this morning and had to have a couple of hours kip

hope everyone else is ok


----------



## nic18

how you getting on claire :)? sunk in that you have a little bean in there :) ?


----------



## claire1978

nic18 said:


> how you getting on claire :)? sunk in that you have a little bean in there :) ?

Its sunk in abit more yeah, i was convinced there was nothing in there coz i felt fine but i jinxed it coz for the last week i have felt so rough and look it too :wacko:


----------



## nic18

it will all be worth in the end though! 

threads really quiet tonight, where is everyone?


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm here :)


----------



## nic18

yaaay lisa :)! 

how are u hun?


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm good :) hating the stupid 2ww and not feeling overly confident but we shall see


----------



## nic18

i am the exact same :(! when are u testing?


----------



## Lisasmith

Not until the 5th


----------



## Lisasmith

How about you? When are you testing?


----------



## nic18

i'm not until the 7th :(! feeling out already though


----------



## dcm_mw12

I'm here too


----------



## nic18

woohoo dcm! was beginning to think everyone was hiding from me tonight


----------



## Lisasmith

It's still morning here. I'm about to take all my little ones to the shop, on my own :/


----------



## nic18

its 12.50am here now, 29th sep. hate being on my own :(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Im testing the 5th to as that's when AF should be due. I would'nt say I was out yet but Every month's the same and it's alway's BFN and AF. But Today DPO7-8 Iv had some unbearable sharp pains in my left side which lasted a couple second's but not it's just a weak achy feeling and serious bad back pain which was a bit sudden. FX'd everyone. x x x


----------



## nic18

hopefully the pains are a good sign hun! :) 
x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sweetie. I hope so to. Save's me going though IVF not that im scared because at this point i'll try anythink to help. x X x


----------



## nic18

how long have you been ttc for chick? 
i've been trying almost a year, kind of relaxing until the end of the year and if no BFP starting all the stressing again after new year and stuff! never new ttc could control alot of my life :haha: 
xx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

HEY LADIES -- UPDATE FOR TODAY !

SO HONESTLY IM NOT FREAKING OUT AS YET .. BUT CD16 AND STILL NO POSITIVE ON OPK ..WHICH IS STRANGE BECAUSE USUALLY IF YOU LADIES REMEMBER LAST MONTH I GOT A POSITIVE ON CD 16 -- SO ILL WAIT UNTIL CD 20 AND THEN I WILL START TO WORRRY -- I SHOULDNT OF MISSED LH SURGE BECAUSE I HAVE BEEN TESTING SINCE CD 9 ! UGH - HOPING FOR A POSITIVE SOON .. what do u ladies think?? i usually have a 28 to 31 cycle day 

BB


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

so for this cycle here is how bding has been working out 

CD 8 CD 10 CD 12 CD 13 CD 15 CD 16? LOL hopefully i will be able to bd tonite or tomorrow -- just praying for a positive opk and i have been using preseed except for cd 13 --- yesterday used a little but more than the other days because i was expecting a positive but nothing as yet hmmm 

I think i have covered all bases so far if i missed the positive !

BB


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane said:


> Jadey and Lisasmith, fingers crossed I can join you in the TWW soon!!
> :dust: LJ

Hey LJ, looks like you've had a patch of fertile CM again, fingers crossed for that temp rise. X



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Iv been accepted by a kisspeptin IVF clinical trial in london. It's up to 3 free cycle's. Im so happy... But im not getting hope's to high untill app is over and great news is in place. :D x x x

OOOh how exciting for you, congratulations. X



SmallTownGal said:


> I seem to be getting my energy back for the follicular phase, which is great (before the hormone treatments rebooted me, I was fatigued all the time). Tomorrow we are due to start BDing every other day again. FX'd for smooth sailing and another cycle of good coverage.

Same here hun, plain sailing so far...in the boring bit. I started my OPKs yesterday morning but I won't do two a day until I get EWCM.



dcm_mw12 said:


> Just got finished testing an received my 2nd BFN, really want to cry and feeling so discouraged at the moment

Don't give up hope yet, AF isn't here, fingers crossed for you. X



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hugs IssacRalph, its still early babe, I didn't get my o till CD21 last cycle Xxx
> 
> Thanks hun, no not worried about when I ovulate just generally not feeling positive this month! Can totally Feel i'm about to ovulate in the next few days  maybe I'm feeling low cuz ds is poorly & i'm getting cold, boo!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww its impossible to be positive 100% of the time! My dd is poorly too, so is OH! crossing fingers I dont get it too! You have as much chance this month as any, so I really hope this is your time! :dust:
> 
> As for me, I have been googling, and it turns out that alot of people always get positives on the OPKS im using (Tesco ones) so I wont be using them after this cycle! I think Ill stick to ICs :) Phoning the docs at 2.30 and they better have my results back! :growlmad:
> ALso, OH has just got a new job :D He does his training n Thursday and should start at some point after that! He is guaranteed 40hrs per week unlike his current job which is unreliable and he isnt working as much as he would like. Im so pleased for him :D
> Another positive, I cancelled my Amazon Prime (which I didnt want in the first place) and am getting my 50 quid refunded... so now I have to decide what to spend it on!Click to expand...

Thank goodness for that, you must feel relieved, I have the IC OPKs that LJ suggested to me, they're great and have quite a large viewing window so are easy to read. Congrats to your hubby too. hope everyones feeling a bit better. X



Lisasmith said:


> I'm good :) hating the stupid 2ww and not feeling overly confident but we shall see

Fingers crossed for you Lisasmith, your chart looks good. X



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> HEY LADIES -- UPDATE FOR TODAY !
> 
> SO HONESTLY IM NOT FREAKING OUT AS YET .. BUT CD16 AND STILL NO POSITIVE ON OPK ..WHICH IS STRANGE BECAUSE USUALLY IF YOU LADIES REMEMBER LAST MONTH I GOT A POSITIVE ON CD 16 -- SO ILL WAIT UNTIL CD 20 AND THEN I WILL START TO WORRRY -- I SHOULDNT OF MISSED LH SURGE BECAUSE I HAVE BEEN TESTING SINCE CD 9 ! UGH - HOPING FOR A POSITIVE SOON .. what do u ladies think?? i usually have a 28 to 31 cycle day
> 
> BB

Don't worry yet BB, I know its hard, I got really fed up waiting to O last cycle and just presumed that I would around CD14, it finally came on CD21. But you guys are doing great with the BDing so keep it up. X

IssacRalph - 
Hope you feel better soon chick, I think its the cold thats talking, fingers crossed and :dust: to you X

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm all good here, working again today and tomorrow. Its can be boring where I work because there is no 3G so I can't get on the internet, so I just sit and read and wait for viewers to come and look at the development. Yesterday only 3 people turned up. Fingers crossed for a few more today.

I had a few glasses of cava with a friend last night which was nice and I'm planning on spending the evening tonight with OH watching a film. Anyone seen The Cabin in the Woods?

Han Xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks tiz! feeling bit better now & ds is much better too, thankgod! Yeah me & dh watched cabin in the woods last night, completly whacky but quite entertaining! It doesn't deserve the ratings that it has but still worth a watch for the whacky factor & the actor which plays Thor is in it & he's really hot, might get you in the mood, he he!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Morning ladies =)

Glad to see the atmosphere is a bit more positive today =D Ill add a bit more positivity.
Got my bloods back yesterday and everything is 'normal' apparently. I got figures and the only thing that slightly worries me is my LH levels are slightly higher than my FSH levels. FSH is 7.2 and LH is 8.8

All i have read is that if LH is higher than fsh that it can be a symptom of pcos. My sister has PCO (although not the syndrome) and im worried i have it too!!

Im cd8 today and my temps are all so similar its scary. I also had a bit of fresh blood in my cm when I wiped again.. Grr! Have stopped using my silly tesco opks, and I am going to get some more ics this week at some point.

Im typing this on the train, taking dd to inlaws for a while. She is sleeping and coughing like crrrazy! Hope she feels better soon! 
Anybody doing anything nice today?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know how you feel hun. It defo doe's take over your life. My fiance say forget TTC and think of what you got. You'll get pregnant when the time is right and he is right but now were NTNP and have been for the last 3-4 cycle's but was only ment to be 2 cycle's NTNP. So that prove's that Your not always that lucky to give up TTC and still no BFP after 4 month's. Well this cycle aint over yet lol. Iv been TTC all together (including NTNP) for 2 year's 7 month's and my 28th cycle will start on the 4th or 5th if AF arrive's. But FX'd hun you dont have to wait as long as me. I hope you get your BFP before 2012 is up. GL. xXx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hun, Great news about blood work's. :D 

But Sod OPK's I got these the other week for next cycle as im gonna stop NTNP and get back in to TTC. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zestica-1082-Ovulation-Tests/dp/B007CZZS9Y/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348911426&sr=8-1-spell

Normally £10.00 but now only £2.50 with free P&P. Haven't used them yet but there not little stick's there prop Stick's. Like midstream x7 not bad. :D x x x


----------



## nic18

Jessica- i'm have been NTNP this month aswell and i feel out :( AF not due until the 7th. i really hope you get your BFP before the end of the year aswell. fx for you :)! & i will check out that website thanks :flower: 

how are you today? xx


----------



## dcm_mw12

Starting to think that maybe my weight shift has something to do with me having a late AF this month


----------



## nic18

good on u for shifting weight tho hun!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx nic. Im not to bad thx for asking hun. Busy with honey. She's been so naughty today love her then tryed to fall asleep in her high chair as I was dishing up dinner love her lol. So now im drained and so tired. IM around 8-9-10 DPO and my boobs have become so tender swollen and heavy within the last couple hour's. But that could either. lol. x x x hows you. ?


----------



## nic18

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thx nic. Im not to bad thx for asking hun. Busy with honey. She's been so naughty today love her then tryed to fall asleep in her high chair as I was dishing up dinner love her lol. So now im drained and so tired. IM around 8-9-10 DPO and my boobs have become so tender swollen and heavy within the last couple hour's. But that could either. lol. x x x hows you. ?

aw that is so so cute!! if you don't mind me asking how long did it take for you to conceive her? & hopefully sore boobs are a sign of early pregnancy hun :)! i'm ok hun, feeling out already tbh, af due 7th but no 'symptoms' :( xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

:happydance:IT'S NOT CANCER!!!!!!!!:wohoo::yipee:

Lonnie and I just got home from the hospital where he had his chest biopsy. They found nothing but unremarkable thymic tissue. First time where the word 'unremarkable' has ever made me so happy. Apparently his thymic tissue was suppressed by his lymphoma sickness (his cancer) so it's been growing back. It showed up as a really bright area on his scans so that is why it worried his doctor. Words can not express the joy I am feeling right now. I am so freaking happy and relieved right now!

One of the best things about this is we can still make babies! Woohoo! lol. I definitely had an anovulatory cycle this month so I don't know when I will be ovulating or testing in October. Just put me down as a question mark :).


----------



## nic18

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :)! so happy for u ndtaber!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

thats awesome news NDTaber! 

Lots of :dust: hope it doesnt take to long to get that :bfp:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Well ladies .. i broke out crying a few hours ago.. this ttc is harder than i thought.. im honestly just stayin positive .. so cd 17 and still no positive .. i was reading online that if.ovulation happens too late u cant get preggies and if u do the pregnancy will prob end in mc .. im feeling really down today .. last month i felt o pains which were VERY noticeable and this month its been nothing no far.. i dont kno what to think.. if i dint get positice tomorrow i dont kno it will def be too late to o because i have a 30 day cycle


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

NDTaber9211 said:


> :happydance:IT'S NOT CANCER!!!!!!!!:wohoo::yipee:
> 
> Lonnie and I just got home from the hospital where he had his chest biopsy. They found nothing but unremarkable thymic tissue. First time where the word 'unremarkable' has ever made me so happy. Apparently his thymic tissue was suppressed by his lymphoma sickness (his cancer) so it's been growing back. It showed up as a really bright area on his scans so that is why it worried his doctor. Words can not express the joy I am feeling right now. I am so freaking happy and relieved right now!
> 
> One of the best things about this is we can still make babies! Woohoo! lol. I definitely had an anovulatory cycle this month so I don't know when I will be ovulating or testing in October. Just put me down as a question mark :).

Woot.woot ! THAT IS AMAZING NEWS HUN ... WISHING U WELL !


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

I wish i can just stick a baby in my stomach.. i just hate seeing how happy my hubby gets and have no good news to tell him.. like u guys kno were trying for our first and i kno its only been 2 mths ttc but wow this is rough im prayin for positive opk soon gettin worried


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

NDTaber9211 said:


> :happydance:IT'S NOT CANCER!!!!!!!!:wohoo::yipee:
> 
> Lonnie and I just got home from the hospital where he had his chest biopsy. They found nothing but unremarkable thymic tissue. First time where the word 'unremarkable' has ever made me so happy. Apparently his thymic tissue was suppressed by his lymphoma sickness (his cancer) so it's been growing back. It showed up as a really bright area on his scans so that is why it worried his doctor. Words can not express the joy I am feeling right now. I am so freaking happy and relieved right now!
> 
> One of the best things about this is we can still make babies! Woohoo! lol. I definitely had an anovulatory cycle this month so I don't know when I will be ovulating or testing in October. Just put me down as a question mark :).

Woot.woot ! THAT IS AMAZING NEWS HUN ... WISHING U WELL !


----------



## Lisasmith

That's wonderful news :)

Bb- your cycle will probably be longer due to delayed ovulation.


----------



## baby1wanted

NDTaber9211 said:


> :happydance:IT'S NOT CANCER!!!!!!!!:wohoo::yipee:
> 
> Lonnie and I just got home from the hospital where he had his chest biopsy. They found nothing but unremarkable thymic tissue. First time where the word 'unremarkable' has ever made me so happy. Apparently his thymic tissue was suppressed by his lymphoma sickness (his cancer) so it's been growing back. It showed up as a really bright area on his scans so that is why it worried his doctor. Words can not express the joy I am feeling right now. I am so freaking happy and relieved right now!
> 
> One of the best things about this is we can still make babies! Woohoo! lol. I definitely had an anovulatory cycle this month so I don't know when I will be ovulating or testing in October. Just put me down as a question mark :).

Yay yay yay yay yay - great news!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wonderful news ndtaber you must be all so relieved! X


----------



## CaptainMummy

Fantastic news, NDTaber! So glad to hear all is well =D

BB, keep ir chin up hun. You will get that positive soon enough, and your cycyle will probanly just be a day or 2 longer.
Xx


----------



## LizzieJane

this is fantastic news nbtaber!! so happy for you and your husband :dance:


----------



## Flyons

ndtaber- amazing amazing news. so happy for you and dh!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls got my positive opk today, bding has commenced, Yippee!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, just checking in. 
Had a much needed lazy day today  Spent Weds-Fri doing a course which you got tested on and then 24 hours on call at the hospital Saturday.
Still managed to keep going with the BDing every other day though which I'm quite proud of!
Nothing else to report here, hope everyone's had a good weekend and got some good BDing in if it's your O time! 
:hugs:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. checking in today and cd 18 and still no positive opk... im doing the digital and the line seems to be getting darker .. ugh.. goin to try n enjoy my nite and not worry about this


----------



## Lisasmith

Is it possible that you missed your surge?
And have you considered charting?


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Lisasmith said:


> Is it possible that you missed your surge?
> And have you considered charting?i

I dont think i missed my surge .. Nor do i think i ovulated as yet because when i ovulate the day after i usually have a thick white pasty discharge and im still getting the fertile cm.. where its egg.white lookin and doesnt break betweeb my fingers ... 

this is weird ill keep usin opk n confident ill get 
a positive ... well im prayin i do ! Weve been.bding on point this cycle


----------



## Lisasmith

I had 6 days of fertile cm this month! Must be crazy month lol


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Well me and DH aren't getting along right new =/ so probably no bedding going on in our house anytime soon. I Thinking now may not bathe right time so if we don't get a BFP this cycle ill probably start back on the pill maybe another few months.

hope everyone else is doing well :dust: to everyone


----------



## Tizy

IsaacRalph said:


> Thanks tiz! feeling bit better now & ds is much better too, thankgod! Yeah me & dh watched cabin in the woods last night, completly whacky but quite entertaining! It doesn't deserve the ratings that it has but still worth a watch for the whacky factor & the actor which plays Thor is in it & he's really hot, might get you in the mood, he he!

Lol at the hottie -- well we didn't watch it in the end, I was tired and wanted an early night, no not that sort of early night! Will defo watch soon tho. Yay for the positive OPK, happy BDing. X



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thx nic. Im not to bad thx for asking hun. Busy with honey. She's been so naughty today love her then tryed to fall asleep in her high chair as I was dishing up dinner love her lol. So now im drained and so tired. IM around 8-9-10 DPO and my boobs have become so tender swollen and heavy within the last couple hour's. But that could either. lol. x x x hows you. ?

Good luck Jessica, all your symptoms sounds good, and ahhh bless your LO. X



NDTaber9211 said:


> :happydance:IT'S NOT CANCER!!!!!!!!:wohoo::yipee:
> 
> Lonnie and I just got home from the hospital where he had his chest biopsy. They found nothing but unremarkable thymic tissue. First time where the word 'unremarkable' has ever made me so happy. Apparently his thymic tissue was suppressed by his lymphoma sickness (his cancer) so it's been growing back. It showed up as a really bright area on his scans so that is why it worried his doctor. Words can not express the joy I am feeling right now. I am so freaking happy and relieved right now!
> 
> One of the best things about this is we can still make babies! Woohoo! lol. I definitely had an anovulatory cycle this month so I don't know when I will be ovulating or testing in October. Just put me down as a question mark :).

Oh my goodness, this is fantastic news, and so happy for you and your family, what a relief that must be. And even better that you can continue baby dancing. just a thought, i wonder if your cycle was a bit off due to the stress of all this. X



baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in.
> Had a much needed lazy day today  Spent Weds-Fri doing a course which you got tested on and then 24 hours on call at the hospital Saturday.
> Still managed to keep going with the BDing every other day though which I'm quite proud of!
> Nothing else to report here, hope everyone's had a good weekend and got some good BDing in if it's your O time!
> :hugs:

Hey baby1wantyed, wow you guys are doing super with the BDing. We've been so crap, I'm CD13 and we've not even started since my period finished. I've not really been in the mood -- and we've had a few tiffs so that hasn't helped! 



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey ladies .. checking in today and cd 18 and still no positive opk... im doing the digital and the line seems to be getting darker .. ugh.. goin to try n enjoy my nite and not worry about this

Like LisaSmith said, have you considered charting? Fertility Friend really is excellent. And don't stress, you're body has probably been having cycles like this on and off for a while, but perhaps you've not noticed until you started baby dancing.



Lisasmith said:


> I had 6 days of fertile cm this month! Must be crazy month lol

hey LisaSmith, not long till testing, how are you feeling? any symptoms, fingers crossed X



ProudArmyWife said:


> Well me and DH aren't getting along right new =/ so probably no bedding going on in our house anytime soon. I Thinking now may not bathe right time so if we don't get a BFP this cycle ill probably start back on the pill maybe another few months.
> 
> hope everyone else is doing well :dust: to everyone

Hey Proudarmywife, sorry you and OH are having a rubbish time, all I know is that things can change quickly so don't rule yourself out too soon. X

HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE xxx
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

News from me, well Saturday is my birthday and also the start of my fertile period if everything happens like last month. I got really creamy CM today but some of it also have some stretchy EWCM in it, what should I put this as in FF you think? I'm excited about going away on Friday xx


----------



## LizzieJane

Morning everyone!

Tizy, I must've misread just after my holiday and said happy birthday on the wrong day. Sorry!! Sounds like you have a nice weekend away planned :) hope you have a lovely time! 

baby1wanted and IssacRalph - happy BD'ing!! 

I have some crosshairs again :dance: but... it isn't the most convincing set of high temperatures unless I had a fallback rise and then an implanation dip... here's hoping they stick around!! I do have sore boobs, nausea and a sensitive nose, which if I am right correlates to some cycles (a long time ago) shortly before AF, so I can presume point to ovulation? Fingers crossed. I finally want to count some DPOs!!!

:dust: LJ xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

ProudArmyWife If I was you hun I would'nt go on the pill or some other sort's of contraception because it can cause PCOS. Did for my little sister and she's only 20. How sad. But FX'd this is your cycle so you dont have to. :D x x x

NDT Congrat's hun on the great news. im over the moon for you and your DH. I bet it was a scary journey hay. But it's great news its not cancer. :D x x x

Nic lol You prob wont believe this but it only took me and my fiance a week and 1 day to concieve honey. She was not planned but very over the moon she came then. :D when we was in my doctor's getting A HPT done my fiance looked down every time she said neg, but when she finally made up her mind and said pos she had a massive smile on his face. :D It was great news but Now 2 year's 7 month's later still no BFP. Dont make sence to me. Thank's hun. My boob's are so tender again today but just hoping it aint AF looking to arrive as my back has been killing me for the past 3 day's. Due AF 4th or 5th so not long now. Would love a summer baby this time around. x x x

BlackBeauty try not to worry so much hun, it wont happen if you aint relaxed. x x x


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Tizy, I must've misread just after my holiday and said happy birthday on the wrong day. Sorry!! Sounds like you have a nice weekend away planned :) hope you have a lovely time!
> 
> baby1wanted and IssacRalph - happy BD'ing!!
> 
> I have some crosshairs again :dance: but... it isn't the most convincing set of high temperatures unless I had a fallback rise and then an implanation dip... here's hoping they stick around!! I do have sore boobs, nausea and a sensitive nose, which if I am right correlates to some cycles (a long time ago) shortly before AF, so I can presume point to ovulation? Fingers crossed. I finally want to count some DPOs!!!
> 
> :dust: LJ xx

Hey LJ, thats ok re: birthday! Lol. YAY!!!!!! for the crosshairs, I've got everything crossed for you! Really hope O has happened. Have you been BDing? Xxx


----------



## jellybean87

Hey guys, 

Sorry I've been awol again, my laptop broke but its fixed no. 

Anyway, erm I got my BFP today!!!:happydance: I am in total shock!! I hadn't expected this month to work, i'd written it off. But have felt sick the last couple of days, so tested expecting a negative. But nope i'm pregnant :thumbup: due approx 13/6/13 not exactly sure because my cycles are a bit all over the place.


----------



## Tizy

OMG congrats Jellybean!!!!! Great news xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Congrats!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats jellybean


----------



## Flyons

jellybean87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I've been awol again, my laptop broke but its fixed no.
> 
> Anyway, erm I got my BFP today!!!:happydance: I am in total shock!! I hadn't expected this month to work, i'd written it off. But have felt sick the last couple of days, so tested expecting a negative. But nope i'm pregnant :thumbup: due approx 13/6/13 not exactly sure because my cycles are a bit all over the place.

Yay JellyBean- great monday morning news!! :thumbup:


----------



## Tizy

This is FAB news. Our first October :bfp: and its only 1st October!!! Many more to come I hope. Congrats again jellybean.

Plus today my neighbour told me she is pregnant, I'm so excited for her (and a little jel) she has a little boy who is 8 days younger than my boy Roscoe (10 months), It would be just lovely if I was a couple of weeks behind her this time.....oh fingers crossed for an October and birthday :bfp: Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Issacralph, your chart is very neat - do you temp vaginally? Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tizy said:


> Issacralph, your chart is very neat - do you temp vaginally? Xx

nope never have, just take it at the same time everyday, i have been doing for ages though! Today you would've seen a huge temp rise but I haven't entered it on my chart as I don't think its accurate. Only had my first + opk yesterday an ic but negative digital one,,about 4am today I got my first smiley face opk, the internet cheapies I've found out are more sensitive! anyway last night I never got back to sleep neither did dh, we had txt at 4 to say his brothers wife had started contracting, she's due today, of course too excited to sleep. Also i'm unwell so think this may have altered reading & also we put our super thick winter quilt on yesterday! Anyway we dtd yesterday avo & today avo just hope we've done enough as been really slack this month!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats JellyBean!


----------



## LizzieJane

Congratulations jelly bean! Wonderful news! 

Tizy - if O did happen, we BD'ed a lot the days before when we were on holiday but missed ovulation day... I told hubs if I did ovulate then clearly we need a destress holiday every month :winkwink:


----------



## robinson380

YAY Jelly bean....congratulations!:baby:


----------



## baby1wanted

jellybean87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I've been awol again, my laptop broke but its fixed no.
> 
> Anyway, erm I got my BFP today!!!:happydance: I am in total shock!! I hadn't expected this month to work, i'd written it off. But have felt sick the last couple of days, so tested expecting a negative. But nope i'm pregnant :thumbup: due approx 13/6/13 not exactly sure because my cycles are a bit all over the place.

Yay great news! Hope you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Cd 19 update for the ladies ..

Hooray finally got a positive on opk ! ! 
Not sure why such a delay but i got it ! 

The.line is superrr dark darker than the.control line 

soo question i.got the positive at 300 pm 
can i bd.at 9pm and still be able to catch the egg ??


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

jellybean87 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry I've been awol again, my laptop broke but its fixed no.
> 
> Anyway, erm I got my BFP today!!!:happydance: I am in total shock!! I hadn't expected this month to work, i'd written it off. But have felt sick the last couple of days, so tested expecting a negative. But nope i'm pregnant :thumbup: due approx 13/6/13 not exactly sure because my cycles are a bit all over the place.

Wow.awesome news hun H&H 9 mths !


----------



## Flyons

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Cd 19 update for the ladies ..
> 
> Hooray finally got a positive on opk ! !
> Not sure why such a delay but i got it !
> 
> The.line is superrr dark darker than the.control line
> 
> soo question i.got the positive at 300 pm
> can i bd.at 9pm and still be able to catch the egg ??

Yeah girl- go get that eggy. pretty sure ovulation takes place 24-36 hours after your positive. so go get him tonight and tomorrow night


----------



## Lisasmith

Bb- get busy :)


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

LOL for.the last few days ive been feeling extra horny.. last nite at like 5am i woke up my husband abd bd .. Hes like hun im not sure whats gotten into u but i love it.. lol.. everytime i see him i feel like attackin him lol.. i pray af stays farrrr away from me this month! But hubby goes he wants to head to the gym today .. i told him Hell No we have to catch that egg LOL and i said the next few days u better put the gym on hold lool .. i bought sexy outfits to get him in the mood .. yay ! .. wow happy opk finally gave me a positive .. goin to test when i get home to make sure i see a smiley face still


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tizy said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:IT'S NOT CANCER!!!!!!!!:wohoo::yipee:
> 
> Lonnie and I just got home from the hospital where he had his chest biopsy. They found nothing but unremarkable thymic tissue. First time where the word 'unremarkable' has ever made me so happy. Apparently his thymic tissue was suppressed by his lymphoma sickness (his cancer) so it's been growing back. It showed up as a really bright area on his scans so that is why it worried his doctor. Words can not express the joy I am feeling right now. I am so freaking happy and relieved right now!
> 
> One of the best things about this is we can still make babies! Woohoo! lol. I definitely had an anovulatory cycle this month so I don't know when I will be ovulating or testing in October. Just put me down as a question mark :).
> 
> Oh my goodness, this is fantastic news, and so happy for you and your family, what a relief that must be. And even better that you can continue baby dancing. just a thought, i wonder if your cycle was a bit off due to the stress of all this. XClick to expand...

I definitely think it didn't help but I was already really far into my cycle when all this started. I actually just got break through bleeding so I hope I am back on track. I started taking vitex in hope it can help regulate my. My Doctor told me I should go see a gyno when I can but we are out insurance for a few months.


----------



## Tizy

Lisasmith are you not POAS yet??? ;-) X


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Congrat's jellybean H&H 9 month's. x x x

Yay for Positive OPK BlackBeauty. x x x

Well got a phone call at 9:20am and iv defo been accepted for 3 free cycle's of IVF/or untill I get pregnant. There going to send out the paper work to be signed and sent back. But I think before I do that me and my fiance should talk about it. x x x


----------



## Lisasmith

Not yet lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*PMS & PREGNANCY SYMPTOM'S... LOOK IF YOU DONT UNDERSTAND SYMPTOM'S... LOOK IN GENERAL... WELL TRUE...*

https://www.mypregnancybaby.com/pms-or-pregnancy/

Ok so I posted this link which has some of the most common symptom's of pregnancy and pms but as I knew most are very simular to each other. 

It tell's you what symptom's can be either pms or pregnancy and there are many that mean both. 

I can say in my journey of TTC this is so true. Iv had all these symptom's and AF arrive. When I was pregnant I had none in the first month apart from bleeding gum's when brushing and of course missed period. 

Please look if you dont understand symptom's and what lead to what. Iv alway's said symptom's dont mean crap and it's true because there aint many symptom's that mean yep your pregnant. Even a missed period dont mean your pregnant. I missed a period for several week's before and every HPT I took was a BFN. Then my AF finally arrived week's later. 

Hope this help's anyone who symptom spot's. Never get your hope's high over a symptom. I did it for nearly 2 year's now for the last several month's I dont bother. It's just to confusing. Of course thing's like sore boob's back ache and other's are very obvious to feel but most of the time they was prob just in my head. lol that sounds sad but it's true. x x x


----------



## nic18

thanks jessica! 

AF due on sunday.. no symptoms of being PG. so i'm positive she is going to show :(! 

OH away in a mood with me because i put his golf trousers in the wash after.. HE TOLD ME TO! then when he asked where they were i said 'in the wash you told me to' he was convinced he never! but he did or i obv would not of done it! so he's now away to the gym in a massive mood. i could kill him!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey Ladies .. update for this morning .. i got to bd last night but it was such a struggle getting DH to do it .. so i gave in and told him its THE time ! He s like "on my time inly " wow so frustrating dealing with him sometumes ... hopefully ill get him to bd tonite .. ugh .. waiting for that white pasty cm to confirn that i ovulated .. going to keep testing and bding until the test goes back to negative .. 

ps i used pre seed last nite and kept my bum on a pilliow for most of the night ..


----------



## LizzieJane

jessica - fantastic news about the IVF!
nic - stay positive hun, some people have no symptoms and then a BFP!
BB - GL pouncing on your hubs tonight!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congrats Jellybean!! Fantastic news hun =D xx

Nic, dont give up yet! You never know! Ive still got my fingers crossed for u! 

BB, dont give him a choice! Haha. I wish my OH would sometimes not be in the mood. All he thinks about is sex grr.

AFM, im cd12 today, temps are still almost a straight line! Opks are negative but the line is looking ever so familiar, just hoping it gets darkee and doesnt stay the same forever like itndid the last time!

A but off topic, but who else loves the smell of fried onions?! YUM!


----------



## Tizy

Half the line seems very dark in 'real life' but the other half isn't and its not as fat at the control line. But I also have EWCM. 

Its only CD14 and last month I didn't O till CD21!!! Arghhhh Advice please X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4231.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Flyons

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> A but off topic, but who else loves the smell of fried onions?! YUM!

Mmmm me! And garlic.



Tizy said:


> Half the line seems very dark in 'real life' but the other half isn't and its not as fat at the control line. But I also have EWCM.
> 
> Its only CD14 and last month I didn't O till CD21!!! Arghhhh Advice please X

I think you are getting close- not quite yet!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tizy said:


> Half the line seems very dark in 'real life' but the other half isn't and its not as fat at the control line. But I also have EWCM.
> 
> Its only CD14 and last month I didn't O till CD21!!! Arghhhh Advice please X

Almost hun try tonight again & first thing in the morn I expect it to be positive very soon, I use these tests! I would Defo start bding though Xx good luck, I ovulated yesterday, had ultrasound today which confirmed it too. We'll be close cycle buddies! I would say your cycle is settling down now from being in pill. Ps ultrasound was apart of my fertility work up & all is looking good, just need to do 21 day progesterone check now!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's lizzyJane. x x x

Nic Your welcome, But No symptom's is actually a good sign. Well A sign of somethink lol. But Like I said I only had bleeding gums with honey and obviously no period and my friend em Had PMS & pregnancy symptom's, Then a couple day's before her AF they stopped. She said I have no symptom's what so ever today I dunno where they went lol. Turned out she was up the duff. lol. x x x

So FX'd and GL this is your BFP cycle. x x x

Ow and If I remember rightly your testing same day as me yer 4/5th. LEt me know what day and if AF is a no show well both test and post pic. :D x x x GLx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Tizy I would say negative. But it aint really light so should'nt be long untill positive. Just remember though not every one get's a full positive OPK. But because you chart you will no for defo when you get confirmed cross hair's. GL x x x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies hopw everyone is doing good.


afm DH has stopped being a butt and we actually managed to bd last night :woohoo:
I should be in my fertile period right now not sure when exactly i O but i know it should be soon my CM has picked up.


:dust: to everyone watching for more :BFP:'s


----------



## dcm_mw12

AF decided to creep up on me so now I'm WTT


----------



## CaptainMummy

dcm_mw12 said:


> AF decided to creep up on me so now I'm WTT

sorry to hear af got u hun, hopefully a little breal does you good and you can get your bfp when thr time is riht for you x

Tizy, thats looking good! Id say O is definitely on its way! Hopefully your cycle is a bit shirter this time round =) x

AFM, I wondered if anyone could help me identify my cm. I have loads, and it comes out and its stretchy but its perfectly white and theres huge blobs of it (sorry tmi!) its not totally stretchy and clear like ewcm but its not watery and its not creamy. Its like egg white thats been cooked for 30 seconds... Omg i cant believe I just said that :dohh:
Me and OH bd tonight, first time for 4/5 days so hopefully I actually ovulate this month. I will be happy to have a normal ovulatinf cycle and end up with a bfn. At least then ai would kniw my body is working again!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. update for me .. tested again today with opk and got another positive .. bd again tonite.. it was a very quick bd for dh to just fill me up lol .. orgasmed after to make sure i kept the sperm in.. i find with the pre seed i leak a lot after.. wow! But will bd tomorrow skip a day and then do it again.. im noticing my cm is getting thick and pasty.so i know for sure ovulation will happen either tomorrow or day after .. Sorry forgot to mention the light is fainting out again


----------



## SmallTownGal

So, DH and I have been having sinus ick the past 5 days. Allergies + icky weather = poopy feeling and ick. We finally managed to scratch out some BD, tonight, though (our first this cycle). We felt better after some BD, but still sickly feeling in most of the body (we are similarly effected by the weather and allergies, but I get it worse than DH). My LH levels are on the rise, but no bfp opk, yet.

@ group - Hope everyone who is sickly feels better, and for anyone with sick family, I hope they feel better too! :hugs: Sinus ick, colds and whatnot seem to be hitting so many of us and our families - boo hiss.

Congrats to those who got bfp opks! Good luck BDing! :dust: FX'd for those who haven't got bfp opk yet.

FX'd for :bfp: for those still in the TWW! :dust:

For those having tiffs or not getting along with DH, FX'd for happier times and getting back to even keel! :hugs: Congrats to those who's DH's have stopped being butts :mrgreen:

@ MrsMurphy - Contrats on your OH's new job! :happydance: And boo on those Tesco opk's! Glad you found out they were causing the constant + opks so you could ditch them.
Glad your bloods came back normal :D and I read that LH has to be much higher than FSH for it to be a possible indicator of PCOS, so you are probably ok there (1.6 points of difference is a pretty small difference, I think - that's almost 1:1 and no one is perfectly 1:1, I bet).
Re your CM question: if you aren't having any itching or burning or funky smell, I'd say that the CM is a mix of a lot of creamy CM with some wet CM (the kind that stretches some but not as much as EWCM). I had the same stuff yesterday, and I erred on the side of fertility and called it watery for my chart, since I'm pre-O. Post-O, I'd call it creamy. Tie goes to fertile pre-O, and non-fertile post-O, in my book :p

@ NDTaber - OMG, I'm so happy for you guys that it wasn't cancer!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Hallelujah! :cloud9:

@ BB - Aw, try not to worry about O-ing later than usual, but I know it's hard not to! :hugs: Take comfort that most of the time when O is late, then your AF is usually later/your cycle is usually longer, too (your luteal phase - the time between O and AF, should stay the same, even if you O late, and it's a short luteal phase that's causes problems with implantation and mc, not merely late O, so you are probably going to be fine - it's probably just stress making you O later than usual).

@ Tizy - FF advises to err on the side of fertility and put the most fertile fluid you find. So if you have some EWCM at any point during the day, put E. The only time I did different is after I got my crosshairs (after getting bfp opk) and I got that stretchy snot white CM all the time (I called that creamy). Before I get crosshairs, I call any very stetchy CM "E" whether it is snot white or properly raw egg white colored, to err on the side of caution.
Regarding opk piccy: I'd say it's almost a + opk, but not quite. Probably you'll get + opk soon - FX'd!

@ LJ - Congrats on getting crosshairs! :happydance: FX'd that dpo list shows up on your chart soon (I guess that happens automatically after enough high temps?)

@ JellyBean - OMG, congrats on the :bfp:!!! :happydance: Whooo!

@ Jessica - Congrats on getting officially accepted into IVF trial! :happydance: Yeah, good idea to talk to your fiance before signing the papers, though, just to be safe.

@ Nic - Try not to totally lose hope! Plenty of ladies don't get any symptoms and wind up PG. You never know. Hang in there! :hugs: FX'd!

@ IsaacRalph - Glad all is looking well wrt you fertility check-up, and that the US confirmed O! :happydance:

@ dcm_mw12 - Aw, sorry to hear that AF got you! And after all that waiting/late AF! :hug:


----------



## nic18

*jessica- i am testing the 7th hun!! well that's when AF is due so i will only test if its late ! good luck to you to hun! hope this is your BFP!! 

thank u smalltowngal! i have had some pains today and last night, so not sure what to think about it. think its AF starting to creep up on me  she's due on Sunday! sorry your feeling so crappy hun! feel better soon ! 

*


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

Hope you're all ok....I'm having a bit of a rubbish time because OH and I just going through a rough patch, we just keep getting each other wrong and sniping all the time, as PAW was saying...they're buttheads at times. Its not at all conducive to baby making and I've already written this month off now. 

I've sort of told OH that I think we should put our long term plans (baby making) on hold for now...even though its not really what I want. I'm hoping that he'll disagree, when we finally start talking properly, we'll see. 

Not sure how our night away on Friday will pan out now either...Happy Birthday me!

I'm still temping and OPKing as I want to see how my cycles progress. AND as it happens, I'm not sure but I think this is a positive OPK....I've never seen one before, as you all know I missed it last month!! 

Let me know what you think? Not that it'll change anything :-(

Anyway, i'm going out for a meal with my girlfriends this evening, so that'll cheer me up. 

Muchas love Han X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4238.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tizy Im sorry your DH is being a butt too! Men are so good at picking the worst time for conflict. I hope it pans out for you guys and you don't have to put TTC on hold. I'm still on the fence on the TTC front. We will see how the rest of this cycle goes.



:dust: to everyone and goodluck to all upcoming testers


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. just @ work but wanted to give an update .. so i was able to bd last nite .. i will post bding dates later tonite .. but i got a.positive opk yesterday and the day before .. today no.positive .. line was almost not even there .. shuld i assumed i ovulated yesterday ? Im still going bd tonite just in case ..


----------



## Lisasmith

Yes, I would assume so. How is your cm? USUALLY you o on the last day of ewcm


----------



## Lisasmith

Something happened to my chart


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

This morning i had egg white now im completely dry .. nadda nothing lol


----------



## Lisasmith

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums...89-8B41-2849BFA244B5-884-0000004149D86BE9.jpg


----------



## NDTaber9211

So, If my body cooperates this cycle, I won't be testing until Nov. 6th. I should be getting a +opk around the 24th. Maybe the vitex will be doing it's thing and my cycle will be shorter. Man that would be awesome! :haha:


----------



## Lisasmith

Why are you all asleep???


----------



## baby1wanted

I'm not! Just checking - lovely line - congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

Thank you :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congrats LisaSmith!! Beautiful line =D

I didnt take my temp this morning... When i readched under my pillow to get thermometer, i accidentally pushed it down the back of the bed haha!
Still waiting on a + opk, probably wont even get one but ahhhh we shall see.


----------



## Tizy

Wow Lisasmaith - congratulations hunni XXX


----------



## Lisasmith

Thank you!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Congrat's hun, but no one was asleep more like busy or not online. x x x


----------



## Lisasmith

I don't know what time it is there lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I undersdtand hun, I was not being rude it just kinda sound rude when you said what are you all sleeping. But I know that obviously you wanna scream across the country you got your BFP. :D hope you have a H&H 9 month's. x x x


----------



## Lisasmith

Yeah, I wasn't being rude at all :) trying my hand at excited humor lol


----------



## CaptainMummy

Lisasmith said:


> Yeah, I wasn't being rude at all :) trying my hand at excited humor lol

I totally got it, lol =D

Where are you from? Im on mobile version jus now so it doesnt say where everyone is from. Bet youre really excited =D


----------



## Lisasmith

Australia, love! I'm
Over the moon


----------



## LizzieJane

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## LizzieJane

Morning Ladies,

How is everyone? 

Tizy, your opk from yesterday looks good, will you upload your one from today? I hope O is just around the corner for you! I am sorry about your OH :( :hugs: I really hope that it doesn't spoil your bday and that having a proper chat will get your both on the same page.

Smalltowngal - I'm sorry you are sick! You know what the cure for a headache is though.... BD'ing ;) Hope your +ve opk arrives today. 

NDtaber - very happy that you are back to TTC! I really hope this is your BFP cycle! 

LisaSmith - H&H 9 months to you! 

MrsM - really hope that +ve opk arrives soon :hugs:

BB - are you in the TWW now then? When is your test date? 

Nic - how have you not tested yet?!? What DPO are you? 

Had a bit of a surprise yesterday with a very very faint, very thin line on a hpt. I thought it was a defect so I tried to feel if there was a ridge and it disappeared... :shrug: this morning BFN so it was probably my baby brain imagining things! On the positive side my temps have improved and my crosshairs are still here :dance: I'm 9dpo today and will test again on sunday at 12dpo. 

So now I feel like I can finally FINALLY symptom spot so I am going to just because I can :) sore boobs, nausea and sometimes sickness, sore back, fatigue (this is killing me) and increased appetite. In summary impending AF, a miracle bean or my ridiculous baby brain is making me into a greedy lazy person :haha:

:dust: to everyone, hurry up sunday!!! LJ xxx


----------



## mrs_kboy

Congratulations to the BFP's so far :)

I tested this morning and BFN so im out.
Just gotta wait for AF so i can start trying again

Good luck everyone
xx


----------



## Flyons

Lisasmith- Congrats!!! How exciting!

:hugs: Mrs Kboy! You never know- maybe she won't show.

Well, I don't know whats going on with my cycle this month. I had ewcm on CD 8-9, but high soft cervix and O pains on CD 18, (no noticable ewcm?). No OPKs since I was on vacation this month. We dtd pretty much every other day using preseed, so hopefully covered there. So I think I'll wait until Monday to test as thats when my predictor says AF is due. So far only symptom is nausea yesterday morning and today following breakfast. Oh the lovely TWW! 

:dust:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Woo hoo lisasmith congratulations! Xx


----------



## robinson380

lisasmith said:


> australia, love! I'm
> over the moon

congratulations!!!! Yay :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Lisasmith said:


> Why are you all asleep???

oh bless you hun I was totally asleep, sorry! Ps you didn't sound rude


----------



## Jadey121

Congrats on the new bfps!!!
9dpo here today. Dont feel anything to be honest lol Not getting my hopes up! 
Not been on much due to packing for the house move! x


----------



## Lisasmith

Thank you, everyone! Flyons good luck honey. 

I really appreciate all the well wishes :cloud9:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congratulations LisaSmith! H&H 9 Months!


----------



## angel2010

Sorry I have been a little mia lately, I will do a proper catch up tonight or tomorrow. Want to congratulate any bfps I have missed and send apologies to anyone who got the witch!


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Congratulations Lisasmith!! Wonderful news!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

@Lisasmith - WOW THAT IS AWESOME !!! AMAZING NEWS HUN IM SOOO HAPPY FOR U 

AND PS THAT PREV MESSAGE WAS NOTTTT RUDEEE AT ALLL 
I COMPLETELY GET WHERE U WERE COMING FROM !! I WOULD BE SAYING THE SAME THING IF I GOT A BFP MYSELF !!! LOVE IT !!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

CD 22 AND HERE IS AN UPDATE SO FAR FOR ME 
... so i think DH and I are BDing OUT ..lol.. meaning we are tired and taking a break today .. i noticed he is staying far from me like he is hoping no bding tonite .. just going to relax until af and do it when we want to 
here is my bding days so far ..
CD 8 , CD 10, CD 12, CD 13, CD 15, CD 17, CD18, CD 19(POSITIVE OPK) , CD 20(POSITIVE OPK), CD 21 (NEGATIVE OPK) 

when should i assume i ovulated ?? 

but i hope i covered all bases -- and i did use preseed for most of the days i bd not all -- will see how this month turns out -- 

@TIZY - I should be testing if af doesnt show OCT 15TH


----------



## Lisasmith

That's gorgeous girl xxx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Lisasmith said:


> That's gorgeous girl xxx

What was ur bding days out of curiosty .. did u use opk ?


----------



## Lisasmith

We hardly bd at all lol! Cd8 and then cd 15 and 16 and i o'd on cd 17


----------



## Lisasmith

I only get positives the day I ovulate


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well Iv made my mind up.

Iv decided that I am going to stick with................. the fertility monitor and jog the IVF on. I can do this and natural is the way I wanna go. Well AF was due yesterday/today. No show so far and defo no AF symp's. Me and Fiance had a round this morning just incase AF showed her butt ugly face lol, But still even after that nothink and sex was a little painful. Normally Sex on day AF is due bring's it on. But not even spotting. Iv got like a EWCM but not really stretchy just clear and wet. Im feeling very happy today god know's why lol. Im normally really crappy and moody around the time AF is due. But in side dont feel no different. But what I can say is the last couple day's big increase in bleeding gums when brushing and apart from a missed period that was my first PG symp with honey. Not gonna get my hope's high but gonna keep this good mood in place lol. Started christmas prezzie's for honey the other day. Now I cant wait lol and im not even finished... :D x x x

How is every one ok I hope. x x x


----------



## Lisasmith

Sounds promising!


----------



## Jadey121

Girls i think ive just got a bfp after my chemical last month.
Wtf did i test i told myself that i wouldnt until i was late. Im so worried :'(


----------



## Jadey121

Line appeared within 1 min. I dont think im seeing things the line is pink.
 



Attached Files:







20121005_102458-1.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nic18

congrats lisasmith! :) 

AF showed this morning, 2days early.. which has not happened in a long time.

so i should be testing november 2nd or 4th x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Jadey, I definitely see it!! I really hope this is your bfp! Its looking very good though!

Jessica, when are u testing!? Hope you get your bfp too! We have already got a good bit for Paiges christmas lol. Im all excited about it too =D her bday is 21st January so we have to as much as possible before xmas.

Im still waiting on my positive opk. Yesyerday afternoon was my darkest yet, but who knows if it will ever be positive! My chart is the most boring chart Ive ever seen!

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068


----------



## Jadey121

Yep i think this is deffo a bfp last one at the bottom seems darker and i held my pee for a few hours. Eekkk lets hope this bean sticks!!!
 



Attached Files:







20121005_134501-1.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## robinson380

Definately BFP Jadey!! Congrats :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations jadey, well done x


----------



## LizzieJane

Congratulations Jadey!!!! :happydance:


----------



## nic18

Congrats Jadey!


----------



## LizzieJane

I'm sorry about AF Nic :( :hugs: really hope next month is your month.


----------



## nic18

LizzieJane, thank you! thought everyone had forgot about me :(! haha


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Jadey121 said:


> Yep i think this is deffo a bfp last one at the bottom seems darker and i held my pee for a few hours. Eekkk lets hope this bean sticks!!!

Wow awesome newsss .. TIZY HOW MUCH BFP ARE WE AT FOR THIS MONTH ? this is awesome .. wowzers .. jadey congrats hun .. its a good.thing i guess u started trying right away !


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

nic18 said:


> LizzieJane, thank you! thought everyone had forgot about me :(! haha

Sorry af showed.. i hate that witch boooo !


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Kind.of.confused y im feeling pains in left hand side .. it kind of feels weord


----------



## nic18

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Kind.of.confused y im feeling pains in left hand side .. it kind of feels weord

could be a good sign hun!


----------



## Jadey121

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Yep i think this is deffo a bfp last one at the bottom seems darker and i held my pee for a few hours. Eekkk lets hope this bean sticks!!!
> 
> Wow awesome newsss .. TIZY HOW MUCH BFP ARE WE AT FOR THIS MONTH ? this is awesome .. wowzers .. jadey congrats hun .. its a good.thing i guess u started trying right away !Click to expand...

Well i didnt use any opks or anything just had regular sex... we just said what will be will be! 
Will be testing each morning to check to see if the lines are getting darker though  x


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations Jadey! We can be bump buddies <3 

Nic, sorry about af honey xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Lisasmith said:


> Congratulations Jadey! We can be bump buddies <3
> 
> Nic, sorry about af honey xxx

That would be fab! :-D
Yayyy!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on the bfp jadey! fxd for a sticky bean :)

sorry the :witch: got you nic :hugs:

afm dh and i have bed basically every other night since af left so we will see no opks anything just going with the flow so we will see 
goodluck everyone


----------



## NDTaber9211

Well, I am waiting for the witch to go away. I want to start temping for this month. I decided to temp vaginally since I always sleep with my mouth wide open. I can't breath through my nose when I lay down. I think I'll get more accurate temps this way. I hope this next month goes by quick!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. i think its safe to.say im in the 2ww .. i sealed.the.deal with bding.today .. having cramps.on and off and got.some white pasty.discharge .. not as.a.lot.as.other.months but kno i ovulated when my cm turns thats way ...


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck!! So exciting


----------



## Jadey121

Yep im deffo pregnant again. Done another test this morning and its darker!!!
Hpefully things are progressing the way they should!
Over the moon as its my sons 4th birthday today so nice finding out for sure im pregnant :-D xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Show me! Oh, I'm so happy for you! Happy 4th birthday to your son. It's exactly one month until my sons 4th birthday


----------



## claire1978

Hi everyone, ive been abit of a lurker, been so busy

Noticed a couple of bfps, congrats

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Jadey121

Lisasmith said:


> Show me! Oh, I'm so happy for you! Happy 4th birthday to your son. It's exactly one month until my sons 4th birthday

Thanks hun we had a fab day at the zoo! Heres the tests... bottom one is todays 11dpo! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20121006_171933-1.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisasmith

That's much darker! Congratulations


----------



## Flyons

Jadey121 said:


> Lisasmith said:
> 
> 
> Show me! Oh, I'm so happy for you! Happy 4th birthday to your son. It's exactly one month until my sons 4th birthday
> 
> Thanks hun we had a fab day at the zoo! Heres the tests... bottom one is todays 11dpo! :happydance:Click to expand...

congrats jadey!!! here's to a sticky bean!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

That test is def darker! lots of sticky dust jadey!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Congrat's hun, Hope you have a H&H 9 month's. x x x

Is any one using a clearblue fertility monitor and If so how long???

Or has anyone used a clearblue fertility monitor and got pregnant an how long did it take??? 

x x x


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Tizy, your opk from yesterday looks good, will you upload your one from today? I hope O is just around the corner for you! I am sorry about your OH :( :hugs: I really hope that it doesn't spoil your bday and that having a proper chat will get your both on the same page.
> 
> Smalltowngal - I'm sorry you are sick! You know what the cure for a headache is though.... BD'ing ;) Hope your +ve opk arrives today.
> 
> NDtaber - very happy that you are back to TTC! I really hope this is your BFP cycle!
> 
> LisaSmith - H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> MrsM - really hope that +ve opk arrives soon :hugs:
> 
> BB - are you in the TWW now then? When is your test date?
> 
> Nic - how have you not tested yet?!? What DPO are you?
> 
> Had a bit of a surprise yesterday with a very very faint, very thin line on a hpt. I thought it was a defect so I tried to feel if there was a ridge and it disappeared... :shrug: this morning BFN so it was probably my baby brain imagining things! On the positive side my temps have improved and my crosshairs are still here :dance: I'm 9dpo today and will test again on sunday at 12dpo.
> 
> So now I feel like I can finally FINALLY symptom spot so I am going to just because I can :) sore boobs, nausea and sometimes sickness, sore back, fatigue (this is killing me) and increased appetite. In summary impending AF, a miracle bean or my ridiculous baby brain is making me into a greedy lazy person :haha:
> 
> :dust: to everyone, hurry up sunday!!! LJ xxx

Hey LJ, so glad to hear something is finally happening for you, you've had a long wait. Good luck. For me, that was my posituve Opk as the ine i did the bext day was defo negative, nearly didnt see a line. Which means according to the last two cycles I most probably only get a positive Opk on the day I ovulate!! Bit annoying but I feel like I am reading the Opks better now Xx



Jadey121 said:


> Girls i think ive just got a bfp after my chemical last month.
> Wtf did i test i told myself that i wouldnt until i was late. Im so worried :'(

Massive congratulations Jadey, I'm so happy this happened for you after the diappointment you must have felt last month. Congrats again xx



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Jadey, I definitely see it!! I really hope this is your bfp! Its looking very good though!
> 
> Jessica, when are u testing!? Hope you get your bfp too! We have already got a good bit for Paiges christmas lol. Im all excited about it too =D her bday is 21st January so we have to as much as possible before xmas.
> 
> Im still waiting on my positive opk. Yesyerday afternoon was my darkest yet, but who knows if it will ever be positive! My chart is the most boring chart Ive ever seen!
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068

Hey Mrs M, lol about your chart - it does look very 'consistent' which I'm sure isn't a bad thing and means you must be temping well. Hope for your positive Opk soon. xx



nic18 said:


> congrats lisasmith! :)
> 
> AF showed this morning, 2days early.. which has not happened in a long time.
> so i should be testing november 2nd or 4th x

Hey Nic, sorry AF got you hun. I'll be right with you for November - it will be our month!! Xx



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Yep i think this is deffo a bfp last one at the bottom seems darker and i held my pee for a few hours. Eekkk lets hope this bean sticks!!!
> 
> Wow awesome newsss .. TIZY HOW MUCH BFP ARE WE AT FOR THIS MONTH ? this is awesome .. wowzers .. jadey congrats hun .. its a good.thing i guess u started trying right away !Click to expand...

Hey BB well done on your BDing! Looks like you have everything covered. We have 3 BFP's so far and Statistically we will see 4.6 bpf's with 23 testers. With all the BFP's over the last two months I think I need to start recruiting for the baby dancers! Good luck. Xx



ProudArmyWife said:


> Congrats on the bfp jadey! fxd for a sticky bean :)
> 
> sorry the :witch: got you nic :hugs:
> 
> afm dh and i have bed basically every other night since af left so we will see no opks anything just going with the flow so we will see
> goodluck everyone

Good luck PAW - xx



NDTaber9211 said:


> Well, I am waiting for the witch to go away. I want to start temping for this month. I decided to temp vaginally since I always sleep with my mouth wide open. I can't breath through my nose when I lay down. I think I'll get more accurate temps this way. I hope this next month goes by quick!

Hey ND, I'll be with you for November, good luck xx

Hope everyone else is well. XxX

-----------------

News from me .... Well after the awful week we had, I had a great birthday and much fun on our weekend away. Well as it happens all my plans for this month messed up, I was expecting to O the same time as last cycle, CD 19-21, but as it happened O came CD15! Looks like my cycles are regulating following birth control, but because of OH being ill this week and all our falling out there was no BDing at all! So I'm out this time. But considering the cocktails that we're drunk on Friday night it's a good thing! I would have been in the TWW and not been able to go out with friends as planned. 

OH and I have had a big chat and we're going all out in November, not doing anything radical, just carry on temping and OPKs and BD regularly but especially during fertile week. .....I'm excited for November - really hoping it will be my month.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tizy said:


> LizzieJane said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Tizy, your opk from yesterday looks good, will you upload your one from today? I hope O is just around the corner for you! I am sorry about your OH :( :hugs: I really hope that it doesn't spoil your bday and that having a proper chat will get your both on the same page.
> 
> Smalltowngal - I'm sorry you are sick! You know what the cure for a headache is though.... BD'ing ;) Hope your +ve opk arrives today.
> 
> NDtaber - very happy that you are back to TTC! I really hope this is your BFP cycle!
> 
> LisaSmith - H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> MrsM - really hope that +ve opk arrives soon :hugs:
> 
> BB - are you in the TWW now then? When is your test date?
> 
> Nic - how have you not tested yet?!? What DPO are you?
> 
> Had a bit of a surprise yesterday with a very very faint, very thin line on a hpt. I thought it was a defect so I tried to feel if there was a ridge and it disappeared... :shrug: this morning BFN so it was probably my baby brain imagining things! On the positive side my temps have improved and my crosshairs are still here :dance: I'm 9dpo today and will test again on sunday at 12dpo.
> 
> So now I feel like I can finally FINALLY symptom spot so I am going to just because I can :) sore boobs, nausea and sometimes sickness, sore back, fatigue (this is killing me) and increased appetite. In summary impending AF, a miracle bean or my ridiculous baby brain is making me into a greedy lazy person :haha:
> 
> :dust: to everyone, hurry up sunday!!! LJ xxx
> 
> Hey LJ, so glad to hear something is finally happening for you, you've had a long wait. Good luck. For me, that was my posituve Opk as the ine i did the bext day was defo negative, nearly didnt see a line. Which means according to the last two cycles I most probably only get a positive Opk on the day I ovulate!! Bit annoying but I feel like I am reading the Opks better now Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Girls i think ive just got a bfp after my chemical last month.
> Wtf did i test i told myself that i wouldnt until i was late. Im so worried :'(Click to expand...
> 
> Massive congratulations Jadey, I'm so happy this happened for you after the diappointment you must have felt last month. Congrats again xx
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Jadey, I definitely see it!! I really hope this is your bfp! Its looking very good though!
> 
> Jessica, when are u testing!? Hope you get your bfp too! We have already got a good bit for Paiges christmas lol. Im all excited about it too =D her bday is 21st January so we have to as much as possible before xmas.
> 
> Im still waiting on my positive opk. Yesyerday afternoon was my darkest yet, but who knows if it will ever be positive! My chart is the most boring chart Ive ever seen!
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Mrs M, lol about your chart - it does look very 'consistent' which I'm sure isn't a bad thing and means you must be temping well. Hope for your positive Opk soon. xx
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> congrats lisasmith! :)
> 
> AF showed this morning, 2days early.. which has not happened in a long time.
> so i should be testing november 2nd or 4th xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Nic, sorry AF got you hun. I'll be right with you for November - it will be our month!! Xx
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Yep i think this is deffo a bfp last one at the bottom seems darker and i held my pee for a few hours. Eekkk lets hope this bean sticks!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow awesome newsss .. TIZY HOW MUCH BFP ARE WE AT FOR THIS MONTH ? this is awesome .. wowzers .. jadey congrats hun .. its a good.thing i guess u started trying right away !Click to expand...
> 
> Hey BB well done on your BDing! Looks like you have everything covered. We have 3 BFP's so far and Statistically we will see 4.6 bpf's with 23 testers. With all the BFP's over the last two months I think I need to start recruiting for the baby dancers! Good luck. Xx
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the bfp jadey! fxd for a sticky bean :)
> 
> sorry the :witch: got you nic :hugs:
> 
> afm dh and i have bed basically every other night since af left so we will see no opks anything just going with the flow so we will see
> goodluck everyoneClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck PAW - xx
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I am waiting for the witch to go away. I want to start temping for this month. I decided to temp vaginally since I always sleep with my mouth wide open. I can't breath through my nose when I lay down. I think I'll get more accurate temps this way. I hope this next month goes by quick!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey ND, I'll be with you for November, good luck xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is well. XxX
> 
> -----------------
> 
> News from me .... Well after the awful week we had, I had a great birthday and much fun on our weekend away. Well as it happens all my plans for this month messed up, I was expecting to O the same time as last cycle, CD 19-21, but as it happened O came CD15! Looks like my cycles are regulating following birth control, but because of OH being ill this week and all our falling out there was no BDing at all! So I'm out this time. But considering the cocktails that we're drunk on Friday night it's a good thing! I would have been in the TWW and not been able to go out with friends as planned.
> 
> OH and I have had a big chat and we're going all out in November, not doing anything radical, just carry on temping and OPKs and BD regularly but especially during fertile week. .....I'm excited for November - really hoping it will be my month.Click to expand...

Hey hun hope you had a great bday, quick reply busy at work, looking at your chart it doesn't look like you have ovulated yet,I would still count yourself in & check opk to be sure Xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hello lovely ladies how are you all? Hope you've all had a good weekend?
Been away from here for a few days - been mad busy at work, need a good night's :sleep: tonight but oncall at the hospital so we'll see...

Jadey - congrats, over the moon for you!! :happydance::happydance:

So sorry to everyone who got AF, sending you big hugs :hugs:

Tizy - you'd be so proud of me, BDing every other day through the month so far and loving it! Seriously, it's working well, am really enjoying myself (and hink DH is too!) :winkwink: and have no idea where I am in my cycle in terms of O so no 2WW stress as I won't know when I'm in it!

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Lisasmith

baby1wanted said:


> Hello lovely ladies how are you all? Hope you've all had a good weekend?
> Been away from here for a few days - been mad busy at work, need a good night's :sleep: tonight but oncall at the hospital so we'll see...
> 
> Jadey - congrats, over the moon for you!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So sorry to everyone who got AF, sending you big hugs :hugs:
> 
> Tizy - you'd be so proud of me, BDing every other day through the month so far and loving it! Seriously, it's working well, am really enjoying myself (and hink DH is too!) :winkwink: and have no idea where I am in my cycle in terms of O so no 2WW stress as I won't know when I'm in it!
> 
> :dust: to everyone

That's awesome :) so glad you're enjoying yourself :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Lisa - the way I see it if AF comes we've still had lots of fun and if it is our month then we'll always have happy memories of the month we conceived 
How r u feeling? :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

That's so true! I'm feeling ok so far. Some nausea, headaches and constipation. Boobs are swollen but nothing to complain about, yet


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah glad you're not feeling too rough


----------



## SmallTownGal

Ugh, sinus ick has been continuing to hit me and DH hard. We didn't get any more BDing in (it's hard to BD when you can't breathe good - stupid allergies), and now my temps have rose and FF is giving me crosshairs, so chances are low for PG this month. :nope: I wish I had pushed to BD on cd15 when I had an almost pos opk (that was prob actually pos and I thought was a bfp till I double checked it with a digi and digi came up neg). Perhaps my urine was a bit dilute that day and it didn't allow the digi to read pos. I've heard for some people that they get not quite pos opk and actually do ovulate that day (again, prob due to dilute urine) so I might count what looks like a bfp to me on the IC as a possible +, to be safe rather than sorry, from now on.

Ugh, I feel like poop, utter poop. :sick:

At least I am in with some kind of chance this month, even though it's small (BD'd on O-3, just barely giving me a chance - glad we at least BD'd that day so I'm not totally out this month). But I'm feeling out, lol. We'll see.

@ Tizy - Glad to hear things have improved on the OH front and there's forward movement! :D And glad you had a happy B-day - Happy belated Birthday! :flower: Sorry to hear you are out this month from lack of BD, though. :hugs: The exact same thing happened to both of us with getting that earlier than expected O on cd15 - we are having really in sync cycles, lol!

@ Lisasmith - Congrats on the :bfp:! :happydance: Woot! H & H 9 Mos.! :flower:

@ BB - great coverage! FX'd for BFP :dust:

@ Jessica - Well wishes carrying on with the fertility monitor and whatnot! I hope you get your BFP really soon! :dust:

@ Nic - Sorry about :witch: getting you :hugs:

@ Jadey - Congrats on the :bfp:! :happydance: Wow, so soon after!!! And sounds like a sticky bean - H & H 9 Mos.! :flower:

Dust to everyone! :dust: Hope I didn't miss replying to someone - I'm feeling really pooptacular this morning.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Smalltowngal, you arent out yet! Hopefully you will be worrying over nothing and you will get your BFP this month :)

Tizy, lovely to hear you had a nice birthday! And that things are going good with OH :) theres nothing worse than being in a mood with your partner! (I know, I do it all the time haha!)

LisaSmith, your picture is lovely! Look at that dark line! How are you feeling hun, has it sank in yet?

BB, can wait for you to test! You definitely have it all covered so my fingers are crossed for you hun



AFM, Im cd18 today, and I had a temp spike yesterday morning on CD17. It wasnt a huge one, but my highest of the cycle, and this morning was my second highest of the cycle. If my temp stays up at 36.25 (ish) FF will give me crosshairs and it will show that I od on cd16. (it showed I Od on cd15 last cycle).
Do you think its possible that I have ovulated this cycle and last, and just didnt get a positive opk? I gues I will see what happens with my temps over the next few days. If I did O last cycle, it means my leutal phase was only 7 days, eek! 

Actually, my CM has been very creamy yesterday and today, and every day before that since I finished AF, it has been a mix of creamy/wet/ewcm, so maybe I did O and that is why my cm is super creamy (sorry, tmi!) 

A question about temping, I woke up this morning at 3am (DD woke me up) and I never took my temp. I went straight back to sleep after 2 minutes (I did get up and put her back in bed) I then woke at 4.20am (usually take temp at 430) as dd was crying again. I tok temp before I got up though, although my thermometer went flying off the bed so I had to lean over and pick it up first haha! My temp was 36.15, is this accurate or would it probably be higher/lower if I had slept soundly until I took my temp?
ANyway, I hope my temp stays up at around 36.25+ but who knows! 

Cant wait for more ladies to start testing!! Hope we are all well xx


----------



## SmallTownGal

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Smalltowngal, you arent out yet! Hopefully you will be worrying over nothing and you will get your BFP this month :)
> 
> ...
> 
> AFM, Im cd18 today, and I had a temp spike yesterday morning on CD17. It wasnt a huge one, but my highest of the cycle, and this morning was my second highest of the cycle. If my temp stays up at 36.25 (ish) FF will give me crosshairs and it will show that I od on cd16. (it showed I Od on cd15 last cycle).
> Do you think its possible that I have ovulated this cycle and last, and just didnt get a positive opk? I gues I will see what happens with my temps over the next few days. If I did O last cycle, it means my leutal phase was only 7 days, eek!
> 
> Actually, my CM has been very creamy yesterday and today, and every day before that since I finished AF, it has been a mix of creamy/wet/ewcm, so maybe I did O and that is why my cm is super creamy (sorry, tmi!)
> 
> A question about temping, I woke up this morning at 3am (DD woke me up) and I never took my temp. I went straight back to sleep after 2 minutes (I did get up and put her back in bed) I then woke at 4.20am (usually take temp at 430) as dd was crying again. I tok temp before I got up though, although my thermometer went flying off the bed so I had to lean over and pick it up first haha! My temp was 36.15, is this accurate or would it probably be higher/lower if I had slept soundly until I took my temp?
> ANyway, I hope my temp stays up at around 36.25+ but who knows!
> 
> Cant wait for more ladies to start testing!! Hope we are all well xx

Thanks! :hugs: I had some good EWCM that day, so that gives the :spermy: a chance to have hung in there.

...

The stretchy feeling and burning nips symptoms seem to be two of my new standard post-O symptoms, as I've got those today. And I've got that broccoli craving again, lol. I've decided it's def a trade up from the nausea.

...

Yeah, it's totally possible to O and never get a bfp opk. (https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#12) I've been trying to look at the big picture and consider three factors: CM pattern, temp pattern, and opk testing. I didn't get a positive opk this month, but I could have missed my surge by digi standards or had diluted urine and I only tested once per day this time. My CM and temp patterns indicate O, though, so I'm assuming I did O. I'm also having O pain right now (left side this time), but that tends to occur the most strongly after O for me (like my ovary is sore from eggy having burst out earlier).

For the temp, if you tend to have a significant temp shift like I do, it's probably still accurate enough, even with the minor sleep disturbance and moving around. If you tend to have a really subtle temp shift, it could through it off more. It would probably be just a bit lower if you'd slept all the way through and didn't move as much when getting up.

I'd say that the temp rise heading toward shift and the CM change towards creamy is a likely indicator that you O'd. If you get your crosshairs, I'd assume you O'd (to save sanity, since there's really no way to know for absolutely sure that you O any given cycle unless you get PG).


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. i dont kno but i feel like i may be out .. im not feeling ne preggies symptons unlike last month where my body was.doing all.sorts of weird things .. i dont kno will see .. ugh.. goin to family events are the.worst.cuz everyone.wants.to.ask u when the baby is.coming ? R u preggies now and just not tellin ppl.. uggh..


----------



## Ciaramystic

Hello Ladies!!! Long time... I see we've had a few more BFP's!!! So awesome!!! Congrats to those who got them! To those who haven't... fingers crossed it happens soon for you!!

I am currently 5dpo and am starting to have some of the symptoms I had before my CP last month (plus others) so hoping for a sticky this time!!! So far... sore under armpits, VERY tired, gassy, dizzy, this morning I felt a pinch in my right side, flutters in my lower tummy, unending appetite, and icky sinuses. Here's to hoping that all of our mommy dreams come true!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks guys! BB I had NO symptoms this cycle, none at all. I did have 2 spots of blood on 8dpo which turns out was ib. Don't count yourself out! 

Mrs. Murphy - it hasn't sank in yet despite my darkening tests, light nausea and sore boobs are my only symptoms so far :wohoo:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing good. Nothing new or exciting to report here yet. Just relaxing and having fun with DH :wink: My LO is sick so have had to run her to the docs and all....i hate when my LO is sick its just so sad to see but shes a trooper and is basically still her perky self.

Goodluck to upcoming testers lots of :dust: to everyone!


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Aww, hope she feels better soon ProudArmyWife.

Lisasmith enjoy the mild symptoms while it lasts lol. My nausea has gone into mega-drive in thhe past week. I can barely eat.


----------



## Lisasmith

I know what I am in store for lol I had hypermesis with my last pregnancy so I am gorging myself on food while I can


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Question for the ladies that got bfp.. how did u feel during the.two.week wait curious ....


----------



## Lisasmith

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Question for the ladies that got bfp.. how did u feel during the.two.week wait curious ....

Fine, no symptoms, nothing. I clued in when I had very very slight spots of blood in my cm at 8 dpo and then 11dpo I got my bfp


----------



## angel2010

On 8dpo I had sharp stabby pains very low down. I think they were implantation pains, because I only felt them for about 1 minute. I never felt them before and haven't felt them since.


----------



## NDTaber9211

My cycle just began and I am already going crazy lol. I am going to be taking opk's all month long since my last cycle was so whacky. I am also temping religiously so I will know for sure if I ovulate this month. 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies!
:dust:


----------



## Jadey121

I didnt have any signs on this tww at all. I wasnt even expecting a bfp! I am now officially further than last months pregnancy! Yayy! Tiredness has kicked in and slight sicky feeling.


----------



## IsaacRalph

So it looks like a few of you bfp girls had no symptoms at all, this sounds so promising to us all anxiously symptom spotting! Just the normal pms symptoms for me so far, booo!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Got my crosshairs this morning, with my highest temp of the cycle so far. I am just going to assume that I did O. So I am now 3dpo. 
I felt a little cramping this morning, it was the same as when i get a really sore belly when I need to go to the toilet (sorry tmi!) haha. And yesterday I had alittle nausea. Gosh, i havent felt sick in years, but since ttc ive had nausea a few times! It was only mild though. My chart shows I had a 7 day leutal phase last cycle, so Im hoping thats not the case this time. Will just have to wait and see.

hope everyone is well today xx


----------



## nic18

AF is slowly going away :happydance:!


----------



## Jadey121

Nope no symptoms at all on the tww so fingers crossed for everyone :-D
I have an early scan booked to see of everything is progressing ok on 1st Nov at 7+4. Praying baby sticks!


----------



## LizzieJane

Hi everyone :flower:

Happy for all the positivity on this thread :) BFPs, ovulations and new cycles!

Hubs and I are taking a TTC break, because I am not ovulating. It's quite stressful to watch my cycle getting longer and longer and trying to pinpoint the non existent ovulation day. Going to enjoy some NTNP for a month till my FS appointment. Just can't wait :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## nic18

good on you for being so positive lizzyjane :)


----------



## LizzieJane

Thanks Nic! 

We decided to NTNP and only then (after 5+ months of TTC) do I get my first +ve opk!!!! :rofl: Though I really shouldn't have done it in the first place :blush: ops... :)

Sadly it doesn't mean I will ovulate, it just means my defunct ovaries are trying again. Just thought I'd mention it because it is as close as I'm going to get to two pink lines anytime soon!! :haha:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies.. at work so doing a quick update and on phone so later ill reply to ur posts later.. cd 27 and so far no sign of af.. it was orig due on thursday but do to late ovulation .. it was late by 3 days will expect af.by monday.. if af.doesnt show ill be testing by mid week next.week.. pray for m yall..


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Ps so far my lower back is sore ..


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck gorgeous xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ooh BB how exciting! Have evrything crossed for you!

Today, was the worst day of my life. My daughter choked and I thought she was a goner. Its was horrible. Thankfully, I managed to get the object (which was a sweet, oops!) out after about a minute, the poor thing was nothing short of terrified. I then read that the average person passes out after their airways being blocked for 1-2 minutes. Hers was completely blocked, and she couldnt even try and cough or cry or anything. We called 999 and everything. I have never been so scared in my entire life. 

So.. I have a funn feeling that all that stress have thrown my chances of a bfp out the window this cycle, and if Im honest, tuere could have been a much worse outcome (sorry to be so grim)

Hoping my temp stays up in the morning but knowing my luck it will go back down!

Anyone testing this week!?


----------



## angel2010

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ooh BB how exciting! Have evrything crossed for you!
> 
> Today, was the worst day of my life. My daughter choked and I thought she was a goner. Its was horrible. Thankfully, I managed to get the object (which was a sweet, oops!) out after about a minute, the poor thing was nothing short of terrified. I then read that the average person passes out after their airways being blocked for 1-2 minutes. Hers was completely blocked, and she couldnt even try and cough or cry or anything. We called 999 and everything. I have never been so scared in my entire life.
> 
> So.. I have a funn feeling that all that stress have thrown my chances of a bfp out the window this cycle, and if Im honest, tuere could have been a much worse outcome (sorry to be so grim)
> 
> Hoping my temp stays up in the morning but knowing my luck it will go back down!
> 
> Anyone testing this week!?

Oh how scary!!! I am so glad to hear she is okay!:hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh wow MrsMurphy glad LO is okay i couldn't imagine! im cpr certified but im not sure i would know what to do if it was my child seriously choking like that. glad she is okay! good luck with getting your bfp soon fx'd


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh, that is the worst thing ever :hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Glad to hear everyone who is PG is doing well (aside from some nausea)! :thumbup: Continued prayers for sticky beans and H & H 9 Mos. :baby:

Sorry to hear the cycle just keeps draggin on, LizzieJane :hugs:, but kudos to the positive attitude! :thumbup: FX'd that in a month the doc will be able to quickly give some answers and solutions.

Prayers for you to get your BFP this cycle, BB! [-o&lt;

MrsMurphy, thank God your daughter is okay and you managed to get the sweet out!!! So sorry you and your daughter had to go through such a frightening experience! :hugs:

Dust to all! :dust:

---

Nothing new my way, except Monday I had cravings and increased appetite in the morning, and nausea and decreased appetite in the evening, ugh. I'm chalking it up to sinuses.

Preparations have begun for the Orlando trip (checking TSA guidelines and packing and whatnot). Good news on that front is that my mom, who is sponsoring the trip and coming along, had a successful nerve block shot for her slipped disk and is feeling much better, pain-wise. She'll still need to use the wheelchairs/karts for a long day of being on her feet in the parks, but at least she will not have to take pain meds, yay!!!

Hope if I have a bean in there (unlikely this month) that it hangs on tight, 'cause I'll be riding all the rides, LOL. I probably won't test till I get back, if AF doesn't show by then. AF is due the 20th, and I'll still be on my trip (next to last day). I hope AF is late for whatever reason, but I'll bring stuff for it, just in case. I'll probably bring some HPT's, but I won't I'll use them unless I'm late.

Tizy, I'll be testing on the 10/21/12 if AF doesn't show.


----------



## baby1wanted

LizzieJane said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> 
> Happy for all the positivity on this thread :) BFPs, ovulations and new cycles!
> 
> Hubs and I are taking a TTC break, because I am not ovulating. It's quite stressful to watch my cycle getting longer and longer and trying to pinpoint the non existent ovulation day. Going to enjoy some NTNP for a month till my FS appointment. Just can't wait :happydance:
> 
> :dust:

Sorry it's getting so hard for you - hope that you enjoy your break, hopefully you'll be feeling brighter soon :hugs: 



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey ladies.. at work so doing a quick update and on phone so later ill reply to ur posts later.. cd 27 and so far no sign of af.. it was orig due on thursday but do to late ovulation .. it was late by 3 days will expect af.by monday.. if af.doesnt show ill be testing by mid week next.week.. pray for m yall..

Good luck!



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ooh BB how exciting! Have evrything crossed for you!
> 
> Today, was the worst day of my life. My daughter choked and I thought she was a goner. Its was horrible. Thankfully, I managed to get the object (which was a sweet, oops!) out after about a minute, the poor thing was nothing short of terrified. I then read that the average person passes out after their airways being blocked for 1-2 minutes. Hers was completely blocked, and she couldnt even try and cough or cry or anything. We called 999 and everything. I have never been so scared in my entire life.
> 
> So.. I have a funn feeling that all that stress have thrown my chances of a bfp out the window this cycle, and if Im honest, tuere could have been a much worse outcome (sorry to be so grim)
> 
> Hoping my temp stays up in the morning but knowing my luck it will go back down!
> 
> Anyone testing this week!?

Horrible horrible - so glad she's ok. It's like your worse nightmare. I teach adult and paediatric CPR on a regular basis but still always get a tear in my eye when it comes to resuscitating a little one. :hugs:



SmallTownGal said:


> Glad to hear everyone who is PG is doing well (aside from some nausea)! :thumbup: Continued prayers for sticky beans and H & H 9 Mos. :baby:
> 
> Sorry to hear the cycle just keeps draggin on, LizzieJane :hugs:, but kudos to the positive attitude! :thumbup: FX'd that in a month the doc will be able to quickly give some answers and solutions.
> 
> Prayers for you to get your BFP this cycle, BB! [-o&lt;
> 
> MrsMurphy, thank God your daughter is okay and you managed to get the sweet out!!! So sorry you and your daughter had to go through such a frightening experience! :hugs:
> 
> Dust to all! :dust:
> 
> ---
> 
> Nothing new my way, except Monday I had cravings and increased appetite in the morning, and nausea and decreased appetite in the evening, ugh. I'm chalking it up to sinuses.
> 
> Preparations have begun for the Orlando trip (checking TSA guidelines and packing and whatnot). Good news on that front is that my mom, who is sponsoring the trip and coming along, had a successful nerve block shot for her slipped disk and is feeling much better, pain-wise. She'll still need to use the wheelchairs/karts for a long day of being on her feet in the parks, but at least she will not have to take pain meds, yay!!!
> 
> Hope if I have a bean in there (unlikely this month) that it hangs on tight, 'cause I'll be riding all the rides, LOL. I probably won't test till I get back, if AF doesn't show by then. AF is due the 20th, and I'll still be on my trip (next to last day). I hope AF is late for whatever reason, but I'll bring stuff for it, just in case. I'll probably bring some HPT's, but I won't I'll use them unless I'm late.
> 
> Tizy, I'll be testing on the 10/21/12 if AF doesn't show.

Have fun!!!


----------



## IsaacRalph

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ooh BB how exciting! Have evrything crossed for you!
> 
> Today, was the worst day of my life. My daughter choked and I thought she was a goner. Its was horrible. Thankfully, I managed to get the object (which was a sweet, oops!) out after about a minute, the poor thing was nothing short of terrified. I then read that the average person passes out after their airways being blocked for 1-2 minutes. Hers was completely blocked, and she couldnt even try and cough or cry or anything. We called 999 and everything. I have never been so scared in my entire life.
> 
> So.. I have a funn feeling that all that stress have thrown my chances of a bfp out the window this cycle, and if Im honest, tuere could have been a much worse outcome (sorry to be so grim)
> 
> Hoping my temp stays up in the morning but knowing my luck it will go back down!
> 
> Anyone testing this week!?

:hugs: sounds awful, thankgod she's ok! Big glass of wine needed for mummy


----------



## LizzieJane

So glad your daughter is ok MrsMurphy :hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

GL every one FX'd. x x x

Nic our cycles are very simular im slowly coming of AF to. Today it's just a touch of (TMI) Thick creamy brown Discharge. So tomorrow it should be all clear :D cant wait lol. How you feeling about this cycle hun. x x x

How is every, Having a nice week I hope. x x x

Any one started christmas shopping yet??? x x x


----------



## nic18

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> GL every one FX'd. x x x
> 
> Nic our cycles are very simular im slowly coming of AF to. Today it's just a touch of (TMI) Thick creamy brown Discharge. So tomorrow it should be all clear :D cant wait lol. How you feeling about this cycle hun. x x x
> 
> How is every, Having a nice week I hope. x x x
> 
> Any one started christmas shopping yet??? x x x

hi jessica :) mine should be away for tomorrow :happydance: i'm feeling fine about this cycle, just can't wait to get started again! because i'm ntnp until the end of the year i'll just BD from coming of AF until next AF :haha: & no hun i have not started xmas shopping have you :o. i've started a november testing if you want to join :) 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-1/1233825-november-testing-thread.html


----------



## CaptainMummy

Jessica and Nic, Hope this is your month!!

I have started shopping, already have a few things in for dd, we have a scooter, silver cross dolls pram and a baby chouchou (silly doll that does loads of things) also upsy daisy and macca pacca talking toys and a few other bits. Her birthday is 4 weeks after christmas so trying to get as much as possible soon! Other than that, we have nothing! Lol. OHs birthday is 1st Nov so I need to get him something too!
WHat about you hun, have you started?


----------



## nic18

what dates your daughters birthday MrsMurphy? you are super organised :haha: OHs birthday is november so i'll start after that :haha:!


----------



## LizzieJane

we have so many birthdays in dec and jan we have to start early! 

ditto, jessica and nic I really hope this is your BFP month! :dust:


----------



## CaptainMummy

nic18 said:


> what dates your daughters birthday MrsMurphy? you are super organised :haha: OHs birthday is november so i'll start after that :haha:!

Shes the 21st. I wouldnt say I was organised, just a big kid who loves Christmas! It gets me all excited :D


----------



## nic18

i was asking mrsm because i'm january to! i'm the 20th :haha:! i get all excited to, i walked into boots last week with my sister & they have their christmas shop upstair we walked up and we both were like kids in a sweet shop, we were honestly so excited :haha: 

lizzyjane, ooo are you ntnp this month to :)? yaaay! always better stress free ;)!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Hey everyone!!! Can anyone tell me if they've ever seen a BBT chart with a hyper ovulation??? A little background... My Grandmother had 2 sets of fraternal twins and 1 set of identical. So hyper ovulation runs in my family... Now this cycle I have had two temp dips... never happened before... kind of wondering if I didn't inherit the gene from my grandmother through my mother!!! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-10-19&mode=a&ts=1349870205&u=


----------



## ProudArmyWife

SmallTownGal said:


> Glad to hear everyone who is PG is doing well (aside from some nausea)! :thumbup: Continued prayers for sticky beans and H & H 9 Mos. :baby:
> 
> Sorry to hear the cycle just keeps draggin on, LizzieJane :hugs:, but kudos to the positive attitude! :thumbup: FX'd that in a month the doc will be able to quickly give some answers and solutions.
> 
> Prayers for you to get your BFP this cycle, BB! [-o&lt;
> 
> MrsMurphy, thank God your daughter is okay and you managed to get the sweet out!!! So sorry you and your daughter had to go through such a frightening experience! :hugs:
> 
> Dust to all! :dust:
> 
> ---
> 
> Nothing new my way, except Monday I had cravings and increased appetite in the morning, and nausea and decreased appetite in the evening, ugh. I'm chalking it up to sinuses.
> 
> Preparations have begun for the Orlando trip (checking TSA guidelines and packing and whatnot). Good news on that front is that my mom, who is sponsoring the trip and coming along, had a successful nerve block shot for her slipped disk and is feeling much better, pain-wise. She'll still need to use the wheelchairs/karts for a long day of being on her feet in the parks, but at least she will not have to take pain meds, yay!!!
> 
> Hope if I have a bean in there (unlikely this month) that it hangs on tight, 'cause I'll be riding all the rides, LOL. I probably won't test till I get back, if AF doesn't show by then. AF is due the 20th, and I'll still be on my trip (next to last day). I hope AF is late for whatever reason, but I'll bring stuff for it, just in case. I'll probably bring some HPT's, but I won't I'll use them unless I'm late.
> 
> Tizy, I'll be testing on the 10/21/12 if AF doesn't show.

smalltowngal looks like we are testing around the same time and funny enough we are going to be going to Orlando to the parks too! but not till November. :haha: hope you have lots of fun and lots of :dust: to you


----------



## ProudArmyWife

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> GL every one FX'd. x x x
> 
> Nic our cycles are very simular im slowly coming of AF to. Today it's just a touch of (TMI) Thick creamy brown Discharge. So tomorrow it should be all clear :D cant wait lol. How you feeling about this cycle hun. x x x
> 
> How is every, Having a nice week I hope. x x x
> 
> Any one started christmas shopping yet??? x x x



I've started shopping my poor dh still isn't used to the Christmas madness that comes with my family :haha: Christmas is all of our favorite holiday and we go all out. Tons of lights, presents, food and family everywhere. i truly can't wait!! :)


----------



## LizzieJane

nic18 said:


> i was asking mrsm because i'm january to! i'm the 20th :haha:! i get all excited to, i walked into boots last week with my sister & they have their christmas shop upstair we walked up and we both were like kids in a sweet shop, we were honestly so excited :haha:
> 
> lizzyjane, ooo are you ntnp this month to :)? yaaay! always better stress free ;)!

We are :) Stress free is def better and since I'm not ovulating it's even better to try and be stress free! :dust:


----------



## nic18

aw sorry your not O'in hun :hugs: how long have you been trying?


----------



## LizzieJane

I haven't ovulated since we started TTC, so 5 months plus. Had a 3 month anovulatory cycle, my doctor took a blood sample to check. Now on a 2+ month cycle and charting so I can see that nothing is happening. I really hoped that I would ovulate when I wasn't stressed anymore, but sadly not. 

I am not sure if I was ovulating before we started TTC or not :shrug: does it count as TTC if there are no eggs? I am not sure!!!

I am trying not to be sad about it, FS in a month :) :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

The problem is that I still have to temp to show the FS that I am not ovulating. Which kind of makes NTNP less stress free. But at least I don't feel as bad about no eggies anymore :)

Ops for the ramble :blush: long answer to a short question!


----------



## nic18

ah its ok your aloud to ramble on here :) i like knowing everyones stories, maybe i'm just nosy :haha: :blush:. i'm not sure if it still counts as ttc if there is no egg, aw i couldnt do temping its so confusing :(! have they got any ideas why your not O'in?


----------



## LizzieJane

Well initially my doc said it was the after effects of the BCP. I've had very long cycles for over a year, but back then I didn't know I wasn't ovulating. Then after a year she said it must be stress. Which made sense until the stress went away. 

I've had the PCOS and thyroid blood tests but everything came back fine so I really don't know. That is why I am so happy to see an FS, so we can finally start moving forward :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies! Just checking in to see how everyone's doing. I'm on cycle day 10 so I'm still playing the waiting game. I can't wait to do some serious bding :haha:. Fx'd that this will be a lucky cycle for everyone.
:dust:


----------



## LizzieJane

Nic, I may have already asked you, but where are you from in Scotland?

We just moved away and I miss it so much. We lived in Edinburgh.


----------



## nic18

LizzieJane said:


> Nic, I may have already asked you, but where are you from in Scotland?
> 
> We just moved away and I miss it so much. We lived in Edinburgh.

I'm Falkirk hun :)! 
& glad your seeing a FS :)!


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

Just a quick check in, my OH is off this week so I've not had my usual mornings free to get on the lappy - but we have been taking it in turns to have lie ins which has been nice. 

I've been keeping up with you all when I can on my phone. Nice to hear all the chirpy-chatty banter going on.

Mrs M so glad your daughter is ok, that sounds like a super scary episode! 

Everyone else - great positive thinking and lots of :dust: to everyone. 

----------------

I'm just waiting till AF comes then I can get on with BDing for November! I'm determined that this will be our month!! 

Speak soon Xxx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. cd 28 ! And still no sign of af.. all im feeling is just poking in left side.. also feeling of wetness down there .. hopefully for the ndxt few days af will stay awayyy ! Im sooo nervous to.test cuz i would rather get af than see nemore bfn .. ugh.. ill keep u ladies posted


----------



## CaptainMummy

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey ladies .. cd 28 ! And still no sign of af.. all im feeling is just poking in left side.. also feeling of wetness down there .. hopefully for the ndxt few days af will stay awayyy ! Im sooo nervous to.test cuz i would rather get af than see nemore bfn .. ugh.. ill keep u ladies posted


TEST TEST TEST TEST!! Sorry, ur waaaay more patient than me! I really hope you get your bfp hun! When I conceived dd, i had looooooads of cm, all the way through my pregnancy. Had to wear a liner constantly, so ot could definitely be a good sign.


----------



## Jadey121

BB - the wetness thing is a good thing i have got it at the moment!! good luck with testing :-D 
I saved my digi from last month and took it thia morning its now saying 2-3im relieved to say the least!


----------



## Jadey121

BB - the wetness thing is a good thing i have got it at the moment!! good luck with testing :-D 
I saved my digi from last month and took it thia morning its now saying 2-3im relieved to say the least!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Not much going on for me other than trying to keep sinus infection at bay while preparing for my trip. I'm a bit nervous, since this will be my first time flying since I was a baby, and once when I was a kid in one of those little personal planes (my dad got a pilot's license and rented a plane as a hobby). I'm not so much worried about the plane ride (safer than car travel, and I ride/drive in cars all the time), but I'm worried about getting through the airport without too much hassle and making the flight and my luggage not being lost/damaged and whatnot. My mom and husband have flown before and recently, so that eases my mind a bit to have people with experience with me, but still...I'm a worrier.

On the TTC front, no more nausea since that one time, so it must have been sinuses, I figure. Which is good, I'm glad to be rid of that as a PMS symptom.

Well wishes for everyone! :hug: FX'd for bfp's and whatnot! :dust:


----------



## Tizy

Oh ladies I'm getting so impatient!! Really really just want this cycle out the way....my bloody clock is ticking fast and it's doing my head in! All I can think about is being pregnant! Is this what happens when you turn 35? Xx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. just giving an update.for today.. af due tonite or tomorrow at sometime... sooo so far no.sign of the witch .. but having lower back pains n cm is a little pasty n watery but not much .. last month it was sooo wateryyy .. this month nothing .. so i explained that last.month i got positice opk on cd 16 and this month cd 19 .. Shuld i expect.my af to be delayed by 3 days if i usually have 28 to 30 day cycle.religously ? Today is.cd 28 ... ugh and i.dont.want.to.test just to see.bfn !


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

P.s. im expereicing nooo cramping at all .. hmm


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yep I started christmas shopping already. Got several thing's for honey already. Nothink for no one else but That's not my worry... Honey's prezzie's come first then everyone else's. After living her for 3 year's nearly this will be our (me fiance and honey's) first christmas at home (all day.) So happy and cant wait. x x x

Well Spoke to lynn and she has sent out my box of clearblue bit's for the trial. Im just waiting on them and AF went fully away today So now iv gotta wait untill next cycle to start the monitor. x x x

Thanks for all the luck (fx'd) and baby dust and same for all Tester's too. FX'd girlie's. x x x


----------



## Lisasmith

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> P.s. im expereicing nooo cramping at all .. hmm

How many dpo are you? And yes your lp would be extended.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

hey ladies just a wuick update. not really sure whats going on with me wether its stress or what but i've had headaches for the past 3 days straight. I am not typically the type of person to get headaches. The only other time i had several in a row was when I was pregnant with DD. I really dont want to look into it though as obviously it could be so many other things such a stress, exhaustion etc. ( i am attending school right now, working and taking care of DD and the home) Oh well guess i will find out in another 9 days if AF is late. 

BB sounds like some promising syptoms for you. hope you get a :bfp: this cycle lots of :dust:

:hugs: Tizy. Hope time passes quickly for you. Are you sure your out for the month?
lots of :dust: to you either way


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Lisasmith said:


> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> P.s. im expereicing nooo cramping at all .. hmm
> 
> How many dpo are you? And yes your lp would be extended.Click to expand...

I think im 9 to 11 dpo ..


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Last month i was having loads of symptoms .. this month nothing except for some poking in left side amd eet feeling on and off and lower back pains .. and af since ovulation drlayed should come by tuesday .. if i test what are the chances of getting a bfp ?


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Lisasmith said:


> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> P.s. im expereicing nooo cramping at all .. hmm
> 
> How many dpo are you? And yes your lp would be extended.Click to expand...

I think im 9 to 11 dpo ..


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

If you wanna test hun then test, but it's different for all. Iv seen many women get a BFP at 9-10 DPO but for me I didnt get mine with my daughter until a month gone and that was a just about BFP. x x x GL x x x


----------



## CaptainMummy

BB, i got a BFP at 7dpo with dd. It was a FRER i used. Im sooo tempted to test at 7dpo again this time, but bexause im not 100% sure I Od, im not gona risk it! I may go buy some more tomorrow though.. Please stop me!!

Proudarmywife, how many dpo are you?

jessica, how do you think your little girl will react to a new baby? I know mine will absolutely LOVE it! She has such a gentle caring nature and adores babies. I cant wait to give her a sibling!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

i think somewhere between 6-9 dpo. i dont temp or use opks or anything just kinda go with my body. i usually feel my O symptoms between cycle days 15-18 though.

i was 4weeks when I found out with DD it was like a day or so after missed AF cause i hadnt realized I had missed it lol went back through on facebook and found that i put I had massive headaches like 10 days before i got my BFP so fx'd its a good sign since AF is due in 8-9 days!


----------



## Lisasmith

I got mine at 11 dpo bb


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Im going to start.testing saturday with fmu .. see what happens .. just hate seeing bfn ! .. goin to buy fret


----------



## SmallTownGal

@ Tizy, I know how you feel :hugs: Although since I have zero kids I feel so far behind, on top of that. I wish I could have tried sooner, but this is as soon as I could try, due to health issues.

@ BB, hope this is your month! :dust:

@ Jessica, good luck with the fertility monitor!


----------



## LizzieJane

Hi All 

Glad you are having a nice week with DH Tizy :)

BB and Proudarmywife - FX for your BFPs! 

Smalltowngal - hope you feel better before your trip. I see you're testing next weekend, I will be too 'if' I ovulated. 

Not a lot going on with me, just watching my temps like a hawk after my opk. 

:dust: LJ


----------



## SmallTownGal

Ooh, FX'd your temps stay up there LizzieJane! So far so good! :D


----------



## nic18

AF went away yesterday :happydance: bring on the BDin :D!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

I dont kno guys .. today af was orig due if i didnt habe late.ovulation.. woke up to no af.. but i have noooo symptoms sooo i may be out this month.. im at work and want to leave sick .. ugh.. too much on my head .. wishing i can habe something to show me im preggies witbout testing .. we bd every possibly opportunity .. so if im not again it would be even more of a let.down than last month.. dh is sooo excited and n i havent even tested .. we have such an intimate conversation about parenting never seen him like that before .. ugh .. i was plannin on testin today but scared .. scared to see bfn !


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Bought a two pack of frers today cause i found them on sale. gonna fight the urge to test early. id rather see af than a bfn. come on next Saturday!


bb if your like me i would wait another day or so to test. Sounds like you could be on the right track though. wish there was a magic light that popped on the second we conceive instead of all this waiting :haha:


----------



## Lisasmith

Symptoms mean nothing BB!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Lisasmith said:


> Symptoms mean nothing BB!

Yea i ended up leaving work.. it was toooo much.. i kept running to the bathroom thinkin af came cuz im feelin wet.down there .. so at home comfortable.. yea ill wait till tomorro to test .. want to get fmu


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck, honey! Glad you're at home and can relax <3


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Thxs hun.. so if i get bfn tomorro morning i will just wait for af to come


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am frustrated with the wondfo ov strips I have. Since my cycle is so wonky, I basically use opk's for weeks so I don't miss it. Wondfo claims any urine is fine to test with but I get extremely faint lines unless I test with fmu. I am worried that I will miss my surge if I can only test first thing in the morning. Anyone else have this problem? My urine is really diluted during the day due to how much water I drink so I try to limit fluids 2 hours before I test.


----------



## Lisasmith

Those wondfo things make me suspicious. Many bfp threads I have read their wondfos were hardly there or not at all and frer/answer were blazing positive! Maybe try a different brand


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am frustrated with the wondfo ov strips I have. Since my cycle is so wonky, I basically use opk's for weeks so I don't miss it. Wondfo claims any urine is fine to test with but I get extremely faint lines unless I test with fmu. I am worried that I will miss my surge if I can only test first thing in the morning. Anyone else have this problem? My urine is really diluted during the day due to how much water I drink so I try to limit fluids 2 hours before I test.

I would try another brand .. i use clearblue digital .. sooo easy to use than the lines.. but frer also is a good brand to try .. i used it for a few days but it seemed to do the job


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'd love to but other brands are too costly for me.


----------



## LizzieJane

NDTaber9211 said:


> I am frustrated with the wondfo ov strips I have. Since my cycle is so wonky, I basically use opk's for weeks so I don't miss it. Wondfo claims any urine is fine to test with but I get extremely faint lines unless I test with fmu. I am worried that I will miss my surge if I can only test first thing in the morning. Anyone else have this problem? My urine is really diluted during the day due to how much water I drink so I try to limit fluids 2 hours before I test.

Hi NDTaber,

I use One Step which (from having a look at Amazon) I think is the same brand. I've only had a couple of faulty tests and I've peed on a lot of sticks! 

When I did get a +ve it was in the afternoon. I would normally get a medium with FMU and it would then fade as the day progressed. I drink quite a lot of water as well. Do you monitor CM as well, you could just start peeing on sticks more regularly when you get fertile CM? After trying to decipher faint opk lines for months, when I got the +ve it was very obvious. Even hubs was in no doubt and I am not sure he even knows what LH is!


----------



## LizzieJane

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Thxs hun.. so if i get bfn tomorro morning i will just wait for af to come

good luck today! :dust:


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck BB <3


----------



## CaptainMummy

BB, cant wait to see your result. Good luck hun, and i sooo hope you get your bfp!

Well im 7dpo today, cant believe im that far along already! Temp is still up and was at its highest this morning. Cm is still creamy although today i feel very wet. (tmi sorry) just bout... Wait for it... 3 twin packs of frer haha. And i have 1 in the house. So i may test in a couple of days. Not feeling very positive about this month, but we bd enough at the right timw, so hopefully we get lucky!

Also, went to see Taken 2 with oh last night. It was amazing =D we have ohs niece staying with us tonight, shes 8 and dd loves her. They play together all the time and its lovely to watch them! Hopefully wont be too much trouble =D

Hope everyone is well. Cant remember whos testing soon, so gona have a quick check at the front page!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Tizy... Just looked at your chart, and that dip and rise os looking very promising! when are u testing hun? I think i am going to test on the 19th Oct, that will make me 13dpo. Although af will probably get me first!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies.. tested.this morning and going to test again monday my eyes are playing trciks on me.. something maybe there or something maynot.. going to test again on monday and see.. ill keep everyone posted ..


----------



## NDTaber9211

LizzieJane said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I am frustrated with the wondfo ov strips I have. Since my cycle is so wonky, I basically use opk's for weeks so I don't miss it. Wondfo claims any urine is fine to test with but I get extremely faint lines unless I test with fmu. I am worried that I will miss my surge if I can only test first thing in the morning. Anyone else have this problem? My urine is really diluted during the day due to how much water I drink so I try to limit fluids 2 hours before I test.
> 
> Hi NDTaber,
> 
> I use One Step which (from having a look at Amazon) I think is the same brand. I've only had a couple of faulty tests and I've peed on a lot of sticks!
> 
> When I did get a +ve it was in the afternoon. I would normally get a medium with FMU and it would then fade as the day progressed. I drink quite a lot of water as well. Do you monitor CM as well, you could just start peeing on sticks more regularly when you get fertile CM? After trying to decipher faint opk lines for months, when I got the +ve it was very obvious. Even hubs was in no doubt and I am not sure he even knows what LH is!Click to expand...

Some months I don't get much fertile CM so it's hard to track from that alone. Hubby and I should just BD every other day to be safe. :haha:


----------



## Tizy

Quick responses....and I'm doing this from memory so hope I don't miss anyone off

Mrs M and PAW I should be with you about now but my dpo's mean nothing as OH and I didn't BD at all in my fertile period and hardly at all this cycle!! Wishing you both loads of :dust: wish I was testing with you. 

LJ great to see your temps have stayed up after you +Opk, got everything crossed for you. Good luck x

BB can't wait to hear your result, don't dispair - the HCG will be more concentrated by Monday hopefully. X

Lisasmith - hay darl...how's early pregnancy going? 

SmallTownGal, I know you're feeling similar to me re:lack of BDing, well if it's not your month this time....there's always November! Big hands up for some Xmas bfp's x 

Nic - yay for AF going away, can't wait for my AF to come and go. 

ND - good luck ....BDing time for you and i can vouch for the Opk's LJ recommended, i use them and they're great, fairly large viewing window so easier to read than some ive bought. xx

--------------

As for me, we're off to my neighbors for dinner and drinks (making the most of it while I can) Roscoe is in bed and Holly has a friend over so will text me if he stirs. No other news really. 

Hello to everyone else and :dust: :dust: :dust: to all! 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> BB, i got a BFP at 7dpo with dd. It was a FRER i used. Im sooo tempted to test at 7dpo again this time, but bexause im not 100% sure I Od, im not gona risk it! I may go buy some more tomorrow though.. Please stop me!!
> 
> Proudarmywife, how many dpo are you?
> 
> jessica, how do you think your little girl will react to a new baby? I know mine will absolutely LOVE it! She has such a gentle caring nature and adores babies. I cant wait to give her a sibling!

I think she will be very excited if I told her mummy had a baby sis or bro in her tummy. Not long ago my sister was preg and all honey did was rub her belly and kept saying baby baby. She also has a dolly called daisy, Who she love's to peice's and treats her like a real baby. Cant wait to give her a bro or sis soon either. :D x x x Where are you in your cycle hun. x x x



SmallTownGal said:


> @ Tizy, I know how you feel :hugs: Although since I have zero kids I feel so far behind, on top of that. I wish I could have tried sooner, but this is as soon as I could try, due to health issues.
> 
> @ BB, hope this is your month! :dust:
> 
> @ Jessica, good luck with the fertility monitor!

Thank's hun just waiting for it to come now so It wont be untill next month that I use it. :( FX'd I wont need to :D Due to ov in a week or so. x x x



Lisasmith said:


> Symptoms mean nothing BB!

Totally agree hun. I didn't have none with honey only missed AF of course and Bleeding gum's when brushing. x x x



NDTaber9211 said:


> I am frustrated with the wondfo ov strips I have. Since my cycle is so wonky, I basically use opk's for weeks so I don't miss it. Wondfo claims any urine is fine to test with but I get extremely faint lines unless I test with fmu. I am worried that I will miss my surge if I can only test first thing in the morning. Anyone else have this problem? My urine is really diluted during the day due to how much water I drink so I try to limit fluids 2 hours before I test.

Hi Hun, You should try another cheap brand. I use the normal One step ovulation test's and there fine or maybe try holding your wee for 4 hours without drinking nothink, That might help. x x x GL x x


----------



## Lisasmith

BB show me your test!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Tizzy - I woke up this morning feeling rather ill. I was hoping to miss ms this time but apparently it's on it's way. I am also royally exhausted


----------



## CaptainMummy

Jessica, im 7dpo today. I need to put something in my sig, but im always on my phone so havent got a clue how to! Paige loves her dolls too, shes getting a silver cross pram for xmas and a new baby for it. I dont think I would tell her straight away, dontthink she would really understand until babywas kicking etc and she could feel it. 

Im hoping to get my bfp before Feb, as my sil is having her baby on the 20th feb. I dont want to announce a pregnancy just after she gives birth, so hoping to fall before she has the baby.

Sitting up watching xfactor with OHs niece, lo is sleeping and niece will be sleeping in her room. That could be interesting!

Hope you are all having a lovely sat night =D

lisasmith, how are you feeling? Do you have any appointments booked yet. Has it sank in yet?


----------



## Lisasmith

It has hardly sank in at all! I go to the doctor tomorrow to get my beta results (almost a week after they were taken) and my us and midwife referral. I feel a bit sickly this morning so I think morning sickness is creeping up on me. Thanks for asking x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Its so quiet in here where is everyone?

well quick update couldn't hold out the urge and tested Friday evening cause either found an extra test chant used :dohh: of course it was a bfn. Yesterday and today have been feeling kinda crampy on and of and have been a little queasy. im feeling an awful lot like when i was first pregnant with dd. So fx'd.


hope everyone else is doing good.

bb did you retest yet?


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all! 
I think I ovulated today based on pain and EWCM so the 2WW begins. Means I'm on another 42 day cycle which is a bit rubbish - hoped taking soy would shorten in a bit, oh well. Still we've got plenty BDing in, really enjoyed ourselves so far so we're going to keep going:winkwink:
Hope everyone's had a good weekend?
:dust: to everyone and good luck to BB for testing tomorrow, hopefully it's a definite line this time :winkwink:


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies ... not retesting today.. nervous.. late last nite had cramping only on left side .. woke up this morning to sticky cm not a lot .. ugh.. but i plan to actual use a digital on tuesday mornong if af hasnt shown yet.. based on my ff calender af is 2 days late .. but knowing that i had a late ovulation it shild.come monday night or tuesday at.some point .. will see of course ill keep u ladoed posted when i do the digital on tuesday .


----------



## SmallTownGal

Just finished packing for my Orlando trip. Phew! Took an HPT just for the heck of it and BFN, but that's okay. I'm bringing some IC's on the trip for if I get the urge to POAS, but I'll save my FRER till AF is late (20th) or I get back from trip (21st), if the Witch doesn't get me. I'm feeling very "whatever will be will be" at the moment, which is good. As long as I get my BFP within a year, I'm cool.

Haven't had much symptoms this cycle during the 2ww (except for on 3dpo). Hardly any really, the rest of the days. Which is fine by me. The only thing really noteworthy this time is that my CP has not gone low once yet. It's been medium most days and even high a few days (including these last two). Yesterday, it was so high, I couldn't really reach it enough to tell anything else about it. So that's odd. Last cycle, from 5dpo on, CP was low till the two days before AF. Hopefully my high CP doesn't mean AF is coming early, that would suck (as it stands, it's due to hit the last two days of my vacation - boo!).

Hugs and dust to all! :dust:


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls - Gosh it is quiet in here - any testers this morning??

I'm pleased as looks like AF is on her way, I have brown this morning so probably get full flo tomorrow (which makes a 27 day cycle instead of 32 days! Yay!) and means my fertile days come a little earlier at the beginning of November. I'm gonna update the front page today so if you can update me with testing dates etc that would be great. 

How are our preggos? Jellybean, Jadey, Robinson, Claire, angel? I think the others have vanished now :-( Hope your all doing well. Really hope to be joining you soon. Lisasmith glad your doing ok hun, hope the ms stays away! X

I've also got a job interview today - I'm going back into support work which I'm quite excited about. Wish me luck. Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Good luck, love!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ohh good luck hun!!

I tested this morning (bad me!) with a frer. A line came up almost immediately, but upon closer inspection, there appeared to be no colour. I waited 15 mins and took it apart. Im almost certain its an indent line, whatever that is! Definitely going to wait a few more days and try again. My temp has been super duper high the last 2 mornings, not sure if that means anything though.

Tizy, thats brilliant that your cycles have shortened again! Hopefully your next cycle will be the same, a 12 day leutal phase is perfect! So pleased that you are finally getting normal cycles!

Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068


----------



## SmallTownGal

Good luck, Tizy!


----------



## claire1978

Hi,

Im feeling really down and cry at anything (not like me at all), its nothing to do with pregnancy, just life really, im upset today tho coz my fone and internet not worked for a week, bt man here now, said its the internal cabelling of the house but my housing association wont do anything so ive gotta pay out for it and i think its gonna be over £200, its being done now but i just feel so deflated like everythingis against us right now, ggrrrr sorry to rant on here, im not expecting replies


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. sooo i kno i was supposed to test today but.chickened out LOL .. im just.going to.wait until af.is.completely missed - so.testing wed or thursday .. plus.digital preg.tests.are.expensive.where.im.from.so will wait until its.the.complete.right.time .. But ive been tempting for the past few days and.notice my.temp has.been.going up .. is it supposed be goin up or down ? Or well not looking into it too much since i havent.been tempting this whole.month ..


----------



## Flyons

Tizy said:


> Morning girls - Gosh it is quiet in here - any testers this morning??
> 
> I'm pleased as looks like AF is on her way, I have brown this morning so probably get full flo tomorrow (which makes a 27 day cycle instead of 32 days! Yay!) and means my fertile days come a little earlier at the beginning of November. I'm gonna update the front page today so if you can update me with testing dates etc that would be great.
> 
> How are our preggos? Jellybean, Jadey, Robinson, Claire, angel? I think the others have vanished now :-( Hope your all doing well. Really hope to be joining you soon. Lisasmith glad your doing ok hun, hope the ms stays away! X
> 
> I've also got a job interview today - I'm going back into support work which I'm quite excited about. Wish me luck. Xxx

Good to hear Tizy!!! Glad for shorter cycle and job interview- both exciting!



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ohh good luck hun!!
> 
> I tested this morning (bad me!) with a frer. A line came up almost immediately, but upon closer inspection, there appeared to be no colour. I waited 15 mins and took it apart. Im almost certain its an indent line, whatever that is! Definitely going to wait a few more days and try again. My temp has been super duper high the last 2 mornings, not sure if that means anything though.
> 
> Tizy, thats brilliant that your cycles have shortened again! Hopefully your next cycle will be the same, a 12 day leutal phase is perfect! So pleased that you are finally getting normal cycles!
> 
> Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068

I'm excited for you:thumbup:



claire1978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im feeling really down and cry at anything (not like me at all), its nothing to do with pregnancy, just life really, im upset today tho coz my fone and internet not worked for a week, bt man here now, said its the internal cabelling of the house but my housing association wont do anything so ive gotta pay out for it and i think its gonna be over £200, its being done now but i just feel so deflated like everythingis against us right now, ggrrrr sorry to rant on here, im not expecting replies

:hugs: claire- that stinks, grrrr cable and internet companies are the worst



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey ladies .. sooo i kno i was supposed to test today but.chickened out LOL .. im just.going to.wait until af.is.completely missed - so.testing wed or thursday .. plus.digital preg.tests.are.expensive.where.im.from.so will wait until its.the.complete.right.time .. But ive been tempting for the past few days and.notice my.temp has.been.going up .. is it supposed be goin up or down ? Or well not looking into it too much since i havent.been tempting this whole.month ..

I'm excited for you too BB! :happydance:


AFM- I've been MIA for a while as the witch got me. CD 5 today and the flow is slowing down, so I'm in much better spirits. I've got a busy week of work ahead of me to keep me busy while I wait to O. 

Tizy- my new test date will be Nov 6.


----------



## Tizy

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I need to put something in my sig, but im always on my phone so havent got a clue how to!

Mrs M, you could put your Ovulation chart in your sig that way we can see where abouts you are. 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Its so quiet in here where is everyone?
> well quick update couldn't hold out the urge and tested Friday evening cause either found an extra test chant used :dohh: of course it was a bfn. Yesterday and today have been feeling kinda crampy on and of and have been a little queasy. im feeling an awful lot like when i was first pregnant with dd. So fx'd.
> hope everyone else is doing good.
> bb did you retest yet?

Hey PAW, sorry about your bfn, but your not out yet, fingers crossed for the next test. 



baby1wanted said:


> Hi all!
> I think I ovulated today based on pain and EWCM so the 2WW begins. Means I'm on another 42 day cycle which is a bit rubbish - hoped taking soy would shorten in a bit, oh well. Still we've got plenty BDing in, really enjoyed ourselves so far so we're going to keep going:winkwink:
> Hope everyone's had a good weekend?
> :dust: to everyone and good luck to BB for testing tomorrow, hopefully it's a definite line this time :winkwink:

Hey baby1 - oooh exciting times for the eWCM, I can't wait to get to that point this cycle. Sorry the soy didn't work, maybe carry on taking it and see if it just takes a while to kick in.



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey ladies ... not retesting today.. nervous.. late last nite had cramping only on left side .. woke up this morning to sticky cm not a lot .. ugh.. but i plan to actual use a digital on tuesday mornong if af hasnt shown yet.. based on my ff calender af is 2 days late .. but knowing that i had a late ovulation it shild.come monday night or tuesday at.some point .. will see of course ill keep u ladoed posted when i do the digital on tuesday .

Awww BB you're keeping us waiting here!!! Lol, completely understand your reasons for not testing early, hope you have a big smile on your face on tues/wed am!!



SmallTownGal said:


> Just finished packing for my Orlando trip. Phew! Took an HPT just for the heck of it and BFN, but that's okay. I'm bringing some IC's on the trip for if I get the urge to POAS, but I'll save my FRER till AF is late (20th) or I get back from trip (21st), if the Witch doesn't get me. I'm feeling very "whatever will be will be" at the moment, which is good. As long as I get my BFP within a year, I'm cool.
> 
> Haven't had much symptoms this cycle during the 2ww (except for on 3dpo). Hardly any really, the rest of the days. Which is fine by me. The only thing really noteworthy this time is that my CP has not gone low once yet. It's been medium most days and even high a few days (including these last two). Yesterday, it was so high, I couldn't really reach it enough to tell anything else about it. So that's odd. Last cycle, from 5dpo on, CP was low till the two days before AF. Hopefully my high CP doesn't mean AF is coming early, that would suck (as it stands, it's due to hit the last two days of my vacation - boo!).
> 
> Hugs and dust to all! :dust:

Hey hun, have a fab holiday....it'll be nice to take your mind of baby making won't it. Good luck for testing too. 



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ohh good luck hun!!
> 
> I tested this morning (bad me!) with a frer. A line came up almost immediately, but upon closer inspection, there appeared to be no colour. I waited 15 mins and took it apart. Im almost certain its an indent line, whatever that is! Definitely going to wait a few more days and try again. My temp has been super duper high the last 2 mornings, not sure if that means anything though.
> 
> Tizy, thats brilliant that your cycles have shortened again! Hopefully your next cycle will be the same, a 12 day leutal phase is perfect! So pleased that you are finally getting normal cycles!
> 
> Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068

Hey again, I would be the same hun, i'm mrs impatient. Checked your chart and its looking good, fingers crossed those temps stay high.



claire1978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im feeling really down and cry at anything (not like me at all), its nothing to do with pregnancy, just life really, im upset today tho coz my fone and internet not worked for a week, bt man here now, said its the internal cabelling of the house but my housing association wont do anything so ive gotta pay out for it and i think its gonna be over £200, its being done now but i just feel so deflated like everythingis against us right now, ggrrrr sorry to rant on here, im not expecting replies

Hey Claire, course your gonna get replies, I was just wondering how you were. Sorry you're having a rough time with your housing situation, people just don't seem to want to help anyone now-a-days. Hope it gets sorted soon. Xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

MrsMurphy hope you get that bfp with your next test!

BB hope the :witch: stays away and you get your bfp in a couple days!!

AFM feeling kinda out. nothing inparticular just something hit me this morning and i just feel like i know im not pregnant. i wouldnt be to discouraged though since its only out first "official" cycle off the pill. second if you count the cycle between stopping the pill. fx'd for everyone else though! hope we see more bfps soon 
:dust:


----------



## dcm_mw12

Thanks everyone for your support


----------



## nic18

not posted for a while girls, so :wave: 

nothing new really :\.. on CD10 so the BDin begun on CD8 :) going to just BD every other day hopefully until next AF (hopefully there will be no AF) so alot of BDin this month. also got an interview tomorrow :happydance: but i am chocked with the cold :|! why do these things happen to me :(!?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Jessica, im 7dpo today. I need to put something in my sig, but im always on my phone so havent got a clue how to! Paige loves her dolls too, shes getting a silver cross pram for xmas and a new baby for it. I dont think I would tell her straight away, dontthink she would really understand until babywas kicking etc and she could feel it.
> 
> Im hoping to get my bfp before Feb, as my sil is having her baby on the 20th feb. I dont want to announce a pregnancy just after she gives birth, so hoping to fall before she has the baby.
> 
> Sitting up watching xfactor with OHs niece, lo is sleeping and niece will be sleeping in her room. That could be interesting!
> 
> Hope you are all having a lovely sat night =D
> 
> lisasmith, how are you feeling? Do you have any appointments booked yet. Has it sank in yet?

Awww hun. I totally agree with not telling your little one untill baby is kicking away (when you get pregnanct FX'd soon) I would do the same. Just incase wouldn't wanna have to tell my little one any bad news. So To be on the safe side of hurting feeling I would defo wait. The only person I will be telling is my Fiance and of course you lovely ladie's on BNB. :D x x x

Honey told me she want's a new daisy for christmas so this year im getting her the same doll but with a smiling face and it come's with a bath tub and acc. Also getting her a new buggy but I know Her old doll and buggy will not be going anywere lol. She love's them to much. You should have a look in smyth's they've got a few nice prams in there and they got a sale. Might get honeys from there. x x x

GL and FX'd hun. Hopefully i'll see you get a BFP this cycle some time. :D x x x



nic18 said:


> not posted for a while girls, so :wave:
> 
> nothing new really :\.. on CD10 so the BDin begun on CD8 :) going to just BD every other day hopefully until next AF (hopefully there will be no AF) so alot of BDin this month. also got an interview tomorrow :happydance: but i am chocked with the cold :|! why do these things happen to me :(!?

Snap hun, Im CD10 to. Lol when you due to ov of are you unsure!!! Im sure im due to ov CD14 but could be early this cycle as im getting alot of EWCM already for the past to day's but no cramping on no side. Did OPK yesterday but was really light so maybe it's just the start. Gonna start doing OPK's on CD12 now. Unless I get cramping before then. But just wanted to make sure Ovulation wasn't trying to slip by lol. GL hun hope you catch that egg. :D x x x

Fx'd and good luck to everyone. x x x


----------



## nic18

Jessica :)- Hi hun :)! I'm not sure when i O i used to be CD14 aswell, but as i'm not tracking anything just now i'm unsure :) hope you get your positive OPK soon :) looks like we are going to be testing around the same time :) good luck aswell hun :) hope you catch that egg tooo :) xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I don't know if this has been brought up before or not but does anyone have tips on checking CM after BDing? If my husband and I BD, when I check my CM the next day I never get a clear reading. It always looks sort of eggwhitey because of the semen. Should I not check CM for 24 hours or something? I don't want to miss catching my fertile CM period.


----------



## Tizy

ProudArmyWife said:


> MrsMurphy hope you get that bfp with your next test!
> 
> BB hope the :witch: stays away and you get your bfp in a couple days!!
> 
> AFM feeling kinda out. nothing inparticular just something hit me this morning and i just feel like i know im not pregnant. i wouldnt be to discouraged though since its only out first "official" cycle off the pill. second if you count the cycle between stopping the pill. fx'd for everyone else though! hope we see more bfps soon
> :dust:

Sorry you're feeling out hun, when are you going to test again, its not over yet. 



Flyons said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls - Gosh it is quiet in here - any testers this morning??
> 
> I'm pleased as looks like AF is on her way, I have brown this morning so probably get full flo tomorrow (which makes a 27 day cycle instead of 32 days! Yay!) and means my fertile days come a little earlier at the beginning of November. I'm gonna update the front page today so if you can update me with testing dates etc that would be great.
> 
> How are our preggos? Jellybean, Jadey, Robinson, Claire, angel? I think the others have vanished now :-( Hope your all doing well. Really hope to be joining you soon. Lisasmith glad your doing ok hun, hope the ms stays away! X
> 
> I've also got a job interview today - I'm going back into support work which I'm quite excited about. Wish me luck. Xxx
> 
> Good to hear Tizy!!! Glad for shorter cycle and job interview- both exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Ohh good luck hun!!
> 
> I tested this morning (bad me!) with a frer. A line came up almost immediately, but upon closer inspection, there appeared to be no colour. I waited 15 mins and took it apart. Im almost certain its an indent line, whatever that is! Definitely going to wait a few more days and try again. My temp has been super duper high the last 2 mornings, not sure if that means anything though.
> 
> Tizy, thats brilliant that your cycles have shortened again! Hopefully your next cycle will be the same, a 12 day leutal phase is perfect! So pleased that you are finally getting normal cycles!
> 
> Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited for you:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Im feeling really down and cry at anything (not like me at all), its nothing to do with pregnancy, just life really, im upset today tho coz my fone and internet not worked for a week, bt man here now, said its the internal cabelling of the house but my housing association wont do anything so ive gotta pay out for it and i think its gonna be over £200, its being done now but i just feel so deflated like everythingis against us right now, ggrrrr sorry to rant on here, im not expecting repliesClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: claire- that stinks, grrrr cable and internet companies are the worst
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies .. sooo i kno i was supposed to test today but.chickened out LOL .. im just.going to.wait until af.is.completely missed - so.testing wed or thursday .. plus.digital preg.tests.are.expensive.where.im.from.so will wait until its.the.complete.right.time .. But ive been tempting for the past few days and.notice my.temp has.been.going up .. is it supposed be goin up or down ? Or well not looking into it too much since i havent.been tempting this whole.month ..Click to expand...
> 
> I'm excited for you too BB! :happydance:
> 
> 
> AFM- I've been MIA for a while as the witch got me. CD 5 today and the flow is slowing down, so I'm in much better spirits. I've got a busy week of work ahead of me to keep me busy while I wait to O.
> 
> Tizy- my new test date will be Nov 6.Click to expand...

Thanks for the test date hun. Nice to hear from you, good to see the back of AF and get down to the exciting stuff! Good luck. 



dcm_mw12 said:


> Thanks everyone for your support

Hey DCM, i couldn't work out whether you were being sarcastic...lol. Hope you're ok, you've not been on for ages, how did your cycle go? Are you testing in Oct or Nov now?



nic18 said:


> not posted for a while girls, so :wave:
> 
> nothing new really :\.. on CD10 so the BDin begun on CD8 :) going to just BD every other day hopefully until next AF (hopefully there will be no AF) so alot of BDin this month. also got an interview tomorrow :happydance: but i am chocked with the cold :|! why do these things happen to me :(!?

Hey Nic, blerghhh there are loads of colds around at mo, get well soon. Positive thinking all the way....no more af! X



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Jessica, im 7dpo today. I need to put something in my sig, but im always on my phone so havent got a clue how to! Paige loves her dolls too, shes getting a silver cross pram for xmas and a new baby for it. I dont think I would tell her straight away, dontthink she would really understand until babywas kicking etc and she could feel it.
> 
> Im hoping to get my bfp before Feb, as my sil is having her baby on the 20th feb. I dont want to announce a pregnancy just after she gives birth, so hoping to fall before she has the baby.
> 
> Sitting up watching xfactor with OHs niece, lo is sleeping and niece will be sleeping in her room. That could be interesting!
> 
> Hope you are all having a lovely sat night =D
> 
> lisasmith, how are you feeling? Do you have any appointments booked yet. Has it sank in yet?
> 
> Awww hun. I totally agree with not telling your little one untill baby is kicking away (when you get pregnanct FX'd soon) I would do the same. Just incase wouldn't wanna have to tell my little one any bad news. So To be on the safe side of hurting feeling I would defo wait. The only person I will be telling is my Fiance and of course you lovely ladie's on BNB. :D x x x
> 
> Honey told me she want's a new daisy for christmas so this year im getting her the same doll but with a smiling face and it come's with a bath tub and acc. Also getting her a new buggy but I know Her old doll and buggy will not be going anywere lol. She love's them to much. You should have a look in smyth's they've got a few nice prams in there and they got a sale. Might get honeys from there. x x x
> 
> GL and FX'd hun. Hopefully i'll see you get a BFP this cycle some time. :D x x x
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> not posted for a while girls, so :wave:
> 
> nothing new really :\.. on CD10 so the BDin begun on CD8 :) going to just BD every other day hopefully until next AF (hopefully there will be no AF) so alot of BDin this month. also got an interview tomorrow :happydance: but i am chocked with the cold :|! why do these things happen to me :(!?Click to expand...
> 
> Snap hun, Im CD10 to. Lol when you due to ov of are you unsure!!! Im sure im due to ov CD14 but could be early this cycle as im getting alot of EWCM already for the past to day's but no cramping on no side. Did OPK yesterday but was really light so maybe it's just the start. Gonna start doing OPK's on CD12 now. Unless I get cramping before then. But just wanted to make sure Ovulation wasn't trying to slip by lol. GL hun hope you catch that egg. :D x x x
> 
> Fx'd and good luck to everyone. x x xClick to expand...

Hey Jess, good luck hun, let me know your expected testing date. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> I don't know if this has been brought up before or not but does anyone have tips on checking CM after BDing? If my husband and I BD, when I check my CM the next day I never get a clear reading. It always looks sort of eggwhitey because of the semen. Should I not check CM for 24 hours or something? I don't want to miss catching my fertile CM period.

ND I'm not 100% sure but probs best leave 24hrs, I use those OPK's LJ reccommended so they help keep me on track with possible ovulation. good luck. Whats your testing date? X

Good news here, AF is in full flow already, only 11 day luteal phase but thats ok, it was 13 last cycle so I'm probs still regulating. Xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

that was definitely an acceptable cycle Tizy! I hope it stays like that for you =)

Jessica, we already have her pram and doll, got her a Silver cross ranger, it was £30 i think, and a baby chou chou, it feels like a real baby and shakes etc.. It was £19! Lol. 

Well no sign of AF, im pleased as that means my LP is at least 9 days, as tomorrow is 10dpo. Im hoping that if AF comes, i have at least a 10/11 day lp, since last cycle it was only 7.

BB you like teasing us dont you!!

Nic, hope this is your cycle, enjoy lots of bding! =D


----------



## IsaacRalph

Urgh i'm so gonna get AF, not tested as I just know already its coming! Due tomoz or wed, so i'll be joining November testing! Got an appointment to get my tubes checked in Nov so i'll be glad to get that over & done with. Really excited to see if we get any more October bfps, black beauty things sound promising for you!


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies :) i wouldve read to catch up on all ive missed but its just sooooooo long lol.
i havent been on in a while as i moved house :) well i had a BFN when i tested in september, but the good news is that the contraceptive pill i was taking to restart my hormones might have worked as i strongly believe i OV'd a few days ago :D TMI but i had loads of what i believe to be egg white :D and this is the 2nd time its happened since i stopped taking the pill and really oly the 2nd time since having my son who will be 4 in november :D we BD'd the last 3 nights.
I aim to rejoin slimming world to see if losing weight will help, i was at slimming world in july and lost 15lbs but stopped going cos of the move but i will be back on it with all the will power i have :) 
hows everyone getting on?? xx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. quick update.for me s.till have this "wet" feeling down there .. running to bathroom every few hours to see of af came.. ugh.. hate this but oh well its better this way than seeing a bfn . but i plan to test wednesday morning.for sure if af hasnt come .. trying really hard not to get my hopes up like last month.. cuz yall kno i didnt handle it too well.. but last minth i was super wet down there leading up to af now i feel wet but nothing on undies .. confused face .. cant wait to be done work so i can head home n just relax ! ...


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Ps thxs to alll the ladies for ur positive feedback ! Mann i just want to be preggies.. loool if this.could be sooo easy lol


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tizy im not planning on testing again unless af is late i hate bfns :haha:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Tizy said:


> ND I'm not 100% sure but probs best leave 24hrs, I use those OPK's LJ reccommended so they help keep me on track with possible ovulation. good luck. Whats your testing date? X

If I have a regular cycle this month I will be testing Nov 7th.


----------



## LizzieJane

Morning Ladies,

I'm finally finally FINALLY post ovulation. Contrary to all the fake ovulations, I have no symptoms really. I don't mind though, I ovulated, my ovaries work albiet slowing :dance: 

Tizy - can I have a test date of the 22nd Oct at 12dpo? 

Sounds like there are lots of tests coming up this week, exciting!! Good luck! Also yay for everyone ovulating or soon to be ovulating! 

Welcome back thisisme, hope the house move went well, yay for O!!! 

NDTaber - so to my knowledge there should be a distinct difference between semen and fertile CM. EWCM will stretch quite a bit between your fingers, semen or non fertile CM wont do this. I got some colour changes due to semen, but the consistency was obvious. I would check the day after BDing, or 12 hours or so if you BD in the morning, because yes at first there might be confusion as to what is wet CM or what is semen.

Oh the joy of baby making - so romantic!! :winkwink:

LJ xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

welcome back thisisme =D i agree that it would be impossible to catch up on everything!

Proudarmywife, how many dpo are you?

BB, still excited for you! Youre so patient!!

I had a temp drop this morning, im 10dpo :-S not thinking its a good sign. Probably AF lurking around the corner! Im hoping she at least stays away another day or 2, so my LP is at least in double digits. I dont have any signs of her, but i dont usually have any warning, apart from i get quite strong cramps the night before, and she usually arrives in the morning. Just need to wait and see.
Of course Im hoping its an implantation dip but im not feeling positive about this time. I would be more than happy with knowing that I had a normal cycle!

Swimming today with dd, then got to do some food shopping. My fridge is bare!

Hope we all have a nice day ladies x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

MrsMurphy im 11-12dpo (guestimation) :) af is due to arrive Saturday but i should know if im out by Friday because i always spot the day before my full flow kicks in


----------



## Ciaramystic

NDTaber9211 said:


> I don't know if this has been brought up before or not but does anyone have tips on checking CM after BDing? If my husband and I BD, when I check my CM the next day I never get a clear reading. It always looks sort of eggwhitey because of the semen. Should I not check CM for 24 hours or something? I don't want to miss catching my fertile CM period.

If you wipe the sample onto a tissue, if it is semen it will soak into the tissue. If it is fertile cm it will stay globbed on top like (tmi) snot. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Has anyone ever taken Vitex or Red Rasberry Leave herbs to help with fertility??? If so... how long was it before you got your BFP?


----------



## Tizy

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> that was definitely an acceptable cycle Tizy! I hope it stays like that for you =)
> 
> Jessica, we already have her pram and doll, got her a Silver cross ranger, it was £30 i think, and a baby chou chou, it feels like a real baby and shakes etc.. It was £19! Lol.
> 
> Well no sign of AF, im pleased as that means my LP is at least 9 days, as tomorrow is 10dpo. Im hoping that if AF comes, i have at least a 10/11 day lp, since last cycle it was only 7.
> 
> BB you like teasing us dont you!!
> 
> Nic, hope this is your cycle, enjoy lots of bding! =D

Aww thanks Mrs M, glad to hear that your LP is getting longer - thats great news. X



IsaacRalph said:


> Urgh i'm so gonna get AF, not tested as I just know already its coming! Due tomoz or wed, so i'll be joining November testing! Got an appointment to get my tubes checked in Nov so i'll be glad to get that over & done with. Really excited to see if we get any more October bfps, black beauty things sound promising for you!

Oh no IssacRalph, its not over yet babe, hang on in there...but you'rer welcome with us November testers of course. Fingers crossed for you x



thisisme said:


> hello ladies :) i wouldve read to catch up on all ive missed but its just sooooooo long lol.
> i havent been on in a while as i moved house :) well i had a BFN when i tested in september, but the good news is that the contraceptive pill i was taking to restart my hormones might have worked as i strongly believe i OV'd a few days ago :D TMI but i had loads of what i believe to be egg white :D and this is the 2nd time its happened since i stopped taking the pill and really oly the 2nd time since having my son who will be 4 in november :D we BD'd the last 3 nights.
> I aim to rejoin slimming world to see if losing weight will help, i was at slimming world in july and lost 15lbs but stopped going cos of the move but i will be back on it with all the will power i have :)
> hows everyone getting on?? xx

Hey thisisme, welcome back....Yay for EWCM, let me have your testing date and i'll pop you on Oct/Nov list. X



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey ladies .. quick update.for me s.till have this "wet" feeling down there .. running to bathroom every few hours to see of af came.. ugh.. hate this but oh well its better this way than seeing a bfn . but i plan to test wednesday morning.for sure if af hasnt come .. trying really hard not to get my hopes up like last month.. cuz yall kno i didnt handle it too well.. but last minth i was super wet down there leading up to af now i feel wet but nothing on undies .. confused face .. cant wait to be done work so i can head home n just relax ! ...

Hey BB, eeeeeee I can't believe you've been so strong. Good luck for tomorrow hun X



LizzieJane said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> I'm finally finally FINALLY post ovulation. Contrary to all the fake ovulations, I have no symptoms really. I don't mind though, I ovulated, my ovaries work albiet slowing :dance:
> 
> Tizy - can I have a test date of the 22nd Oct at 12dpo?
> 
> Sounds like there are lots of tests coming up this week, exciting!! Good luck! Also yay for everyone ovulating or soon to be ovulating!
> 
> Welcome back thisisme, hope the house move went well, yay for O!!!
> 
> NDTaber - so to my knowledge there should be a distinct difference between semen and fertile CM. EWCM will stretch quite a bit between your fingers, semen or non fertile CM wont do this. I got some colour changes due to semen, but the consistency was obvious. I would check the day after BDing, or 12 hours or so if you BD in the morning, because yes at first there might be confusion as to what is wet CM or what is semen.
> 
> Oh the joy of baby making - so romantic!! :winkwink:
> 
> LJ xx

Lj yay for your temps, did you Bd before your O....excited for you. X

Ciara - I used Raspberry Leaf Tea towards the end of my pregnancy to 'ripen and strengthen' my cervix in preparation for labour, i didn't know it could be used for fertility. When is your testing date hun?

DCM....when your testing date?

------------------------

Could do with updates from Momofboys, Sunflower, Curvesab, tryin4angel1 and Bea as we've not heard from them in a while. 

Not much to update here, CD2 and AF is in full flo. Excited for all you testers. Xxx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies - update.for today .. woke up to no af .. had some cramps last nite but it was a pulling n tugging feeling only on left.side .. not sure whats that about.. im scared to test .. if af doesnt come by tomorro i will test or i prob will head straight to docs for a test .. since im nervous lol.. but still wet feeljn n backache and thats about it yall.. Af shuld of come today or last nite .. hoping n praying it stays farrr away from me lool .. well thats all folks lol .. ill prob cave in and test tomorro morning


----------



## Lisasmith

You like keeping me on my toes bb!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ciaramystic said:


> Has anyone ever taken Vitex or Red Rasberry Leave herbs to help with fertility??? If so... how long was it before you got your BFP?

I am taking both now and I will let you know if they work. I am hoping vitex helps regulate me and red raspberry will help with a sticky bean. From what I've read, vitex doesn't start working for a few months.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ahh BB sounds promising goodluck! can't wait to hear your news


----------



## Jadey121

Good luck BB  xx


----------



## LizzieJane

Your patience puts me to shame BB! I really hope this is your little bean!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

nic18 said:


> Jessica :)- Hi hun :)! I'm not sure when i O i used to be CD14 aswell, but as i'm not tracking anything just now i'm unsure :) hope you get your positive OPK soon :) looks like we are going to be testing around the same time :) good luck aswell hun :) hope you catch that egg tooo :) xxx

Thank's hun. I think I will prob Test around 1st-3rd of nov then if BFN and AF arrive's, I would love to get a BFP for my b.day next month. GL to you. Really hope you get that BFP you've been waiting for. x x x



NDTaber9211 said:


> I don't know if this has been brought up before or not but does anyone have tips on checking CM after BDing? If my husband and I BD, when I check my CM the next day I never get a clear reading. It always looks sort of eggwhitey because of the semen. Should I not check CM for 24 hours or something? I don't want to miss catching my fertile CM period.

My advice dont check CM after BD'ing. Only before hand. After there is no way you could tell what your CM is like when his Spermie's are up there. GL and FX'd you get your BFP this cycle. x x x



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> that was definitely an acceptable cycle Tizy! I hope it stays like that for you =)
> 
> Jessica, we already have her pram and doll, got her a Silver cross ranger, it was £30 i think, and a baby chou chou, it feels like a real baby and shakes etc.. It was £19! Lol.
> 
> Well no sign of AF, im pleased as that means my LP is at least 9 days, as tomorrow is 10dpo. Im hoping that if AF comes, i have at least a 10/11 day lp, since last cycle it was only 7.
> 
> BB you like teasing us dont you!!
> 
> Nic, hope this is your cycle, enjoy lots of bding! =D

Wow Hun that's well good. Were did you get the pram and baby from. :D. Fx'd and GL for this cycle hope you get your BFP. x x x



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Ps thxs to alll the ladies for ur positive feedback ! Mann i just want to be preggies.. loool if this.could be sooo easy lol

Hun, I totally agree. Im sure we all feel the same. Only if hay. x x x



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey ladies - update.for today .. woke up to no af .. had some cramps last nite but it was a pulling n tugging feeling only on left.side .. not sure whats that about.. im scared to test .. if af doesnt come by tomorro i will test or i prob will head straight to docs for a test .. since im nervous lol.. but still wet feeljn n backache and thats about it yall.. Af shuld of come today or last nite .. hoping n praying it stays farrr away from me lool .. well thats all folks lol .. ill prob cave in and test tomorro morning

Dont be fooled hun, Cramping aint just a sign of AF and defo not in just one side. I had period pain's every month when AF was due the whole way through my pregnancy with my DD. GL and FX'd you get your BFP. x x x


P.s To every one hope you get your BFP this cycle. x x x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies =) hope everyone is well.

does anyone mind having a look at my chart, yesterday I had a temp drop and it wemt back up this morning... But I think 10dpo is maybe a bit late for an implantation dip, what do you think? Im 11dpo today, no signs of AF, although no apparent pg signs either. 

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068


----------



## LizzieJane

really not sure hun, have you tested?!?! when I've been looking through the FF chart gallery, I noticed that often before women get a BFP they get a temp dip.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

well ladies i got some news....tested this morning since i had one more test lying around and just wanted to get rid of it and what do you know :bfp:!!

I am totally in shock and so excited! Just waiting for DH to get home so i can tell him the news :)


I wish you all the best of luck and would love to keep tabs on this thread to see how everyone else journey goes!

lots of :dust: to you all!!


----------



## LizzieJane

Congratulations ProudArmyWife! Fantastic news!!! H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## Tizy

Proudarmywife - yay!!!! Congratulations hun, that's fab news, you must be over the moon. Xx

MrsM I'm not sure, I checked your chart but I can only think its a good sign....I think you should test tomorrow morning!!

Hey LJ, hope your good. Xxx


----------



## robinson380

Hello all. Just dropping in to say hi :)
Proudarmywife: Congratulations!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats PAW - hope you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:
How are you Robinson?

AFM I was naughty and tested today as if I was on a short cycle AF was due. Of course a BFN, realistically I'm on another long cycle and my ticker is correct so a bit longer to wait for me!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congrats Proudarmywife!! Thats great news! Hopefully we will all be joining you soon =D

Tizy, i think if my temp stays up in the morning I will test. I dont feel pregnant at all, but who knows! Cant grumble though, as its only my first proper cycle, so i would be very lucky to actually get preggers.


----------



## robinson380

baby1wanted said:


> Congrats PAW - hope you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:
> How are you Robinson?
> 
> AFM I was naughty and tested today as if I was on a short cycle AF was due. Of course a BFN, realistically I'm on another long cycle and my ticker is correct so a bit longer to wait for me!

Everything so far so good. I go back to the doc on Friday!


----------



## Jadey121

Congratulations proudarmywife!!!! Yayyy :-D


----------



## NDTaber9211

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Hi ladies =) hope everyone is well.
> 
> does anyone mind having a look at my chart, yesterday I had a temp drop and it wemt back up this morning... But I think 10dpo is maybe a bit late for an implantation dip, what do you think? Im 11dpo today, no signs of AF, although no apparent pg signs either.
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068

Implantation can occur anywhere between 6-12dpo so keep positive!



ProudArmyWife said:


> well ladies i got some news....tested this morning since i had one more test lying around and just wanted to get rid of it and what do you know :bfp:!!
> 
> I am totally in shock and so excited! Just waiting for DH to get home so i can tell him the news :)
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck and would love to keep tabs on this thread to see how everyone else journey goes!
> 
> lots of :dust: to you all!!

YAY! :yipee:Congrats!!! :happydance:

Good morning (or afternoon) ladies! How is everyone doing? I think I got my +opk this morning. Look at the pic and tell me what you all think.

https://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y349/blahblahblah102/mailgooglecom.jpg

Totally positive right?? I hope my temps indicate ovulation soon! I had the slightest dip this morning so I don't know. Hopefully this isn't another anovulatory cycle :growlmad:. If I do ovulate, it will be like 5 days early so the Vitex I am taking might be working:thumbup:. I sure hope so!


----------



## NDTaber9211

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been brought up before or not but does anyone have tips on checking CM after BDing? If my husband and I BD, when I check my CM the next day I never get a clear reading. It always looks sort of eggwhitey because of the semen. Should I not check CM for 24 hours or something? I don't want to miss catching my fertile CM period.
> 
> My advice dont check CM after BD'ing. Only before hand. After there is no way you could tell what your CM is like when his Spermie's are up there. GL and FX'd you get your BFP this cycle. x x xClick to expand...

How long after bding do you think its safe to start checking again? 24 hours?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Hi ladies =) hope everyone is well.
> 
> does anyone mind having a look at my chart, yesterday I had a temp drop and it wemt back up this morning... But I think 10dpo is maybe a bit late for an implantation dip, what do you think? Im 11dpo today, no signs of AF, although no apparent pg signs either.
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068

Hun 10DPO is not to late for Implantation. They say implantation can happen from DPO7-11 and for some earlier or later. But only but a day or two so you've got a good chance this cycle. But some people can get an implantation dip, were a egg has tried to implant but AF arrive's. Just dont wanna get your hopes high and be wrong, but FX'd hun it's a start and GL. Hope you get your BFP this cycle. x x x



ProudArmyWife said:


> well ladies i got some news....tested this morning since i had one more test lying around and just wanted to get rid of it and what do you know :bfp:!!
> 
> I am totally in shock and so excited! Just waiting for DH to get home so i can tell him the news :)
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck and would love to keep tabs on this thread to see how everyone else journey goes!
> 
> lots of :dust: to you all!!

Congratulation's hun, Hope you have a H&H 9 month's. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

NDTaber9211 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been brought up before or not but does anyone have tips on checking CM after BDing? If my husband and I BD, when I check my CM the next day I never get a clear reading. It always looks sort of eggwhitey because of the semen. Should I not check CM for 24 hours or something? I don't want to miss catching my fertile CM period.
> 
> My advice dont check CM after BD'ing. Only before hand. After there is no way you could tell what your CM is like when his Spermie's are up there. GL and FX'd you get your BFP this cycle. x x xClick to expand...
> 
> How long after bding do you think its safe to start checking again? 24 hours?Click to expand...

I would say defo look's like a positive hun. No doubt about it. :D FX'd. I would say just until you aint leaking or 3-6 hour's after. I BD'ed with fiance around 3.30PM today ( sorry If TMI) and am able to check CM now (But I did have a bath around 4.30PM, Which is ment to be a good time to check CM - After bathing), So only a couple hour's but dont give them swimmer's a chance to get out keep them leg's closed and rest for at least 30 minute's after BD'ing. GL. Hope my advice help's but other's may say different. x x x

P.S NEVER BATH STRAIGHT AFTER BD'ING WHEN TTC. x x x


----------



## Tizy

NDTaber9211 said:


> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies =) hope everyone is well.
> 
> does anyone mind having a look at my chart, yesterday I had a temp drop and it wemt back up this morning... But I think 10dpo is maybe a bit late for an implantation dip, what do you think? Im 11dpo today, no signs of AF, although no apparent pg signs either.
> 
> www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068
> 
> Implantation can occur anywhere between 6-12dpo so keep positive!
> 
> 
> 
> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> well ladies i got some news....tested this morning since i had one more test lying around and just wanted to get rid of it and what do you know :bfp:!!
> 
> I am totally in shock and so excited! Just waiting for DH to get home so i can tell him the news :)
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck and would love to keep tabs on this thread to see how everyone else journey goes!
> 
> lots of :dust: to you all!!Click to expand...
> 
> YAY! :yipee:Congrats!!! :happydance:
> 
> Good morning (or afternoon) ladies! How is everyone doing? I think I got my +opk this morning. Look at the pic and tell me what you all think.
> 
> https://i1028.photobucket.com/albums/y349/blahblahblah102/mailgooglecom.jpg
> 
> Totally positive right?? I hope my temps indicate ovulation soon! I had the slightest dip this morning so I don't know. Hopefully this isn't another anovulatory cycle :growlmad:. If I do ovulate, it will be like 5 days early so the Vitex I am taking might be working:thumbup:. I sure hope so!Click to expand...

TOTALLY positive!! Get BDing, so happy that it looks like you're gonna O!! Nice one. X

Where is BB? hope you are ok chick?

X


----------



## claire1978

Proudarmywife congratulations great news

NDT thats a very positive opk

Where is BB, keeping us all waiting, i keep checking but no update yet, come on :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been brought up before or not but does anyone have tips on checking CM after BDing? If my husband and I BD, when I check my CM the next day I never get a clear reading. It always looks sort of eggwhitey because of the semen. Should I not check CM for 24 hours or something? I don't want to miss catching my fertile CM period.
> 
> My advice dont check CM after BD'ing. Only before hand. After there is no way you could tell what your CM is like when his Spermie's are up there. GL and FX'd you get your BFP this cycle. x x xClick to expand...
> 
> How long after bding do you think its safe to start checking again? 24 hours?Click to expand...
> 
> I would say defo look's like a positive hun. No doubt about it. :D FX'd. I would say just until you aint leaking or 3-6 hour's after. I BD'ed with fiance around 3.30PM today ( sorry If TMI) and am able to check CM now (But I did have a bath around 4.30PM, Which is ment to be a good time to check CM - After bathing), So only a couple hour's but dont give them swimmer's a chance to get out keep them leg's closed and rest for at least 30 minute's after BD'ing. GL. Hope my advice help's but other's may say different. x x x
> 
> P.S NEVER BATH STRAIGHT AFTER BD'ING WHEN TTC. x x xClick to expand...

I've checked cm the next morning after BDing before bed and I always seem to retrieve semen and not just cm. I don't want to disturb anything up there just in case ya know? Lol. Since I got the +opk today I want to check my CM to see if its EWCM but we BDed last night. Why does making a baby have to be so darn complicated?! :haha: Maybe I should just leave it alone and use some preseed today when DH and I BD just in case.


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

CONGRATULATIONS ProudArmyWife! So happy for you :)


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. soo af officially late .. since i ovulated later af shuld of come monday tuesday and it doesnt seem that it will be starting netime soon still have a wet.feeling down there and pullin n tugging on left side.only .. just to be safe will test on saturday to avoid bfn ! Im.scared ladies


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

ProudArmyWife said:


> well ladies i got some news....tested this morning since i had one more test lying around and just wanted to get rid of it and what do you know :bfp:!!
> 
> I am totally in shock and so excited! Just waiting for DH to get home so i can tell him the news :)
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best of luck and would love to keep tabs on this thread to see how everyone else journey goes!
> 
> lots of :dust: to you all!!

Thats awesome news ! Congrats hun.. happy for uuuu .. u must be soo excited ! Im glad ur not as chicken as me.to.test lol


----------



## claire1978

Omg BB test test test


----------



## Jadey121

I agree test bb!!!!


----------



## Lisasmith

Proud army wife congratulations honey!!!! :wohoo:

BB just bloody test already!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

NDTaber9211 said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this has been brought up before or not but does anyone have tips on checking CM after BDing? If my husband and I BD, when I check my CM the next day I never get a clear reading. It always looks sort of eggwhitey because of the semen. Should I not check CM for 24 hours or something? I don't want to miss catching my fertile CM period.
> 
> My advice dont check CM after BD'ing. Only before hand. After there is no way you could tell what your CM is like when his Spermie's are up there. GL and FX'd you get your BFP this cycle. x x xClick to expand...
> 
> How long after bding do you think its safe to start checking again? 24 hours?Click to expand...
> 
> I would say defo look's like a positive hun. No doubt about it. :D FX'd. I would say just until you aint leaking or 3-6 hour's after. I BD'ed with fiance around 3.30PM today ( sorry If TMI) and am able to check CM now (But I did have a bath around 4.30PM, Which is ment to be a good time to check CM - After bathing), So only a couple hour's but dont give them swimmer's a chance to get out keep them leg's closed and rest for at least 30 minute's after BD'ing. GL. Hope my advice help's but other's may say different. x x x
> 
> P.S NEVER BATH STRAIGHT AFTER BD'ING WHEN TTC. x x xClick to expand...
> 
> I've checked cm the next morning after BDing before bed and I always seem to retrieve semen and not just cm. I don't want to disturb anything up there just in case ya know? Lol. Since I got the +opk today I want to check my CM to see if its EWCM but we BDed last night. Why does making a baby have to be so darn complicated?! :haha: Maybe I should just leave it alone and use some preseed today when DH and I BD just in case.Click to expand...

I understand hun. I think that's the right thing to do hun defo now you got a no doubtable positive OPK. GL and FX'd. x x x



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey ladies .. soo af officially late .. since i ovulated later af shuld of come monday tuesday and it doesnt seem that it will be starting netime soon still have a wet.feeling down there and pullin n tugging on left side.only .. just to be safe will test on saturday to avoid bfn ! Im.scared ladies

Aww Hun, Dont be scared. I know how you feel but We all know BFP's dont just come when you want them and for some they do lol. Test when your ready. Dont rush. GL and FX'd It will be a BFP. :D x x x


----------



## NDTaber9211

I took another OPK this evening and the test line was darker then the control line. The test is still valid right? The control line was perfectly normal, the test line was just SUPER dark.


----------



## Lisasmith

NDTaber9211 said:


> I took another OPK this evening and the test line was darker then the control line. The test is still valid right? The control line was perfectly normal, the test line was just SUPER dark.

That's a really real positive!! Yay


----------



## Tizy

Anymore testers today??? Come on girls let's see some BFP's!!!

ND that's great hun, I've never had a full strong positive yet! But recognizing my own pattern, I think I O in day of positive and I only have a short LH surge. 

Claire how you feeling now love? Better I hope? 

No news here, AF is on the way out! Yay so can start BDing soon Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls! AF arrived as expected so not far behind you again tiz! I'll be joining you in the November testing say about Nov 16th official test date but I need to have bloodtest to rule out pregnancy on the 14th as I've got hsg on the 15th eeek!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Congratulations ProudArmyWife! Yay!!! :happydance: :flower: H&H 9 Mos.!

--

Can't wait to see what you get when you test, BB! FX'd for BFP!


----------



## claire1978

Hey, yeah im good, just busy washing kids new winter clothes and packing up all old ones, so time consuming

Internet and fone all sorted out, just waiting for the bill now!!

Supposed to go on my treadmill this morning but decided against it, far too busy and im quite tired

Thanks for asking about me


----------



## SmallTownGal

CM is all pink, whenever I get any (nothing more needed then a panty liner). I'm quite sure I'm out and AF will arrive tomorrow. :( Before I started TTC I'd have just called this a light day and the start of AF, but I guess I gotta wait until it goes all red to call it AF. Getting AF/not being PG is pretty much what I expected, but I wish it could have been late or at least not started to gear up so soon (if I counted today as AF I'd still have a 12 day luteal phase so no big on that, but I hate having a period so soon on vacation when I'm trying to enjoy Disney World). So, boo!

Oh, and BFN's on any HPTs I've taken.

Does anyone else just feel like they'll NEVER get PG when AF hits or gears up? I haven't even been trying long, and I feel that way right now. Very Eeyore. :sad1: I was feeling very whatever will be will be but hopeful until this moment, but now I feel pessimistic.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

SmallTownGal Down feel down hun, Look were that got me. Stay positive and I know it's hard but putting your self down wont help. Do thing's to keep you busy. Try and have some fun to take your mind off of never getting PG. Sorry to hear you think AF is coming. You should try agnus castus vitamins they can help to longer your LP. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

BB any news hun. x x x Good I hope. (still no AF)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Good Morning all. 

So Yesterday I did a Zestica OPK (£2.50 -RRP £9.99 Amazon.co.uk for 7 test's) Not bad hay. :D
And it came back Positive or pretty much positve so did another this morning to be sure as iv never used this brand before. 

Hear's my piccie'z. :D 






So BD'ed yesterday around 3PM and yesterday night around 12PM. But yesterday started getting serious ovulation pain which I suffer with each much about 6-7PM and still getting the pain now but not to bad. IT's called Middlesmertz and last's around 12-24 hour's. I haven't been able to check CM as we BD'ed twice yesterday and still just wet down there. I would say my egg released either late last night or early hour's this morning. So Bd'ing Great timing but it alway's is and still a BFN at the end of the month. I know iv got secondary infertility but my doctor dont seem to give two shit's. But never mind that. If I dont get my BFP this cycle I will be starting the CBFM (clearblue fertility monitor) next cycle, and it should be hear tomorrow or sat. x x x

So on a + side of early ovulation (ok only by a day or two) is that I'll now be due AF around the 1st then ovulation next cycle will be around the wednesday the 14th and then I can test at around DPO13 on the 27th of nov which is my birthday. :D If AF arrive's in 2 week's. I just hope I get my BFP before christmas and that's only another 2 more cycle's. As I would love to keep it a secret from mu fiance unti then and have him a wonderful gift saying his gonna be a daddy again or what ever pop's to mind before then. If not then in another 4 month's from now it will be three year's of TTC so hopefully my doctor will help me then. x x x

Sorry for babbling on lol. Never really say much about my cycle's or ovulation but I sick and tired of NTNP as it aint dont F all for me. It's been 4-5 month's since NTNP now and still no BFP so this cycle im TTC all the way untill I get my BFP. x x x

Gl everyone and FX'd. x x x


----------



## LizzieJane

oh smalltowngal :hugs: I think we all feel like that sometimes but you will get PG whether it be sooner or later you will. chin up :hugs: I really hope AF disappears.


----------



## LizzieJane

:dance: for all the +ve opks! 

:af: really hope she stays away BB! very excited for your testing on sat! 

I'm 8dpo today, not much to report... I'm very tired but I'm not often this side of ovulation so it's hard to know what is normal and what is not. Less than 3 weeks till my FS app :dance: yay!


----------



## nic18

morning girls :) just a quick update.

starting back at my old job on the 28th :)! :happydance:
the day i got a phone call to go back i also had an interview for somewhere else so could end up with 2 jobs :)! fx.

last night had a slight pain in my lower abdomen and when me & OH went to BD when he went in from behind it hurt really bad so we had to have plain old boring missionary :(! but anyway this has never happened to me before :( unsure what it is.


----------



## LizzieJane

where are you in your cycle nic? x


----------



## nic18

i am on CD13 lizzyjane x


----------



## LizzieJane

I have heard some ladies report that painful sex was a sign before a BFP. At CD13 probably not though :( hopefully the pain will go away hun. FX for both the jobs!!


----------



## nic18

i really don't know what it is :(! could be O pains but i'm just not sure about anything!


----------



## SmallTownGal

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> SmallTownGal Down feel down hun, Look were that got me. Stay positive and I know it's hard but putting your self down wont help. Do thing's to keep you busy. Try and have some fun to take your mind off of never getting PG. Sorry to hear you think AF is coming. You should try agnus castus vitamins they can help to longer your LP. x x x

Thanks! :hugs: I'll have to look into the agnus castus vitamins (I'm sure some health food or vitamin store carries them)! Anything healthy to help lengthen the LP would be great! :)

Yeah, I'm going to try and focus on my fun trip and whatnot. And I sure hope you get your BFP soon! FX'd!



LizzieJane said:


> oh smalltowngal :hugs: I think we all feel like that sometimes but you will get PG whether it be sooner or later you will. chin up :hugs: I really hope AF disappears.

Thanks! :hugs: I hope it does too! I still don't have much in the way of symptoms, but my temp has dropped a bit so it's probably going to get me.



nic18 said:


> morning girls :) just a quick update.
> 
> starting back at my old job on the 28th :)! :happydance:
> the day i got a phone call to go back i also had an interview for somewhere else so could end up with 2 jobs :)! fx.
> 
> last night had a slight pain in my lower abdomen and when me & OH went to BD when he went in from behind it hurt really bad so we had to have plain old boring missionary :(! but anyway this has never happened to me before :( unsure what it is.

Hm, maybe your cervix was sensitive that night and because 'from behind entry' increases the depth of penetration and thus pressure on the cervix, your OH pranged the cervix too hard for how sensitive it was feeling then.

Congrats on starting back at the old job and getting an interview for a new one! :thumbup:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies, will reply to previous posts later on today, dd is just waking up from her nap!

Today Im 12dpo, had another temp dip this morning so its looking less likely that i will get my bfp. I was going to test this morning but since my temp dropped, i decided not to. Will probably test on Saturday if af hasnt arrived by then. Still no symptoms of AF or pregnancy. Hate this waiting game! At least my LP is a decent length, yay! =D


----------



## NDTaber9211

I got my temp rise today! :happydance: I think I finally ovulated this month! Now I just need to wait and see if my temp stays high for 2 more days for conformation. Hubby and I bded yesterday and the day before. I think we will bd today too just in case. I want us to have the best chance possible.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

SmallTownGal your welcome. Anythink to help other's. :D x x x

Nic Most likely ovualtion pain hun. And defo if the pain is only in one side. I had it in my right this cycle normally ovuate most month's from the left side so hopefully this is a good sign for me lol. But Bd'ing was very painful for me to (last night) so yer try not to worry so much hun, Most likely is ovulation. Just try and keep Bd'ing. Dont let the pain get in the way of making love or should I say a baby lol. x x x


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

HEY LADIES ! I CAVED IN THIS MORNING AND TESTED ... BFP !! I DID THE TEST WITH NUMEROUS.OF DIFFERENT.TESTS.. CLEARBLUE DIGITAL.CONFIRMED.FIRST "PREGNANT" 1 TO 2 WEEKS !!!! MY HUBBY DOESNT WANT TO GET TOO EXCITED UNTIL.DOC.CONFIRMS IT .. HAVE MY DOCS APPT THIS.COMING MONDAY !!! YAY ! THXS LADIES.FOR ALL UR ENCOUREMENT..i will still.remain on this chat lol..


----------



## LizzieJane

Congratulations BB!! :dance: H&H 9 months to you and your LO!!


----------



## Jadey121

Whoohoooo massive congrats BB!!!!!!! xx


----------



## robinson380

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> HEY LADIES ! I CAVED IN THIS MORNING AND TESTED ... BFP !! I DID THE TEST WITH NUMEROUS.OF DIFFERENT.TESTS.. CLEARBLUE DIGITAL.CONFIRMED.FIRST "PREGNANT" 1 TO 2 WEEKS !!!! MY HUBBY DOESNT WANT TO GET TOO EXCITED UNTIL.DOC.CONFIRMS IT .. HAVE MY DOCS APPT THIS.COMING MONDAY !!! YAY ! THXS LADIES.FOR ALL UR ENCOUREMENT..i will still.remain on this chat lol..

Congrats BB!!!!!! YAY :)


----------



## nic18

congrats BB!!! 

Jessica, its now moved sides :dohh:! its on my right side today :\.. will be BDin tonight anyway so we will see if its sore or not :(!


----------



## claire1978

Yay BB, at last the news ive been waiting to read, so happy for u, all that bd'ing paid off, well done u :)


----------



## Flyons

CONGRATS BB!!!! sending sticky vibes


----------



## NDTaber9211

Congrats BB!

Quick question. Has anyone gotten +opk after your temp rise?? I got another + this morning but I also had my temp rise. I dunno... Guess I should just wait and see if my temp stays high and make sure I really did ovulate.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Yayyy congrats BB! Soooo happy for you hun xx


----------



## Tizy

Congrats BB, you must be over the moon! Another BFP!!!! Xxx


----------



## LizzieJane

Oh my goodness!!! just got a very very faint second pink line, I am in total shock and not sure what on earth to do with myself?! eeeee!!!! I really must not get over excited till AF does not appear, because what if the little bean doesn't stick?!

I never thought this would actually happen for us!


----------



## Tizy

Whaaaaaat!! LJ that's amazing! After all the long cycles! Yay I'm so happy for you....and a little jel but it'll bent turn soon enough. Wow! Gonna have to get this front page updated - we are way over stats this month! Stick beans stick! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Black beauty and lizzy CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so very very happy


----------



## angel2010

Congrats ladies!!!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

LJ CONGRATS!! 
Goodness me, 2 in one day!


----------



## Lisasmith

Show us your tests girls!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

LizzieJane said:


> Oh my goodness!!! just got a very very faint second pink line, I am in total shock and not sure what on earth to do with myself?! eeeee!!!! I really must not get over excited till AF does not appear, because what if the little bean doesn't stick?!
> 
> I never thought this would actually happen for us!

Congrats Hun! I kno exactly how u feel .. cuz i tested before af and got a.verrrrrrrrrrryyyy verrrrryyu faint line and tested.this morning and.the.line.is almost as dark as.the.control line .. I would.recommend to.test a day afteR af is due with a.digital .. but thats def a BFP ! WOOT WOOT WHOS.NEXT LOL


----------



## Flyons

woooo just logged on again- 2 bfp in 1 day awesome! congrats lizzy and again BB!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats BB! and LJ! soo exciting :) see you girls over in first tri!

:dust: to everyone else hope you all join us ASAP!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Wow, congrats BB and LJ!!!! :happydance: H&H 9 Mos to you both! :flower:


----------



## LizzieJane

Thank you everyone :hugs: I am completely overwhelmed to be honest. We are away this weekend (IL visit, the worst timing?! :dohh:) so will re-test on Monday at 12dpo and if is it darker [-o&lt; we will get a digital. I don't know what my luteal phase is, so waiting till Thursday is probably logical before getting excited. 

If the worst happens at least this little bean proves we can get PG, tubes and swimmers must be ok :thumbup: which is absolutely brilliant! 

Ok, here is my super faint line from 8DPO: it was pink and within the time frame. It is compared to a pee stick dipped in water because I was trying to explain the difference between an LH and HCG test to hubs. 

Now I have to resist the urge to POAS every 5 mins to check that little bean is still ok in there!! 

Babydust :dust: for sticky beans for everyone <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0665.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay!


----------



## Jadey121

Congrats LJ!!!! :-D


----------



## nic18

wooohoo LJ :D!!! just shows you the ntnp works :)!


----------



## Tizy

Fab news for you girlies, so happy for you! Hope you guys stay around too, once we've all got our BFP's we'll have to move the group over me thinks. 

For me AF has nearly gone so we can officially start BDing soon, can't wait. I need to order some more OPKs too I think, I've only got 13 left. X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

LizzieJane said:


> Thank you everyone :hugs: I am completely overwhelmed to be honest. We are away this weekend (IL visit, the worst timing?! :dohh:) so will re-test on Monday at 12dpo and if is it darker [-o&lt; we will get a digital. I don't know what my luteal phase is, so waiting till Thursday is probably logical before getting excited.
> 
> If the worst happens at least this little bean proves we can get PG, tubes and swimmers must be ok :thumbup: which is absolutely brilliant!
> 
> Ok, here is my super faint line from 8DPO: it was pink and within the time frame. It is compared to a pee stick dipped in water because I was trying to explain the difference between an LH and HCG test to hubs.
> 
> Now I have to resist the urge to POAS every 5 mins to check that little bean is still ok in there!!
> 
> Babydust :dust: for sticky beans for everyone <3

Im doing this too except i have failed at not retesting. I've done three so far lets see how many more i manage lol although woof my three were digital so maybe it will sink in soon. Im dying to go to the doctor to have them confirm it but i will probably have to wait till the end of the month since we just got a new insurance policy and it hasn't taken effect yet ahhh! so excited for you though LJ hope you get your digital positive soon!


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Congrats LizzieJane! Hope those HPTs keep getting darker!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Ok ladies, I really need some advice... I took my temp this morning and it took a nose dive =(. I retook my temp right after the first reading and it jumped .2. It went from 97.29 to 97.45. Should I be recording the first temp or the second? I am really worried now that I didn't ovulate again this month...


----------



## CaptainMummy

NDTaber9211 said:


> Ok ladies, I really need some advice... I took my temp this morning and it took a nose dive =(. I retook my temp right after the first reading and it jumped .2. It went from 97.29 to 97.45. Should I be recording the first temp or the second? I am really worried now that I didn't ovulate again this month...

I would take your first temp hun. I know how you feel, if your temp isnt what you 'want' it to be, then you take it again straight away and if the temp is closer to what you want, it can be very tempting to put that in! I would definitely go with your first temp though. Your temp may very well take a big jump up tomorrow, dont be disheartened!

Well, not a thing for me, 13dpo and Im still waiting. No signs of AF at all... and tested today and got a BFN with a FRER, so Im definitely counting myself out. Chart is becoming a bit rocky, so Im just waiting for a temp drop and AF to arrive. 

What is a normal length for leutal phase? I hope mine isnt crazy long, like 18 days or something!:dohh:

Heres my chart, what do you all think?
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

nic18 said:


> congrats BB!!!
> 
> Jessica, its now moved sides :dohh:! its on my right side today :\.. will be BDin tonight anyway so we will see if its sore or not :(!

Well that's a confuser lol. But then again every once in a while women can ovulate from both ovary's. x x x



LizzieJane said:


> Oh my goodness!!! just got a very very faint second pink line, I am in total shock and not sure what on earth to do with myself?! eeeee!!!! I really must not get over excited till AF does not appear, because what if the little bean doesn't stick?!
> 
> I never thought this would actually happen for us!

 I see the line hun in the top pic, FX'd it get's darker and your get that BFP. GL & Congrat's if it is. x x x



NDTaber9211 said:


> Ok ladies, I really need some advice... I took my temp this morning and it took a nose dive =(. I retook my temp right after the first reading and it jumped .2. It went from 97.29 to 97.45. Should I be recording the first temp or the second? I am really worried now that I didn't ovulate again this month...

Hun You should use the first temp and Do not temp again after the first. But you can get a lower reading if the thermometer is colder then normal. Maybe try tolding your therm for a couple mins before temping if the therm feels really cold. Might help but do you temp orally or vag???. x x x

BB Congrat's hun, Hope you have a H&H 9 month's. x x x


----------



## nic18

Jessica, pains all away.. BD last night and the night before and will be BDin early hours tomorrow morning between 2ish and 4ish when OH comes in.. hopefully i've caught it! how are you getting on hun?xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Good to hear hun and FX'd you've done anothe. :D x x x

Im not to bad. Truthfully just feeling a little scared. Iv got this cycle, Nov cycle and Dec cycle to get pregnant. I really dont wanna have to try any longer than after this christmas. As Much as I wont another baby I prob give up after christmas. I sick and tired of doing the same thing every month. But the way I feel it's never gonna happen for me and my fiance. Were never gonna get help from my doctor as we Have a child and I know you prob see loads of women and men getting help with a child already but for me its like my doctor's got something against me. I made a complaint today but to be truthful dont think much will happen. In my 2WW now and just gonna wait it out and see what happen's. Wish me luck. I bloody need it. x x x


----------



## nic18

don't feel scared hun :hugs: we are all here for you! i feel the exact same about after december.. i'll prob give up for a bit or i will go completly mad with OPK's and try everything i can! your doctor sounds like a right prick.. good luck :) & you can always PM me :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sweetie and yep She and he both ym doctor's are prick's. Awww hun im sure it wont take you much longer. Iv got problem's, 100% secondary infertility is my problem. But Im alone on this one and it dont matter if I begged I still wouldnt get help. I would change doctor's but there is not another one close to me. I aint driving ATM but after christmas wanna start doing my test's before honey goe's to school need to be driving. It's not that I cant drive it's just dont have a license. Then if im still not Pregnant by the time im driving and honey's going a school I will change my doctor's to a better one. x x x


----------



## nic18

i never knew you had 100% secondary infertility :hugs:. yeah that sounds like a good idea, i'd change docs when your driving. hate doctors that are idiots, sometimes makes me not want to go, even though i have to! xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: girls


----------



## nic18

lisa, how is pregnant life treating you hun :)?


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats to BB & LJ - hope you both have a H&H 9 months, wonderful news! :happydance:
Hope all our other pregnant babydancers are doing well?
AFM I'm feeling out... 8 days till AF due and I can feel al the signs that she's on her way (they're the same signs that had me convinced I was pregnant last month!!)
Quite happy with myself that I'm feeling negative this month as means I will avoid being overly disappointed
:dust: to everyone in need of it!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Nic They haven't diagnosed me with nothink, I just know Iv got it or blocked tube's of somethink but will no help from my doc then what more can I do. If I was Rich I would be at a private clinic already. I know what ya mean hun, I hate going too. x x x


----------



## nic18

jessica, you would think docs would help with something like that!! ARGH. they make me so so angry! do your bloody job! xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

nic18 said:


> lisa, how is pregnant life treating you hun :)?

It's not being very nice to me :( horrible, horrible nausea


----------



## nic18

aw i'm sorry hun :( hope it gets better soon x


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks xx


----------



## Jadey121

Waves of nausea here too. I was sick out my back because i couldnt make it to the upstairs toilet! lol. Had my bloods back too my hcg levels were 8,336 at 5+4 so im hoping this is a sticky bean!


----------



## Lisasmith

That sounds super sticky!


----------



## LizzieJane

ProudArmyWife said:


> Im doing this too except i have failed at not retesting. I've done three so far lets see how many more i manage lol although woof my three were digital so maybe it will sink in soon. Im dying to go to the doctor to have them confirm it but i will probably have to wait till the end of the month since we just got a new insurance policy and it hasn't taken effect yet ahhh! so excited for you though LJ hope you get your digital positive soon!

Yeah, I'm not doing well at not retesting thing :blush: just need to make sure all is ok in there! I've ordered a digi from Amazon, hopefully I will be able to use it at the end of next week, if the second line on the cheapies doesn't disappear [-o&lt;



NDTaber9211 said:


> Ok ladies, I really need some advice... I took my temp this morning and it took a nose dive =(. I retook my temp right after the first reading and it jumped .2. It went from 97.29 to 97.45. Should I be recording the first temp or the second? I am really worried now that I didn't ovulate again this month...

Hi hun, I looked at your chart, it looks to me like you could have ovulated on CD 19, after the LH surge and would expect your temp rise today? 

MrsM - is a normal luteal phase about 12-16 days? I hope you aren't out :hugs:

Jessica - I am seriously appalled by your doctor. It is not acceptable and it makes me so angry that you are forced to put up with it until you pass your driving test. 28 months of TTC?! You can be referred after 12-18 months. They have got to take your complaint seriously, surely doctors surgeries are regulated by someone? :growlmad: I wish I had a suggestion for you. 

Baby1wanted - 8 days till AF is a long time, I really hope you are wrong about being out :dust: 

LJ xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Nic Hun, I totally agree, and for it to make other's angry then why dont they feel no way about it. My doctor's dont know how to do there job, Once I went in with a breast lump and she touched it and told me it was my rib, Well how come's I still got it and it's growing. Iv now gotta go A&E but Dont think it's nothink bad as it only swell's up around ov. x x x


LizzieJane Wow you totally get it too. I do hope that my complaint get's taken seriously but I aint getting my hope's high. Im very unlucky or feel it. Sometime'sI wish I could pick my doctor (anyone nice & helpful). My female doctor has two kids aswell but she ovbiously dont want more kids, So dunno how it feel's. Then man doctor his lied to us. After me having blood work's, All normal and fiance having SA he told us it was a touch low (Count and mobility) but nothink to worry about. Then tryed to reffer us to FS then we got a phone call from him saying they declined us to see FS and that fiance's SA was EXTREMELY low and now our doctor wont give us the result's of that SA. So Why did he lie. To put all the blaim on my fiance so they cant do nothink for me. I dunno that what I think. It's just really sad to see when alot of other women with kids get alot more help then me in the UK and some even close to me, But I dont. Now Dont get me wrong im happy for every women who get's help. That what FS's are for. But It just upset's me that I Aint getting no help What so ever. x x x

GL & FX'd everyone hope you all get your BFP's This cycle x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

P.s LizzyJane GL hun. Hope that Digi give's you a BFP x x x


----------



## LizzieJane

This business about the FS and SA is grounds for a malpractise suit. The SA is either a touch low or extremely low, it should be based on thresholds not what your doctor feels like telling you. Surely that is rubbish about getting declined a FS appointment because of low SA? That's the whole point of a FS!!! 

Check this out... 

https://www.nhs.uk/choiceintheNHS/Rightsandpledges/complaints/Pages/NHScomplaints.aspx

You have been refused FS treatment and you are not happy with your doctors treatment so you can complain.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Looks like im out ladies. Temp dropped way down and was below the coverline this morning, so im assuming af will be here shortly! Although still no signs of her. Thought she got me thid morning when out shopping coz i felt really wet (tmi!) but it was just cm. Hopefully she doesnt keep me waiting too long!
Im taking it she will be arroving tomorrow, if thats the case, ill be testing Nov 19th (i will be 12dpo assuming I O on the same day as this cycle)

Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey guys .. so far feeling normal.. here and there feeling tugging in left side .. other that looking forward to my appointment to confirm pregnancy on monday ! But im assuming everything will start to change when i hit 4 to 6 weeks.. no.sore boobs but they have grown and much more.firm lol ..exciting times i hope everything is well with everyone else .. @ a walkin clinic today to deal with my clogged ear


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

LizzieJane I ment he said that we were declined to see FS and then told me that DF's SA was EXTREMELY low but was lieing. THank's for link hun. x x x


----------



## nic18

jessica, thats shocking! especially if you go with a lump really makes me wonder about people! hope everything is ok hun! xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yer nic thx all is well went grab a doc today, Local emergancy doc's, Told doc that the lump's only swell up when I ovulated and after and the lady doc said that she could feel several lump's but they didn't seem like nothink to worry about only like tissue lump's, She told me to keep a eye on them and keep checking them just in case. If they get bigger or change shape then to go to my doctor's but Fx'd they dont and If that was the case I would go A&E. x x x


----------



## nic18

fx for you to jessica! how are you anyway chick?xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx Sweetie, Well I dont symptom spot but for DPO 2-3 I can say my back is killing me and ender sore breast's and nipple's. So Apart from the obvious I dont seem to get symptom's because I dont try to spot them lol. All I can say is cant wait to test lol. 10 or 11 day's to go :D lol. How are you and how's the cycle going? x x x


----------



## Lisasmith

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey guys .. so far feeling normal.. here and there feeling tugging in left side .. other that looking forward to my appointment to confirm pregnancy on monday ! But im assuming everything will start to change when i hit 4 to 6 weeks.. no.sore boobs but they have grown and much more.firm lol ..exciting times i hope everything is well with everyone else .. @ a walkin clinic today to deal with my clogged ear

I felt normal until 6 weeks and then BAM!! I hope they get your ear sorted, love! I'm still so freaking happy for you :)


----------



## nic18

jessica, i don't symptom spot either just get my hopes up! but i'm feeling very positive about this month think its because i got O pains and i don't usually.. I'm on CD15 so will be testing 2nd or 4th depending if i will have my usual 30days cycle.. but last cycle it was 28 :s so confused.. hopefully goes back to 30 days though its what i'm used to! xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hun being positive is a great sign. Would worry to much about your cycle's as long as they are still reg and LP is around 14 day's your fine. If you ever have a question just ask. I used to have a 7 day period in a 32 day cycle, then it went to 4-5 day period in a 26-32 day cycle and now I have a 3-4 day period in a 25-28 day cycle. I dont worry my self as I feel ovulation. I suffer with Serious Mittleschmerz (Mid-Cycle Pain) I can hardly walk when I ovulating let along make love. It was so painful this cycle I suffered though making love. Sound's nut's to keep going but a baby aint gonna make it's self right. LOL.

https://www.abdopain.com/Mittleschmerz.html

I'll be testing 31 oct or 1st nov for sure... What ever the result I'll be posting piccie's. Wish me luck ladie's hopefully cycle 28 will have a meaning, My lucky number lol. Even though I think it's ment to be 7 lol but that didn't do F all for me. x x x

GL everyone. x x x


----------



## nic18

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hun being positive is a great sign. Would worry to much about your cycle's as long as they are still reg and LP is around 14 day's your fine. If you ever have a question just ask. I used to have a 7 day period in a 32 day cycle, then it went to 4-5 day period in a 26-32 day cycle and now I have a 3-4 day period in a 25-28 day cycle. I dont worry my self as I feel ovulation. I suffer with Serious Mittleschmerz (Mid-Cycle Pain) I can hardly walk when I ovulating let along make love. It was so painful this cycle I suffered though making love. Sound's nut's to keep going but a baby aint gonna make it's self right. LOL.
> 
> https://www.abdopain.com/Mittleschmerz.html
> 
> I'll be testing 31 oct or 1st nov for sure... What ever the result I'll be posting piccie's. Wish me luck ladie's hopefully cycle 28 will have a meaning, My lucky number lol. Even though I think it's ment to be 7 lol but that didn't do F all for me. x x x
> 
> GL everyone. x x x

my cycle has every only been 28 or 30 days, was 28days for a long time, then to 30 then now i'm thinking it might be back to 28days due to last cycle! I don't usually get O pains this cycle was bad pains and made 1 day of BDin bad in some positions ok in others, last month i had a few twinges but nothing unbearable! alot of BDin went on though so i'm keeping my fx'd crossed! as you know i'm not tracking anything, so i was quite good i got O pains this month! Yeah take pics of your tests :). your right a baby is not going to make itself so we need to battle through our pains! pure decication :haha:! xxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Morning ladies, how are we all today? AF got me this morning, totally didnt see her coming! Im totally fine about it though, it seems like a normal period as opposed to my last 2 which were either sooo light or brown and just not normal. Had a 30 day cycle and Od on cd16, so im hoping i have finally got my normal cycles back! Next AF will be due nov 19th, so i will probablybtest then, dont think ill test early this time =D


----------



## nic18

MrsMurphy, glad your so positive hun :)! i hope your cycles are back to normal now aswell :)! good luck for next month :flower: x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Thanks hun, Im excited for this cycle too :)

And I finally put my chart in my sig!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

MrsMurthy sorry to hear AF hit ya but good vibes hun. Stay strong. x x x

Nic Ov pain good sign as alway's then you dont have to track or use OPK's. :D Save's money. I choose to use OPK's this cycle as I have been NTNP for the last 4-5 month's and wanna start TTC again, Missed it lol. BD'ing though that pain give's us both more chance hay. FX'd hun. x x x

Well today still got lower back pain, Boobs still tender/sore, and last night had lower abdominal pain. Sharp but not really painful it was bearable. Bit like AF cramp's but very light. lol funny thing is im not due AF until beggining of nov. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

P.s Nic Defo will be posting piccie's hun. Prob start testing around next week thursday lol, but well see. Im gonna try to hold off lol. x x x


----------



## nic18

yeah you know i'm not ntnp until the end of the year! so having these pains this month kind of helped with that :)! glad to hear you are going back to ttc hun :).
sorry you have pains hun :(! could be a good sign though so FX its :). looking forward to seeing your pics. stay strong & try not test early hun :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, I bloody hope so. lol. I will try as much as I can to stay away from my HPT's lol, Got some good one's this cycle so make's me wanna test more lol. Iv only ever used IC's so this cycle is more interesting lol. :D x x x Got my FX'd for you to sweetie. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Ok so the sharp pain has got a little sharper and it seem's to be in my left side, even though im sure I ovulated from the right ovary this cycle. Then had a pop feeling and felt like I leaked but I aint. :S x x x


----------



## nic18

That is odd jessica :S.. I sometimes get the feeling i've leaked but i've not. I have no idea at all what it could be :(! xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Iv alway's had the leaking feeling but only around DPO10 + and only once ever had the pop feeling but that was when I ovulated and the egg released. Defo weird but gonna try and think nothink of it but is confusing. x x x


----------



## nic18

just found out, my best friend who has a 10month old is starting at my work.. all i'm going to hear is about her baby, and her miscarrige.. yes i'm here for you, but please talk about something other than babies!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, just be truthful to her, Tell her that you dont really wanna talk about children right now. I understand what you mean hun. It's hard to cope with. If you cant be truthful to her just tell her if your looking for support then your not the right person to help ATM. x x x


----------



## nic18

I'll always be supportful of her, and i honestly don't mind speaking about her LO or her miscarriage, but it seems to be the only thing she speaks about, speak about something else for once :(! i try changing the subject but everything else always goes back to it xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

Good morning Ladies! I hope all is well! My temp has gone back up so I think I actually did ovulate! :happydance: I was so worried I would have another anovulatory cycle. I will get my cross hairs tomorrow if the temp stays elevated so my ov date will be the 19th.

I will be testing Nov. 2nd this month if I can hold out (yeah right! :haha:) I might try testing on Halloween which will be 12 dpo. It would be really neat to get a BFP on Halloween :D.


----------



## Tizy

baby1wanted said:


> Congrats to BB & LJ - hope you both have a H&H 9 months, wonderful news! :happydance:
> Hope all our other pregnant babydancers are doing well?
> AFM I'm feeling out... 8 days till AF due and I can feel al the signs that she's on her way (they're the same signs that had me convinced I was pregnant last month!!)
> Quite happy with myself that I'm feeling negative this month as means I will avoid being overly disappointed
> :dust: to everyone in need of it!

Hey Baby1, you never know, sometimes its the months you feel like you're out that you get lucky. Fingers crossed. 



Jadey121 said:


> Waves of nausea here too. I was sick out my back because i couldnt make it to the upstairs toilet! lol. Had my bloods back too my hcg levels were 8,336 at 5+4 so im hoping this is a sticky bean!

That sounds excellent Jadey, so happy for you. X



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Looks like im out ladies. Temp dropped way down and was below the coverline this morning, so im assuming af will be here shortly! Although still no signs of her. Thought she got me thid morning when out shopping coz i felt really wet (tmi!) but it was just cm. Hopefully she doesnt keep me waiting too long!
> Im taking it she will be arroving tomorrow, if thats the case, ill be testing Nov 19th (i will be 12dpo assuming I O on the same day as this cycle)
> 
> Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068

Hey MrsM sorry AF got you...I have a feeling for us for next cycle, lets think positive and go for it in November. :dust: to you hun and yay for finally putting Ff chart in your sig, that maskes it much easier ;-) X



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey guys .. so far feeling normal.. here and there feeling tugging in left side .. other that looking forward to my appointment to confirm pregnancy on monday ! But im assuming everything will start to change when i hit 4 to 6 weeks.. no.sore boobs but they have grown and much more.firm lol ..exciting times i hope everything is well with everyone else .. @ a walkin clinic today to deal with my clogged ear

Hey BB nice to hear you're all good, let us know how you get on tomorrow. X



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thx Sweetie, Well I dont symptom spot but for DPO 2-3 I can say my back is killing me and ender sore breast's and nipple's. So Apart from the obvious I dont seem to get symptom's because I dont try to spot them lol. All I can say is cant wait to test lol. 10 or 11 day's to go :D lol. How are you and how's the cycle going? x x x

Hey Jessica, Your symptoms sound promising, I've never had sore boobs at all until I was about 5 weeks pregnant with Roscoe. Good luck. X



nic18 said:


> jessica, i don't symptom spot either just get my hopes up! but i'm feeling very positive about this month think its because i got O pains and i don't usually.. I'm on CD15 so will be testing 2nd or 4th depending if i will have my usual 30days cycle.. but last cycle it was 28 :s so confused.. hopefully goes back to 30 days though its what i'm used to! xxx

Hey Nic, loving your positivity hun. Fingers crossed for this cycle for you chick. X



NDTaber9211 said:


> Good morning Ladies! I hope all is well! My temp has gone back up so I think I actually did ovulate! :happydance: I was so worried I would have another anovulatory cycle. I will get my cross hairs tomorrow if the temp stays elevated so my ov date will be the 19th.
> 
> I will be testing Nov. 2nd this month if I can hold out (yeah right! :haha:) I might try testing on Halloween which will be 12 dpo. It would be really neat to get a BFP on Halloween :D.

Whoop whoop for a halloween BFP! Your chart looks good ND and I'll be happy for you to see those crosshairs, I can only imagine how frustrating waiting for O and then having annovulatory cycle is. Good luck.
-----------------------------------------------------------

News from me, well AF has gone as of Friday and we've already DTD twice! Lol, gonna keep it up this cycle....much fun to be had. I'm also having a big debate with myself over my coffee intake, I LOVE coffee and usually have two fresh ground cups in the morning but I'm thinking I should cut down. When I had Roscoe I gave it up...but its my fav vice and so hard to give up. Plus I got nasty headaches when I did. What are your thoughts?

I may start with my OPks soon, was gonna wait till CM got a bit more fertile first. 

Muchas love Xxx


----------



## claire1978

Tizy said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to BB & LJ - hope you both have a H&H 9 months, wonderful news! :happydance:
> Hope all our other pregnant babydancers are doing well?
> AFM I'm feeling out... 8 days till AF due and I can feel al the signs that she's on her way (they're the same signs that had me convinced I was pregnant last month!!)
> Quite happy with myself that I'm feeling negative this month as means I will avoid being overly disappointed
> :dust: to everyone in need of it!
> 
> Hey Baby1, you never know, sometimes its the months you feel like you're out that you get lucky. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Waves of nausea here too. I was sick out my back because i couldnt make it to the upstairs toilet! lol. Had my bloods back too my hcg levels were 8,336 at 5+4 so im hoping this is a sticky bean!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds excellent Jadey, so happy for you. X
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Looks like im out ladies. Temp dropped way down and was below the coverline this morning, so im assuming af will be here shortly! Although still no signs of her. Thought she got me thid morning when out shopping coz i felt really wet (tmi!) but it was just cm. Hopefully she doesnt keep me waiting too long!
> Im taking it she will be arroving tomorrow, if thats the case, ill be testing Nov 19th (i will be 12dpo assuming I O on the same day as this cycle)
> 
> Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068Click to expand...
> 
> Hey MrsM sorry AF got you...I have a feeling for us for next cycle, lets think positive and go for it in November. :dust: to you hun and yay for finally putting Ff chart in your sig, that maskes it much easier ;-) X
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys .. so far feeling normal.. here and there feeling tugging in left side .. other that looking forward to my appointment to confirm pregnancy on monday ! But im assuming everything will start to change when i hit 4 to 6 weeks.. no.sore boobs but they have grown and much more.firm lol ..exciting times i hope everything is well with everyone else .. @ a walkin clinic today to deal with my clogged earClick to expand...
> 
> Hey BB nice to hear you're all good, let us know how you get on tomorrow. X
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Thx Sweetie, Well I dont symptom spot but for DPO 2-3 I can say my back is killing me and ender sore breast's and nipple's. So Apart from the obvious I dont seem to get symptom's because I dont try to spot them lol. All I can say is cant wait to test lol. 10 or 11 day's to go :D lol. How are you and how's the cycle going? x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Jessica, Your symptoms sound promising, I've never had sore boobs at all until I was about 5 weeks pregnant with Roscoe. Good luck. X
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> jessica, i don't symptom spot either just get my hopes up! but i'm feeling very positive about this month think its because i got O pains and i don't usually.. I'm on CD15 so will be testing 2nd or 4th depending if i will have my usual 30days cycle.. but last cycle it was 28 :s so confused.. hopefully goes back to 30 days though its what i'm used to! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Nic, loving your positivity hun. Fingers crossed for this cycle for you chick. X
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Ladies! I hope all is well! My temp has gone back up so I think I actually did ovulate! :happydance: I was so worried I would have another anovulatory cycle. I will get my cross hairs tomorrow if the temp stays elevated so my ov date will be the 19th.
> 
> I will be testing Nov. 2nd this month if I can hold out (yeah right! :haha:) I might try testing on Halloween which will be 12 dpo. It would be really neat to get a BFP on Halloween :D.Click to expand...
> 
> Whoop whoop for a halloween BFP! Your chart looks good ND and I'll be happy for you to see those crosshairs, I can only imagine how frustrating waiting for O and then having annovulatory cycle is. Good luck.
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> News from me, well AF has gone as of Friday and we've already DTD twice! Lol, gonna keep it up this cycle....much fun to be had. I'm also having a big debate with myself over my coffee intake, I LOVE coffee and usually have two fresh ground cups in the morning but I'm thinking I should cut down. When I had Roscoe I gave it up...but its my fav vice and so hard to give up. Plus I got nasty headaches when I did. What are your thoughts?
> 
> I may start with my OPks soon, was gonna wait till CM got a bit more fertile first.
> 
> Muchas love XxxClick to expand...

I love coffee too and theres no way i can give it up, i have 2 or 3 cups a day and then maybe 1 or 2 teas, one day last week i was so busy and it got to 5pm and i was feeling really odd and dizzy and didnt know why, i then realised i hadnt had any caffeine, as soon as i had a coffee i felt abit better, same as this morning, it was midday and i was feeling sick so i had a coffee which sorted me right out, not good really but i cant help it


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm a coffeeaholic too so I switched to half caf for now. I figured that if I'm not willing to give up my coffee the least I can do is limit the amount of caffeine I am ingesting. It also helps keep those nasty caffeine headaches at bay.


----------



## thisisme

wow i havent been on for a few days and i see BFP's upon my return congrats ladies :D xx

i saw someone was talking about secondary infertility and the docs not helping, i too am in the same situation, DH and I have meen trying for 3.5 years for #3 without any luck and as it turns out for the 3 years of that i wasnt ovulating at all, i wasnt producing enough of the right hormones. the doctors wouyldnt refer me to a fertility specialist as i already have 2 children they will only do it if you havent had children. he did put me on the contraceptive pill as that can sometimes encourage your body to do its job properly, well since i have come off of them i appear to have OV'd twice (lots and lots of EWCM) so in that respect its worked but we are obvioulsy still to see if it leads to a BFP. last cycle i was absolutly convinced i was PG i had sore boobs, i was craving milk (which i did very very early on with both my boys) tired all the time headaches, but absolutly no BFP even hubby was convinced. this month nothing, zip,, nada, maybe thats a good sign maybe not, im not sure when im going to test AF should be due friday saturday ish but im not in a rush to test and plus im not even sure that my cycles are of any particular length so im just going from 14 days since EWCM so its gonna be a few days out either way!!


----------



## robinson380

Hi Baby Dancers I had an appt on Friday and got to hear the hb!! Of course, me and hubby's eyes were both filled with tears :)


----------



## NDTaber9211

I got my crosshairs! I am officially 3dpo :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ooo that's so exciting Robinson! i go for my nurse consult on Wednesday just to confirm pregnancy answer give history and what not. shouldn't be long of an appt since they already have my history from my last pregnancy. I can't wait to hear that special sound. have you had a scan yet?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

nic18 said:


> I'll always be supportful of her, and i honestly don't mind speaking about her LO or her miscarriage, but it seems to be the only thing she speaks about, speak about something else for once :(! i try changing the subject but everything else always goes back to it xxx

Well that's understandable hun, Then be truthful and say I love supporting you but I cant take a whole day of baby talk and talk of MC. If she know's your TTC then Im sure she will understand. x x x How are you today hun. x x x



Tizy said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to BB & LJ - hope you both have a H&H 9 months, wonderful news! :happydance:
> Hope all our other pregnant babydancers are doing well?
> AFM I'm feeling out... 8 days till AF due and I can feel al the signs that she's on her way (they're the same signs that had me convinced I was pregnant last month!!)
> Quite happy with myself that I'm feeling negative this month as means I will avoid being overly disappointed
> :dust: to everyone in need of it!
> 
> Hey Baby1, you never know, sometimes its the months you feel like you're out that you get lucky. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Waves of nausea here too. I was sick out my back because i couldnt make it to the upstairs toilet! lol. Had my bloods back too my hcg levels were 8,336 at 5+4 so im hoping this is a sticky bean!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds excellent Jadey, so happy for you. X
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Looks like im out ladies. Temp dropped way down and was below the coverline this morning, so im assuming af will be here shortly! Although still no signs of her. Thought she got me thid morning when out shopping coz i felt really wet (tmi!) but it was just cm. Hopefully she doesnt keep me waiting too long!
> Im taking it she will be arroving tomorrow, if thats the case, ill be testing Nov 19th (i will be 12dpo assuming I O on the same day as this cycle)
> 
> Www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3df068Click to expand...
> 
> Hey MrsM sorry AF got you...I have a feeling for us for next cycle, lets think positive and go for it in November. :dust: to you hun and yay for finally putting Ff chart in your sig, that maskes it much easier ;-) X
> 
> 
> 
> BLACKBEAUTY27 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys .. so far feeling normal.. here and there feeling tugging in left side .. other that looking forward to my appointment to confirm pregnancy on monday ! But im assuming everything will start to change when i hit 4 to 6 weeks.. no.sore boobs but they have grown and much more.firm lol ..exciting times i hope everything is well with everyone else .. @ a walkin clinic today to deal with my clogged earClick to expand...
> 
> Hey BB nice to hear you're all good, let us know how you get on tomorrow. X
> 
> 
> 
> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Thx Sweetie, Well I dont symptom spot but for DPO 2-3 I can say my back is killing me and ender sore breast's and nipple's. So Apart from the obvious I dont seem to get symptom's because I dont try to spot them lol. All I can say is cant wait to test lol. 10 or 11 day's to go :D lol. How are you and how's the cycle going? x x xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Jessica, Your symptoms sound promising, I've never had sore boobs at all until I was about 5 weeks pregnant with Roscoe. Good luck. X
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> jessica, i don't symptom spot either just get my hopes up! but i'm feeling very positive about this month think its because i got O pains and i don't usually.. I'm on CD15 so will be testing 2nd or 4th depending if i will have my usual 30days cycle.. but last cycle it was 28 :s so confused.. hopefully goes back to 30 days though its what i'm used to! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Nic, loving your positivity hun. Fingers crossed for this cycle for you chick. X
> 
> 
> 
> NDTaber9211 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Ladies! I hope all is well! My temp has gone back up so I think I actually did ovulate! :happydance: I was so worried I would have another anovulatory cycle. I will get my cross hairs tomorrow if the temp stays elevated so my ov date will be the 19th.
> 
> I will be testing Nov. 2nd this month if I can hold out (yeah right! :haha:) I might try testing on Halloween which will be 12 dpo. It would be really neat to get a BFP on Halloween :D.Click to expand...
> 
> Whoop whoop for a halloween BFP! Your chart looks good ND and I'll be happy for you to see those crosshairs, I can only imagine how frustrating waiting for O and then having annovulatory cycle is. Good luck.
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> News from me, well AF has gone as of Friday and we've already DTD twice! Lol, gonna keep it up this cycle....much fun to be had. I'm also having a big debate with myself over my coffee intake, I LOVE coffee and usually have two fresh ground cups in the morning but I'm thinking I should cut down. When I had Roscoe I gave it up...but its my fav vice and so hard to give up. Plus I got nasty headaches when I did. What are your thoughts?
> 
> I may start with my OPks soon, was gonna wait till CM got a bit more fertile first.
> 
> Muchas love XxxClick to expand...

Awww thx hun. I have sore/tender boobs most month's but mostly towards my AF or sometime's as soon as I ov untill AF start's flowing. GL and FX'd for this cycle hun. x x x



thisisme said:


> wow i havent been on for a few days and i see BFP's upon my return congrats ladies :D xx
> 
> i saw someone was talking about secondary infertility and the docs not helping, i too am in the same situation, DH and I have meen trying for 3.5 years for #3 without any luck and as it turns out for the 3 years of that i wasnt ovulating at all, i wasnt producing enough of the right hormones. the doctors wouyldnt refer me to a fertility specialist as i already have 2 children they will only do it if you havent had children. he did put me on the contraceptive pill as that can sometimes encourage your body to do its job properly, well since i have come off of them i appear to have OV'd twice (lots and lots of EWCM) so in that respect its worked but we are obvioulsy still to see if it leads to a BFP. last cycle i was absolutly convinced i was PG i had sore boobs, i was craving milk (which i did very very early on with both my boys) tired all the time headaches, but absolutly no BFP even hubby was convinced. this month nothing, zip,, nada, maybe thats a good sign maybe not, im not sure when im going to test AF should be due friday saturday ish but im not in a rush to test and plus im not even sure that my cycles are of any particular length so im just going from 14 days since EWCM so its gonna be a few days out either way!!

Awww hun sorry to hear that sweetie. People try saying that after 3 year's of TTC (second + children) then the fertility specialist accept ya but you have to be 23 + year's old. Im only 21 and 3 year's TTC end of feb, beggining of march 2013. Around that time. So I have like just over a year before being reffered and that's if what them people say is true. (NOT STATED ON WEBSITE'S) but never mind. I'll prob finally be PG before then. FX'd and for you to. There just a joke hun, cause it is not a big thing about couple's (man and women couple's) with secondary infertility. But it is a big issue because "just because we and other women have a child or two or even more, It dont mean we dont have the same feeling's as women without children." (dont get me wrong now anyone, I feel for all you women having trouble conceiving your first but we all have love for a child or more children). What they just think (the FS's and GP's) is oh If you got one that's good enough and you dont need help. But it is or can be really depressing and emotional at time's/most of the time and it dont mean you dont love the one or two children you have it just mean's you have more love to share and are a family orentated person. :D So me. Im not a jelous type anymore. Were I see women with kids and it make's me jel. Im well over that. I see other people's baby's now and just think awwww how cute, Wish I had another LO. GL hun and FX'd it dont take you much longer. x x x



NDTaber9211 said:


> I got my crosshairs! I am officially 3dpo :happydance:

Yay for crosshair's hun, FX'd and GL x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Good Evening ladie's. 

Well little update for today.

So my back is still killing me so bad, it's like a dull achy pain that isn't dull no more. My boob's have changed. Left one is tender and sore to touch at lower half of boob and my nipple area and my right boob is only tender and sore to touch around the nipple area. Breast lump's are still there no smaller no bigger ( I think) but sore. Im still getting dull achy AF like cramp's down below apart from around about 4 pm I was coming home from shopping in cab and when I yawned I got a really bad sharp stab pain. Just the once but It was so bad it stopped me from yawning. But still getting the dull achy lower abdominal pain's like AF but weak but noticeable. Im starting to feel positive but better not get my hope's high. Still nervous just want my wait to be over. x x x


----------



## robinson380

ProudArmyWife said:


> Ooo that's so exciting Robinson! i go for my nurse consult on Wednesday just to confirm pregnancy answer give history and what not. shouldn't be long of an appt since they already have my history from my last pregnancy. I can't wait to hear that special sound. have you had a scan yet?

Yes, I had two scans early on due to spotting which was very scary but so far so good :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Tizy, where there's no AF there's hope eh?! We'll see this weekend!
So happy all is going well for you Robinson - not long until second tri for you!!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey ladies .. just touching base .. had my first docs appt confirmed due date and schedule an official prenatal.5 weeks.from.today .. im.shocked.that ill.be in my 2 nd trimester by.2 nd week of december ! Just counting.down to get out of first trimester ! Doc said im pretty much preggies lol .. hoping for the best for us alll


----------



## thisisme

Awww hun sorry to hear that sweetie. *People try saying that after 3 year's of TTC (second + children) then the fertility specialist accept ya but you have to be 23 + year's old. *Im only 21 and 3 year's TTC end of feb, beggining of march 2013. Around that time. So I have like just over a year before being reffered and that's if what them people say is true. (NOT STATED ON WEBSITE'S) but never mind. I'll prob finally be PG before then. FX'd and for you to. There just a joke hun, cause it is not a big thing about couple's (man and women couple's) with secondary infertility. But it is a big issue because "just because we and other women have a child or two or even more, It dont mean we dont have the same feeling's as women without children." (dont get me wrong now anyone, I feel for all you women having trouble conceiving your first but we all have love for a child or more children). What they just think (the FS's and GP's) is oh If you got one that's good enough and you dont need help. But it is or can be really depressing and emotional at time's/most of the time and it dont mean you dont love the one or two children you have it just mean's you have more love to share and are a family orentated person. :D So me. Im not a jelous type anymore. Were I see women with kids and it make's me jel. Im well over that. I see other people's baby's now and just think awwww how cute, Wish I had another LO. GL hun and FX'd it dont take you much longer. x x x

hello thank you for that. i think people say stuff to try and make us feel better but i am 32 in febuary and they are still adament i wont get any help as i have 2 children, 1 of those with my husband (i think its slightly different if you havent got one with your partner and they have never had children before) i sat and cried and argued with the doctor a few months ago about it, shes like they wont help you as you got pregnant naturally twice, my answer was that they are happy to spend hundreds of thousands a year helping people get rid of unwanted babies no matter how many times they have done it previously but they wont help someone who is happily married in a stable relationship get their body do what nature had intended it to do, we are women we are meant to have babies but our bodies wont lets us, we arent supposed to get rid of them willy nilly!!!


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

Thisisme...sorry to hear about your troubles hun. Its shocking that the system doesn't do more to help. Fingers crossed for a natural pregnancy tho, you never know there is still chance. 

Hi BB, glad you're all ok and feeling well. 

I've not got much to report, CD9 here, and i'm going to start OPKs today as my CM changed yesterday from Dry to Creamy, so I'm getting there. Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey ladies .. just touching base .. had my first docs appt confirmed due date and schedule an official prenatal.5 weeks.from.today .. im.shocked.that ill.be in my 2 nd trimester by.2 nd week of december ! Just counting.down to get out of first trimester ! Doc said im pretty much preggies lol .. hoping for the best for us alll

Glad all is well hun. Im sure it will fly by, and soon you will see baby. x x x



thisisme said:


> Awww hun sorry to hear that sweetie. *People try saying that after 3 year's of TTC (second + children) then the fertility specialist accept ya but you have to be 23 + year's old. *Im only 21 and 3 year's TTC end of feb, beggining of march 2013. Around that time. So I have like just over a year before being reffered and that's if what them people say is true. (NOT STATED ON WEBSITE'S) but never mind. I'll prob finally be PG before then. FX'd and for you to. There just a joke hun, cause it is not a big thing about couple's (man and women couple's) with secondary infertility. But it is a big issue because "just because we and other women have a child or two or even more, It dont mean we dont have the same feeling's as women without children." (dont get me wrong now anyone, I feel for all you women having trouble conceiving your first but we all have love for a child or more children). What they just think (the FS's and GP's) is oh If you got one that's good enough and you dont need help. But it is or can be really depressing and emotional at time's/most of the time and it dont mean you dont love the one or two children you have it just mean's you have more love to share and are a family orentated person. :D So me. Im not a jelous type anymore. Were I see women with kids and it make's me jel. Im well over that. I see other people's baby's now and just think awwww how cute, Wish I had another LO. GL hun and FX'd it dont take you much longer. x x x
> 
> hello thank you for that. i think people say stuff to try and make us feel better but i am 32 in febuary and they are still adament i wont get any help as i have 2 children, 1 of those with my husband (i think its slightly different if you havent got one with your partner and they have never had children before) i sat and cried and argued with the doctor a few months ago about it, shes like they wont help you as you got pregnant naturally twice, my answer was that they are happy to spend hundreds of thousands a year helping people get rid of unwanted babies no matter how many times they have done it previously but they wont help someone who is happily married in a stable relationship get their body do what nature had intended it to do, we are women we are meant to have babies but our bodies wont lets us, we arent supposed to get rid of them willy nilly!!!

Awww hun sorry to hear that, just prove's that its not just having to be over 23 but also have to have been TTC for over 3 year's. It's just a joke really, and I totally agree. But women or girl's that dont want kids should learn to close the leg's or use protection. It's people like that, that do get pregnant. I got told a story once and some women had a child that all she did was moan about then become pregnant twice after that and aborted both. A Ladie I know has two children and got PG she aborted baby because she suffered with back pain and all then went wrong and had to have a second abortion as they didnt clean her pout prop. It's just sad and horrible. If you dont want kids use protection. Simple init realy. But women like us hun have trouble conceiving and were the one's that actually want kids. That does piss me off. Hopefully they do help you though hun. It's hardest to cope with when you see other mother's getting help but we just seem to be left out. Sorry if I have affended anyone but it's true and there's prob load's of women out there TTC not Getting any help. I will be going back to my GP after christmas if still no BFP by then, not that I wanna but feel by then they should at least do some more test's. Fx'd we both dont have to go back there right. :hugs:...
when I finally conceive baby number 2 I will defo not be using protection after like I did after having my DD. x x x


----------



## thisisme

ive been trying 3.5 years i dont think theres much truth to the being over 23 and trying 3 years unfortunatly. there view is if you have kids they wont help. sad but that seems to be how it is unless we pay to go private and we cant afford that :(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh sorry thought you said 2.5 year's before. Should have had a look back. That just make's it worse. When I rung my local PCT the people who fund the NHS for thing's like being reffered to FS, they told me they wont do nothink unless there critiria change's and she said dont look like that's gonna happen any time soon. I think it's quite sad that they dont look aty women like us that could or most likely have a secondary infertility problem/s. I was reading this thing once before and it said that having kids can cause changes in our body's that can provent us having more children, Like blocked tube's, ECT. So why is secondary infertility not a big deal Right. I made a complaint to the NHS about the way I was treated by my doctor... 

 *"HOW TO MAKE A COMPLAINT ABOUT LOCAL NHS SERVICES LEAFLET"* online Which Stated

"We aim to give you the best possible care and treatment. We value


comments, good or bad, to help us improve the service. If you are​
 
not happy about anything, please let us know. All issues you raise​
 
will be treated in the strictest confidence and will not affect your​
 
current or future care and all points of view will be listened to and​
investigated without prejudice."


----------



## ProudArmyWife

robinson380 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Ooo that's so exciting Robinson! i go for my nurse consult on Wednesday just to confirm pregnancy answer give history and what not. shouldn't be long of an appt since they already have my history from my last pregnancy. I can't wait to hear that special sound. have you had a scan yet?
> 
> Yes, I had two scans early on due to spotting which was very scary but so far so good :)Click to expand...

Oh goodness i can imagine! glad everything is going good so far not to much longer and you'll be out of first tri!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey ladies .. just touching base .. had my first docs appt confirmed due date and schedule an official prenatal.5 weeks.from.today .. im.shocked.that ill.be in my 2 nd trimester by.2 nd week of december ! Just counting.down to get out of first trimester ! Doc said im pretty much preggies lol .. hoping for the best for us alll

yay for doctor confirmation :thumbup: i got tomorrow for mine im still poas to reassure myself im indeed pregnant :haha: hopefully after tomorrow i will let it sink in glad your doing good :) what's your EDD?


----------



## LizzieJane

Hi Ladies, got my BFP yesterday. Finally convinced hubs as he wasn't so sure about the faint line! Booked a doctors appointment for next week and I think we'll go for an early scan to hopefully see a heartbeat before we tell anyone. It's taking quite a while for it to actually sink in with me! 

Very excited for some more BFPs and summer babies <3 

:hugs: to you all, LJ xx


----------



## robinson380

LizzieJane said:


> Hi Ladies, got my BFP yesterday. Finally convinced hubs as he wasn't so sure about the faint line! Booked a doctors appointment for next week and I think we'll go for an early scan to hopefully see a heartbeat before we tell anyone. It's taking quite a while for it to actually sink in with me!
> 
> Very excited for some more BFPs and summer babies <3
> 
> :hugs: to you all, LJ xx

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## Jadey121

LizzieJane said:


> Hi Ladies, got my BFP yesterday. Finally convinced hubs as he wasn't so sure about the faint line! Booked a doctors appointment for next week and I think we'll go for an early scan to hopefully see a heartbeat before we tell anyone. It's taking quite a while for it to actually sink in with me!
> 
> Very excited for some more BFPs and summer babies <3
> 
> :hugs: to you all, LJ xx

Yayyyy another bfp!!! Massive congrats!!! :-D X


----------



## Tizy

So happy you got it confirmed LJ!! Congrats. 

Its super because it's starting to feel like we've got more BFP's on here than not! 

Anyone else testing soon? Xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

LizzieJane said:


> Hi Ladies, got my BFP yesterday. Finally convinced hubs as he wasn't so sure about the faint line! Booked a doctors appointment for next week and I think we'll go for an early scan to hopefully see a heartbeat before we tell anyone. It's taking quite a while for it to actually sink in with me!
> 
> Very excited for some more BFPs and summer babies <3
> 
> :hugs: to you all, LJ xx

Congrats! H&H 9 months!


----------



## nic18

LJ :happydance: congrats hun xx


----------



## thisisme

aww congrats loving all these BFP's seems like this is a very positive group :D

i dont think i'll have any need to be testing at the weekend i feel like AF is on its way, i've been grumpy as hell and now starting to get cramps, feel much more positive that i now know i am OV'ing and that it appears i am having regular 28 day cycles xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

LizzieJane said:


> Hi Ladies, got my BFP yesterday. Finally convinced hubs as he wasn't so sure about the faint line! Booked a doctors appointment for next week and I think we'll go for an early scan to hopefully see a heartbeat before we tell anyone. It's taking quite a while for it to actually sink in with me!
> 
> Very excited for some more BFPs and summer babies <3
> 
> :hugs: to you all, LJ xx

Yay Congratulation's hun, That's great news. Have a H&H 9 month's sweetie. x x x



Tizy said:


> So happy you got it confirmed LJ!! Congrats.
> 
> Its super because it's starting to feel like we've got more BFP's on here than not!
> 
> Anyone else testing soon? Xx

Totally agree. Im starting to feel more positive this month. Really hope it's the one as I worked out my next cycle's and AF will be due on my B.day and cycle after on christmas day. Gutted :( lol. But I guess If no BFP this cycle IV still got next cycle to try and a chance of getting a BFP on my b.day. :D. Im looking to start testing soon. Dunno when as I am trying so hard to hold of but another couple day's and pop i'll be POAS lol. x x x



thisisme said:


> aww congrats loving all these BFP's seems like this is a very positive group :D
> 
> i dont think i'll have any need to be testing at the weekend i feel like AF is on its way, i've been grumpy as hell and now starting to get cramps, feel much more positive that i now know i am OV'ing and that it appears i am having regular 28 day cycles xx

Hun, Glad your still feeling positive even though you think AF is coming, but remember all symptom's including your can mean either AF or PG and when you dont expect it you get that BFP. Also it aint over until the red river flow's x x x GL x x x


----------



## Tizy

Something strange is going on with my temps. They've been really low the last two mornings. I've been keeping my thermometer under my pillow as usual and taking it the same as always. Could it be because I've been in deeper sleeps....Roscoe hasn't been waking much in the night recently you see. 

Opk yesterday had no line at all so I might skip today and try again tomorrow. 

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Unsure hun but what I do know is that a OPK should never have just one line, It's should alway's have 2 but really faint until ovulation. Iv never had a one line OPK. It could be if your getting better sleep and I dunno if you new this but you have to have aleast 3 hour's straight sleep before temping! Other wise it's useless hun. x x x


----------



## Tizy

Yeh an Opk can just show the control line, just means the LH in ya system is very minimal. My OPKs are never very dark, even when they're positive the line is as dark as the control but maybe just half of it, ifkwim? 

Yeh i usually get 3 hours sleep before temping, but at the mo I'm getting more than that so thats probably why...my body is getting into a better rested state rather than being woken every few hours! Lol.

Thanks for replying, i'm not too worried about it. Xxx


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Woot woot congrats ljjj !


----------



## nic18

7dpo, & have a feeling i'm out already! just with AF would hurry up if its the case so i can try again :) 

good luck lovelies :flow:


----------



## Flyons

YAY LJ! Congrats girlie!

BB- Change your siggy girl- you are knocked up!

Hugs nic- too early for you to tell ;-) Hopefully you'll be pleasantly surprised. 

afm- hubby and I are on a mission- BD every night this week as we're in the fertile week at CD14. (Normally O around CD18ish) FX!!

good luck to all!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Tizy, just thought about it. lol you can get one line on OPK and defo when your urine is weak. x x x


----------



## robinson380

stupid question alert. What does afm stand for?


----------



## nic18

think its as for me :) i think! what does O/T stand for?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

LOL I just learned somethink new and would like to know the same a nic lol. x x x


----------



## LizzieJane

Thanks everyone :) :hugs:

Nic - You are mostly definitely not out! :dust:

Tizy - I definately get bouncy temps when my sleep pattern varies. The deeper/more sleep the lower the temp.

Flyons - :happydance: for BD week!!! GL!


----------



## thisisme

i'm having a funny day today, seems like a lot of people around me are PG most with #2 or more and most have a year or 2 year old so quite close together, im begining to wonder if it will happen again, im sick of people saying it will happen eventually, 3.5 years is a long time to wait (i know some people are longer im sorry just ranting) 
i'm trying to lose weight in a hope that it will help but who knows what will happen :( x


----------



## angel2010

O/t means off topic I think.


----------



## NDTaber9211

It is so hard not to over think every little possible symptom :wacko:. I must learn how to keep my mind off of it until it's time to POAS.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*HPT Picture... Update on DPO7...*


DPO7 Eggwgite/Watery CM and Creamy At time's, Tender boobs to touch around nip area on both boob's and both outter side's of boob's sore/tender to touch But mostly on my left boob and not so sore today, Still got a couple bright blue thick vein's on both nip's and left boob. Cervix Is High,Soft,Closed and still getting lower back pain, Gassy & Very noticeable Bleeding gum's when brushing (alot of blood) Also had when PG with DD. Touch of light cramping pain here and there.


So I gave in like a fool this morning and tested, Im only DPO7 WTF right. Well that was not the out come at all. Here are the picture's...



View attachment 502335




View attachment 502337




View attachment 502339



Which to me all looked positive Right... I will say it look's like it's got alot of colour in real life (eye to test) but in pic it's a little lighter.

So Then took a New Clearblue Plus test, Although it state's it's best work's up to 4 day's Before AF, Im 7 Day's before AF & Got this result...



View attachment 502341



Negative, Not even a faint line but I thought it was toooooo early for any HPT to become Positive...!!!


Well Now im not getting my hope's high but keeping my FX'd. I dont wanna believe it's real until I get a Dark BFP and that's even if I do... 

Has anyone ever has a BFP this early???


----------



## Tizy

Hi Jessica, I don't really know what to say apart from a big congrats! Those HCG strips look good although I never heard of anyone getting a BFP at 7dpo, i'm sure its not impossible tho, perhaps you just had super early implantation or maybe you ovulated before you thought, I know peeps that have had bfp at 9dpo. 

As for the clearblue?? The HCG strips are all different ones are they? Or just one with lots of different pics? If just one, could be a evap line? I don't have any experience of those but heard others talking about it. 

Really hope you are, and your symptoms sound promising Xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Jessica - id be inclined to say bfp looking at those strips! I dont know if i got line eye but i thought i seen something on the clearblue too maybe someone can tweak the pic.
Fingers crossed that its your bfp! Eekkk!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's, 

Well There just one step one's from duofertility but only had one of that test, and iv got 2 other different type's of of one step HPT's to. But there totally different brand's, The line came up just after 2 min's coming up to 3. I dont wanna get hope's high. But thx for lovely comment's. 

The Clearblue plus came up with a tiny thin line after the 3 min's. Still there now and so is the line from the Cheapie HPT, The top 3 pic's are all one test. I did do one of the other onestep HPT's but it looked neg to me and few it in the bin, I know it's rank but just looked and there is a light line but well after the recommended time. That's why I aint getting hope's high, as only one test came back positive. :S it's so confusing and upsetting rather then exciting for me. But like I alway's say only time will tell. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Do you think I should test again tomorrow with another Cheapie???

Iv got load's so it wont break the bank but aint using another Clearblue plus until at least sunday or monday. which will be 3-4 day's before AF. x x x


----------



## Jadey121

I tested at 9dpo and got a line so i would re test tomorrow with fmu :-D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. It's just weird though, I know all pregnancy's are different but I didn't get a BFP with my DD until I was a month late after AF was due, and that was only a faint line. But Think I defo will test tomorrow. x x x


----------



## LizzieJane

whoohooo Jessica! :dance: can't wait to see these lines get darker :)


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

LizzieJane said:


> Hi Ladies, got my BFP yesterday. Finally convinced hubs as he wasn't so sure about the faint line! Booked a doctors appointment for next week and I think we'll go for an early scan to hopefully see a heartbeat before we tell anyone. It's taking quite a while for it to actually sink in with me!
> 
> Very excited for some more BFPs and summer babies <3
> 
> :hugs: to you all, LJ xx

YAY! Congrats :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun and Only time will tell.x x x


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

OMG Jessica it looks like a BFP to me! Test again tomorrow.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun and think I defo will do. but so far with my luck I doubt I am PG. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Newlywedfifi What DPO did you get the positive on clearblue plus test?


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

I know you're scared to get your hopes up but it looks so promising! I've got everything crossed for you hun! x


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

I don't know when I ovulated exactly. If I ovulated on CD 14 then that means my BFP was 16 DPO. I tested on CD 21 with the clear blue plus and got a negative. They're not very sensitive.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know what your mean hun but its real hard for me to think positive. Let's just say I do get my *BFP *at the end of this cycle then i'll be positive, but before then I just cant. x x x

Thx hun, Im defo gonna wait until AF then to use another clearblue plus. dont wanna waste them. I'll just test again tomorrow with a 10MIU and 25 MIU IC's. Thx for telling me when you got your's. Very greatful hun. x x x


----------



## NDTaber9211

Keep us posted Jessica!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*DPO8 Update... Dissappointing News... But Im Not Out Yet... Not Until That Red River Flow's... *


First of all Thank you my lovely ladie's but turn's out to be...

View attachment 502953


They Both Look Totally Neg to me. At first I thought There Was A Line On The 25MIU HPT But I Do Not Think There Is As You Can See. I think im gonna wait a couple day's now. Prob sunday/Monday. x x x

DPO8 Eggwgite/Watery CM and Creamy At time's, Tender boobs to touch on both outter side's of boob's and not so sore today again, Still got a couple bright blue thick vein's on both nip's and left boob and now areola's are darkening. Cervix Is High,Soft,Closed and still getting lower back pain, Gassy & Very noticeable Bleeding gum's when brushing (alot of blood) Also had when PG with DD.
Also Still getting slight cramp's and have done on and off the last day or so. x x x


----------



## CaptainMummy

i would invest in a frer jessica! Definitely dont coint yourself out. I got a bfp at 7dpo with a frer when i conceived my dd.

Afm, cd6 today and af has officially gone =D didnt O until cd16 last cycle so a while to wait until then, but gona enjoy the bding until then. 

On another note... I cant believe how cold it is today! Just back from a playdate at a friends house and omg my toes were totally numb! Time to invest in some winter woolies!


----------



## thisisme

hmmm decisions do i test tomorrow or not, i still have AF cramps but no appearance as of yet! i've been grouchy as hell but no PG symptoms what so ever, i dont feel pg, strange!!!


----------



## Jadey121

jessica - i would buy a frer!

update on me. midwife called today and said my hcg levels were on the high side so to go in for bloods again today. So went in and the doc said no to take bloods but she will scan me! Our little bean has a good heartbeat we are so pleased! Have to go back monday as she was confused with dates and said i was between 6-8 weeks (im 6+5 by my dates) she said her machine didnt date pregnancies so back on monday to see little bean again and get some pics hopefully!!!


----------



## Jadey121

thisisme - i got af crampa before my bfp. Thats the only sign i did have as i didnt feel 'pregnant' good luck!!!! x


----------



## NDTaber9211

Argh! This 2 week wait is driving me crazy! :wacko: I am only 1/2 way through.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> i would invest in a frer jessica! Definitely dont coint yourself out. I got a bfp at 7dpo with a frer when i conceived my dd.
> 
> Afm, cd6 today and af has officially gone =D didnt O until cd16 last cycle so a while to wait until then, but gona enjoy the bding until then.
> 
> On another note... I cant believe how cold it is today! Just back from a playdate at a friends house and omg my toes were totally numb! Time to invest in some winter woolies!




Jadey121 said:


> jessica - i would buy a frer!
> 
> update on me. midwife called today and said my hcg levels were on the high side so to go in for bloods again today. So went in and the doc said no to take bloods but she will scan me! Our little bean has a good heartbeat we are so pleased! Have to go back monday as she was confused with dates and said i was between 6-8 weeks (im 6+5 by my dates) she said her machine didnt date pregnancies so back on monday to see little bean again and get some pics hopefully!!!

Thank's girlie's lol but I dunno even were to get them from plus I wont be going out again untill next week wednesday now, So I should know by then if im PG or not. I would have got one today why'll I was out lol but dont even no were to buy them from never used FRER before. x x x


----------



## thisisme

well i did one last night and one with FMU and both BFN :( never mind, just wait till my AF shows up and then i'll be back in the race. i know im out my 2nd son i got my BFP exactly 2 weeks after i conceived him and had sore boobs for a whole week prior to testing. my 1st i probably couldve found out earlier than i did but i wasnt trying and i thought i couldnt have kids lol x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hun, Sorry to hear BFN but your not out until red river flow's. Dont be fooled hun not all pregnancy's are the same. Im still keeping my FX'd for ya. x x x


----------



## nic18

girls, looks like i am not ttc anymore, OH have decided its not the right time for us :(! i will be coming on to hear about all you girls & keep giving you support x


----------



## LizzieJane

still got my fingers crossed for you jessica and thisisme.

nic I am so sorry :hugs: I hope this isn't a long term thing :hugs:

Jadey, wonderful news about little beans strong heartbeat!!! Looking forward to seeing some pics next week :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun. x x x

Nic so sorry to hear that sweetie, hope all is ok & glad you'll still be popping in. x x x


----------



## LizzieJane

NDTaber - do you think you will test early? At least you are on the home straight and now the symptom spotting kicks in! How are you feeling?

Are there any BIG O's coming up? We need some more BFPs! good luck ladies :dust: xxxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

LizzieJane said:


> NDTaber - do you think you will test early? At least you are on the home straight and now the symptom spotting kicks in! How are you feeling?
> 
> Are there any BIG O's coming up? We need some more BFPs! good luck ladies :dust: xxxx

I want to test early but I don't think I can handle more :bfn:. So far I haven't really had any symptoms except my breasts were slightly tender for a bit. I noticed they were tender 5dpo. They seem normal this morning though. I had reflux a few days which isnt normal for me. Idk, I think I am just trying to find signs. 

My temps might be showing a triphasic pattern though which will be a really good sign. My temp shot up this morning and I am hoping it stays up.


----------



## LizzieJane

your temps look excellent - FX for the next few days!!


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

Just checking in, always hard to get on at the weekend! 

Nic I'm so sorry your plans have changed, are you happy about that love? X
Jessica fingers crossed for you, not long till you can test again. X
ND your chart is looking really positive, I really hope this is your month X
LJ lovely to hear everything is good with you, any nasty symptoms yet? X

Can't think off the top of my head if anyone else has posted. Where's SmallTownGal? Still on her holiday no doubt. 

Ooooh hey Mrs M I know you posted recently. 

I'm waiting for my O, hopefully in the next few days. My OPKs still neg but a faint line has appeared. We've been BDing well so far tho. Fingers crossed. 

Tea time calls xxxx


----------



## nic18

tizy, i'm heartbroken, totally did not expect this at all :(!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Aww nic :hugs: I am so sorry you are heart broken. Why did you and OH decide to put TTC on hold?


----------



## nic18

NBtaber, i never decided he basically told me :(! have no idea, he done it through text :S? came home got ready and went to work never mentioned a work to me :(!


----------



## LizzieJane

oh nic :hugs: I'm so sorry. do you think you two can talk this weekend and you can find out what is wrong? maybe it is something you can compromise on or work though? :hugs:


----------



## nic18

well he is working just now and wont be in until 4am so it will need to wait until atleast tomorrow, i have no idea what to do..


----------



## LizzieJane

maybe let him get a good nights sleep and ask him if there is a good time to talk about this sometime this weekend? when you are both well rested and relaxed?


----------



## nic18

yeah i will, right now i just feel like an idiot :( i never thought i'd say this but i really hope i've not caught the egg this month


----------



## LizzieJane

You aren't an idiot hun :hugs: I hope you manage to sort things out xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

How long have you guys been trying? TTC is hard on the guy too. Maybe he's feeling like he is failing or something? I don't know. I hope you guys work things out.


----------



## nic18

a year hun :(! which makes it even worse. just wish he was better at communicating


----------



## NDTaber9211

I bet he is feeling down about himself and running away from the issue. Most men seem to take it personally when their gal doesn't get pregnant. It's like a hit to their manhood. It's only been 4 months for me and my husband has already broken down thinking it's his fault. 

I really hope everything works out :flower:


----------



## Tizy

Hey Nic, really sorry things not working out as planned and sorry he's being an idiot. Hope things smooth out when you've spoken properly. 

It's easy to lose communication with each other from time to time, hopefully once I you've chatted he'll see how much it means to you. 

Big hugs xxx


----------



## nic18

thanks girls you are amazing:) 

i wouldn't want him ttc if thats what he really wants, but i think it was a bit rude not to speak to me about it:(! i hope hes not feeling like this is his fault :(!


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

Hey Ladies - Hope everyone is doing well.. sorry i have been mia lately but ive been going thru a lot and now have the time to advise everyone how im doing .. soooo 

Everyone knows last week i got BFP and went to doc for them to confirm preggies - unfortunately last night i expereienced an early miscarriage - yes again - : ( am i handling this well ? not really but in a few days i will be ok - i just wanted to keep everyone in the loop to advise since i havent been on here in a while -- 

but im sure things will work out for me - just have to have some patience - i was at work yesterday afternoon and went to the washroom to pee and when i wiped i noticed some spotting on the tissue from my recent docs appt she said i get any spotting to come in quickly - went to see doc and she said its normal to spot during early preg but because i had the same issue my last pregnancy i knew something was up - so she put me on bedrest for the remainder of the day and later in the day the bleeding got heavier and was cramping so rushed to emergency hospital and there they confirmed i was having a miscarriage and my hcg was 35 when it should of been in the thousands - well there u have it guys im feeling extra down but not letting it affect life - will just have to move on and try again -- i have been escalated to a specialist to find out why i am miscarrying for the last pregnancies and what can do to prevent it .. 

BB


----------



## NDTaber9211

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> Hey Ladies - Hope everyone is doing well.. sorry i have been mia lately but ive been going thru a lot and now have the time to advise everyone how im doing .. soooo
> 
> Everyone knows last week i got BFP and went to doc for them to confirm preggies - unfortunately last night i expereienced an early miscarriage - yes again - : ( am i handling this well ? not really but in a few days i will be ok - i just wanted to keep everyone in the loop to advise since i havent been on here in a while --
> 
> but im sure things will work out for me - just have to have some patience - i was at work yesterday afternoon and went to the washroom to pee and when i wiped i noticed some spotting on the tissue from my recent docs appt she said i get any spotting to come in quickly - went to see doc and she said its normal to spot during early preg but because i had the same issue my last pregnancy i knew something was up - so she put me on bedrest for the remainder of the day and later in the day the bleeding got heavier and was cramping so rushed to emergency hospital and there they confirmed i was having a miscarriage and my hcg was 35 when it should of been in the thousands - well there u have it guys im feeling extra down but not letting it affect life - will just have to move on and try again -- i have been escalated to a specialist to find out why i am miscarrying for the last pregnancies and what can do to prevent it ..
> 
> BB

Oh BB I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## nic18

BB so sorry xx


----------



## LizzieJane

I am so so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you get a specialist appointment soon.


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

thanks guys - they wanted me to wait until my third miscarry to be escalated but because i am not handling this well i got escalated .. this is tough but keeping my head up - whatever doesnt kill u makes u stronger and thats truth 

BB


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

my appointment is tuesday with the specialist


----------



## nic18

good luck BB


----------



## LizzieJane

that's good news hun, not long to wait :hugs:


----------



## Jadey121

So sorry bb. Big hugs xoxox


----------



## Lisasmith

BB I am so sorry honey :hugs:

Nic, he handled that really badly! Hope you can sort it out together <3


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So sorry for your loss BB :hugs:


----------



## CaptainMummy

BB so sorry about your loss :hugs: xx


----------



## Tizy

BB oh Hun, so gutted to hear your news. Glad your getting escalated straight away. Sending you lots of strength. Big hugs Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

So sorry to hear you have a MC BB Big Hug's hun. x x x

Nic Sorry to hear that hun, It must be hard for you to, but I agree it was quite rude for him to not talk to you and send it by text. He should be able to talk to you and tell you how his feeling, Ok maybe it's to much for him and he feel's maybe you should take a break but It's hard for you too. Big Hug's hun. x x x

As for me, I have no AF cramp's due AF in a couple day's but I feel like im out. Not testing yet and aint gonna until AF is late (If It Is Late). x x x


----------



## nic18

Jessica :) Hi hun, glad you are not getting any AF cramps, hoping she won't show up:)! and hope you have some good news for us soon :) 

AFM, well OH came home last night after saying he wasn't came in from work about 4am, he got straight into bed and we spooned, i obv was not going to start talking to him at that time in the morning :haha:

he is away to see his baby nephew so i will speak when he gets in, and im hoping he is not working tonight, tbh i think we will take november off ttc, and we will be back ttc in no time, i honestly think he was just having a rough couple of days, but only time will tell, i could be totally wrong :)! 

hope everyone is doing ok :) & BB i'm so sorry again hun xxx


----------



## claire1978

Just skim read last few pages

So sorry to hear ur news BB, hope ur app goes well and u get ur sticky bfp soon


----------



## nic18

well i was totally wrong, he doesnt want to be in a relationship anymore :(


----------



## CaptainMummy

Wow nic, that was unexpected! So sorry that youre going through this :hugs: 
It could be that he is so stressed out and just doesnt know what to do, but i hope you guys get things sorted. Really big hugs to you xxx

Afm, cd8 today. Nothing exciting here at all. Was at a naming ceremony yesterday and had a lovely time. My LO got her face painted and i was gushing! She looked so cute (and cant believe she sat still to have it done!)

Wasnt going to use opks this month, but i caved in and bought some.. So i think i shall start using them cd12.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx nic, OMG hun cant believe it, How long have you been together for? if you dont mind me asking. Big Hug's sweetie. Wish I was there to give you a real hug. x x x

Awww mrsmurphy how cute love her, My daughter is nearly 3 and I could not see her sitting still lol, We went to a street party a few months back and they had face partying there. She wanted it done but the line was so long we was gone before she got a chance and TBH I dont think she would have had a bar of it lol. x x x


----------



## NDTaber9211

Oh nic I am so sorry :hugs: How long have you been together? Are you guys married? Message me if you need someone to talk 2.


----------



## Lisasmith

Nic, honey I'm so so sorry xx we are here if you need us


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So sorry nic :hugs: there are no words :(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

Good morning. 

DPO11 Feeling different this morning. Some lower back pain but No cramp's, Still gassy, Boob's still tender to touch and still got the blue vein's popping out around nip area, Excess hair loss, Sore thoat & My Cervix is quite High, Medium Softish and very closed, Cervical Fluid/mucas Is very watery, feel's alot like watery lube lol and that's different for me as my CM is normally still really thick creamy CM all the way until AF arrive's. Apart from that I dont feel nothink really. x x x


----------



## Lisasmith

Sounds promising, love!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, Do you reckon. I dunno lol. Im just so tired of TTC and wanna know when it's my turn for that BFP. My luck not this cycle. x x x


----------



## thisisme

BB im sorry to hear of your loss.

nic, i hope you get everything sorted soon, men are funny creatures and they say women are complicated!!!

well i am out, AF showed this morning with vengence. its super duper painful :( its one of those one that hurts so much i feel sick. oh well next month :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sorry to hear AF hit you hun. Big Hug's & FX'd for your new cycle. x x x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Thisisme, sorry af got u. Hope november is your month! x

JEssica, when r u testing? Excited to hear your result! Have everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, Om Think im gonna wait until 2nd of november. That's if AF aint there by then but Just started getting that pinching feeling again in lower adbomen. Around right side but kinda middle more to right if you know what I mean, And kinda tender tummy only when I touch or put a tiny bit of pressure on it. I also cant stop weeing. All my symptom's sound great but with my luck I aint that positive. x x x

Awww hun, Love the pic, She looks so cute love her. x x x


----------



## Lisasmith

Mrs. Murphy that kid is tooooo cute!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Doe's any one know were I can get a cheap FRER from... Any link's or advice will be great. I wanna test but not with a Crap IC. I dont care if Iv gotta wait 3 day's for delivery!!! Were do you get your's from if you use them??? x x x


----------



## LizzieJane

oh nic, I am so sorry :hugs: I really hope you manage to sort things out with your OH :hugs:


----------



## claire1978

Omg sorry just gotta rant somewhere and cant put anything on fb, my hormones are on one today, kids are bickering and not listening and nothing is going right, could quite easily crawl under a stone right now, ggrrrr


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I've always bought my frer at walmart so i guess i wouldn't be much helpful i would think amazon would have decent prices too? goodluck hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Sorry not checked in for a while - life been busy busy
Congrats to the new BFPs! And :hugs: for those who got AF
BB - so sorry about your m/c, so glad you're getting escalated sooner rather than later :hugs2:
Jessica - sounds promising, TEST TEST TEST when you get your FRER!!!
Nic - am so so sorry about the problems with OH, really hope things work out for you :hugs2:
AFM I'm now 2 days late but not testing yet as can't bear another BFN.... will have to test on Thursday as I have an MRI scan that day and they won't do it if they think I'm pregnant....wish me luck!


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

How is everyone today? I'm ok, I'm in my fertile period and OH and I have BDed yesterday and day before. Think I'll get my +OPK later today and I usually ovulate on day of +OPK so we'll hopefully BD tonight and tomorrow too just to cover all bases. I'm excited for this cycle, we've done really well so far and not let a busy schedule, kids, tiredness or falling out affect the baby dancing! Wooo Wooooo!

BB how you today? Hope you have loits of support from friends and family. 

Nic so sorry to hear about OH, is it defo over? What a shock all this must have been, I agree with what the others have said tho, TTC can put a lot of stress on things, maybe if you get back to grass roots you could make a fresh start?

Thisisme, sozza AF got you, keep positive hun, there is still time for that pre Christmas bfp!

Jessica, how can you not test????

Hey PAW and everyone else. Lisasmith, Robinson and Claire glad you're still stalking us, its surprising how fast pregnancies seem to go when its not your own! 

Much love, might be 1 dpo tomoz, who knows!!! Xxx

P.S I'VE UPDATED THE FRONT PAGE, IF I'VE GOT ANYTHING WRONG OR MISSED ANYONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm ok, I'm in my fertile period and OH and I have BDed yesterday and day before. Think I'll get my +OPK later today and I usually ovulate on day of +OPK so we'll hopefully BD tonight and tomorrow too just to cover all bases. I'm excited for this cycle, we've done really well so far and not let a busy schedule, kids, tiredness or falling out affect the baby dancing! Wooo Wooooo!
> 
> BB how you today? Hope you have loits of support from friends and family.
> 
> Nic so sorry to hear about OH, is it defo over? What a shock all this must have been, I agree with what the others have said tho, TTC can put a lot of stress on things, maybe if you get back to grass roots you could make a fresh start?
> 
> Thisisme, sozza AF got you, keep positive hun, there is still time for that pre Christmas bfp!
> 
> Jessica, how can you not test????
> 
> Hey PAW and everyone else. Lisasmith, Robinson and Claire glad you're still stalking us, its surprising how fast pregnancies seem to go when its not your own!
> 
> Much love, might be 1 dpo tomoz, who knows!!! Xxx
> 
> P.S I'VE UPDATED THE FRONT PAGE, IF I'VE GOT ANYTHING WRONG OR MISSED ANYONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW.


I will be testing November 8th!!! :happydance:


----------



## LizzieJane

Tizy - FX for your BFP cycle!!! 

Jessica - try amazon - https://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Resp...LLKE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351536836&sr=8-1

baby1wanted - two days late?!! Can't wait for Thursday! GL!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all
> Sorry not checked in for a while - life been busy busy
> Congrats to the new BFPs! And :hugs: for those who got AF
> BB - so sorry about your m/c, so glad you're getting escalated sooner rather than later :hugs2:
> Jessica - sounds promising, TEST TEST TEST when you get your FRER!!!
> Nic - am so so sorry about the problems with OH, really hope things work out for you :hugs2:
> AFM I'm now 2 days late but not testing yet as can't bear another BFN.... will have to test on Thursday as I have an MRI scan that day and they won't do it if they think I'm pregnant....wish me luck!

Thx hun, Lol will do hun but after AF due date and dunno if i'll be getting a FRER. x x x



Tizy said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> How is everyone today? I'm ok, I'm in my fertile period and OH and I have BDed yesterday and day before. Think I'll get my +OPK later today and I usually ovulate on day of +OPK so we'll hopefully BD tonight and tomorrow too just to cover all bases. I'm excited for this cycle, we've done really well so far and not let a busy schedule, kids, tiredness or falling out affect the baby dancing! Wooo Wooooo!
> 
> BB how you today? Hope you have loits of support from friends and family.
> 
> Nic so sorry to hear about OH, is it defo over? What a shock all this must have been, I agree with what the others have said tho, TTC can put a lot of stress on things, maybe if you get back to grass roots you could make a fresh start?
> 
> Thisisme, sozza AF got you, keep positive hun, there is still time for that pre Christmas bfp!
> 
> Jessica, how can you not test????
> 
> Hey PAW and everyone else. Lisasmith, Robinson and Claire glad you're still stalking us, its surprising how fast pregnancies seem to go when its not your own!
> 
> Much love, might be 1 dpo tomoz, who knows!!! Xxx
> 
> P.S I'VE UPDATED THE FRONT PAGE, IF I'VE GOT ANYTHING WRONG OR MISSED ANYONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW.

Lol hun, I aint using a crappy IC again, They mostly give evap's and dont ever show a line for me. With DD didn't come up intil DPO28 and that was a just about. But I will be testing if AF dont show on 1st of nov. x x x



LizzieJane said:


> Tizy - FX for your BFP cycle!!!
> 
> Jessica - try amazon - https://www.amazon.co.uk/First-Resp...LLKE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351536836&sr=8-1
> 
> baby1wanted - two days late?!! Can't wait for Thursday! GL!

Thx sweetie, But Cant buy nothink online until my new bank card turn's up and that could take up to 7 day's and gotta wait for new pin. Long I know. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all
> Sorry not checked in for a while - life been busy busy
> Congrats to the new BFPs! And :hugs: for those who got AF
> BB - so sorry about your m/c, so glad you're getting escalated sooner rather than later :hugs2:
> Jessica - sounds promising, TEST TEST TEST when you get your FRER!!!
> Nic - am so so sorry about the problems with OH, really hope things work out for you :hugs2:
> AFM I'm now 2 days late but not testing yet as can't bear another BFN.... will have to test on Thursday as I have an MRI scan that day and they won't do it if they think I'm pregnant....wish me luck!

FX'd and good luck hun, Sound's promising for you. x x x


----------



## Tizy

Ok so I was expecting my +Opk this eve but I've just done it and although the line is there its def not positive! Ok so maybe tomorrow? Little disappointed ...such a shame it doesn't come at same time each month!! 

We jus tries DTD but OH thinks his little swimmers might need to recharge themselves because he didn't...ahem...finish off if you know what i mean! 

Gonna try again tomorrow morning before he goes to work. Fingers crossed. Just don't want to miss the O. We've BDed yest and day before in preparation for today! Lol. Xxx


----------



## robinson380

Tizy said:


> Ok so I was expecting my +Opk this eve but I've just done it and although the line is there its def not positive! Ok so maybe tomorrow? Little disappointed ...such a shame it doesn't come at same time each month!!
> 
> We jus tries DTD but OH thinks his little swimmers might need to recharge themselves because he didn't...ahem...finish off if you know what i mean!
> 
> Gonna try again tomorrow morning before he goes to work. Fingers crossed. Just don't want to miss the O. We've BDed yest and day before in preparation for today! Lol. Xxx

Fingers crossed for you Tizy :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

tizy, one day off wont do any harm! If you bd tomorrow you will be fine! Hope you get your positive soon!

Afm, just spent the last hour carving pumpkins with oh. Mine is waaaay better than his! Haha. Cm is still sticky, on to cd10 tomorrow, might start using opks on wednesday. 

Have had a constant sore head for the past 2 days and i feel terrible. Just want to sleep, but dont have the chance! Paracetamol isnt helping, and usually it works great for me.


----------



## Lisasmith

Congrats on 12 weeks mrs. Robinson :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

DPO12 I guess I could start with really gassy still, Some what constipated, Boob's feel a little bigger, nipple's bigger, blue vein's & lump's still there, Boob's still tender to touch, I look bloated but haven't eaten nothink this morning, Keep getting headache, sore thoat, Some lower back pain here and there, Some short sharp pinching pain's on & off in lower abdomen, tired but been getting up alot earlier & apart from all that lol I feel great with NOOOOOO AF symptom's, None of the normal one's anyway and that's only really bad back pain and really bad contracting feeling in lower abdomen... x x x


----------



## Jadey121

Morning all! 

I seen my lil bean yesterday and all is well and measuring bang on m dates :-D 
Feeling really bloated lately ive even had to get my fat trousers out of the wardrobe and wear them to work today lol! Sooo comfy! 
Good luck to the upcoming testers! Wishing you lots of luck! xox


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah great news jadey!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Jessica your symptoms all sound very promising! fx'd for you!

jadey yay for seeing little bean :) i have pulled out maternity clothes but that more cause they ares comfy not cause i actually need them yet :haha:

afm I'm well welcoming all day nausea :dohh: thought i was gonna get lucky this time and feel pretty good but nope ms hit right on schedule :haha:

goodluck to any testers hope you all get your :bfp:s soon


----------



## Tizy

Got my +Opk today! Yay!!! So off to bed for BDing as soon as Roscoe goes to bed. 

On other news I've been decorating today - which isn't easy with a 10 month old! Looking good so far tho. 

Fingers crossed for a temp rise tomorrow xx


----------



## LizzieJane

:happydance: for your sticky bean Jadey! Wonderful news! 

Happy BDing Tizy!! 

Good luck to those who are testing soon! :dust:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Great news jadey. x x x

Thx proudarmywife. x x x

Tizy Great news keep BD'ing. x x x


----------



## claire1978

I just rang the hosp about my first scan, they have my paperwork but no scan had been booked yet so i did it on the fone, i asked for 12th nov as its my hubbys bday and hes off that day, at first she said she couldnt, then she put me on hold and came back and said yes :) im so happy, seems like forever waiting for this, so glad i now havea date and on hubbys bday is brill, hopefully go for a meal that evening, double celebration, i just hope all is ok at scan, i will be 12+1

Ive also gotta have a consultant app on a different day, does anyone know what that involves?


----------



## Tizy

I didn't get my temp rise this morning but another +Opk and we DTD this eve so hoping I O tonight?! If that's the case I hope we're in with a chance. Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

claire1978 said:


> I just rang the hosp about my first scan, they have my paperwork but no scan had been booked yet so i did it on the fone, i asked for 12th nov as its my hubbys bday and hes off that day, at first she said she couldnt, then she put me on hold and came back and said yes :) im so happy, seems like forever waiting for this, so glad i now havea date and on hubbys bday is brill, hopefully go for a meal that evening, double celebration, i just hope all is ok at scan, i will be 12+1
> 
> Ive also gotta have a consultant app on a different day, does anyone know what that involves?

Make sure you share some pictures :)


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladie's,

AF is due for me tomorrow. It's now just a wait and see thing I guess. Wish me luck. x x x


----------



## claire1978

Lisasmith said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> I just rang the hosp about my first scan, they have my paperwork but no scan had been booked yet so i did it on the fone, i asked for 12th nov as its my hubbys bday and hes off that day, at first she said she couldnt, then she put me on hold and came back and said yes :) im so happy, seems like forever waiting for this, so glad i now havea date and on hubbys bday is brill, hopefully go for a meal that evening, double celebration, i just hope all is ok at scan, i will be 12+1
> 
> Ive also gotta have a consultant app on a different day, does anyone know what that involves?
> 
> Make sure you share some pictures :)Click to expand...

I sure will, I cant wait


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls. Well we managed to get a final BD in on ovulation day yesterday! My temp went up this morning so hoping for a couple more rises for FF to calculated ovulation. It feels like a really long cycle this time but I know it's not. So if I get pregnant I guess I really will have a baby conceived on Halloween. 

Please cross everything for me. Xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Tested and BFN :-(
CD47 and no sign of AF
Fed up :-(


----------



## Lisasmith

baby1wanted said:


> Tested and BFN :-(
> CD47 and no sign of AF
> Fed up :-(

:hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sorry to hear BFN hun, Big Hugs and got my FX'd crossed for you still. x x x

As For me AF got me though the night, So started clearblue fertility monitor trial today. Now I can look forward to that I guess. Just hope this month work's for me otherwise it's Happy birthday to me with a smack in the face from AF. Not looking forward to that. x x x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Baby1wanted :hugs:

sorry the witch got you Jessica :hugs:

Goodluck tizy hope you get your :bfp:

great news about your scan Claire :) hope everything is perfect when you see little bean


----------



## LizzieJane

:hugs: baby1wanted :hugs: jessica :hugs:

fingers and toes are crossed tizy! :dust:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Well ladies, AF is starting up so I am out. I am going to stay positive and know that it will happen for us one day. I am going to keep my fingers crossed that next month will be our month. Hopefully it wont be an anovulatory month :wacko:


----------



## baby1wanted

:hugs: to Jessica and NDTaber - sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## CaptainMummy

baby1 :hugs:

Jessica and ND, sorry the witch got you. Really hope you both get your bfps this month!

Tizy, loving your chart! Hopefully ff will confirm O! Good luck hun 

Afm, cd12 but nothing exciting hapoening. Started opks today, did one at 11am and 1 at 5.30pm. Both negative but pretty dark (will post pics tomorrow)... Although every single opk i take seems to be dark, be it cd5 or cd14!
We bd cd10 and cd12, so gona go for every other day and bd cd14/16 so hopefully that will cover O, if i dont O, we will just go with every other day until I do! Hope eveyone is well, cNt believe its november already!!!


----------



## Tizy

Hello, just checking in. 

Sorry I've not been on as much, I've been decorating at home. Finally finished but got a busy weekend ahead! 

Jessica and ND sorry to hear AF got you. Its hard trying to stay positive month after month but we'll get there. 

baby1 sorry things are happening for you at the mo either. But remember LJs cycles and she finally got her BFP so still hope yet. 

I'm 2dpo i think, FF will confirm tomorrow, ive been playing around with it you see. Just a waiting game now. 

Mrs M - good strategy, BDing as often as you can. My OPks are opposite and hardly ever dark, although I think I got two days of + this month which is unusual, all I can think is cycles stabilising after BC. 

good luck everyone else. 

Have we lost a few peeps, wheres Storker, DCMW and Smalltowngal?? Wish you could tag peeps on here like FB. 

Bye Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's So Much for your lovely support. x x x

Thought I would let you know I got a free Prediction from Cheri22 and this is what she said

"Hi jessica,

They are showing me a BOY and they relate him to OCTOBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in"

I know it's not alway's the way but if it was Birth in oct then that mean's Conception in Jan. Not getting hope's high, But if she's right, Then she's good. x x x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Jessica, that is exciting :D Id love to go to a psychic or something like that, but m so sceptical!

Im cd14 today, cm is now wet/ewcm, and I just took an opk and it is the darkest yet. Last 2 days look light compared to it. Im hoping that I get a positive tonight or tomorrow. I have never had a positive on a IC opk. Going to BD tonight and if I get a positive either today or tomorrow, we will bd tomorrow also. 

Im actually very excited that my opk is almost positive... and Im finally beginning to believe my body MAY be back to normal! YAY!

ANybody testing soon? Tizy, when are you testing? 
Hope everyone is doign well xx

Here are my opks, top 2 are yesterday and day before, bottom is today cd14 11.50am
https://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/521644_422720934449434_1520777704_n.jpg


----------



## baby1wanted

I'm out AF got me :-(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Mrsmurphy thx hun, and It's not alway's 100%. x x x

Baby1wanted sorry to hear AF got you sweetie, Big hug's and FX'd for your new cycle, It must be really hard for you sweetie pie but im sure you will get there soon. x x x


----------



## baby1wanted

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Mrsmurphy thx hun, and It's not alway's 100%. x x x
> 
> Baby1wanted sorry to hear AF got you sweetie, Big hug's and FX'd for your new cycle, It must be really hard for you sweetie pie but im sure you will get there soon. x x x

Thanks hun, I'm not going to pretend I'm not gutted :-( Comforting myself with wine, chocolate and strictly come dancing! 
Anyway to focus on the positive I had my yearly MRI scan on Thurs which means I'll get an appointment with my gynaecologist in the post soon. Not sure what I want the scan to show - if it shows something then it'll mean yet more surgery but then at least I'd have a clear reason for why we're struggling. And if it's clear I'm locking us all in the room until DH is booked for a SA and I have a prescription for Clomid!
Bless DH though, I had never wanted to raise the idea of a SA with him (I know it's 99% certain that I'm the problem but always best to rule him out as well I guess?) but when we were talking about my appointment today he brought it up and said that he'd be asking for one. You gotta love them sometimes haven't you! :flower:


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

Well I'm 4dpo and no symptoms apart from a few pelvic twinges. Waiting till next saturday (10dpo) to test or i might do a sneeky one on friday...lol :blush: I'm starting my new job on tuesday and thursday next week so that'll keep me busy and not thinking about TWW. I'm doing two days a week at a residential college for people with EBD and special needs. The hours are 3-11pm so I'm going to have Roscoe all day and then go to work, probs won't get to bed until 12pm, I'm gonna be knackered. But It kinda fits well as it means Marks parents only have to have Roscoe for a couple of hours until Mark gets home. Hope its a nice place to work, I'm a bit nervous. 

Baby1wanted sorry to hear your feeling down, that sounds like a nice way to console yourself tho :wine: Hope the scan helps identify whether there is any problems. we're here to help you stay positive. 

Jessica, how cool to get a prediction, i'd be worried she'd say that it wasn't going to happen tho! Lol. 

Mrs M that OPK is nearly positive isn't it. my Opks are only ever that dark. I'll photo my two positives to show you. Did you get some good BDing in? :sex: 

ND are you ok hun? Hope AF hasn't got you too down either. 

LJ how is early pregnancy treating you? I can't wait to move over to the first tri boards. :laugh2:

Hope all the other preggies are ok. :baby:

BB thinking of you over in NYC, i know you've had the loss to cope with and now hurricane Sandy, really hope you've not been too affected by it. :hugs:

I think we must have lost alot of the ladies on the November list. I'm not sure what to do, whether to leave them on there or take them off? What do you think?

Its bloody :cold: here this morning. Right I'm off to paint my bathroom ceiling. i've done loads to the house this week, maybe I'll upload a few pics to show you. I've been brave and gone for a bit of colour. Xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

I'm still here tizy just been really busy had a family bereavement! I'm about 5dpo so nearly the same as you, have got my usual pms symptoms but nothing else! Not sure when i'm testing due af on the 15th!


----------



## Tizy

Hey issacralph, Oh glad you're still here. Fingers crossed for us eh. Sorry to hear about your family bereavement :hugs: 

My LP is only 11 days so AF due on 12th. Eeeeeek exciting X


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah got lots of catching up to do! Fx'd for you this month tizy did you get lots of bding in? We dtd few times but we were away so won't be holding my breath for that bfp but we'll see what the month of November brings x


----------



## Tizy

We BDed O day and O-3 and O-4 so not great but ok, FF pregnancy monitor says 'good' chance on intercourse timing analyzer! Lol, so lets hope. Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Mrs M these are my Opks from this cycle. Looks like I got a positive late on CD15 and CD16. Starting to fade a bit CD17. Do you think thats right? Obviously they've faded a bit now but they are 'my' positives.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4591 (800x600).jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tizy

Decorated hallway and kitchen and just the fireplace wall in the lounge. Feature walls are colour and the rest are 'frosted steel' or light grey...Lol. 

Pleased with myself now its done! Was hard work with the baby tho. xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4582 (600x800).jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG_4577 (800x600).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4575 (600x800).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ProudArmyWife

looks nice Tizy :thumbup:


----------



## thisisme

love the teal colour :)

we'll my AF lasted 4 days, pretty light too. i'm not sure what CD i am i will have to see when i find my phone lol :) i think it must be about 6 or 7 as i think AF came last monday. we have been BD'ng already!! apparently its good for weight loss too lol.

I have the pleasure of denitting my eldest son today, what joys, i keep running the comb through but they just keep coming!! so i shall be shaving his head tonight lol just hope the little rat hasnt give them to his brother, he has long curly hair and i wont be shaving his head lol x


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Tizy and good luck with the new job
I won't be testing at all in November - with these long cycles AF is next due on 22nd Dec so won't be testing till then - in the mean time an awful lot of BDing to be done to cover bases in case the next cycle is shorter! :haha:
PS the house looks fab!

Isaacralph - sorry about your bereavement :hugs:

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Tizy

eeeeeeeek feeling the itch to POAS already and I'm only 5dpo! LolX


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Fx'd its your month Tizy :thumbup:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ooh tizy when r u testing?

Well I THINK I od yesterday =) temp went up this morning and cm is thick creamy again (tmi sorry!) just got to wait for my next 2 temps to confirm.

I think I will test at 10dpo, which will be the 14th, so a week on wednesday =)

Hope everyone had a good weekend xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Anyone want to take a look at my chart and see if FF is right about O date? I had two distinct rises but FF put it at the second one which makes me 4dpo... the first rise would put me at 6dpo... Also, I temp'd at 98.7 this morning and it's NEVER been that high in all the months I've been charting... good sign???


----------



## Tizy

Hi Mrs M - I'm want to wait until saturday 10dpo to test but no doubt I'll cave a test friday or even thursday...Lol

Ciaramystic I've had a look and think FF is right, usually your temp would go up after O even just a little bit but not stay the same so i'm tempted to think you are 4dpo. Similar to me, I'm 5dpo. Good luck sweetie Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Tizy Loving the decorating you've done hun, Veery nice. Im looking to do decorating after christmas. Giving DD the bigger room, She's gonna need it lol. x x x

Your welcome baby1wanted, FX'd your result's are good news hun, and FX'd your DH's SA will be fine and healthy. x x x

Well As for me Im on CD5 and had a really heavy and painful AF this cycle. So think I will have to book an appointment with doc to make sure all is well down there. Did my First CB OPK today for the monitor. I think it's really early but if that's what I need to do then im goona do it. :D x x x


----------



## Tizy

When is too early to test Lol....getting impatient! 

P.S Thanks Jessica X


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun. x x x

I know how your feeling sweetie & FX'd you get your BFP this cycle. x x x


----------



## LizzieJane

Hi Ladies,

baby1wanted - I'm sorry the witch arrived hun :hugs: it's really great that you've had an MRI scan though, hopefully it's going to pave the way for either a solution or some clomid. Hopefully not more sugery though :hugs:

Tizy - I feel horrendous to be honest!!! I have the nose of a blood hound and I have to force myself to eat otherwise I'd just give up and snooze all day long. I try and put a funny spin on it most've the time because I know it's for all the right reasons! Hubs is highly amused that now I can only seem to keep down junk food - our bean definitely takes after his/her dad! Your decorating looks lovely :)

Ciaramystic - really not sure about your chart, I think it could be either. FX for a triphasic pattern with your high temps!! 

Good luck to everyone in the TWW :dust: sorry I've been a bit absent, I've been feeling terrible and I don't like to moan too much about it! xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey ladies, I think DH and I are going to pause on TTC. I want us to get our finances more together and I need to work on myself. These last few months I have been really down and very emotional. I want to get to a better place before we conceive. We might NTNP for a few months. 

Good luck ladies! I hope you all get your :bfp: soon!:hugs:


----------



## robinson380

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey ladies, I think DH and I are going to pause on TTC. I want us to get our finances more together and I need to work on myself. These last few months I have been really down and very emotional. I want to get to a better place before we conceive. We might NTNP for a few months.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I hope you all get your :bfp: soon!:hugs:

Good luck to you and your hubby :)


----------



## LizzieJane

NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey ladies, I think DH and I are going to pause on TTC. I want us to get our finances more together and I need to work on myself. These last few months I have been really down and very emotional. I want to get to a better place before we conceive. We might NTNP for a few months.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I hope you all get your :bfp: soon!:hugs:

good luck hun :dust:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

good luck. x x x


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> baby1wanted - I'm sorry the witch arrived hun :hugs: it's really great that you've had an MRI scan though, hopefully it's going to pave the way for either a solution or some clomid. Hopefully not more sugery though :hugs:
> 
> Tizy - I feel horrendous to be honest!!! I have the nose of a blood hound and I have to force myself to eat otherwise I'd just give up and snooze all day long. I try and put a funny spin on it most've the time because I know it's for all the right reasons! Hubs is highly amused that now I can only seem to keep down junk food - our bean definitely takes after his/her dad! Your decorating looks lovely :)
> 
> Ciaramystic - really not sure about your chart, I think it could be either. FX for a triphasic pattern with your high temps!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the TWW :dust: sorry I've been a bit absent, I've been feeling terrible and I don't like to moan too much about it! xx

Hey LJ sorry you're feeling rubbish hun, the first tri is hard work, I remember well. Hope you feel better soon. 



NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey ladies, I think DH and I are going to pause on TTC. I want us to get our finances more together and I need to work on myself. These last few months I have been really down and very emotional. I want to get to a better place before we conceive. We might NTNP for a few months.
> 
> Good luck ladies! I hope you all get your :bfp: soon!:hugs:

Hey ND, wishing you well, please pop in from time to time or if you need any support and all the best with the NTNP. X
----------------------------------------------------------------

Well stupidly I caved and tested today at 7dpo....I know, I know ridiculously early! Blame it on the 'when to test' statistics on Countdown to pregnancy, telling me that 20.7% get a positive, well I just figured I could be in that %. Anyway of course its a :bfn: Going to wait until friday now to do another test. 

I'm stupidly tired today, my first shift at the college went really well and I enjoyed it. Home at 11.30pm but Roscoe was up alot last night and had to be fed twice because he didn't eat his tea last night! And just to make matters worse, I switched to LOW caffiene coffee just to be on the safe side. Urrrrrrrrrrr. 

Keeping everything crossed. How is Issac ralph and Ciara doing. Mrs M have you O'd or is it looking delayed? Jessica hope you're ok too. 

Anyone else out there? 

Han Xxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ohh tizy! Tut tut for testing early!!

well my temp stayed down and FF didnt give me crosshairs :dohh: but i was playing around and if ny temp is 36.17 or above tomorrow, it will give me them at cd15... Maybe my temp is just taking a while to rise? Or maybe I geared up to ovulate and it never happened. We shall see what the temps say tomorrow! If it does t go up, i will assume i never od and will look for fertile signs again. Dont think ill use opks, probably just check cm and go by that. Cm is still creamy so who knows!? Just when i thought my body was back to normal......

do you have any pg symptoms? Really hope you get your bfp!!


----------



## Tizy

No I don't think I do, but cervix is high and firm but not closed (its never fully closed). My CM is very creamy tho which i don't usually get and I've been having loads of vivid dreams including a pregnancy dream. 

I know i should just be patient and wait (plus I'm bored at home today) but i decided to take a pic of test and invert it to negative and think i can see a faint line. Only thing is was slightly after the 10 min time allowance. Most probs an evap. Here's the link.....

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=67951#comments


----------



## CaptainMummy

Not gona lie... I could see a line on my phone wihout zooming. Theres definitely sumthing there!

As you said, it was over the time limit, but it looks pink to me. I got a bfp at 7dpo with dd, so it is possible! 

Really hope this is it for you, and dedinitely test on friday!


----------



## Jadey121

Im on ny phone Tizy and its hard to see! Maybe put an original up too so i can have another looksie! Good luck!!!!


----------



## Tizy

Ok so the first is the original, and I don't think you'll see the line, its so faint...I'm not even sure if my eyes are tricking me. 

The second is inverted negative.

I need to wait!!!
 



Attached Files:







PT or.jpg
File size: 100.5 KB
Views: 10









PT2.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Im so not a line spotter just wanted to wish you luck tizy! 
:dust:


----------



## LizzieJane

pee sticks! yay! I think I can see something on the invert :happydance: can't wait to see more this week!!


----------



## robinson380

Tizy: It does look like a light line on the inverted negative!!!! Good luck :)


----------



## IsaacRalph

My advice tizy is to get a frer & test day after tomoz! I can see the line in the negative picture but I wouldn't trust those ic as they can give nasty evaps, i'll try & post my evap I had few months back if I get time later! But hope this is it for you hun, fx'd.

Afm- spotting after yesterdays colposcopy & biopsy, it wasn't pleasant! Had some mild cell changes several month back & went back for follow up. Dr said cervix looked ok but I bled whilst he did smear which has happened before & wanted to take biopsy just to be sure! I did mention I was 7dpo but he told me it would be fine if I was to end up being preggers! Not really feeling much at the minute got slightly sore boobs but I've been having acupuncture for my pms & I actually think it may be working to some extent! Really emotional last few days. Not testing until at least 12dpo if at all, i'm actually much better at not testing these days & I've got 3 frers upstairs just minding their own business!


----------



## Tizy

8dpo today and its a bfn, no surprise there but a slight pang of disappointment. I know its stupidly early still and my temp dipped this morning and I had some dull cramps last night so maybe implantation? See what tomorrow brings. X


----------



## IsaacRalph

It's still far too early tiz! Test with frer at weekend Xx


----------



## LizzieJane

fingers crossed that bean is getting comfy Tizy!


----------



## Tizy

Thanks girls, I tested again today as my temp has shot up to 98.37 this morning, but its a bfn. Only 9dpo so still early, really hoping this might be the start of a triphasic chart? Maybe just maybe.... 

How is everyone else doing? Issac Ralph and Ciara? Also Mrs M did you O? Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Tizy sorry to hear BFN, still got my FX'd for ya. Chart looks good. x x x

CD9 for me ov CD14, so not long now. Even though im using clearblue fertility monitor im not trying hard this cycle as I think I may have a cyst on my right ovary. Im in alot of pain on and off everyday. So got doctor's on tuesday next week, Day before I ovulate. x x x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sorry about your bfn tizy but again its still early days & your chart is looking fab! Mine is also triphasic but I often get this happen & then it plummets around cd14 so still too early to tell! Feeling ok slight cramping today but think its coming from cervix, got some stinging & spotting still! No testing for a while yet & I love that i'm on top of my poas addiction!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Tizy, your chart is looking great! Dont be disheartened by the bfn, still very early! Maybe the dip was implantation so i would wait a couple of days and test again!

Well my temp has rocketed the past few days, yay! So im pretty sure i ovulated. Im 5dpo today, no symptoms or anything.. But just gona see what happens. I think im going to wwit until 12dpo to test... Ill try anyway! I dont think ive ever had a temp as high as todays thiugh


----------



## Tizy

10dpo and tested this morning with a ClearBlue Plus, the first bloody test didn't work so I had to use te second, anyway it's a negative. 

My temp dropped this morning and my cervix feels lower and less firm. Period due Monday and I expect that she will arrive as usual. 

Little but gutted about this month but never mind, just have to try again next month. 

Next month I AM NOT GOING TO TEST EARLY!! Lol

Good luck Issac Ralph and Ciaramystic. 

Mrs M and Jessica testing next. Anyone else still with us? 

:fairydust: to all Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Tizy hun, As you said still early sweetie pie, so my FX'd are still crossed and waiting. x x x

*CD10... High Peak...  *

The BD'ing will begin. 



Im quite glad I got a High Peak at CD10 as I believe I ovulate around CD14, Mostly on CD14 Maybe a day before or a day after so it will be very interesting to see if I am right. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Tizy hun, Iv seen load's of story's with BFN at DPO10 then a magical BFP after that. FX'd still hun but totally understand about expecting for AF. Big Hug's. x x x


----------



## LizzieJane

I'm sorry Tizy :hugs: I do agree with Jessica though, things could still turn around! 

Good luck MrsMurphy :dust:

Happy BD'ing Jessica!

xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hello ladies =) hope we are all enjoying our weekend!

7dpo today, and i caved in and tested... rrrrrgh! Bfn of course, but im not phased in the slightest, after all, AF isnt due until next monday! Lol :dohh: im actually just very pleased that i am having normal cycles, so if this is t my month, at least i have a good chance next cycle.

OH has taken dd to his parents for a while, so enjoying some peace and quiet for a change! Think Im going to go get a few xmas bits and pieces after my shower =D 

Hope things are well for everyone. How are you feeling Tizy, still positive? Xx


----------



## nic18

hi girls :), i'm back :)

me & OH have sorted everything out, just taking things slow at the mo. will be back to ttc proparly after the new year :)! 

secretly hoping for a little 'accident' before then :)

hope everyone is ok :) x


----------



## IsaacRalph

nic18 said:


> hi girls :), i'm back :)
> 
> me & OH have sorted everything out, just taking things slow at the mo. will be back to ttc proparly after the new year :)!
> 
> secretly hoping for a little 'accident' before then :)
> 
> hope everyone is ok :) x

Great news nic! Xx


----------



## Flyons

nic18 said:


> hi girls :), i'm back :)
> 
> me & OH have sorted everything out, just taking things slow at the mo. will be back to ttc proparly after the new year :)!
> 
> secretly hoping for a little 'accident' before then :)
> 
> hope everyone is ok :) x

nic! very happy to hear you're back


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Hope everyone is ok
Keeping Fx'd for you Tizy and MrsM - let's hope your BFPs are just round the corner :thumbup:
Welcome back nic - glad everything is going ok now, had been worried :flower:
AFM AF has gone so the BDing starts :blush: Just had a girlie weekend away and was quite glad I wasn't pregnant - lots of cocktails and wine  Hopefully it's put me in the right frame of mind for this cycle, feeling nice and positive again now


----------



## thisisme

hi ladies, hope we are all well.

i'm CD14, i hope i have OV'd or am due to. we have BD lots this cycle but i havent seen any EWCM, we didnt do the deed last night but will tonight :D as it seems my cycles have pretty much sorted theirselves out. even though strangly i keep getting cramps, keep feeling like AF is on the way. oh and my cervix was low friday, so maybe OV wasnt as close as i hoped lol x


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls.

Nic welcome back, and lovely to see Flyons, Thisisme and Baby1wanted back. 

I'm 12dpo and no sign of AF. I'm a bit confused to be honest. OH and I went on a rare night out on Saturday which was great and I let my hair down so didn't bother temping etc. Last night I temped and it was 97.74 which isn't massively high but its still up. I did a pregnancy test this morning with an Internet Cheapie and its negative so I presume AF just a bit late. The strange thing is that I got some EWCM last night, quite a bit, which isn't normal for me at this stage of my cycle. Could someone have a look at my chart and tell me what you think? Are the internet cheapie pregnancy tests good? Ive never used them before but I don't have any proper tests? 

Thanks. Any BFPs out there? 

Xxxx


----------



## Tizy

I couldn't help myself..... this is the same test but I've inverted one of the images to negative. Can you see a line? Really hope its not an evap....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4717 (640x475).jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 13









IMG_4720 (640x480).jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## robinson380

Looks like a line to me :)


----------



## Jadey121

Looks like a positive Tizy!!!! :-D


----------



## Tizy

Thank you. i'm trying to NOt get too excited. My partner can just about see it too....It is still there....I'm gonna do another before bed and then a First response in the morning. Eeeeek X


----------



## Jadey121

:-D Ill be checking for the frer tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed its a bfp. It sure looks like the start of something!! xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Good luck tizy! I can see a line too. Can't wait to hear your good news tomoz! Bfn here so just waiting for AF & can Feel it coming, Feel ok though


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeeeeek Tizy - looks like a line to me!!!! :happydance:
:hugs: Isaacralph, glad you're feeling ok

I am VERY happy today as got my gynae appointment through and it's only a few weeks away - the 6th Dec. The consultant isn't going to know what's hit him - going to lock us in a room until he agrees to give me clomid!! :haha:


----------



## CaptainMummy

I can definitely see a line Tizy! I will be waiting for your morning test! REEEEALLLY hope its the start of a BFP!

Afm, bfn this morning at 8dpo. I really need to stop testing! I promised myself I would wait until 10dpo at least.. but I totally broke that promise! Yesterday, all day I had weird sharp pains in my uterus, right side. They werent super painful, just enough to make me think 'wow, I felt that' sort of like a pinprick.
My temps are still high, so Im not totally out yet I guess... but tbh, Im not feeling very positive about this month! 
OH is away at a friends tonight so I have a nice big bed all to myself, then we are going to get the rest of dds xmas pressies tomorrow :D

Anyone else started their Xmas shopping?


----------



## IsaacRalph

Thanks baby1wanted! Fab news about your upcoming app, demand that clomid girl! X


----------



## Tizy

I'm pretty convinced now....thats a :bfp: isn't it! Will do a FR in the morning Xxx
 



Attached Files:







8179734171_22e13c311e.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## CaptainMummy

YESSSS That is a BFP!

Congrats Hun! So happy for you, and cant wait to see your FRER!


----------



## Tizy

Mrs M, i totalyy thought the same and convinced myself when i tested at 10dpo that I was out, even went out for drinks on saturday night to console myself.....its not over till she arrives. Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

nic18 said:


> hi girls :), i'm back :)
> 
> me & OH have sorted everything out, just taking things slow at the mo. will be back to ttc proparly after the new year :)!
> 
> secretly hoping for a little 'accident' before then :)
> 
> hope everyone is ok :) x

Yay hun, Glad to see you back, I was worried about you to sweetie. Lol love the positive feeling's, let's hope so hay cause if that's whst you wont im not judgeing :D x x x



Tizy said:


> I couldn't help myself..... this is the same test but I've inverted one of the images to negative. Can you see a line? Really hope its not an evap....

WooooooooHooooooo Defo hun, I see a line on both. x x x P.s More Post Below... :D x x x



baby1wanted said:


> Eeeeeek Tizy - looks like a line to me!!!! :happydance:
> :hugs: Isaacralph, glad you're feeling ok
> 
> I am VERY happy today as got my gynae appointment through and it's only a few weeks away - the 6th Dec. The consultant isn't going to know what's hit him - going to lock us in a room until he agrees to give me clomid!! :haha:

Yay for gynae appointment, hope it goe's great hun. x x x



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> I can definitely see a line Tizy! I will be waiting for your morning test! REEEEALLLY hope its the start of a BFP!
> 
> Afm, bfn this morning at 8dpo. I really need to stop testing! I promised myself I would wait until 10dpo at least.. but I totally broke that promise! Yesterday, all day I had weird sharp pains in my uterus, right side. They werent super painful, just enough to make me think 'wow, I felt that' sort of like a pinprick.
> My temps are still high, so Im not totally out yet I guess... but tbh, Im not feeling very positive about this month!
> OH is away at a friends tonight so I have a nice big bed all to myself, then we are going to get the rest of dds xmas pressies tomorrow :D
> 
> Anyone else started their Xmas shopping?

Awww Sorry to hear another BFN hun, Just rememeber it's still really early and your not out until red river flow's. Fx'd crossed. Lol Hun iv started and pretty much finished christmas shopping for my DD. Just need to get some little bit's and bob's like her trainer's, Stocking filler's and PJ's, But dunno how much more my storage cupboard can take :D lol. I think I went overboard x x x



Tizy said:


> I'm pretty convinced now....thats a :bfp: isn't it! Will do a FR in the morning Xxx

Yayyyy That is so a BFP hun. Keeping my FX'd it get's darker and That is a defo congrat's. x x x


----------



## robinson380

Tizy said:


> I'm pretty convinced now....thats a :bfp: isn't it! Will do a FR in the morning Xxx

Cannot wait to see your BFP in the morning!!!!! YAY!! :happydance:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*CD12... High Fertility (2 Bar's)...* 

Still High Fertility (2 Bar's) On CBFM. I think I will prob get Peak Fertility (3 Bar's) tomorrow but could be CD14. x x x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

ohhh i totally think i see something and i am not a line spotter lol fingers and toes crossed for you Tizy!!


----------



## claire1978

Wow tizy def a bfp :thumbup: i can see the lie on both esp the second one


----------



## thisisme

i definatly see a line, and i usually never can...well done you, hopefully the rest of us shall join you soon.

afm no BD'ing tonight, dear old hubby has hurt his back and told me hes off limits!! right when i think im ov'ing too!!!!!
anyways i keep getting AF like cramps and lower back pain, not sure what thats all about hopefully theres no AF on the way would be 2 weeks early if there is!


----------



## claire1978

I thought I would share my scan pic, my dates have been changed so im now 13 weeks

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/scanpic4.jpg

And this is my announcement pic on FB:

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/kidsandscan.jpg


----------



## Flyons

claire1978 said:


> I thought I would share my scan pic, my dates have been changed so im now 13 weeks
> 
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/scanpic4.jpg
> 
> And this is my announcement pic on FB:
> 
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/kidsandscan.jpg

Claire- what a beautiful growing bunch!

@ tizy- getting so excited for you! 

afm CD 33 and BFN this morning. So frustrating as I've never had a cycle longer than 29 days so I really had my hopes up. oh well, still a chance!


----------



## baby1wanted

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> *CD12... High Fertility (2 Bar's)...*
> 
> Still High Fertility (2 Bar's) On CBFM. I think I will prob get Peak Fertility (3 Bar's) tomorrow but could be CD14. x x x

Good luck - go get :sex:!!



claire1978 said:


> I thought I would share my scan pic, my dates have been changed so im now 13 weeks
> 
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/scanpic4.jpg
> 
> And this is my announcement pic on FB:
> 
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/kidsandscan.jpg

Ah lovely!! :happydance:


----------



## Jadey121

aw lovely scan pic claire! Cant wait til my 12 week scan now! Excited!


----------



## Tizy

I picked up the wrong First Response test and this isn't the FRER its the normal one. But you can still see the line right? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







8181462523_c43040873f_z.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Tizy

Claire thats a lovely scan piccy. Your kids are gorgeous too. Xxx

IssacRalph how you getting on? and Ciaramystic? Mrs M are you testing today? Flyons is defo not over yet, I thought I was out and now have a surprise :bfp:. 

Xxx


----------



## thisisme

yep tizy i can definatly see that 2nd line, congratulations xxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

definitely see the line tizy! So happy for you =)

Nah im not testing today. Dont have any frers so will wait until friday or saturday i think, unless i feel super positive. I only have digis left just now so dont want to waste them. Do you know what your due date will be tizy? Eek are you excited?

Robinson... 13 weeks, already!?! Jeezo its flew in! 
Jadey, do you know when your scan is?
Jessica, hope you are bding! Make sure you catch that eggy!

xx


----------



## Jadey121

Congratulations Tizy  

Not sure when my scan is yet ive had my booking in appointment though so hopefull it will be in the post. Im likr a child at christmas going home after work and checking my mail lol!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Woohoo that is a good line tizy congratulations, so happy for you!

Claire1978 love love love your pic of scan & kiddies your very blessed

Afm- well assuming I'm out bfn 12dpo few days ago, waiting for AF! Temps still up but they usually start falling after 14dpo which is today! Had lots going on with biopsies & stuff so think we may resume ttc in the new year so I can at least let my hair down at xmas, I love stinky cheese & pate + booze, Yum! Over the moon for you tizy. Xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Woohoo that is a good line tizy congratulations, so happy for you!

Claire1978 love love love your pic of scan & kiddies your very blessed

Afm- well assuming I'm out bfn 12dpo few days ago, waiting for AF! Temps still up but they usually start falling after 14dpo which is today! Had lots going on with biopsies & stuff so think we may resume ttc in the new year so I can at least let my hair down at xmas, I love stinky cheese & pate + booze, Yum! Over the moon for you tizy. Xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> Claire thats a lovely scan piccy. Your kids are gorgeous too. Xxx
> 
> IssacRalph how you getting on? and Ciaramystic? Mrs M are you testing today? Flyons is defo not over yet, I thought I was out and now have a surprise :bfp:.
> 
> Xxx

AF got me... very short LP... only 10 days ???? This cycle I am going to try mucinex and vitamin B6 on top of the vitex and raspberry leaf... really need that LP to lengthen!!! At my age I guess my body needs help... helping the swimmers... so FX'd the mucinex does that and the others do their job of making that LP just where it needs to be!!! BTW... CONGRATS on your BFP!!! That line is beautiful!!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Clair Them picture's are lovely hun. How cute are your LO's. Bless there little cotton socks. x x x

Baby1Wanted & MrsMurphy Thx girlie's, and yer weve been at it like rabbit's lol, Were getting in atleast one BD session a day from CD10-15. Im CD13 today. x x x

Tizy that's totally a BFP... Congratulation's hun, Hope you have a H&H 9month's. x x x

Ciara Sorry to hear AF got you, Big Hug's hun. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*CD13... Peak Fertility (3 Bar's & A Egg)... AF Due On My Birthday...Doctor's Appointment Update...*

CD13 & I got Peak fertility (3Bar's&Egg) This morning. :D But Not Happy that AF is now Due On My Birthday. Gutted but FX'd she's a NO SHOW... x x x



Doc's Update... My Doctor Has Sent me to go and have a Scan done to have a look and see what's wrong, Just gonna wait for appointment to come though the post now. Also His sent me for some blood work's But gotta go on day 21. x x x


----------



## LizzieJane

Congratulations Tizy!!!!! :dance: H&H 9 months to you :dust:

Claire - lovely scan and children piccies!!! :)


----------



## robinson380

:baby: So happy for you Tizy!!!! Congratulations :):happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your :bfp: Tizy! what great news!

Claire what a great scan! i can't wait to have that first look at my little peanut! just two weeks away! 

:dust: to everyone else hoping to see more :bfp:s in November :)


----------



## thisisme

well it looks like i will be out this cycle, hubby really ahs put his back out can barely move :( so no BDing for us. im hoping we caught the egg friday or saturday but i was only CD12.

i'm still getting weird cramps really feel like AF is on the way but it isnt due for another week and half at least. so really dont know whats going on x


----------



## thisisme

think i might need to invest in a CBFM, see if i can get hold of a second hand one :D


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah congrats Tizy - definitely still a line
You better stick around here and update the front page for us!!! :haha:

Sorry AF got you Ciara :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Ok ladies so a bit of an odd thing has happened...
I am cd11, last cycle was 49 days so I wasn't expecting anything to happen for a while.....
I did take soy on cd4-8 to see if it'll help shorten things.

Then this eve (sorry if TMI) when I wiped after a wee there was a big load of pink/slightly orange CM on the paper - and it was like stringy EWCM - a bit thicker than the normal EWCM I get but definitely very stretchy.
I've also had a day of left sided pain....
Now I do have endo and quite often get pain BUT it tends to be in the run-up to / during AF and I've NEVER had mid-cycle spotting before.
What do you all think?

Probably nothing but you know what it's like when you're TTC - you read something into everything!!

PS - am posting this on a few threads so sorry if you see this more than once :blush: :flower:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ciara, sorry af got you :hugs:
Thisisme, hopefully you managed to catch that eggy! Hope your hubbys back gets better too!

Well, had a lovely day.christmas shoppig with oh and dd =D thats us done with her pressies so dont need.to do any last minute shopping this year!
9dpo today, had a few little symptoms i suppose. Nothing when i was out, was too busy! After lo went to bed, had mild af like pains, what i have the night before she arrives.. Just hope she doesnt come tomorrow! They were identical! 
Buuut... (tmi alert!) I also had a little bit of diarrhea tonight too.. Which i havent had in yeeeeears! So hopefully its a good sign!
dont know when to test... HELP!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

thisisme said:


> well it looks like i will be out this cycle, hubby really ahs put his back out can barely move :( so no BDing for us. im hoping we caught the egg friday or saturday but i was only CD12.
> 
> i'm still getting weird cramps really feel like AF is on the way but it isnt due for another week and half at least. so really dont know whats going on x

Hun Sound's like ovulation pain. What CD are you now??? P.s Good luck and FX'd you got your eggy. x x x



thisisme said:


> think i might need to invest in a CBFM, see if i can get hold of a second hand one :D

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=clearblue%20fertility%20monitor&_sop=2

Hope this help's hun. :D x x x



baby1wanted said:


> Ok ladies so a bit of an odd thing has happened...
> I am cd11, last cycle was 49 days so I wasn't expecting anything to happen for a while.....
> I did take soy on cd4-8 to see if it'll help shorten things.
> 
> Then this eve (sorry if TMI) when I wiped after a wee there was a big load of pink/slightly orange CM on the paper - and it was like stringy EWCM - a bit thicker than the normal EWCM I get but definitely very stretchy.
> I've also had a day of left sided pain....
> Now I do have endo and quite often get pain BUT it tends to be in the run-up to / during AF and I've NEVER had mid-cycle spotting before.
> What do you all think?
> 
> Probably nothing but you know what it's like when you're TTC - you read something into everything!!
> 
> PS - am posting this on a few threads so sorry if you see this more than once :blush: :flower:

Hello hun, Sound's like Ovulation pain and bleeding to me hun. Everyone's cycle's can just change so unexpected. Get BD'ing. P.s Dont be sorry, We understand you've gotta update your other ladie's. :D x x x



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ciara, sorry af got you :hugs:
> Thisisme, hopefully you managed to catch that eggy! Hope your hubbys back gets better too!
> 
> Well, had a lovely day.christmas shoppig with oh and dd =D thats us done with her pressies so dont need.to do any last minute shopping this year!
> 9dpo today, had a few little symptoms i suppose. Nothing when i was out, was too busy! After lo went to bed, had mild af like pains, what i have the night before she arrives.. Just hope she doesnt come tomorrow! They were identical!
> Buuut... (tmi alert!) I also had a little bit of diarrhea tonight too.. Which i havent had in yeeeeears! So hopefully its a good sign!
> dont know when to test... HELP!!

Woooo Hun Sound's good. But remember 10DPO is still quite early, Try not to dive in and test to soon. I know it's easier said then done but you can do it. :D I would say wait until DPO14 but it's up to you hun. x x x

Fx'd Crossed Ladie's and good luck. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*CD14... Peak Fertility (3Bar's&Egg)... Ovulation Pain Gone... *

CD14 and another Peak Fertility (3Bar's&Egg). I think This will be my last Fertile Day to get BD'ing. Making Love last night was so painful due to ovulation that We only got one round in, But one is better then none right and We tried our hardest this month out of all the other month's we've been TTC. Today Ovulation Pain's have easied alot so gonna try and get 2 Bd'ing Session's in as egg is still in there :D But it's easier said then done with my DD having sleepless night's and keep's waking at all hour's crying (Think She Keep's Having Bad Dream's & DD Come's Way Before BD'ing.) but I'll give a go tonight lol. x x x




P.s Forgot to mention Doctor also did my 

Height: 5Ft4 & 1/2.
Weight: 8St 3/4
&
BMI: 20.1
Yesterday, Which he said was all good. Iv only stuck on 1/4 of a stone Since Having DD & losing all that baby fat. :D Well happy with that as I thought & Feel bigger then that. :blush: It was all that chocolate. x x x


----------



## Tizy

Jadey121 said:


> Congratulations Tizy
> 
> Not sure when my scan is yet ive had my booking in appointment though so hopefull it will be in the post. Im likr a child at christmas going home after work and checking my mail lol!

Thanks Jadey, and I'd be the same waiting for a scan date. So exciting. I don't think I'll get one until after xmas which is a shame as I'd of liked to do cards to announce it. I'll only be 10 weeks at xmas. X



IsaacRalph said:


> Woohoo that is a good line tizy congratulations, so happy for you!
> 
> Claire1978 love love love your pic of scan & kiddies your very blessed
> 
> Afm- well assuming I'm out bfn 12dpo few days ago, waiting for AF! Temps still up but they usually start falling after 14dpo which is today! Had lots going on with biopsies & stuff so think we may resume ttc in the new year so I can at least let my hair down at xmas, I love stinky cheese & pate + booze, Yum! Over the moon for you tizy. Xx

IssacRalph i've got everything crossed for you, how are your temps today. My period was due Monday and temp stayed up but not super high and I got a BFN on monday morning but a bfp monday afternoon. Good luck.



Ciaramystic said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Claire thats a lovely scan piccy. Your kids are gorgeous too. Xxx
> 
> IssacRalph how you getting on? and Ciaramystic? Mrs M are you testing today? Flyons is defo not over yet, I thought I was out and now have a surprise :bfp:.
> 
> Xxx
> 
> AF got me... very short LP... only 10 days ???? This cycle I am going to try mucinex and vitamin B6 on top of the vitex and raspberry leaf... really need that LP to lengthen!!! At my age I guess my body needs help... helping the swimmers... so FX'd the mucinex does that and the others do their job of making that LP just where it needs to be!!! BTW... CONGRATS on your BFP!!! That line is beautiful!!!!Click to expand...

Sorry AF got you hun, thats annoying about your LP, keep trying the things you've been trying and fingers crossed you'll catch that egg soon. Good luick hun X



xXxJessicaxXx said:


> *CD13... Peak Fertility (3 Bar's & A Egg)... AF Due On My Birthday...Doctor's Appointment Update...*
> 
> CD13 & I got Peak fertility (3Bar's&Egg) This morning. :D But Not Happy that AF is now Due On My Birthday. Gutted but FX'd she's a NO SHOW... x x x
> 
> View attachment 513467
> 
> 
> Doc's Update... My Doctor Has Sent me to go and have a Scan done to have a look and see what's wrong, Just gonna wait for appointment to come though the post now. Also His sent me for some blood work's But gotta go on day 21. x x x

Hey Jessica, i see you're now up to 14 on the monitor and looks like you ovulated? Good luck. 



LizzieJane said:


> Congratulations Tizy!!!!! :dance: H&H 9 months to you :dust:
> 
> Claire - lovely scan and children piccies!!! :)

Thanks LJ I'm so over the moon Xxx



robinson380 said:


> :baby: So happy for you Tizy!!!! Congratulations :):happydance:

Thank you Robinson, you've all been so supportive. xx



ProudArmyWife said:


> Congrats on your :bfp: Tizy! what great news!
> 
> Claire what a great scan! i can't wait to have that first look at my little peanut! just two weeks away!
> 
> :dust: to everyone else hoping to see more :bfp:s in November :)

PAW, thank you, good luck for your scan, don't forget to pop on with a piccy. xx



thisisme said:


> well it looks like i will be out this cycle, hubby really ahs put his back out can barely move :( so no BDing for us. im hoping we caught the egg friday or saturday but i was only CD12.
> 
> i'm still getting weird cramps really feel like AF is on the way but it isnt due for another week and half at least. so really dont know whats going on x

Hi, sorry you're hubby's not up to much, how annoying. We had a cycle like that when he was ill and I just had to write it off --- sad face. Good luck tho sounds like you might still be in with a chance, what day do you O? X



baby1wanted said:


> Ah congrats Tizy - definitely still a line
> You better stick around here and update the front page for us!!! :haha:
> 
> Sorry AF got you Ciara :hugs:

Baby1wanted sure i'm sticking around here, you guys have been a great support network, I'd like to say I'll be here until each one of you gets your bfp.....:dust: to everyone Xxx



baby1wanted said:


> Ok ladies so a bit of an odd thing has happened...
> I am cd11, last cycle was 49 days so I wasn't expecting anything to happen for a while.....
> I did take soy on cd4-8 to see if it'll help shorten things.
> 
> Then this eve (sorry if TMI) when I wiped after a wee there was a big load of pink/slightly orange CM on the paper - and it was like stringy EWCM - a bit thicker than the normal EWCM I get but definitely very stretchy.
> I've also had a day of left sided pain....
> Now I do have endo and quite often get pain BUT it tends to be in the run-up to / during AF and I've NEVER had mid-cycle spotting before.
> What do you all think?
> 
> Probably nothing but you know what it's like when you're TTC - you read something into everything!!
> 
> PS - am posting this on a few threads so sorry if you see this more than once :blush: :flower:

I'm not sure about this hun. The only strange CM i had was day before my BFP and i had strange creamy EWCM up there which I've never had before at that part of my cycle, only now I realise it must have been my mucous plug forming (it did look like a show but much less quantity). 



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Ciara, sorry af got you :hugs:
> Thisisme, hopefully you managed to catch that eggy! Hope your hubbys back gets better too!
> 
> Well, had a lovely day.christmas shoppig with oh and dd =D thats us done with her pressies so dont need.to do any last minute shopping this year!
> 9dpo today, had a few little symptoms i suppose. Nothing when i was out, was too busy! After lo went to bed, had mild af like pains, what i have the night before she arrives.. Just hope she doesnt come tomorrow! They were identical!
> Buuut... (tmi alert!) I also had a little bit of diarrhea tonight too.. Which i havent had in yeeeeears! So hopefully its a good sign!
> dont know when to test... HELP!!

Ohhhh Mrs M really hope this is a good sign. I think you should wait until 12dpo, i tested at 10dpo got disappointed and my temp dropped then too, thought I was out, went out for drinks with friends (ooops) and then bam - bfp 12 dpo in the afternoon. Good luck xxx

Nothing to report here apart from a few cramps and pulls last night when I was at work, all normal I know but still scares the s*** out of you when it happens. Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun. x x x

I understand your worry. But just think of it this way baby is growing and stretching your womb. :D x x x


----------



## Tizy

Hey jessica, yes I think you're right. 

I need a little help with the front sheet girls, could everyone update me on dates and months for testing? We seem to have lost quite a few peeps now so I think i will delete the girls that haven't been on in a while. Apart from SmalltownGal and BB as I still don't know whether they have been affected by hurricane Sandy in the US. Were there any other US girls?

I'm wondering if I should update the BFP's with Duedates then we can keep track of each other. Maybe even set up a FB group at some point if people would like that?

Thanks Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hun i'll be testing on my Birthday the 27th nov... As much As my fiance hate's the idea of it being a BFN and not good for me, It's not gonna make a difference as it will be a BFP or AF. x x x

The BFP and Due Date's Sound's like a good idea hun. Go For It :D Then we can all keep track or your LO's growing and when they are due. x x x

Im not on facebook hun sorry, But im sure if the other ladie's have facebook then they might wanna do it with you. x x x


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> Hey jessica, yes I think you're right.
> 
> I need a little help with the front sheet girls, could everyone update me on dates and months for testing? We seem to have lost quite a few peeps now so I think i will delete the girls that haven't been on in a while. Apart from SmalltownGal and BB as I still don't know whether they have been affected by hurricane Sandy in the US. Were there any other US girls?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should update the BFP's with Duedates then we can keep track of each other. Maybe even set up a FB group at some point if people would like that?
> 
> Thanks Xxx

I am back to waiting for O'... My best guess is I will be testing again around December 9th... That will put me in the 10dpo to 12dpo range depending when my body wants to release my (hopefully) future baby... ;)-


----------



## thisisme

hi ladies.

sounds like a good idea tizy and you are completly totally and utterly allowed to be wrapped up in your BFP, i know i would be :)

well i am now CD16 and not sure when or even if i have OV'd, i havent had any EWCM but i keep checking lol unless i OV'd early and it was mixed with hubbys stuff (sorry TMI) if his backs up to it tonight might get one in just incase :D and tomorrow!!

can't believe how successful this group is for those BFP's, maybe the rest of us will follow suit soon :D xx


----------



## LizzieJane

thisisme said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> sounds like a good idea tizy and you are completly totally and utterly allowed to be wrapped up in your BFP, i know i would be :)
> 
> well i am now CD16 and not sure when or even if i have OV'd, i havent had any EWCM but i keep checking lol unless i OV'd early and it was mixed with hubbys stuff (sorry TMI) if his backs up to it tonight might get one in just incase :D and tomorrow!!
> 
> can't believe how successful this group is for those BFP's, maybe the rest of us will follow suit soon :D xx

definitely, for lots of gorgeous 2013 babies :dust:


----------



## LizzieJane

Tizy said:


> Hey jessica, yes I think you're right.
> 
> I need a little help with the front sheet girls, could everyone update me on dates and months for testing? We seem to have lost quite a few peeps now so I think i will delete the girls that haven't been on in a while. Apart from SmalltownGal and BB as I still don't know whether they have been affected by hurricane Sandy in the US. Were there any other US girls?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should update the BFP's with Duedates then we can keep track of each other. Maybe even set up a FB group at some point if people would like that?
> 
> Thanks Xxx

24th July!!! How exciting :) 

Just been referred for an early scan so hopefully I'll get a bit more of a definitive date soon!


----------



## Flyons

Hey tizy! 

Congrats again!

As for hurricane sandy- I'm in nyc- and there are still thousands of people without power- and its getting cold, 38 F this morn- luckily dh and I are safe and have power.

As for testing- still in limbo-CD 35(avg cycle 27 days). Grrrrr. Testing again on Friday morning. From there I will keep you all posted. 

fx!


----------



## thisisme

glad to see you're ok flyons, and my prayers go out to those taht arent xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks for your advice ladies - I would LOVE if it turns out to be O pain / spotting as my cycle would be half the length of the last one!! 
We BD'd a couple of days ago but last night DH had pulled back :-(
Might make him suffer the pain today though! :haha:

Tizy - am so so happy for you, it's lovely news, hopefully one by one we'll start joining you pregnant ladies soon! 

Going by my last cycle length my next testing date will be Dec 25th - will prob sneak a few HPTs in before then tho as my cycles are so irregular!

Was worried about SmallTownGal and BB - hope they're both doing ok. Esp BB as she'd had her chemical and didn't know whether it was lack of power or if she's feeling low. Anyway when they're both back here's some hugs for them! :hugs: :hugs: 

Jessica - sounds like you got plenty BDing in so good luck!

Keeping FX'd for everyone in the 2WW and hoping this is your time. 

With these wacky cycles I find it hard there being such a long time from one AF to another but having you all at different points in the cycle really keeps my mind off me!! 

:flower:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

baby1wanted said:


> Thanks for your advice ladies - I would LOVE if it turns out to be O pain / spotting as my cycle would be half the length of the last one!!
> We BD'd a couple of days ago but last night DH had pulled back :-(
> Might make him suffer the pain today though! :haha:
> 
> Tizy - am so so happy for you, it's lovely news, hopefully one by one we'll start joining you pregnant ladies soon!
> 
> Going by my last cycle length my next testing date will be Dec 25th - will prob sneak a few HPTs in before then tho as my cycles are so irregular!
> 
> Was worried about SmallTownGal and BB - hope they're both doing ok. Esp BB as she'd had her chemical and didn't know whether it was lack of power or if she's feeling low. Anyway when they're both back here's some hugs for them! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Jessica - sounds like you got plenty BDing in so good luck!
> 
> Keeping FX'd for everyone in the 2WW and hoping this is your time.
> 
> With these wacky cycles I find it hard there being such a long time from one AF to another but having you all at different points in the cycle really keeps my mind off me!!
> 
> :flower:

Thx hun. :D x x x

Fx'd it is ovulation, Sound's like your cycle's could get back on track. x x x

If you dont mind me asking why did he pull back??? x x x


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah sorry Jessica I have written that wrong - DH does a physical job and yesterday he had pulled his back and was in agony so no chance of BDing! The way I wrote it sounds like something different though!!! :haha:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Haha lol Dirty thinking.. what am I like. Sorry to hear his in pain, Hope he get's better soon. x x x


----------



## baby1wanted

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Haha lol Dirty thinking.. what am I like. Sorry to hear his in pain, Hope he get's better soon. x x x

Ha ha the moment I re-read it I knew what you were thinking!
He says it's feeling a bit better tonight so am going to pounce!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

HeHe It made sense then lol. :D x

Yep Hun you get in there and no pull back's lol ;) x x x

FX'd x x x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Tizy, af is due for me on the 19th of this month. 

Im having mixed feelings this cycle, one minute i think ohhh i might be, then the next i feel totally out. Might go into town tomorrow and stock back up on frers, since i used them all! 

Tizy, you are due 2 days after mu birthday =D if i got pregnant this cycle, id be due on the 28th i think, but not geting my hopes up. I dont feel pregnant at all right now! 
Im up for the facebook group =)

My email is [email protected] if anyone wants to add me, please do!


----------



## baby1wanted

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> HeHe It made sense then lol. :D x
> 
> Yep Hun you get in there and no pull back's lol ;) x x x
> 
> FX'd x x x

Ha ha! :dust: to you too xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

MrsMurphy Lol using all your FRER's, Naughty Naughty.. We All do it. :D x x x

Aww hun try not to worry about it sweetie pie. Iv got my FX'd for you & I'll add you hun. x x x 

Baby1Waned thx hun and back to you. ;) x x x


----------



## thisisme

baby1wanted said:


> Thanks for your advice ladies - I would LOVE if it turns out to be O pain / spotting as my cycle would be half the length of the last one!!
> 
> With these wacky cycles I find it hard there being such a long time from one AF to another but having you all at different points in the cycle really keeps my mind off me!!
> 
> :flower:


hello
i used to have very irregular and long cycles, longest being about 95 days. i went on the pill to sort it and it seems to have helped for now. 
but i do have some words of hope for you, i conceived DS2 on CD61 of a 75 day cycle. so even if they are long doesnt mean it cant happen. i was really shocked and even said to the doctor iu didnt think i could get PG as i wasnt having periods, she said you dont need periods to OV and you only have to OV once to get pregnant :) so fingers crossed for you that you will catch the egg.

oh and to make it even more incredible that i conceived, DH lived 300 miles from me and i only saw him every other weekend (if i was lucky) and he just happened to visit when i OV'd i even said to him i might get pregnant as i was ov'ing (we'd been together 6 months) because i wasnt having periods we were not trying but not protecting thinking that we wouldnt get caught (even though deep down we both hoped)

amazing how its now taken us 3.5 years we live together BD all the time but no more babies lol xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Morning ladies, temp dropped a bit this morning, boo! Feeling out for sure, although af isnt due until monday so time will tell. I will be very surprisee if af doesnt come. Wish she would hurry up if shes coming!!


----------



## Jadey121

Got my scan date through... 5th dec at 10.45am. Makes a changr as mine are normally in the afternoons so it drags! 

Sooo 21 sleeps yayy!!!


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hey jessica, yes I think you're right.
> 
> I need a little help with the front sheet girls, could everyone update me on dates and months for testing? We seem to have lost quite a few peeps now so I think i will delete the girls that haven't been on in a while. Apart from SmalltownGal and BB as I still don't know whether they have been affected by hurricane Sandy in the US. Were there any other US girls?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should update the BFP's with Duedates then we can keep track of each other. Maybe even set up a FB group at some point if people would like that?
> 
> Thanks Xxx
> 
> 24th July!!! How exciting :)
> 
> Just been referred for an early scan so hopefully I'll get a bit more of a definitive date soon!Click to expand...

LJ are you due in June? I'll update the front sheet with due dates soon as everyone gives them to me. 



Flyons said:


> Hey tizy!
> 
> Congrats again!
> 
> As for hurricane sandy- I'm in nyc- and there are still thousands of people without power- and its getting cold, 38 F this morn- luckily dh and I are safe and have power.
> 
> As for testing- still in limbo-CD 35(avg cycle 27 days). Grrrrr. Testing again on Friday morning. From there I will keep you all posted.
> 
> fx!

Hey Flyons, totally forgot that you are in NYC, can't imagine what that must have been like. Glad you guys are ok. 



baby1wanted said:


> Thanks for your advice ladies - I would LOVE if it turns out to be O pain / spotting as my cycle would be half the length of the last one!!
> We BD'd a couple of days ago but last night DH had pulled back :-(
> Might make him suffer the pain today though! :haha:
> 
> Tizy - am so so happy for you, it's lovely news, hopefully one by one we'll start joining you pregnant ladies soon!
> 
> Going by my last cycle length my next testing date will be Dec 25th - will prob sneak a few HPTs in before then tho as my cycles are so irregular!
> 
> Was worried about SmallTownGal and BB - hope they're both doing ok. Esp BB as she'd had her chemical and didn't know whether it was lack of power or if she's feeling low. Anyway when they're both back here's some hugs for them! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Jessica - sounds like you got plenty BDing in so good luck!
> 
> Keeping FX'd for everyone in the 2WW and hoping this is your time.
> 
> With these wacky cycles I find it hard there being such a long time from one AF to another but having you all at different points in the cycle really keeps my mind off me!!
> 
> :flower:

Hi hun, really hope it was O pain, it must be really annoying with long cycles, waiting to see what happens, I've got my fingers crossed for you all. 



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Tizy, af is due for me on the 19th of this month.
> 
> Im having mixed feelings this cycle, one minute i think ohhh i might be, then the next i feel totally out. Might go into town tomorrow and stock back up on frers, since i used them all!
> 
> Tizy, you are due 2 days after mu birthday =D if i got pregnant this cycle, id be due on the 28th i think, but not geting my hopes up. I dont feel pregnant at all right now!
> Im up for the facebook group =)
> My email is [email protected] if anyone wants to add me, please do!




MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Morning ladies, temp dropped a bit this morning, boo! Feeling out for sure, although af isnt due until monday so time will tell. I will be very surprisee if af doesnt come. Wish she would hurry up if shes coming!!

Hey Mrs M, I'm gonna look to set up a FB group for us Baby Dancers. Really hope you've caught your egg and don't worry about the late temp drop, it might be like mine and start rising tomorrow. Fingers crossed. xx



thisisme said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice ladies - I would LOVE if it turns out to be O pain / spotting as my cycle would be half the length of the last one!!
> 
> With these wacky cycles I find it hard there being such a long time from one AF to another but having you all at different points in the cycle really keeps my mind off me!!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> hello
> i used to have very irregular and long cycles, longest being about 95 days. i went on the pill to sort it and it seems to have helped for now.
> but i do have some words of hope for you, i conceived DS2 on CD61 of a 75 day cycle. so even if they are long doesnt mean it cant happen. i was really shocked and even said to the doctor iu didnt think i could get PG as i wasnt having periods, she said you dont need periods to OV and you only have to OV once to get pregnant :) so fingers crossed for you that you will catch the egg.
> 
> oh and to make it even more incredible that i conceived, DH lived 300 miles from me and i only saw him every other weekend (if i was lucky) and he just happened to visit when i OV'd i even said to him i might get pregnant as i was ov'ing (we'd been together 6 months) because i wasnt having periods we were not trying but not protecting thinking that we wouldnt get caught (even though deep down we both hoped)
> 
> amazing how its now taken us 3.5 years we live together BD all the time but no more babies lol xxClick to expand...

Great advice there thisisme, so totally right, you don't need periods to get pregnant. Our bodies are very strange sometimes aren't they. 



Jadey121 said:


> Got my scan date through... 5th dec at 10.45am. Makes a changr as mine are normally in the afternoons so it drags!
> 
> Sooo 21 sleeps yayy!!!

Yay Jadey, great that you're getting your scan before xmas! Have you announced the pregnancy to anyone yet? Whats your due date? x

-----------------------------------------

As for me, I'm just starting with some tiredness, and I know its only going to get worse. Not much else to report, I was going to do another FRER tomorrow, I don't know why, just to reassure myself I guess, then I think am I being silly and is it a waste. Panicing if anything happens to this one and then I've used all my tests and will have to buy again...I know thats a silly way to think. Hopefully everything will be fine. Xxx


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies.

well im not sure what is going on with my body this month i am stil getting AF cramps, (right through to my back too) TMI alert i keep feeling wet so go toilet to check. ots a really weird feeling i feel really heavy, not weight wise but inside, its really hard to explain.

i know its too early in the cycle and i had the pains when i think i OV'd but i said to hubby if i didnt know any better id think i was PG. i did have AF on 31st oct ish but it was fairly painful the 1st day so much so i thought it was going to be really heavy but in actual fact it was light and lasted about 3 days and the pain was just the 1st day.

i know im not pregnant but the dragging feeling is very much like when i got PG with ds2, always expecting AF to arrive.

just wish this cycle would finish so i know either way lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

MrsMurphy FX'd the temp dip is implantation as it can happen any time between DPO6-12, Some doctor's say even sometime's a day or two either way so still hopeing that AF stay's away for 9 month's for you. x x x

Jadey Great news hun, Cant wait to see pic's. x x x

Tizy hun if you wanna test then do it cause it will only go a waste anyway as they have Exp Date's. When I get Pregnant Im using every test I have left, Only for that fact that, I will not need to be wondering if I might need them, any time soon, if you know what I mean. Tiredness Good Sign when Pregnant hun. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*CD15... High Fertility (2Bar's)...* 

So Today got a High Fertility (2Bar's) so Got another BD'ing session in today. I personally think tomorrow will be Low Fertility so for this cycle im done and the waiting and relaxing has begun ;) x x x



Had a lovely day today with my DF, DD, Mother & partner and 2 of my sister's. It was nice to have a catch up. We had a laugh which was nice and took my mind off 2WW. x x x

P.s Still awaiting App For Scan!!! & Blood Work's On 21st nov. x x x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Don't feel to crazy about testing over and over Tizy. i took five before i let it sink in lol had to see the line getting darker. :haha:


----------



## Tizy

Morning, 

Thanks Jessica, I panicked this morning becuase my temp dipped to 97.58, not below the coverline but a good 0.4 of a degree change so i took another test with a FRER and the line is still there, I expected it to be darker than at 13dpo as I'm 16dpo today but its about the same, maybe slightly lighter, probably due to me drinking insane quanities of water - I'm so thirsty at the mo. I'm not going to stress myself out, I might temp tomoz to check its gone back up and then I'm not temping anymore. I read on Google that the temp will fluctuate once pregnant and I also read that lines don't get super dark until around 20dpo, so will save my last first response until then.

This is me, that sounds strange but all manner of things might be going on down there if you are pregnant, when can you test? end of month? Really hope this is it for you. 

Jessica, i think you covered all bases with the BDing, well done. Again looking forward to see if the monitor has helped at all. Have you enjoyed using it? 

PAW thanks for the reassurance, I'm sure everything is just fine, but you can't help but worry at this early stage can you. I've had two successful pregnancies before and no other problems or MC so hopefully all will be fine.....its still sinking in really. 

Mrs M I checked your chart first thing --- stalker in me. Its looking good and exactly what my chart did with a late dip, so late that I thought I was out! :test: soon. 

IssacRalph have you tested? how are things....
Flyons is :test:ing today too, fingers crossed Xxxxx

Good luck everyone :dust: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your Welcome hun. Try not to panic sweetie. x x x

Awww thx Tizy I can now finally relax CD16 Low Fertility (1Bar) Not tracking DPO now... Just waiting for my birthday lol & yer enjoying the CBFM so far. I will say I like that it only does your cycle's in CD. No DPO. Know I got ovulation right, But didn't expect that many High & Peak feritlity day's (From CD10-15 4 day's High - 2Bar's & 2 day's Peak-3Bar's&Egg) So Quite happy with that & Feel Iv done the Most/Best I could have this cycle. x x x


----------



## IsaacRalph

All fine here on cd 2 today, had horrible period pains in the night! Kinda happy as had a 28 day cycle after starting acupuncture! Try not to worry about your temp tizy your hormones will be having some major fluctuations right now Xx


----------



## Jadey121

Tizy said:


> LizzieJane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Hey jessica, yes I think you're right.
> 
> I need a little help with the front sheet girls, could everyone update me on dates and months for testing? We seem to have lost quite a few peeps now so I think i will delete the girls that haven't been on in a while. Apart from SmalltownGal and BB as I still don't know whether they have been affected by hurricane Sandy in the US. Were there any other US girls?
> 
> I'm wondering if I should update the BFP's with Duedates then we can keep track of each other. Maybe even set up a FB group at some point if people would like that?
> 
> Thanks Xxx
> 
> 24th July!!! How exciting :)
> 
> Just been referred for an early scan so hopefully I'll get a bit more of a definitive date soon!Click to expand...
> 
> LJ are you due in June? I'll update the front sheet with due dates soon as everyone gives them to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Flyons said:
> 
> 
> Hey tizy!
> 
> Congrats again!
> 
> As for hurricane sandy- I'm in nyc- and there are still thousands of people without power- and its getting cold, 38 F this morn- luckily dh and I are safe and have power.
> 
> As for testing- still in limbo-CD 35(avg cycle 27 days). Grrrrr. Testing again on Friday morning. From there I will keep you all posted.
> 
> fx!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Flyons, totally forgot that you are in NYC, can't imagine what that must have been like. Glad you guys are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice ladies - I would LOVE if it turns out to be O pain / spotting as my cycle would be half the length of the last one!!
> We BD'd a couple of days ago but last night DH had pulled back :-(
> Might make him suffer the pain today though! :haha:
> 
> Tizy - am so so happy for you, it's lovely news, hopefully one by one we'll start joining you pregnant ladies soon!
> 
> Going by my last cycle length my next testing date will be Dec 25th - will prob sneak a few HPTs in before then tho as my cycles are so irregular!
> 
> Was worried about SmallTownGal and BB - hope they're both doing ok. Esp BB as she'd had her chemical and didn't know whether it was lack of power or if she's feeling low. Anyway when they're both back here's some hugs for them! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Jessica - sounds like you got plenty BDing in so good luck!
> 
> Keeping FX'd for everyone in the 2WW and hoping this is your time.
> 
> With these wacky cycles I find it hard there being such a long time from one AF to another but having you all at different points in the cycle really keeps my mind off me!!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, really hope it was O pain, it must be really annoying with long cycles, waiting to see what happens, I've got my fingers crossed for you all.
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Tizy, af is due for me on the 19th of this month.
> 
> Im having mixed feelings this cycle, one minute i think ohhh i might be, then the next i feel totally out. Might go into town tomorrow and stock back up on frers, since i used them all!
> 
> Tizy, you are due 2 days after mu birthday =D if i got pregnant this cycle, id be due on the 28th i think, but not geting my hopes up. I dont feel pregnant at all right now!
> Im up for the facebook group =)
> My email is [email protected] if anyone wants to add me, please do!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMurphy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, temp dropped a bit this morning, boo! Feeling out for sure, although af isnt due until monday so time will tell. I will be very surprisee if af doesnt come. Wish she would hurry up if shes coming!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Mrs M, I'm gonna look to set up a FB group for us Baby Dancers. Really hope you've caught your egg and don't worry about the late temp drop, it might be like mine and start rising tomorrow. Fingers crossed. xx
> 
> 
> 
> thisisme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice ladies - I would LOVE if it turns out to be O pain / spotting as my cycle would be half the length of the last one!!
> 
> With these wacky cycles I find it hard there being such a long time from one AF to another but having you all at different points in the cycle really keeps my mind off me!!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hello
> i used to have very irregular and long cycles, longest being about 95 days. i went on the pill to sort it and it seems to have helped for now.
> but i do have some words of hope for you, i conceived DS2 on CD61 of a 75 day cycle. so even if they are long doesnt mean it cant happen. i was really shocked and even said to the doctor iu didnt think i could get PG as i wasnt having periods, she said you dont need periods to OV and you only have to OV once to get pregnant :) so fingers crossed for you that you will catch the egg.
> 
> oh and to make it even more incredible that i conceived, DH lived 300 miles from me and i only saw him every other weekend (if i was lucky) and he just happened to visit when i OV'd i even said to him i might get pregnant as i was ov'ing (we'd been together 6 months) because i wasnt having periods we were not trying but not protecting thinking that we wouldnt get caught (even though deep down we both hoped)
> 
> amazing how its now taken us 3.5 years we live together BD all the time but no more babies lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Great advice there thisisme, so totally right, you don't need periods to get pregnant. Our bodies are very strange sometimes aren't they.
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Got my scan date through... 5th dec at 10.45am. Makes a changr as mine are normally in the afternoons so it drags!
> 
> Sooo 21 sleeps yayy!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yay Jadey, great that you're getting your scan before xmas! Have you announced the pregnancy to anyone yet? Whats your due date? x
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> 
> As for me, I'm just starting with some tiredness, and I know its only going to get worse. Not much else to report, I was going to do another FRER tomorrow, I don't know why, just to reassure myself I guess, then I think am I being silly and is it a waste. Panicing if anything happens to this one and then I've used all my tests and will have to buy again...I know thats a silly way to think. Hopefully everything will be fine. XxxClick to expand...

By my dates my due date is 16th June! Busy month for us as my bday is the 4th my ohs is the 2nd and my sisters is the 18th lol! Ill be having baba early though around 9th as ill be having a section... i think!


----------



## Tizy

Please send or post me your email address if you'd like to be added to the Facebook Baby Dancer Group. 

Once I get it set up I'll try to put a link in my signature Xxxx


----------



## Flyons

Hey tizy, 

Looks like we are due around the same time in July. Yep got my Bfp this morn!!! will add piccy later- so late to work! stick baby stick!


----------



## Tizy

Oh WOW WOW WOW Flyons, so happy for you! Congratulations. Our super lucky group just keeps on making those :bfp:s Xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats Flyons! sending you sticky vibes


----------



## thisisme

wow, congrats flyons....all these BFP's :D lucky lucky lucky!!

well im not sure what possesed me but i tested lol not due AF for about 10 days lol but it just crept up on me...teh impulse to test lol xx


----------



## LizzieJane

Yeah Flyons!!!! :dance: so happy for you!! 

Tizy, my temps went up and down once I was PG and it freaked me out so I stopped temping! 

Might join the FB group when I've told more people :) This weekend will tell my brother and next week one of my best friends. Then in two weeks the ILs - so nervous!!!!


----------



## LizzieJane

I'm so happy because of all the BFPs!!! Got the biggest smile on my face!! 

super lucky sticky baby dust to everyone testing soon :dust:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats flyons ! Xx


----------



## Tizy

Hopefully there will be many more :bfp: soon. 

Thisisme, that's what I was like and started testing at 7dpo! Silly really but it's hard not too when the urge takes you xxx

Lj re: The facebook group - I'll make it a closed group so none of the posts in the group will appear on normal FB (just on the group). 

If people request to join the group from BB I will vet them first. Lol. 

Xxx


----------



## LizzieJane

During the TWW I almost had to pee on a stick each morning purely so I could stop thinking 'what if...' and focus on my work!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> Hopefully there will be many more :bfp: soon.
> 
> Thisisme, that's what I was like and started testing at 7dpo! Silly really but it's hard not too when the urge takes you xxx
> 
> Lj re: The facebook group - I'll make it a closed group so none of the posts in the group will appear on normal FB (just on the group).
> 
> If people request to join the group from BB I will vet them first. Lol.
> 
> Xxx

[email protected] is my email!!! I'd love added Tizy!!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> Hopefully there will be many more :bfp: soon.
> 
> Thisisme, that's what I was like and started testing at 7dpo! Silly really but it's hard not too when the urge takes you xxx
> 
> Lj re: The facebook group - I'll make it a closed group so none of the posts in the group will appear on normal FB (just on the group).
> 
> If people request to join the group from BB I will vet them first. Lol.
> 
> Xxx

I am officially a baby dancer on FB!!! Everyone... give your email to Tizy and she will add you too!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tizy

edited



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Congratulation's hun, Hope you have a H&H9month's. x x x


----------



## Jadey121

Joined!!! xx


----------



## Jadey121

congrats flyons!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey Tizy, I just sent a request to join the group. 

Sorry I have been MIA recently, I took a little break from ttc. My husband and I still arent ttc yet but I still like to stalk these threads lol. 

We decided to hold off on ttc until I feel more confident in everything. I am still so worried about my husbands health issues and I want to lose some weight before we have a baby. 

I told my husband that I will be willing to start trying again when I am under 200 pounds so it will be a few months. 

That give me time to get into a better place emotionally as well as physically.


----------



## thisisme

ive joined, its lauren :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ive joined, jillian.mcneil =)

Well, i think im out. Still bfn at 13dpo, and have been having some af type cramps and just feels shes gona show soon! Not too disappointed, as im still pleased im having normal cycles so i know it will happen. Just gona have to try harder next month and hopefully get our bfp before xmas!
She should be arriving on monday so we will see if shes on time.

And congrats flyons =D xx


----------



## Tizy

Mrs M - Jillian I've added you. Don't be disheartened just yet, my AF was due last Monday and even in the Monday morning I got a bfn which turned into a positive on Monday aft! Plus your temps are still looking good. X

Lovely to see we have 7 Baby Dancers on FB. 

I was thinking Jessica, I know your not on FB but you could create an account and just use it to join us. It's just so much easier to post from ya phone using FB but I don't wanna miss anyone out. 

Hope we get some more of us join too. Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, But alway have problem's on facebook and I just can be bothered with people on there. Sorry hun. It's nothink to do with you's I promise, Just old friends and that. x x x


----------



## LizzieJane

Unfortunately I've had terrible problems with facebook too. people hacking into my account. a load of drama that I just can't deal with. 

Any whiff of anything on facebook and I am sure I'd get the same people tracking me on BnB and I really like being able to be myself here. 

I do have a second fb account, with just my very close friends on, that is (hopefully) well hidden. I might join under that at some point. 

Sorry xx


----------



## Tizy

I understand Jessica, but what I meant was don't have any friends on there just join our group, then you don't have to be bothered by people on there. Anyway it's up to you xxx

LJ I've made the group closed so your friends and family wouldn't even know you've joined the group. So come over when you're ready. Xx

I've been out all day visiting relatives, but stopped at Asda on the way home to buy more tests. I know I'm probs being paranoid but they're not getting darker. The CB Digis were sold out but ill hang on till next week to do that anyway by then It should say 3+ weeks. Fingers crossed anyway. I am super thirsty and weeing a lot but those are my only symptoms at the mo. Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

LizzieJane said:


> Unfortunately I've had terrible problems with facebook too. people hacking into my account. a load of drama that I just can't deal with.
> 
> Any whiff of anything on facebook and I am sure I'd get the same people tracking me on BnB and I really like being able to be myself here.
> 
> I do have a second fb account, with just my very close friends on, that is (hopefully) well hidden. I might join under that at some point.
> 
> Sorry xx

Thx hun, Totally know how you feel about FB. It's nothink to do with any of you on here, But like LizzieJane said It's nice to be able to be myself on here. x x x



Tizy said:


> I understand Jessica, but what I meant was don't have any friends on there just join our group, then you don't have to be bothered by people on there. Anyway it's up to you xxx
> 
> LJ I've made the group closed so your friends and family wouldn't even know you've joined the group. So come over when you're ready. Xx
> 
> I've been out all day visiting relatives, but stopped at Asda on the way home to buy more tests. I know I'm probs being paranoid but they're not getting darker. The CB Digis were sold out but ill hang on till next week to do that anyway by then It should say 3+ weeks. Fingers crossed anyway. I am super thirsty and weeing a lot but those are my only symptoms at the mo. Xxx

Thx hun, and I know went you ment sweetie, Last time I had a FB account I ended up deleting it after a day from getting private message's from people (problemed people.) & that was with a private account that only friend's could view. So I dont think I will go back. Sorry hun would have loaded to join But it was nice of you to do it for the girlie's with FB. x x x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Well AF got me this morning, and i didnt see her coming! Ohh well, on to december!

AF is due 16/17th december, and I should O on the 2nd/3rd.
Can you put my date down as the 15th december please Tizy?

Not actually feeling too bad about it though. Im still excited that my cycles are finally normal again! 

Do you think it matters that my leutal phase wasnt exactlynthe same this cycle? It was 14 days last time, and 13 this time. 

How are all our pregnant ladies doing?


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well AF got me this morning, and i didnt see her coming! Ohh well, on to december!
> 
> AF is due 16/17th december, and I should O on the 2nd/3rd.
> Can you put my date down as the 15th december please Tizy?
> 
> Not actually feeling too bad about it though. Im still excited that my cycles are finally normal again!
> 
> Do you think it matters that my leutal phase wasnt exactlynthe same this cycle? It was 14 days last time, and 13 this time.
> 
> How are all our pregnant ladies doing?

Sorry to hear Af got you hun, Big Hug's. x x x It dont matter your LP was a day shorter hun, It matter's if it your LP get's short (Example : LP 12- day's) and stay's that way. My cycle's used to have long LP16-18 day's now there to the dot dead on, 14 day's. But ovulation is a different matter, that's where I dont have a defo ov date cause it range's from 12-14 CD. Just look foward to trying to get that BFP for christmas. Fx'd you do hun. GL x x x


----------



## Tizy

Hey Mrs M sorry about AF. Everything crossed for an Xmas :bfp: for you. 

Well baby brain must be kicking in - went to a nearly new sale today to pick up a few bits for Roscoe but we arrived at 1pm as it was finishing!! I thought 1pm was a strange start time...other than that I have no news, just been doing a bit of cleaning to get on top for next week. 

My OH is off out to play poker tonight, can't say I'm bothered as he's been getting on my wick a bit today! Xxx


----------



## Flyons

Hey Ladies,

Thanks for all the well wishes. I've had a very busy weekend as my brother came to visit with his new GF. (She was lovely, unlike his last one, yay.)I decided I'm only going to tell my mom our news so hopefully my brother didn't catch on to my husband drinking the beer in front of me ;-) 

Sorry about AF Mrs- fx for your Christmas surprise.

So Tizy- I will join the fbook group once I get further along. I understand its private- but Facebook can get a little weird sometimes. 

So far feeling pretty good. Definitely more tired, and have a slight headache, but dh and I are over the moon. FX for sticky healthy baby!


----------



## baby1wanted

thisisme said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice ladies - I would LOVE if it turns out to be O pain / spotting as my cycle would be half the length of the last one!!
> 
> With these wacky cycles I find it hard there being such a long time from one AF to another but having you all at different points in the cycle really keeps my mind off me!!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> hello
> i used to have very irregular and long cycles, longest being about 95 days. i went on the pill to sort it and it seems to have helped for now.
> but i do have some words of hope for you, i conceived DS2 on CD61 of a 75 day cycle. so even if they are long doesnt mean it cant happen. i was really shocked and even said to the doctor iu didnt think i could get PG as i wasnt having periods, she said you dont need periods to OV and you only have to OV once to get pregnant :) so fingers crossed for you that you will catch the egg.
> 
> oh and to make it even more incredible that i conceived, DH lived 300 miles from me and i only saw him every other weekend (if i was lucky) and he just happened to visit when i OV'd i even said to him i might get pregnant as i was ov'ing (we'd been together 6 months) because i wasnt having periods we were not trying but not protecting thinking that we wouldnt get caught (even though deep down we both hoped)
> 
> amazing how its now taken us 3.5 years we live together BD all the time but no more babies lol xxClick to expand...

Thanks thisisme - good to hear your story, gives me hope!! I guess we just gotta keep BDing to catch that egg whenever it comes!! 



Jadey121 said:


> Got my scan date through... 5th dec at 10.45am. Makes a changr as mine are normally in the afternoons so it drags!
> 
> Sooo 21 sleeps yayy!!!

Oooh exciting!



IsaacRalph said:


> All fine here on cd 2 today, had horrible period pains in the night! Kinda happy as had a 28 day cycle after starting acupuncture! Try not to worry about your temp tizy your hormones will be having some major fluctuations right now Xx

Sorry AF got you IsaacRalph :hugs: Great news about your cycles though - DH and I have been talking about trying acupuncture in the new year to see if it sorts out my crazy cycles! 



Flyons said:


> Hey tizy,
> 
> Looks like we are due around the same time in July. Yep got my Bfp this morn!!! will add piccy later- so late to work! stick baby stick!

Fab news yay! :happydance: Hope you have a H&H 9 months :flower:



NDTaber9211 said:


> Hey Tizy, I just sent a request to join the group.
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA recently, I took a little break from ttc. My husband and I still arent ttc yet but I still like to stalk these threads lol.
> 
> We decided to hold off on ttc until I feel more confident in everything. I am still so worried about my husbands health issues and I want to lose some weight before we have a baby.
> 
> I told my husband that I will be willing to start trying again when I am under 200 pounds so it will be a few months.
> 
> That give me time to get into a better place emotionally as well as physically.

Brave but wise decision NDTaber - hope you are able to get back to TTC soon :hugs:



MrsMurphy2Be said:


> Well AF got me this morning, and i didnt see her coming! Ohh well, on to december!
> 
> AF is due 16/17th december, and I should O on the 2nd/3rd.
> Can you put my date down as the 15th december please Tizy?
> 
> Not actually feeling too bad about it though. Im still excited that my cycles are finally normal again!
> 
> Do you think it matters that my leutal phase wasnt exactlynthe same this cycle? It was 14 days last time, and 13 this time.
> 
> How are all our pregnant ladies doing?

Sorry AF got you hun, good news about your cycles though! :hugs:

Sorry been MIA for a few days, been busy busy
I have been getting an awful lot of pain this week which means either I'm ovulating and will have a normal cycle length (yay! :happydance:) or my endo is getting worse (boo! :cry:). Guess we'll wait and see, have been BDing just in case but tbh am preparing to be heading for more surgery when we see my gynaecologist next month :-(
Hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## Tizy

hey Baby1, all OK here, nothing to report really. I seem to be having very few symptoms which is a little worrying, although i never had many with my son either..... trying to relax and not worry too much. 

Its gone very quiet in here....Xxxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hey ladies :) had a routine appt today my midwife says that ny uterus feels more like im 10/11 weeks rather than 8/9 but we will find out for sure when i go for my first ultrasound next Wednesday :) im so ansy i just can't wait to see my little peanut.

how is everyone else doing? try not to worry to much tizy i didn't have a symptom other than sore boobs until almost 7 weeks then bam lovely ms kicked in :dohh:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun great news about the baby. Hope the scan goes great hun. Hope to see pic's to. x x x


----------



## Jadey121

Still no ms here! maybe i am one of the lucky ones! 
Paw - when i went into hossy at 6 weeks to be checked over the consultant felt my stomach and she had her fingers in side me (ouch!!!) she said oh your more like 8-9 weeks so i pooped myself thinking did i not have a chemical last month!! Had the scan and she was incorrect which tbh im glad as i so upset with what had happened. Anyway turned out i was bang on my own dates lol.

So jealous your having your scan next weds!!! Get some great pics and show. us! My scan is 5th Dec now which seems agesss away!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh yes consider yourself extremely lucky to not have ms :) Im like you Im pretty set on my dates i may be off by a day or two but i don't believe Im off by much. 


and i will Def share some pics :) my doctors office typically gets great shots so Im hoping we get some awesome pictures to share :) 

anyone have any holiday plans? we are going to Orlando for thanksgiving staying in a nice condo Im super excited to get away and then this Saturday we are going to Disney world to celebrate my baby sisters birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Ciaramystic

All these BFP's... Congrats!!! This girl is jealous... hopefully I'll be joining you all soon!!! Still waiting for O' this cycle but judging by my cm it will be here in a week or less! So... I'm technically in a 3ww LOL!!! Crazy thing... I have been checking/charting my cm for MONTHS... This cycle I seem to have an abundance of it pre-O which I never had before so I'm hoping that means my body is back to normal after that horrible Depo and I'm a fertile myrtle... so FX'd the extra will help the swimmers reach their destination! Anyone have an abundance the cycle they conceived????


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Got Ultrasound Scan on the 13th Dec 12 Late evening. x x x

How are you ladie's? x x x


----------



## SmallTownGal

baby1wanted said:


> Thanks for your advice ladies - I would LOVE if it turns out to be O pain / spotting as my cycle would be half the length of the last one!!
> We BD'd a couple of days ago but last night DH had pulled back :-(
> Might make him suffer the pain today though! :haha:
> 
> Tizy - am so so happy for you, it's lovely news, hopefully one by one we'll start joining you pregnant ladies soon!
> 
> Going by my last cycle length my next testing date will be Dec 25th - will prob sneak a few HPTs in before then tho as my cycles are so irregular!
> 
> Was worried about SmallTownGal and BB - hope they're both doing ok. Esp BB as she'd had her chemical and didn't know whether it was lack of power or if she's feeling low. Anyway when they're both back here's some hugs for them! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Jessica - sounds like you got plenty BDing in so good luck!
> 
> Keeping FX'd for everyone in the 2WW and hoping this is your time.
> 
> With these wacky cycles I find it hard there being such a long time from one AF to another but having you all at different points in the cycle really keeps my mind off me!!
> 
> :flower:

Thanks for the :hugs:, I can really use some right now! :hugs::hugs:

Hello, all! :hugs2: Been gone a while. Initially I just got busy on holiday and then had to recuperate when I got back (I got laryngitis immediately upon my return). Then, without my consolation prize of not worrying about being PG while on holiday (because holiday is over) I felt overwhelmed by TTC (so overwhelmed I didn't feel like I could talk about it here on group), like I'd for sure be crushed each time I turn up not PG, from here on out, and so I desperately tried to find a way to avoid that (since I figured I can't take who knows how many months/years of that). I tried killing all hope, so that I'd already make my peace with not being PG this month (or ever), since that worked for school with exams (I'd study and do my best and expect the worse) but when I was finally able to kill my hope and get myself assuming that I'm just gonna have bad eggs or something (but I gotta try my best so I can say I tried my best), it was too depressing and threatened to send me spiraling down to deep depression, so then I had to try and resurrect at least some hope. I've tried pinning all my hopes on cycle 9 (my gyno says not to worry about further testing or being referred to an RE until then), but hope crept back in for this cycle and I took HPTs at 10dpo and 12dpo and now I've got my day-before-AF pre-AF spotting (I know AF is gonna officially get me tomorrow), so I'm out and I'm crushed. I just spent the last half hour or so crying into my keyboard.

I wish I could be all "whatever will be will be", but the only way I can see me achieving that is if I'm ambivalent about it, and I'm just not. There's nothing to do but grieve upon each AF and hope for next month, rinse-repeat, until it's time for more tests. Hopefully I can weather however many months of this TTC roller coaster it's gonna take until I'm PG or find out it's impossible.

Complicating matters is that we were in with a barely good try by sheer luck, this month, as we only got in four BD's, and I had to campaign for the last two (DH's spirit was willing but the flesh was not so much). DH's work has been stressing him terribly, and I initially worried that it was more than that, that he was bored with BD already (since it seemed he used to want to BD as a stress reliever) but we talked about it and apparently there is a stress threshold where it gets to a certain high level of stress that instead of wanting to relieve tension, he just feels fried. (I'm so ticked off at his workmates and bosses for piling on the stress, grrr. I would be even if we weren't TTC but esp. since we are!) I worry that the rest of the months will follow the same pattern and we won't be able to reliably get in good tries.

I wish I could shake the worry that it's just never going to happen, at least until I have a better reason to worry than sheer "wouldn't that be my luck" paranoia. But wouldn't that just be my luck, that I'm going to have bad eggs or something, after all. :( 

Care to help me with a reality check, ladies?

Reasons not to worry, I guess:

-It's only cycle 3. Supposedly the average time it takes is 6 months and up to a year is normal.

- 34 isn't _that_ old yet and supposedly nearly all still have good eggs at this age and the vast majority have good eggs until at least 38 (after which it varies from woman to woman), even thought I guess the amount of good eggs decreases since the odds decrease from 20% to 15% at my age, so it takes longer. But "takes longer" isn't "never".

- My gyno exam went well and he didn't seem worried. I showed him my charts and he said I was ovulating (even during that month I missed my surge - I guess the temp shift really did solidly indicate O as FF thought). He kept asking me if I was on Clomid (I guess that's a good sign, idk) and seeing my charts halted any fears he would have had about my ovulation due to my being rather furry (I hadn't shaved while I was sick and saw him shortly after getting back) since that can be a sign of PCOS. He also raved about my very healthy looking cervix, so that's good. He said that "it's probably just a matter of time" till I'm PG and that if I'm not in 9 months then he'll order some tests/refer me for them (I can't remember which).

- I'm already on prenatals, so that should help my health and my chances, I guess

- My health appears to genuinely be improved (all my hair is growing back and is nearly all grown back now, after having lost 50% of it during the time I was very ill)

- Research indicates that reactive hypoglycemia (which I have) doesn't effect fertility (and my Nana has it and she was super fertile, and my dad has it and was super fertile as well)

Reasons to worry:

- DH is definitely overweight, and that can affect sperm (but we can't get an SA until at least 9 months)

- I was in bad health for 5 years, even if I'm not now, and I worry that it could have possibly permanently damaged my egg supply or ovaries or something

- I worry that I have endo because I've always had really bad period cramps and they are in my back and legs as well. Both my mom and grandma had endo (grandma even had to have a hysterectomy). But both have also been PG twice (my mom lost her first one due to an rh factor, and grandma carried both to term).

- With the miraculous cure of the vestibulitis after the hormone treatments that helped me get healthy again so that my body could get back to good health and my reproductive system could reboot and start making the proper hormones again (as far as I and the doctors can tell without fertility testing), I wonder if asking for a another miracle is too much. I was already super lucky to be cured, and it seems to much to hope that I would be lucky with conception.

- I worry that my hormones might still not be quite right, since some of them (the estrogen and testosterone) were on the lower end of normal before. Maybe they aren't fixed good enough.

- Fertility doesn't increase with age, and I worry that if I ever had a prime, I passed it already, and I'm one of those unlucky people who have bad eggs already at 34

- When I'm not hopeful, I have a bad feeling about my chances, and feel silly for getting my hopes up, esp when I get a BFN or AF

So, that's how I'm feeling right now. I'll talk about my Disney World vacation later, if some of you would like.

Big hugs and condolences to BB, for the chemical PG! :( :hug: I'm so sorry to hear about that! :(

And big congrats to Tizy and Flyons on there BFP's!!! :happydance::flower::baby: H & H 9 months to you both!

Tizy, I'll let you know my next estimated testing date as soon as AF officially arrives.

Dust to all :dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah smalltowngal sounds like you've been going through a right tough time - here's some more hugs for you! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm nearly at month 10 TTC (have endo already so knew I would have some problems and also have had irregular cycles since coming off BCP)
When I came off BCP I knew I was very unlikely to 'catch' straight away and I honestly set myself to trying to ignore it for 12 months, figured if by 12 months nothing had happened I'd seek help from my gynaecologist. 

But in reality I did what I guess a lot of women do - secretly hope for the best and think I'd defy the odds and get pregnant straight away.

Cycle 3 TTC (which is where I think you are now?) was by far the hardest for me - it's the cycle where I suddenly realised that things weren't just happening but that I also had a way to go before I'd get help. Had a similar crisis where I wasn't sure I could carry on - I just wanted my baby right then and couldn't face the idea of going any more months with AF arriving. At similar time DH had to go on some tablets for a little while which stopped him reaching climax (sorry TMI!) so our chances had dropped further

Anyhow to cut my rambling short what I'm trying to say is that I've been where you've been and at a similar point in our TTC journey. And it has gotten easier. I'm still gutted everytime AF arrives and have a good cry with DH but then by the time she's gone I'm excited about the next cycle. Plus each cycle I've got closer to my gynae appt (6th Dec) so I've managed to push some of my thinking onto the appointment and what will happen from that point - not just all on TTC right this moment if you know what I mean

Hope some of that made sense and that things become a bit easier for you like they have done for me, we're all here to support you and welcome back! 
Oooh and do tell us about you holiday :thumbup:

:flower::dust::flower:


----------



## SmallTownGal

baby1wanted said:


> Ah smalltowngal sounds like you've been going through a right tough time - here's some more hugs for you!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm nearly at month 10 TTC (have endo already so knew I would have some problems and also have had irregular cycles since coming off BCP)
> When I came off BCP I knew I was very unlikely to 'catch' straight away and I honestly set myself to trying to ignore it for 12 months, figured if by 12 months nothing had happened I'd seek help from my gynaecologist.
> 
> But in reality I did what I guess a lot of women do - secretly hope for the best and think I'd defy the odds and get pregnant straight away.
> 
> Cycle 3 TTC (which is where I think you are now?) was by far the hardest for me - it's the cycle where I suddenly realised that things weren't just happening but that I also had a way to go before I'd get help. Had a similar crisis where I wasn't sure I could carry on - I just wanted my baby right then and couldn't face the idea of going any more months with AF arriving. At similar time DH had to go on some tablets for a little while which stopped him reaching climax (sorry TMI!) so our chances had dropped further
> 
> Anyhow to cut my rambling short what I'm trying to say is that I've been where you've been and at a similar point in our TTC journey. And it has gotten easier. I'm still gutted everytime AF arrives and have a good cry with DH but then by the time she's gone I'm excited about the next cycle. Plus each cycle I've got closer to my gynae appt (6th Dec) so I've managed to push some of my thinking onto the appointment and what will happen from that point - not just all on TTC right this moment if you know what I mean
> 
> Hope some of that made sense and that things become a bit easier for you like they have done for me, we're all here to support you and welcome back!
> Oooh and do tell us about you holiday :thumbup:
> 
> :flower::dust::flower:

Thanks so much for the hugs and understanding! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It's a real comfort to know that someone else understands what I'm going through right now, and that it got easier. Thank you so much for sharing your experience. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's so hard to wait for that gyno appt (it's in April for me), esp since this is my last year before I hit 35 and if I needed IVF or something this would be the best time, but there's no way I can get it while I'm 34, because insurance won't approve it until a year after trying when you are under 35 and there will be more hoops to jump through (testing and maybe other things to try) even if I wind up needing it - [Eeyore/ which i probably will /Eeyore]. I'll either get PG on my own here at 34 or wind up having whatever needs done when I'm 35 or older.

I hope I feel more hopeful once AF is through and I head into my next fertile cycle. DH says that I got this depressed and hopeless the last two cycles at AF, as well, so hopefully it will pass and will even get easier like it did for you. I wish I was 10 years younger, so I'd worry less (since my mom and grandma got PG around the mid twenties with definite endo).

I hope we both get that BFP soon, esp you since you've been trying longer! :dust: At least your appt is coming up very soon! Hopefully there will be something easy to do to try and speed things along, for you.

I need to force myself to eat something now (felt so depressed and hopeless today that I've hardly eaten) and then I'll give the scoop on my Disney/Orlando holiday. ;)


----------



## LizzieJane

oh smalltowngal and baby1wanted, I am so sorry that your TTC journeys have been so hard. I am praying that this will change for you both in the next few months :hugs:

I know that I had a bit of a miracle bean, but before then watching one month turn into two, then turn into three with no ovulation and no AF. I felt utterly hopeless and like it would never happen. But it did, and it definitely will for you :hugs:

Ciaramystic, I didn't have a lot of CM really, but I am sure it is a good thing, lots of :dust: to you

xxx


----------



## Flyons

Ohh Smalltown and baby1- wish I could give you the biggest real sister hug, but an internet hug will have to do. :hugs:

The good news is your in the right place and vent all you need to until you're both feeling better. TTC is so stressful it's rediculous, but at least we live in an age, where if it isn't happening naturally we have lots of options to start our families. I'm sending you both tons and tons of:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SmallTownGal

AF is officially here with very light but occasionally clotty flow. I feel feverish and headachey and bleh. :af: As soon as I'm a bit more cheerful, so I can gush about it properly, I'll have some lovely Disney/Orlando holiday stories for you. :flower:

Tizy, my new estimated testing date for Dec. is 12/24/12, assuming I have another 33 day cycle. Hoping for a Christmas miracle [-o&lt; , or I'll be crying on Christmas. :sad2: :wacko:

I've got a new little ticker counting down until I can sched my April gyno appt (you can't sched more than 3 months in advance, there). Hopefully that'll give me something to look forward to.

I'd be fine waiting a year or whatever to get PG, if I just knew for sure I would get PG. That's what makes it so hard for me - the uncertainty of not just when but if.
https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l5ubrc6oC51qzlu28o1_500.jpg



LizzieJane said:


> oh smalltowngal and baby1wanted, I am so sorry that your TTC journeys have been so hard. I am praying that this will change for you both in the next few months :hugs:
> 
> I know that I had a bit of a miracle bean, but before then watching one month turn into two, then turn into three with no ovulation and no AF. I felt utterly hopeless and like it would never happen. But it did, and it definitely will for you :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Thank you so much for the prayers and encouragement, Lizzie! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'll keep you and your miracle bean in my prayers, as well. :flower:

I hope you (and my DH, who feels confident that it's just a matter of time) are right, and it definitely will happen. It feels good to know that others are having confident feelings, even if I'm not at the moment (before I had my first setback of late ovulation, I felt confident that it would happen eventually, at least...that little setback just unraveled my confidence, like pulling a thread on a sweater.)


----------



## SmallTownGal

Flyons said:


> Ohh Smalltown and baby1- wish I could give you the biggest real sister hug, but an internet hug will have to do. :hugs:
> 
> The good news is your in the right place and vent all you need to until you're both feeling better. TTC is so stressful it's rediculous, but at least we live in an age, where if it isn't happening naturally we have lots of options to start our families. I'm sending you both tons and tons of:dust::dust::dust:

Aw, thanks so much! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, I'm so thankful to have a good group to come to - I never thought TTC would be this stressful, but it sure is! Like you say, at least we live in an age with lots of options, so I'm thankful for that, as well. I've been trying to think of what it would be like to be ttc in past ages, and it does make me feel a bit better.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Smalltowngirl & baby1wanted, It's totally hard work girlie's. I guess for me it's different cause im alot younger. But we all feel for each other and are here for each other. Iv been TC for nearly 3 year's. It's over whelming. Emotion's are sky high. I could cry over sometihnk so silly lol, But Inside im stronger, from being on BnB, learning about Fertility and Infertility. I know a lot. Like when People say there fine about AF arriving, It's just a front and deep down there's that ach and heart break that this cycle wasn't that BFP cycle. We all hit that brick wall but well get straight back to it after. Girlie's FX'd your BFP's come very soon & Big Hug's. x x x

Smalltowngirl, Totally gutted AF has got you. Big Hug's sweetie. x x x


----------



## baby1wanted

You ladies are all truly wonderful - brought a smile to my face and a little tear to my eye that we get so much support :flower:
Smalltowngal my AF essentials are chocolate, wine, a weepy film, magazined, DH doing cooking and cleaning then I pick myself up, dust myself off and start the BDing all over again! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Smalltowngirl & baby1wanted, It's totally hard work girlie's. I guess for me it's different cause im alot younger. But we all feel for each other and are here for each other. Iv been TC for nearly 3 year's. It's over whelming. Emotion's are sky high. I could cry over sometihnk so silly lol, But Inside im stronger, from being on BnB, learning about Fertility and Infertility. I know a lot. Like when People say there fine about AF arriving, It's just a front and deep down there's that ach and heart break that this cycle wasn't that BFP cycle. We all hit that brick wall but well get straight back to it after. Girlie's FX'd your BFP's come very soon & Big Hug's. x x x
> 
> Smalltowngirl, Totally gutted AF has got you. Big Hug's sweetie. x x x

Thank you so much for the Big Hugs and whatnot! :hugs::hugs::hugs: FX'd you get your BFP soon, too (esp after so long)!



baby1wanted said:


> You ladies are all truly wonderful - brought a smile to my face and a little tear to my eye that we get so much support :flower:
> Smalltowngal my AF essentials are chocolate, wine, a weepy film, magazined, DH doing cooking and cleaning then I pick myself up, dust myself off and start the BDing all over again! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sounds like a good plan. ;) I've been alternating between 'drama's that make me feel grateful I'm not having as hard a time as the characters in them' and comedies. And DH as been mercifully doing some cleaning and cooking for me <3, since AF + sinus ick is kinda kicking my butt.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome and Thx Hun. x x x


----------



## Tizy

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on for ages, been busy at work etc. 



ProudArmyWife said:


> Hey ladies :) had a routine appt today my midwife says that ny uterus feels more like im 10/11 weeks rather than 8/9 but we will find out for sure when i go for my first ultrasound next Wednesday :) im so ansy i just can't wait to see my little peanut.
> 
> how is everyone else doing? try not to worry to much tizy i didn't have a symptom other than sore boobs until almost 7 weeks then bam lovely ms kicked in :dohh:

PAW wow I can't believe you're getting your scan, I really wish mine was sooner. Still no symptoms....Lol



Jadey121 said:


> Still no ms here! maybe i am one of the lucky ones!
> Paw - when i went into hossy at 6 weeks to be checked over the consultant felt my stomach and she had her fingers in side me (ouch!!!) she said oh your more like 8-9 weeks so i pooped myself thinking did i not have a chemical last month!! Had the scan and she was incorrect which tbh im glad as i so upset with what had happened. Anyway turned out i was bang on my own dates lol.
> 
> So jealous your having your scan next weds!!! Get some great pics and show. us! My scan is 5th Dec now which seems agesss away!

Jadey, 5th Dec is SOON! Great stuff, can't wait to start seeing some piccys. 



Ciaramystic said:


> All these BFP's... Congrats!!! This girl is jealous... hopefully I'll be joining you all soon!!! Still waiting for O' this cycle but judging by my cm it will be here in a week or less! So... I'm technically in a 3ww LOL!!! Crazy thing... I have been checking/charting my cm for MONTHS... This cycle I seem to have an abundance of it pre-O which I never had before so I'm hoping that means my body is back to normal after that horrible Depo and I'm a fertile myrtle... so FX'd the extra will help the swimmers reach their destination! Anyone have an abundance the cycle they conceived????

Hey Ciara, I was so like that before my bfp, it will happen soon enough hun, 3 ww Lol...totally chart stalking you at the mo. :dust: to you X



SmallTownGal said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice ladies - I would LOVE if it turns out to be O pain / spotting as my cycle would be half the length of the last one!!
> We BD'd a couple of days ago but last night DH had pulled back :-(
> Might make him suffer the pain today though! :haha:
> 
> Tizy - am so so happy for you, it's lovely news, hopefully one by one we'll start joining you pregnant ladies soon!
> 
> Going by my last cycle length my next testing date will be Dec 25th - will prob sneak a few HPTs in before then tho as my cycles are so irregular!
> 
> Was worried about SmallTownGal and BB - hope they're both doing ok. Esp BB as she'd had her chemical and didn't know whether it was lack of power or if she's feeling low. Anyway when they're both back here's some hugs for them! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Jessica - sounds like you got plenty BDing in so good luck!
> 
> Keeping FX'd for everyone in the 2WW and hoping this is your time.
> 
> With these wacky cycles I find it hard there being such a long time from one AF to another but having you all at different points in the cycle really keeps my mind off me!!
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Thanks for the :hugs:, I can really use some right now! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hello, all! :hugs2: Been gone a while. Initially I just got busy on holiday and then had to recuperate when I got back (I got laryngitis immediately upon my return). Then, without my consolation prize of not worrying about being PG while on holiday (because holiday is over) I felt overwhelmed by TTC (so overwhelmed I didn't feel like I could talk about it here on group), like I'd for sure be crushed each time I turn up not PG, from here on out, and so I desperately tried to find a way to avoid that (since I figured I can't take who knows how many months/years of that). I tried killing all hope, so that I'd already make my peace with not being PG this month (or ever), since that worked for school with exams (I'd study and do my best and expect the worse) but when I was finally able to kill my hope and get myself assuming that I'm just gonna have bad eggs or something (but I gotta try my best so I can say I tried my best), it was too depressing and threatened to send me spiraling down to deep depression, so then I had to try and resurrect at least some hope. I've tried pinning all my hopes on cycle 9 (my gyno says not to worry about further testing or being referred to an RE until then), but hope crept back in for this cycle and I took HPTs at 10dpo and 12dpo and now I've got my day-before-AF pre-AF spotting (I know AF is gonna officially get me tomorrow), so I'm out and I'm crushed. I just spent the last half hour or so crying into my keyboard.
> 
> I wish I could be all "whatever will be will be", but the only way I can see me achieving that is if I'm ambivalent about it, and I'm just not. There's nothing to do but grieve upon each AF and hope for next month, rinse-repeat, until it's time for more tests. Hopefully I can weather however many months of this TTC roller coaster it's gonna take until I'm PG or find out it's impossible.
> 
> Complicating matters is that we were in with a barely good try by sheer luck, this month, as we only got in four BD's, and I had to campaign for the last two (DH's spirit was willing but the flesh was not so much). DH's work has been stressing him terribly, and I initially worried that it was more than that, that he was bored with BD already (since it seemed he used to want to BD as a stress reliever) but we talked about it and apparently there is a stress threshold where it gets to a certain high level of stress that instead of wanting to relieve tension, he just feels fried. (I'm so ticked off at his workmates and bosses for piling on the stress, grrr. I would be even if we weren't TTC but esp. since we are!) I worry that the rest of the months will follow the same pattern and we won't be able to reliably get in good tries.
> 
> I wish I could shake the worry that it's just never going to happen, at least until I have a better reason to worry than sheer "wouldn't that be my luck" paranoia. But wouldn't that just be my luck, that I'm going to have bad eggs or something, after all. :(
> 
> Care to help me with a reality check, ladies?
> 
> Reasons not to worry, I guess:
> 
> -It's only cycle 3. Supposedly the average time it takes is 6 months and up to a year is normal.
> 
> - 34 isn't _that_ old yet and supposedly nearly all still have good eggs at this age and the vast majority have good eggs until at least 38 (after which it varies from woman to woman), even thought I guess the amount of good eggs decreases since the odds decrease from 20% to 15% at my age, so it takes longer. But "takes longer" isn't "never".
> 
> - My gyno exam went well and he didn't seem worried. I showed him my charts and he said I was ovulating (even during that month I missed my surge - I guess the temp shift really did solidly indicate O as FF thought). He kept asking me if I was on Clomid (I guess that's a good sign, idk) and seeing my charts halted any fears he would have had about my ovulation due to my being rather furry (I hadn't shaved while I was sick and saw him shortly after getting back) since that can be a sign of PCOS. He also raved about my very healthy looking cervix, so that's good. He said that "it's probably just a matter of time" till I'm PG and that if I'm not in 9 months then he'll order some tests/refer me for them (I can't remember which).
> 
> - I'm already on prenatals, so that should help my health and my chances, I guess
> 
> - My health appears to genuinely be improved (all my hair is growing back and is nearly all grown back now, after having lost 50% of it during the time I was very ill)
> 
> - Research indicates that reactive hypoglycemia (which I have) doesn't effect fertility (and my Nana has it and she was super fertile, and my dad has it and was super fertile as well)
> 
> Reasons to worry:
> 
> - DH is definitely overweight, and that can affect sperm (but we can't get an SA until at least 9 months)
> 
> - I was in bad health for 5 years, even if I'm not now, and I worry that it could have possibly permanently damaged my egg supply or ovaries or something
> 
> - I worry that I have endo because I've always had really bad period cramps and they are in my back and legs as well. Both my mom and grandma had endo (grandma even had to have a hysterectomy). But both have also been PG twice (my mom lost her first one due to an rh factor, and grandma carried both to term).
> 
> - With the miraculous cure of the vestibulitis after the hormone treatments that helped me get healthy again so that my body could get back to good health and my reproductive system could reboot and start making the proper hormones again (as far as I and the doctors can tell without fertility testing), I wonder if asking for a another miracle is too much. I was already super lucky to be cured, and it seems to much to hope that I would be lucky with conception.
> 
> - I worry that my hormones might still not be quite right, since some of them (the estrogen and testosterone) were on the lower end of normal before. Maybe they aren't fixed good enough.
> 
> - Fertility doesn't increase with age, and I worry that if I ever had a prime, I passed it already, and I'm one of those unlucky people who have bad eggs already at 34
> 
> - When I'm not hopeful, I have a bad feeling about my chances, and feel silly for getting my hopes up, esp when I get a BFN or AF
> 
> So, that's how I'm feeling right now. I'll talk about my Disney World vacation later, if some of you would like.
> 
> Big hugs and condolences to BB, for the chemical PG! :( :hug: I'm so sorry to hear about that! :(
> 
> And big congrats to Tizy and Flyons on there BFP's!!! :happydance::flower::baby: H & H 9 months to you both!
> 
> Tizy, I'll let you know my next estimated testing date as soon as AF officially arrives.
> 
> Dust to all :dust:Click to expand...

Hey SmalltownGal, long time no speak, I was concerned for you guys over in the US with hurricane Sandy etc, glad you're ok. We've still not heard from BB. I'm sorry you're feeling so down and out, just remember, although we can't be there we are here whenever you want to talk. I was starting to feel a little like you but please remember its still early days, I'm 35 and for my age the average time to conceive in 9 months....I was worrying about it and that it would take that long and just hoping that it wouldn't so I can sympathise. I've got everything crossed for you too X



baby1wanted said:


> Ah smalltowngal sounds like you've been going through a right tough time - here's some more hugs for you!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm nearly at month 10 TTC (have endo already so knew I would have some problems and also have had irregular cycles since coming off BCP)
> When I came off BCP I knew I was very unlikely to 'catch' straight away and I honestly set myself to trying to ignore it for 12 months, figured if by 12 months nothing had happened I'd seek help from my gynaecologist.
> 
> But in reality I did what I guess a lot of women do - secretly hope for the best and think I'd defy the odds and get pregnant straight away.
> 
> Cycle 3 TTC (which is where I think you are now?) was by far the hardest for me - it's the cycle where I suddenly realised that things weren't just happening but that I also had a way to go before I'd get help. Had a similar crisis where I wasn't sure I could carry on - I just wanted my baby right then and couldn't face the idea of going any more months with AF arriving. At similar time DH had to go on some tablets for a little while which stopped him reaching climax (sorry TMI!) so our chances had dropped further
> 
> Anyhow to cut my rambling short what I'm trying to say is that I've been where you've been and at a similar point in our TTC journey. And it has gotten easier. I'm still gutted everytime AF arrives and have a good cry with DH but then by the time she's gone I'm excited about the next cycle. Plus each cycle I've got closer to my gynae appt (6th Dec) so I've managed to push some of my thinking onto the appointment and what will happen from that point - not just all on TTC right this moment if you know what I mean
> 
> Hope some of that made sense and that things become a bit easier for you like they have done for me, we're all here to support you and welcome back!
> Oooh and do tell us about you holiday :thumbup:
> 
> :flower::dust::flower:

Hey baby1 - you've given fab advice there and great that you can share you're experiences. I'm sorry you're journey has been a long one, defo a good idea to focus yourself on your appointment and trying to get some answers and advice about how to move forward. We'll be here waiting with you tho, and hopefully not too much longer. Xx



LizzieJane said:


> oh smalltowngal and baby1wanted, I am so sorry that your TTC journeys have been so hard. I am praying that this will change for you both in the next few months :hugs:
> 
> I know that I had a bit of a miracle bean, but before then watching one month turn into two, then turn into three with no ovulation and no AF. I felt utterly hopeless and like it would never happen. But it did, and it definitely will for you :hugs:
> 
> Ciaramystic, I didn't have a lot of CM really, but I am sure it is a good thing, lots of :dust: to you
> 
> xxx

Hey LJ, loveley to hear from you, are you still doing alright? When is your scan? X



Flyons said:


> Ohh Smalltown and baby1- wish I could give you the biggest real sister hug, but an internet hug will have to do. :hugs:
> 
> The good news is your in the right place and vent all you need to until you're both feeling better. TTC is so stressful it's rediculous, but at least we live in an age, where if it isn't happening naturally we have lots of options to start our families. I'm sending you both tons and tons of:dust::dust::dust:

Hi Flyons, how are you feeling chick? X

----------------------------------------------------

I'm probs going to be a bit awol this next week as its Holly's and Roscoe's birthdays so I have a party of 25 teenagers to contend with one night and a family gathering on another day, plus work.....good job I'm not feeling much pregnancy tiredness yet!

Much love to everyone Xxxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

> Hey SmalltownGal, long time no speak, I was concerned for you guys over in the US with hurricane Sandy etc, glad you're ok. We've still not heard from BB. I'm sorry you're feeling so down and out, just remember, although we can't be there we are here whenever you want to talk. I was starting to feel a little like you but please remember its still early days, I'm 35 and for my age the average time to conceive in 9 months....I was worrying about it and that it would take that long and just hoping that it wouldn't so I can sympathise. I've got everything crossed for you too X

Thanks so much, Tizy! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Luckily, Sandy didn't affect us much where I am (didn't even blow any shingles off the roof, although it was stormy). Hope BB doesn't live in NY where it hit hard and is okay wherever she is.

I'm starting to feel better and more hopeful again, that it will happen eventually, now that AF is winding down. So hard being patient, though. Sure would be cool to get a Christmas BFP.


----------



## Ciaramystic

Woohoo! Pretty sure I o'd so I'm officially back in the 2ww!!! So excited... Really hopin this is our cycle! Crazy though... I O'd earlier then normal ??? Usually O cd 16-19 but looks like I did cd 14 this time. Really hopin it means this is my month!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Good luck, Ciaramystic! FX'd


----------



## Tizy

Ohhh good luck Ciara, keep us posted on any symptoms. How is everyone else doing, Jessica? Any :bfp:??? Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun for asking, Were all quite good here, Iv got a smile on my face so who care's. :D lol. Been most relaxed this cycle. Im still 100% sure AF will arrive tomorrow, But still Testing AM tomorrow. Then atleast the BFN with take away the shock and dissappointment of AF when it arrive's. x x x

How are you and the family & LittleBean Getting on? x x x


----------



## Tizy

Eagerly waiting to hear any news.......Yeh we're ok thanks. TBH I've put a bit much on my plate this week. Roscoe's birthday is next tuesday and we're having an open house on Sunday for friends and family so I've been desperately finishing the of the stairwell because you can see it when you walk in the house! And Its Holly's party on Friday, she'll be 15 and shes having loads of friends round, my friend is DJing for her so she's really excited, she also wants a birthday tea on Wednesday. So..... the painting is now done, but i still have two shifts at work to do and two birthday cakes to make!! 

After this week I'm defo taking it easy because I seem to be getting more tired than usual....other than that, all is well, no sickness thank goodness, but I never had any with Holly or Roscoe either Xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> Eagerly waiting to hear any news.......Yeh we're ok thanks. TBH I've put a bit much on my plate this week. Roscoe's birthday is next tuesday and we're having an open house on Sunday for friends and family so I've been desperately finishing the of the stairwell because you can see it when you walk in the house! And Its Holly's party on Friday, she'll be 15 and shes having loads of friends round, my friend is DJing for her so she's really excited, she also wants a birthday tea on Wednesday. So..... the painting is now done, but i still have two shifts at work to do and two birthday cakes to make!!
> 
> After this week I'm defo taking it easy because I seem to be getting more tired than usual....other than that, all is well, no sickness thank goodness, but I never had any with Holly or Roscoe either Xx

Glad to hear no sickness but you definitely need to take it easy after all of that!!!! :hugs: I ended up just having a random high temp, so still waitin on O'. :wacko: I was so disappointed but then I realized it gave us more chances to BD so then I was like woohoo!!! Blessing in disguise ??? I think so... :happydance: I've had pains in my right side that radiate across the front and through my back since yesterday morning so I'm pretty sure it's gonna happen today. I sure hope so... and hope one of the swimmers reaches it's destination, then the little bean sticks, then I can join Tizzy and the others with a BFP!!! Lot's of hoping and praying going on... I'm in my brother's wedding next December so I need my BFP soon otherwise I'm going to be huge during it LOL!!! Gotta have a few months to shed that baby weight...


----------



## LizzieJane

Good luck Ciaramystic! :dust: 

Goodness Tizy, you sound so busy! I have to schedule two naps a day at the moment or I can't keep up!!! 

It's been a bit of a chaotic week for us and little bean. DH has been referred for genetic counselling and I had high blood sugar results from my booking in tests. I had an urgent GTT test yesterday, spoke to the hospital this morning and the results were good - I am so relieved!!! One hurdle down! 

We have a dating scan tomorrow because my LMP was early August and the MW doesn't know what the make of that! Scared and excited!

xxxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

LizzieJane said:


> Good luck Ciaramystic! :dust:
> 
> Goodness Tizy, you sound so busy! I have to schedule two naps a day at the moment or I can't keep up!!!
> 
> It's been a bit of a chaotic week for us and little bean. DH has been referred for genetic counselling and I had high blood sugar results from my booking in tests. I had an urgent GTT test yesterday, spoke to the hospital this morning and the results were good - I am so relieved!!! One hurdle down!
> 
> We have a dating scan tomorrow because my LMP was early August and the MW doesn't know what the make of that! Scared and excited!
> 
> xxxx


goodluck with your scan tommorrow LizzieJane!

I have my first ultrasound tommorrow also. so excited to finally see my little peanut. I am totally with you on needing naps. Its kinda hard with a rambucious toddler running around though :sleep: sometimes i feel like a zombie chaing after her :haha:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Tizy said:


> Eagerly waiting to hear any news.......Yeh we're ok thanks. TBH I've put a bit much on my plate this week. Roscoe's birthday is next tuesday and we're having an open house on Sunday for friends and family so I've been desperately finishing the of the stairwell because you can see it when you walk in the house! And Its Holly's party on Friday, she'll be 15 and shes having loads of friends round, my friend is DJing for her so she's really excited, she also wants a birthday tea on Wednesday. So..... the painting is now done, but i still have two shifts at work to do and two birthday cakes to make!!
> 
> After this week I'm defo taking it easy because I seem to be getting more tired than usual....other than that, all is well, no sickness thank goodness, but I never had any with Holly or Roscoe either Xx

Sorry to hear you got alot on your plate hun, Bet you cant wait to rest. Great to hear no sickness. :D x x x



Ciaramystic said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Eagerly waiting to hear any news.......Yeh we're ok thanks. TBH I've put a bit much on my plate this week. Roscoe's birthday is next tuesday and we're having an open house on Sunday for friends and family so I've been desperately finishing the of the stairwell because you can see it when you walk in the house! And Its Holly's party on Friday, she'll be 15 and shes having loads of friends round, my friend is DJing for her so she's really excited, she also wants a birthday tea on Wednesday. So..... the painting is now done, but i still have two shifts at work to do and two birthday cakes to make!!
> 
> After this week I'm defo taking it easy because I seem to be getting more tired than usual....other than that, all is well, no sickness thank goodness, but I never had any with Holly or Roscoe either Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear no sickness but you definitely need to take it easy after all of that!!!! :hugs: I ended up just having a random high temp, so still waitin on O'. :wacko: I was so disappointed but then I realized it gave us more chances to BD so then I was like woohoo!!! Blessing in disguise ??? I think so... :happydance: I've had pains in my right side that radiate across the front and through my back since yesterday morning so I'm pretty sure it's gonna happen today. I sure hope so... and hope one of the swimmers reaches it's destination, then the little bean sticks, then I can join Tizzy and the others with a BFP!!! Lot's of hoping and praying going on... I'm in my brother's wedding next December so I need my BFP soon otherwise I'm going to be huge during it LOL!!! Gotta have a few months to shed that baby weight...Click to expand...

GL and FX'd x x x



LizzieJane said:


> Good luck Ciaramystic! :dust:
> 
> Goodness Tizy, you sound so busy! I have to schedule two naps a day at the moment or I can't keep up!!!
> 
> It's been a bit of a chaotic week for us and little bean. DH has been referred for genetic counselling and I had high blood sugar results from my booking in tests. I had an urgent GTT test yesterday, spoke to the hospital this morning and the results were good - I am so relieved!!! One hurdle down!
> 
> We have a dating scan tomorrow because my LMP was early August and the MW doesn't know what the make of that! Scared and excited!
> 
> xxxx

Sorry to hear your having a chaotic week. Hope your blood sugar level's drop hun. Glad to hear your result's back back good from the Urgent GTT Test. Cant wait to hear about your Scan app hun. x x x



ProudArmyWife said:


> LizzieJane said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Ciaramystic! :dust:
> 
> Goodness Tizy, you sound so busy! I have to schedule two naps a day at the moment or I can't keep up!!!
> 
> It's been a bit of a chaotic week for us and little bean. DH has been referred for genetic counselling and I had high blood sugar results from my booking in tests. I had an urgent GTT test yesterday, spoke to the hospital this morning and the results were good - I am so relieved!!! One hurdle down!
> 
> We have a dating scan tomorrow because my LMP was early August and the MW doesn't know what the make of that! Scared and excited!
> 
> xxxx
> 
> 
> goodluck with your scan tommorrow LizzieJane!
> 
> I have my first ultrasound tommorrow also. so excited to finally see my little peanut. I am totally with you on needing naps. Its kinda hard with a rambucious toddler running around though :sleep: sometimes i feel like a zombie chaing after her :haha:Click to expand...

Cant wait to hear about your Scan hun, And hopefully some Scan Pic's. :D x x x

*Happy Birthday To Me... LOL... CD27... BFN... AF No Show...*

Woke up this morning in a good mood. Did a test and got a BFN, But im good and waiting for AF, Atleast I wont feel as shitting now when AF show's her devil looking face. First sign of AF is Really tender Lower abdomen and cervix. Not feeling anythink ATM. x x x

As for my birthday had a great day, We (me, Fiance & DD) Went to my Mother's for the day, See my sister's, Brother and nethew which was nice, then came home, Got Honey settled Down, After she had dinner. Then My wonderful fiance cooked me a lovely steak meal https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif So For me Iv had a lovely day & 100% i'll have a lovely night. x x x


----------



## Tizy

Jessica - hApPy BiRtHdAy!!! So sorry I forgot, sounds like you had a great day! And still no AF!! Lets wait and see.....

LJ and PAW totally jel of your scans! How comes you both getting them do early?! I have to wait until 12weeks and that's not until 4th Jan!!! Ages away. Good luck and can't wait for pics xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx sweetie pie. x x x

CD1 Today For Me. x x x


----------



## LizzieJane

Happy Belated Birthday Jessica!!! Glad you had a lovely day xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Im in the US and my doctor does a dating scan to check on baby between 9-10 weeks and then one scan at 20 weeks to check organs and find out gender


----------



## Tizy

Ooooh LJ gorgeous Scan piccy! All was well I hope. 

PAW - let's see a piccy xx


----------



## LizzieJane

Yes :) I fear that I've lost my heart to a jelly baby <3 :cloud9:

Saw his/her little heartbeat and they were wriggling their hands and arms around. So amazing, I couldn't quite believe it!


----------



## Jadey121

aww cute pic LJ  
Well 7 more sleeps until my scan. Tbh im shitting myself i think im going to stop reading in the first tri esp in the june jitterbugs thread theres been so many losses in there :-( 
Its really bothering me that i have hardly any symptoms im worried that theres going to be something wrong. I just cant shake the feeling off. Im actually not looking forward to my scan once they tell me everything is ok ill enjoy it but im just stressing over it. 

Has anyone NOT had any sickness in any pregnancies? With my boys i was so ill i think thats whats worrying me!! 

Ugh sorry this post is such a downer post!!


----------



## LizzieJane

Jadey121 said:


> aww cute pic LJ
> Well 7 more sleeps until my scan. Tbh im shitting myself i think im going to stop reading in the first tri esp in the june jitterbugs thread theres been so many losses in there :-(
> Its really bothering me that i have hardly any symptoms im worried that theres going to be something wrong. I just cant shake the feeling off. Im actually not looking forward to my scan once they tell me everything is ok ill enjoy it but im just stressing over it.
> 
> Has anyone NOT had any sickness in any pregnancies? With my boys i was so ill i think thats whats worrying me!!
> 
> Ugh sorry this post is such a downer post!!

:hugs: really hope everything is ok at your scan :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Jadey121 said:


> aww cute pic LJ
> Well 7 more sleeps until my scan. Tbh im shitting myself i think im going to stop reading in the first tri esp in the june jitterbugs thread theres been so many losses in there :-(
> Its really bothering me that i have hardly any symptoms im worried that theres going to be something wrong. I just cant shake the feeling off. Im actually not looking forward to my scan once they tell me everything is ok ill enjoy it but im just stressing over it.
> 
> Has anyone NOT had any sickness in any pregnancies? With my boys i was so ill i think thats whats worrying me!!
> 
> Ugh sorry this post is such a downer post!!

Hun I'm feeling the same...but to let you know I've had two pregnancies with no sickness and everything absolutely fine! Two perfect babies. 

This pregnancy I'm only 6 weeks but I have no symptoms apart from increased urination, I'm not really even anymore tired. I'm concerned something's up. Need to stop reading in first tri too. I'm even thinking of trying to get an early scan somehow but don't want to lie. Xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Decided not to read in there until i get my scan! 
Ok im peeing for britain but like you im not even tired... think maybe its because im used to running around after two little monkeys anyway lol. 
Im sure its just the first trimester worries... once we have our scans we will worry about other things in the 2nd trimester... it never ends really does it lol. Ive got my two boys here with me and i worried throughout my pregnancy with them then once they were born and get older theres other worries... im going grey lmao!


----------



## Jadey121

Regarding an early scan.... not sure jow you could get one. Maybe see your doc and tell him your concerns although my docs are crap and i know they wouldnt do it for me. 
You could lie but id be worried that id jinx something :-\


----------



## ProudArmyWife

well my scan went really well :) saw my little peanut squiggling around it was def a relief and got to hear the hear beating at a strong 172bpm. really hoping this means i''l get my boy since dd's heartrate was always in the 140's
i can hope right :haha: also found out that i am actually a week earlier than i thought so i am only 9 weeks day :dohh: was excited to be 10 weeks :haha: oh well. New due date July 2nd!

heres a pic of my little bean :)
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-28 14.47.49-1.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, She or He is snug as a bug. How cute. Glad all went well. x x x


----------



## Jadey121

ProudArmyWife said:


> well my scan went really well :) saw my little peanut squiggling around it was def a relief and got to hear the hear beating at a strong 172bpm. really hoping this means i''l get my boy since dd's heartrate was always in the 140's
> i can hope right :haha: also found out that i am actually a week earlier than i thought so i am only 9 weeks day :dohh: was excited to be 10 weeks :haha: oh well. New due date July 2nd!
> 
> heres a pic of my little bean :)

aw its mad how detailed the baby is at 9 weeks!! Ive always been put back at scans... its annoying isnt it lol 
Glad all is well PAW  
When is your next scan? Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Jadey121 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> well my scan went really well :) saw my little peanut squiggling around it was def a relief and got to hear the hear beating at a strong 172bpm. really hoping this means i''l get my boy since dd's heartrate was always in the 140's
> i can hope right :haha: also found out that i am actually a week earlier than i thought so i am only 9 weeks day :dohh: was excited to be 10 weeks :haha: oh well. New due date July 2nd!
> 
> heres a pic of my little bean :)
> 
> aw its mad how detailed the baby is at 9 weeks!! Ive always been put back at scans... its annoying isnt it lol
> Glad all is well PAW
> When is your next scan? Are you finding out the sex?Click to expand...

i was put back with dd also its def annoying when you've been thinking your farther :dohh: but im just happy all is well. doc scared me for a min cause all he said was baby was still really small my heart was racing till he said there's the heart beating up until then i want to freak out on him lol i am not a fan of this particular doc though that's why i use the midwives in his practice. 

next scan will very sometime in February around 20 weeks abduction will for sure be finding out gender im to impatient not to :haha:


----------



## Jadey121

ill be finding out the sex too. i want to go private so technically i could find out in 3 weeks. Will have to try and get the oh to agree haha. 
Well this morning i have woken up to nose bleeds... like when you blow your nose. I remember i had that with my first! Lovely eh?!


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls, 

How is everyone?? I'm updating the front page and need some testing dates Xxx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> How is everyone?? I'm updating the front page and need some testing dates Xxx

Hi Tizy!!! I will be testing this Friday, Dec 7th at 10dpo then again Sunday, Dec 9th at 12dpo (if I don't get a BFP or AF by then). My AF is squirrely so not exactly sure when I'll be late. FF says Sunday is when it's due. 

I am currently 6dpo and the only "symptoms" I have are weird cm and a headache. Thought I was getting a cold yesterday but am fine today... must have been the weather going fro 30's to almost 70 in the span of a day. I usually have tons of symptoms by now so I am hoping my lack of symptoms is a good thing!!! How is everyone else in the tww doing??? How are all the mommas to be???


----------



## Jadey121

Bit quiet in here lately. Hope everyone is busy bd'ing lol. 
Good luck on testing day Ciara! I had a stuffy nose and cold symptoms before i got my bfp! Did actually think af was going to arrive as i had awful af style cramps!

Well scan day for me tomorrow at 10.45am. Nervous isnt the word. Praying everything is ok! x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ooo goodluck at your scan! hope everything goes perfectly for you :) 

Today is my 10 weeks woo back into the double digits after being put back a week :haha:

hope all are well and we see more :bfp:s soon


----------



## Ciaramystic

My temps have flat lined ??? Thought it was the therm so both yesterday and today I waited about 10 minutes and took it again and it went up. So... def not the therm. Never had this happen before LOL!!! Thought for sure I was out because of it, but then did some google research (best kind)! Quite a few women got their BFP's after a post O' flat line cycle. Not having any of the normal pre-af signs so guess it's still wait and see... So weird!!!


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

I've not posted on here because I didn't think it'd be fair but just to fill you in briefly, after not having any symptoms really the last week I've been really down and depressed, my hormones obviously! I've been crying so much, never been so emotional in any pregnancy before. Anyway I went to see the doctor because I'd not been sleeping well either and she's booked me for an early scan....it's tomorrow at 10.55am - so same time as Leanne! I'm extremely nervous because part of my feeling gown is through worrying about my little bean. 

PAW congrats for double figures!

Ciara your temps look great, I've seen lots of charts flat line so don't worry, can't wait for you to test. 

How are our other baby dancers doing? Who's in the TWW? 

Anybody else fancy joining our FB group yet? Xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Tizy im sure everything will be fine with us just the stupid hormones! I had zero symptoms at my 7 week scan and there was a baby fluttering around so hopefully we will be posting piccys of our beans tomorrow! Bed early for me so tomorrow comes quickly lol x


----------



## Jadey121

Hey all.

Scan went well!!! Was in there for ages as the baby wouldnt stop moving! Everything looks fab and ive gained a day so now due 15th June! Any guesses on the gender:flower:

Tizy i hope your scan went well hun. Update when you can xoxox
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-05 12.01.34.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3









2012-12-05 11.37.40.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ProudArmyWife

aww lovely pics Jadey! Im gonna guess girl but im not good at these things :haha:
you got some awesome pictures. part of me wishes my first scan would have been a little later so baby looked more baby like :haha: but i was in need of the reassurance so probably for the best. Now just counting down till 20 weeks :thumbsup:

Tizy hope everything went well at your scan


----------



## Tizy

Just a quick update. Scan didn't go well. I had a missed miscarriage probably last week as the sac only measured 6 weeks. I'm so completely gutted and now have to decide whether to wait for natural bleeding (as I've had none so far) medical management (pills) or a d&c. Just goes to show how much you should rely on maternal instincts.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. They've taken my bloods as they just want to rule out ectopic pregnancy. I have to ring back later for the results. 

Jadey congrats Hun, so pleased for you. Xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Oh hun im so sorry. Did they see a hb or anything? Maybe its too early to see anything? Not too sure on these things but i would see of they could re scan in a week or so to be 100% sure? 
Big hugs to you xxx


----------



## Tizy

No there was nothing at all. No fetal pole, no yolk sac just an empty sac, looks like it stopped progressing last week or so. I just know there's no baby. It doesn't feel right. My bloods should confirm what's happened. I have to phone them at 6pm. X


----------



## ProudArmyWife

oh Tizy im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> No there was nothing at all. No fetal pole, no yolk sac just an empty sac, looks like it stopped progressing last week or so. I just know there's no baby. It doesn't feel right. My bloods should confirm what's happened. I have to phone them at 6pm. X

Oh I am so sorry!!! :hugs: :cry: I can't even imagine how you are feeling. Definitely have to trust your instincts though... You knew something wasn't right. :hugs:


----------



## LizzieJane

oh Tizy, thre are no words for how sorry I am :hugs: :cry:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, been a bit awol recently - with my long cycles I have a very long wait to ovulate each month so try not to get too obsessed with TTC in that period - it's longer for me than the 2WW!

Tizy - just wanted to send you a HUGE hug, am so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Congrats to the ladies who've had successful scans - lovely looking babies growing :thumbup:

See the gynaecologist tomorrow so hopefully get started on the dreaded route of fertility testing.....

:flower:


----------



## LizzieJane

good luck with the gynae tomorrow baby1wanted :hugs:


----------



## robinson380

oh Tizy....so sorry! :hugs: When I had my mc at 9w I opted for the D&C b/c that is what the dr's suggested. Do whatever feels right for you. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## LizzieJane

I can't believe you are 17 weeks Robinson! It feels like just yesterday you got your BFP. Are you having a gender scan. Hope all is well :flower:


----------



## robinson380

LizzieJane said:


> I can't believe you are 17 weeks Robinson! It feels like just yesterday you got your BFP. Are you having a gender scan. Hope all is well :flower:

I have gender scan on 12/18 but at the NT scan the tech saw a "structure" as she put it. So I am about 75% sure I am having a boy :)


----------



## LizzieJane

awww a bouncing baby boy! congratulations!! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm so sorry tizzy :(


----------



## Tizy

Girls, the consultant rang and my bloods have come back at 13,000miu which is good for 7 weeks & defo pregnant, they are concerned about ectopic but I really can't see it being that. Do you think there is any chance the sonographer made a mistake? I've got to have bloods done again on Friday and rescan Monday probably, I can't stand this limbo. If its over I just want it to be over. The consultant did also mention blighted ovum. I think I'm just getting my hopes up, because I know my dates are right....I am 7 weeks and sac only measuring 6 with nothing in it. Xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi Tizy - so sorry again that you're going through this. Just my thoughts but:
If there's a sac in your womb then does that not mean that your egg got down there rather than being an ectopic?? And your numbers are definitely good....
If I were you hold on in the limbo and wait for your scan in a week - I have 2 lovely nephews who were 'empty sacs and you need a d&c' on the first scan.
Keeping everythin crossed for you xx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jadey121

Im not sure Hannah but id get the scan to make sure that it wasnt a mistake. 
Levels are good though... if it was eptopic wouldnt there be pain along with spotting? 
My advice isnt much help as im not too sure on these things xxx


----------



## Tizy

The consultant said that apparently there can be a sudo-sac in an ectopic pregnancy?! Which you would normal see in the womb. Xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Tizy said:


> The consultant said that apparently there can be a sudo-sac in an ectopic pregnancy?! Which you would normal see in the womb. Xxx

Yeah that's correct hun I've sent you fb reply! Contact me if you need any advice xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I wish i had some advice tizy :hugs: i hope things turn around for the good. so sorry your having to go through this


----------



## Tizy

Hello everyone, 

ok so I go back today to have my bloods taken again, then hopefully they should be able to have more of an idea about whats going on. 

I'm keeping my hopes up but also preparing for the worst. I've read so many stories like mine, empty sac, good hcg and then bam a week or sometimes more later a baby appears! I'm just praying that maybe the sonographer missed something or perhaps my little bean is just taking its time. I know by my ovulation date the sac is measuring slightly behind too. Could be the cruel twist of the blighted ovum that the hcg keeps increasing or I could find out later that my hcg is decreasing....I just don't know. I'm trying not to think about ectopic right now either. 

I'm annoyed now after being so upset on Wednesday, I've (sort of) got my level head back on. The sonographer said, it was common not to see anything at 6 weeks (size of sac) me knowing I was a little further on thought the worst and then the MW came into the side room we'd been taken to and said we're sorry your baby didn't progress, you've had a missed miscarriage. Then the consultant later said its all inconclusive....

Anyway I'm waffling, I've put my tickers back on until i know for definate (I removed them on wednesday when I was upset) but it would be wrong to give up hope until I'm defo sure. 

This website had helped but I don't know if its false hope:

https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/

Thanks for listening xxx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> ok so I go back today to have my bloods taken again, then hopefully they should be able to have more of an idea about whats going on.
> 
> I'm keeping my hopes up but also preparing for the worst. I've read so many stories like mine, empty sac, good hcg and then bam a week or sometimes more later a baby appears! I'm just praying that maybe the sonographer missed something or perhaps my little bean is just taking its time. I know by my ovulation date the sac is measuring slightly behind too. Could be the cruel twist of the blighted ovum that the hcg keeps increasing or I could find out later that my hcg is decreasing....I just don't know. I'm trying not to think about ectopic right now either.
> 
> I'm annoyed now after being so upset on Wednesday, I've (sort of) got my level head back on. The sonographer said, it was common not to see anything at 6 weeks (size of sac) me knowing I was a little further on thought the worst and then the MW came into the side room we'd been taken to and said we're sorry your baby didn't progress, you've had a missed miscarriage. Then the consultant later said its all inconclusive....
> 
> Anyway I'm waffling, I've put my tickers back on until i know for definate (I removed them on wednesday when I was upset) but it would be wrong to give up hope until I'm defo sure.
> 
> This website had helped but I don't know if its false hope:
> 
> https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/
> 
> Thanks for listening xxx

Oh Tiz... I am praying for a positive result for you. If it happens to not be, I'm praying for peace in your heart. :hugs: I've sat here for about 10 minutes debating to share my latest, knowing what you are going through... I realize the kind of person you are, you would want to continue to know what is going on with us. So here is my update...

Don't know if I'm fishing BUT... last night had some sharp pinch pains in my left side about 8:30pm that lasted about 30 seconds then I woke up about 3:00am with about 30 seconds more of those pains... then this morning when I wiped, had pink, watery discharge and that was it. When I checked my cervix an hour later, nothing... This is different then my normal AF. Usually I get a couple days of dark brown discharge before it starts...


----------



## Tizy

Of course I do and would hate it for you girls not to share in your excitement. 

Sounds like implantation Ciara, fingers crossed for you darlin and thanks for the kind words Xxx


----------



## LizzieJane

Tizy, my thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs:

Ciara, got my fingers crossed for you, hope your little bean is getting snuggly! 

xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah Tizy I can't imagine what it must be like for you to be in this horrible limbo - I really really hope it all has a good ending and you see your little bean on your next scan :hugs:

Ciara - sounds positive!

AFM I saw the gynae-oncologist yesterday.... good news is there was no tumour return on my MRI, yay! He thinks the endo has come back but is keen to progress down the getting me knocked up route rather than concentrate on that! So being referred to the fertility clinic (which happens to be run by my old consultant who I was under for the endo before the cancer cells became an issue) to start the basic testing for me and DH - from my cycles he doesn't think I'm ovulating which I agree with really. He says as part of the fertility testing I'm likely to have another lap (he says with known endo they rather do a lap&dye than an HSG) so when they do the lap he would like to be present also so that one of them can check for fertility type issues and he can double check that I'm tumour clear and will get rid of any endo at the same time.

So we're on our way to getting this thing sorted hopefully! In the meantime I'm going to try and switch off a little and just enjoy myself - I have a great xmas with lots of :wine: coming up followed by a week's skiing in France so going to try and forget TTC and concentrate on other things.... if I can!! My ticker's coming off as I'm going to ignore my stupid cycles and though I'll check in on you all and update every so often, am going to try and not update unless I have some definite news... 

Thought I'd find it really depressing to get the confirmation that we need help conceiving and we're not going to manage this on our own but actually I'm managing to take it quite positively that help is on its way! Wish me luck! :flower:


----------



## Jadey121

Hope your ok Hannah xox

Next scan date for me is 23rd Jan at 19+4.


----------



## Tizy

Things arent good, my blood hcg only went up a bit from 13,000-15,000 so they've said its not really good enough and looks like its a miscarriage or ectopic pregnancy. They're very worried about ectopic and im terrified. Have to go back tomorrow for further bloods, pelvic exam and possibly stay in overnight, then have scan monday then maybe a laparoscopy? That's to diagnose whether its ectopic, really hoping the scan might so a bit of development in the sac so they know its not a psudo-sac. Not got any pains and got a good sleep plus a lie in this morning. Think the chance if ectopic are slim, it's only 1% of pregnancies. And then only 10-20% of those have a psudo-sac so it's unlikely isn't it?Think it's probs gonna be d&c on mon/tues then I get put this behind us. Sad as it is I've found a bit of strength from somewhere. Xxxx


----------



## LizzieJane

oh Tizy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: my thoughts are with you this weekend and next week. I pray that there has been a mistake somewhere along the line and everything is just fine. I really hope that if it is bad news, then it isn't an ectopic :( lots of love and hugs, stay strong hun :hugs: LJ xx


----------



## Lisasmith

If the sac is visible by ultrasound the chance of Eptopic are slim. I'm so sorry you have to go through this xx


----------



## Lisasmith

I would be requesting another scan too. :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

My HCG levels have gone up to nearly 23,000 which is a great sign. It's 44% in 48hrs and around 75% in 96hrs. I had an internal and external pelvic exam with no pain so they've sent me home, I've got a scan at 10.55 tomorrow. The senior doctor said it looks more positive than negative! He said 'let's just hope the baby has been slow to latch on' I can't describe the roller coaster of emotions and I'm not out the woods yet but things look better i think. Xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh tizy that's wonderful to here some good news! You will be in my thoughts that everything is looking good tomorrow for your scan! I can't imagine the emotional trama this has caused you fingers crossed everything turns put good for you and little bean


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tiz... good luck at the scan today! We'll all be thinking about you and waiting to hear the news! 

AF got me so I am out... on to month 10 or 11 of TTC... I honestly can't remember anymore ??? Going to do OPK's this month so we'll have a little more of an idea of when I O'. So hoping this is it for us!!! My Brother is getting married next December so I need a few months to get the pregnancy weight off before being a bridesmaid!!! LOL!


----------



## LizzieJane

oh Tizy this is wonderful! I hope everything goes well today! 

:( :hugs: sorry about AF Ciara xx


----------



## robinson380

Tizy said:


> My HCG levels have gone up to nearly 23,000 which is a great sign. It's 44% in 48hrs and around 75% in 96hrs. I had an internal and external pelvic exam with no pain so they've sent me home, I've got a scan at 10.55 tomorrow. The senior doctor said it looks more positive than negative! He said 'let's just hope the baby has been slow to latch on' I can't describe the roller coaster of emotions and I'm not out the woods yet but things look better i think. Xxx

Fingers crossed for you Tizy!!! Sounds very hopeful :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow Robinson happy 18 weeks! Almost halfway there! Do you plan on finding out the sex?


----------



## robinson380

ProudArmyWife said:


> Wow Robinson happy 18 weeks! Almost halfway there! Do you plan on finding out the sex?

Yes, I have the anatomy scan next Tuesday, but we already think team blue b/c when we did the NT scan the tech said "Do you all want to know the sex? B/c that looks like a structure to me." :baby:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

robinson380 said:


> ProudArmyWife said:
> 
> 
> Wow Robinson happy 18 weeks! Almost halfway there! Do you plan on finding out the sex?
> 
> Yes, I have the anatomy scan next Tuesday, but we already think team blue b/c when we did the NT scan the tech said "Do you all want to know the sex? B/c that looks like a structure to me." :baby:Click to expand...

Oh that's so exciting! Guess you'll find out if the tech was right! I can't wait to get there it seems forever away even though I know it'll be here before I know it :haha:


----------



## LizzieJane

I told hubs about one of my friends on BnB seeing a 'structure' on her 12 week scan... he will be hopeless in our scan now. Since he thought that, at our 9 week scan, the babies arm was a 'structure' :dohh: I said, seriously how blessed do you think you are?!?!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

:rofl: that's great I take it dh is desperately grasping for a boy?

Mine wants a boy so badly he won't help me come up with a girls name at all :dohh: i like to have names picked put going into the scan so he's got 9 weeks to get over it and help me choose :haha:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I just noticed we are only one day apart! How fun :) how are you feeling now? I think my nausea is finally subsiding but I'm still extremely fatigued 24/7


----------



## LizzieJane

We would both like a boy :) but a little princess would be amazing too. I have the overwhelming feeling that it's a girl! So does everyone in my family. 

Are you due on June 30th...? I think we will get a final due date at the 12 weeks scan. It's moved around a bit, my FF doesn't agree with what the songrapher said at the 9 weeks scan. I guess a few days doesn't make a lot of difference though! 

My morning sickness has got progressively worse since week 6 :( it's very up and down but when it strikes it is terrible. I keep hoping it is about to turn around! Ditto on the fatigue, I seem to need so much sleep it is ridiculous!! Just can't wait for xmas/NY and the second trimester!!! 

How are you? Have you got a bump yet? I've just started to feel some 'pressure' in my lower abdomen, no bump yet though. Hope it stays small till 14 weeks so I can wear a dress I already have for NY! xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm actually due July 2nd according to my nine week scan from my last menstrual erupts I was due a week before that but I always get set back I think it's cause I have a longer cycle and I don't actually track ovulation. Dd was actually born 4 days early so I may still be a June mama :haha: see if this baby takes after big sister 

I'm doing pretty good most days like I said morning sickness is kind of hit or miss now thankfully but when it hits its no bueno :haha: I don't have a bump yet just bloated on and off I'm also unfortunately suffering from trapped gas quite a bit :blush: I cannot seem to eat pizza without ethic horrible gas pains :( that's okay though cause my main craving has been buffalo chicken salads and cheeseburgers :haha:


----------



## LizzieJane

whoops, of course July 2nd, would you believe I am 'normally' a mathsy person :dohh: baby brain is ruining me! ;)

I am with you on the burgers! <3 also randomly I have a craving for indian take-away. It's one of the only things that doesn't make me sick! 

The gas is awful isn't it, recently as I've been feeling this pressure, I've started to have some pains which I am almost certain are trapped gas :blush: pregnancy is just so attractive! :)


----------



## LizzieJane

Although a lady in mothercare said I had 'the glow' which made me happy! I think she was just trying to sell me stuff, but nevertheless, feeling anything apart from tired, spotty, pukey and gassy was a great 10 minutes :thumbup:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

:rofl: it is nice to not feel gross I swear I was not this gassy with my dd this pregnancy has been so different I'm really thinking its a boy. And lucky me I am having sciatic nerve pain already :dohh: 


Any news from tizy? She had her scan earlier right?


----------



## LizzieJane

really really hoping everything went well :dust:


----------



## Tizy

Sorry ive not been on, feeling very down today, went for scan yesterday, Sac is still looking empty but has got bigger in size, looks like 7 weeks so catching up to my dates. She checked my overies and can't see anything bad, fluid etc? The consultant says shes pretty much ruled out an ectopic pregnancy so now its either a blighted ovum or a viable pregnancy thats just too small to see. They cant diagnose the blighted ovum until I've had another 2-3 scans. That's NHS procedure he said, and he said the reason they have these procedures is because there is still chance for it to be a viable pregnancy. I've read that if ladies have a tilted uterus it can sometimes be hard to see bubs and the sac often looks a bit smaller because of the position, but I forgot to ask at the scan, I know she struggled to see my overies and said they were tucked away. So I've just got to wait and HOPE.....next scan is monday. Tbh im not feeling great about it all, i feel lile ive grieved for this baby three times already and then keep getting thrown a small shred of hope, its a rollercoaster and i still might have to go through more weeks of this. im trying not to let it but its sort of spoiling my first christmas with Roscoe too. They're not doing any more bloods as they've said they're not now useful in diagnosing anything. i know drom what ive read they do start to drop off towaeds 10 weeks. thanks for all your support girls xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

You poor love! I Really hope you get a Christmas miracle :hugs:


----------



## Jadey121

Really hope its good news for you! xox


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh tizy I'm so sorry that you are having to go through this and so close to the holidays. I pray you get Some good answers at your next scan. It's horrible that you are having to grieve and the. Being said oh wait there's something there big :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Keeping everything crossed for you Tizy :hugs:


----------



## robinson380

Sending positive vibes you way Tizy!! Thinking of you :)


----------



## LizzieJane

Thinking of you Tizy, as Lisa said fingers crossed for a Christmas miracle :hugs: xxx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi Ladies. Havent been in for a while, decided to ntnp this cycle as I was becoming a posessed woman with all the temping/opks etc.

Tizy, I am crossing everything for your scan, really hope it goes well for you! You deserve it :)

Im CD27 today, so if I Od cd15 like last time, I would be 12dpo. I I have had ZERO symptoms. Nothing whatsoever, so when I thought about testing yesterday, I thought it was pointless as I would have at least expected something... anything!
Well this morning I decided to test anyway... and hey presto, a :BFP: !!! I cant believe it. We only BD on cd12&17... so I thought I had no chance. I used an Asda test and was shocked when I seen a pink line after a couple of minutes!
Havent told OH yet... and I might actually wait until Christmas and surprise him!

https://imageshack.us/a/img801/5173/wp002267.jpg


----------



## Tizy

Mrs M!!!!!! Huge congratulations hun, so pleased for you. Ooooh there is no way I'd be able to keep it to myself, but it would be an excellent xmas gift! Xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Yayyyy congratulations MrsM :-D I couldnt keep it to myaelf either but it would be a fab xmas pressie!!!


----------



## LizzieJane

:happydance: so happy for you MrsM!!! 

Good luck for your scan Tizy xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

A BIG CONGRATS Mrs. M :happydance: 

Tizzy you will be on my mind all weekend... FX'd for good news Monday!!! 

As for me...

IDK wth is going on with my body but I barely had AF... I had 1 day of red very light almost just spotting flow and the rest of it has been brown spotting ??? Maybe I have a blockage ??? Or maybe my uterine lining just didn't thicken this month ??? I am due for my annual pap smear in January so if I don't get a BFP this cycle I'm definitely bringing my charts in for the Doc to take a look at. How is everyone else doing???


----------



## Jadey121

Hey girls. 

Ive just booked a private scan for next Weds! They said they could tell is the sex this early... so i asked how accurate and she said 98% So i guess ill know by Weds what team we are on!! I asked about if they couldnt tell and she said its very rare that happens and if it does ill be re booked for another scan!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Yay congrats mrs m on your :bfp: I don't think I'd be able to hold it in that long either but would def be an awesome Christmas gift!! 

Tizy still sending positive vibes your way. Hope you get good news soon!

Ciara that af sounds very frustrating. Have you taken a test just to be sure? Could it maybe be implantation? I hope you get it all sorted out and get your :bfp: ASAP :)

Ahh jadey that's so exciting to be so close to knowing which team your on!!! I have a friend who found out at 14 weeks with both of her pregnancies and both were right. Here's hoping baby cooperates for you! 

Afm I've been feeling somewhat better lately. But peeing a whole ton more. I swear if I lay down at night and watch tv for a bit before bed I am up 20 times having to go pee it's a little ridiculous :haha: but thankfully I'm starting to somewhat get some energy back! I'm still extremely fatigued but was told that was all part of being pregnant and chasing a toddler :haha:


----------



## Jadey121

Haha PAW this whole peeing thing really does me! Its too cold here to even get out of bed at night so i wait until my bladder is fit to burst to get out lol. 
I think ive been feeling tiny squirming movements too the last few days. It only happens now and again. Baby was moving around like a lunatic on the scan so maybe it is the baby!

Im going to guess BOY for myself as i got a feeling. My oh thinks girl so one of is right lol. Scan is 5.30 Weds so ill update then xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Yay mrs m!!! That's awesome news :) 

How exciting Jadey, I can't wait to hear what team you're on


----------



## Tizy

Hi, the sac is empty and hasn't grown anymore really. So looking at getting me a D&C tomorrow. Can't wait for all this to be over and finally enjoy Christmas. Xx


----------



## Jadey121

So sorry Hannah... i replied on your fb post xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm so sorry Tizy major :hugs: to you!


----------



## LizzieJane

I am so sorry Hannah :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: my thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

I'm sorry love xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Hey girls... how is everyone doing? Han, how are you holding up?

I'm in the one week wait for O'... also waiting on my opks to come in the mail. Hoping they arrive in the next few days so I can get to testing. I usually don't O' until anywhere from cd 17 to cd 19 but hoping it comes early this cycle. Every so often it does... Would be a nice Christmas present...


----------



## Jadey121

We are on team blue. Im for sure outnumbered now in my household 
:haha:

Everything looks well and im measuring a bit futher than what 12 week scan said. Hopefully not too big a baby!
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-19 18.19.04.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ooo congrats Jadey! How exciting :) seems like al lot of 2013 bumps in June are blue.


----------



## LizzieJane

Just had my due date moved to the 28th June so I hope that means I might be team blue! 

Glad everything went well Jadey! 

Hope you are doing ok Han xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies how are you all doing?

Tizy so sorry to hear your news, hope the D&C went ok and sending you big hugs :hugs:

Wow 3 boys Jadey - well and truly outnumbered! Congrats!

AFM AF got me unexpectedly last week making my last cycle 39 days which is an improvement from last cycle's 49 days! Have got my screening questionnaire from the infertility clinic through so the ball is slowly rolling.... 

Hope all the other pregnancies are going ok and :dust: to everyone else :flower:


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ohh thats lovely Jadey! And good luck with all the men in the house! =D 

Tizy, hope youre alright, and are starying to look forward to christmas. Your little boy is actually sooo adorable (had a browse on fb)

Afm, im 5 weeks tomorrow, although i got my pregnant 3+ on a cb digi 2 days ago. Im not sure when I ovulater, could be a few days further along than i think if I Od early (which i may have since we only bd cd12 and got a bfp) but who knows!
Have my first midwife appoibtment for 9th Jan. Doubt ill get a scan so will probably just be boring questions. Not too bad in the way of symptoms, bbs are tender and i feel tired all the time, but thats all so far!

Hope everyone is keeping well and that you all have a wonderful christmas =D xxx


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

So sorry I haven't been on, wanted to say Happy Christmas to you all. Hope all the bumps are doing well and all those still ttc are holding up ok. 

I've had a lovely Xmas, just off to my parents today for a couple of nights. Can't wait to see them and my sisters. 

I didn't update you all fully on this thread......my d&c was scheduled for the tuesday morning after i had my scan on the monday but the evening after my scan the hospital called and I was asked to go in because my hcg levels had gone up again and they were concerned (again!!!) about ectopic pregnancy. This was just the last straw for me, the stress of it all became too much and I pretty much broke down. Anyway my partner was great and took me to hospital with an overnight bag and I checked in. At this point I became upset but also quite angry that I'd been left for a week without monitoring when the ectopic threat was still there. I was scared for me and my little ones in case I'd had a rupture or something. Anyway the consultant saw me and said that I would have to have a laproscopy as well as the d&c. I had to sign all the worst case scenarios for tube removals and blood transfusions etc...The next morning I was first on the list for operating. I was in theatre for 45minutes or so. They did the laparoscopy (keyhole camera to check tubes) and couldn't see an ectopic pregnancy so they did the D&C and have sent contents to be examined. 

Everything went well and I was so relieved it wasnt ectopic. I'm recovering well and haven't had any pain from the d&c and now the bleeding has pretty much stopped. I have two cuts one in my belly button and one lower down, from the keyholes, they are a bit sore but more than bareable. I feel a huge sense of relief after those few weeks of not knowing and waiting and actually things feel ok now. i understand that it wasnt meant to be and can move on. 

I bought my angel baby a little decoration for the christmas tree to remember Him/her by.....And next year is a new year and a new start ttc. Hope you ladies are still here with me? I must admit when I started this journey in August I never thought I would have gone through all that by Christmas but I'm stronger for it (I hope). 

Much love and happy Christmas to you all. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55 KB
Views: 4


----------



## robinson380

Hugs to you Tizy. I am so sorry you had to go through this during the holidays. 



Tizy said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> So sorry I haven't been on, wanted to say Happy Christmas to you all. Hope all the bumps are doing well and all those still ttc are holding up ok.
> 
> I've had a lovely Xmas, just off to my parents today for a couple of nights. Can't wait to see them and my sisters.
> 
> I didn't update you all fully on this thread......my d&c was scheduled for the tuesday morning after i had my scan on the monday but the evening after my scan the hospital called and I was asked to go in because my hcg levels had gone up again and they were concerned (again!!!) about ectopic pregnancy. This was just the last straw for me, the stress of it all became too much and I pretty much broke down. Anyway my partner was great and took me to hospital with an overnight bag and I checked in. At this point I became upset but also quite angry that I'd been left for a week without monitoring when the ectopic threat was still there. I was scared for me and my little ones in case I'd had a rupture or something. Anyway the consultant saw me and said that I would have to have a laproscopy as well as the d&c. I had to sign all the worst case scenarios for tube removals and blood transfusions etc...The next morning I was first on the list for operating. I was in theatre for 45minutes or so. They did the laparoscopy (keyhole camera to check tubes) and couldn't see an ectopic pregnancy so they did the D&C and have sent contents to be examined.
> 
> Everything went well and I was so relieved it wasnt ectopic. I'm recovering well and haven't had any pain from the d&c and now the bleeding has pretty much stopped. I have two cuts one in my belly button and one lower down, from the keyholes, they are a bit sore but more than bareable. I feel a huge sense of relief after those few weeks of not knowing and waiting and actually things feel ok now. i understand that it wasnt meant to be and can move on.
> 
> I bought my angel baby a little decoration for the christmas tree to remember Him/her by.....And next year is a new year and a new start ttc. Hope you ladies are still here with me? I must admit when I started this journey in August I never thought I would have gone through all that by Christmas but I'm stronger for it (I hope).
> 
> Much love and happy Christmas to you all. Xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Hope everyone had a good Xmas.
Tizy i hope your recovering ok... The christmas bauble is a lovely little memory for your bean  im sure he/she will be looking down on you all. 

I still think about my little blob that wasnt meant to be but i feel like he or she is now watching over me and the new pregnancy  

I have to say im glad christmas is over its been exhausting to say the least. Loved watching the boys open their pressies but with everything else that comes with christmad im ready to sleep for a week lol.

My next appoinment is 2nd Jan with the consultant... proba going to discuss a plan as ive had 2 sections. I would like to try again for a vba2c bit i dont think the hospital will be so keen! We shall have to see. I dread leaving my little ones at home whilsy im in hossy... i miss them too much!


----------



## Ciaramystic

If my temps stay or go up even further the next two days, then I'm officially in the tww!!! I plugged a couple temps in and it gives me O' day of yesterday!!! Glad we got that bd'ing in because I'm totally with FF that I O'd yesterday. First the positive opk then in the afternoon I had O' pains. So hoping this is it...


----------



## ProudArmyWife

hey ladies nice to see updates from everyone.

tizy that's is a lovely idea to commemorate your little bean. hope you are recovering okay physically and emotionally. 

Robinson congrats on hitting your halfway point! 

Mrs Murphy yay for having your first appt :)

jadey I'm with you I'm glad it's over I'm seriously exhausted and could sleep for days an days :haha:

ciara fingers crossed for you. hope it's your month :) 


afm I am finally starting to get I've my nausea! I have figured out that if I don't sit down and eat a big breakfast in th morning I then to feel better throughout the day. although my heartburn has started so I guess I'm just trading one for the other :dohh: my app on my phone told me I'm now in my second trimester so I'm going with that an boy am I excited :haha: now I'm just impatiently waiting for my next appt on January 7th. I can't wait to hear bean heartbeat again. in always a nervous wreck until I hear that glorious sound!


----------



## LizzieJane

What a lovely angel decoration Tizy :hugs: I am sorry about all the pain you have been through but I am very glad that you are ok. I really hope that there is a BFP just around the corner for you. 

Ciara - fingers and toes crossed for you :dust:

I'm on the last day of the first trimester :shock: morning sickness still hits me every couple of days and it's vicious. We had a quiet xmas and seeing both families for New Years. Just can't wait to know whether we are having a boy or girl <3


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hi all, been a while since I checked in. Been feeling too overwhelmed to chat, but my thoughts and prayers have been with you all. 

First, my condolences to Tizy! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry to hear you had to go through all that!, and my prayers and best wishes are with you and your family. :hugs::hugs::hugs: The bauble for your angel bean is lovely and I'm glad you've found peace and I'm inspired by how you've gotten back on the horse for next year with such grace.

Second, congrats to MrsMurphy! :happydance: H & H 9 months! :flower:

Best wishes and baby dust to those still on the ttc journey :dust:

Wishing all those riding the pg pony a continued H & H 9 months. Glad to hear of all the good appointments had or coming up and glad to see all the lovely scans!

Third, Happy Holidays (Merry Christmas, etc!) :xmas9:

Now here's what's happening with me...

Well, during O season, as I shall call it, I managed to reach a tenuous peace with the process by focusing on all the scary stuff and hassles about pg and childrearing, so I could think "well, maybe I should enjoy this pre-pg/child time while I've got it" (but that only lasted so long). On the upside, I was able to have a ttc chat with my mom, who revealed that it took her and my grandma (and my aunt too, iirc) around 9 months to fall pg with each of their babies, so that makes me less worried about not falling pg already. Also found out that grandma (who had endo so bad she had a hysterectomy in her 30s) had mom and my aunt later than I thought (at 28 and 30) so that makes me worry a bit less about my age. Even mom (who also has endo, but not as bad as grandma) had me a bit later than I thought (at 26 rather than 24 like I was thinking). I was also reminded that my cousin had her two babies and she had endo so bad that she had a hysterectomy even earlier than grandma (late 20s/early 30s). So, it seems that the endo that runs in my family just slows the ttc process down a couple months longer than average (so for me it will probably be 10 months, since I'm a bit older) and I've made it to my 30's without it getting so bad I'm even thinking of surgery and they didn't see any endo cysts on that u/s I'd had, so I suppose I might as well assume that it will just take a while, but will eventually happen. In addition, my husband feels that his good feeling that eventually it will happen (and he's a worrier like me so it's odd that he has this feeling and has maintained it) is heaven sent, and upon a prayer for help in general, I've gotten the feeling that I should listen to his feeling, if I can't listen to my own original feeling that it will happen in time (but I still have trouble following said divine advice).

I was actually feeling pretty 'whatever will be will be' up until it got closer to testing, and then I started feeling that no, I would not be fine if AF got me/tests turned out neg. So upon the first day of spotting, I cried. Then my body decided to jerk me around with spotting that dragged out longer than ever (making me think it could be due to PG and not approaching AF), so that I was briefly hopeful before AF got me and I cried again. I continue to find this ttc process rather traumatic, what with the emotional rollercoaster it puts me on. On the up side, I'm learning to manage it. The crying is not lasting so long, and I have more faith that I'll get back to being ok with the process come next O season, and that even though I'll be upset come testing season, I'll get through it. But I don't like it. I'm sure it's building character and I have faith that I'll be grateful for the learning experience and the chance to prove my grit, when all is said and done, but currently I'm not liking the process so much. 

And the fact that my periods are so irregular with symptoms and spotting and O times (and thus length) is frustrating (although I'm gratefull they aren't really long or short and it's not any more aggravating that a 6 day deviation from the shortest to longest). It's become clear that I can't really count on _any_ deviation from the so called norm to give me a clue as to whether I should hope or not for a particular cycle, which is frustrating. So, from now on I'm just going to try and wait until testing day, if I get to testing day without AF getting me first. When, oh when, will I make it to testing day? Probably it will be a while still, and despite my experience of and belief that divine advice has been given (and no good reason to doubt the experience or my faculties of perception, nor a good reason to doubt my husband's), I still want to tack on an 'if I ever get to testing day' to the question of 'when'.

As for now, I'm sick with sinus ick and not feeling well. And my period is dragging on. Other than that, Christmas has been good.

My poor husband's work has bee super stressful (and sinuses haven't been great for either of us), but we did manage to get enough enough BD to be declared good by FF. Hopefully the new year will bring less stress and sinus ick.

Oh, and I'll definitely have to keep a close watch on O and test frequently as it approaches, as my pos LH surge doesn't last long (I wouldn't have caught it if I hadn't tested in the middle of the night, when the day's line was almost but not quite pos, this last cycle).

I've updated my sig and ticker. Cycle #5, next est. test date 1/23/13. I doubt I'll get to testing day before cycle 9, though (if not later...or ever, although I believe assuming 'never' is unwarrented at this point...but I still feel like it's gonna be never right now). I predict at least four more months of the the :witch:

Hope everyone else frustrated by the ttc journey is holding up. :hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

AF is gone and I'm now heading into O season. Both DH and I have been having continued sinus ick, now that the snow has fallen. That'll make getting in BD time hard, since we both feel pretty poopy. Blah.

On the bright side I've returned to feeling more calm about ttc. Not particularly hopeful, but more 'meh'...which is better than the wailing and gnashing of teeth.

FX'd that the sinus ick subsides soon.

Here's some dust for everyone, hope you are all doing okay if not well! :dust:


----------



## claire1978

Hi everyone, just thought id pop my head in, hope everyone had a great xmas and new yr

I had my 20 wk scan today and was told im having a girl so i will have 2 of each :) but im not convinced coz my incling was a boy and ive not been wrong yet so now im gonna book a 3d gender scan, will that be def proof? Anyone had one and whats the difference of a 4d?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I donno the difference but I had a 4d done with dd the view was pretty awesome but we weren't able to get many pictures since my placenta was in the way and she had both hands and feet and the cord In her face :dohh: she was stubborn! Congrats on a girl though :) I think they are usually pretty sure at 20 weeks right?


----------



## Jadey121

Ive had 4d scans with my boys at 29 weeks they are awesome!!! Will be going at 29 weeks for this baby too :-D
Congrats on team pink!


----------



## Lisasmith

There isn't much difference between 3d and 4d, 4D is just real time where as 3D has a slight time delay but it will give you your definite answer


----------



## CaptainMummy

Claire, cant believe youre over half way already!!

Happy New Year everyone, and heres hoping its a lucky one for the ladies ttc. 

we had a busy christmas and new year, and havent even really been thinking about my pregnancy tbh. Not had the chance! Have been feeling slightly nauseous in the mornings but once I eat it seems to help. Have my booking appointment a week today, excited to get the ball rolling! 

We are going to a big indoor carnival tomorrow with dd and the inlaws, so it will be the first time i cant go on any of the big fast rides! Ack well, not too botheres as im just excited to see my dd having a great time.


----------



## thisisme

hello ladies
sorry i havent been on in a while my pc is still broken, i'm having to do this on the wii so can't get on facebook.
how are you all doing? any more bfp's i don't know about??

AFM still no AF last was october, but that might have something to do with the BFP i got monday :) i think i conceived 17th dec i know i/m not as far gone as october.
it was a real shock, i don't even know why i tested, but it came up before it had even finished going across the window, i did another an hour later with just a dribble of wee lol same thing happened both very strong lines!!

so for all those LTTC with irregular long cycles it can happen, its taken us nearly 4 years!!!! 

take care ladies xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

thisisme said:


> hello ladies
> sorry i havent been on in a while my pc is still broken, i'm having to do this on the wii so can't get on facebook.
> how are you all doing? any more bfp's i don't know about??
> 
> AFM still no AF last was october, but that might have something to do with the BFP i got monday :) i think i conceived 17th dec i know i/m not as far gone as october.
> it was a real shock, i don't even know why i tested, but it came up before it had even finished going across the window, i did another an hour later with just a dribble of wee lol same thing happened both very strong lines!!
> 
> so for all those LTTC with irregular long cycles it can happen, its taken us nearly 4 years!!!!
> 
> take care ladies xx

Congratulations!!!! Wow so happy for you!!! Here's to a happy healthy 9 months!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats thisisme! How exciting!


----------



## Jadey121

Congrats thisisme!!!! 

Had my consultant appointment today and she really upset me! Ive had 2 sections and said i would like to try again for a vbac she told me it wasnt what the like to do and its routine to have another section plus advised me on sterilisation... im 24! Basically she told me its too dangerous to have anymore children. I told her that sterilsation is NOT an option and if i wanted to tr again then i would iys my body! Feel pretty shity about the fact she suggested sterilising me at such a young age :-( I dont think ill ever havr anymore after this one but i dont want that decision taken away from me!


----------



## Tizy

Big congrats to you thisisme, so happy for you. 

Who is left in this group trying to concieve? Just me, Ciara, IssacRalph, Baby1wanted and SmallTownGal? Sorry if I've forgotten anyone :-( 

Xxx


----------



## robinson380

Jadey121 said:


> Congrats thisisme!!!!
> 
> Had my consultant appointment today and she really upset me! Ive had 2 sections and said i would like to try again for a vbac she told me it wasnt what the like to do and its routine to have another section plus advised me on sterilisation... im 24! Basically she told me its too dangerous to have anymore children. I told her that sterilsation is NOT an option and if i wanted to tr again then i would iys my body! Feel pretty shity about the fact she suggested sterilising me at such a young age :-( I dont think ill ever havr anymore after this one but i dont want that decision taken away from me!

Wow I think I would go to another doctor. I cannot believe she/ he was so insensitive!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Yep I'm still here :) Currently 7dpo... no symptoms really, but I have had a stitch in the right side of my back for the last 2 1/2 hours and every once in awhile I feel it to the right of my belly button up front. Hoping it's a good thing... Also my cervix is pretty low and hard but kind of soft at the same time, not sure if that makes sense, but it's like NEVER low. It's always high or medium. Hoping that's a good thing too LOL!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow jadey that's awful. I too would be looking for a new doc or at least voicing my opinion on how rude said person was.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Thisisme, congratulations hun!

Jadey, I would have just said no. And left it at that. How rude of her to even suggest that! My SIL is having her 5th baby and it will be her 4th section and not one doctor ever said anything like that to her and were all very supportive. 

I just ate a kebab and I wish I hadnt! Yuck =D xx


----------



## thisisme

thank you ladies still in shock!!

i too agree what an awful doctor, i would complain, pregnant women are very sensitive at the best of times without idiots making it worse!!

well i think i really need a digi test i thought i might only be 2 weeks but can't shake this nausea so it looks like thats started plus my POAS came up so quick and dark for so early, seems like forever to wait to find out for sure!!


----------



## thisisme

i did the digi 3+ weeks which is more than i expected but i guss that could explain the nausea which i thought had started really early lol x


----------



## LizzieJane

Congratulations thisisme!!! wonderful news! :flower:

Jadey I am so sorry about your experience with the consultant :(

Goodluck Ciara! When are you testing? How are you feeling now?

How is everyone doing? I 'think' I might be heading out of the morning sickness stage - finally!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm feeling ok.... had a bad day yesterday as my Grandmother passed away. Wasn't paying attention to symptoms at the time... when I woke up this morning my temp had gone up a little more. When I checked my cervix this am it was high hard and closed, had a little bit of brown ewcm mixed with watery cm. Realized later that I was starving yesterday but felt nauseous at the same time and I was so cold... Thought I was coming down with something so I passed out on the couch early in the evening. Today I am having pressure down below... not cramps just pressure and my back is killing me. Could be AF on the way though... I seem to recall this same feeling last month ;) I took a cheap internet test with fmu today and it was bfn. Thinking I'll test again Sunday... FX'd for all of you!!!


----------



## Tizy

Congrats again thisisme and Ciara thinking of you hunni, so sorry your grandma passed, I really hope its a big fat positive for you X

Nothing to report here, think it might be a bit of a wait for af to show. I've ordered OPK and tests from Amazon so we plan to start trying after first period....which FF tells me is due round 16th Jan....seems ages away and knowing my luck I'll be one of those people who has messed up cycles following D&C. Hope not X


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations thisisme that is really amazing news <3 

Jadey, that doctor is an ass. I would be finding a new one ASAP 

Tizzy, how you doing love?


----------



## Ciaramystic

I'm 11dpo and BFN this morning... Still no AF or even a sign of it as I normally start spotting before hand. Temp dip this morning and a bit of brown mixed in with cm during cervix check but other then that nada...


----------



## BLACKBEAUTY27

hey ladies.. i know its been a whileee.. i havent been on any of these chats i was taking a much needed break.. sorry ladies soo everyone knows i have had 2 miscarriages back to back with no kids .. so it was and has been such a trying time.. i have an amazing hubby who has been so strong for both of us.. i promised that once we started trying again i would find this chat and reconnect with u wonderful ladies i started seeing a homepathy doc becuz my doc feels that everything is fine with me.. homepathy doc feels that my hormones are unbalanced due to long use of the birth controls pills and possible thin lining .. since my miscarriage in late oct .. he has me on some natural medicine .. he has given me the green light to start trying again on my next cycle which is scheduled mid to end of jan.. since taking his medicine my period seems to be back on track.. i am going to be montoring this months cycle only and take his advice and try again on my next period.. for the last times i got preggie i was ovulating much later in my cycles .. which i heard is no good ... so hopefully i am ovulating earlier .. im cd 5 and period has wrapped up ! i have purchased ovulation sticks to help me monitor my cycle.. ive been praying a lot and feel that were ready again to start trying again.. the homeopathy doc im seeing specializes in female fertility etc so i have faith that i will have a blessing this year*
honestly im anxious to start trying again ! happy i found u ladies again .. ill keep everyone posted*
BB !*Sent from Samsung Mobile


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Nice to see you again BB!
Sounds like you have a good plan in place. Wish you lots of luck to get your :bfp: soon! 

:dust:


----------



## claire1978

BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies.. i know its been a whileee.. i havent been on any of these chats i was taking a much needed break.. sorry ladies soo everyone knows i have had 2 miscarriages back to back with no kids .. so it was and has been such a trying time.. i have an amazing hubby who has been so strong for both of us.. i promised that once we started trying again i would find this chat and reconnect with u wonderful ladies i started seeing a homepathy doc becuz my doc feels that everything is fine with me.. homepathy doc feels that my hormones are unbalanced due to long use of the birth controls pills and possible thin lining .. since my miscarriage in late oct .. he has me on some natural medicine .. he has given me the green light to start trying again on my next cycle which is scheduled mid to end of jan.. since taking his medicine my period seems to be back on track.. i am going to be montoring this months cycle only and take his advice and try again on my next period.. for the last times i got preggie i was ovulating much later in my cycles .. which i heard is no good ... so hopefully i am ovulating earlier .. im cd 5 and period has wrapped up ! i have purchased ovulation sticks to help me monitor my cycle.. ive been praying a lot and feel that were ready again to start trying again.. the homeopathy doc im seeing specializes in female fertility etc so i have faith that i will have a blessing this year*
> honestly im anxious to start trying again ! happy i found u ladies again .. ill keep everyone posted*
> BB !*Sent from Samsung Mobile

Ive missed u BB, hope u get a sticky bfp real soon xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Ahh, BB welcome beck gorgeous girl! I was only thinking of you yesterday xx


----------



## Jadey121

Hey BB. Nice to see you back  Hope you get your bfp soon!

Ill see what the ass of the consultant says at 29 weeks as im seeing her again then. If shes still a bum ill ask if i can switch consultants within the hospital!


----------



## robinson380

Welcome back BB. 2013 is your year!!



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies.. i know its been a whileee.. i havent been on any of these chats i was taking a much needed break.. sorry ladies soo everyone knows i have had 2 miscarriages back to back with no kids .. so it was and has been such a trying time.. i have an amazing hubby who has been so strong for both of us.. i promised that once we started trying again i would find this chat and reconnect with u wonderful ladies i started seeing a homepathy doc becuz my doc feels that everything is fine with me.. homepathy doc feels that my hormones are unbalanced due to long use of the birth controls pills and possible thin lining .. since my miscarriage in late oct .. he has me on some natural medicine .. he has given me the green light to start trying again on my next cycle which is scheduled mid to end of jan.. since taking his medicine my period seems to be back on track.. i am going to be montoring this months cycle only and take his advice and try again on my next period.. for the last times i got preggie i was ovulating much later in my cycles .. which i heard is no good ... so hopefully i am ovulating earlier .. im cd 5 and period has wrapped up ! i have purchased ovulation sticks to help me monitor my cycle.. ive been praying a lot and feel that were ready again to start trying again.. the homeopathy doc im seeing specializes in female fertility etc so i have faith that i will have a blessing this year*
> honestly im anxious to start trying again ! happy i found u ladies again .. ill keep everyone posted*
> BB !*Sent from Samsung Mobile


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi everyone - how are you all? I'm still around TTC Tizy!! Sorry I've not been on for AGES, have taken a bit of a step back from all things TTC whilst I wait for my first appointment with the fertility clinic. I'm not tracking anything really at the minute just enjoying the break until all our testing starts. Endo pain getting steadily worse so hopefully they'll be able to offer something to help that too....
Will keep an eye on you all :winkwink: until I'm ready to get back into the swing of things 
Oh and welcome back to BB :flower:
Hugs :hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Hiya ladies... Update on me... Temp dropped two days and started spotting when wiping only... Temp went back up a little today... But still thinking this is AF. Had a "spotting only" period last cycle too... Idk what's goin on with my body but def making an appointment soon to get it figured out sigh..


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls, 

Hi BB lovely to see you back, I was worried for you after hurricane Sandy! All the best with TTC again. I'm not sure if you have read back much but I got pregnant end Oct and lost mine too, 9 weeks I had a D&C for a blighted Ovum :-( I'm fine tho and will be back TTc again after I've had my first period which is expected mid-late Jan (if it comes on time). 

Lisasmith thanks for asking after me - One good piece of news, since my spotting has now stopped - I did a pregnancy test yesterday to check my HCG levels were back to 0 and I got a big fat NEGATIVE - can't tell you how happy I was to see one of those! Its great becuase it means there are no retained products and my body can now start trying to ovulate again. I had read horror stories of people with high HCG levels (like mine were) taking ages ...like months for them to return to normal, so since its only just over 3 weeks since my D&C i'm pleased. 

We still haven't DTD tho, I know i'm gonna ovulate soon as I have a bit of EWCM but we said we'd wait till after first period just to give my body a bit extra time to recover....tempting tho it is to carry straight on! I want to get a few chances to DTD first too, get back to enjoying lovemaking and each other. 

Hey Baby1 - glad ya still with us, us TTc girls are slowely dwindling (which is great becuase it means more BFP)

Ciara how are things today? Really hoping its just a late implant for you? 

Thats me...over and out. Xxx


----------



## Skyler2014

Hi ladies...is it too late to join this thread? Love the name btw. I am 20, on a vey long cycle number one to conceive baby number one


----------



## Tizy

Hello BabyRogers,

Defo not too late to join us. Tell us a bit about yourself? 

Let me know your pregnancy testing date (roughly) and I'll add you to the front sheet. X


----------



## Skyler2014

Well I am 20 years old, DF is 24. We got engaged in November 2011 and are getting married this July. I went of bcp and it screwed me up of course...wish I had read all these discussions about bcp and what they can do to you. Probably would have picked a non-hormonal form of bc. Anyways, I somehow had two Lh surges 14 days apart (which I wouldn't have caught if I wasn't being impatient and taking OPKs to pass the time until af arrived) so obviously I didn't ovulate the first time. I'm just hoping I actually ovulated on the 5th since I had the darkest opk on the 4th. FF now has af due on the 20th so I think I'm going to wait until the 1st because I don't know if I can handle any more bfn this cycle (I took one the day before af was due the first time and one a few days later) and I'm moving so I should be too busy to test (yeah right, I will have to pack them early lol)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Welcome babyrogers :wave: 

It's nice to see this thread becoming active again :) 
Good luck to you ladies who are ttc :dust: hope you all get that :bfp: ASAP!


----------



## LizzieJane

Welcome back BB, great to hear from you :flower:

:hugs: baby1wanted and tizy, sounds like taking a step back from TTC for now is a good idea, though I hope your 2013 BFP's are just over the horizon. when is your FS app baby1wanted? 

Welcome babyrogers :wave: long cycles are so hard :dohh: I had epic cycles 80-90 days and just like you said, my body seemed to try and ovulate every 2 weeks or so. However, keep the faith! I got my BFP in October with my LMP at the beginning of August! 

AFM total rollarcoaster these last few weeks, on top of huge faily drama I had some scary bleeding :cry: I've never been so scared or cried so much. I was such a mess at the hospital! They did an exam and doppler, could not source the bleeding, but babies heartbeat was fine. It carried on lightly for a few days then cleared up. As luck would have it two days later we had a consultant app for genetics, she did a US and said all was well with baby and placenta. She said I was just probably just over exerting myself. Such a relief. :dust:


----------



## thisisme

hi baby rogers, i too have long irregluar cyles, i once went 6 months without one but i will say i got PG on CD 61 with ds2 and this one im not 100% sure yet but i got BFP new years eve but my last AF was 29th october but i know i am not that far gone. i kept testing and testing but all BFN till the 31st lol :) so fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## claire1978

Eek, Im so excited, got my 3d/4d scan in 2 hrs, Ive had one cuppa tea this morning and no other caffeine all day, baby has been pretty quiet, only a few kicks so im hoping it will be nice and active for the scan, gonna find out if Im def having a girl which i was told i was 10 days ago at my 20 week scan, we get a dvd aswell, Anyone else had one before?


----------



## Jadey121

Good luck Claire! Heres my 4d scan with my 1st its bloomin amazing!! 

Post some piccys please once you get chance :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2012-12-10-18-24-16.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jadey121

LizzieJane said:


> Welcome back BB, great to hear from you :flower:
> 
> :hugs: baby1wanted and tizy, sounds like taking a step back from TTC for now is a good idea, though I hope your 2013 BFP's are just over the horizon. when is your FS app baby1wanted?
> 
> Welcome babyrogers :wave: long cycles are so hard :dohh: I had epic cycles 80-90 days and just like you said, my body seemed to try and ovulate every 2 weeks or so. However, keep the faith! I got my BFP in October with my LMP at the beginning of August!
> 
> AFM total rollarcoaster these last few weeks, on top of huge faily drama I had some scary bleeding :cry: I've never been so scared or cried so much. I was such a mess at the hospital! They did an exam and doppler, could not source the bleeding, but babies heartbeat was fine. It carried on lightly for a few days then cleared up. As luck would have it two days later we had a consultant app for genetics, she did a US and said all was well with baby and placenta. She said I was just probably just over exerting myself. Such a relief. :dust:

Glad baby is ok... that must of been so scary. Hugs xxx


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow so many of you have got your BFPs! Hope the rest of us follow soon. Thanks for the words of encouragement. I think I might test on the 22nd, 2 days after second prediction of af and 17dpo if I ovulated the second time. I don't want to test before that because its my step mom's birthday on the 21 and I will probably not be able to keep the grin off my face if I get that BFP and I want to keep it a secret except for the few friends who know we're ttc until I'm at least 8 weeks. DF's mother had 4 miscarriages and I've read that the sperm can influence whether a woman miscarries or not so I'm a little paranoid I guess.


----------



## SmallTownGal

thisisme said:


> hello ladies
> sorry i havent been on in a while my pc is still broken, i'm having to do this on the wii so can't get on facebook.
> how are you all doing? any more bfp's i don't know about??
> 
> AFM still no AF last was october, but that might have something to do with the BFP i got monday :) i think i conceived 17th dec i know i/m not as far gone as october.
> it was a real shock, i don't even know why i tested, but it came up before it had even finished going across the window, i did another an hour later with just a dribble of wee lol same thing happened both very strong lines!!
> 
> so for all those LTTC with irregular long cycles it can happen, its taken us nearly 4 years!!!!
> 
> take care ladies xx

Congrats, thisisme!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: H & H 9 mos! :flower:



Jadey121 said:


> Had my consultant appointment today and she really upset me! Ive had 2 sections and said i would like to try again for a vbac she told me it wasnt what the like to do and its routine to have another section plus advised me on sterilisation... im 24! Basically she told me its too dangerous to have anymore children. I told her that sterilsation is NOT an option and if i wanted to tr again then i would iys my body! Feel pretty shity about the fact she suggested sterilising me at such a young age :-( I dont think ill ever havr anymore after this one but i dont want that decision taken away from me!

I agree with everyone else - that consultant was awful! No bedside manner! :growlmad: Sorry you got such an upsetting consult :hugs: IIRC, in a later post, you said you'd switch if she's like that again, and that sounds like a good idea if she continues to be that way.




Ciaramystic said:


> I'm feeling ok.... had a bad day yesterday as my Grandmother passed away. Wasn't paying attention to symptoms at the time... when I woke up this morning my temp had gone up a little more. When I checked my cervix this am it was high hard and closed, had a little bit of brown ewcm mixed with watery cm. Realized later that I was starving yesterday but felt nauseous at the same time and I was so cold... Thought I was coming down with something so I passed out on the couch early in the evening. Today I am having pressure down below... not cramps just pressure and my back is killing me. Could be AF on the way though... I seem to recall this same feeling last month ;) I took a cheap internet test with fmu today and it was bfn. Thinking I'll test again Sunday... FX'd for all of you!!!




Ciaramystic said:


> Hiya ladies... Update on me... Temp dropped two days and started spotting when wiping only... Temp went back up a little today... But still thinking this is AF. Had a "spotting only" period last cycle too... Idk what's goin on with my body but def making an appointment soon to get it figured out sigh..

My condolences about your Grandma, Ciara! :hug: :hugs::hugs:

Sorry to hear you are having some odd spotting stuff going on. Hopefully the docs can give you some info and if something needs sorted, it be sorted soon! :hugs:



Tizy said:


> Nothing to report here, think it might be a bit of a wait for af to show. I've ordered OPK and tests from Amazon so we plan to start trying after first period....which FF tells me is due round 16th Jan....seems ages away and knowing my luck I'll be one of those people who has messed up cycles following D&C. Hope not X




Tizy said:


> Lisasmith thanks for asking after me - One good piece of news, since my spotting has now stopped - I did a pregnancy test yesterday to check my HCG levels were back to 0 and I got a big fat NEGATIVE - can't tell you how happy I was to see one of those! Its great becuase it means there are no retained products and my body can now start trying to ovulate again. I had read horror stories of people with high HCG levels (like mine were) taking ages ...like months for them to return to normal, so since its only just over 3 weeks since my D&C i'm pleased.
> 
> We still haven't DTD tho, I know i'm gonna ovulate soon as I have a bit of EWCM but we said we'd wait till after first period just to give my body a bit extra time to recover....tempting tho it is to carry straight on! I want to get a few chances to DTD first too, get back to enjoying lovemaking and each other.
> 
> Hey Baby1 - glad ya still with us, us TTc girls are slowely dwindling (which is great becuase it means more BFP)
> 
> Ciara how are things today? Really hoping its just a late implant for you?
> 
> Thats me...over and out. Xxx

Glad to hear that your cycles are due to be getting back to normal swiftly, Tizy! :) Been praying for your swift recovery.

:dust:



BLACKBEAUTY27 said:


> hey ladies.. i know its been a whileee.. i havent been on any of these chats i was taking a much needed break.. sorry ladies soo everyone knows i have had 2 miscarriages back to back with no kids .. so it was and has been such a trying time.. i have an amazing hubby who has been so strong for both of us.. i promised that once we started trying again i would find this chat and reconnect with u wonderful ladies i started seeing a homepathy doc becuz my doc feels that everything is fine with me.. homepathy doc feels that my hormones are unbalanced due to long use of the birth controls pills and possible thin lining .. since my miscarriage in late oct .. he has me on some natural medicine .. he has given me the green light to start trying again on my next cycle which is scheduled mid to end of jan.. since taking his medicine my period seems to be back on track.. i am going to be montoring this months cycle only and take his advice and try again on my next period.. for the last times i got preggie i was ovulating much later in my cycles .. which i heard is no good ... so hopefully i am ovulating earlier .. im cd 5 and period has wrapped up ! i have purchased ovulation sticks to help me monitor my cycle.. ive been praying a lot and feel that were ready again to start trying again.. the homeopathy doc im seeing specializes in female fertility etc so i have faith that i will have a blessing this year*
> honestly im anxious to start trying again ! happy i found u ladies again .. ill keep everyone posted*
> BB !*Sent from Samsung Mobile

Oh, BB, glad to see you back! :flower: I've been praying for you as well, and I'm so glad you are safe and on the mend. Also glad to hear your hubby has been supportive and you've found a great homeopathic doc to help you!

:dust:



baby1wanted said:


> Hi everyone - how are you all? I'm still around TTC Tizy!! Sorry I've not been on for AGES, have taken a bit of a step back from all things TTC whilst I wait for my first appointment with the fertility clinic. I'm not tracking anything really at the minute just enjoying the break until all our testing starts. Endo pain getting steadily worse so hopefully they'll be able to offer something to help that too....
> Will keep an eye on you all :winkwink: until I'm ready to get back into the swing of things
> Oh and welcome back to BB :flower:
> Hugs :hugs: to everyone xx

Glad you are enjoying the break, although sorry to hear the endo pain is getting worse. :hugs: FX'd the docs can help with that as well. I've been "prayer warrior-ing" (that's what my nana calls it) for you, as well. ;)



babyrogers said:


> Hi ladies...is it too late to join this thread? Love the name btw. I am 20, on a vey long cycle number one to conceive baby number one




babyrogers said:


> Well I am 20 years old, DF is 24. We got engaged in November 2011 and are getting married this July. I went of bcp and it screwed me up of course...wish I had read all these discussions about bcp and what they can do to you. Probably would have picked a non-hormonal form of bc. Anyways, I somehow had two Lh surges 14 days apart (which I wouldn't have caught if I wasn't being impatient and taking OPKs to pass the time until af arrived) so obviously I didn't ovulate the first time. I'm just hoping I actually ovulated on the 5th since I had the darkest opk on the 4th. FF now has af due on the 20th so I think I'm going to wait until the 1st because I don't know if I can handle any more bfn this cycle (I took one the day before af was due the first time and one a few days later) and I'm moving so I should be too busy to test (yeah right, I will have to pack them early lol)

Welcome, babyrogers! :flower: I'm trying for my first, as well. FX'd for you and well wishes for the move!



LizzieJane said:


> AFM total rollarcoaster these last few weeks, on top of huge faily drama I had some scary bleeding :cry: I've never been so scared or cried so much. I was such a mess at the hospital! They did an exam and doppler, could not source the bleeding, but babies heartbeat was fine. It carried on lightly for a few days then cleared up. As luck would have it two days later we had a consultant app for genetics, she did a US and said all was well with baby and placenta. She said I was just probably just over exerting myself. Such a relief. :dust:

Yikes, I'm glad you checked out at the hospital okay, and that consultant could confirm things are well! How scary tho! :hugs: But glad you and baby are okay :)

------------------------

AFM...well, I started out feeling okay, this cycle. Not hopeful for this cycle, but okay with that. I got some good nesting done, got two attempts/bd in (although it was a struggle to get the last one, and the one on pos opk day doesn't count and isn't in my chart because it didn't complete, but I thought the previous attempt would be in that three day window of "good" for FF), got a bfp opk, and was feeling pretty good..until my temps didn't rise quick enough for FF to declare O soon enough to make that last good attempt fall into the good category, and DH had no mojo working for BD that supposed O day like we hoped he would.* :cry:

(((*I've since entered in the higher temp I got after waking and crying, because the low temps were gotten after only a few measley hours of sleep and on the day after the pos opk and I had no covers and was chilled, and I think that really threw it off for that day. I think the day after O and the day after that should probably be higher temp wise, but I only determined that after reading on FF how much blankets could make a difference and after the temp I took after immediately getting 6 more hours sleep for dpo 3 was so much higher. (My sleep schedule got messed up during my period, when I got sick in addition to having the period, and the switch over from being awake in the night to being awake in the day again happened during O season and I'm pretty sure that messed up my temp data, so I'm going with the opk now, even though I have a feeling I still O'd the day after my pos opk and am still in with a poor chance, although hopefully I'm not in with a super poor chance like when FF knocked O time back to cd19, when I didn't go with the higher temp for cd18 and on cd19 I had a low temp hopefully due to low sleep again, since after 6 more hours of sleep it was up much higher). If my luteal phase winds up being longer than 14 days and I'm not PG, though, I'll reinstate the lower temp, since my luteal phase has never been longer than 14 days.)))

So, anyway, on cd18 I had a breakdown and cried most of the day, since the one thing that is in our control, the BD attempts, were going poorly yet again (and they haven't gone great since the first month because it's been a struggle to even narrowly get in good enough BD timing). After all, even if there's nothing physiologically wrong with either of us, it'll never happen if the sperm doesn't get to the egg, and it seemed there was nothing to be done because the reason for the lack of attempts is DH's work overworking/stressing him and DH having sinus ick, so I was devastated. The good news is, after having a talk with DH, it turns out DH wasn't getting nearly good enough sleep during the week, since cycle 3, because he was staying up too late and getting up early for work (on the weekends, he felt vigorous enough because he was getting enough sleep), and he thinks that is the lynchpin to his being able to BD (work stress and sinus ick can be overcome and/or will be less with more sleep). And the reason he wasn't more watchful on taking care of himself was partly due to not taking my warnings of "we are in the fertile period, save your strength" seriously, and he's promised to take that seriously as well from now on, in addition to having me remind him to get to bed by a certain time. So hopefully that works for future cycles. sigh

We've also got a new plan, since part of what is driving me nuts about TTC is all the uncertainty, and I need some goal that I can have immediate gratification about and some regularity. So the new plan is to BD every 3 days from cd10 to cd22 (the latest I've O'd has been cd20, so that should cover it). DH isn't sure whether such a regimented routine will mess with his mojo or not, so we'll see. Hopefully it won't.

Tizy, I'm due to test on 1/22/13.

But if my period doesn't come by then, rather than PG, I'll suspect later O.

Sigh. If anyone can offer me any more hope for ever being PG, I'll take it. Maybe it'll at least make me feel better for a little while. If nothing else, it feels nice to have others pulling for me, even if I'm as doomed as I fear I am. 

Ugh. I was feeling fine until I started talking about what's been going on with me. All those still TTC might want to skip the following as I'm about to vent some pessimism and it might bum y'all out. I'm only including it in case some day I actually do get PG, and someone else feels just as hopeless, and then I can say "see, look how hopeless I was and it happened for me"...but I doubt that I will ever get PG, right now.

.
.
.

I'm hating this TTC journey, right now. Hating it. It is torment. And I know I'm not going to be lucky enough to get PG soon. And I'm having a crisis of faith about it working out in the end. I'm feeling very pessimistic, right now. I've got enough hope that I can at least get in good attempts, but I'm not feeling optimistic about the end results.

I do have this irrational suspicion that success comes easy or not at all. But nothing, or not much, is easy for me...but I don't feel like I've been terribly successful either (I have rather high standards for myself) so...It's just really hard to believe that with how not-smoothly it's been going that it won't all end in failure. I'm feeling very unlucky and that there's not much can be done to change that luck. I'm feeling that if it comes to IVF, that will fail too (maybe I'll have a bad uterus which will make even donated embryos a no-go). And if it comes to adoption, no one will pick us. And the cost of all that and the red tape and the length of journey, esp with the latter, sounds like a nightmare, to me.

It just feels like I'm never going to be a mom, no matter what I do, or how hard I try. And looking back through the TTC forum, I see that others have felt that way and most have gone on to get PG and give birth, but some haven't, and I just have a bad feeling that I'm right and it's not in the cards for me, regardless of earlier good feelings or my husband's good feelings, and I'm going to go through years and years of this torment with no baby at the end. If I weren't determined to see it through to the end, so that I know for sure I did my best and the failure wasn't due to lack of trying, I'd give up, right now. But I hate this journey and it sucks and I believe I'll get PG (or become a mom somehow) someday *if* it happens. But I'm not holding my breath.

And I'll eat my hat, if I wind up PG this cycle. But I know I won't have to worry about any hat eating. This cycle is doomed, and the whole endevour feels doomed.

I swear, if grieving for never being a mom wasn't gonna be "death of loved one" level grieving for me, I'd just grieve for it right now and get it over with, so I could go through the motions of TTC in peace. But that level of grieving will make it impossible to go through the motions any time soon (and I'd wonder if it could have happened in the time spent not trying), so I'm stuck holding onto faint hope.

Those of you who already have kids/are PG are so, so lucky. For those of you who it took a long time for, I don't know how you didn't lose your minds. Srsly. Maybe if TTC had gone smooth for me with regular O times that happened at the standard time for most people, and BD attempts that didn't have to be struggled for and weren't just barely good enough at best, I'd still be hopeful. But they weren't and I'm not, because I can't help but feel that it shouldn't be this hard if it's going to end in success. 

For those of you who it happens/happened quickly for, you are just so lucky, I wish I could be that lucky, and I feel like since I'm already not that lucky, something must be wrong with me.

:cry: How sad am I? Yeesh. :wacko:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Felt better after venting and got some more good nesting done, but now I feel depressed again. :shrug:

Somebody lie to me and tell me it'll happen for me.


----------



## LizzieJane

Oh smalltowngal :hugs: I'm not going to lie to you! but it will happen! it might be a bumpy ride and it might take longer than any of us want for you, but it will happen :hugs:

I found temping SO hard, just like you said, length of time sleeping and blankets, even the weather really throw it off. I can only compare to the one time I ovulated, but I think FF got it wrong, judging by the size of baby, apparently I ovulated before my +ve opk?! I think I just had such a screwed up cycle by CD60 or whatever it didn't respond normally to ovulation. 

Glad you had a good chat with DH. I felt really bad collaring DH when he was so tired after work :( BD'ing every three days sounds good, and you can encourage DH to get a good nights sleep the night before!! Do you think some other goals might help, non TTC related to distract you? I used a lot of short term goals, the old '42 days till a night away/holiday' trick or new hobbies kept me going! I think I was going to try knitting at one point, but I was terrible :dohh: 

:( please don't feel hopeless hun :hugs: I know it is hard not to, I felt hopeless too, I often think about what I would have done with those 80-90 day cycles if we hadn't got our one in a million sticky bean. I reckon I'd have gone to counselling, booked a lot of short term treats to look forward to, leaned on hubs a lot, vented at you BnB ladies, yelled at scans on facebook, and carried on looking at adoption, which I was doing at the time. 

There is a HUGE amount of road left before you should feel like giving up. Honestly I promise you, you will be a mum. I know this because it is so obvious how much you want to be a mum. You wont give up, even though you feel down, you will never give up. I think the ladies on this forum have amazing strength and an amazing capacity to support each other though everyone is in a range of different situations. I think you should give yourself credit for your strength, determination and your kindness because it is hard to feel happy for people who are PG when you long for that yourself. And look at your post, you are supporting everyone in this thread, even though you are feeling so low. That's what mothers do and you will be a mother one day, and I truely hope that day comes very soon. xxx


----------



## Skyler2014

Well, smalltowngirl, I was going to comment but then I read lizziejane's post and she's got it right. I agree with her. It will happen, sooner or later for you


----------



## SmallTownGal

LizzieJane said:


> Oh smalltowngal :hugs: I'm not going to lie to you! but it will happen! it might be a bumpy ride and it might take longer than any of us want for you, but it will happen :hugs:
> 
> I found temping SO hard, just like you said, length of time sleeping and blankets, even the weather really throw it off. I can only compare to the one time I ovulated, but I think FF got it wrong, judging by the size of baby, apparently I ovulated before my +ve opk?! I think I just had such a screwed up cycle by CD60 or whatever it didn't respond normally to ovulation.
> 
> Glad you had a good chat with DH. I felt really bad collaring DH when he was so tired after work :( BD'ing every three days sounds good, and you can encourage DH to get a good nights sleep the night before!! Do you think some other goals might help, non TTC related to distract you? I used a lot of short term goals, the old '42 days till a night away/holiday' trick or new hobbies kept me going! I think I was going to try knitting at one point, but I was terrible :dohh:
> 
> :( please don't feel hopeless hun :hugs: I know it is hard not to, I felt hopeless too, I often think about what I would have done with those 80-90 day cycles if we hadn't got our one in a million sticky bean. I reckon I'd have gone to counselling, booked a lot of short term treats to look forward to, leaned on hubs a lot, vented at you BnB ladies, yelled at scans on facebook, and carried on looking at adoption, which I was doing at the time.
> 
> There is a HUGE amount of road left before you should feel like giving up. Honestly I promise you, you will be a mum. I know this because it is so obvious how much you want to be a mum. You wont give up, even though you feel down, you will never give up. I think the ladies on this forum have amazing strength and an amazing capacity to support each other though everyone is in a range of different situations. I think you should give yourself credit for your strength, determination and your kindness because it is hard to feel happy for people who are PG when you long for that yourself. And look at your post, you are supporting everyone in this thread, even though you are feeling so low. That's what mothers do and you will be a mother one day, and I truely hope that day comes very soon. xxx

Oh, Lizzie, thank you so much for this post! <3 :hugs::hugs::hugs: Now I'm crying again, but in a good way. :blush:

It's really encouraging to me that you see strength and good mum qualities and whatnot in me, esp since I've been worrying, a lot more than I realized, that maybe I'm just not strong enough and wouldn't be a good mum, anyway. That really gives me hope that if I just keep trying my best, one way or another, I'll be a mum. And also helps me have pride in the trying, whatever the result. I'm rather goal oriented, so I tend to forget that there is value in working hard towards a worthy goal, in and of itself, even if I don't get the result/or it seems like I'm not going to get the result that I'm looking for.

Thank you for your hopes that it will happen for me soon! :hugs:

Ah, and I'm glad I'm not the only one having trouble with temping! Come to think of it, the weather has been crazy lately, going from hot to cold to hot to cold, so that probably didn't help either. Ah well, my new plan should cover my bases. (Speaking of that, in the midst of writing this, DH proposed some BD time, feeling a need to prove that with proper sleep he could overcome work and sinus ick. I'm quite sure I O'd already, but it's good to BD anyway. ;) )

And yeah, I think non-TTC goals are def helpful. I have some non-TTC related projects (and nesting is actually partly one of them, as I want to get the house properly organized and spiffed up, anyway, and began that project before TTC began - but I have some totally non-TTC related projects like "getting a 100% in all of my Lego games for the Wii" and beating or getting 100% in other games, and writing fic, and studying a favorite subject for fun). I've got knitting as well, but I'm still working on the basics and haven't picked it up in a while (I keep dropping stitches). Having a short term reward goal sounds like a good idea, and I don't have that in place. I'll have to brainstorm. Thanks for the tip! :)

I think I'm going to print this post out, and tack it up to my mirror, along with some encouraging notes in bold letters (maybe with glitter - everything's better with glitter), like the main character in "Beautiful" did. Maybe it's a little silly, but I think it'll work to keep me from devolving into downward shame spiral like has been happening, if every day I read positive notes like "you are strong", "you will be a mom", "you will succeed", and "never give up". You've inspired me to finally embrace the "determinator" method, and work to hypnotize myself into believing in the positive, rather than my usual "defensive pessimism" method. I still have the worry of "what if I don't succeed in spite of my best efforts" but if I am going to succeed, then believing that I will will help me bare the hardships on the way, and I can always deal with the disappointment if it happens (and change my definition of success to mean "trying my best and not giving up until all options have been exhausted") but I'm going to try and ignore the "if" until all options are exhausted, if it comes to that. Ah, already it's hard for me. I'll def have to do daily affirmations (it's worked with self-esteem issues for me in the past, so it should work again).



babyrogers said:


> Well, smalltowngirl, I was going to comment but then I read lizziejane's post and she's got it right. I agree with her. It will happen, sooner or later for you


Thanks to you to for your support, babyrogers! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Well, it's morning and I've got my notes up on the mirror and said my first mantra/set of daily affirmations. It's still hard not to follow up the positives with a "but what if", but hopefully after a few weeks I'll start to really believe the positive and I won't be knocked back down into the downward shame/worry spiral by set backs.

Really, I know it doesn't make any more sense to choose to assume the negative than the positive, in an unknown outcome, so I might as well assume the positive. I suppose I could embrace the unknown and hope for the best, but I don't think that's as good for keeping me motivated to be "the determinator". And if DH and I are interpreting our feelings/messages from the Divine correctly, then I've got even more good reason to chose the positive determinator path (it being God approved).

I think today's distraction will be Lego Indiana Jones on the Wii. I just love the Lego games - it's so cathartic to smash the plethora of smashable Lego scenery to bits, with the cute little Lego figures.

Poor DH is still having sinus ick. I think he's fighting off a proper sinus infection, now. But he won't go to the doctor. Although I may have finally convinced him to see the allergist when he's better.


----------



## SmallTownGal

claire1978 said:


> Eek, Im so excited, got my 3d/4d scan in 2 hrs, Ive had one cuppa tea this morning and no other caffeine all day, baby has been pretty quiet, only a few kicks so im hoping it will be nice and active for the scan, gonna find out if Im def having a girl which i was told i was 10 days ago at my 20 week scan, we get a dvd aswell, Anyone else had one before?

It's been a couple days and I thought I might ask how your scan went Claire? Did you find out for sure if you're having a girl?

It's so cool that you get a dvd. :D Do you get a picture printout as well?

Speaking of that:



Jadey121 said:


> Good luck Claire! Heres my 4d scan with my 1st its bloomin amazing!!
> 
> Post some piccys please once you get chance :thumbup:

Awesome pic! I've seen one before in my gyno's office (they have one by the desk advertising the service). So cool what they can do with technology these days. :)

------

AFM: I'm feeling a lot less raw about all things related to PG and babies. In fact, I'm feeling not raw at all, right now. The positive thinking is really helping. It's still a struggle sometimes not to devolve, but I'm keeping at it. 

I've also got a new stop on the plan before adoption, and that's donor egg + plus surrogacy (the price of adoption vs. donor egg + surrogacy can run the same and no home study and legal paper work is required with the latter, so might as well go for that first). So if natural planning doesn't work, then fertility treatments up through IVF (whether donor sperm or egg or embryo is needed - although we've already discussed that we'd probably go for donor embryo and skip egg since donor embryo is much cheaper), then if that don't work we go to donor embryo plus surrogacy, then if that don't work we go to domestic adoption (international is even harder to pull off) and worry about the particulars of that if it comes to it. (I'm very lucky DH makes good money and we have infertility insurance, otherwise I'd have less options and/or a long time saving up.) ...This is the kind of thing that leads to me being labeled "Monica" on those online "which Friend are you?" quizzes. Even my backup plans have backup plans. I am determined that one of these plans will work, pref the natural one because its the cheapest and quickest and less complicated for all involved. FX'd for natural. Determined overall.

And it's funny, but I've noticed that when I have faith that I'll be a mom someday, the thought of being a mom scares me a bit (big challenge, being a parent) and I wonder if sometimes I devolve into negative-Nancy-land partly because a part of me thinks not being a mom is actually the less scary (although heartbreaking) proposition. No matter how scary being a mom sometimes sounds, I'm already committed to pursing that goal till the end, so I suppose I might as well not worry about the scary stuff. It's kinda like being on the rollercoaster lift hill (that's always the scariest part of the coaster for me) - I'm already committed and I waited a while to ride the thing and I love rollercoasters, so there's no sense worrying now, LOL.

That reminds me, I still have a Disney world trip report to do. Note to self: see if DH downloaded the pics from the park yet (when they take your pic at the park, they give you a card that you go online to use and download your pic). I've got the pics from DH's camera already, but not the one's taken by the park people. ...And holy cow that trip was months ago, already!


----------



## claire1978

SmallTownGal said:


> claire1978 said:
> 
> 
> Eek, Im so excited, got my 3d/4d scan in 2 hrs, Ive had one cuppa tea this morning and no other caffeine all day, baby has been pretty quiet, only a few kicks so im hoping it will be nice and active for the scan, gonna find out if Im def having a girl which i was told i was 10 days ago at my 20 week scan, we get a dvd aswell, Anyone else had one before?
> 
> It's been a couple days and I thought I might ask how your scan went Claire? Did you find out for sure if you're having a girl?
> 
> It's so cool that you get a dvd. :D Do you get a picture printout as well?
> 
> Speaking of that:
> 
> 
> 
> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Claire! Heres my 4d scan with my 1st its bloomin amazing!!
> 
> Post some piccys please once you get chance :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome pic! I've seen one before in my gyno's office (they have one by the desk advertising the service). So cool what they can do with technology these days. :)
> 
> ------
> 
> AFM: I'm feeling a lot less raw about all things related to PG and babies. In fact, I'm feeling not raw at all, right now. The positive thinking is really helping. It's still a struggle sometimes not to devolve, but I'm keeping at it.
> 
> I've also got a new stop on the plan before adoption, and that's donor egg + plus surrogacy (the price of adoption vs. donor egg + surrogacy can run the same and no home study and legal paper work is required with the latter, so might as well go for that first). So if natural planning doesn't work, then fertility treatments up through IVF (whether donor sperm or egg or embryo is needed - although we've already discussed that we'd probably go for donor embryo and skip egg since donor embryo is much cheaper), then if that don't work we go to donor embryo plus surrogacy, then if that don't work we go to domestic adoption (international is even harder to pull off) and worry about the particulars of that if it comes to it. (I'm very lucky DH makes good money and we have infertility insurance, otherwise I'd have less options and/or a long time saving up.) ...This is the kind of thing that leads to me being labeled "Monica" on those online "which Friend are you?" quizzes. Even my backup plans have backup plans. I am determined that one of these plans will work, pref the natural one because its the cheapest and quickest and less complicated for all involved. FX'd for natural. Determined overall.
> 
> And it's funny, but I've noticed that when I have faith that I'll be a mom someday, the thought of being a mom scares me a bit (big challenge, being a parent) and I wonder if sometimes I devolve into negative-Nancy-land partly because a part of me thinks not being a mom is actually the less scary (although heartbreaking) proposition. No matter how scary being a mom sometimes sounds, I'm already committed to pursing that goal till the end, so I suppose I might as well not worry about the scary stuff. It's kinda like being on the rollercoaster lift hill (that's always the scariest part of the coaster for me) - I'm already committed and I waited a while to ride the thing and I love rollercoasters, so there's no sense worrying now, LOL.
> 
> That reminds me, I still have a Disney world trip report to do. Note to self: see if DH downloaded the pics from the park yet (when they take your pic at the park, they give you a card that you go online to use and download your pic). I've got the pics from DH's camera already, but not the one's taken by the park people. ...And holy cow that trip was months ago, already!Click to expand...

Oh yeah sorry forgot to update here, it was good but spent the whole half hr to determine the sex so im going bak in 3 weeks for a re-scan free of charge but she is sure i am having a girl, i have bought pink stuff but still cant get my head around it, cant wait till the next scan coz bubba will be bigger then so i will def believe that one, it was hilarious in the scanning room, bubba was bent over like she was sucking her knees and cord was inbetween legs so i had to do 6 star jumps and crawl around the floor like a cat to get her to change position, it worked a little bit and i did get a couple of fotos, i always thought 4d scans were freaky but it was lovely to see baby like that


----------



## Lisasmith

Team :pink:


----------



## Jadey121

Do you have any pics to share Claire?

Congrats Lisa!!! I can see from your siggy you like to keep order with the boy / girl / boy... GIRL hehe!

Good look to those still TTC it will happen 

As from me i have my anomaly scan on the 23rd so not long to go! I want confirmation that we are having a boy as when i went to my private scan she said she was sure but she didnt give me any potty shots which i paid for :-( She said she didnt save the image! Best still be team blue as we have named our baby Jack :-D and have spend a fortune on boys clothes lol. xx


----------



## claire1978

Here is a pic of the 4d scan, its black and white coz of the flash on my fone, this made it abit clearer than in sepia, I was only 21+3 weeks so baby doesnt have much fat on her and has alot of growing to do but legs are wide open, would you say def girl, the sonographer was sure theres no willy there, what do u think?

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/20130110_212539.jpg


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on team :pink: Lisa!

Jadey the 23rd is right around the corner how exciting! 

Claire that is a lovely photo of bubs :)

Here's some :dust: for our ttc ladies :)

Afm nothing fun to report just dealing with sciatic pain and chasing an almost 2 year old around :haha: counting down the days till my next scan on feb 12th! Feels like ages away still but I keep looking at it in weeks so the time seems to pass quicker!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Good morning ladies!!! How is everyone doing??? 

I am waiting on O'... It has been exactly a year now since BC was finished... I finally had a nice bright red flow this cycle (past cycles have been nothing but brown spotting) and my LP has grown from 10 days to 13!!! So this one time I was actually excited about AF! Hoping that means my body is all ready to conceive. I should O' in a little over a week and have all ready had a chat with my wonderful man about when we absolutely HAVE to BD LOL!!!


----------



## Skyler2014

I am 9dpo. Stuck somewhere between first predicted af and adjusted predicted af with my second positive opk at cd30. I started temping at 3dpo when I realized how long my cycle was going to be. I'm interested to see what it does over the next couple days. If it doesn't drop by the 20th when af is due and she doesn't show then I will probably test.


----------



## SmallTownGal

claire1978 said:


> Oh yeah sorry forgot to update here, it was good but spent the whole half hr to determine the sex so im going bak in 3 weeks for a re-scan free of charge but she is sure i am having a girl, i have bought pink stuff but still cant get my head around it, cant wait till the next scan coz bubba will be bigger then so i will def believe that one, it was hilarious in the scanning room, bubba was bent over like she was sucking her knees and cord was inbetween legs so i had to do 6 star jumps and crawl around the floor like a cat to get her to change position, it worked a little bit and i did get a couple of fotos, i always thought 4d scans were freaky but it was lovely to see baby like that




claire1978 said:


> Here is a pic of the 4d scan, its black and white coz of the flash on my fone, this made it abit clearer than in sepia, I was only 21+3 weeks so baby doesnt have much fat on her and has alot of growing to do but legs are wide open, would you say def girl, the sonographer was sure theres no willy there, what do u think?
> 
> https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/20130110_212539.jpg

Wow, I just can't get over how amazing those 4d scans are! :D Congrats on finally confirming your bubba is a girl, Claire! :pink::flower:



Lisasmith said:


> Team :pink:

Congrats, Lisa! :flower: Another one for team pink!



Jadey121 said:


> Good look to those still TTC it will happen
> 
> As from me i have my anomaly scan on the 23rd so not long to go! I want confirmation that we are having a boy as when i went to my private scan she said she was sure but she didnt give me any potty shots which i paid for :-( She said she didnt save the image! Best still be team blue as we have named our baby Jack :-D and have spend a fortune on boys clothes lol. xx

Gah, how could she not save the potty shot! :dohh: Well, I hope you get a good shot this upcoming scan, then!

Aw, Jack is a cute name. :thumbup:

I'm so bad, I started thinking of girl and boy names before we started TTC. :p



Ciaramystic said:


> Good morning ladies!!! How is everyone doing???
> 
> I am waiting on O'... It has been exactly a year now since BC was finished... I finally had a nice bright red flow this cycle (past cycles have been nothing but brown spotting) and my LP has grown from 10 days to 13!!! So this one time I was actually excited about AF! Hoping that means my body is all ready to conceive. I should O' in a little over a week and have all ready had a chat with my wonderful man about when we absolutely HAVE to BD LOL!!!

Hooray for normal flow and healthy LP! :thumbup: Good luck with this next cycle and :dust:!



babyrogers said:


> I am 9dpo. Stuck somewhere between first predicted af and adjusted predicted af with my second positive opk at cd30. I started temping at 3dpo when I realized how long my cycle was going to be. I'm interested to see what it does over the next couple days. If it doesn't drop by the 20th when af is due and she doesn't show then I will probably test.

FX'd for you! :dust:


---------------

AFM: DH is finally recovering from the sinus infection that he had, so that's a relief. He's still not feeling 100% but he's on the mend.

I had some bad sinus ick yesterday that made it hard to eat, so I'm hoping today is better. I think I feel better today than I did yesterday. Hopefully I'll be able to get some nesting done in the basement today (if it's not too cold down there).

It's getting easier to fight "the negatives", but now I'm starting to hope for this cycle again, which I don't want to do because I've already cried for cycle 5 and don't want to again (next cycle - I wanna hope for next cycle!). I'm tempted to hope for this cycle because some of my latest temps have been higher then in any previous cycle, but it's probably not pg related. I'll eat my hat...and a shoe, if AF doesn't eventually get me this cycle. But perhaps next cycle...FX'd for next cycle.

Ah, that reminds me...I wonder if I should wait and schedule my gyno appointment for May instead of April, since then I'll have tried 9 months (rather than 8) by then, and the doc can go ahead and schedule us for some fertility testing as planned (having reached 9 months and no pg)?


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hope everyone is doing well or hanging in there, at least. :dust:

Yesterday started off anxiety laden. For some odd reason I started worrying about endometriosis again. I know the anxiety that led to my worry spell was sinus ick ear wonk related, but I'm still not sure how I wound up latching on to the endo as a particular worry. I managed to talk myself down from wallowing in worry, though (thank God for the option of surrogacy being available). Since I prefer natural, I did pray to God for a miracle to help me get PG, if needed and if that's okay, and the message I received was I already got a miracle (the vestibulitis cure) [to help me out] so hopefully that means it's just a matter of time on the natural front, and it will happen before I need to seek IUI or IVF or something more intense than fertility drugs. FX'd I'm as in touch with the Divine as I think I am and FX'd for natural PG in the not too distant future. [-o&lt;

Fortunately, yesterday, I also had a counseling appointment. I felt better after discussing my worries and I was able to share the positive progress I've been able to make on the positive thinking/"determinator" front, thanks to the help of the lovely ladies here. Yay. :friends:

I'm feeling better sinus wise today, so I plan to get some work done on my basement organizing project. Yesterday I felt too icky to do much else but go to counseling, pick up some groceries, keep myself properly fed (I tend to lose my appetite when ill), and watch tv (I've been rewatching Twin Peaks, lately).

I am now t-minus 4 days from testing day, and I'm feeling a definite sense of suspense (more from wondering when AF will hit and when spotting will start, rather than bfp vs bfn). These continued high temps are continuing to temp me to hope for a bfp this cycle, but I'm still predicting bfn/AF. I predict that I'll just have to keep on truckin'.

https://th01.deviantart.net/fs50/200H/f/2009/265/5/6/Keep_On_Walkin___by_Cerauno.png
(it was hard to find a Keep on Truckin' picture with a girl doin' the truckin', but this one is so cute and has a tiger, so that makes up for it)


----------



## LizzieJane

smalltowngal, look at your temps! 

I am glad that your counselling went well :hugs: I always found it good to brain dump if nothing else, it helps you put your fears into perspective. 

apologies for being a complete chart stalker but... you've had spotting most cycles post-ovulation and so far this cycle no spotting. Also, your temps look far less erratic post ovulation than in any of your previous cycles. I can understand that you want to keep your hopes down and focus on the next cycle so that AF isn't a disappointment. But honestly I think you have a good chance :thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hello everyone hope you're all ok?
Sorry for another long gap in replying - I've still been doing the taking a step back from B&B and since l last checked in DH and I have had a fab week away skiing - perfect weather, great food and lots of wine. :thumbup:

Thanks again to everyone for their supportive comments - sending :hugs: to you all especially to SmallTownGal as it sounds like you've been struggling (this TTC business is hard work!) - am really keeping everything crossed for you :flower:

Tizy how are you feeling? Hope you had a lovely holiday period after your difficult time in December? :flower:

BB - it's great to see you back! I know you've had a really rough ride but sounds like your making positive steps forward and hoping this is your year :flower:

How are our pregnant ladies doing? The scan pics coming through are amazing!

AFM, on our return I got a letter through the post calling us for our first lots of investigations with the fertility clinic - bloods for both of us, scans for me and SA for DH. Then yesterday came a real surprise..... I got my first ever :bfp:!
Am completely blown away - as you know we'd decided to forget anything to do with TTC until with got seen by the FS and it seems like this was the key for us!

Over xmas week I was horrendously bloated and in a lot of pain - I just assumed it was the endo flaring up again. Then last Sat I thought AF had arrived - started pink spotting. Was very pleased as it gave me a 31 day cycle - my shortest one yet so I had a look back at the dates and realised that the bloating and pain could have been ovulation as it also came with the most EWCM I've had in a long time (sorry for TMI!). So anyway thought AF was here but was still very happy that I may have ovulated. Then AF never quite came - the couple of hours of pink spotting turned into occasional brown CM on tissue paper (again TMI sorry!). Still didn't think anything of it and certainly didn't put it together with the fact that DH has on a daily basis been commenting on the size of my bbs! To cut a long story short I gradually but together the potential ovulation with bbs that were so sore I'm struggling to wear a bra and a constant background nausea and tested - second line came up immediately DH didn't believe me so have done 6 more tests since, all positive and see the doctor on Monday! 

In a bit of shock to be honest - it's obviously very early days so wish me luck for a stick bean!


----------



## LizzieJane

YEAH!!!!! :dance: baby1wanted this is fantastic news!!! super congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to you and your gorgeous little one!!!!!

I wonder how many people get their BFP when they give up in advance of their FS appointment? quite a lot I suspect!! 

I'm so happy for you, may the babydust continue in this thread and bless us with some more 2013 BFPs! :dust:


----------



## Jadey121

Congrats baby1wanted!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Skyler2014

Wow congrats!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thank you!


----------



## SmallTownGal

LizzieJane said:


> smalltowngal, look at your temps!
> 
> I am glad that your counselling went well :hugs: I always found it good to brain dump if nothing else, it helps you put your fears into perspective.
> 
> apologies for being a complete chart stalker but... you've had spotting most cycles post-ovulation and so far this cycle no spotting. Also, your temps look far less erratic post ovulation than in any of your previous cycles. I can understand that you want to keep your hopes down and focus on the next cycle so that AF isn't a disappointment. But honestly I think you have a good chance :thumbup:

Hee hee, chart stalk away :winkwink: And yeah, those temps! (And complete lack of spotting!, which I didn't notice till you mentioned it.) They are suspicious. I'm glad it's not my imagination that those are hopeful looking temps/signs. But since I've already cried for this cycle I do hate to hope again for it...but I might not be able to help myself. I keep fighting it, but I think I'm hoping in spite of myself. Oh, well, I'll just have a cry and then keep truckin across that bridge if I come to it. I think I might be okay to hope if I also keep doing my positive self talk and resolve to keep on keepin on, whatever happens.

And if I'm not PG this cycle, then I'm still glad to see a lack of spotting and see higher and smoother post O temps (since that's a good sign for progesterone and whatnot getting back into whack, if it was out of whack from those hormone treatments.)

And yeah, IA, having a brain dump is def helpful. :hugs: Puts it into perspective and keeps me from curling up with it.



baby1wanted said:


> Hello everyone hope you're all ok?
> Sorry for another long gap in replying - I've still been doing the taking a step back from B&B and since l last checked in DH and I have had a fab week away skiing - perfect weather, great food and lots of wine. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks again to everyone for their supportive comments - sending :hugs: to you all especially to SmallTownGal as it sounds like you've been struggling (this TTC business is hard work!) - am really keeping everything crossed for you :flower:
> 
> Tizy how are you feeling? Hope you had a lovely holiday period after your difficult time in December? :flower:
> 
> BB - it's great to see you back! I know you've had a really rough ride but sounds like your making positive steps forward and hoping this is your year :flower:
> 
> How are our pregnant ladies doing? The scan pics coming through are amazing!
> 
> AFM, on our return I got a letter through the post calling us for our first lots of investigations with the fertility clinic - bloods for both of us, scans for me and SA for DH. Then yesterday came a real surprise..... I got my first ever :bfp:!
> Am completely blown away - as you know we'd decided to forget anything to do with TTC until with got seen by the FS and it seems like this was the key for us!
> 
> Over xmas week I was horrendously bloated and in a lot of pain - I just assumed it was the endo flaring up again. Then last Sat I thought AF had arrived - started pink spotting. Was very pleased as it gave me a 31 day cycle - my shortest one yet so I had a look back at the dates and realised that the bloating and pain could have been ovulation as it also came with the most EWCM I've had in a long time (sorry for TMI!). So anyway thought AF was here but was still very happy that I may have ovulated. Then AF never quite came - the couple of hours of pink spotting turned into occasional brown CM on tissue paper (again TMI sorry!). Still didn't think anything of it and certainly didn't put it together with the fact that DH has on a daily basis been commenting on the size of my bbs! To cut a long story short I gradually but together the potential ovulation with bbs that were so sore I'm struggling to wear a bra and a constant background nausea and tested - second line came up immediately DH didn't believe me so have done 6 more tests since, all positive and see the doctor on Monday!
> 
> In a bit of shock to be honest - it's obviously very early days so wish me luck for a stick bean!

Wow, congrats baby1wanted!!! Best wishes for a sticky bean and a H & H 9 mos.! :happydance::flower::happydance:

Ah, and you give me further hope that it will happen for me too, eventually. And thanks for the extra hugs and keeping FX'd for me! :hugs::hugs: TTC sure is hard work, indeed.

----

Other news for me for today: Got some some more organizing in the basement done, and was pleased to find a stash of the floor tiles my grandparents used to tile the basement (so if some tiles ever need replacing, now I know I've got plenty of replacements, yay!) There's also a can of tile adhesive down there, that may or may not still be good, that was from the days when people used vinyl-*asbestos* tiles, LOL! (it says it's for vinyl-asbestos and asphalt tiles - my tiles are asphalt).


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats baby1wanted!!

:dust: for the rest of you ladies and more 2013 :bfp:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Well, of course, today, my temp drops down! :dohh::pop: It's still above average, but it's a sharp drop from yesterday. We did get a cold snap today and I did wake up chilled, so that might be a contributing factor, and I still haven't had any spotting but...I'm back to thinking quite solidly that this will not be the month. I'm definitely not going to test before testing day, and I might wait two days after that, just to account for the possibly of ovulating later. Just going to keep on truckin' :bodyb: (expect to see that a lot - I'm finding that to be a useful mantra.)

I'm either going to work more in the basement (if it's not too cold down there with the cold snap) or the dining room, today. Maybe a little in both.

PS...I just noticed that my ticker says I can schedule my gyno appointment now. :?: Does anyone have any advise on whether I should wait and schedule a May appointment, instead, since that will be my 9th cycle and that's when the doc wanted to refer me for fertility testing, and it's only one month away from the April appointment?


----------



## SmallTownGal

There needs to be a "Determined" "Currently Feeling" mood icon. :neutral: The closest is "Daring" I think.


----------



## LizzieJane

I don't know smalltowngal, I think the rules are difference in the UK and US. does it make a financial difference to go to the docs twice? if not I'd go in april just in case the doc would send you sooner rather than later. 

saying that your temps don't look bad esp if it was cold. then again if you ovulated at 2dpo instead where there is a second dip, it's probs too early to test.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks for the advice! :) 

Hm...the payment isn't much for a visit...I'll think I'll probably go ahead and schedule the April appointment (after the witch shows...or earlier if I should happen to get a no-show witch and bfp), hoping that he'll refer me just that little bit sooner, then.

And it was quite a cold snap today (the toilet seat was even quite chilly this morning! :cold:). It's hopeful to hear the temps don't look bad, esp considering the cold. Ah, it'll be interesting to see what happens tomorrow. If it's really 12dpo then I could maybe see spotting, if AF is going to show. It will be very unusual if I don't see spotting on 13dpo (unless I O'd on 2dpo). We shall see, we shall see.

----

In other news: Got some good basement organizing done. The super warm slipper socks and fleece outfit I was wearing kept me warm enough to work down there. :)

On the other hand, poor DH is having a tough workday. I'll be getting us delicious Chinese food from down the road, to cheer him up (he loves the General Tsao's Chicken).


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations baby 1!!! :wohoo:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Temp went back up a bit today :), so now I'm hopeful again. It's no wonder I dreamed of being on funky amusement park rides, last night. :wacko: So far still no spotting. :) Getting anxious to see what happens tomorrow (if I spot or not).

Hope everyone else is doing well.

:dust:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Well, the temp has gone all the way back up :), and still no spotting (so far), :) so it's hard not to be hopeful and I am in a way but...I find that I still can't envision getting a bfp this month. :| Partly, perhaps, because I'm still in doubt over when I O'd, but also I think because I've hoped and envisioned 4 other times only to be disappointed. However, even if I did O one or two days later, these temps are still awful high and sustained. So it's a bit suspenseful. Oh well.

Definitely going to be keeping my mind off things by continuing to work on my nesting. I made some great progress in the basement yesterday. :) And DH and I are also planning on going out today, so that should be nice.

Hope Tizy and BB and others we haven't heard from for a little bit are doing all right. :hugs:

Baby1wanted, have a good doctor's appointment tomorrow! :flower:

Lizzie, I've just lurked your journal, and it's got me thinking that if I'm not PG I can always console myself with more time to save for all that expensive baby stuff, LOL.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Good luck smalltown! Hope this is your month :) 
:dust:


----------



## LizzieJane

epp! mustn't get excited but look at your temps and no spotting :dance: 
but you are right, saving for a baby isn't a bad plan either :thumbup: I am totally gobsmacked at the cost of everything :dohh: I need to find a good second hand baby things website, anyone got any tips? 

good luck with the doc baby1wanted! 

hope everyone is having a great weekend :flower: we are under quite a lot of snow here! lovely for five minutes, a complete pain thereafter!


----------



## Jadey121

The snow here in South Wales is horrendus! Weather showing more of it is coming tomorrow too... i hope not as i havent been out in it just incase i fall :-\

Scan is Wednesday  Cant wait to see my lil man again!

Lizzie - ive found a few good bargains on ebay!


----------



## SmallTownGal

ProudArmyWife said:


> Good luck smalltown! Hope this is your month :)
> :dust:




LizzieJane said:


> epp! mustn't get excited but look at your temps and no spotting :dance:
> but you are right, saving for a baby isn't a bad plan either :thumbup: I am totally gobsmacked at the cost of everything :dohh: I need to find a good second hand baby things website, anyone got any tips?
> 
> good luck with the doc baby1wanted!
> 
> hope everyone is having a great weekend :flower: we are under quite a lot of snow here! lovely for five minutes, a complete pain thereafter!

Thanks gals! :D:hugs:

Still no spotting at the end of today :) To add further suspicion, I got so into my nesting project I forgot to have lunch (bad me!) and didn't get my normal hypo symptoms (my Nana has hypo and was temporarily cured during each of her PGs), even with some stress from a struggle with DH over getting rid of some stuff we don't need (so we have more room for stuff we do/are gonna need)! Normally if I skipped lunch and got into a struggle, I'd be crying and having a hypo breakdown, but I only got a little shaky and had a sherbet lemon candy to tide me over till dinner and was fine. Maybe it's just the prenatal vitamins and improved diet along with positive "you are strong" self talk, though. But I'm further suspicious, as normally PMS-time + skipped lunch + tiff/high stress would equal breakdown. Which is why I'm normally more careful not to skip meals (and normally my body warns me it's meal time with symptoms). Hm, well, we'll see what happens tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## nic18

Hi girls sorry I have not been on in so long things are so hectic. Congrats to the new bfp!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Nope, nope, scratch that from yesterday. Must be the diet, vitamins and self talk helping out the hypo symptoms because today I got a huge temp drop and some brown spotting. :nope: Granted, the temp did drop outside a lot last night and I woke up feeling chilled even with covers on, and so far there's only a little brown spotting, but I'm back to predicting AF. Boo. And I'm thinking I probably O'd later, after all. We'll see how many days of spotting I get before AF.

Oh well. :neutral: More time to save and nest. But still...Poop. :nope:

Just gotta keep on truckin'.
https://th01.deviantart.net/fs50/200H/f/2009/265/5/6/Keep_On_Walkin___by_Cerauno.png


----------



## SmallTownGal

More brown spotting - the witch is going to get me. Boo, boo, hiss hiss! :growlmad:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

:hugs: smalltown


----------



## LizzieJane

stay away witch!!! 

Keep on truckin' small town girl, just think, only a few months and you'll be referred to the FS and if you don't have a BFP by then, then you'll be moving forward and a BFP will be just over the horizon!! 

really hope the spotting disappears :hugs:

Thanks Jadey, yes I do think I need to get my head around ebay. For someone who works in science I find ebay a complete black hole of complicated stuff, might ask hubs to have a look for me :)


----------



## SmallTownGal

ProudArmyWife said:


> :hugs: smalltown




LizzieJane said:


> stay away witch!!!
> 
> Keep on truckin' small town girl, just think, only a few months and you'll be referred to the FS and if you don't have a BFP by then, then you'll be moving forward and a BFP will be just over the horizon!!
> 
> really hope the spotting disappears :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Jadey, yes I do think I need to get my head around ebay. For someone who works in science I find ebay a complete black hole of complicated stuff, might ask hubs to have a look for me :)

Thanks so much for your support and hope and inspiration, gals! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I've decided I'm not going to test unless the spotting disappears, or lasts for a really long time with still no AF, or something. FX'd it disappears, but I'm preparing for AF. A bit weepy right now, as expected, :cry: but you ladies and my daily positive affirmations are helping me not to sink into despair, so that's good. :thumbup:

As soon as AF officially arrives, I'll probably book my April gyno appointment. And then I can get a new little ticker that ticks down until that appointment.

Gonna treat myself to one of my favorite meals, some chocolate mint "Grasshopper" cookies, an inspiring show, and then get back my nesting project.


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

I'm still here! I'm still patiently waiting for my period :-( it was due last Thursday but hasn't arrived, I'm so hoping its not going to be long away. I've not started temping or anything yet as I want to wait (put less pressure on) until my period comes. We haven't DTD either since before my op. I'm definitely ready too but we've both been busy and I guess we're a bit out of practice.

The reason I've not been on much is that I know it'll make me more desperate to get on with things and want things to happen when really I know I have to be patient and let nature take its course. I've been keeping myself busy trying to set up a new business. It's a babysitting agency, I've been building the website - done it all myself and feeling quite proud plus it's keeping my mind occupied!

Baby1 I'm so happy for you! Congrats my dear. Excellent news, happy and healthy 9 months to you. 

Small town gal I'm here with you...well not yet but nearly, come on AF hurry up and get me! Never thought I'd say that! Keep your chin up, it will happen for us both soon enough. I've been reading your posts and you're doing really well. 

Everyone else - Hello! Glad you're all still lurking. 

Nic18 - long time no speak, where abouts are you with things? 

Xxxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Now I have red, pink, and brown spotting when wiping (only a bit of brown on liner), and a little cramping, so I expect AF to show very soon, perhaps by the end of the day. :(

On my chart, I reinstated the lower temp on cd17 and then threw out the temps on cd17 and cd18 because I only got a few hours sleep (basically woke up in the middle of my sleep cycle and took the temp then) and was chilled/had no covers, those days, and on the latter I went right back to sleep for 6hrs and got a much higher temp that was technically the next days temp (switching from being awake in the night to the day during O time really screwed up my temps, I think), and noted that on the chart. I'm still amazingly dpo14 (I expected that when I threw both temps out, O would be knocked back to cd18 or cd19, but nope, O still on cd17).


----------



## SmallTownGal

Tizy said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> I'm still here! I'm still patiently waiting for my period :-( it was due last Thursday but hasn't arrived, I'm so hoping its not going to be long away. I've not started temping or anything yet as I want to wait (put less pressure on) until my period comes. We haven't DTD either since before my op. I'm definitely ready too but we've both been busy and I guess we're a bit out of practice.
> 
> The reason I've not been on much is that I know it'll make me more desperate to get on with things and want things to happen when really I know I have to be patient and let nature take its course. I've been keeping myself busy trying to set up a new business. It's a babysitting agency, I've been building the website - done it all myself and feeling quite proud plus it's keeping my mind occupied!
> 
> Baby1 I'm so happy for you! Congrats my dear. Excellent news, happy and healthy 9 months to you.
> 
> Small town gal I'm here with you...well not yet but nearly, come on AF hurry up and get me! Never thought I'd say that! Keep your chin up, it will happen for us both soon enough. I've been reading your posts and you're doing really well.
> 
> Everyone else - Hello! Glad you're all still lurking.
> 
> Nic18 - long time no speak, where abouts are you with things?
> 
> Xxxx

Tizy, I hope AF gets you soon! (It does feel so odd to be saying that, LOL). I totally understand why'd you'd want to take a step back from the ttc chat while you wait for AF. Glad you have found something great to keep you busy! :hugs::hugs:

And thanks for the encouragement! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Tizy glad to hear from you. Congrats on starting a business. Hope af shows for you soon. Maybe after she shows take some time and just go with a relaxed approach so you don't stress yourself out? Lots of luck and hoping you get your rainbow baby soon! 
:dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

:hugs: SmallTown - I've been in the whole limbo place before and it sucks!
Tizy the business sounds like a fab idea - hope it goes well! And hope AF gets you soon so you can get down to some serious BDing ;-) They say you're really fertile after a miscarriage I think so get going girl! 
:flower:


----------



## Jadey121

SmallTown - Hugs! my fingers and toes are crossed that it WILL happen soon for you. 

Nice to hear from you Tizy. Hope af arrives for you soon so you can get back to it. Hopefully you will get a bfp quickly as i got mine straight after chemical. I know your a bit different as you lost your lil bean later on but i got a feeling it wont take you too long 

Im off to the docs today as i feel really down at the min.. nothing to do with pregnancy but with work and all the stresses i have at the mo i feel like i cant face going to work. I just cant concentrate and feel really anxious for some reason. :-\ Hopefully its just my hormones going a bit crazy atm! Not felt baby much which is adding to my stresses but doc did say i have a low lying placenta which may be the reason. Scan tomorrow though so im hoping that my anxiety will ease up! 

We have had more snow here again too which im not liking!! I want it to go away now as its turned icy which is a nightmare for walking in. x


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks ladies for the hugs and well wishes! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm still in limbo here. The spotting went to pink-brown and brown upon middle of night waking, and is back down to brown spotting (and not that much of it) this morning. But it did that to me last month too, now that I think about it. Granted, this is the first time I've made it to dpo15 (but O time is iffy) and my temp did go back up (even though it is wicked cold today - it's in the single digits!), and my mood is ok (no swings really, even with stress) and energy is still high, which is unusual for the luteal phase to begin with. I'm tired of seeing bfn, though, so I'm probably going to wait another day or two before I think about testing. If it goes like last time (and it seems to be the same spotting pattern but accelerated) then I should see some orange-red discharge/spotting by tonight, and then AF tomorrow.

If I make it to dpo17 and test and get bfn, then I'm going to follow FF's advice and adjust O time (which would mean reinstating at least one of those sleep deprived chilled temps, even though they are messed up). dpo17 would be testing day if I O'd cd19, the latest possible O date. We'll see what happens. 

Gonna keep my mind off the limbo by working on my nesting. (I totally agree, baby1 - limbo sucks!)

Jadey - Hope the doc appointment goes well and they can help you feel better soon! FX'd the scan eases the anxiety! :hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

AF got me. :| :witch: At least I'm out of limbo, though.

I'm pretty sure I O'd on cd18, so I reinstated that days temp (I've never had shorter than a 13 day luteal phase, and cd18 felt like the other O days, so hopefully I'm right to make that adjustment).

So, onto cycle #6. I'll be happy if I can get a good BD pattern in, if nothing else. And of course, a bfp would be nice.


----------



## baby1wanted

SmallTownGal said:


> AF got me. :| :witch: At least I'm out of limbo, though.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I O'd on cd18, so I reinstated that days temp (I've never had shorter than a 13 day luteal phase, and cd18 felt like the other O days, so hopefully I'm right to make that adjustment).
> 
> So, onto cycle #6. I'll be happy if I can get a good BD pattern in, if nothing else. And of course, a bfp would be nice.

Sorry the witch arrived hun :hugs: Chocolate, wine and a week's general pampering to get you ready for the next lot of BDing! :winkwink:


----------



## Skyler2014

Sorry smalltowngirl. I am going onto Cd 50! 8 dpo now


----------



## Ciaramystic

Yay I'm about to O'! Did opk this morning and the line is just slightly lighter then the control line so... going to take another this afternoon and I'm thinking it will be positive. When I did one last night the test line was barely there so my surge is about to happen for sure... So weird though because my temp jumped .6 degrees this morning from yesterday.


----------



## Jadey121

Scan went well  although i asked what sex and she said GIRL. So who do i believe?! Only this could happen to me!! Heres a pic from today

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/2013-01-23113523-1_zps28c924a2.jpg


----------



## LizzieJane

:shock: oh my goodness jadey! when was your scan that said your LO was a boy? maybe the sonographer got a better look because you are further along now.

sorry smalltowngal :( chocs and wine def sound like a plan. have some for me!! maybe I need a countdown till wine ticker in my sig? :winkwink: I miss it!!!!!


----------



## Jadey121

i was 14.5 at my gender scan! Today the hossy looked and said congrats on ur baby girl then i said whattt!!! Are you sure?! She looked again and said im not 100% sure. lol


----------



## Ciaramystic

[IMG]https://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv44/ciaramystic/securedownload_zpsa7fcbd78.jpg[/IMG]

Need some advice... My surge must have happened last night and I caught the tail end of it on it's way down this morning. Opk on left is yesterday morning... middle is this morning... and right is just now. I plugged a positive opk in for yesterday and FF gives me O' of today. So then I removed that and just tried plugging in higher temps for the next three days and it doesn't give me crosshairs at all... What should I do??? I think that I had my surge then O'd right away as my bbt jumped over a half a degree from yesterday to today... but not understanding why with continued high temps FF wont give me crosshairs???


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh no jadey! I think I would end up believing the ultrasound from being further along but my gosh how frustrating would that be! Will you be having another scan done?


----------



## LizzieJane

sorry ciara, I was never much good with opks. the +ve opk I got on my BFP cycle doesn't reflect my ovulation/EDD dates at all :shrug:


----------



## SmallTownGal

baby1wanted said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> AF got me. :| :witch: At least I'm out of limbo, though.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I O'd on cd18, so I reinstated that days temp (I've never had shorter than a 13 day luteal phase, and cd18 felt like the other O days, so hopefully I'm right to make that adjustment).
> 
> So, onto cycle #6. I'll be happy if I can get a good BD pattern in, if nothing else. And of course, a bfp would be nice.
> 
> Sorry the witch arrived hun :hugs: Chocolate, wine and a week's general pampering to get you ready for the next lot of BDing! :winkwink:Click to expand...




babyrogers said:


> Sorry smalltowngirl. I am going onto Cd 50! 8 dpo now




LizzieJane said:


> sorry smalltowngal :( chocs and wine def sound like a plan. have some for me!! maybe I need a countdown till wine ticker in my sig? :winkwink: I miss it!!!!!

~Thanks, gals! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so grateful to have such a wonderful support group here. <3 Definitely some chocolate something is in order, and pampering. :winkwink:

-Baby dust to you for this long cycle, babyrogers! :dust:

-Ah, Lizzie, I'm not supposed to have alcohol because of the hypo, anyway, so I rarely have even a sip (and I don't like the taste of most things with it in it, anyway - I have a low tolerance for bitter tasting things). I can get away with having a little once in a great while, like a small glass or half a glass of something not very strong, though. Perhaps if DH or someone has a strawberry daiquiri or sangria or creme de menth, I could have a little of theirs for you. :winkwink: I do however love sushi, and I did treat myself to that yesterday though. :winkwink:



Ciaramystic said:


> Yay I'm about to O'! Did opk this morning and the line is just slightly lighter then the control line so... going to take another this afternoon and I'm thinking it will be positive. When I did one last night the test line was barely there so my surge is about to happen for sure... So weird though because my temp jumped .6 degrees this morning from yesterday.




Ciaramystic said:


> [IMG]https://i668.photobucket.com/albums/vv44/ciaramystic/securedownload_zpsa7fcbd78.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Need some advice... My surge must have happened last night and I caught the tail end of it on it's way down this morning. Opk on left is yesterday morning... middle is this morning... and right is just now. I plugged a positive opk in for yesterday and FF gives me O' of today. So then I removed that and just tried plugging in higher temps for the next three days and it doesn't give me crosshairs at all... What should I do??? I think that I had my surge then O'd right away as my bbt jumped over a half a degree from yesterday to today... but not understanding why with continued high temps FF wont give me crosshairs???

Sometimes you can have a nearly positive and not O and then go on to get a bfp opk and O, later (happened to me in my first cycle) and sometimes you can miss the surge if you have a short surge like I do (missed the surge in cycle 2 and would have missed in another cycle if I hadn't started checking twice a day when I saw nearly positive). So what I would do is, I'd leave the opk negative and wait and see what your temps do. You will get dotted crosshairs if your temps rise to where they need to to indicate O and you have the detection method set to advanced. See my charts and scroll down to cycle 2. 

If you are timing BD, you don't want to miss a chance to conceive if you haven't O'd yet, so you don't want to assume you have O'd until you see your temps rise and get the crosshairs that way. Once you get your crosshairs from temp rise, I'd assume that you missed your surge and whether changing the negative to positive or not, I'd make a note of when you missed it, so that you can have that information for a doc if they want it and so you can remember to check twice a day if you can when you see you have an almost bfp. That's what's worked for me.

As for why it wasn't giving you crosshairs after entering in high temps, you need at least three high temps to get crosshairs, even if you get a bfp opk. You've only got two high temps on your chart right now, so it won't give you crosshairs till you get the third high temp. I don't see a coverline line on your chart, so I wonder if you have it set to advanced or did a manual override? You'll want to set it back to advanced if you want FF to detect O using all the data you enter.



Jadey121 said:


> Scan went well  although i asked what sex and she said GIRL. So who do i believe?! Only this could happen to me!! Heres a pic from today
> 
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/2013-01-23113523-1_zps28c924a2.jpg




LizzieJane said:


> :shock: oh my goodness jadey! when was your scan that said your LO was a boy? maybe the sonographer got a better look because you are further along now.




Jadey121 said:


> i was 14.5 at my gender scan! Today the hossy looked and said congrats on ur baby girl then i said whattt!!! Are you sure?! She looked again and said im not 100% sure. lol

Aw, yay for your scan going well! :flower: Too bad about them giving conflicting info on the sex, though! Maybe you can have another scan done?

-----

AFM in other news: The day before yesterday I didn't cry at all, but yesterday I had intermittent crying throughout the day and struggled to resist the pit of despair and worries that it would never happen for me (naturally, at least, and I even started worrying overall, again). I had to say my daily affirmations a lot yesterday, and venting and getting perspective from my counselor yesterday also helped, so I'm doing much better than past cycles. I've still had to struggle a little today, worrying about plans B through G, but I've done some research that has helped me determine that as long as I can gather the funds, I'll be a mother one way or the other. And since DH has a good job, and we have assets that can be borrowed against, I figure we'll able to borrow and save our way to parenthood, if it doesn't happen naturally. All I can do is focus on plan A, till I need to move on to plan B, and do what I can to save up money, which I'm dedicated to doing anyway. FX'd for natural PG. Pref soon. [-o&lt;

On the bright side, I think my cycles are normalizing.


----------



## Jadey121

going saturday for a rescan lol xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry Ciara - I never OPK'd so wouldn't have a clue!
Keep going SmallTownGal - it's a great sign if your cycles are normalising. Looking back I think mine were too and I got my BFP on what would have been a 31 day cycle - prior to that I could go 50+ days in between AF
Good luck with the scan Jadey - hope you get a definite answer!!


----------



## Skyler2014

Baby1wanted how many cycles did you have of 50+ days before your BFP? Was it from going off bcps or just irregular cycles? Did you ovulate on all of them? How late? I know, lots of questions, just, already on Cd 52 and not sure if I ovulated :(.


----------



## LizzieJane

babyrogers said:


> Baby1wanted how many cycles did you have of 50+ days before your BFP? Was it from going off bcps or just irregular cycles? Did you ovulate on all of them? How late? I know, lots of questions, just, already on Cd 52 and not sure if I ovulated :(.

when did you come off bcp hun? the best way to tell if you are ovulating is obv temping, but in hindsight... if your AFs have been very light after a long cycle. you probably didn't ovulate. if it's normal/heavy the you probably did ovulate. 

on the positive side. after you have been off bcp for a while and given your cycles time to settle down. if your cycles are still very long, you can see your doc about this. you don't have to wait the standard 12-18 months of TTC, they should refer you to gynae, because it isn't healthy for a woman to have severely irregular cycles. TMI, but a good clean out is important for a healthy uterus!!!

you can ovulate very very late so stay positive :hugs: it's really hard, and I hated people saying this to me, unfortunately it turned out to be true :dohh: if you relax you are more likely to ovulate. as soon as I gave up, I ovulated.


----------



## Skyler2014

I just went off on the beginning of December. I only had the withdrawal from the pill not an actual af. I am temping now but didn't start until Cd 33. I could have ovulated on Cd 31 but it seems unlikely because I have low temps. Between 35.7-36.4 with a spike on Cd 42 that lasted a couple days and then went down. I could have abnormally low temps but in all likelihood I'm still pre-o


----------



## LizzieJane

when my body tried to ovulate and failed, I got those kind of spikes as well. it looks like your body is trying to ovulate :thumbup: it will get there eventually. your first cycle can be quite long when you come off the pill. I am sure you will ovulate soon! :dust:


----------



## Skyler2014

Thanks LizzieJane. I sure hope so


----------



## SmallTownGal

Jadey121 said:


> going saturday for a rescan lol xx

Yay, hope they get a good potty shot for you, so you can confirm boy or girl :thumbup:



baby1wanted said:


> Keep going SmallTownGal - it's a great sign if your cycles are normalising. Looking back I think mine were too and I got my BFP on what would have been a 31 day cycle - prior to that I could go 50+ days in between AF

Thanks for the encouragement, baby1wanted! :hugs: I really need it today! :hugs:

----

AFM: Today was awful. :( I woke up to a cold house because the furnace went out while I was sleeping. I had to battle it multiple times (with the help of DH over the phone) to get it back to working. Now I understand why the dad in "A Christmas Story" swore so much at his furnace. :hissy:

I also woke up with the "how's it going to happen for me?!" worries banging in my brain like a woodpecker. Perhaps it's the hormones or the strain of being bleedy and crampy during period time that are making it even harder not to worry about ttc.

It also took me hours and several phone calls to sort out what kind of infertility insurance coverage I have (in prep for making my gyno appt so I'd know if the doc needs to do anything special for me to be able to go to the fertility clinic), and I was disappointed to learn they only cover the basics and not *any* drugs, IUI, or IVF. Hopefully, if I need IVF I will qualify for the moneyback program at the clinic. Still, I feel kind of gutted to find out that the monetary challenge will be greater than anticipated for treatments, if needed. :cry:

DH also said something insensitive to me today, but quickly apologized when he realized how much it upset me.

There was definitely crying today. :sad2:

On the bright side, I don't even need a referral for them cover testing and basic treatment (which is labs and diagnostics and surgery), so as soon as the gyno thinks I should go I can go, so I went ahead and scheduled my April appointment.

DH and I had a good discussion about what treatments we would pursue if need be, and both agreed that if either his sperm or my eggs were unusable, we'd do donor embryo IVF on me (assuming my uterus is usable). If my uterus isn't usable, then surrogate. If both eggs/sperm and uterus are unusable, then donor embryo + surrogate is still more likely an option than adoption since it has the possibility to cost less and there's less tangles in acquiring both those things than getting a successful adoption to go through. Hopefully at least my uterus is up to snuff enough, cause overcoming that is much more expensive and more of a pain than if we need a donor embryo. Please uterus, be good! [-o&lt;

The near certainty of my having endo still has me worried, and the pain during period time (while much less than any time in the past that I can remember [thanks to my hormone treatments I think], and while it rarely even has me reaching for the advil and/or heating pad) is still not fun and I usually have at least one day of advil + heating pad level pain, and another that just needs the heating pad. When that pain and heavy (although not extreme) bleeding hits, that's when I seem to worry the most.

So, after reading about how studies have shown that acupuncture/acupressure can help endo, menstrual pain, heavy bleeding and help boost fertility and at worst do no harm to fertility, I scheduled an appointment with a local experienced practitioner who's had good reviews and who I've been thinking about seeing for a while. At the very least, I hope the treatments can help me relax. So that's this Tuesday. :)

DH and I have also decided to just BD every 3 days from end of AF to start of spotting for next AF, since timing was stressing us both out (DH figured that having every 3 days just be something we do would lessen the anxiety for him, and I like that I don't have to worry about missing O, whenever it may come, and I like regularity and I think he does as well). I'll still keep track of temps (just to have the info available for docs if they want) and opks (since my gyno wants that done and I like getting those bfp's at least), though. DH is not sure if he wants to know when O time is approaching or here (in order to keep from thinking it won't matter skipping a scheduled day). I think I'm just going to push to keep on the every 3 day schedule no matter what time it is, so we don't have to worry we aren't getting good enough coverage or are missing the egg because O happens beyond the ability of FF, opk's and whatnot to predict. FX'd we can keep to our scheduled BD funtimes. [-o&lt;

Poor DH had a bad day too, since all kinds of stuff was broken at the factory, that he had to fix. TGIF, TGIF.

Since we both had a bad day, and since I've been having such a hard time the past few days, we are planning to go shopping for yummy groceries for meals the coming week (he enjoys cooking), and then go out to eat at Red Lobster (one of my favorite restaurants), tomorrow/Sat. So I have that to look forward to. :)

I also bought "The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant" on Kindle, upon hearing that it had good stress reduction techniques, as well as good info in general.

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

SmallTown my dh was in the dark about everything also. We just bed every other day and that did the trick :) I hope you get that :bfp: soon and don't even have to worry about infertility treatments 
:dust:

Jadey good luck with your rescan today! Hope they can confirm for you :blue: or :pink:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks, ProudArmyWife! :hugs:


----------



## Jadey121

Deffo BOY

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y112/Lil-L/IMG_20130126_161434_zpsee4953fd.jpg


PHEW!!!! Haha cheeky monkey must of hidden his bits!!!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay, Jadey, confirmation! :thumbup:

---

AFM: I'm feeling better today, so far. For one, AF has gone to light and is ending (yay!). :) The book has also helped some (those terrible odds for my upcoming age range are from 350 yr old birth records! More modern research shows that 90% get PG in the second year if not being among the 82% in the first.) I can still worry about being one of the unlucky 10%, esp with the endo, but after much research, I've determined that what endo will mean for any one woman is a complete crapshoot (according to the best data I could find, only 30-40% have infertility problems, and the other 60-70% don't). Maybe it will impact fertility a little, a lot, or not at all. A part of me doesn't like the unpredictability of that, but with it being a crapshoot, at least there's a chance I won't have any more problems than my mom and grandma, even though I'm 4 yrs older than grandma when she had her last (since it doesn't _always _ get worse with age). There's just so much they don't know. :| I also think I feel better doing something (going for acupuncture) that may help the endo/my fertility is also helping me feel a bit more relaxed, as well.

I'm also finding it helpful to look at my little gyno appointment ticker and know that I am getting closer to getting help if I need it. :)

In other news, DH gave blood yesterday the they bruised up both his arms doing it (esp. the one they tried but couldn't thread the vein on). The one arm is bruised really bad! Poor DH. :(

I did confirm today that instituting an every three day routine does make DH feel better and more like just funtimes business as usual (like "yay, we get to do it every 3 days" not "ugh, we have to do it every 3 days") so that's a relief. When I told him that O time coincides with my highest libido time and it usually does for most people (since there's usually more blood flow, a better feeling cervix and the best lubrication), he now doesn't mind knowing about O time, either, LOL. :)

FX'd for cycle 6. C'mon cycle 6! [-o&lt;


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - hope you're all ok. 
I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage. 
I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm. 
:-(


----------



## Skyler2014

Sorry to hear that baby1wanted.


----------



## Jadey121

So sorry baby1wanted :-( Big hugs xoxox


----------



## Tizy

Oh baby1 im so sorry Hun, if you need to talk we're here. I hope that perhaps they were wrong today and there's some hope still. Xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

So sorry baby1 :hugs:


----------



## Ciaramystic

Baby1... so sorry and fx'd for some positive news... 

Tizzy... hows it going for you????

AFM... was not symptom spotting but then my wonderful man came in the bathroom while I was getting dressed and was like woah whats up with your boobs??? I didn't even notice until he said that, they are veiny and slightly larger. Hmmmm.... ok... that's cool... could be I gained weight or something... Then this morning, my mouth tasted like blood. It was so gross... again... Hmmmm... ok... I'm only 6dpo... I promised myself no symptom spotting because I'm tired of obsessing... Then I gave in and went and bought tests anyway... SIGH... so hard to turn away once possibly viable symptoms arise!!! BFN of course... TWW I so hate you!!! LOL!!!


----------



## LizzieJane

oh baby1wanted I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

So, so sorry, baby1wanted! :( :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Lots of big squishy hugs and my prayers are with you.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies 
Well after a couple of days hoping and praying for a miracle the miscarriage was confirmed yesterday :-(
We're gutted obviously but the EPAU team were fab and we're definitely ready to start TTC again straight away - I thought DH would want a break but he's keen to go ahead as soon as the bleeding settles. 
How's everyone else doing? :flower:


----------



## Jadey121

So sorry baby1 i was hoping that it would be different news for you. 
Hope the bleeding settles for you. Huggles xxx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Sorry again Baby1... Very heartbreaking but it's good to hear ur both ready to get right back to it! 

I'm doing ok... No symptoms... Really don't think we conceived this cycle :( I'm 9dpo and had bfn this am. I have really watery milk looking cm and its abundant and my cervix is HFC... Normal for this point in my cycle... Only thing that isn't is I normally start spotting brown around now but my LP has slowly been lengthening so that could be why... Sigh...


----------



## Ciaramystic

So no AF... temp went back up... decided to use frer with fmu and this is what I got...

https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=11005288014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## Ciaramystic

https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=11005816014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

Trying a link because the photo won't upload right... :/


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I see a second line!! And I suck at pointing out lines!!


----------



## Ciaramystic

Ugh... just took a digital with smu and it said "not pregnant"... grrrr... hoping my hcg levels are just too low for CB digital to pick up and that the second line isn't a fluke :(


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Fingers crossed for you try fmu tomorrow I've heard digitalis sometimes need a little more hcg.


----------



## Jadey121

I see a line too  How many dpo are you? x


----------



## Ciaramystic

Jadey121 said:


> I see a line too  How many dpo are you? x

I'm 13dpo... AF was due today... BFN's all the way up until that pretty little thing this morning!!! My big indicator was that I normally spot all day long, a few days up until AF shows and I only had a spot when I wiped once, for two days, then that was it. :happydance:


----------



## Skyler2014

Ciaramystic said:


> https://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=11005816014/a=116783968_116783968/otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/
> 
> Trying a link because the photo won't upload right... :/

There is definitely a second line there! My iphone was on the bed in front of me and I could see something. Congrats!


----------



## Jadey121

Have you tested again Ciara? xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Jadey121 said:


> Have you tested again Ciara? xx

Yes I did and the line got darker... yay!!! Got a "confirmation appointment" set up with the dr. on the 18th... I will be about 6 weeks then. :) :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ciaramystic said:


> Jadey121 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tested again Ciara? xx
> 
> Yes I did and the line got darker... yay!!! Got a "confirmation appointment" set up with the dr. on the 18th... I will be about 6 weeks then. :) :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats on your :bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## Jadey121

Congrats Hun!!! :-D


----------



## Ciaramystic

Haha just did a digi and it said "Pregnant"... that made it more real... the double lines rock but that word is just awesome... thank you all!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - sorry for being a bit quiet this end, had a nightmare few days. My miscarriage all finished by the end of last week - I'd stopped bleeding and had a negative HPT and was feeling quite positive. Then Saturday what I thought was left over nausea from pregnancy hormones ramped up. To cut a long story short I've spent the last 4 days in hospital on a drip, antibiotics and morphine for some weird stomach infection :-(
Just home this evening and have managed a piece of toast for dinner... off to get a proper night's sleep now but will catch up with the thread tomorrow to see what's been happening - hope you're all ok? Quickly saw congrats are in order for Ciara yay!! :flower:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hi Ladies! It's been so long since I've been on this thread! DH and I took a few months break because of a few reason. I started getting way too emotional and obsessive with all the TTC. I needed to get my head on straight.

We decided to start trying again and I am on cd3 right now. I will probably be testing early march. I am still having issues with annovulatory cycles and have an appointment with my Dr on the 18th. I really think it is due to my weight problems. When I lost a bunch of weight for my wedding I was like clock work. I've started exercising again and have lost 5 pounds so far:thumbup:. 

Now to go back and read up on all the stuff I have missed! So much has happened since I've been gone!


----------



## Skyler2014

Welcome back Ndt. Sorry you are having a hard time. Congrats on the five pounds. If I'm not pregnant by the time the new house is finished so we can move in I will be doing the same and probably starting Vitex. At the moment we are living with DF's parents and we are eating out all the time because their kitchen is a mess and the sink is plugged so even if I wanted to clean up after them so I could cook I couldn't.


----------



## NDTaber9211

I've been taking vitex for a few months now and it doesn't seem to be helping my cycles at all yet. I did read it could take up to 6 months to start working so fingers crossed it starts working soon.


----------



## thisisme

hi there ladies.

sorry to read of our miscarriage baby 1 :( hugs xx

congratulations ciara, that word really is awesome when ishows up :)

AFM I am now around 11 weeks but it hasnt been uneventful, i ended up in the hospital 2 weekends in a row, 1st time was they thought i was having an ectopic as i was in a lot of pain, fortunatly that was all good tiny lil bean in the right place, then a week later i started bleeding, that was some scary :( we wnet and had another scan, baby waved (well i swear it did) and had a little wiggle as if to saym, im still here dont give up :)
but apart from routime appoints that wi9ll be the last time i go to the hospital until baby arrives, this lil bean will start to behave and not try to give me a heart attack each week lol xx


----------



## Skyler2014

Af showed today. 68 day cycle


----------



## Mii

ND- where did you get your Vitex? I am in canada and I cant seem to find it anywhere.. I also looked online and I couldnt find anything worth the price. 

Also, hello everyone, just joining a few threads so I can talk to more people <3


----------



## NDTaber9211

Mii said:


> ND- where did you get your Vitex? I am in canada and I cant seem to find it anywhere.. I also looked online and I couldnt find anything worth the price.
> 
> Also, hello everyone, just joining a few threads so I can talk to more people <3

I buy mine off of amazon. It is about $13 for 200 for me.


----------



## NDTaber9211

babyrogers said:


> Af showed today. 68 day cycle

Sorry AF showed :hugs: My last cycle was 37 days but the one before that was 60 so I know how it feels having such a long cycle. I am going to the Dr soon and hopefully can shed some light on why my cycles are so wacky.


----------



## Mii

oo Ive looked on Amazon and all I can find are bottles that are 97$!!! :s its crazy! 
found some on ebay too but again its like 30$ for one bottle with only 100 capsules.. 

My cycles are all over the place.. usually I only ovulate every other month on the 25th but my period decided to show up this month on the 9th which is really weird and I know it wasnt spotting because it was a full blow period as soon as it showed up.
So I am going to talk to my doctor about it at the end of the month at Myles 18 month apt. I dont want to start anything yet because I think that my periods might be ajusting themselves. (If I dont ovulate again next month then yes I want to go on something to help me. )


----------



## NDTaber9211

Idk if this helps since you are in canada but this is the page I buy mine off of. 
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=vitex


----------



## Mii

Ah thank you!


----------



## NDTaber9211

Welcome!


----------



## Skyler2014

Hope you get some answers soon and it leads to a BFP


----------



## LizzieJane

Congratulations Ciara!!! :happydance:

Welcome Mii and welcome back NDTaber :flower: good luck with your doctors appointment. Loosing 5lbs is great! it would take me forever to loose that, I am a terrible dieter :dohh:

Babyrogers, sorry about AF :( but it looks like your ovulated though! Hopefully this cycle will be shorter :)

Thisisme - I am sure your little bean is a fighter. Sorry your pregnancy has been a bit stressful so far, we've had a few scares too, hopefully it was just your bean getting snuggly in there.


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Oh massive congrats Ciara! Well I've returned from a much needed break after my miscarriage! My cycle was nearly 60 days after D&C but I've had my period and I've started temping again! 

Think I might do an Opk tomorrow as I dont know how the D&C will have affected my body and it might be a bit all over the place so the Opks will just help give me some more clues as to where I'm at in my cycle. 

Believe it or not we've hardly DTD since my D&C, I've really not been in the mood at all so we defo need to get back into the swing of things. 

I must say I don't feel as broody as I did before I got pregnant in October but I think that might be becuase I'm a bit apprehensive about trying again, couldn't face another blighted ovum. 

How are you all ladies? How are the pregnant ladies, some of you must be quite far on by now. 

Big hugs Han Xxxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glad to hear you are doing good Tizy!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am so sorry to hear about your m/c Tizy :hugs:. It's good to see you back.


----------



## Jadey121

Good to see you back Tizy  All is well here! xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Welcome back Han!! Are you going to start temping or just gong to go with the opk's for now??? 

I am EXHAUSTED... LOL!!! My youngest is almost 10 so it's been a LONG time since i've been preg. I was quite young with my first two so had mounds of energy... this one... not so much. I can't imagine what the women who conceive in their 40's go through!?!? I've been blessed and ave not experienced any morning sickness all thought I'm still quite early but I don't remember having that with my first two either... I gained a massive amount of weight initially as I was always hungry and craving the crappiest foods available but I've managed to tamp that back down... Thank the Lord!!! Can't imagine how large I would be now if I hadn't!!! 

How is everyone doing in their cycles??? Anyone testing soon???


----------



## robinson380

Welcome back Tizy!!!!


----------



## Tizy

Thanks girls ) Robinson and Jadey I can't believe how far on you guys are!! Great to hear things are going well.

Ciara, I'm so happy you got your bfp! Great stuff. I am temping too. Bit puzzled by a huge temp jump this morning but then night before we had no heating as our boiler broke so I think that's why it's was so low and then last night I had a couple of glasses of wine so could be that or maybe just a freak temp. I'm pretty sure I haven't O'd as no EWCM - but ya never know? I forgot to do my OPKs so will start tomorrow - CD12 I think. 

Did we ever hear back from BB? 

ND hello my dear! How's the trying to concieve going? 

Glad you girls are good. Xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

Its going. I am not sure whats going on this month. It might be another anovulatory one for me. My temp took a dip this morning like O is about to happen but my other signs are conflicting. -opks and my cm keeps changing on me. I'll check and have a small about of ewcm but then I will check its creamy. I just got to wait and see and get in a bunch of bding just in case.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi Tizy good to hear from you
Glad you've got your cycle back - fx'd you get a rainbow baby nice and quick :thumbup:
We've had a hard time recently. In the last month we've had the miscarriage, then I ended up in hospital for a few days the week after with stomach problem then last week on the first anniversary of the death of DH's best friend DH's husband had a massive stroke and passed away.
Feel like life's thrown pretty much all it can at us and hoping we get a break soon! I'm back at work now so just trying to get back to normal.
I think I may have ovulated about a week ago (pain / EWCM) so plan on doing a test next Saturday just to see. I got a negative HPT within 5 days of the mc so any positive result would be a new pregnancy.
Fx'd for both of us and NDTaber too. 
And glad all the pregnancies are going ok :flower:


----------



## Tizy

Hello.

Baby1 sounds like you've had an awful time of it, what a tragic few months. It really knocks you doesn't it, at the time you think, oh i'm coping quite well but then later on reflection you realise how hard its been. Hoping for a lovely rainbow baby for you too hunni. 

Opk's - right so I'm obviously about to O, the first positive was yesterday lunchtime but am I right that last night and today's are still positive? Before i had MC I never got lines as dark as these ones and they also didn't last as long.

BUT I'm a bit miffed because Mark 'wasn't in the mood' last night, he's been run down and has a man-cold, and I'm at work tonight, won't get in till midnight ish and he's up early! I didn't tell him that I had a positive OPK cos I didn't want to put the pressure on but it sort of backfired on me as when I did tell him he was like, 'well you should've told me and then I could have made more effort'. He's says we'll get to it on Friday but I think that might be too late as FF says you usually O 12-48hrs from first positive. So looks like I'm gonna miss it this month, bam goes my dream of another baby before Christmas :-(

Sigh ..... How is everyone else? X


----------



## Lisasmith

Welcome back Hannah!


----------



## Jadey121

Thought i would bump this thread up to see how everyone is doing  

Anymore bfps?!

All going well here and baby should be here in 12 weeks as i should be getting a section in 1st week of june!


----------



## LizzieJane

12 weeks Jadey! How exciting! :happydance:

14 weeks till I'm full term :shock: where has the time gone?! I had a very lovely viability day and finally feeling less worried about every tiny twinge :) now panic buying for the baby and working really hard to finish as much of my degree as I can in the next three months. I can't wait to meet her! She is very responsive and likes to kick wherever I press my tummy :cloud9: she also loves her daddy's voice and turns into a rolling/kicking machine whenever he talks to her! 

How is everyone? Love and babydust to you all xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow jadey 12 weeks! That's so exciting! 

Happy late v day Lizzie glad everything is going well.

Tomorrow is my v day and all is going well. Baby girl is a little kick boxer/acrobat. Anytime I get worried I just drink a little cold water and she is off and running :haha:
My dd's 2nd birthday is coming up end of this month!! I can't believe she is almost two already. And we are creeping closer and closer to third tri :happydance:

How are our ttc ladies doing??


----------



## Lisasmith

Time is flying crazy fast! 3rd tri is a few days away for me but we are all expecting bub at the end of may rather than mid June


----------



## NewlyWedFifi

Hey ladies,

Wow I've been away from this thread for ages! Glad to see so many new bumps, congrats girls. Can't believe I'm almost at the end now, feels like just yesterday I was posting here everyday symptom spotting. I realize now how incredible it was that we got pregnant the 1st month we tried, especially as I'd only just come off the pill. I'm forever grateful for that.
Our little girl is due end of May and we're having our baby shower next month. I'm so excited! I can't wait to meet her. I'm horrible with posting pics on forums otherwise I'd put up the pictures from our 4D scan. They captured baby girl perfectly!
Drinking raspberry leaf tea, exercising and practising natal hypnotherapy everyday. Hopefully these methods will help make birth a happy experience. :) 
Baby dust to everyone TTC or WTT.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Whoo, real life got busy. I've got caught up on the happenings but there's too many to reply to individually now - eep. 

I'm glad to see those recovering from losses are hanging in there. :hugs: And I'm glad to see that those expecting are doing well (you lucky ladies! - I wish you continued good luck). And those still TTC: FX'd, baby dust, and prayers to you. I hope the rest of us get our BFP's/sticky beans soon! :dust: (Haven't heard from BB in a while - hope you are doing okay!)

baby1wanted, you and your DH have had such a hard time lately! :( Hope things are turning around and some good luck comes your way real soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Here's whats up with me:

Acupuncture has been working great! I was skeptical that it would really help the pain, but it has! It's almost eliminated all O pain and period pain entirely! And other symptoms have been less or gone, like mood swings hardly ever happen now, yay. So hopefully that means it's helping the endo and my chances of PG in general, too. I'm happy it's helped with the pain and symptoms, at least, though, whatever else. And it's surprisingly relaxing (and can be like meditating if you clear your mind), and the relaxation sticks with a person.

I've been going every week since I last posted, and when I missed a week, I really noticed it, so I highly rec acupuncture for those who are having bad cycle symptoms and having stress. It's really helped me.

Oh, and how could I forget, it's helped me O earlier, as well. This month I actually O'd on cd14, the textbook day! :mrgreen:

Tizy, I'm testing in a couple days on 3/20/13, if AF doesn't get me first.

I've also been keeping myself busy with projects and hobbies, so that's helped. Now that it's getting close to testing time, I'm feeling a bit of suspense, but I'm trying not to focus on it. I have no idea what's going happen, this month (or any other). I give up trying to predict, :laugh2:. And I'm actually feeling okay about it. All the positive self talk, advice from The Impatient Woman's Guide to Getting Pregnant, and acupuncture have gotten me to a more Zen place. Not that I wouldn't still like more control and more predictability, but oh well.

In other news, I had a computer melt down. A lighting strike caused my backup battery/surge protector to sacrifice itself so that my computer wouldn't get fried (the battery was all bowed out when they took it out of the protector!) and although my comp didn't get fried, windows had an improper shutdown and got corrupted and so I had to take it in, have my data backed up, and have them nuke and repave the hard drive with a new windows installation. I'm still working on restoring all my programs and peripherals, but it's mostly restored.

TTCer's remaining (Tizy, baby1, babyrogers, NDTaber, anyone else?) how are you doing?


----------



## Tizy

So lovely to hear about all the pregnancies going well. 

I'm finding things a bit hard after my MC, one minute I think I'm coping fine and the next I'm sad. 

Well we obviously missed catching the egg last month as I've just finished my period...it was a horrendous heavy one which is strange as I never have periods like that. Anyway, I've been lazy and not temped whilst AF was here but now it's gone I've started temping. I O'd CD18 last month but I don't want to miss it so I'm keeping a close eye on CM and will start OPKs at first sign of things. 

When I got pregnant in October I was dreaming about Christmas 2013 and having my three children to enjoy it with, well this is the last chance I have to still realise that dream as I'll be due around 20th December if I get pregnant this cycle. Fingers crossed it all happens this month. 

So SmallTownGal I'm still here albeit I feel a bit of a shell compared to when this ttc journey started. 

Big loves xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

SmallTownGal - wonderful to hear from you! You sound in much better spirits, so glad to hear :thumbup:
The acupuncture sounds great - I keep meaning to try it myself so let me know how you get on with it, it's great that you're having normal cycles. Hope it leads to a BFP for you very soon! :hugs:

DH and I are doing ok... not sure if I mentioned on this thread but DH's little sister is now pregnant on her second cycle of trying. We're happy for her of course but it's hard for us to take at the same time. That's now 3 of DH's 4 sisters all pregnant with more and more asking us when we're going to have one!
Got my first AF after the miscarriage at the end of Feb and it hid me really hard - I think I had coped with the mc by desperately hoping I'd get pregnant before getting a period. So when AF arrived it was like undeniable evidence that it was all over. Still very tearful about it all but getting there slowly. I think I ovulated yesterday so in the 2WW and getting all hopeful again so we'll see...

Tizy - I can completely sympathize - I'm fine one minute then the slightest thing will have me in tears. This cycle is also my last chance for a 2013 baby, if successful I'd be due on 6th Dec. Keeping everything crossed for both of us to get December rainbows :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

:hugs: beautiful girls


----------



## SmallTownGal

Glad to see you, Tizy and baby1, are still here with me (on the board that is - wish all our TTC journey's were going easier, and I so wish you both weren't having to go through loss!). :hugs:

Hugs for the grieving process, you both are going through. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know what you mean about wanting that 2013 baby. I'm in the same boat with you ladies on that one, and this is also my last chance to get PG before my gyno appt, after which it'll be time to go in to the RE for testing. 

It's too much to hope for, but FX'd we all get PG this cycle! :haha: FX'd at least one of us does!



Tizy said:


> So lovely to hear about all the pregnancies going well.
> 
> I'm finding things a bit hard after my MC, one minute I think I'm coping fine and the next I'm sad.
> 
> Well we obviously missed catching the egg last month as I've just finished my period...it was a horrendous heavy one which is strange as I never have periods like that. Anyway, I've been lazy and not temped whilst AF was here but now it's gone I've started temping. I O'd CD18 last month but I don't want to miss it so I'm keeping a close eye on CM and will start OPKs at first sign of things.
> 
> When I got pregnant in October I was dreaming about Christmas 2013 and having my three children to enjoy it with, well this is the last chance I have to still realise that dream as I'll be due around 20th December if I get pregnant this cycle. Fingers crossed it all happens this month.
> 
> So SmallTownGal I'm still here albeit I feel a bit of a shell compared to when this ttc journey started.
> 
> Big loves xxx

Ugh, sorry to hear you had a horrendously heavy AF. That's never fun. :hugs:

Sorry to hear it's all got you feeling shelled :hugs::hugs::hugs: I think I'd feel the same way.

Big loves, to you too! :hugs2:



baby1wanted said:


> SmallTownGal - wonderful to hear from you! You sound in much better spirits, so glad to hear :thumbup:
> The acupuncture sounds great - I keep meaning to try it myself so let me know how you get on with it, it's great that you're having normal cycles. Hope it leads to a BFP for you very soon! :hugs:
> 
> DH and I are doing ok... not sure if I mentioned on this thread but DH's little sister is now pregnant on her second cycle of trying. We're happy for her of course but it's hard for us to take at the same time. That's now 3 of DH's 4 sisters all pregnant with more and more asking us when we're going to have one!
> Got my first AF after the miscarriage at the end of Feb and it hid me really hard - I think I had coped with the mc by desperately hoping I'd get pregnant before getting a period. So when AF arrived it was like undeniable evidence that it was all over. Still very tearful about it all but getting there slowly. I think I ovulated yesterday so in the 2WW and getting all hopeful again so we'll see...
> 
> Tizy - I can completely sympathize - I'm fine one minute then the slightest thing will have me in tears. This cycle is also my last chance for a 2013 baby, if successful I'd be due on 6th Dec. Keeping everything crossed for both of us to get December rainbows :hugs::hugs:

Thanks for the well wishes! :kiss: The only downside to the normal shorter cycles is that now I'll have readjust my gyno appt so it's not during AF, which it would be if I don't adjust it now :wacko:

Ah, that is rough with almost all your DH's sisters being PG (and the latest getting it on cycle 2 - why can't we have that luck, huh? :fool:) :hugs::hugs::hugs: Have you told them you're trying? I just tell anyone we're working on it, and certain family members get the whole scoop (but only certain ones, :lol:). Maybe that would get them to stop asking...or maybe they'd come up with new invasive questions and unwanted tips  Tricky

I totally sympathize with that first AF hitting you hard. I'm quite sure I'd feel the same. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hopefully you and Tizy get your rainbow babies real soon. :dust: and prayers

-----

As for me: Arg, I started spotting first thing this morning with a temp drop. I predict AF tomorrow or soon. Boo! Hiss! I cried a little today about it, but just short cry, no big sobs, and then back to business as usual. I usually still feel a bit bummy during AF, but AF is a bummer to start with (a bit draining a best) so...yeah. And last time I felt okay again once it was done. I've got the message that it's just not time yet (this cycle), but I still want to know when 'yet' is.

I think DH will be rooting harder for this next cycle since after that it's off to testing, and he hates doctors. He's got white coat syndrome. And nobody wants to go to the RE. He promised if I made the appointment, he'd go, but he'll dread it. I told him it will be like a homicide investigator eliminating suspects - even if they don't think the suspect did it, they still have to go through the work to eliminate them to find who did it, if anyone. That helped his ego. :laugh2:

He's still convinced it will happen eventually, so he's still stuck on worrying about when it does happen (like planning for the arrival and affording all the stuff and whatnot). He wants to have kids, but it scares him at the same time. I feel the same way, but I'm worried about getting PG first, and what to do after, I'll worry about then.  Plus, I figure it'll still be a while. Wouldn't mind the long journey if I just knew when it ended - it's like taking a long car trip to an unknown destination. I wanna ask "Are we there yet?" and this month the answer appears to be "No". :fool:


----------



## Jadey121

My fingers are crossed for all the girlies who are ttc  

Big hugs to you all. 

Well today is my littlest mans birthday! 3 today so not so little anymore!! Busy day ahead as we are having a tea party at home for him! 
The 3 years have seriously flown by i can remember the day i had him like it was yesterday! Even remember what i had for breakfast that morning lol!! 

Best get on with things! xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am back to cycle day 1 myself. I had an annovulatory cycle but got my break through bleeding at cd41 which is great. Normally its cd50-60. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Lots of :dust: to all our ladies ttc!

Fingers are crossed you all get your 2013 babies

:hugs:


----------



## LizzieJane

really hoping for a few more 2013 babies this cycle, lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Glad you had a shorter cycle this time, NDTaber :) Hope the next one is an Ov cycle for you! :dust:

AFM: It's official, AF got me today. I wasn't sure weather to call it light or spotting, yesterday, so I went with spotting, but today it's definitely become a light period. On the bright side, this is the first time I don't have to make a new cycle ticker.


----------



## Tizy

Hi again, 

I'm still here, CD11 I think, did an opk today and there wasn't even a line so it looks like it might be a CD18 or so O again. I'll keep an eye out tho. 

I'm out with my girls tomorrow night and I'm determined to have a big blow out, i'm not in TWW so I don't see it doing harm and I'll need it just in case its my last before getting pregnant - wishful thinking eh? 

Hey ND, lovely to have you back. Smalltowngal and ND, new cycles new prospects and fingers crossed for 2013 babies. 

Baby1, I'm here if you ever need to talk, sorry I'm not on as much as I used to be....just trying not to focus on 'baby-making' too much. 

Wouldn't it be lovely if we could get all the members of this thread a baby before too long. Here's hoping Xxxxx


----------



## claire1978

Hi,

Ive lost track on this thread, i do have a quick read now and again

Just thought i would pop by and say hi, im nearly 32 weeks now, due 20th may :wacko:


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks for all your kind words preggie ladies! Hope you're all doing well and looking forward to meeting your little bundles :thumbup:

SmallTownGal so sorry AF got you, hope you're doing ok :hugs: And same to you NDTaber :hugs:

Thanks Tizy, I'm doing the same - trying not to spend too much time on B&B as I can get a bit obsessive! Hope you had a fab night out with the girlies, hoping it does turn out to be your last for a while!

I'm doing ok, in the 2WW but could be anything from 3-7dpo based on O signs, going to start testing next Sat. Don't know if any of you here know but someone I've been on threads with for over a year (both on a testing thread, both miscarried and both on the TTC after a loss threads) had some horrific news last week - her DH was killed in a car accident. It's really hit home to me how lucky I am, baby or no baby and has put things into perspective a lot. So no obsessing over possible pregnancy signs for me this cycle, what will be will be.

Hugs to everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Oh, that poor person who's DH was killed! :shock: I certainly count my blessings after hearing news like that. Praying for that person and for all our DH's/families to stay safe. [-o&lt;

Tizy and baby1, I know what you mean about not getting on the boards too much because you don't want to focus on it too much. I feel the same. :hugs::hugs:

Hope you had a good night out, Tizy! :happydance:

Claire, you're getting close! Glad you are doing well. :flower:

AFM: I had no period cramps requiring meds or a heating blanket or anything, this cycle! :happydance: Just a couple brief ones, no worse than the cramps I sometimes feel in the TWW, huzzah! Acupuncture totally worth it. :happydance:

AF is already winding down. Just spotting today. (I also only had one day where it was heavy for a bit, so that's also good).

Since my cycles are shorter, this cycle is actually now my last before seeing the gyno and getting referred for testing, so FX'd we get a good attempt this cycle (sinuses have been horrible for us this week, hopefully O week is better).

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies
So I am somewhere between 10 and 14 dpo. Tested this morning and BFN :-(
Can feel AF on her way so just waiting for her to start
Guess that's my 2013 baby hopes over
Here's to a New Year's baby 2014.....


----------



## deemarie1223

Hi, id love to join you ladies :) i o'd super late this cycle so im going to try soy isos next month! Anyway im 33, ttc #3 and i have a stepdaughter. I have lots of issues lol...short lp, blood clotting disorder and an incompetent cervix:/ so ive got a long rd, but well worth it! Good luck! 

Tizy-you have a son named Roscoe? I love the pics! If we have a boy either his first or middle name will be Roscoe, my fil passed away jan 20th. That was his name:)


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome deemarie, great to have someone new on board!
This has been a really lucky thread, loads of BFPs with only a few TTC ladies left! Sorry for your losses and hope you get a rainbow baby soon :hugs:


----------



## deemarie1223

Yay! I can use some luck:) ty for the welcome :)


----------



## baby1wanted

It's official - AF is here. Pretty gutted to be honest :-(


----------



## SmallTownGal

Welcome, deemarie! :flower: Good to have some more TTCers join the list. Lots of dust and well wishes to you for your rainbow baby! Good luck with the soy isos! Acupuncture helped me O earlier (got it down to textbook last month and it looks like it might be another textbook this month - got med light neg opk today). :dust: 

Oh, baby1wanted, sorry AF got you!! :( :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Bad witchy, bad! :grr: :witch: FX'd for that 2014 New Years baby :dust:

Looks like I'm going to O soon. Sinuses have been kicking everyone's tushies here (mom got the flu for 10 days and everyone I know is feeling achy and stuffy and icky). On the bright side, DH and I managed a BD session today, so hopefully I O on schedule so I'm in with a chance, but at least I have hopes to be in with a chance. With the way we've both been feeling so sickly I wasn't having much hope for this cycle.

I'm still not _particularly_ hopeful this cycle. I'm not feeling doom and gloom but just kinda meh, barely hopeful. It's getting old, all this chart keeping and testing. I'm still fighting the 'if it hasn't happened yet, it's not going to' feeling, but I'm more confident that that feeling is irrational and I've still got the 'it will happen' eventually message, that I'm trying to heed. And I talked with my mom yesterday, and she said that everyone _she_ knows felt worried about the length of time it took them and she doesn't seem to know anyone who it happened very quickly for, so that made me feel better. 

I blame all those sex ed teachers for making it sound so easy and quick. Lies, all lies. :change: :fool:

Hope every else is doing well :hugs:


----------



## LizzieJane

it is lies small town girl!!! 'we only did it once' :grr: LIES! 

sorry baby1 :( 

welcome deemarie!

we are in the thick of a scare. last wed, baby girl had a growth scan and they found a black patch in her brain - missing brain, fluid, imaging glitch or something developmental? DHs brother had water on the brain as a baby, and he's mentally disabled so... we're terrified. our consultant app is on wed, this is the longest week of my life. horrendous.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh man Lizziejane hope it was just a glitch or something. Will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

Welcome Deemarie, yes I do have a boy called Roscoe, we love that name! And thanks for the compliments about the pics. Glad to have some more trying to concievers here, we're lucky that the majority of the group are now pregnant but a few of us have had losses, me being one of them and a few of us are struggling with cycles etc. but I've every faith that before this year is out we'll all have our dreams realized! Good luck Hun x

Baby1 - how you feeling now Hun, sorry AF got you, we all know how gutting it feels. 

Lizzie Jane - Oh my goodness, you poor thing you must feel so anxious, what can they tell you so far and what happens next. I'm really crossing everything for you that there is some other explanation for it. 

SmallTownGal - here's hoping for O time, got everything crossed for you. I like this site: https://www.calculator.net/conception-calculator which says something like that 90% of people will be pregnant within a year. I love putting in my cycle stats are working out what would be my due date etc. 

How is everyone else? ND how's things? Where are you in ya cycle? 

As for me, wellI just feel that we're destined to miss O each time! I'm now 3dpo but we started with another sickness and diarrhea bug on Wednesday and neither of us have been well because of it! My OPKs stayed empty (no line at all) so I was hoping my body was delaying ovulation then bam - thurs night/Friday am I got a positive, temp rise Saturday! So we missed it - again. We're probably in with maybe a 3% chance as we did DTD on Sunday aft and I had good CM but its a longshot! So looks like I'll be joining you Baby1 for a 2014 baby. 

Much love x


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am on CD 14 and waiting to O. I am using the new advanced cb digital opk and it's a bit weird. It gives u flashing smiley faces on "high" fertility days and a solid smiley face on your "peak" day. From what I've gathered, the flashing ones indicate a rise in estrogen levels and the solid is the actual positive opk from your LH surge. I've had the flashy ones for 3 days now. Hopefully I'll get the solid face too. I also have a few IC left and when I use those, the test line is still pretty faint so idk. I am also a little thrown off because I had EWCM for the past 2 days but it went back to sticky/creamy today. Argh so confusing!


----------



## NDTaber9211

LizzieJane said:


> it is lies small town girl!!! 'we only did it once' :grr: LIES!
> 
> sorry baby1 :(
> 
> welcome deemarie!
> 
> we are in the thick of a scare. last wed, baby girl had a growth scan and they found a black patch in her brain - missing brain, fluid, imaging glitch or something developmental? DHs brother had water on the brain as a baby, and he's mentally disabled so... we're terrified. our consultant app is on wed, this is the longest week of my life. horrendous.

'

Oh my! FX that everything turns out ok. Please keep us updated! :hugs:



SmallTownGal said:


> I'm still not _particularly_ hopeful this cycle. I'm not feeling doom and gloom but just kinda meh, barely hopeful. It's getting old, all this chart keeping and testing. I'm still fighting the 'if it hasn't happened yet, it's not going to' feeling, but I'm more confident that that feeling is irrational and I've still got the 'it will happen' eventually message, that I'm trying to heed. And I talked with my mom yesterday, and she said that everyone _she_ knows felt worried about the length of time it took them and she doesn't seem to know anyone who it happened very quickly for, so that made me feel better.
> 
> I blame all those sex ed teachers for making it sound so easy and quick. Lies, all lies. :change: :fool:
> 
> Hope every else is doing well :hugs:

I hate when those bad feeling creep up. It's so hard to keep a PMA with all this ttc stuff. All of us will catch that sticky bean one of these days. :hugs:



Tizy said:


> As for me, wellI just feel that we're destined to miss O each time! I'm now 3dpo but we started with another sickness and diarrhea bug on Wednesday and neither of us have been well because of it! My OPKs stayed empty (no line at all) so I was hoping my body was delaying ovulation then bam - thurs night/Friday am I got a positive, temp rise Saturday! So we missed it - again. We're probably in with maybe a 3% chance as we did DTD on Sunday aft and I had good CM but its a longshot! So looks like I'll be joining you Baby1 for a 2014 baby.
> 
> Much love x

You never know! Maybe the bd you did on Sunday will be the lucky one. Stranger things have happened. :thumbup:


----------



## LizzieJane

thank you all :hugs: praying that it's just an imaging glitch [-o&lt;

love and :dust: xx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Oh, Lizzie, that's nervous-wreck-ifying! :hugs::hugs: My prayers are with you all and FX'd for an imaging glitch! [-o&lt;

--

Tizy, my neg opk seemed slightly lighter today, but I got EWCM, so hopefully I just go ahead and O tomorrow. I'm trying to prepare for late O though, since I've been sickly, so I'm not devastated if it's late and we miss our good chance. I know what you mean about feeling destined to miss O. I've had a few cycles where I missed the optimum time and was in with only a very small chance, due to illnesses and whatnot. It makes it so much more stressful when you can't reliably get good chances in. Thanks for the well wishes and link! :hugs: Hope you beat the odds this cycle or next cycle goes smoother! :dust:

--

NDTaber, hope you get your solid smiley soon! I've had a couple cycles in the past where I went from EWCM back to creamy and then back to EWCM and eventually O'd. It's frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Well, poop. Speaking of getting creamy after EWCM, I've gone back to creamy and the cervix is LFC, temp dropped back down a little, and light neg opk, so no O on time for me. Probably being sickly and not being able to eat well is pushing it back. Boo hiss.


----------



## NDTaber9211

It went back to lightly ewcm and watery. Still no positive smiley face though. My temps are looking good though so I still have hope. Def don't resemble an annovulatory month. I don't check my cervix because I honestly can't tell if its firm or soft. It always kind of feels the same to me through my cycle. It is high though so fingers crossed!

FX that you will get your o! :dust:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Gah, I double checked my CM and cervix again and I think I just scratched myself because I got bright red blood back under just one nail and started spotting bright red in with what is now watery cm (and the cervix was back up to MM-) so I don't know what is going on. Other than I'll still be O'ing later and need to trim my nails. :/


----------



## SmallTownGal

FX'd for you too NTaber! Sounds like the signs are looking good for you! :)


----------



## Tizy

Lizzie Jane -- thinking of you, let us know how you're getting on xxxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Ditto what Tizy said, from me, Lizzie :hugs: Been keeping you in my prayers

AFM: Got my pos opk today (once more, would have missed it if I didn't check twice today after the first was an almost pos). I have such a short surge. I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing.

DH and I are starting to wonder if his bosses somehow know when my fertile days are and plan to overwork him to foil our tries, because once again they worked him to the bone on LH surge/O day. We managed to get in an incomplete BD session and hope to have a complete one tomorrow, but at least we had fun tonight whatever else happens. Poor DH also has sinus ick continuing to kick his butt. And he feels unmanly due to the lack of mojo from overwork and ill health, but I told him that the effort is what matters most to me, and those outside factors can't be helped so it's not his fault, and for all he had working against the mojo it worked pretty well, so hopefully he feels better. I know he'll want to "redeem his mojo" tomorrow so hopefully we can get in a redeeming session so he feels better and is reassured that yes, it was just the overwork plus illness that got him. And maybe I'll O tomorrow rather than tonight so it can't count as a try too. 

We just have to live in the worst area for sinus trouble (it's actually the number one worst spot in the country for sinuses, according to the news). :|

I actually felt better today, though (still sinus icky, but better) prob because I usually feel better on O day in general.

With my sinuses being so bad lately, I got the sinus treatment acupuncture in addition to the fertility one last session, which meant a few more needles in my face, hands and feet. And every point was quite sensitive this time, which she says is a good thing so that's good (nerves sending the signals good and strong like they should), but it makes it more pinchy to get the needles in and out, and more tingly when they are in (at least initially). Still well worth it, though. I'm so glad to be rid of the period and O pain and other bad cycle symptoms and if it helps my sinuses, too, that will also be well worth it.


----------



## LizzieJane

Hey all, 

thanks for thinking of us :hugs: it wasn't great news or bad news yesterday. the black patch is still there :( doc was pretty sure that it is an imaging glitch due to the position of the baby. however, because of DHs brothers problems and the ongoing genetics investigation he is going through, they want to make sure. so we are booked for a 4D scan in two weeks, if that is no good the next step is probably a fetal MRI. I am going swimming the day before or on the morning if I can, to try and turn her, she is stubbornly refusing to leave my pelvis! 

It was nice to hear a consultant say that she is pretty sure that it is nothing, but... I really just want someone to say that it is definitely an imaging glitch. or (since I work in imaging) show me a clear picture so I can see that it's definitely a shadow for myself and not something in her brain. I wish I could just hop in the MRI machine at work, alas they'd never let me! 

we've got to focus on the positives though. the stress is crippling me, I can't sleep (on top of joyeous pregnancy insomnia), I keep getting stomach cramps, I just feel horrendous. so for now we are going to presume that she is our 100% healthy little wriggle munchkin and we are going to get the buggy and paint her room and forget about the next scan as much as we can. 

thanks for all your support ladies. praying for some april BFPs xxxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Even though they still have more investigating to do, I'm glad they are pretty sure it's an imaging glitch! :hugs:

Focusing on the positive sounds like a good idea :thumbup: And hope you feel better soon and have fun shopping for the buggy and painting the room! :baby: What color are you painting it?

---

AFM: My temp has gone up, but I've still got a bfp opk this morning! That's never happened before! My surge has always been so short that it's gone the next morning, even if I detected it in the eve. Hopefully it's a good sign that it's lasting a bit longer, or at least not a bad sign.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Poor DH is still all run down from sinuses and work. His throat is so sore today it hurts to swallow a bit. Doggon overworking bosses and bad sinus weather!

On the bright side, we might still be in with a small chance from Sunday. Hopefully I O'd yesterday or today at the latest.

And I read something interesting here: https://americanpregnancy.org/gettingpregnant/PEovwatch.htm that gives better odds than FF does for 4 and 3 days before O (and worse odds for actually doing it on O day). According to the article, days 3 and 4 are 13% versus the upper twenty percent of days 1 and 2, and O day is only a 5% chance! I don't who's statistics to believe. I think for my sanity I'll keep aiming for days 1 and 2 before O, if I can, but consider myself in with halfway decent chance if we BD on O day or day 3 or 4 before.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay, work didn't overwork DH today so we got in a BD session. Huzzah! :happydance: And I should be in with a halfway decent chance whenever I O, now. Maybe not the best but people get PG on halfway decent chances so there's hope. FX'd


----------



## baby1wanted

Oh my goodness Lizzie this must be so worrying for you - keeping you in my thoughts and really hoping it's a scan glitch :hugs: :hugs:
Good luck smalltowngal - hope you got the timing good!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

At least it isn't horrible news lizzie! We will all keep our fingers crossed for you and keep the positive thoughts flowing. 

AFM still no freaking pos opk! I am so frustrated. My average O day is cd19 so I was really thinking I would get the + today. My temps look good and I still have ewcm so I am hoping it happens. I am still feeling like this isn't an annovulatory month. I am trying to keep my hopes up. I think I am going to ditch the opks and just BD every other day until temps show O. I hope that what I hear about eggs after day 19 are bad :wacko:


----------



## LizzieJane

thank you all :hugs:

NDTaber - my little munchkin was something like a CD50 ovulation miracle!! I think 'normal' cycles can be up to 42 days long, so that means that ovulating on CD 21 must still be within the normal range :) don't worry :hugs:

smalltowngal - yay for :bunny: 

of course now I am thinking she was after CD 19, does that mean her egg was bad, are these black patches the fault of my duff ovaries?? :( hubs blames himself because of his brothers genetics. I blame myself for every cup of coffee I've drunk, every skin prescription I had to have :dohh: how silly are we? 

on the positive side, we got some paint this morning! lemon yellow :) sounds brighter than it is actually. with blue curtains, lampshade and bits for the wall :happydance: I think we'll be ordering her buggy tomorrow, turquoise with yellow blankets. can you guess my fav baby colours? :haha: trying to focus on the fun stuff, or this whole pregnancy will be one scare after another, it'd be such a shame not to enjoy it after trying for so long.


----------



## Jadey121

Lizzie - Heres hoping its just an imaging glitch! Im sure everything will be fine :) Have fun putting together the babies room its so much fun!

My fingers are still crossed for the girls still waiting for their bfps! 

Nothing new here other than ive had a really bad cold for like 2 weeks! I cant seem to shift it at all. 

Saw my consultant last week baby is now approx 3lbs and is head down. Still having a think as to try again or to have a planned section - I have 5 weeks to decide as thats when im seeing her again! 

xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

YES! I finally got my +opk! Now to sit and see if my temps show I actually O. I don't like the new clear blue advanced opk. They say to use fmu but it was obviously not working. I had a neg one this morning and then used an IC with smu and got a bfp opk.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay for you getting your + opk, NTaber! :happydance:

Lizzie, the colors you picked sound so pretty! :thumbup: And I know what you mean about wanting to not worry after waiting so long - I'm determined that if when I get PG I'm going to enjoy it as much as possible. :hugs:

Jadey, I hope your cold goes away soon! :hugs:

AFM: One more elevated temp and I'll get my crosshairs for cd15. I'm just going to look at the glass half full and say "yay, in with a chance". It's all just one big game of biological roulette anyway. We've spun our wheel for this month and we'll just have to see where the ball lands. C'mon BFP! No wammies, no wammies!

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-FB8ymxlX5Oc/UB8VgJxz_RI/AAAAAAAABTY/mgLUxfHF774/s320/Whammy8.jpg

https://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_l9td84ctrR1qzsoz3o1_500.jpg

(Press Your Luck was my favorite game show as a little kid, but I liked seeing the little animated whammies on screen, so I was always rooting for them to show up! :dohh:)


----------



## robinson380

Just dropping in to say hi ladies. I have continued to stalk the thread. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Jadey121

Hey Robinson! Hope you're well! Whoohooo not long to go for you!!!


----------



## NDTaber9211

I am 2dpo and just sitting here trying not to SS. I already am though because I have been thinking my boobs have been feeling weird all day. Then I remember that hardly anyone gets symptoms at 2dpo :haha:


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls....

I've been meaning to update the front sheet for ages but I'm totally lost with it, if anyone can help that'd be great! 

Yay for O for ND and SmalltownGal. 

Stupid AF witch is arriving for me, I don't know why I'm so surprised, we only DTD 5 days before O due to being ill round O time but you know how it is...good old google convinces you that you're still in with a chance, don't know how many stories I read about people only DTD 5-7 days before O and getting pregnant, I know that's not normal tho. So AF isn't here in full flow yet, expected tomorrow but I did a quick cervical check and they're us red there :-( Feela bit down, as my dreams of being pregnant and having a 2013 baby are now gone. I'm still reflecting on my loss and it still hurts. 

Need to pick myself up and dust off - Baby1 I'm now in your 2014 crew! Good luck for the last of the 2013 trying to concievers - ND and Smalltoen I have everything crossed for you. 

Lizzie Jane, any more news? Been thinking about you xxx

Hi Robinson, I can't believe you're little one is nearly fully cooked! Congrats! We'll soon have our first Baby Dancer Baby!! Who would that be then? 

Xxxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Wow, soon for you Robinson! How exciting! :baby: Not too long for you either, Jadey! :baby:

--


Ah, NDTaber, I find it hard not to SS as well. FX'd this will be your month! :dust:

--

Tizy, sorry to hear AF is coming for you! :( :hugs::hugs: Truly google is a double edged sword. Google giveth and google taketh away. 

Lot's of hugs for you as you continue to cope with your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:

----

Also wondering how Lizzie is doing. Hope you have confirmation of it just being a glitch by now, Lizzie! [-o&lt;

----

AFM: I managed to sprain both my wrists in my sleep, somehow. It's a mild sprain, and my last acupuncture has helped speed the healing (I was surprised it helped so quick, since it took a while with the period cramps), but it's still taking a while for full healing and certain ranges of motion still hurt, some quite sharply. And it's still in both hands, so it's a pain. DH fixed steak tonight and my knife hand hurt after eating it because of having to cut it up. If it was a more serious sprain, I'd have to ask DH to cut my meat for me!

We also got some new furniture, which I had to help carry in because it was heavier than we thought it would be. This didn't help my wrists and DH smashed fingers on both my hands (and caused two on one hand to bleed) because he somehow thought I could lift and move heavy things a lot faster than I could. And the heavy lifting, as usual, also activated my colon problem (instant diarrhea that continued the rest of the day, but I ate some anti-diarrhea foods and was not so bad the next day and I'm better now).

Normally I wouldn't have agreed to the heavy lifting, but we had to get the furniture in the house, and even though I suppose I have half a chance, I doubt that I'm PG this month. I'm feeling very out now. I had a big temp spike today, and was very tired, but that's happened before and I've not been PG, so I doubt I am now. 

I feel scared about the RE. The hormone treatment doc didn't think I'd have trouble getting PG, and the gyno didn't think I'd have trouble, but I worry nonetheless.

I'm having a toady hope day. Gonna try and take my mind off it and listen to some music, or something.


----------



## claire1978

Hi all, im still around, not long for me either, cant believe where time has gone, cant wait to get back on the treadmill and get my body back to how it was, i feel like a whale

Robinson, how come ur 2 tickers say 2 different stages? Did hosp change ur dates


----------



## Jadey121

Im with you there claire im also feeling like a whale!! Cant even turn over in bed properly lol. 
Ive had an easy pregnancy so far though so i am enjoying it!


----------



## LizzieJane

Hi Ladies, :)

DH was so sweet the other day, baby girl was having a wriggle and he said 'I know why she's wriggling!!!' because her mummy is a 'baby dancer' awwww :winkwink:

We had the consultant app last wed, she saw the same black patches :( but said it's very likely to be an imaging glitch. Sadly they (and I) can't get baby girl to move, so the US can't get another angle on her head. She heads down and ready to go already!! DHs brother has a range of mental disabilities so they are following it up with a 4D scan next thurs and if there is still no resolution maybe a fetal MRI. We're focussing on the good stuff though and not letting it get us down. 'If' something is wrong, it's likely to by hydrocephalus and well, it'll be a tough road but she's our baby and we'll be supporting her every step of the way <3 

Oh ladies, I feel so heavy, I can't get out of bed, I sort of roll out and I am on the very edge of not being able to do up my shoes anymore! I can't wait to get my fitness back. 

smalltowngal I am so sorry about your wrists :( they sound painful. I can't remember what does RE mean? I really hope you are not out :hugs:

Goodluck NDTaber! 

Tizy :hugs: I'm sorry that 2013 hasn't worked out but... spring is a lovely time to have a baby! Hopefully spring 2014 will bring your precious baby :hugs:

In other news, we are painting the nursery tomorrow :) and I am just working really hard trying to finish as much of my degree as possible. Hoping to start mat leave in 8 weeks :shock: speaking of which I best get back to it! xxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Aw, Lizzie, what a sweet DH you have! :) The wriggle story is adorable <3

Too bad you couldn't get baby girl to move so they could confirm it was a glitch, but at least they said it's very likely to be a glitch, so that's good. Hopefully the 4D scan will confirm. You've got a great attitude to the whole situation, and she's sure to be loved and well taken care of and will be a valuable new part of your family and the world, regardless. <3

Thanks for the well wishes :hugs::hugs:

RE means Reproductive Endocrinologist aka the Fertility Specialist. ;)

AFM: I've been having a really tough day. I found it hard to finally call and change that gyno appointment to a slightly later date, because it was like admitting that there is no hope for this month and I'd better adjust the appointment for when AF arrives to leave it time to go away for the exam. I burst out crying before even making the call, barely made it through the call without sounding weepy, then cried some more. I'm having a very toady hope day, today. I'm feeling a definite lack of faith that I and others are reading God right on the whole "I'll eventually get PG if I keep trying" thing, today. I feel like my husband continuing to worry about what happens "when I'm PG" is akin to worrying about what happens when hover cars and jet packs are a common mode of transportation. I feel like it's a question for science fiction writers. Might as well hope for the invention of a time flux capacitor and a flying Delorian to go with it. I just haven't been able to shake the "if it hasn't happened yet, it won't" feeling, today. Cycle #9 is going to be even harder, because if I don't get PG that cycle, I won't be able to even say "well, it took my mom and grandma 9 months, maybe I just take after them" because I'll be past that. 

And I'm very bloaty in the thighs today. And my temp dropped right back down. And I'm tired. And emotional. And I haven't even spotted yet.

I wish there was a test I could take that would tell me if I keep trying it will definitely happen. I wish I was younger, so time was more on my side.

On the bright side, tonight, google giveth (and maybe God is telling me to take it as a sign to not lose hope, because I think I felt the touch of God about it, just now), because I just found this blog (https://ttchopeful.blogspot.com/2011/02/heart-vs-brain-or-how-i-soldiered-on.html), and it (and some of the other blogs in the blog's blog list) helped me feel better. I guess I'll just do what that lady did and keep on truckin', because it's reasonable to do so, even when my heart is not hopeful at all. Honestly, I think even if I could take that test that could tell me I'd definitely get PG if I keep trying, I might still go "shyeah, right! - I'll believe it when I see it!", right now. I want proof in the form of a BFP.

Sigh...
https://th01.deviantart.net/fs50/200H/f/2009/265/5/6/Keep_On_Walkin___by_Cerauno.png
The lady and her tiger are still way too happy for my mood right now, though. Oh, well.

Thanks for letting me vent, everyone. :wacko: Hugs and dust to all as needed :hugs: :dust:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Hey Ladies, how is everyone doing? I wanted to invite you guys to a new group I found. There are a bunch of ladies ttc and a few pregnant ones. They are all super nice and supportive. It is a very active thread too. Go here if you would like to join :thumbup:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1802567-april-bds-bring-may-bfps-72.html


----------



## SmallTownGal

Struggled so much today I made a board requesting success stories in the Pregnancy Club forum: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-felt-convinced-theyd-never-get-pregnant.html

They help a lot, so if anyone else is feeling hopeless or doomy, go give the thread a read and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Had another heart to heart with DH today about our poor attempts (since the last plan to fix that problem didn't work). I was seriously beginning to think he didn't really want kids after all (or I'd lost my allure), but it turns out he was just *still * in denial about how badly the sleep deprivation and lack of taking good care of himself was effecting our attempts and his drive (cause cycle 1 he was all over me, and today he said he definitely want's to know about timing and wants me to make him a calendar and mark off the days we should BD for maximum effect, so it seems he really does want to be regular and goal oriented about it). He thought it would be a sign of weakness to have to make sure he got good sleep and take his meds and vitamins to avoid "wiltage" and had convinced himself he didn't need to take that seriously, until I showed him how little we'd been BD'ing and he was all "OMG, that's awfull!" He never dreamed he'd be one to have such low frequency and it shocked him to realize. So, he's renewed his commitment to the baby making project by agreeing to take his meds and vitamins (we got him a pill organizer, since he's bad about remembering to take them) and getting better sleep (he'll use tylenol pm to help get him back on track). FX'd this does the trick and gets him back up to his regular snuff.

We also came up with a new consolation prize for not being PG, that is helping already: If I'm not PG by August, we go to Cedar Point (which I've been dying to visit again for years, and DH has never been to, and we both are into amusement parks). So I think that will help us. Either way we win - either I'm PG and the strife of TTC is over, or I'm not and we get to go to Cedar Point and ride all the rides. And then I'll have to come up with a new consolation after that, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. For now, Cedar Point is helping take the edge off (thank you Jesus that we are able to afford it).

NTaber, thanks for the group rec! :thumbup: I'll join in there (as well as keep posting here). ;)


----------



## Tizy

Hello, 

Right girls I've FINALLY updated the front sheet. As far as I can remember we've not had any :bfp: since February!!!! when Ciara got hers so......... ND Taber and Smalltowngal you two are still in for this month (April) lets see some lines on tests please!

Smalltown you're not out yet, don't be despondent and great that you have something to look forward to at the end of the summer. How long is your LP Smalltowngal? Are you testing or just waiting to see if AF arrives, your temps look great X

Looking back I realise that I've not been great at welcoming the new girls, deemarie and Mii, who I'm not sure are still following this board. Where are you girls? let me have your testing dates and I'll update the sheet. 

LizzieJane, well done for staying positive, I admire you for that. Lets see some nursery piccys when you get chance. 

ND how you feeling? Only a few days left until testing, how long is your LP usually?

Hi to all the ladies who are nearly at the end of your pregnancies, can't believe its gone so quick, but I guess a lot has happened in that time. Can't wait to see the pictures of the first Baby Dancer babies. 

Waiting to O is so boring probs another 12 days or so until then for me......yawn!

Xxxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Just wanted to offer some :hugs: to the ladies feeling down! Keeping my fingers crossed you all get you :bfp: soon!


----------



## NDTaber9211

My lp is usually only 12 days and I and feeling out this month. The only sign I have is tender bbs u get that before the witch. Blah I felt so optimistic this month.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies!! 

Sorry - been silently stalking for a while, trying not to spend too too much time on B&B. I've massively cut down on the number of threads I'm part of as well (the more obsessive I get with TTC the more threads I join!) so now only on 2 TTC threads, Baby Dancers being one of them of course! :thumbup:

So excited that we have some babies nearly here, can't wait to see piccies :happydance: Robinson looks like you're the soonest, doesn't time fly! :haha:

Lizzie - hope you get some definite reassurance soon, I've got a good feeling that's it's nothing more than a glitch so everything crossed

And Proudarmywife thanks so much for your support, really helps :flower:

Tizy so sorry AF got you - 2014 is DEFINITELY going to be the year we get our little rainbows :hugs:

ND - sorry you think AF is on her way though I have heard of lots of people who feel that way when they get their BFP so still keeping everything crossed for you

Smalltowngal - glad you and DH have had a heart-to-heart. I'll never forget the first time I had to explain to DH that there's actually only a small window to conceive each month and he has to live up to his side of the bargain when I say it's time! :haha:

SIL had a beautiful baby boy last week. Was very privileged as she asked me to come straight up (she has an 18 month old as well so needed help!) so got to help her DH bring her home from hospital and spend a lovely few days with them and get lots of baby and toddler cuddles! She has an amazing story - they were NTNP for 12 whole years (had never felt ready to go for testing) and had pretty much given up when they fell pregnant. Then when first little one was 7 months they got a big big surprise that number 2 was on the way! Gives me lots of hope to see them with their little family after all that time - not so keen on waiting 12 years though!

I am having ovulation signs - EWCM, bloating and pain. Pain from endo has been really bad this month and it's ramping up as I get towards ovulation. It's hard because I don't really fancy BDing in pain with a swollen belly (I have in the past been asked when my baby is due around O time!!!). But on the positive side if I do O in the next day or so it'll be on track for my third 31-32 cycle in a row. Pre miscarriage my cycles could be anything from 28-68 days so looks like my little angel has got me back on track which I'm very grateful for and makes the future more positive.

Tizy - AF is due 30th April but will try and hold out until May to test if she stays away [-o&lt;

:flower:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Tizy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Right girls I've FINALLY updated the front sheet. As far as I can remember we've not had any :bfp: since February!!!! when Ciara got hers so......... ND Taber and Smalltowngal you two are still in for this month (April) lets see some lines on tests please!
> 
> Smalltown you're not out yet, don't be despondent and great that you have something to look forward to at the end of the summer. How long is your LP Smalltowngal? Are you testing or just waiting to see if AF arrives, your temps look great X

:hugs: Thanks Tizy :hugs: I feel like AF is definitely coming, but thanks for the encouragement (helps keep the brain hopeful even if the heart is all jaded). :thumbup: And still being in for a chance for Cedar Point is giving me some comfort, too. 

My LP is almost always 13 days and there's always been spotting by day 13. If I don't spot tomorrow I'll be suspicious. I may test tomorrow, esp if I don't spot by morning, but usually I wait to see if AF gets me. Do my temps look great? I've been feeling negative about them because they are spikey and have dipped below the cover line a few times, but maybe I'm not seeing the forest for the trees, or something.

I did just check my CP, and my cervix feels different than it normally does by this point (normally when it feels like AF is coming on, the cervix is sensitive in a hurty way, and it felt totally all right today). Ah, but my body has trolled me so often, with what seem like hopeful signs, that I don't have much hope for any hopeful signs any more. I'll still eat my hat if I don't spot tomorrow. It sure would be nice not to spot tomorrow and get a bfp with this cycle, though!

---

Thanks baby1 :hugs: My DH is so stubborn, sometimes he needs multiple heart to hearts before one sticks. :haha:

I'm glad you are having O signs! :happydance: Except for the pain, the pain sucks. :hugs: Hope it gets better soon!

I'm glad it looks like your little angel got you back on track, God bless! :kiss: Maybe they are your guardian angel now.

---

In other news for me: I aggravated my wrists today and finally had to break down and buy wrist supports/braces. I can still type and use the mouse with them on, but it's a little difficult. But my wrists feel better being splinted. Hopefully now they will heal soon.


----------



## SmallTownGal

I went ahead and took an hpt and it was bfn, as expected. :nope: Still no spotting yet, but I predict I'll get some by the end of the day.


----------



## Tizy

Awww STG - what time if day was it? Maybe try with FMU if no spotting. Lets us know, I'm rooting for you! 

ND how's things? Any more symptoms? Xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

Nope nothing on my end besides tender bbs. I really think I'm out. Af is suppose to be here in 2 days.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks, Tizy! :kiss:

It was the wee hours of the morning, before I took my nap, with possibly diluted urine, but still...I know the odds of getting a bfp after a bfn at 13dpo are only 9% or 10%, so I'm not very hopeful.

On the bright side, still no spotting, and it's late in the day, and the cervix still feels fine, which, if nothing else, my acupuncturist (saw her today) says is a good sign for my health. So even if AF comes (and I'm still expecting it), I've still got a win in not spotting beforehand, if I don't spot. But my acupuncturist did think I had enough of a chance to be cautious and not do the ab points and said I'll just have to wait and see to know for sure, so there's hope. But I'll still be shocked.

---

Hope you aren't really out NDTaber, fx'd for a surprise bfp :dust: But I know the feeling.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Well, shoot, just got a teeny bit of pink spotting. Phooey! :dohh:


----------



## SmallTownGal

False alarm on the spotting! I'm pretty sure I just scratched myself with my nail again when checking, since there is absolutely no more spotting, and when I check now it hurts a little bit on one side but not the other (like last time I scratched myself, and I know for sure I scratched myself that time, this cycle). I really need to trim my nails, but they are so pretty I hate to. But this is the second time I've had to mark down spotting because of a nail scratch. Ah, maybe one will break soon and I won't feel so bad about cutting them. :wacko:

In other news, my temp shot up real high even after only 4 hrs of sleep and no covers (usually I wake up chilled when I only nap and have no covers)! Now I'm back in limbo, wondering if I'll spot or AF will show up today, or if AF will show up tomorrow. Still planning on testing again on the 18th if no AF.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Gah, just scratched the opening to my vajayjay while wiping and drew blood! :wacko: After blotting up the blood and making sure it stopped, I carefully doubled checked inside with a q-tip to make sure it wasn't coming from my cervix, and nope the q-tip was crystal clear, so I must have nicked the opening. I then very very carefully checked CP and the cervix is closed, which is a good sign, and medium high and medium firm/softness (which is unusual for this late in the game, as it's either LFC close to AF time, and HSO if AF is starting that day).

I'll either need to cut my nails, or be much more careful.

I've heard before that the cervix can be easier to scratch (or even make bleed during BD) when near O time (and I've found that to be true) and when PG, and I just googled to see if the same could be true of the vagina, and yep, more blood flow to that area as well, so maybe it's easier to nick. But there's also increased blood flow as AF approaches, too, so, still a toss up.

But at least it's still not real spotting, which is still good even if AF comes later today or tomorrow. :thumbup:

In spite of all these hopeful signs, I still feel like AF could come any moment. :|


----------



## Jadey121

Im rooting for you girls! 

What i day i hsd yesterday!!! Was admitted to the hospital by my gp as ive been really unwell for 4 weeks now and ive come out in a huge rash on my face :-( 
To cut a long story short ive gotna really bad viral infection! Ive been given some anti bs so hopefully it will clear up soon as im getting fed up with being poorly! 
If it hasnt gone within the week i need to go back so fingers crossed!!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Hi ladies, have been stalking for a while now! Cant believe some of you ladies are so close to having your babies! 

Smalltowngal, have my fingers and toes crossed for you!! Dont count yourself out yet!

Tizy, I have a positive feeling about this month, just make sure to get your BDing in :D easier said than done, I know :dohh:

Hoping all the ladies ttc get tgeir BFPs very very soon :flower:

afm, ive had an easy pregnancy so far, which is almost indentical to that with my dd. Fingers crossed it stays that way!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks Jadey and MrsMurphy! :hugs:

Jadey, I sure hope you get better soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Glad your PG has been going easy, MrsMurphy :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Fingers crossed for you smalltown!


----------



## LizzieJane

good luck smalltowngirl, your chart is looking good, got everything crossed for you :thumbup:

sorry that you are so poorly jadey :( hopefully the anti b's will kick in soon :hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Well, after going to the loo I got pink/brown spotting that definitely wasn't from a scratch. I swabbed with a q-tip and got brown with streaks of red, and now a couple hours later, no spotting on tp, still no spotting on liner, but some red on q-tip. I feel nauseous and like AF is gonna start real soon. :cry: I'm not officially out yet, but I think by the end of the day, I will be. Definitely not gonna test today. If AF doesn't start today, then I'll wait to test until spotting stops, unless AF comes. So, now I'm waiting to see if the spotting stops or becomes AF. But I really think it's going to become AF.

At least I still have Cedar Point to look forward to if not PG by August, and I'm glad to have less spotting before my AF, even if it gets me. And I've got a couple of treats lined up for myself if/when AF gets me. But it sure would be nice if the spotting would stop and AF wouldn't come and I'd get a bfp. Sigh. :|

Gonna try and take my mind off it.


----------



## LizzieJane

:( smalltowngirl, I hope the spotting clears up and AF stays away :hugs: What treats have you got lined up for this weekend? You should have treats whether AF shows or not :hugs:

News! Baby girl is fine! She had moved into the breech position so the consultant got a good look at her brain and everything measured fine and looked normal :wohoo: we are just so relieved! She's quite a large baby, which means fun times ahead for mummy! :haha: but from now on just normal MW appointments and a MW led birth :) can't wait to meet her xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

That's awesome news Lizzie! So happy for you :) how big was she if you don't mind me asking? We are having a 4d ultrasound on Tuesday and I'm hoping they can give me a guess on what they think she may be weighing :)


----------



## LizzieJane

I have a joke with one of my friends on BnB about the big fat baby line... you know the growth chart? Well she's on the upper 'big fat baby' line! 

They did not plot her on the growth chart today (they did it a few weeks ago), but they did the HC, AC, FL measurements which were all above average. I saw the screen though and it said she measured 31w3d when she's only 29w6d :shock: so is that a 3/4lb ahead or something? if they put on about a 1/2lb a week at this stage.

I need to have a chat with her about arriving in the 38th week, if she would be so kind :winkwink:

We only saw the 4D for about 20 seconds but it was amazing! Have a wonderful time at your scan! xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Was it definitely AF SmallTown? Big :hugs: if it was and good on you for seeing the good side of things - from that other thread you linked us to Cedar Point sounds amazing!!

Lizzie - yay fantastic news, so glad you can relax now! :happydance::happydance:

Think I'm now 1dpo so into my 2WW.... we DTD 1 day and 4 days before O so we'll just have to wait and see :shrug:

:flower:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay, I'm so glad to hear the good news, Lizzie!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AF did get me yesterday, and DH and I went out to eat, and I'm going to shop later. I wound up crying most of that day (until I took a nap before DH got home), but I feel better now. I also got DH to agree to a trip to Kennywood Amusement Park in PA (one we've never been to that has some great old time rides that can't be found anywhere else) if I'm not PG by next May (I'm planning ahead for if I get to go to Cedar Point, I'll need a new consolation prize). If I need a new one after that, maybe Hershey Park or Dollywood...I'll either get PG or visit every park in the country. :haha:

Baby1, lots of dust to you! You've got good timing, FX'd! :dust:

Thanks both of you for the well wishes and/or hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LizzieJane

only 3 days till your appointment hun, hopefully if you don't fall PG in the next few months then it will be the route to some more answers :hugs:

enjoying shopping! xx


----------



## Tizy

Nd what about you?? Sorry STG. Baby1 fingers crossed xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I literally just started spotting :cry: Looks like the :witch: is on her way. I am so worried this next month will be anovulatory and I can't try again for another 2 months,


----------



## SmallTownGal

:hugs::hugs: NTaber, hoping and praying that the next cycle is ovulatory for you, if the witch just can't say away! Darn witch!

Lizzie, my gyno is actually on the Thurs the 25th, now, to give AF time to go away, but I didn't bother to update my ticker for just a few days. Yeah, hopefully I can get some answers or help or something. :hugs:

In other news for me, I've got a terrible backache today requiring a heating pad, and earlier, 3 advil. :cry: Ugh, it's like the cramps stayed away from my abdominal area but resurfaced in my back! I was hoping I'd never get bad cramps again, boo! But before, I'd have had bad ab cramps on top of the back cramps, so still an improvement. :|


----------



## Tizy

LizzieJane said:


> News! Baby girl is fine! She had moved into the breech position so the consultant got a good look at her brain and everything measured fine and looked normal :wohoo: we are just so relieved! She's quite a large baby, which means fun times ahead for mummy! :haha: but from now on just normal MW appointments and a MW led birth :) can't wait to meet her xx

Yay!!! Somehow missed this.Thats bloody FANTASTIC news!!! So pleased for you LJ. Xxxxx

ND I'm sorry the witch got you. I'm probs still 7 days away from O!!! I wish I O'd earlier in my cycle! Xxxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Ugh, had level 10 backache "cramps" today, even with 3 advil and a heating pad. :cry: I was hoping I'd never have to go through pain that bad with AF again, with the acupuncture. It only went on for a few hours (which is better than hours and hours like it used to be when that would happen) but still...:cry: Perhaps my Qi is all out of whack from the wrist sprain (wrist points are always involved in my treatment, and perhaps the sprain is interfering with the flow, or whatever), because I was doing great regarding cramps and whatnot till I sprained my wrists.

The wrists are doing better. I'm able to go without wearing my braces for longer periods and have less motions that cause sharp pain, and less sharp pain when that happens. Hopefully next month is better, and hopefully when I go for my latest acupuncture appoint Tues, she can get me back on track so next AF or whatever isn't so painful.


----------



## Jadey121

Hey girls hope everyone is well!!

Little update from me.... ive just passed my driving test! Yayyy! Baby was wriggling around like mad whilst on the test which was funny lol. My poor baby going through the stress of it im so glad its over!!!


----------



## Tizy

Hello everyone, 

STG sorry you've had horrible pain again, hope you feel better soon. 

Jadey well done for passing your test! Don't know how i'd manage not driving, well done hun .

I'm CD12 today and decided to start my OPKs and i'm gald I did becuase there is a pretty strong line (well strong for me). Last month this is all I got in the way of a positive so I think it nearly is, maybe my positive will come early this month? Heres todays Opk (above) and then the other pics show my OPKs for the last three months, bottom set being last month (as you can see the lines weren't strong at all last month?)

What do you think? Obviously I've already text my other half to tell him so he knows what our plans are this evening...
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 105.9 KB
Views: 3









opk months.jpg
File size: 151.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Def looks like the start of things tizy! Fxd for you that you catch the eggie this month :thumbup:

:hugs: to the ladies that the witch got. 

Little update for me: 30 weeks tomorrow and we will be having a 4d ultrasound of our little girl assuming she cooperates :haha: im super excited!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Congrats on the driving test, Jadey! :happydance:

---

Thanks, Tizy, I'm feeling much better today! :hugs: AF is almost over, too.

Hope you O sooner rather than later, and it looks hopeful for that, to me. :thumbup: :dust:

---

4d scan, how exciting, ProudArmyWife! 

And thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Well I'm officially confused....

I usually O around CD17-18 so becuase of that I don't usually start OPKs till around CD12. 

Now looking at things although I know it doesn't look like I've had a positive OPK, if you compare to the ones from last month I think I O'd yesterday. My temp has gone up quite a bit today too. 

My CM has been watery last two days not EW as usual and now all seems dry plus I can't even reach my cervix today, usually its hard to reach but today is impossible. 

I'm a little frustrated as me and Mark were both on for a big push this month to get pregnant and now it looks like we're only in with one shot (DTD yesterday am).... 

This will be our 6th month trying (losing month 3's in December). Can anyone have a look at my chart and OPKs for me and tell me what you think. Obviously I'll carry on doing my OPKs today just to make sure.

Very annoying. 

Thanks
 



Attached Files:







#6 opk.jpg
File size: 77.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SmallTownGal

Tizy:

Hm, I don't think you've O'd yet, but I think your body is trying to. I feel your pain on the irregular O and wanting to have more than one shot (it's been a struggle to get just one shot for pretty much the entire ttc endevour, for me, but hopefully now that DH is feeling better from sleeping better, one shot won't be hard to get). I'd BD every other day till you get crosshairs on your chart, if you can. Every third day (BD, skip 2 days, BD again) should suffice to get you at least one shot, though.

If it turns out you did O, at least you are in with one shot, but I know it's frustrating not to get more than one shot. I so totally feel you on that. :hugs:

Sorry your cycle is being frustratingly mysterious! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

If you O'd, FX'd this one shot does it, if not, FX'd and upcoming shot does it! :dust:


----------



## Tizy

Still not too sure whats going on....but I think i probably did O on CD13!!!

Temps gone up twice since and CM dried up? But night before last I took my temp at 6.30am instead of 5am (its always a little higher the closer to getting up time it is) and last night I came down with a horrid cold, sore throat and headache so my temp could be higher again today because of that. BUT..... My OPK are lighter too, which is suggesting LH surge has been and gone, even though I didn't get a full positive stick again this month.

We DTD again today just in case I haven't O'd and its going to creep up on me...and we will again on Saturday am too (O predicted on sunday on FF based on previous cycles). 

Gah! Wish I knew for sure. Well at least I'm in with a chance whatever Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Not sure why my ticker isn't updating but yes I did O...currently 3dpo. Only in for a one-shot chance tho. 

How's everyone else doing xx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Wow, Tizy, your surge is even shorter than mine! Sorry you didn't get more than one shot, but at least it's a shot. FX'd! :dust:

---

AFM: I've been feeling overwhelmed and struggled with depression the last couple of days, although I feel much better today after scheduling my consult with the FS for Friday May 3rd. They are award winning specialists in endo and fertility, have great success rates without turning people away, and people travel from across the state to see them, so I have confidence in them to do as good for me as possible and I feel like I'll be in good hands. They even have information videos on youtube and they seem friendly and confident and the staff seems real nice (the people I've talked to on the phone have been super nice and got back with me right away). They also have a money back IVF program (if I need that and hopefully I should qualify).

I've also got DH's SA scheduled for Mon May 6th, and we plan to go out to eat at the restaurant of his choice to salve the embarrassment.

Then on Fri May 10th I have a regular checkup with my gyno (I thought my last appointment was supposed to be a regular checkup and fertility checkup but they didn't do the pap smear and whatnot). My gyno ordered the SA but wasn't filling me with confidence wrt handling the fertility stuff (the lab he referred me to for the SA doesn't do that kind of stuff any more), so I went ahead and scheduled the FS appointment (my insurance is "open access" for seeing a FS so I didn't need him to refer me). Plus, since I'd need to go to the FS for the lab work, anyway, I might as well just see them and save some steps and do it all with them, and I'd rather have the FS take care of the fertility stuff to begin with.

I don't know what my chances are going to be, right now. What I most hope for is that I can carry a PG, whether my own or donor embryo. Of course, I also hope my eggs and DH's sperm are usable. And it would definitely be nice if all we needed was meds. FX'd [-o&lt;


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hope your appt goes well Smalltown!

Sending some :dust: to spread around :) can't wait to see some more :bfp:s


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies
Sorry it's been a while since I checked in, have been trying to have a laid back 2WW without getting too obsessive, I have been keeping an eye on you though :haha:

Jadey - congrats on driving test, fab news! :happydance:

Proudarmywife - Thank you! And did your 4D scan go ok? Would love to see a pic if you have one?

Tizy - does that make you 5dpo now? Hope your 2WW is going ok, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

STG - sorry you're struggling at the mo, we've all been there at times sweetie. Keeping everything crossed for you too and hoping that the FS can work their magic with you :hugs:

AFM I'm around 10 dpo and AF is due Tues - Thurs time. We DTD twice during days of EWCM, we normally manage a bit more but I wasn't very well. So am doubtful for this month, especially as I can feel AF coming - got the normal sore bbs and 'heavy' feeling down below. But overall I've felt more laid back this month and think I will cope better when she gets here than I did last month.

Apart from TTC our major news is that we've booked to go to USA in October - going with my BIL and SIL (the ones who have just had a baby), their little ones will be just under 2 years and 5/6 months. 2 weeks split between Florida and New Orleans and we can't wait! It's the biggest holiday we'll have done in a long long time and we're all very excited. It's honestly the first time since starting TTC that I've had something else exciting to focus on, think that's why I'm finding this cycle more chilled out. I'm even considering taking a TTC break in the next few months..... If I happen to be pregnant this cycle I'll be 6 months when we go which would be fine. But I'm not convinced it'd be a good idea to be in first tri potentially suffering with fatigue, morning sickness etc. So may think of taking a break in the 3 months running up to October. That I'm even considering this is a major thing - I would've always said up until this point that nothing would stop me TTC for any period of time at all. I'm happy that I seem to be finding a bit more of a balance in this whole journey as it can be a bit mind-boggling at times :wacko:

Hope everyone's had a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls, 

Baby1 I'm excited for you, how you feeling today? 

I'm very confused, my chart is showing one day behind on the ticker but if you click on it you'll see that I dipped below the cover line this morning?!? My temps have been on a steady retreat downwards since Thursday :-( 

Really hope I'm not having some really odd cycle, what with ovulating 6 days early, could this mean AF is gonna get me tomorrow?? Or do you think it could be an implantation dip? I've never dropped below the cover line before in any of my last 6 cycles? My LP is usually 11 days (although last month it was 12 days, do you think this could have reset my ovulation date?) oh so many questions...xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Tizy!

Never charted so they confuse me a lot, just wanted to say that I REALLY hope it's not turning into a crazy cycle for you and that this is your time, keeping everything crossed that it is implantation :hugs: When do you think you will test?

I feel very much like AF is on her way - I'm grumpy, bbs are aching and am cramping. Only 2 things in my favour - DH said my bbs look bigger than normal and I had a weird dizzy spell at work today. But I remain very very doubtful. I refuse to waste yet another test so won't test until I'm sure I'm late. AF due sometime between tomorrow and Thurs so will try and hold out until Sat (tho will most likely cave on Friday!! :haha:)


----------



## baby1wanted

Pre-AF spotting has started...


----------



## SmallTownGal

baby1, how exciting about the trip! :happydance: Florida is so beautiful! (I've never been to New Orleans). Are you going to Disney World or any of the other parks in Florida? It's great that you have a fun trip to look forward to and I'm glad it's helping you to feel more chill about ttc. :hugs2:

Sorry that pre-AF spotting has started for you :hugs:

---

Tizy, I'm not sure what to make of those temps either, but I've seen people in the ttc gallery be pg with weird looking temps, so who knows. FX'd :dust:

---

AFM: The better sleep and vitamins seem to have given DH his mojo back and he's feeling better. :happydance: His work is still stressing him out a whole bunch, though (he's got a boss who's like a combo of Bill Lumbergh from "Office Space" and Basil Fawlty from "Fawlty Towers" - I call him Fawltbergh).

Looks like I'm going to O later this cycle (opk is very neg, almost bone white). :|

I'm still getting backaches in the morning on the side the endo attacked, which is annoying and worrisome and painful. My mom said that happened to her sometimes, so I'm trying not to worry too much.

Been doing my best to keep my mind on hobbies and projects.

Hugs and dust to all :hugs::dust:


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

No update here....just that my temp went back up (thank god!) 

I'm itching to test but I know 8dpo (tomorrow) is too early. 

Baby1 I'm sorry spotting has started. Hope you're not feeling too down about it. Focus on that holiday and I'm sure good things will follow soon. I actually conceived Roscoe somewhere over the Atlantic back in 2011 when I took a trip with my family to California, funny thing about it was my partner wasn't even on the trip (but of course we'd DTD a few days prior to going). 

STG, glad to hear you're ok and that you other half is feeling fresh at the mo. Lol at fawltbergh!! Hope O's coming up soon. 

Where is ND and the other girls I wonder? 

I'll keep you posted, please send the magic fairy dust over this way! Xxx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I'm here! I'm in limbo right now trying to figure out if I'm going to o this cycle or not. When are u going to start testing tizy?


----------



## Tizy

I'm not sure, it's tempting tomorrow and I've got loads of IC's but be better if I waited till Saturday really.

What cd are you on ND? Xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> I'm not sure, it's tempting tomorrow and I've got loads of IC's but be better if I waited till Saturday really.
> 
> What cd are you on ND? Xx

Hmmmm... Implantation Dip??? Triphasic???? FX'd that's exactly what it is!!!! :kiss:


----------



## NDTaber9211

cd 12 for me. I usually O around cd 19 so another week to go for me.


----------



## Tizy

Ooooh I really hope so Ciara, I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I know my charts looking good now and I'm trying not to symptom spot (boobs are a bit bigger and more veiny)! Lol so I'm not doing very well. Just checked 'countdown to pregnancy' and it says that of a sample of pregnant ladies testing at 9dpo roughly 50% will get a false negative, the others varying types of positives, faint, very faint, strong etc so I'm gonna go for it tomorrow am! 

ND I usually O on CD17/18 but this cycle CD13 so careful you don't miss it! Good luck xxx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> Ooooh I really hope so Ciara, I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I know my charts looking good now and I'm trying not to symptom spot (boobs are a bit bigger and more veiny)! Lol so I'm not doing very well. Just checked 'countdown to pregnancy' and it says that of a sample of pregnant ladies testing at 9dpo roughly 50% will get a false negative, the others varying types of positives, faint, very faint, strong etc so I'm gonna go for it tomorrow am!
> 
> ND I usually O on CD17/18 but this cycle CD13 so careful you don't miss it! Good luck xxx

I didn't get my positive until 13 dpo (and even then it was so light it looked like an evap!) so even if it is negative definitely don't count yourself out! I didn't get a strong positive until 15dpo!!!! I'm so excited for you and wishing you all the luck in the world!!!! You deserve it!


----------



## Jadey121

Good luck Tizy! I had a faint positive at 9dpo (didnt test before that) but it was clearly visable to the eye! 
ive got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## NDTaber9211

I started my opks today and we are bding every other day just in case.


----------



## Tizy

Well 9dpo FMU and its a BFN. Keep thinking I see something faint but then I can't! Never mind there's always tomorrow. My charts still looking good. Very strange tho! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CaptainMummy

FXd for you Tizy!!!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Got my positive opk today :) Hopefully DH will have some energy left when he gets home from work.

Good luck Tizy! :dust:

FX'd for O, Nichole! :dust:


----------



## LizzieJane

good luck tizy! 

and have fun with the BD'ing :bunny: ndtaber and smalltowngal :)

lovely pic ndtaber xx


----------



## Tizy

So today I've been feeling really nauseous, which is strange because I never had this with other pregnancies, so probs most likely just a coincidence and I've caught something but I did another test at 4pm anyway and I've been debating whether to get excited over it..... 

I swear I see a bit of a line but don't know if its an evap!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tizy

Here's a black and white one...I'm really thinking its an evap as I've gone back to the test and I can't see anything now :-(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jadey121

i can see the line and im on my phone! Test tomorrow morning im hoping that will be the start of something for you  xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm on my phone and I think I see it too! Not sure though I agree test in the morning fx'd it's the start of your :bfp:

:dust:


----------



## LizzieJane

eeeeeep!!! do it tomorrow with FMU!! :dust: xxx


----------



## Tizy

Oh I'm so scared of the disappointment now, I'm looking at the test again now and the line has gone! I've been reading at POAS and the outlook isn't great for disappearing lines...I'm tempted to do another in an hour or so! Mad aren't I? But I've got loads of tests...lol. 

I said I wasn't going to get my hopes up but I have... A bit! Xx


----------



## LizzieJane

well your temps do look amazing :thumbup:


----------



## NDTaber9211

Frick my temp shot up .43 degrees this morning... That makes the 3rd wonky temp this month. This usually only happens with anovulatory months... I am going to keep exercising hoping that helps me O.


----------



## CaptainMummy

Tizy I also see a line, on my phone... Sooo hoping this is it for you hun!

Smalltown, get BDing!! Good luck.hun xx


----------



## Tizy

Temp stayed up but it's a bfn! I'm so gutted. Must have been an evap!! 

I'm just so ready to be pregnant again now. Only 10dpo so there's still a chance. I just thought with the dip at 6dpo that hcg should be there by now, but maybe it was just a fluke dip not implantation. Xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

:hugs: tizy don't count yourself out just yet :) ill keep my fingers crossed for you 

:dust:


----------



## LizzieJane

I agree, FX :dust: xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> Temp stayed up but it's a bfn! I'm so gutted. Must have been an evap!!
> 
> I'm just so ready to be pregnant again now. Only 10dpo so there's still a chance. I just thought with the dip at 6dpo that hcg should be there by now, but maybe it was just a fluke dip not implantation. Xx


Tiz, the line I had at 13dpo was just like the one you had so don't get discouraged, you are definitely not out!!! Some women are lucky and get that wonderful line at 9-11dpo then you have MOST women who don't get it until 14-16dpo like me!!! LOL!!! I firmly believe that most eggs take the minimum of 7 days to reach their destination and it's another 3 to 4 for them to burrow in enough to start producing hcg then it's another 3 days for that concentration to be high enough for a test to read! So that makes 13dpo at the earliest for most women to get BFP's! Your in it til the witch shows her ugly face!!! High hopes and all FX'd for you!!!


----------



## Tizy

Thanks so much girls. 

I'm feeling a bit moody and tearful today, not helped by my OH being a total beast at times! Men eh!! Maybe it's a good sign that I'm feeling sensitive... 

Please please please let it be a baby month xxx


----------



## Tizy

Tested this morning at 11dpo and its still negative! 

I even had a pregnancy dream last night and my temp has stayed up! 

I've looked through my last 6 cycles and (apart from last September cycle, where temp dropped following day) my temp always drops 11dpo and AF arrives the following day. 

However last month I only had spotting the following day and then AF arrived day after that. So in theory AF or spotting will come tomorrow. 

This TWW has been torture, especially because this time I've been so convinced I'm pregnant! My symptoms have been: a little nausea 9dpo, backache 10dpo, moody and tearful 10dpo and tiredness and veiny boobs (all week). 

I'm meant to be going to my girlfriends for a few drinks tonight but I'm not sure what to do, I don't wanna go and drink a bottle of wine (there's no couple of glasses with them) and then find I'm pregnant! I might just meet them for an hour or so. 

I'll probs end up testing again later before I go out just to double check, but these last few tests have been stark white. Stupid evap at 9dpo really got my hopes up. Next month I'm not gonna test early, maybe the day before but that's it!!! Please feel free to remind me of this at the time. Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Temps still up....and I think I see something!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tizy

Here's the invert...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jadey121

Eekk Tizy!!! thats how mine started! Didnt even need to squint i can see it clearly! I hope this is it for you hun it looks really promising xxx


----------



## Tizy

So unbelievably made up &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeeeek yay Tizy!!! :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Ahhh I totally see it! Congrats! Hope it continues to darken :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

AAAHHH TIZY!! Massive congrats hun :D xxxx


----------



## Jadey121

Whoohooo congrats Tizy!!!! X


----------



## Ciaramystic

Tizy said:


> So unbelievably made up &#10084;

Ha told you girl!!! Had an absolutely positive feeling this was your time!!!! FX'd all is well!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Tizy

Hello, 

So its day two of 'knowing' i'm pregnant! Although really I think I must have had an incling during the TWW. Now I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't have doubted that line at 9dpo, I put it down to an evap! Not that it makes much difference now. 

So mentally I said I'd go slow and try not to get too excited, just cross my fingers and hope for the best! But its so hard!!! I am excited. I know it all comes down to nature in the end and I can't do anymore than wait and hope.

.... But, I'm already feeling great about this pregnancy, I've had a few symptoms in the TWW, nausea 9dpo, backache 10dpo+, Veiny boobs and some tiredness and weeing alot. Now I'm suffering with the on/off twinges and cramps, all perfectly normal I know. Last time when it all went wrong I don't remember having many symptoms and that I felt very down so heres hoping this time will be the 'right time'. 

How is everyone else? Thank you all so much for the congratulations, it really means alot to me. XXXXXXX


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah so happy for you Tizy - I remember you not feeling right about the last one so lovely for you to have symptoms this time round 
I'm ok, AF just about gone so back onto this cycle, it's a while before I'm due to O though
Hope STG is ok, not heard from her for a few days...


----------



## robinson380

YAY Tizy! Congratulations :)

Hello to all other baby dancers.

AFM, I will be induced 5/10 if this sweet little miss does not deccde to come on her own! :)




Tizy said:


> Hello,
> 
> So its day two of 'knowing' i'm pregnant! Although really I think I must have had an incling during the TWW. Now I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't have doubted that line at 9dpo, I put it down to an evap! Not that it makes much difference now.
> 
> So mentally I said I'd go slow and try not to get too excited, just cross my fingers and hope for the best! But its so hard!!! I am excited. I know it all comes down to nature in the end and I can't do anymore than wait and hope.
> 
> .... But, I'm already feeling great about this pregnancy, I've had a few symptoms in the TWW, nausea 9dpo, backache 10dpo+, Veiny boobs and some tiredness and weeing alot. Now I'm suffering with the on/off twinges and cramps, all perfectly normal I know. Last time when it all went wrong I don't remember having many symptoms and that I felt very down so heres hoping this time will be the 'right time'.
> 
> How is everyone else? Thank you all so much for the congratulations, it really means alot to me. XXXXXXX


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats Robinson! That's only a few days away :) good luck to you!


----------



## Tizy

Yay Robinson!! Not long now. Can't believe how fast it's gone. 

Baby1 thank you. Really hope this cycle brings more :bfp:s. 

I'm hoping STG is ok too, she was about to O so hopefully lots of BDing. Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations tizzy!!! That's amazing news &#10084; 

Robinson, good luck with the delivery


----------



## Tizy

Lisa smith - thank you and AMAZING bump!! Xx


----------



## Ciaramystic

Did an ultrasound yesterday at 17 weeks and baby is in complete breech... the u/s tech did manage to get a between the legs shot and... according to her, it's a girl!!! Very excited!!! I'm sure they'll do another u/s later to be sure the baby is turning out of breech and we can get a confirmation then but we didn't see any turtle!!! LOL!!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your little girl Ciara! And I wouldn't worry about baby's position just yet she still has enough room to do sunmersaults and could turn herself around several time between now and 30+ weeks :)


----------



## Tizy

Yay Ciara - a girl! Thats amazing news. Congrats and yes don't worry about breach. In the Uk we don't stress about position until around 36 weeks as there is still room for turning. Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

My insanely big uncomfortable bump and I say you're welcome :) 

Congratulations on the baby girl too!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hi ladies :hugs: Haven't been on for a while because after my fertility consult I felt I needed to take a step back so I wouldn't obsess and stress during the time I was waiting for some results (even though the results I had on that day were mostly good). Here's what's going on with me:

My basic fertility consult went great (aside from getting lost at the tale end of my trip, but I got there) - I feel very confident with the doc and he and the staff were super nice. I also loved how he let me see the ultrasound for myself (and it was a top of the line u/s machine) and how he explained everything to me and he even went over what happens during IUI and did a dry run with an empty IUI catheter, so I could see it didn't hurt. The good news is my ovaries and uterus look great and I am no longer in fear of needing a surrogate and I'm feeling confident that I can at least carry a baby. My FSH was apparently good or good enough he didn't mention it as a worry (and my hormone specialist had said it was good/fine earlier) and my AMH results, that just came back today, were excellent, so I'm feeling more confident about my eggs/ovaries. And DH's SA came back with a good prognosis for fertility (he even has swimmers to spare)! So I'm feeling pretty hopeful that the worst case scenario is going to be a few rounds of IVF. At the very least my uterus should be fine for donor embryo if the endo fluids are hurting my eggs (or something) and they can't do anything about that. And the doc was talking like after the lap we could possibly start with clomid. Which brings me to the not so great news - as suspected, the doc is confident I have endo (my symptoms, family history, and the fluid found in my abdominal cavity around my uterus on the u/s indicate endo). However, I don't have any lesions visible on u/s and ovaries and uterus look great. Who knows about the tubes, though, and all that fluid has to be coming from somewhere (so either a bunch of little lesions or maybe some bigger lesions somewhere not on my reproductive organs). So, I will definitely be having a keyhole lap done to explore and see if my tubes are blocked or not, and unblock if they are, see what the lesions situation is and remove them and scar tissue if present, check out the inside of my uterus and clean anything needing cleaned up there, etc. The surgery scheduler should be calling me back on Tues to sched my lap and the pre-op appt. I should be having the lap at the end of May or the beginning of June. Also, I have a slightly elevated prolactin level (25.5 when the normal is 4 - 23), but that should be easily fixed by medication if need be (my mom has my same symptoms which led him to suspect elevated prolactin in me and she never got treatment for it and she had me just fine). So, I've got some trials ahead of me, although I'm much relieved to know my uterus is good to go (I had good lining) and it and my ovaries looked great (I could see three follicles on the one that didn't just ov and two on the one that just did) and my FSH is good and my AMH is excellent. And apparently the lower end of normal estrogen didn't alarm him. Basically, I now feel confident that it is just a matter of time before I get my bfp (with probably the worst case being IVF and no worst case than donor embryo). Don't know how long it's going to take to get there (I doubt I'm PG this month) but I figure it will happen eventually and at the moment I'm feeling content to just be on my way to an eventual bfp. Of course, it would be nice not to need any surgery at all, but I'm glad it's minor surgery (unless he should find a load of endo to remove in there) and I'm hopeful that if my tubes are blocked they are able to be cleaned out and returned to good condition. I'm a bit nervous, though, as I don't like being knocked out and it's still surgery. But I should be fine.

Also, unless there is time for one more natural TTC before surgery (which there won't be if I have it on sched), I won't be having acupuncture until after I'm healed up and ready to start TTC again. The acupuncturist rec'd that course of action and asked me to call her with results and when my surgery is scheduled and keep her up to date. 

In other news, DH and I are going to Kings Island tomorrow so I can get in some ride time before surgery takes me out for a month (it'll take me out for a month of TTC too). I really don't think anything has implanted, my gyno is unconcerned with rides in the tww, and it's going to be too early to tell if I'm PG, and from what I've researched it shouldn't have an effect if it's too early to even get a bfp. I'll take a test tomorrow (it will only be 10dpo) and if it's bfn I ride the rides, and if it's bfp...well, yay I don't have to have surgery! But it's going to be bfn and AF is going to get me as usual, and I'm going to have that surgery. I'm reserving my hope for after surgery.


---

Tizy congrats on your :bfp:! :happydance::flower:

Good luck with your delivery, robinson! :flower:

Congrats on a girl, Ciara! :pink:


----------



## claire1978

Just thought id say a quick hi, ive only got one week left

Ive lost track on who is who on here but wanted to say congrats tizy, great news and anyone else who has bfp's


----------



## CaptainMummy

congrats on your girl Ciara :D

Smalltowngal, you never know... Dont count yourself out yet hun :hugs: also, I went on loads of wild rides at the shows when I was 7.5wks pregnant, and baby is fine. Enjoy your trip hun xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Smalltown I'm glad you got some answers and that most of the news was positive :thumbup: crossing my fingers for that bfp in your near future :)

Claire wow one week left I'm jealous :haha:

Quick update on me everything is going good and normal. Found out at my appt this past Friday that I'm measuring 3 weeks ahead so we will be having another ultrasound in a few weeks to check baby's size just to get a estimate on how big she is in there. I figure she's probably about 5ish lbs right now since she was 4lbs at 30 weeks. I don't expect a huge baby though so I'm not to scared right now but def won't complain about having another ultrasound :)


----------



## SmallTownGal

10dpo, bfn, so went to Kings Island and rode the rides. It was chilly, but the lines were short, and we ate the delicious funnel cake that they serve there.

I feel like it's too much to hope that I wind up PG this month and avoid the surgery, although it sure would be nice, and I appreciate the encouragement. Someone on the other group I post at just got a miracle 'saving from having to do IVF' bfp, so I really think the odds are very much against me getting a miracle 'avoid the lap' bfp. I just can't wait to get the surgery over with (I hate being knocked out with drugs).

Heh, check out my chart - it looks like it's trying to make the Bat Signal! :haha:


----------



## LizzieJane

YEAH Tizy!!!! Huge congrats! I'm back at work after a week off and this has really made me smile :)

Glad that you had some positive news Smalltowngal or should I call you batgal? :) and at least the surgery is minor. Have you got a date for it yet?

Congrat on being team pink Ciara! 

And to everyone who is nearly full term! Can't wait to see some baby dancer baby pics xxxx


----------



## Tizy

Morning. 

Gosh so many of you are near to popping! Can't wait to see piccys of some Baby Dancer babies. 

STG - as I learnt this cycle you can't count yourself out until AF arrives! I only have an 11 day LP and I got a bfn at 10dpo and a positive at 11dpo, so if you implant late it might take a while to show. But if not its great news from your consultant....the laproscopy will be fine. I had to have this done before m DnC to check whether it was an ectopic pregnancy, as you know it wasn't and the procedure was fine, don't worry too much, its not good for you. Hugs x

No news here, trying to take my own advice and keep calm and positive, getting lots of twinges, backache and light cramps, hoping all is well in there and its just normal but I can't help cacking myself! Lol.

How is Baby1 (nearly O time) and ND? Did you have a O cycle? Xxxx


----------



## Jadey121

eekk claire not long to go now! 

Robinson.... have you had baby yet!? Hope all is well. 

Well im seeing consultant Weds to get a date for my section. Im hoping for the 7th june which will make me 38+6. She did mention the 10th weeks ago but ill be 39+2 and i dont think ill make that date! The pressure im getting is so intense downstairs atm! Feels as if hes pushing right down on my cervix! 
Ended up in hossy sat due to pains in my back and abdomen so they have tested for a uti and im awaiting the results! Still getting pain when i pass urine so the results need to hurry up!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Wow pregnant ladies - you are all doing so well! Congrats on team pink Ciara, that's lovely. And Claire - wow only a week left!! Hope the rest of the pregnancies are going smoothly, not long now  Guess Robinson must have had baby by now, can' wait to see piccies!

Hope you're feeling ok Tizy and I hope we get lots more BFPs too!

Good to hear from you STG - you never know for this cycle. And don't worry about the lap - I've had a fair few in my time (have endo) and they're not bad at all. Only had trouble with one where I got a bad UTI afterwards but that was because they'd had to remove a lot of endo from the inside of my bladder. Sure you'll be fine :hugs:

Well as my ticker says I am 'entering my fertile period'. DH is well on board this month so we're hoping to get quite a bit of BDing in over the next week. Wish me luck! :flower:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Lizzie, haven't got a date for it yet, but today I should be getting a call from the surgery scheduler to make the date. I'm really hoping I can get in by the end of this month.

----

With every lap I hear about that went fine, I feel better, thanks Tizy! (Wish you hadn't had to have one, esp for the reason you did, of course, though!) :hugs:

I still can't help but be a little nervous whenever I have a procedure that requires me to be knocked out, though. I'm hoping they give me some nice sedatives, on surgery day, like the dentist did, so then I won't even be bothered about that, lol. :haha:

---

Jadey, sorry you are having pain and possible UTI! :hugs: Hope you get your results back soon and they can get you in by the 7th for your section!

---

Ah, glad to hear your laps weren't bad at all and the worst you got was a UTI after one, baby1wanted! Although a UTI is never fun :hugs:

Good luck with the BDing! :dust:

----

In other news for me: Got some good news from the FS, yesterday morning. The doc thinks that my prolactin levels will be normal when I do the fasting test, since I'm only a teeny bit over normal. :happydance: After AF starts, I'm to schedule a the test for in the morning while AF is still going. [This paragraph was written before my day went to poop.]

The day went downhill after that, with computer problems and cats puking up hairballs all over the place! :cry: Then, while researching questions to ask for my lap I ran into a couple of fear mongering sites about endo, which turned out to be full of it, but scared me badly till I was able to find some credible research dispelling the doomsayers. :wacko: Perhaps if I hadn't been having such a bad day, I wouldn't have let them bother me, because my highly rated endo-and-infertility expert FS isn't doomsaying, and I'm thinking I should go with his assessment. On the bright side, DH ultimately managed to be helpful and comforting during my freak out. <3

Still, right now, in spite of the irrationality of it, I'm feeling not hopeful that I'll ever see a bfp, let alone this cycle. I'm just feeling very unlucky at the moment, like in spite of any good signs, I'm going to wind up being disappointed anyway. This morning I was feeling confident that it was just a matter of time, but now I'm back to feeling like it's...inconceivable. 

https://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5h2atE9wZ1r3zat8.gif

Maybe I just need to keep reminding myself that all that fearmongery stuff was bull, the odds aren't so against me, and I need to trust my FS who isn't thinking I'll have to worry about a surrogate and was sounding hopeful that we could start with stage I treatment (Clomid or the like with or without, but probably with, IUI) after my lap. Maybe I'll feel better after I get some sleep.

I really can't believe I'll get a bfp this cycle, though. I know I don't know, but I just can't believe such a miracle could occur for me, that I'll be spared the lap. That would be too easy. I just want to get back to the point where I feel like it will happen eventually. I'm fine with eventually. I can be grateful for eventually. Never, not so much.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Got my surgery schedule call today and was able to get in for pre-op and then the lap next week :happydance: I'll only lose one cycle to the lap now. :) My pre-op appt is next Monday and my lap is the Thursday after. I also talked with my mom about how long it takes them to knock you out (that's the part that scares me) and she said it only took a couple seconds for her, so I'm hoping the same happens for me. I think I'm scared of that part because I still remember being really anxious and scared as a four year old when they put me under for my last eye surgery to correct crossed eyes (I had three surgeries total and always fought them, and that last time I promised myself I'd be good and lay there until the gas knocked me out, but I got scared and sat bolt upright and tried to flee again). Oddly, blood draws stopped bothering me by that third time, but I still fought the night-night gas. 

DH will be taking that day off to be with me at the hospital and my mom is planning to be there as well, so that's good.

I've been going back and forth between feeling confident it's going to happen if I'm willing to do the maximum recommended IUI's and IVF's, and being unable to imagine ever getting a bfp (it just seems like the kind of thing that happens for other people, but not me, even though I've got _some _hopeful signs).

And today, I got a little bit of pink spotting, so I'm pretty sure AF is on her way. And it feels like she's on her way. Bleh. Same old, same old. :coffee:

In a way, I'll be relieved if there is stuff for him to fix (as long as it can be fixed and stuff isn't ruined), because then I'd have hope that it would make the difference and I'd finally get a bfp.


----------



## Jadey121

Just an update i have of 6th june for a planned section so not long to go! X


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yay, glad you get to go in before the 7th, Jadey! :)

---

AFM: Had a really rough day, yesterday. Got brown and pink spotting and the witching time is nigh. I expect AF today or tomorrow at latest. Scratch that, she just arrived. :witch: :| For some reason, even though I didn't think this would be the cycle, I felt really gutted. I cried off and on all day, everytime I saw people with babies/children I immediately thought (regardless of what I had previously been thinking about) "it will never be me!" That evil Dr. Google really shook my briefly held confidence and I found it hard to recover from. :cry: 

BUT, this morning, Dr. Google gave me something good and hopeful: the latest study on AMH has revealed that AMH is an indicator of both egg quantity AND _quality_ and predicts IVF success! :happydance: (I've got optimum/high level AMH of 6.2 ng/mL) "For women who are struggling to get pregnant, a high AMH level should be very reassuring, said Thomas Brodin, MD, of Uppsala University in Sweden and lead author of the study. High levels of this hormone mean there is a greater chance they have plenty of healthy eggs remaining to support a pregnancy. (https://www.endo-society.org/media/press/2013/Anti-Mullerian-Hormone-Predicts-IVF-Success.cfm) I'm now feeling more confident that I'll fall into that 80% ultimate success rate for the Money Back IVF program I qualify for at my clinic, and have more hope for any IUI's my FS wants to try. Thank you Jesus (and all the researchers)!

And DH was a great comfort today, so that's good too! <3

And I don't think I'll be consulting with Dr. Google again, after this. You never know when Dr. Google is going to go evil on you. :change:

Now I'm hoping for a short lap surgery. FX'd. And I need to call to sched my fasting prolactin test (maybe they'll just have me give the blood for it on my pre-op appt day?)


----------



## LizzieJane

dr google is evil! yet.... he is the most available doctor!! glad he gave you some good news though, this time in two weeks it'll be all over xx

great news on your section date jadey.

afm... well 3rd trimester gets tougher and tougher doesn't it? little lady is full term on the 7th of June, and since she is measuring 2 weeks ahead, I'd really appreciate some action at that point!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm with you Lizzie. My little lady is measuring ahead as well. Full term of June 11th and will def appreciate some cooperation at that point :haha:


----------



## Jadey121

All our babies must be measuring ahead as i had a scan yesterday at 35+4 and he weighs approx 6lbs already and is measuring 37+4 so 2 weeks ahead! He best stay cooking until the 6th as if i labour they will leave me to see what happens even though she didnt want me to try for a vbac because of the risks!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Today, in spite of my very good odds of ultimate success, I woke up this morning worried about never getting PG before I was even out of bed. I think my anxiety disorder/OCD has found a new default worry. In addition to TTC causing anxiety, my anxiety has been high due to weather changes/sinus/ear issues causing physiological triggers for free floating anxiety, and I've apparently worried about not getting PG so much since TTC that is has become my brain's new go-to for assigning the free floating anxiety to something. Lovely. *sigh* In a way it is a relief to realize this, as I can now say to myself "there is no logical reason to start worrying about this again at this point, it's just the free floating anxiety trying to find a home/going down the most well worn worry groove". Still...taxing. :sleep:


----------



## claire1978

Just a very quick update

My little girl was born last nite at 8pm after i had a sweep at 11.30am, ive named her brooke, shes georgous and weighed a diddly 5lb 1oz, had to stay in hosp overnite coz her size, needed to check her blood sugar levels over 2 feeds but im sure im allowed home this morning :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Claire that's fab news! :happydance: 
Can't wait to see some piccies 

Tizy how are you feeling?


----------



## LizzieJane

congratulations claire! brooke is a gorgeous name, can't wait to see pics xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Oh congratulations! That's wonderful


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats Claire how wonderful :) and wow so tiny! Glad all went well.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Congrats, Claire! :flower::happydance:


----------



## Tizy

Huge congrats Claire, love the name and wow she's so small. Can't wait to see pics. 

Baby1 I'm ok thank you, this bit is gong very slow and every twinge is freaking me out but I've had some good symptoms, one of which is morning sickness! Which i never had with either of my other pregnancies! 

How are you? Did you get lots of BD in at O time? 

Ladies I can't believe there are so many babies on the way very soon!! 

STG chin up, it will happen and all you've been told is good. It can take some couples a good year to fall at our ages. I know that doesn't help but the docs seem to have everything in hand. Fingers crossed. 

Xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

All good here thanks Tizy
Due to ovulate today - we have BD'd every day from Tues (so 5 days prior to O) and will probably keep going for another few days just to make sure we have all bases covered. Then by the time I'm in my 2WW I hope I'll be so exhausted from all the BDing that I won't start freaking out too much!!

Great news on morning sickness so early! Obviously not so great for you but you must be relieved to have clear signs. Will you get an early reassurance scan after your mc? The EPAU I went to said if I get pregnant again they'll scan me at 7 weeks - far enough in to see a heart beat but not so far that they can date me properly so I'd still get a normal 12 week scan.

Thinking of you STG, been to that place in my head many a time :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## Jadey121

Congratulations Claire!!! Xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congrats Claire! So tiny and precious :) :flower:


----------



## Tizy

I've got a docs appointment on Friday, I'm going to ask for an early scan, I'll be coming up 7 weeks then and I'll probs have to wait a few days until the scan so hopefully we'll defo see a little bean this time. I'm so nervous and scared but excited too. 

Good week or so to wait yet tho. 

Great news about your BDing! You can't do more than that. Fingers crossed for a :bfp: sending loads of dust your way. :dust: 

STG how you going on, keeping positive for this cycle I hope. :dust: over the Atlantic to you too! 

Claire plse pop us a piccy up. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Xxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks for thinking of me Tizy and baby1 :hugs:

Tizy, I'll most likely lose this cycle to the lap surgery. I've made a note to ask when is the soonest I can BD, but I have a feeling it will be too late for this cycle, since I'm due to O just the week after surgery.

I'm hoping my tubes have been blocked this whole time, so that maybe I can stop worrying that I have some kind of implantation problem that will make it impossible to get any kind of bfp ever (I haven't been able to shake that fear for long). Perhaps the doctor can ease my fears on that, tomorrow, at the pre-op. [-o&lt;


----------



## Tizy

STG, 

The laparoscopy is very un-invasive surgery. I was worried about it but it really was fine. They make a couple of very small keyhole incisions which healed up very quickly and caused me no pain. So if I was you I wouldn't rule this cycle out, just keep at it, try BD at the right time, obviously if the operation is bang on fertile time then you will have to miss this one but as long as you've got a week, if anything like my op was (forgetting to dNc) you should be back to your normal self. 

Keep positive and I know it's easy to say, once you've been through it but don't worry about the Laproscopy Xx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks for the encouragement and advice, Tizy :hugs::hugs: Yeah, as it turns out my FS said I was clear to BD next week during O time if I felt up to it. :) So hopefully I'll feel up to it, to get another natural try in before moving on to IUI.

My pre-op appt went great and the doc was able to ease my fears again. He said that loads of people he sees fear it will never happen (and get the poop scared out of them by mean ol' Dr. Google) but most succeed. And he's giving me especially good chances. I asked him how many women with endo and high AMH come into his clinic and come out with no baby by the end of it (providing they went as far as the shared risk IVF program if IUI's didn't work), and he said less than 10%, so I've got a better than 90% chance of ultimate success. He's also optimistic that one of the IUI's will work. So I've decided to be optimistic and say "when" not "if" I'm PG. Something _should _work for me, after this lap surgery.

Even though I'm sure I'll be fine, it's still hard not to be a bit jittery about the surgery, since they are still going to knock me out (and I just don't like being knocked out - if they could numb me up and give me a magazine to read while it's going on, I'd be fine) :haha:

Today is the surgery. In a few hours I'll be heading off to the hospital. I've got what I need to bring gathered, and got my rx filled for the pain meds for after, and I can't wait till it's over and I wake up and see the before and after pics of my innards and get the scoop on what's going on in there.


----------



## Jadey121

Good luck today STG. Hope all goes well chick xx


----------



## LizzieJane

good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Thinking of you STG. Xx

Baby1 ....5dpo tomoz ....ya getting there Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Hope the procedure went well x


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy said:


> Thinking of you STG. Xx
> 
> Baby1 ....5dpo tomoz ....ya getting there Xxx

Thanks Tizy - I'm going stir crazy here!!!! We missed the days BDing after O - I think we were all BD'd out by that point! So hoping the ones in the lead up will count. Will test next Sat at 13dpo.... if I can last!

Are you at the doctors today? Hope it goes well and put your foot down on an early scan! :hugs:

Hope it went well STG :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Hi, 

I think you defo covered bases with the BDing Hun, I'm thinking of you lots and really hope you get :bfp: this time. Next Saturday is ages away! Lol x

Yes my docs is at 2pm, I can only ask but really hope they don't say no, I just want to know all is ok this time, I know it might not stay ok but I'll feel so reassured to see a little heartbeat. Fingers crossed. 

StG hope the Laproscopy went ok. Let us know how you are. Xx


----------



## Tizy

Scan booked for Wednesday at 10.30am! Can't wait, excited and nervous xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy said:


> Scan booked for Wednesday at 10.30am! Can't wait, excited and nervous xx

Woo hoo!!!!! Fab news, can't wait to see a piccie. Got a good feeling that everything will be just fine :flower:


----------



## LizzieJane

:happydance: very excited for you tizy!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks for thinking of me and wishing me well, ladies! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

The surgery went great, although there was a lot more endo in there than the FS thought there would be and it took an hour and a half to get it all out, but he was able to remove all of it. Amazingly, my tubes and inside the uterus were totally clear. The endo was all on the abdominal walls, ligaments, and uterus (there was a big endo cyst hanging off the uterus), and there was some adhesion of my right kidney and uterus, and there were some fibroids to be removed on the outside of my uterus. Thankfully, my ovaries were completely unscathed, as the FS thought they would be, as well as my tubes were completely unscathed.

I still couldn't help but be nervous about the being knocked out part, and they did put an oxygen mask over my face while they were administering the knock-out juice, but the anesthesiologist and nurses and intern docs and FS were all very nice and reassuring, so I wasn't too freaked out. And once they gave me the juice, I was out pretty quick.

Recovery from the anesthesia was really rough on me, though. As suspected, I take after my mom and get really, really nauseous and it takes me a while to fully wake up. They had to give me three rounds of anti-nausea meds, and I was loaded up on pain meds like dilaudid, so I was there till 5 PM recovering before I could go home (my surgery was around 10 AM and ended around 11:30 AM, so I was recovering for a while). I was also so dehydrated that they had to give me a total of 3 bags of fluids (and I drank a whole bunch before the no-food-and-drink cut off point the night before, to try and prevent that). I felt like death warmed over while recovering, it was awful. The nurses were all very nice and helpful though. I never vomited, but once my body woke up enough for me to have to finally pee and I finally did that with the help of the nurses, I was able to belch and feel much better. It took till today until I was able to pee normally (it was a slow stop and start after surgery), due to the catheter they'd had in me during surgery, and my throat is still a bit sore and cough-y from the tube that was down my throat.

Luckily, the pain hasn't been so bad. The FS prescribed motrin and vicodin, but I only had to take the motrin for the first few rounds of feeling like I needed something for the soreness, but then around noon today it started to hurt enough when coughing that I added the vicoden and then that made me very sleepy and I've slept since then until now. It still hurts when I cough, but not as bad now.

My DH was with me all day yesterday and today, and my mom came to visit at the hospital before my surgery and stayed till I recovered enough to be able to carry out some conversations (and gave me a get-well present, a cute cat nightshirt).

The FS had to use non-dissolvable stitches on my incisions (I have four little ones covered by bandaids: one at the bellybutton, one at the bottom of my abdomen, and one each on both sides of my abdomen), so I'll have to have them removed at my post-op visit (I guess since the surgery was more intense I needed the non-dissolvable ones). Although, I just changed my bandaids and I don't see any stitches and neither did my DH (it looks like they glued me) so maybe we misheard and he just wants to check my incisions. And also, since the surgery was more intense, my healing time won't be so quick, so I can't BD or have anything up the vag (like tampons) or even bathe (although I can shower) till I see my FS again at the post-op on June 3rd. So, I'll have to take cycle #10 off, for TTC, after all. But maybe I'll call tomorrow or Monday to double check about the stitches and about no BD until post-op.

On the bright side, my FS is very hopeful about our fertility to the point that he wants us to try natural at least one more time before moving on to IUI. :happydance: I'm happy to try as many times natural before moving on to IUI, that the FS thinks is prudent. :winkwink: So, I'll at least have one more natural try. I'll have to ask him how many more tries after that he thinks would be ideal. I'm hopeful that maybe I'll get my natural BFP after all.

PS: Glad you got your u/s exam booked, Tizy! :)


----------



## LizzieJane

smalltowngal, this sounds so encouraging!! I really hope your BFP is just round the corner :hugs: hope you feel fully recovered soon :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Glad to hear things sound positive STG! Yay. Good to hear they got plenty of that nasty endo away too. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

So happy to hear that update stg!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks, ladies :) :hugs:

Today, I've got orange crush spotting that's like a really light period (sometimes barely there and sometimes enough that I feel like I need a pad just to be safe it doesn't soak through a liner a little bit). They say that 2-3 days of spotting is normal, and I'm now on day 4 with the weird orange spotting, so hopefully my FS calls back today (they still haven't called back from Sat, which is unusual for them). The orange crush spotting is not life threatening, I'm sure, but it's annoying and weird. I hope it stops soon. I def can't ttc until the weird orange spotting has stopped, I'm sure. It's going to be cutting it close if I can try this cycle (today is cd12 and I've been O'ing on cd15 lately). Ah, we'll see. As long as I can try again by next cycle I won't fee too bummed.

My incisions are looking better, and they definitely glued me. I wonder if the FS had someone else stitch me up and thought they were going to use non-dissolvable sutures but they used glue instead. IDK, but they are looking fine. They aren't infected, and only one is hurting slightly more than the others and was a bit weepy and apt to pull apart but is now closed up like the others, although I think it's going to leave a bigger scar than the others (sometimes with the glued incisions you have to squeeze them back together and put the bandage over them to keep them that way until they heal more).

I still can't wear pants or my regular undies (and seatbelts kinda hurt), and I need a stool if I need to get up into DH's truck for a ride, but it's not hurting to cough any more. Bumps on the road still hurt, but not coughing, so that's an improvement. And I still can't walk for too long distances and need to walk slow after a bit.

Haven't been able to do much around the house, of course, so I've been mostly working on beating Lego Harry Potter Years 5-7 for the ds. Can't wait till I can get back to some of my home improvement projects though.


----------



## SmallTownGal

My FS office was closed the _whole _weekened _and _memorial day it turns out. Wish they'd warned me they'd be closed, but oh well. They should get my messages and get back to me today.

I thought my spotting was totally gone this morning, but after a last wipe to check CM (which is wet but not EW yet) I got a few teeny orange streaks. But at least it's only enough for a liner. I'm relieved it's stopping.

I have a feeling I'm going to O later than cd15 due to my body being a little traumatized from surgery, but who knows. I've started taking opks to try and catch it (even if I can't try this cycle, I want to keep track). I rather hope I do O later, so maybe I have a chance to try this cycle.

All incisions are hurting less today, yay. :)


----------



## Lisasmith

I had my wee girl today! 6lb even and 17 inches long
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jadey121

Congrats again Lisa! Shes beautiful! I want mine now lol xx


----------



## CaptainMummy

Aww congrats Lisa! Shes adorable, a little dot! My girly is going to be a whopper haha. Hope you are keeping well x


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats Lisa!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Congrats, Lisa! :flower: She's adorable! :3 :baby:


----------



## claire1978

congrats lisa, small babies are the cutest :flower:

My 2 boys were both 6lb, my eldest daughter was 5lb 14 and my latest daughter was 5lb 1oz at birth and when weighed 2 days ago at 9 days old she was 5lb 11oz, she still looks diddy


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Lisa - she's gorgeous!


----------



## LizzieJane

congrats lisa! she's is gorgeous xx


----------



## Tizy

Congrats Lisa and Congrats Claire! Claire please can we see a picture?

Lisa shes just gorgeous, how was your birth? 

Xxx


----------



## claire1978

I keep forgetting to add one, I will do that 2nite :winkwink:


----------



## claire1978

Heres my little girly Brooke, love her soo much, shes soo good and content, sorry if pics are too big, I tried re-sizing but dont think i managed it

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/20130521_085358_zpsdb33c3e2.jpg

https://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk44/claire_uk22/20130519_230800_zps7d031039.jpg


----------



## Tizy

OMG shes gorgeous!! Congrats Claire Xxxx


----------



## Tizy

Baby1 - any symptoms and have you tested yet at all? are you tempted? Xxx


----------



## claire1978

Tizy said:


> OMG shes gorgeous!! Congrats Claire Xxxx

Thank u xx


----------



## SmallTownGal

FS office just called and confirmed that I have to skip this cycle - I'm not cleared to bd, or use tampons, or take a bath (although shower is okay) until after post-op appt. next monday. :nope: And my fasting prolactin was even higher than the initial test (first test was 25.5, fasting test was 33) :( I'm feeling pretty bummed about it. :cry: 

I was feeling really stressed the day I took the fasting test, so I can't say I eliminated that factor, but now I don't know if they'll want to retest me or put me on drugs for it or whether I'll have nasty side effects if they put me on drugs for it, or if they'll send me for an MRI, or what they will find if they do an MRI. And I don't know if the FS saw those results before surgery and telling my DH that he wanted us to try natural at least one more time and was so hopeful.

I hate that I have to worry about the stupid prolactin now. :sad2:


----------



## Lisasmith

Thanks girls! Claire she is lovely! 

My birth was wonderful and quick and I feel fab


----------



## baby1wanted

claire1978 said:


> Heres my little girly Brooke, love her soo much, shes soo good and content, sorry if pics are too big, I tried re-sizing but dont think i managed it

Absolutely beautiful Claire!



Lisasmith said:


> Thanks girls! Claire she is lovely!
> 
> My birth was wonderful and quick and I feel fab

Great news! Enjoy your little bundle 



Tizy said:


> Baby1 - any symptoms and have you tested yet at all? are you tempted? Xxx

Ha ha Tizy I do have a few symptoms that are currently convincing me that I'm pregnant, am completely ignoring any that point to AF arriving!:haha:

I have the normal cramping, slightly sore boobs and a few spots that tell me that AF is on her way this weekend.... :growlmad:

But I also have heartburn on and off which I don't really get. I fainted Sunday eve for no apparent reason.... and yesterday I started having to wee a ridiculous amount. In the morning thought I had a water infection, literally couldn't last more than 10 mins (had to stop at a MacDonalds on my 20 min commute to work as I couldn't last!). It's calmed down since then but I'm definitely going more often than normal. 

So I guess I'll have to wait and see... I haven't tested yet despite being tempted. With my miscarriage I tested negative at 10dpo, didn't test again until 18dpo when I got a strong postitive (by this point I knew I was pregnant anyway). Going to test Sat (13 dpo) as that's the longest I think I can manage!!

How are you feeling hun?

Anyone heard from Robinson?
:flower:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Congrats, lovely baby, Claire :flower::baby:

---

Hope you feel better soon, baby1! :hugs::hugs:

---

AFM: Ugh, according to FF I O'd on cd11, already~! :shock: What is going ooooon!? :sad2:

I think I'm going to call the FS today and see if they can see me sooner to answer some of my questions, 'cause this early O piled on top of the even higher fasting prolactin results are freaking me out! O'ing later I could understand, but way early?! Whyyyy? What is wrong with me now?! :sad2:

I feel like for every break I catch I'm getting new trouble that undoes it almost immediately. This blows. :cry:

Should I keep using opk's or trust FF? Will anyone look at my chart and tell me what they think?


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls....good news! Baby measuring 7 weeks, heartbeat and movement seen  So completely over the moon. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ProudArmyWife

:hugs: smalltown 

Great news tizy :thumbup:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Glad things are going good your way, Tizy :flower:


----------



## claire1978

Thats great news Tizy :flower:


----------



## LizzieJane

congrats tizy, very very happy for you!

got my fingers crossed for you baby1wanted! 

smalltowngal, I have a friend who had high prolactin. it took a little while to organise the MRI but when she did and they confirmed the small benign tumour, she went on her meds. the meds did have side effects, but you take them gradually and build it up, it didn't take long for her to get used to it and apparently they work very quickly. if you look on my journal, she is called Bea and you could ask her :) 

it is very hard to tell if your ov'ed or not. I reckon you need to give it a few more days, you normally ov around CD14-18, so CD11 seems very early. FF could be getting confused by your low temp on CD11. :hugs:


----------



## Jadey121

Great news Tizy :-D so happy for you xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Wonderful Tizy - great news! :hugs:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Well, I managed to get in to see the FS today (got my pre-op appt today instead of Monday). The clincher for moving it up was I'm having stabbing bladder pains when I pee and I'm pretty sure I've gotten a bladder infection from the catheter they used during surgery. They are testing my urine for that and will get back with me in 1 or 2 days.

Regarding the prolactin, the FS isn't concerned for my ultimate success, but I will have to take Cabergoline for sure, regardless of what they find on the MRI that I definitely have to have. They will be calling to sched that after they are done wrestling with my insurance co. in 2 - 3 days. Wimper~:cry: I'm claustrophobic, so they are going to have to dope me up good to get me in the MRI machine. The FS doesn't expect to find a tumor since my levels are only a little high (33 at highest and they don't usually start to see a tumor until 50, or more usually 100), but he has to check to find out what is causing it if anything can be determined to be causing it (from what I've read, probably if they don't find anything it just means the benign tumor is too small to show up on MRI). He did assure me that I wouldn't have to have brain surgery, though, so that's a relief. Now my biggest worry is for the side effects of the Cabergoline. It has lower side effects than the other drug that a lot of FS tend to use called bromocriptine (mine doesn't because all his patients hate it) but it still has a risk of nasty side effects like nausea, dizzyness, insomnia, depression, and hallucinations. Hopefully I can withstand it long enough for whatever side effects to subside, as I hear they subside after a week or so.

In other news, it turns out my mom and DH misheard when the FS was going over my surgery, because it turns out the big endometrioma was in my left ovary! And it wasn't a kidney that was adhered to my uterus, but that left ovary. When they freed it from the adhesions, the endo revealed itself and broke open, so lefty lost a little good tissue along with the endo, but only from where the endo wall was. So my ovarian reserve of that ovary will be a bit lower, but due to the adhesions and whatnot the eggs weren't getting where they needed to go, so it's still an improvement for my fertility. And the FS assures me it won't lower my AMH much and I should still be optimal, just not as optimal.

On the bright side, even with the high prolactin and the slightly damaged left ovary, the FS is encouraging us to try natural for 6 more months before moving on to treatments (other than the Cabergoline), so that's encouraging. The last study I read on success rate for endo patients after surgery gives me a 50% chance of ultimate success from natural. I have the option of only trying natural a month or two and moving on to Femera etc, but I'm content to try the 6 months. I've had enough adventure with the surgery that I'm willing to roll the dice with natural and it also gives us time to wait for open insurance enrollment in Oct., where DH can most likely choose the advanced plan and get us coverage for the drugs, IUI, and IVF, if need be. I sure hope I get my bfp within those 6 months though. The less drugs and procedures and expense I have to go through the better.

Also, they told me that surgery will mess up my bbt too much for it to be reliable this cycle, so I shouldn't temp for this cycle. I wish they'd told me that earlier, to save me some panic. Still don't know if I should opk. I won't be trying this month, bc I don't want to be PG during the MRI and risk mutations or whatnot, and I'm not feeling up to it with this bladder infection and I'm still feeling sore in the abdomen, but I do like knowing when to expect AF.

Oh, and I just discovered when showing DH how my incisions are healing that I do have stitches in my bellybutton! They are right in there, in such a way that they looked like the normal folds of the bellybutton until closer inspection. The FS didn't remove them today, and he inspected all my incisions, so I guess it's not time to remove them yet. I'll have to double check next time I talk with the clinic staff when they are due to be removed.

I still hate that I have to deal with the high prolactin, but the shock of it is wearing off and I'm no longer despairing. A bit concerned for the drug side effects and bummed I have to deal with getting the MRI and taking the drugs, but not despairing.

Ugh, TTC with clinical depression and OCD/generalized anxiety is hard. I'm thinking it probably wouldn't be so intense if I didn't have those issues to begin with. 



LizzieJane said:


> smalltowngal, I have a friend who had high prolactin. it took a little while to organise the MRI but when she did and they confirmed the small benign tumour, she went on her meds. the meds did have side effects, but you take them gradually and build it up, it didn't take long for her to get used to it and apparently they work very quickly. if you look on my journal, she is called Bea and you could ask her :)
> 
> it is very hard to tell if your ov'ed or not. I reckon you need to give it a few more days, you normally ov around CD14-18, so CD11 seems very early. FF could be getting confused by your low temp on CD11. :hugs:

Thanks for the advice! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'll check out your journal after resting a bit, and see about asking Bea. Should I pm her?

Yeah, maybe I'll do opks a few more days and see if I get a positive, and just go by that since the temps are all wacky from the surgery.


----------



## baby1wanted

Ok ladies I caved at 11dpo after 2 days of weeing every hour and boobs so sore they woke me up last night! I can see something, DH can't... What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## baby1wanted

If you click on it it becomes a bit bigger, please please please let this be it.....


----------



## Jadey121

Baby1 - That is deffo a clear PINK line. Id say a huge congratulations is in order!!!!! Yayyyy!!!!! 
I didnt even need to click the pic to make it bigger its clear as day. Your Oh needs his eyes checked ;-) hehe!!! Xxx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Haven't been on here in ages as taking a back seat but defo a line there my darling, so pleased for you! 
Congrats on the pregnancy too tizy and to the ladies who have had their babies xx
I'm still plodding on, no change and no bfps!


----------



## claire1978

Im sure i can see a faint line too, congrats


----------



## SmallTownGal

I can see a line!! Congrats, baby1! :flower::happydance:

IsaacRalph, I hope you get a bfp soon! :dust:


----------



## IsaacRalph

SmallTownGal said:


> I can see a line!! Congrats, baby1! :flower::happydance:
> 
> IsaacRalph, I hope you get a bfp soon! :dust:

You too stg! Hey I'm post op too just over week ago had my tonsils removed so totally feeling for you and hope its a solution to your problem! Talk about sore throat, ouch!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Lizzie, checked out your journal and found Bea and see that she has a journal, so I figure I can lend my support since she's still ttc and ask questions there, when I have new ones (she's on a different drug than I will be on, so no new questions yet), yay :) Someone on my other TTC group has high prolactin and got their bfp recently, so I've got good advice coming from them as well. :)


----------



## SmallTownGal

IsaacRalph said:


> SmallTownGal said:
> 
> 
> I can see a line!! Congrats, baby1! :flower::happydance:
> 
> IsaacRalph, I hope you get a bfp soon! :dust:
> 
> You too stg! Hey I'm post op too just over week ago had my tonsils removed so totally feeling for you and hope its a solution to your problem! Talk about sore throat, ouch!Click to expand...

Thanks! :hugs: Ouch, tonsillectomy! Hope your throat is feeling better by now!

In other news, I just found out that there is no radiation with MRI and it should be safe in the tww, so if I feel like I can bd then I can bd without fear. :) I hope they call today with antibiotics for the bladder infection that I'm now totally sure I have (the burning with pee is starting, in addition to the stabby bladder pains, and the pain and burning are lasting a bit after peeing).


----------



## Ciaramystic

baby1wanted said:


> Ok ladies I caved at 11dpo after 2 days of weeing every hour and boobs so sore they woke me up last night! I can see something, DH can't... What do you think?

Wooohooo!!! I see it!!! Looks like a congratulations to me!!!


----------



## Tizy

Baby1 - woo-hoo!!!! Yes yes there is a line there  how bloody exciting  so happy for you Hun. Amazing news. 

STG you're next, I know you O'd early but did you get any BD in before? if not next cycle we're rooting for you. By the way I usually O'd CD 17/18 and the cycle I got caught it was CD13 so it doesn't mean anything is wrong, our bodies just do that sometimes. Try not to worry so much about there being problems. 

and Issac Ralph are you back with us? Sorry to hear about your op, I hadn't tonsils out when I was young, it was horrible. Hope you're on the mend. What's been going on trying to concieve? 

Xxx


----------



## LizzieJane

congratulations! wonderful news! very happy for you baby1 :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek thanks ladies! Trying not to get too excited, will carry on testing for the next few days and hope it gets darker. But already calculated my EDD if it is a BFP - 9th Feb!

IsaacRalph - Welcome back! Sorry to hear about tonsils. Good to hear from you again though :hugs:

STG - thinking of you hun. Lots of what you've told us is really really positive news, try and focus on that and hopefully your little bean is just around the corner :hugs:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yeah I'll be here from time to time tizy! Had a rough few months with ttc have recently hit rock bottom with it all and am now on the way back up. Its been about 16 months now without a hint of a bfp so its getying hard. But me and dh have had a chat and we're going to chill out over the summer and if it hasn't happened in say another 6 months we'll be going in for ivf! I've had some good news today and got the all clear after abnormal smears for over a year, phew feels like a weight off my shoulders! Enjoying my boys so so much a feel like my bfp is around the corner! Am currently about 3 dpo but with everything that I've been through with the op in last week haven't got my hopes up for this month! We defo got some bding afyer I got my smiley face! Hey even when your feeling rotten its wortg a shot hey!
So pleased for you girlie's and I see you've had a scan tizy such a relief seen as what an awful time you had last year! Hoping that both you and B1W have the bestest of pregnancies xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats baby1 hope the lines continue to darken for you :)

Isaac hope you get your bfp very soon :)

:dust:


----------



## Tizy

Well Issac Ralph we'll be here for you Hun, great that you've picked yourself up after all that and I'm a big believer in positive thinking and I loved it when you said you feel your :bfp: is just around the corner! Sometimes those bfp's appear when you least expect it. One of my best friends was so ill in her tww as she'd caught a nasty vomiting bug, she was puking for England but that little bean was all safe and sound in there, he's due in about two weeks. 

Sending loads of :dust: your way. Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Top one is yesterday's and those underneath are today's. 
Still faint but definitely there! Yay! Was absolutely petrified this morning in case yesterday's was an evap. More positive now but not quite ready to change ticker yet  Will keep testing over weekend 
:flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## IsaacRalph

Yippee great news baby1 so very pleased for you? How long did it take all in all to get your bfp?
Thanks for the encouraging words tizy i'm currently experiencing a strange month of when I get sore boobs right from ovulation (this only happens once in a blue moon) but its defo not nice! Also with this comes the swelling and veins in them! Wish it meant something but as I've had it few times before can't get my hopes up! Usually they get sore from 10dpo onward. Who knows?


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks IsaacRalph! I came off BCP in Feb last year so 16 months. Had an early loss in Jan. We were WTT for about 4-5 years on doctors orders as I have endo plus some weird mildly cancerous tumours growing in my pelvis caused by my ovaries, very rare apparently the oncologist said I 'should' have had one or more cancerous ovaries... Still have to have MRI scans every 6 months to check the tumours haven't come back. Have been in the middle of fertility testing since December but looks like I can definitely get pregnant naturally, just need to get the little monkey to stick! 
Interestingly once I had my miscarriage my periods went from wildly irregular to 32 days on the dot 
Oooh sore boobs sounds promising, would be wonderful if this was it for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jadey121

Looking good Baby1! :-D

Under a week to go for me and my little man will be here. Excited! 
Got woken up last night by really strong tightenings so im praying he stays put until then. The pressure in my flower really hurts at times i think hes using my cervix as a trampoline!! 

Pre op this Weds then Thursday ill be meeting my lil boy! Its gone so quick!!!

Good luck for those bfps ladies. Xxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Tizy said:


> STG you're next, I know you O'd early but did you get any BD in before? if not next cycle we're rooting for you. By the way I usually O'd CD 17/18 and the cycle I got caught it was CD13 so it doesn't mean anything is wrong, our bodies just do that sometimes. Try not to worry so much about there being problems.
> Xxx

Thanks :hugs: and thanks for reminding me of your early O that you caught the egg on! :) That along with finding other people who O'd early after surgery has made me not worry about that anymore. :hugs: :) :hugs: I know I need to not worry about every little change, since sometimes our bodies just do stuff like that sometimes (which I forget sometimes), but it's hard to beat back the worry monster. Darn anxiety disorder.

Alas, no BD because it was too soon after surgery and I was still having the orange discharge and pain and healing. I was prepared to take this cycle off, so I'm not fussed about missing the egg this time, really. With all I've got going on, having to wonder whether I'll get a bfp or not this cycle is one less thing to worry about. I'll just look forward to trying next cycle. Since we are heading into summer, DH should be feeling better sinus-wise (and me too) which should help with BD frequency, and I'm hoping we will be back to like it was in August, for at least these summer months.

Still no test results back about my bladder infection, but hopefully today. If they don't call by 2 pm today I'm calling them. I'm feeling very sore from it already. :(

I already got my MRI scheduled, though, for this Monday, ironically (this Mon was originally my post-op appt before I bumped it up to this last Weds.). Luckily, I am able to go to a location that has an open MRI (the sides of the machine are open) so it's less claustrophobic. I have to bring my own sedatives, though, so I put in a call to my psych doc to ask him how many xanax I should/can take for something like this. I can also bring a cd to listen to music or a book on tape, since my MRI is sched for 2 hrs (!) and I'll be in there at least 1 hr. They are going to look at several areas of the brain, and do one scan without contrast and one with contrast.


----------



## SmallTownGal

baby1wanted said:


> Eeek thanks ladies! Trying not to get too excited, will carry on testing for the next few days and hope it gets darker. But already calculated my EDD if it is a BFP - 9th Feb!
> 
> STG - thinking of you hun. Lots of what you've told us is really really positive news, try and focus on that and hopefully your little bean is just around the corner :hugs:

FX'd it gets darker! I'd bet money it will :winkwink:

And thanks :) :hugs: I'll try and focus on the positive. I'm much relieved that the high prolactin and endo being on the left ovary didn't make the FS any less optimistic for my ultimate success.



baby1wanted said:


> Thanks IsaacRalph! I came off BCP in Feb last year so 16 months. Had an early loss in Jan. We were WTT for about 4-5 years on doctors orders as I have endo plus some weird mildly cancerous tumours growing in my pelvis caused by my ovaries, very rare apparently the oncologist said I 'should' have had one or more cancerous ovaries... Still have to have MRI scans every 6 months to check the tumours haven't come back. Have been in the middle of fertility testing since December but looks like I can definitely get pregnant naturally, just need to get the little monkey to stick!
> Interestingly once I had my miscarriage my periods went from wildly irregular to 32 days on the dot
> Oooh sore boobs sounds promising, would be wonderful if this was it for you!! :hugs:

 After all you've been through, I really admire your strength! :thumbup::flower: I pray those tumors never come back and you stay cancer free! (bummer you have to get MRI scans every 6 months, though) 

I'm glad to see you got more lines on the other hpts you took and it wasn't an evap. :happydance:



IsaacRalph said:


> Yeah I'll be here from time to time tizy! Had a rough few months with ttc have recently hit rock bottom with it all and am now on the way back up. Its been about 16 months now without a hint of a bfp so its getying hard. But me and dh have had a chat and we're going to chill out over the summer and if it hasn't happened in say another 6 months we'll be going in for ivf! I've had some good news today and got the all clear after abnormal smears for over a year, phew feels like a weight off my shoulders! Enjoying my boys so so much a feel like my bfp is around the corner! Am currently about 3 dpo but with everything that I've been through with the op in last week haven't got my hopes up for this month! We defo got some bding afyer I got my smiley face! Hey even when your feeling rotten its wortg a shot hey!
> So pleased for you girlie's and I see you've had a scan tizy such a relief seen as what an awful time you had last year! Hoping that both you and B1W have the bestest of pregnancies xx

Glad you are on the way back up! :) :hugs::hugs: and yay for clear smears! :happydance: FX'd! :dust:

---

Praying you have a smooth as possible delivery, Jadey!:baby:


----------



## LizzieJane

Jadey121 said:


> The pressure in my flower really hurts at times i think hes using my cervix as a trampoline!!

haha I know this feeling!! she uses mine as a punchbag! xx


----------



## SmallTownGal

The FS just called, and yep, bladder infection. They've called in antibiotics to my pharmacy, though, yay!


----------



## LizzieJane

wonderful that you'll have your antibiotics so quickly, and your MRI is scheduled for monday already?! that's wonderful! I am sure this prolactin issue will be sorted really quickly :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Glad your antibiotics are sorted STG. Soon be cleared up. 

Baby1 - how's your test today? Xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks again everyone!
STG hope the antibiotics kick in soon
Jadey - how exciting, hope it all goes well, can't wait to see a piccie!
Tizy - not tested yet today as I didn't realise but I'd run out of tests! I'm off to hairdressers in a bit so will pick up some more and post as soon as done. I am deffo feeling pregnant - yawning all day, in bed early, boobs sore and constantly nauseous, have come close to vomiting a couple of times already... happy that symptoms are strong this early - bring it on!! Think I'm ready to change my ticker....
How are you feeling, how's the morning sickness going? :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Today's tests with afternoon urine at 13dpo. Definitely pregnant!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Yep definitely pregnant! Those are good strong lines :) congrats!!


----------



## Tizy

Yay Baby1 and loving you tickers Hun! ) bump buddies Xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Ha ha - I will admit to copying the elephant ticker off you Tizy!
Yay, bump buddies! :happydance: 
I think I was only a few weeks behind you last time as well - you must be my lucky pregnancy charm! Rainbows for both of us please :flower:


----------



## Tizy

I love it! Lol. I don't know what's happened to my little development ticker? It says account suspended? Never mind. 

I'm feeling great, no sickness was only sick a couple of times and the nausea is gone now too. I've got a stye at the moment tho, I hate them, think its from the stress leading up to the scan. Anyway it'll be gone soon. 

Xxx


----------



## Ciaramystic

To the ladies just getting their BFP's CONGRATS! To those about to pop... You're so lucky!!! I'm stuck in between!!!


----------



## Jadey121

Getting so real now! Pre op today and i shall be having our baby tomorrow! 

Im hoping by this time tomorrow i will be holding baby! Eeekkk!!!


----------



## LizzieJane

Good luck Jadey!! 

Lovely avatar pic Ciara xx


----------



## Tizy

Yay Jadey, not long now, can't believe how fast your pregnancy has gone?! Has it gone fast for you? Can't wait for update. 

Caira your bump is gorgeous. 

Baby1 everything ok? 

STG how you feeling? 

Where's Issac Ralph gone?

Lizzie Jane not much longer for you either!

Hope everyone else is ok and the new mums doing great xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Ciaramystic said:


> To the ladies just getting their BFP's CONGRATS! To those about to pop... You're so lucky!!! I'm stuck in between!!!

Thank you!! Bet you'll be at the end of 3rd tri before you know it! :haha:



Jadey121 said:


> Getting so real now! Pre op today and i shall be having our baby tomorrow!
> 
> Im hoping by this time tomorrow i will be holding baby! Eeekkk!!!

EEEEEEEKKKKKK! Good luck honey, hope it all goes well and post us a piccie when you can :hugs:



Tizy said:


> Yay Jadey, not long now, can't believe how fast your pregnancy has gone?! Has it gone fast for you? Can't wait for update.
> 
> Caira your bump is gorgeous.
> 
> Baby1 everything ok?
> 
> STG how you feeling?
> 
> Where's Issac Ralph gone?
> 
> Lizzie Jane not much longer for you either!
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok and the new mums doing great xxx

All good here thanks Tizy! Well by good I'm feeling terrible but taking that as a good thing and actually enjoying it (bet that won't last :haha:) 

Symptoms all getting stronger. Not being sick yet but waves of nausea, needing a nap when I get home from work and my boobs are growing faster than I knew possible! They hurt so much I can't even wear my stethoscope round my neck at work anymore cos I can't bear to have anything touching them! :blush: One of the nurses at work has guessed - didn't know this was a pregnancy symptom but I've become really unsteady, constantly banging into something or tripping over my own feet. Anyway she saw me do it a few times and get annoyed with herself and just said 'don't worry love, you;ll find out your pregnant in a few days'. I tried to laugh it off but think she spotted the look on my face and knows! 

The only thing I am struggling with at the moment is sleeplessness - I normally sleep right through and need my 8 hours. At the moment I struggle to get off then randomly wake during the night, sometimes for the loo, other times just because. Last night it was every hour from 3am grrrrr - guess it's my body preparing me for a little one! 

Will post a picture of my latest tests in a min. They're getting darker but not as dark as I want! Think my tests were darker last time round and that's why but trying to reassure myself that I had much less going on symptom wise. 
Booked in for a scan on Mon 24th June at 7+1 where please please we will find a sticky bean with a heart beat.

How are you Tizy?

Everyone else ok? STG / IsaacRalph? And not heard from NDTaber for a while, hope you're all ok :hugs:

:flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Glad you ladies are doing well. 
Baby1 your symptoms all sound very good :)

Good luck tomorrow jadey!

I'm feeling pretty rotten today. Kinda flu like body aches tired slightly nauseous. Hoping a good nights rest and ill feel better in the morning. Can't wait for my appt on Monday hoping ill be a little dilated so I know I'm making some progress and all these contractions haven't been for nothing!


----------



## baby1wanted

Stupid phone won't upload pics at the moment. Will try again tomorrow :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Here we go... from 13 - 17 dpo
Haven't added this morning's, it looks darker again but can't really tell until it's dried
Good luck today Jadey!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lisasmith

baby1wanted said:


> Here we go... from 13 - 17 dpo
> Haven't added this morning's, it looks darker again but can't really tell until it's dried
> Good luck today Jadey!!

They look really good!


----------



## Jadey121

What a nightmare of a day ive had! Been at hossy since 8am with no fluids or meals since 6am to now be told they cannot fit me in today even though it was planned for today! So coming back tomorrow!! So peed off!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Noooooooo nightmare so sorry! :hugs:
He'll be worth it when you get your cuddles :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

That's really shit Jadey! Ugh


----------



## Tizy

Ugh Jadey you poor thing! Good luck for today Hun, like Baby1 said it'll so be worth it in the end. Xxx


----------



## Jadey121

Jack Fox was born at 4.46pm on 7th june weighing 6lbs 12oz. We are both doing well  xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130608_044912.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## baby1wanted

Wonderful news and he's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Tizy

Huge congrats Jadey, he's well cute xxx


----------



## LizzieJane

adorable photo, he is gorgeous, congrats jadey! xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats jadey!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congrats Jadey! He is just gorgeous xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Blood on paper when I wiped this morning, am petrified.


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats jadey well done he's lovely! 
B1W sorry your feeling so scared but try not to panic. Are your symptoms still strong? What colour was thr the blood and have you any pain with it? Ring out of hrs doc today and they will probably check you over and arrange early scan for you in the week! The only thing is cuz your so early heartbeat may not be present yet so it may not give you the reassurance you need. They can also check your blood hcg and hopefully that will be ok and more helpful xx


----------



## Tizy

Hey Baby1. What's happening now? Have you called out of hours? Hope you can have a scan. Remember lots of people bleed in pregnancy, I did a tiny bit with Roscoe. Big loves thinking of you Xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies.
It was pink then went brown and has now stopped - wore a pad but nothing on it, was only when I wiped. Bit reassured as with my mc I bled heavily straight away. 
Going to see how I go today - had a bad experience with out of hours docs with my mc. They saw me, told me straight out I'd miscarried, quickly prodded me on both sides (that was their way of ruling out ectopic) and sent me on my way. Had to go to my GP on the Mon who then sent me to EPAU and I got scan, HcG levels etc. The outcome was the same but I certainly felt more comforted knowing that everything had been done.
So unless I start heavy bleeding I'll head to the GP in the morning and get sent to EPAU. I'm not keen on getting a scan as it's too early but want my HcG levels checked during the week to make sure they're rising.... just praying it'll be ok. For what it's worth I just did a test and it's the darkest I've had so far - test line darker than the control.
Thanks for your support ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

And not sure what's wrong with my ticker... I'm 5 weeks today :flower:


----------



## Tizy

Morning, 

Baby1 how's things? Anymore bleeding? I'm thinking of you buty main thoughts are that things will be ok, I meant to respond to your post about symptoms last week but just didn't get much time. I had insomnia in the first few weeks (until my scan) I spoke to my go about it and she said that its a mixture of the hormones messing with your body and anxiety because of the miscarriage, I'm sure you'll be the same and hopefully things will feel better once you've had a scan. The first tri is horrid (I think it's the worst tri) so worrying and feeling so icky. I'm feeling horrid today, mixture of not enough sleep as roscoes had me up in night and woke at 5.45am. Plus I'm feeling a bit pucky again today, must be a hormone surge. All my symptoms are exactly the same as whet you described so I'm feeling positive for you and it's great that your tests are so dark. 

Issac Ralph how are you? Where are you in ya cycle Hun? 

STG - where you at? How you going? Hope your staying positive. 

Any more babies here yet ladies? I'm going to update the front sheet with due dates, birthdates and baby names so please post names and dates guys. Be nice if we could all keep following each other here Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Lila Kate born 28th may weighing 6lb :) 

Baby1 I have everything crossed that it was just leftover blood from implantation xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Baby1 hope everything is still okay. 

Going for my 37 week appt today. My midwife will be checking for any dilation and cervix changes. Fx'd for some progress!


----------



## baby1wanted

Sorry for late reply - DH has taken me out for the day to take my mind off things, we went to some gardens, a walk in the sun and tea and cake :thumbup:
So went to my GP and she was lovely and spoke to EPAU. They won't see my until Weds as that's when I am 6 weeks by lmp (but I think I'll be 5+3). Anyway they'll be doing a scan and bloods then. Not expecting to see much on the scan, think they'll do another one a week later, but definitely wanting my bloods done Weds and Fri. 
Mixed feelings at the moment, one minute very positive the next more negative. But continue to have nothing more than brown spotting on the paper. 
Thanks for all your support :hugs::hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

PS Thought I would amuse you with my 5 week bloat 'bump', I feel huge! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## IsaacRalph

B1W your tiny I look like that all thw time! I got mega bloat when pregnany with ds I look about 4 months pregnant almost straight away. Good luck with your scan and try and stay positive I'm sure everything will be just for fine! 
Tiz yeah all fine here just waiting for af either today or tomoz! Had severe pms this month so will be glad to see period. Defo not pregnant tested few days ago. Starting clomid in few days too bit scared but hoping it will give me a little boost! Hope your feeling better now xx


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

I've updated the front sheet, hope I've got everything right. 

PAW I couldn't remember whether you knew boy or girl? 

I hope the TTC ladies are ok with what I've put "soon to be joining the 2014 club" I'm a big believer in being optimistic and forward thinking, let me know if not, I won't be offended.

Its interesting looking at the sheet, we're inundated with girly babies and they've all been tiny. I'm a bit concerned for Robinson, we've not heard from her about how things went with her induction and I've tried to see if shes posted on other threads since but she hasn't posted since 9th May which was day before her induction. I've sent her a pm anyway. Robinson if you're there, hope everything is ok and you're just really busy with new arrival. 

Issac Ralph, did AF arrive? Great that you've been put on Clomoid, you better be careful you might end up with more than one! 

STG are you there and ND - hope you're well too. 

Baby1 I agree your bloaty bump looks small, mine is much bigger but then I still have 2stone of Roscoe baby weight that I've not shifted! Anymore spotting, not long until tomorrow, hope everything looks ok, let us know as soon as you can.

Xxxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Doc appt went great yesterday. Found out I'm 3cm and 80% effaced :thumbup: just a matter of time now! 

Tizy I'm having a little girl :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies! I don't have an exactly flat stomach normally but everything is definitely starting to feel more 'snug'! Currently living in loose dresses, oh and a sports bra is my new favourite companion :haha:
Spotting is now minimal - about 60% of the times I go to the loo there's a little bit on the tissue paper and it's always brown (the things we talk about in the whole TTC business!!)
Not long to go until scan now, I'm realistic that I'll see very little, am more interested in getting HCG levels done to see if they're rising. 
Isaac - did AF arrive? I always get hopeful that she won't whenever anyone's due!
STG and NDT hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Ooooh wow PAW, 3cm already, were you having any contractions.....think she might be arriving early! Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Baby1 - whats you EDD again? XX


----------



## baby1wanted

Oooh good news PAW!!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Yea I've been having to me what seems like a lot of contractions. (Compared to my first at least) I have 1-2 every hour. My midwife was very shocked at how dilated I am. It's weird to think about because when I went to the hospital in labor with dd I was 3cm when I got there. Midwife thinks that she will be here in about a week or so. She thinks ill make my next appt on Monday but says probably not long after that. I've also been having muh more frequent bowel movements which was a sign for me with my dd. all a waiting game now I suppose it's all up to baby :)


Baby1 glad your spotting has started to go away!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks PAW!
Tizy it's 9th Feb


----------



## LizzieJane

oh wow PAW! I am so jealous!! this last bit is super tough. 

baby1wanted - glad the spotting has cleared up :hugs:


----------



## Lisasmith

ProudArmyWife said:


> Yea I've been having to me what seems like a lot of contractions. (Compared to my first at least) I have 1-2 every hour. My midwife was very shocked at how dilated I am. It's weird to think about because when I went to the hospital in labor with dd I was 3cm when I got there. Midwife thinks that she will be here in about a week or so. She thinks ill make my next appt on Monday but says probably not long after that. I've also been having muh more frequent bowel movements which was a sign for me with my dd. all a waiting game now I suppose it's all up to baby :)
> 
> 
> Baby1 glad your spotting has started to go away!

So exciting!!


----------



## SmallTownGal

LizzieJane said:


> wonderful that you'll have your antibiotics so quickly, and your MRI is scheduled for monday already?! that's wonderful! I am sure this prolactin issue will be sorted really quickly :hugs:




Tizy said:


> Glad your antibiotics are sorted STG. Soon be cleared up.




Tizy said:


> STG - where you at? How you going? Hope your staying positive.




baby1wanted said:


> STG hope the antibiotics kick in soon

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! :hugs::kiss: I was really glad to get my antibiotics and MRI so soon, but the antibiotic combined with how tired I already was from being sick with the bladder infection made me so fatigued and foggy I eventually stopped even having the energy or attention span to chart! (It was all I could do to get to the MRI and any doctor or counseling appts I had.) Hence, why I haven't been on again till today, when my course of antibiotics is finally over. Other than the fatigue, the side effects of the Bactrim (that's what they gave me) weren't too bad. I had some nausea if I didn't eat and esp. drink plenty, and some diarrhea every now and then, but it wasn't bad. The bladder infection was pretty bad so it wasn't until yesterday that the pain finally totally went away. I'm hoping the Bactrim took care of it and it won't come back, because that was rough going! 

The MRI went well, and is all clear (no tumors or abnormalities in my scan), yay! :happydance: I was still nervous during the scan and being confined, but Bea's advice made it go very smooth. I wore a sleep mask to keep from peaking while in the machine, and the shielding from the light and not being able to look at the confined space really helped. I brought a funny book on tape to listen to while the scan was going on, and that helped a lot too. And I took a Xanax, because the feeling of the magnetic waves (or whatever) gave me a funny hair standing on end feeling and the noises were a bit jarring, even having prepared for them by watching the videos on youtube (which helped, it would have been even more jarring otherwise). But, I didn't have to push the panic button once! :)

I just got my prescription for the cabergoline/dostinex, and I only have to take 0.5 mg once a week, on Sundays! :) The lower the dose, the less chance of intolerable side effects, and the cheaper it is, so yay!

So, now I'm just waiting until AF shows next Tuesday or so, and then it will be on to the new and improved phase II of natural TTC. According to my research, after the lap, I've got a 50/50 shot of getting PG by the end of the 6 mos. we will continue to TTC natural, so hopefully it happens by the end of that, so I can save time and money and not have to move on to IUI or IVF.

Honestly, I've had so much medical adventure lately, that I'm not feeling pressed to be PG very soon, at the moment, though. If it could happen in 6 months, that would be awesome, and I'll be thrilled whenever it does, but I'm feeling content to be patient, at the moment. I hope it lasts. I'd rather be patient and hopeful, rather than impatient and worried. I've also told DH that I'm only going to remind him once that it's a BD day (I'll still be making a calendar for him too, since he wants one) and after that the ball is in his court and if he wants a baby, he better come at me, LOL. We are going to attempt to try every 2 days from after AF is over till it gets close to AF, so we don't have to worry about when O is, we should hit it whenever it happens. FX'd.



baby1wanted said:


> Today's tests with afternoon urine at 13dpo. Definitely pregnant!!

Congrats baby1wanted, I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: And you give me hope. H&H 9 mos. :baby:



Jadey121 said:


> What a nightmare of a day ive had! Been at hossy since 8am with no fluids or meals since 6am to now be told they cannot fit me in today even though it was planned for today! So coming back tomorrow!! So peed off!!!

AHHHG, how frustrating for you! :hugs:



Jadey121 said:


> Jack Fox was born at 4.46pm on 7th june weighing 6lbs 12oz. We are both doing well  xx

Congrats, he's adorable! :3 :baby: Glad you are both doing well! :happydance:



Lisasmith said:


> Lila Kate born 28th may weighing 6lb :)
> 
> Baby1 I have everything crossed that it was just leftover blood from implantation xx

Congrates, so cute! :3 :baby:

Ditto to baby1! :hugs:



IsaacRalph said:


> B1W your tiny I look like that all thw time! I got mega bloat when pregnany with ds I look about 4 months pregnant almost straight away. Good luck with your scan and try and stay positive I'm sure everything will be just for fine!
> Tiz yeah all fine here just waiting for af either today or tomoz! Had severe pms this month so will be glad to see period. Defo not pregnant tested few days ago. Starting clomid in few days too bit scared but hoping it will give me a little boost! Hope your feeling better now xx

I look like that all the time, too!

Sorry you are having PMS and bfn. :hugs: FX'd that the clomid gives you a boost and a bfp soon! :dust:



Tizy said:


> I hope the TTC ladies are ok with what I've put "soon to be joining the 2014 club" I'm a big believer in being optimistic and forward thinking, let me know if not, I won't be offended.
> 
> Its interesting looking at the sheet, we're inundated with girly babies and they've all been tiny. I'm a bit concerned for Robinson, we've not heard from her about how things went with her induction and I've tried to see if shes posted on other threads since but she hasn't posted since 9th May which was day before her induction. I've sent her a pm anyway. Robinson if you're there, hope everything is ok and you're just really busy with new arrival.
> 
> STG are you there and ND - hope you're well too.
> 
> Baby1 I agree your bloaty bump looks small, mine is much bigger but then I still have 2stone of Roscoe baby weight that I've not shifted! Anymore spotting, not long until tomorrow, hope everything looks ok, let us know as soon as you can.
> 
> Xxxx

LOL, I certainly hope to be joining the 2014 club! :D 

I'll have to struggle on with a quick update to let you all know I'm still alive and promise to check up on everyone later, next time something like ultra fatigue foghead happens...it's only now that I'm thinking of how it's been over a week! Eep!



baby1wanted said:


> Spotting is now minimal - about 60% of the times I go to the loo there's a little bit on the tissue paper and it's always brown (the things we talk about in the whole TTC business!!)
> Not long to go until scan now, I'm realistic that I'll see very little, am more interested in getting HCG levels done to see if they're rising.
> 
> STG and NDT hope you're ok :hugs:

Glad the spotting is going away! :D Good luck at the appt!



ProudArmyWife said:


> Doc appt went great yesterday. Found out I'm 3cm and 80% effaced :thumbup: just a matter of time now!
> 
> Tizy I'm having a little girl :)

Yay :D and congrats on a girl! :pink:


----------



## baby1wanted

Well so far so good. Gestational sac and yolk sac seen, as expected no heartbeat but they say it's all hopeful. Sac measures 14mm which puts me at 6+2 but I think that's wrong, doesn't fit with cycle at all. 
Next scan 2 weeks today where hopefully we should see a heart beat...
 



Attached Files:







Scan 1a .jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## claire1978

Tizy thanks for updating front sheet, just to let u know Brooke was born on 17th may (u have 18th :kiss:) :flower:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Oh wow B1W what an awesome scan pic all looking good and just think that little beans heart is gonna start beating for the very first time anytime now, amazing!


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, 

Claire - done, thanks chick x

Baby1 - Yay what a fab scan, I'm sure everything is going to progress well, our rainbow babies are strong  Could they say where the spotting was from?

STG - great to hear from you, so glad things are looking good and you're taking a relaxed approach, I'm sure that will help. 

PAW any developments? 

Hi everyone else :hi: Xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Nothing yet. Think she may have moved down some more as I have this constant lightning feeling like when she hits my cervix. Contracting every hour or so but nothing regular to get excited over yet. This is like torture to me since I never had any of this with dd


----------



## SmallTownGal

baby1wanted said:


> Well so far so good. Gestational sac and yolk sac seen, as expected no heartbeat but they say it's all hopeful. Sac measures 14mm which puts me at 6+2 but I think that's wrong, doesn't fit with cycle at all.
> Next scan 2 weeks today where hopefully we should see a heart beat...

Yay, so glad to hear it's looking good! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies. 
Tizy - they said perhaps left over from implantation. They can't see any definite cause of bleeding on the scan.
Continue to spot when I wipe but it remains brown and isn't changing much. I'm trying to relax about it as much as possible - lots of women have had it happen to them and be fine. And if the worst is going to happen there's actually very little I can do about it. 
That said I wish I could fast forward these 12 days to my next scan!! :flower:


----------



## Jadey121

Hope everyone is well! 

Jack has settled in very well! Hes 11 days old today!!! All he does is feed, poop and sleep! I dont know i have him half the time hes such a good baby! Im not even tired during the days as he gets up for his night feed and goes straight back to sleep! Heres hoping it stays that way! Haha. I love him so much :cloud9:

He had his 1st photo session today and he slept the whole time he was there. Heres a pic... i cannot wait to see the rest :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130617_183045.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Oh how precious jadey! Glad he's doing so well :)

I'm still playing the waiting game with my little princess. Hopefully she decides to come soon this momma is miserable!


----------



## Jadey121

You are nearly there PAW! Not long eekk! Cant wait to see some more newborns! &#9829;


----------



## Tizy

Jadey what a beautiful piccy )

PAW not long now sweets....your nearly there, can't wait to hear exciting news from you x

Nothing to report here, apart from I've reached double figures!!! Yay. Only two weeks until my scan. Everything's crossed xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah Jadey he is gorgeous, you must be over the moon with him. And a good baby too! :happydance:

Thinking of you PAW, my mum was telling me the other day how much those last few weeks drag. Not long now!

Yay for double figures Tizy, can't wait to see your next scan pic :flower:

AFM bleeding has now stopped and headed back to work yesterday. It's a physical job (I'm a physiotherapist) so am on light duties and doing short shifts but still exhausted, yesterday I had a 3 hour sleep when I got home! :blush:
Scan is a week tomorrow, will be much happier when that's done with... 
:flower:


----------



## robinson380

Hi Ladies. Here is Miss Charlotte Jane born 5/10/13 at 7:58am 6lbs 13oz 20 in.
 



Attached Files:







102_0918.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LizzieJane

awwwww <3 robinson and jadey, gorgeous gorgeous pics, congratulations! :hugs:

how are you doing PAW? I've got mild contractions, not sure if they are BHs, but they have been hanging around all day so maybe things are starting... :happydance:

tizy and baby1, glad to hear all is good with your two, can't wait to see some scan pics! xx


----------



## robinson380

and another pic :). these pics are a month old she does not look like a newborn anymore. I need to put all the new pics on my computer
 



Attached Files:







102_0958.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ProudArmyWife

I'm feeling really off today. Lots of tightenings some have been painful. Baby is kicking and moving something fierce and it makes me super nauseous. Hoping something happens soon!

Hope things are getting started for you Lizzie!

Robinson how gorgeous is she :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

PAW and Lizzie, hope your LOs come very soon!! Good luck ladies :flower:

Robinson, she is just beautiful! Congrats again x
Jadey that is such a cute picture, what a cutie!

I have a feeling my baby will be about twice the size of everyone elses in this group :dohh: 

Tizy and BB1,cant wait to see some scan pics :D hope you ladies are keeping well x

Afm, just plodding along waiting for august. Seems to be going quite quickly so hopefully it continues to stay the same! Passd my GTT which is a relief and baby is head down (at least she was at my 29wk app, and dont think shes turned)

Tomorrow going to buy some baby gear :)


----------



## Tizy

Anymore Babies yet? 

How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Congratulations Robinson - just beautiful!!
Excitedly waiting to hear more baby news!

Good news here today - second scan and we saw the heartbeat yay! Baby measures 7+5 and is currently making me very sick but loving every minute of it so far! 

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2730.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aww what a cute bean baby1


On the baby new front I'm still just waiting around. Had my 39 week appt this past monday and I am almost 4cm dilated. Was offered to schedule an induction due to the dilation but told them I'd rather make it to my due date before that so if I don't have a baby by Tuesday we will be talking about when to induce at my appt that day. This baby is just taking her sweet time. Guess she's comfy in there :haha:


----------



## Lisasmith

Ahh Robinson she's gorgeous!! I'm anxiously awaiting more babies too!!


----------



## Tizy

Hey where is everyone? 

Baby1 beautiful scan piccy, looks like our rainbow babies are staying strong  I have my 12 week scan on wednesday and I'm nervous but also excited. I have found babies heartbeat on Doppler several times so feel good about that. 

Good luck PAW and Lizzie. 

Hope STG, ND and Issac Ralph are good, thinking about you. 

Hello to all the mummies out there xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

I'm here!
Oooh good luck for Weds, sure all will be fine esp if you've heard the heartbeat on a Doppler. Think am going to get myself one soon. 
I had my booking in appointment today so it's all starting to feel quite real! My 12 week scan will be 26th July. 
Hope the TTC ladies are ok? :flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Hi ladies just wanted to update I had my beautiful baby girl on 6/27/13 after a short 5 hour labor she was born at 1:20pm weighing 9lbs 1oz and was 20.5in long. We are at home and doing well :)


----------



## baby1wanted

WOOOOO HOOOO! Congrats PAW :happydance: 
Looking forward to seeing a picture soon :flower:


----------



## Tizy

Wow PAW, congrats she sounds perfect, have you named her? Xx


----------



## robinson380

Congrats Baby1!! Good news!

Congratulations PAW!!!! Can't wait to see a pic :)


----------



## Tizy

Everything looked great at the scan. Measuring two days ahead but knowing O date baby must just have had a little growth spurt. NT measurement was 1.6 but that doesn't mean anything until I get the blood results back. U feel so relieved, was super nervous before scan. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CaptainMummy

Congrats PAW! 

Tizy thats a gorgeous scan picture :) are you going to find out what you are having?


----------



## Tizy

Hi MrsM yes definitely! I'm the worlds most impatient woman, haha. I even asked the sonographer today but she looked at me like I was crazy! Lol. Xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Beautiful scan Tizy! Yay!


----------



## LizzieJane

awww Tizy, what a lovely scan pic :) good luck for the NT results, I am sure everything will be perfect!

Congrats PAW! :hugs: have you named her? it took us 5 days to finally decide on ours! 

Our daughter Emmeline (pron. emma-leen) Charlotte Jane was born on the 29th of June weighing 7lbs 12ozs :) labour was 3 days long and fairly horrendous by the end, but no matter, all is well that ends well and she was worth it 100 times over <3

hope you are all doing well :kiss: xx
 



Attached Files:







Emme - night 5.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats Lizzie she's precious :) our little girls name is Kyleigh Madisyn we've had it picked since before our 20 week scan cause I'm a control freak like that :haha:

Tizy lovely scan photo glad baby is doing well!


----------



## Tizy

Lovely piccy Lizzie Jane and beautiful names you've both chosen.

Thank you for the kind comments. Xxx


----------



## Lisasmith

Congratulations girls!


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, second tri already!! Can't believe it ) 

Where is STG, Issac Ralph and ND - hope things are starting to look good for you xxx


----------



## thisisme

wow that tells you how long its been since i visited this page (i have no internet just phone so its a bit hard to get on) we have babies :) and lots of bfp's congrats ladies.

im now 33 weeks (tomorrow) with a lil girl, we're going to name her pippa louise. its been a bit of a rough ride this pregnancy and im now getting to the point of no sleep so i know its getting close :) we are still no where near ready for her, we have most of her things but her bedroom plus my boys room needs plastering and painting plus new carpets all in 7 weeks lo x

well ladies i hope you are all doing well and i'll drop in again soon take care xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies how is everyone? Been a bit quiet in here... hope all are ok. I've spent the last few weeks either asleep or vomiting :haha: but seem to be getting back to normal now. 
Dating scan today, 12+4 and due 3rd Feb yay!!
:hugs: to everyone
 



Attached Files:







photo-7.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Aww lovely scan baby1. Sorry you've been so sick but 2nd tri is right around the corner :)

My baby girl is one month old tomorrow can't believe it's been a month already. Had her one month check today and she's gone from her 9lb1oz birth weight to 11lbs6oz! She's also grown a full two inches and is now 22.5in long :) 

Hope everyone else is Doing well!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Hey all, it's been a while and I haven't really been on the boards, in an attempt to make ttc less anxiety producing by focusing on it less (along with no longer temping and also minimizing what I chart). I think I better keep doing that, and just check in here once a month, or something.

Wishing you all well. <3


----------



## Lisasmith

I can't wait for our 2nd batch of babies :) my wee girl is 2 months old already!!


----------



## Tizy

Hello, 

Sorry I've not been on either. I've had a bit of a tricky time. I've had a lot of bleeding which started at 13 weeks. So far I've had 4 scans and going for another today. Last time I went to bleed area inside had got to about 5cm and had grown alot since the scan before. I'm hoping when I go today that it will have gone, been re absorbed or perhaps bled out. We don't want it to get bigger as it may compromise baby, who so far looks to be doing well. Fingers crossed. It's been a very worrying time. 

Babt1 your scan piccy is lovely, I'm sorry i missed that when you posted. 

Hello to everyone else. 

Smalltowngal I think your decision sounds very sensible, best of luck to you love. 

I'll try to post back soon. 17 weeks already!! Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Was wondering if everything was ok with you Tizy. Sounds like a stressful time. Really hope you've had good news at your scan today and that the bleed has gone. Sending you big hugs :hugs: Yay for 17 weeks!! :flower:


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Baby1. Scan went well, baby is doing just lovely and the bleed area has got smaller and more solid (apparently old blood) so they've discharged me from having bi-weekly scans. Sonographer did have a peak between the legs too but baby was being uncooperative and had its legs together! So three weeks or so till my 20 week scan hopefully we'll find out then. Feeling really happy. Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah great news Tizy!! Made up for you hun x


----------



## Lisasmith

How scary Hannah! Glad the bleed is getting smaller xx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Tizy and baby1, glad you are both having sticky beans, and I continue to keep you and your rainbow babies in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Great news tizy!


----------



## LizzieJane

Oh tizy that must have been so scary, so glad that everything is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is doing?
STG hope things are going ok your end and we get some happy news from you soon :hugs:
Tizy - did the bleeding settle fully? Hope you're doing ok. And how did you 20 week scan go..... am dying to know if you found out the sex?! :haha:
All good here, past the nastiness of first tri, feeling pretty good and bump growing nicely. Just counting down the days till our anomaly scan. I think team pink, DH thinks we're team blue and can't wait to find out!
:flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

Yes! We need updates!

Lila is 3 months old and weighs 11lb 10oz now :)


----------



## LizzieJane

How are you all? :flower:

Emme is doing really well, she sleeps well and is mostly very contented, her eating is a bit up and down although she's finally put on a bit of weight and was 9lbs 6ozs this morning :) 

hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Yes updates! Baby 1 glad you are doing well. Will you be finding out the sex of your baby? 

Lisa and Lizzie glad your Los are doing well :) time flies so quickly once babies are here!

Kyleigh is now 2 months old and she's weighing in at 14lbs13oz :flower: she's my little chunky monkey :)

Hope all our other ladies are doing well def needing an update from Tizy! :)


----------



## Jadey121

Hey everyone!

Time does fly! Jack is 12 weeks old today!! Such a good baby and no more sleepless nights... well until teething starts lol hes in bed by 8pm and doesnt wake until 6-7am!
Such a happy baby all the timw and he is currently sleeping whislt my two other monkeys are running around wild! 

Will be stalking for updates! Xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Wonderful updates :) so glad all the little babies are doing well


----------



## CaptainMummy

Yay! Glad all the babies are well!

Im going in for induction tonight as this little madam is being stubborn and wont come out! Cant believe some of these babies are 3mths already!!!


----------



## LizzieJane

good luck Mrs Murphy!! xx


----------



## robinson380

Hi everyone. So happy for you Tizy. Sweet Charlotte just turned 4 months! Time really flies.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on having you baby girl mrs Murphy! Hope everything went smoothly


----------



## Tizy

Hi ladies! 

I'm so sorry I've not been on for ages. 

I've had loads of family troubles, mainly with my dad being very unwell. He's home now but was in hospital for 12 weeks. Things just won't be the same for him now but he's still here and that's the main thing. 

I'm nearly 24 weeks! Can't believe it, pregnancy is going so fast. The bleeding settled down by 17 weeks and we found out at our scan that we're having another boy. We're so made up as it will be lovely for Roscoe to have a brother close in age. The bleed area had virtually dried up and reduced to only 1cm by this stage. 

I have a trapped nerve in my arm and a bit of carpel tunnel syndrome which is causing me sleepless nights but I guess I have to get used to that. 

I can't say this pregnancy has been a barrel of laughs, with the worry over my dad and the bleeding it's actually been a very stressful time. 

Oh the other annoying thing is that my placenta is on the front wall of my tummy so I'm not feeling a lot of movement like I did with roscoe, I'm missing this part of bonding with baby, but hopefully he'll be bigger soon and I'll feel them no problem. 

Updates on everyone else too please. Cynthia has had her baby girl already! We need a birth story! Xxx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on another boy Tizy! I had an anterior placenta with dd1 so I can sympathize with how frustrating it is to not feel all those little movements. Of course for me I didn't know anything different so I'm sure it's more frustrating when you know what your missing. I can say that around 27 weeks I started feeling increased movements so hopefully it won't be to long for you :) 

So sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## baby1wanted

TIZY!!! Great to hear from you, I was starting to get worried about you! So sorry to hear about your dad and hoping things are calmer for you now :hugs: Fab news about the bleeding stopping though and congrats on team blue :happydance: 
Who is Cynthia..? I only know people by BnB names!! :blush: 
Congrats to everyone on their growing bundles of joy, it's great to hear they're all doing well, more piccies please!!
AFM I had my 20 week scan last week and I'm also team blue!! I was a little shocked as really thought I had a girl in there but definitely boy bits seen :haha: DH is over the moon, I think he has finally realised that this pregnancy is going ok (after the mc) and has given in and let himself get excited. He's gone to Europe for a few days on a lads weekend but all he was talking about was finding clothes for lo! 
Monkey is very active, gave us a proper gymnastics display at the scan and even stuck his tongue out at us!! Getting lots of little kicks, can't wait until DH can feel them from the outside :flower: 
I have a low lying placenta so have to be rescanned at 36 weeks. They're pretty confident it'll move which I'm hoping as I really would like a vaginal delivery. 
STG how are you doing? Hope all ok with you
:flower:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on team blue baby1! Glad things are going well!


I am so exhausted tonight. kyleigh is def going through a growth spurt and is up every couple hours to eat which for her is unusual since she has been sleeping through 9p-8a since about 6 weeks old. I am one tired momma to say the least :cry:


----------



## SmallTownGal

I'm still not PG, so I'm feeling pretty demoralized about the whole TTC thing, right now, esp. since we've had the best attempt this month (finally got a high score on the timing analyzer at FF) and today I started spotting so AF is almost certainly on her way. *sigh* Cycle #14 is crashing and headed to RIPville. I've got three more months of natural, then it will be on to IUIs then IVF. I know I don't really know what's going to happen in the future, but I feel like it will never happen, and I wish it would just happen already, if it's going to, so this tortuous TTC life phase will be over. This is officially the worst thing I've ever gone through, and I've been through some bad stuff. Infertility takes the cake. The horrible horrible cake. 

But anyway...

Thanks for thinking of me baby1 :hugs::hugs::hugs: Glad to hear you are doing well. :)

Glad to hear you are doing well enough PG wise, Tizy. :) Sorry to hear about your dad :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Congrats to Lizzie and anyone else who has given birth since I've last posted. :flower:

I just haven't been able to be on much, because I'm trying not to obsess about TTC.

:dust: and :hugs: to anyone still trying, at this point


----------



## SmallTownGal

Well, since it's on to cycle #15, I've sched an appt with the RE this Weds. to recheck my prolactin and to see about getting Femara for the last 3 natural cycles. I'm hoping that maybe if my prolactin is still too high, they can easily fix it by upping the dose and that will solve the problem of no bfp, or if I'm having weak ovulation the Femara will fix that and solve the problem that way. Praying that something works.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yesterday's appointment with the FS doc went great. :thumbup: (I had a busy day all day or I'd have been on sooner to tell). The doc assured me that I shouldn't worry about implantation problems/needing a surrogate (he said "no, no, you shouldn't ever need a surrogate") and answered all my paranoid implantation problem questions, and I feel much relief on that front. I told the doc mys suspicions about weak ov (the short LH surge and the spotting) and he agreed that's likely what the problem is, since otherwise my cycles are pretty regular now. I won't get my prolactin results back for a week, since I had them also do an AMH panel just to satisfy my curiosity about my levels after my poor left ovary had the endo implant removed, but the doc prescribed me Femara to help my ov, and he assures me that with my great AMH my ov reserve can take a hit and be totally fine. He also thinks the cells in my body that make the prolactin are just overactive, since eliminating the wellbutrin didn't totally stop the symptoms and since my MRI was clear, but the Femara could fix the problem of low LH that that causes (which causes weak ov and spotting), and he can give me more cabergoline if my prolactin comes back high, as well. So I have renewed hope, since as far as I or the FS can reasonably figure, I just have a problem with weak ov due to slightly high prolactin, which can be fixed, that eventually, one way or another, I should get my bfp. Phew! :) FX'd for a Femara baby! [-o&lt;

I'm so glad I listened to my gut and made an appt with the FS with my suspicions of weak ov, so we could hopefully be fixing that before needing an IUI, and so I could get the relief of knowing not to worry about implantation problems and knowing that I have a fixable problem. Maybe it's a bit odd to be grateful for weak ov, but I am, since at least they have all kinds of drugs for that.

So far, the Femara hasn't given me any nasty side effects. I've felt like I've had a bunch of physical energy to burn, but other than that, so far so good.


----------



## Lisasmith

Hopefully these things help hon, sending all the positivity in the world! :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - just thought I'd update!!

I'm 25 weeks tomorrow and though I'm loving being pregnant I can't say it's the easiest thing in the world :haha: My blood pressure's still running low so am keeping work on their toes with regular faints, indigestion is my current enemy and my old hip / back problem is flaring up now my bump is growing. I drop hours at work in a couple of weeks which I'm looking forward to. Due to finish properly at 36 weeks but in all honestly I doubt I'll get that far (I work on Intensive Care and it's a really physical job, I already can't do about half of my duties and have a ridiculous risk assessment in place!)

Still 15 weeks to go and I'm growing rather inpatient to meet my little man already :blush: Everyone said that this part would fly by but it's dragging a bit to be honest. I think it's because 3 of my friends have given birth in the last couple of weeks and I'm a bit jealous of them :blush:Though 2 of those have had theirs prematurely, one is still in SCBU so I've also had words with my little man telling him to cook properly before he arrives :haha: He's a very active little boy, especially in the evenings where he goes a bit mental. It's funny but I can see his daddy's personality in him already. He doesn't like being constrained at all - hates me leaning forward, anything resting on my bump and detests seatbelts! Every time I'm in the car he punches away at the seatbelt, not sure how I can explain to an unborn baby that they're non-negotiable! :haha: 

We had a big disappointment at the start of the month as we had to cancel our 3 week trip to Florida literally the day before we were due to fly, suitcases were all packed and everything :cry: My nephew got some kind of viral illness, he wasn't well enough to fly and I wasn't allowed to be near him as no one could figure what it was. And we were all staying in same accommodation so it was either we all went or none of us. Fortunately we're fully covered by travel insurance so at least we've made some unexpected savings towards next year. We still got away for a week, stayed in some lovely hotels in England and got a good rest. And the holidays that I saved are what are enabling me to drop hours at work so maybe it was all for the best.

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## Lisasmith

How is everyone?


----------



## baby1wanted

All ok here thanks!! I've not had the best of pregnancies, in and out of hospital but we're getting there now and little man is fine which is the most important thing  
I'm heading for a section due to low lying placenta, still hoping for it to move though!
How are you and Lila? Can't believe she's nearly 6 months already!! :flower:


----------



## Jadey121

Long time no speak! 

We are all doing great here! Jack is grown loads! Already has a cheeky personality too! It really has flown by! X


----------



## Jadey121

Long time no speak! 

We are all doing great here! Jack is grown loads! Already has a cheeky personality too! It really has flown by! X


----------



## Lisasmith

It's crazy how fast time is going by!


----------



## Tizy

Hi guys.

It's been a long time since I posted too. I've had a pretty rough pregnancy too. After all the bleeding stopped I found our at 28 weeks that I'm borderline gestational diabetes so I've been up and down to hospital too. 

Looks like I'll be induced in between Xmas and new year which I've finally got my head around now. My pregnancy feels like it's taken forever. I just won't be happy until my little boy is in my arms. 

How is everyone else! 

Han xx


----------



## Lisasmith

Tizy said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> It's been a long time since I posted too. I've had a pretty rough pregnancy too. After all the bleeding stopped I found our at 28 weeks that I'm borderline gestational diabetes so I've been up and down to hospital too.
> 
> Looks like I'll be induced in between Xmas and new year which I've finally got my head around now. My pregnancy feels like it's taken forever. I just won't be happy until my little boy is in my arms.
> 
> How is everyone else!
> 
> Han xx

Sorry you've had such a rough time love :( 

Please let us know once he is here! I'll be holding out for pictures and details!


----------



## baby1wanted

Tizy any news - you were being induced weren't you? Hope all is ok and you're enjoying cuddles with lo!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Hello. 

Well baby Jesse is finally here. Born by C-section at 38+4 on 2nd Jan 2014 at 7.20am. Weighing 7lb 7oz. 

The whole event was torturous and didn't go well at all but it was all worth it in the end. 

He's a piccy of our lil fella.

We're doing fine although I'm averaging around 4hrs sleep as he's got his days and nights muddled up. 

Hope everyone else is doing just fine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LizzieJane

Congratulations Tizy! What a handsome little man, well done you xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Beautiful Tizy, congratulations!! Xx


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your little man Tizy


----------



## Lisasmith

He's lovely! Congrats


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all not sure if anyone checks this thread anymore but just to let you know that Rufus Samuel arrived on 12th Feb 
Pics and link to birth story below :flower: 
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/4adf8f4d1880edf1b51fd2bb05fb3ce8_zpsfeda6622.jpg

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/635e4e3e198075111755ceefbbb8b828_zps9c139ba0.jpg

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/100c06eaaad08682e7855410327447cf_zps95e85d17.jpg[/QUOTE]

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...5705-happy-hospital-birth-our-little-man.html


----------



## Tizy

Yay!!! Huge congrats my love. He's lovely. 

We're all doing just fine here. My lil Jesse is nearly 7 weeks old. How time flies. Xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah glad he's doing well, you had such a stressful few months I hope you're enjoying your little one :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Oh my goodness I just saw smalltowngal's ticker.... CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

Look at that gorgeous baby boy!!!! Congratulations sweetheart xxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

A belated congrats on the birth of your baby, Tizy!! :flower::baby: Cute pic! :3

Congrats again to you, baby1!! :flower::baby: (And thanks again! <3) Cute baby pics! :3


----------



## baby1wanted

Good luck for your scan today stg!


----------



## SmallTownGal

Just got back from the u/s and we have a bean with a heart beat!!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9::yellow: Thank you God! Doc says everything looks great (hb is 110 - 120) and he gave us and updated due date of 10/14/2014.

RIP little beaner that didn't make it :angel: but yay for the one that hung on! :baby: A singleton pregnancy is safer for both me and baby, so I'm not fussed (and DH is relieved, and I'm a bit relieved too, since twins would have been quite the challenge.)

I also found out that I can stop taking my shots entirely, now, by the looks of my ovaries :happydance: (but I'm having a progesterone blood draw done just to be sure and will hear back this afternoon). My poor bruised and pin cushion looking bum will be relieved! I just ordered a refill of my progesterone last night, though :dohh: but oh well, insurance pays for it and it's only $10, so no big deal.

Later today, DH and I are celebrating with a dinner out at a nice delicious looking place we haven't been to before (it will either be a new Indian place or a new Irish place, we haven't decided yet).

Attached to this message are two pics of the little fetus (it's between the plus marks).

On 3/10/14 we have a 2nd u/s scheduled, and the doc said we will see limbs and limb wiggling! After that we will be released to my regular OBGYN.

ETA: Thanks baby1! <3
 



Attached Files:







1st_us_6wks4days_cropped1.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 0









1st_us_6wks4days_cropped2.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## baby1wanted

Just posted in your journal stg!


----------



## Lisasmith

Such fabulous news!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats on your little bean stg! Haven't been on here in forever such wonderful news :)


----------



## thisisme

hi ladies wow I didn't realise this group was still going and more babies :) I had my daughter pippa louise august 21st. shes definatly my last and I think this group brought me some amaxing luck :)


----------



## LizzieJane

how have I missed all these updates?!

congrats baby1 - rufus is just adorable! :flower:
and belated congrats thisisme :)

and STG! SO happy for you!!!! now I am off to post in your journal :hugs:


----------

